# Holocaust deniers



## Peach

How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?


----------



## Steven_R

Peach said:


> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?



With the simple phrase "Fuck you."

Added: I think the biggest problem with discussing people like Holocaust Deniers or Sovereign Citizens or Truthers isn't in trying to show them they are wrong, but rather it gives them some sense of legitimacy in the eyes of many people. Instead of simply dismissing them publically by saying "here are the facts, now go be crazy somewhere else" is that by having any dialog with them, it gives the impression that their ideas are worth discussing and publically debating in the first place.


----------



## Peach

Steven_R said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the simple phrase "Fuck you."
> 
> Added: I think the biggest problem with discussing people like Holocaust Deniers or Sovereign Citizens or Truthers isn't in trying to show them they are wrong, but rather it gives them some sense of legitimacy in the eyes of many people. Instead of simply dismissing them publically by saying "here are the facts, now go be crazy somewhere else" is that by having any dialog with them, it gives the impression that their ideas are worth discussing and publically debating in the first place.
Click to expand...


Certainly the least stressful for rational humans. Thank you.


----------



## Sunni Man

Is the Holocaust a Hoax?


----------



## whitehall

In the greatest Country in the world everyone has the right to be stupid. Some take advantage of it more than others and the union based education system does it's best to dumb down students. What can you do with a kid who comes home and tells you that the Holocaust didn't exist? Explain that the education system sometimes teaches falsehoods and he needs to think for himself?


----------



## Coyote

Peach said:


> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?



The Holocaust is one of the best documented atrocities in human history.  When people deny it...it's usually fairly easy to attack them with facts.  

As far as the morality of it?  It's an individual choice - where do you draw the line?  There are all kinds of atrocities that are covered over - Holocaust, Armenian genocide, Bosnian genocide - etc.


----------



## Steven_R

whitehall said:


> What can you do with a kid who comes home and tells you that the Holocaust didn't exist? Explain that the education system sometimes teaches falsehoods and he needs to think for himself?



Take him to the library.

If he continues to believe the Holocaust didn't happen, kick him to the curb because there's no curing stupid.


----------



## Coyote

Sunni Man said:


>



Witty but enigmatic...brilliant use of empty space...umh...can you fill in the gaps?


----------



## sealybobo

Peach said:


> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?



People who deny that Israel is massacring more Palestinians than they need to including civilians.  How do you address them?  Is ignoring them immoral?  Shouldn't they be confronted?


----------



## Sunni Man

Coyote said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Holocaust is one of the best documented atrocities in human history.  When people deny it...it's usually fairly easy to attack them with facts.
> 
> As far as the morality of it?  It's an individual choice - where do you draw the line?  There are all kinds of atrocities that are covered over - Holocaust, Armenian genocide, Bosnian genocide - etc.
Click to expand...

After WWII, Gen. Eisenhower, Churchiil, and Charles de Gaulle, all wrote multi-volumed books about their experiences in the war.

And yet there was not a single mention of the so called Holocaust or gas chambers in their exhaustive memoirs.   ..


----------



## Coyote

Sunni Man said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Holocaust is one of the best documented atrocities in human history.  When people deny it...it's usually fairly easy to attack them with facts.
> 
> As far as the morality of it?  It's an individual choice - where do you draw the line?  There are all kinds of atrocities that are covered over - Holocaust, Armenian genocide, Bosnian genocide - etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After WWII, Gen. Eisenhower, Churchiil, and Charles de Gaulle, all wrote multi-volumed books about their experiences in the war.
> 
> And yet there was not a single mention of the so called Holocaust or gas chambers in their exhaustive memoirs.   ..
Click to expand...


I haven't read them, so I can't comment on them...yet, the Germans themselves kept meticulous records...for example the horrific human medical experiments done on children...and, there were the military members who liberated the concentration camps, discovered the mass graves (also documented photographically) and the gas chambers.

....just saying


----------



## Steven_R

I don't have access to my copy of _Crusade in Europe_ right this second, but Ike had no problem writing about the Holocaust. 

Here's a whole page of primary source documents from or to Ike Eisenhower Presidential Library and Museum

I really like the cable to George Marshall
http://www.eisenhower.archives.gov/...ents/holocaust/1945_04_19_DDE_to_Marshall.pdf


----------



## Peach

Steven_R said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What can you do with a kid who comes home and tells you that the Holocaust didn't exist? Explain that the education system sometimes teaches falsehoods and he needs to think for himself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take him to the library.
> 
> If he continues to believe the Holocaust didn't happen, kick him to the curb because there's no curing stupid.
Click to expand...




Sunni Man said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Holocaust is one of the best documented atrocities in human history.  When people deny it...it's usually fairly easy to attack them with facts.
> 
> As far as the morality of it?  It's an individual choice - where do you draw the line?  There are all kinds of atrocities that are covered over - Holocaust, Armenian genocide, Bosnian genocide - etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After WWII, Gen. Eisenhower, Churchiil, and Charles de Gaulle, all wrote multi-volumed books about their experiences in the war.
> 
> And yet there was not a single mention of the so called Holocaust or gas chambers in their exhaustive memoirs.   ..
Click to expand...


Shirer covered it in detail. The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich. Touchy suhject becaise of Lt. Bushyhead, and some others.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Steven_R said:


> Added: I think the biggest problem with discussing people like Holocaust Deniers or *Sovereign Citizens* or Truthers...


What's a Sovereign Citizen?


----------



## Peach

Steven_R said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What can you do with a kid who comes home and tells you that the Holocaust didn't exist? Explain that the education system sometimes teaches falsehoods and he needs to think for himself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take him to the library.
> 
> If he continues to believe the Holocaust didn't happen, kick him to the curb because there's no curing stupid.
Click to expand...




Coyote said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Holocaust is one of the best documented atrocities in human history.  When people deny it...it's usually fairly easy to attack them with facts.
> 
> As far as the morality of it?  It's an individual choice - where do you draw the line?  There are all kinds of atrocities that are covered over - Holocaust, Armenian genocide, Bosnian genocide - etc.
> 
> 
> 
> After WWII, Gen. Eisenhower, Churchiil, and Charles de Gaulle, all wrote multi-volumed books about their experiences in the war.
> 
> And yet there was not a single mention of the so called Holocaust or gas chambers in their exhaustive memoirs.   ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't read them, so I can't comment on them...yet, the Germans themselves kept meticulous records...for example the horrific human medical experiments done on children...and, there were the military members who liberated the concentration camps, discovered the mass graves (also documented photographically) and the gas chambers.
> 
> ....just saying
Click to expand...


3,000 TONS of evidence introduced in the Nuremburg trials. Another ton of photos, human remains, and evidence collected by Allied toops. Some partially burned, the Nazis could not burn it all however; and thousands of eyewitnesses. The evil in human form at Nurenburg gave detailed confessions along with the finger pointing at each other.


----------



## Peach

Steven_R said:


> I don't have access to my copy of _Crusade in Europe_ right this second, but Ike had no problem writing about the Holocaust.
> 
> Here's a whole page of primary source documents from or to Ike Eisenhower Presidential Library and Museum
> 
> I really like the cable to George Marshall
> http://www.eisenhower.archives.gov/...ents/holocaust/1945_04_19_DDE_to_Marshall.pdf



Thus, the reason Bushyhead received a light sentence, he had walked miles OUTSIDE the vehicles to the death camp.....saw the "officers" lined up.........did what he did.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who deny that Israel is massacring more Palestinians than they need to including civilians.  How do you address them?  Is ignoring them immoral?  Shouldn't they be confronted?
Click to expand...


The IDF has bombed over 3,000 buildings, yet has killed less than half that number of people.
If Hamas allowed people to respond to Israel's warnings even fewer Gazans would have been killed.

Either that or Israel really sucks when it comes to killing people.


----------



## Steven_R

Mad Scientist said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Added: I think the biggest problem with discussing people like Holocaust Deniers or *Sovereign Citizens* or Truthers...
> 
> 
> 
> What's a Sovereign Citizen?
Click to expand...


Let me google that for you 

Those folks that think they don't need license plates, US currency is invalid because it includes the words "In God We Trust", the Constitution doesn't apply to them because of Common Law, taxes don't exist. Think a real life version of Dale Gribble.

It's be funny if they weren't shooting cops who pull them over for speeding because tyranny.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Steven_R said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Added: I think the biggest problem with discussing people like Holocaust Deniers or *Sovereign Citizens* or Truthers...
> 
> 
> 
> What's a Sovereign Citizen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me google that for you
Click to expand...

I could have done that myself.

I wanted YOUR definition.

A guy at work said I was a "sovereign citizen" so I asked him what he thought that meant and he couldn't explain either.

I'm not a sovereign citizen but when I walk into a courtroom, I *AM* The Sovereign.

Anyone who calls himself a sovereign citizen is a f*ckin' idiot.


----------



## SAYIT

Mad Scientist said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's a Sovereign Citizen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me google that for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could have done that myself.
> 
> I wanted YOUR definition.
> 
> A guy at work said I was a "sovereign citizen" so I asked him what he thought that meant and he couldn't explain either.
> 
> I'm not a sovereign citizen but when I walk into a courtroom, I *AM* The Sovereign.
> 
> Anyone who calls himself a sovereign citizen is a f*ckin' idiot.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I believe that was Steven R's point ... but you knew that when you asked and were just being an obnoxious asshat.


----------



## Steven_R

Mad Scientist said:


> I'm not a sovereign citizen but when I walk into a courtroom, I *AM* The Sovereign.



You're a judge?


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

The Holocaust happened, but it was not an "evil" thing.  Those who do not believe the Holocaust occurred are not "evil" or "immoral" either.

I believe America needs a Holocaust of its own.  I would totally support it, and would convince others to support it as well.  Instead of destroying Jews, however, it is time America initiated its own improved Eugenics program and culled the...


----------



## sealybobo

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> The Holocaust happened, but it was not an "evil" thing.  Those who do not believe the Holocaust occurred are not "evil" or "immoral" either.
> 
> I believe America needs a Holocaust of its own.  I would totally support it, and would convince others to support it as well.  Instead of destroying Jews, however, it is time America initiated its own improved Eugenics program and culled the...



Wow!  Jews annoy me too but not that much.  I just think the USA should not be doing Israel's bidding just because the Jewish lobby in America is so big.  The rest of America likes Israel as an ally just like we liked having Russia as an ally before Putin went nuts trying to retain power.  We shouldn't get involved in either of their affairs.


----------



## Pennywise

The ADL and most Zionist supporters consider any questioning whatsoever of the events of WW2 to be denying atrocities, so there appears to be no room to discuss the subject without assholes screaming NAZI at every turn.

See, since there is no real description of what a "denier" might be, all possible debate of particular details is met with the same old worn out bullshit.


----------



## Pennywise

Does someone care to offer a precise description of "Holocaust denier"? And which Holocaust are we talking about?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Peach said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What can you do with a kid who comes home and tells you that the Holocaust didn't exist? Explain that the education system sometimes teaches falsehoods and he needs to think for himself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take him to the library.
> 
> If he continues to believe the Holocaust didn't happen, kick him to the curb because there's no curing stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> After WWII, Gen. Eisenhower, Churchiil, and Charles de Gaulle, all wrote multi-volumed books about their experiences in the war.
> 
> And yet there was not a single mention of the so called Holocaust or gas chambers in their exhaustive memoirs.   ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't read them, so I can't comment on them...yet, the Germans themselves kept meticulous records...for example the horrific human medical experiments done on children...and, there were the military members who liberated the concentration camps, discovered the mass graves (also documented photographically) and the gas chambers.
> 
> ....just saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3,000 TONS of evidence introduced in the Nuremburg trials. Another ton of photos, human remains, and evidence collected by Allied toops. Some partially burned, the Nazis could not burn it all however; and thousands of eyewitnesses. The evil in human form at Nurenburg gave detailed confessions along with the finger pointing at each other.
Click to expand...


Some of the "evidence" used at Nuremberg was complete bs, and is recognised today as false. 

Nuremberg was a fit-up, they'd already decided to kill the German officers. Churchill wanted them summarily executed but the Soviets were into show trials.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who deny that Israel is massacring more Palestinians than they need to including civilians.  How do you address them?  Is ignoring them immoral?  Shouldn't they be confronted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The IDF has bombed over 3,000 buildings, yet has killed less than half that number of people.
> If Hamas allowed people to respond to Israel's warnings even fewer Gazans would have been killed.
> 
> Either that or Israel really sucks when it comes to killing people.
Click to expand...


The Israelis are doing to the Gazans what the Nazis did to them.

'Never again' has become, 'ah well this is different'.


----------



## Coyote

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who deny that Israel is massacring more Palestinians than they need to including civilians.  How do you address them?  Is ignoring them immoral?  Shouldn't they be confronted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF has bombed over 3,000 buildings, yet has killed less than half that number of people.
> If Hamas allowed people to respond to Israel's warnings even fewer Gazans would have been killed.
> 
> Either that or Israel really sucks when it comes to killing people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis are doing to the Gazans what the Nazis did to them.
> 
> 'Never again' has become, 'ah well this is different'.
Click to expand...


There are injustices and inequalities -- but it's not comparable to the Nazi's.

Gas chambers? no.
Inhuman medical experiments? no.
Concentration camps? no.
2/3rds of the Palistinian population slaughtered? no

not even close on either scale or intent


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Coyote said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The IDF has bombed over 3,000 buildings, yet has killed less than half that number of people.
> If Hamas allowed people to respond to Israel's warnings even fewer Gazans would have been killed.
> 
> Either that or Israel really sucks when it comes to killing people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis are doing to the Gazans what the Nazis did to them.
> 
> 'Never again' has become, 'ah well this is different'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are injustices and inequalities -- but it's not comparable to the Nazi's.
> 
> Gas chambers? no.
> Inhuman medical experiments? no.
> Concentration camps? no.
> 2/3rds of the Palistinian population slaughtered? no
> 
> not even close on either scale or intent
Click to expand...


Its exactly the same. 

There were no gas chambers or experiments. 

Gaza is a concentration camp.


----------



## Pennywise

I watched a program on Netflix recently about a lamp alleged to have been made of human skin from one of the "death" camps. This Jewish journalist went through the process of DNA testing, even testing the metal framework of the shade as well as the stitching material to see if all of it would be consistent with materials common to the era of WW 2. During the program there was lots of archival footage of horrendous images of thousands of emaciated corpses, the kind of stuff we have all seen, real emotion-driving stuff, truly horrible. 

As it turns out, the lampshade was made of cowhide, and upon hearing the discovery, you could see the disappointment in the journalist's face. This Jewish man WANTED this lamp to be human skin. Why?


----------



## Pennywise

This is the program- Human Lampshade: A Holocaust Mystery (TV Movie 2012) - IMDb

Watch it yourself and see this journalist's sad reaction to hearing the news that his find of "Nazi atrocity" is nothing more than a rancher's cheap decoration.


----------



## Pennywise

Pennywise said:


> Does someone care to offer a precise description of "Holocaust denier"?



Still waiting for guidance on this.


----------



## MaryL

Peach said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the simple phrase "Fuck you."
> 
> Added: I think the biggest problem with discussing people like Holocaust Deniers or Sovereign Citizens or Truthers isn't in trying to show them they are wrong, but rather it gives them some sense of legitimacy in the eyes of many people. Instead of simply dismissing them publically by saying "here are the facts, now go be crazy somewhere else" is that by having any dialog with them, it gives the impression that their ideas are worth discussing and publically debating in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly the least stressful for rational humans. Thank you.
Click to expand...


Are you kidding? Confronting people is stressful and isn't easy. Sometimes YOU are the only thing that stands between the abyss and rationality, and it takes guts. If you are afraid, that's a good sign. But don't let fear keep you from saying  what is in your mind and heart. It's easy to be a coward and say nothing or wait until others agree. Even if you think you might be wrong, you will figure it all out. And if you are wrong, apologize, and learn and get on with life. But, even at that,  being honest can cost you a lot. It isn't for wusses.


----------



## dilloduck

Pennywise said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does someone care to offer a precise description of "Holocaust denier"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for guidance on this.
Click to expand...


It's anyone who questions anything about it. No matter how small or seemingly insignificant.


----------



## dilloduck

Pennywise said:


> I watched a program on Netflix recently about a lamp alleged to have been made of human skin from one of the "death" camps. This Jewish journalist went through the process of DNA testing, even testing the metal framework of the shade as well as the stitching material to see if all of it would be consistent with materials common to the era of WW 2. During the program there was lots of archival footage of horrendous images of thousands of emaciated corpses, the kind of stuff we have all seen, real emotion-driving stuff, truly horrible.
> 
> As it turns out, the lampshade was made of cowhide, and upon hearing the discovery, you could see the disappointment in the journalist's face. This Jewish man WANTED this lamp to be human skin. Why?



WHY--because he wanted confirmation of the propaganda and because it would have been worth more money.


----------



## MHunterB

HOLYWAR

Oh, what a lovely site SunniTurd found .........


----------



## MaryL

dilloduck said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does someone care to offer a precise description of "Holocaust denier"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for guidance on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's anyone who questions anything about it. No matter how small or seemingly insignificant.
Click to expand...


Question away, but there is a tide to facts and history. Questioning that shows  introspection. The engineered slaughter of masses of people by the Nazis with furnaces for cremation and the gas chambers made to look like innocent showers, there is a kind of silent testimony there. America locked up hundreds of thousands of Japanese in interment camps. But America let them go. And offered them and apology years later. Please, in Europe after WWII most JEWS were gone, vanished. If there wasn't a mass slaughter, were DID they go?  Some people, they doubt that happened, those people ARE the deniers. And some of them are quite outspoken about it. Those are the "deniers". Missing the obvious, what are we to  do about ignorance? Hit em' the head with a history book?


----------



## MHunterB

dilloduck said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a program on Netflix recently about a lamp alleged to have been made of human skin from one of the "death" camps. This Jewish journalist went through the process of DNA testing, even testing the metal framework of the shade as well as the stitching material to see if all of it would be consistent with materials common to the era of WW 2. During the program there was lots of archival footage of horrendous images of thousands of emaciated corpses, the kind of stuff we have all seen, real emotion-driving stuff, truly horrible.
> 
> As it turns out, the lampshade was made of cowhide, and upon hearing the discovery, you could see the disappointment in the journalist's face. This Jewish man WANTED this lamp to be human skin. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY--because he wanted confirmation of the propaganda and because it would have been worth more money.
Click to expand...


And you 'know' that exactly how?


----------



## MaryL

MHunterB said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a program on Netflix recently about a lamp alleged to have been made of human skin from one of the "death" camps. This Jewish journalist went through the process of DNA testing, even testing the metal framework of the shade as well as the stitching material to see if all of it would be consistent with materials common to the era of WW 2. During the program there was lots of archival footage of horrendous images of thousands of emaciated corpses, the kind of stuff we have all seen, real emotion-driving stuff, truly horrible.
> 
> As it turns out, the lampshade was made of cowhide, and upon hearing the discovery, you could see the disappointment in the journalist's face. This Jewish man WANTED this lamp to be human skin. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY--because he wanted confirmation of the propaganda and because it would have been worth more money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you 'know' that exactly how?
Click to expand...


Pathetic.  Call it a hunch. My father fought in the war, those old boys liberated Nazi death camps and were so appalled, disgusted with Germans, they couldn't get over it. Generations later, what can I say?  Read more, talk to your elders. It's like the moon landing or dinosaurs. You can believe that's all made up anecdotal  stuff too.


----------



## Coyote

The Holocaust...

Should the official narrative be allowed to be questioned?

Of course - like any other issue.

It should be open to discussion.

Cheap lobbing of "nazi" blah blah blah simply indicates that the person can't come up with a coherent debate.

When it comes to the Holocaust though...folks should be aware that there is a lot of good documentation of atrocities.  EXACT numbers might be debatable, but when you are looking at numbers as high as were killed...well...what difference does a thousand here or there really matter in determining the "truth"?

Likewise, in this same argument, it's rather sad that other genocides get overlooked in global rhetoric: Rwanda (well hell, it's only Africa) or Bosnia/etc (well hell, they are Muslims).

Genocide is unacceptable. Denying it, is an act of moral cowardice.


----------



## Coyote

Pennywise said:


> I watched a program on Netflix recently about a lamp alleged to have been made of human skin from one of the "death" camps. This Jewish journalist went through the process of DNA testing, even testing the metal framework of the shade as well as the stitching material to see if all of it would be consistent with materials common to the era of WW 2. During the program there was lots of archival footage of horrendous images of thousands of emaciated corpses, the kind of stuff we have all seen, real emotion-driving stuff, truly horrible.
> 
> As it turns out, the lampshade was made of cowhide, and upon hearing the discovery, you could see the disappointment in the journalist's face. This Jewish man WANTED this lamp to be human skin. Why?



In all seriousness Pennywise, did you see the photographs or read about the undescribably horrific human experimentations done on children and twins by the Nazi's?  This isn't lampshades. This is well documented so-called "scientific" experementation.  I can post links if you like, but they are sickening.


----------



## dilloduck

MHunterB said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a program on Netflix recently about a lamp alleged to have been made of human skin from one of the "death" camps. This Jewish journalist went through the process of DNA testing, even testing the metal framework of the shade as well as the stitching material to see if all of it would be consistent with materials common to the era of WW 2. During the program there was lots of archival footage of horrendous images of thousands of emaciated corpses, the kind of stuff we have all seen, real emotion-driving stuff, truly horrible.
> 
> As it turns out, the lampshade was made of cowhide, and upon hearing the discovery, you could see the disappointment in the journalist's face. This Jewish man WANTED this lamp to be human skin. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY--because he wanted confirmation of the propaganda and because it would have been worth more money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you 'know' that exactly how?
Click to expand...


He obviously didn't get the answer he wanted ----disappointment


----------



## MaryL

I know it. How? History and respect for my elders. Read a few books, talk to those people that lived through  WWII.  Questioning the mass slaughter of millions of innocent people in Germany, is itself a form of denial. Why question it? That says it all. After all the crap I have heard from WWII vets on this issue... how do I know anyone on the internet is real? Question everything, prove to me YOU exist and aren't some mathematical algorithm or a hallucination. Do you really want to split hairs that fine? PROVE IT.


----------



## MaryL

Prove to me you exist. I dare you, we can question anything brought up here, which begs the point. This isn't purely an intellectual exercise. The internet isn't reality, you guys know that, right? Life transcends this ugly digital cesspit. The Holocaust happened in real time. It's been branded and made into a cause now, let alone  been trivialized and questioned. But, excuse me, Nazis did  mechanize a huge death machine to slaughter Jews. I know this because it happened. That's HOW. Any  more questions?


----------



## R.C. Christian

Jews, Jews, Jews, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## dilloduck

MaryL said:


> Prove to me you exist. I dare you, we can question anything brought up here, which begs the point. This isn't purely an intellectual exercise. The internet isn't reality, you guys know that, right? Life transcends this ugly digital cesspit. The Holocaust happened in real time. It's been branded and made into a cause now, let alone  been trivialized and questioned. But, excuse me, Nazis did  mechanize a huge death machine to slaughter Jews. I know this because it happened. That's HOW. Any  more questions?



Just one----Why do you only mention the Jews ? Millions of others were slaughtered


----------



## toastman

dilloduck said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove to me you exist. I dare you, we can question anything brought up here, which begs the point. This isn't purely an intellectual exercise. The internet isn't reality, you guys know that, right? Life transcends this ugly digital cesspit. The Holocaust happened in real time. It's been branded and made into a cause now, let alone  been trivialized and questioned. But, excuse me, Nazis did  mechanize a huge death machine to slaughter Jews. I know this because it happened. That's HOW. Any  more questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one----Why do you only mention the Jews ? Millions of others were slaughtered
Click to expand...


Yes, millions other died, but do we ever hear people denying their deaths? 

The thread topic is the Holocaust and the reason why it is focused in more than other is because the Jewish Population was almost extinct.
Does that mean that their lives were more valuable than the others? No it doesn't. But like I said, the Jews were almost genocided (yes, I just made up that word).


----------



## polarbear

Peach said:


> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?


They are being confronted. In the EU they are not just confronted but even prosecuted and incarcerated. To get thrown in jail you don`t have to go so far to deny the "holocaust" it`s enough if you point out an inconsistency or any part of it that has been debunked,  like the lamp shade or the claim that the Nazis made soap out of Jews.
So what more do you want?
Almost all of the internet sites where they debate the holocaust are based in the US and the US refuses to take them down no matter who demands that they should take them down.
The only exception was 1 site which came down after the German police tracked down who was administrating that site and arrested a German school teacher for it.
There are still lots of other sites and you can confront holocaust deniers at any one of those but I suspect you would be way out of your depth because many of the people who debate for example at the "Codoh" forum are rather well informed and educated..
Don`t pretend you were not aware of this site they made headline news quite often and quite a few of the people there have been on cable TV talk shows.
This is just another thread started for the sole purpose to collect praise and to demonstrate what a wonderful person you are.
Another thing you should be doing is to confront the Government why they allow the very same company, Degesch,  which made the Zyklon B that is said to have been used to gas millions of Jews to operate in the US and still sell the same stuff no matter how many Jews protested against it.
Zyklon B - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> The continued use of the trade name _Zyklon_ (the German word for "cyclone") has prompted angry reactions from Jewish groups. In 2002, both the Siemens and Umbro companies withdrew their attempts to use or trademark the word for their products


See, according to Wikipedia...what people like you rely on for information and what is true,... that`s their truth
But that`s not the so called "truth and nothing but the truth" as the law defines what is true:
Degesch America, Inc.


> Degesch America, Inc. has locations throughout the United States to meet the needs of our customers.


Isn`t that strange?
I would have thought that in a country where you can get sued for million$ if you sell coffee that`s too hot or hurt somebodies feelings it should not be a problem to sue a company that still makes Zyklon B and never even bothered to hide under a different name.
But if you do want to sue them successfully in a court of law today then you better make sure that you got the kind of evidence it takes today in order to make your case.
For some reason this has not been happening and instead of making noises here you could be making big buck$ and a lot of Jewish friends if you confront the Degesch company in a court of law with the same evidence you want to use to confront holocaust deniers
The problem is that "reasonable doubt" thingy that was not a factor during the Nurenburg trials, but would be a serious problem in a court of law today.
If you think you can get a court in the US to dismiss reasonable doubt as holocaust denial  then go ahead and do it.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara




----------



## dilloduck

toastman said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove to me you exist. I dare you, we can question anything brought up here, which begs the point. This isn't purely an intellectual exercise. The internet isn't reality, you guys know that, right? Life transcends this ugly digital cesspit. The Holocaust happened in real time. It's been branded and made into a cause now, let alone  been trivialized and questioned. But, excuse me, Nazis did  mechanize a huge death machine to slaughter Jews. I know this because it happened. That's HOW. Any  more questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one----Why do you only mention the Jews ? Millions of others were slaughtered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, millions other died, but do we ever hear people denying their deaths?
> 
> The thread topic is the Holocaust and the reason why it is focused in more than other is because the Jewish Population was almost extinct.
> Does that mean that their lives were more valuable than the others? No it doesn't. But like I said, the Jews were almost genocided (yes, I just made up that word).
Click to expand...


The other's didn't just die. They were killed right along with the Jews. They were enemies of the Nazi regime. The holocaust wasn't a crime against Jews. It was a crime against humanity and should be recognized as such.


----------



## Pennywise

Coyote said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a program on Netflix recently about a lamp alleged to have been made of human skin from one of the "death" camps. This Jewish journalist went through the process of DNA testing, even testing the metal framework of the shade as well as the stitching material to see if all of it would be consistent with materials common to the era of WW 2. During the program there was lots of archival footage of horrendous images of thousands of emaciated corpses, the kind of stuff we have all seen, real emotion-driving stuff, truly horrible.
> 
> As it turns out, the lampshade was made of cowhide, and upon hearing the discovery, you could see the disappointment in the journalist's face. This Jewish man WANTED this lamp to be human skin. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness Pennywise, did you see the photographs or read about the undescribably horrific human experimentations done on children and twins by the Nazi's?  This isn't lampshades. This is well documented so-called "scientific" experementation.  I can post links if you like, but they are sickening.
Click to expand...


I've seen a lot of horrible things and have no doubt atrocities took place against people of all ethnic and religious groups. But to be honest, I found it nearly as disturbing to see this man's evident disappointment that his Nazi treasure was nothing but bovine skin. 

There's a lot of fantasy that has been sold as fact. That doesn't mean the actual facts are untrue, but it does diminish their impact and makes one suspect of a lot of alleged history, leading to yet more questionable "facts" and then a good deal of head scratching and raised eyebrows at what has been taught as gospel one's whole life.


----------



## Pennywise

toastman said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove to me you exist. I dare you, we can question anything brought up here, which begs the point. This isn't purely an intellectual exercise. The internet isn't reality, you guys know that, right? Life transcends this ugly digital cesspit. The Holocaust happened in real time. It's been branded and made into a cause now, let alone  been trivialized and questioned. But, excuse me, Nazis did  mechanize a huge death machine to slaughter Jews. I know this because it happened. That's HOW. Any  more questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one----Why do you only mention the Jews ? Millions of others were slaughtered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, millions* other died, but do we ever hear people denying their deaths? *
> 
> The thread topic is the Holocaust and the reason why it is focused in more than other is because the Jewish Population was almost extinct.
> Does that mean that their lives were more valuable than the others? No it doesn't. But like I said, the Jews were almost genocided (yes, I just made up that word).
Click to expand...


Once you sold it as SHOAH, you made it a strictly Jewish experience, minimizing purposefully, the deaths of the non Jews.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Peach said:


> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?



You don't. No. No.

We don't have to argue with people who claim the world is flat anymore than we do about whether the holocaust occured.

"If you tell a big enough lie, and tell is often enough it will be believed."
- Adolph Hitler

All their denials are. Hitler strategy.


----------



## Sunni Man

Just because I have serious doubts about several aspects of the "official" holocaust narrative I am labeled as a "Denier" and called anti-semitic.

But in reality, I'm what's known as a revisionist. 

Which is someone who accepts some of the holocaust story as true; and feels that other parts need to be debated and examined in order to determine the historical truth.   ...


----------



## Pennywise

Sunni Man said:


> Just because I have serious doubts about several aspects of the "official" holocaust narrative I am labeled as a "Denier" and called anti-semitic.
> 
> But in reality, I'm what's known as a revisionist.
> 
> Which is someone who accepts some of the holocaust story as true; and feels that other parts need to be debated and examined in order to determine the historical truth.   ...



Same here, and once you begin to discover much that has been embellished or flat out invented, it is impossible to sit back anymore and just accept it all hook, line and sinker. So you have a discussion about it, voice your opinions and the whole of SPLC and their henchmen come flying at you with pitch forks screaming  "NAZI!!"

It would be much easier to simply pretend to agree with the whole thing. Not that REPS matter to me, but if not for the rabid Zionists here, my points would be twice as high.


----------



## Pennywise

For those out there who yearn for truth, or at least like to challenge their own notions, this is a great book- [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Debating-Holocaust-Look-Both-Sides/dp/1591480051]Debating the Holocaust: A New Look At Both Sides: Thomas Dalton: 9781591480051: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]


----------



## MHunterB

Sunni Man said:


> Just because I have serious doubts about several aspects of the "official" holocaust narrative I am labeled as a "Denier" and called anti-semitic.
> 
> But in reality, I'm what's known as a revisionist.
> 
> Which is someone who accepts some of the holocaust story as true; and feels that other parts need to be debated and examined in order to determine the historical truth.   ...



'denier' ~ 'revisionist' ~ 'POS' ~ turd in the punchbowl of life.....


----------



## Pennywise

MHunterB said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I have serious doubts about several aspects of the "official" holocaust narrative I am labeled as a "Denier" and called anti-semitic.
> 
> But in reality, I'm what's known as a revisionist.
> 
> Which is someone who accepts some of the holocaust story as true; and feels that other parts need to be debated and examined in order to determine the historical truth.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'denier' ~ 'revisionist' ~ 'POS' ~ turd in the punchbowl of life.....
Click to expand...


Your nonsense reactionary vomit is what causes people to despise you. Just sayin'.


----------



## Sunni Man

MHunterB said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I have serious doubts about several aspects of the "official" holocaust narrative I am labeled as a "Denier" and called anti-semitic.
> 
> But in reality, I'm what's known as a revisionist.
> 
> Which is someone who accepts some of the holocaust story as true; and feels that other parts need to be debated and examined in order to determine the historical truth.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'denier' ~ 'revisionist' ~ 'POS' ~ turd in the punchbowl of life.....
Click to expand...

LOL..............^^   Exhibit A  ...


----------



## MHunterB

Pennywise said:


> For those out there who yearn for truth, or at least like to challenge their own notions, this is a great book- Debating the Holocaust: A New Look At Both Sides: Thomas Dalton: 9781591480051: Amazon.com: Books



Oh, yeah.  Rense really likes this filth, and the POS who wrote it doesn't use its real name.

Debating The Holocaust - A New Look At Both Sides*

"The author of this book, who writes under the pen name of "Thomas Dalton," is an American scholar who holds a doctoral degree from a major US university. "

Since such "criticism" is not a crime in the US - why is the 'author' such a coward that it won't use its real name?  

If anyone has seen a single site where 'revisionist' history is NOT accompanied by attempts to whitewash, excuse, or minimize the deliberate MURDERS of millions of civilians by the Nazis from Greece to Scandinavia - I'd like them to share that site with us now.

So far, I have never seen such a site.  So I can only conclude that ALL such efforts to 'revise' the Holocaust accounts are intended to exculpate the Nazis.  And it doesn't appear to be a 'thirst for truth'.  It appears to be sensationalism, conspiracy nonsense, and ultimately SUPPORT FOR THE NAZI POV.


----------



## Pennywise

MHunterB said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those out there who yearn for truth, or at least like to challenge their own notions, this is a great book- Debating the Holocaust: A New Look At Both Sides: Thomas Dalton: 9781591480051: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah.  Rense really likes this filth, and the POS who wrote it doesn't use its real name.
> 
> Debating The Holocaust - A New Look At Both Sides*
> 
> "The author of this book, who writes under the pen name of "Thomas Dalton," is an American scholar who holds a doctoral degree from a major US university. "
> 
> Since such "criticism" is not a crime in the US - why is the 'author' such a coward that it won't use its real name?
> 
> If anyone has seen a single site where 'revisionist' history is NOT accompanied by attempts to whitewash, excuse, or minimize the deliberate MURDERS of millions of civilians by the Nazis from Greece to Scandinavia - I'd like them to share that site with us now.
> 
> So far, I have never seen such a site.  So I can only conclude that ALL such efforts to 'revise' the Holocaust accounts are intended to exculpate the Nazis.  And it doesn't appear to be a 'thirst for truth'.  It appears to be sensationalism, conspiracy nonsense, and ultimately SUPPORT FOR THE NAZI POV.
Click to expand...


Try debating the points addressed in the book. The number 6 MILLION in historical reference was quite an eye opener.


----------



## MHunterB

There are no points addressed in the book.  History is not totally exact.  And actually, recent access to Nazi records stored in Germany has caused the genuine professional historians to revise the numbers UPwards.

And again:  if the author didn't have the guts to put its name on its work, then that 'work' isn't worth considering to begin with.  The US *has no laws against Holocaust denial/revision'/Nazi apologetics * for any author to be concerned about.

And whatever it is that Rense and its ilk are pimping - it sure as Hell isn't 'the truth'.


----------



## Pennywise

MHunterB said:


> There are no points addressed in the book.  History is not totally exact.  And actually, recent access to Nazi records stored in Germany has caused the genuine professional historians to revise the numbers UPwards.
> 
> And again:  if the author didn't have the guts to put its name on its work, then that 'work' isn't worth considering to begin with.  The US *has no laws against Holocaust denial/
> revision'/Nazi apologetics * for any author to be concerned about.
> 
> And whatever it is that Rense and its ilk are pimping - it sure as Hell isn't 'the truth'.



The number for Auschwitz has been revised downward, by a huge amount. I don't whether or not the author used a pen name, but if that is the case, it doesn't take threat of prison to ruin a man's life, and the only group more vindictive against anyone THEY perceive as an enemy other than homosexuals, is Jews. the ADL and SPLC will seek to destroy anyone who does not tow the line.


----------



## Pennywise

Another excellent book if one is interested in a better understanding of what causes anti-semitism- [ame=http://www.amazon.com/People-That-Shall-Dwell-Alone/dp/0595228380/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1407004503&sr=1-1&keywords=a+people+that+shall+dwell+alone]A People That Shall Dwell Alone: Judaism as a Group Evolutionary Strategy, with Diaspora Peoples: Kevin MacDonald: 9780595228386: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

As stated previously, there is no law against being a Holocaust denier. This is because the founding fathers were well aware of the fact that there are going to be people with no reasoning ability, comprehension ability, or even common sense, in any generation. To remove them from the gene pool will not work, because they continue to be born randomly to otherwise normal people. 

The same principle explains the birth of Bush II.


----------



## Penelope

Pennywise said:


> Does someone care to offer a precise description of "Holocaust denier"? And which Holocaust are we talking about?



That is an excellent quest? What holocaust are we talking about?  Lets see we have the Holodomor, Katyn Forest Massacre, The atomic bomb, Churchill withholding food from many in India. Should we discuss the Japanese Pow Camps, or the French, Britian Pows camps, or worst 

The Gulage death camps. 

There was mass starvation everywhere, food was not produced, imported or exported, Mass deaths due to Typhus , lice infestation of which the Cyclone B was used for , and yes some brutal and unnecessary deaths on innocent people.  

Lets get into the transfer agreement with Hitler and Ben Guerin, how about the Geman ship with about the 1000 Jewish on which the US would not let port, Germany nor France nor anyone would take in Jews, more mouths to feed and take care of. 

Read about Typhus even in WIKI, has a pic of work camp death, no gas chamber involved there.

And the worst part is to be called names and told we can't discuss it, its beyond discussion. the Knesset (is that it) In Israel wants to pass a bill to make it illegal globally to debate the holocaust or deny it.


----------



## polarbear

Pennywise said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no points addressed in the book.  History is not totally exact.  And actually, recent access to Nazi records stored in Germany has caused the genuine professional historians to revise the numbers UPwards.
> 
> And again:  if the author didn't have the guts to put its name on its work, then that 'work' isn't worth considering to begin with.  The US *has no laws against Holocaust denial/
> revision'/Nazi apologetics * for any author to be concerned about.
> 
> And whatever it is that Rense and its ilk are pimping - it sure as Hell isn't 'the truth'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The number for Auschwitz has been revised downward, by a huge amount. I don't whether or not the author used a pen name, but if that is the case, it doesn't take threat of prison to ruin a man's life, and the only group more vindictive against anyone THEY perceive as an enemy other than homosexuals, is Jews. the ADL and SPLC will seek to destroy anyone who does not tow the line.
Click to expand...


Does not matter who the author was, there are enough pictures floating around of that plaque in Auschwitz and the 6 million number.
That`s been replaced by another one which has it at 4 million.That 6 million tally first showed up in the New York Times on June 11,  1900 long before there were any Nazis, Jews were claiming that 6 million  Jews were bleeding and suffering.... they claimed in another  New York  Times edition January 5, 1905 that 6 million Jews were expelled by  Russians
They stick to the 6 million number since then no matter what.
Auschwitz kept meticulous "death book" records of the main camp and all the satellite camps which are part of the Bad Arolson & Red Cross archives.
Every death, cause of death including execution was meticulously recorded. I forget the exact numbers but it was nowhere near 4 million but around ~ 150 000 and most of that happened when the Typhus epidemic went out of control.

They don`t allow access to the general public in Bad Arolson but for a while the US had a duplicate of the entire collection on searchable micro film. Now you have to pay $2 for every query.
They also had every inmate who was released from any of these camps listed. So I searched for Wiesenthal and Wiesel...they were not on any of the records in any of the camps they claimed to have been.
I did find a record of a Simon Wiesenthal who was born in Tluste Austria, but not on a KZ list. His entire family was on the "President Grant" passenger list and arrived in New York on January the 18th, 1911.
On Wiesenthal`s web site it says they all died in Auschwitz, except him.
He said he was an engineer, yet none of the places where he said he was has a record of him.
He says he was in almost every "death camp" and was saved by an SS guard when he was already in a gas chamber.
Wiesenthal claimed that the guard recognized him just in time as "one of their most valuable engineers" who helped build the German railway system.
I downloaded that ship`s passenger list and kept it, but with a little bit of effort you can Google for it and look at it yourself.
The ship sailed from Hamburg to New York/Ellis Island and the manifest line number was 0019.
If that ship manifest makes me a holocaust denier so be it, but it`s pretty hard to read and believe all that incredible stuff Elie Wiesel and Simon Wiesenthal published and fed to the public at large.


----------



## toastman

There's Holocaust deniers, and then there's people like Sunni Troll who mock the Holocaust and say things like 'the Jews should shave thanked Hitler for free transportation and room&board'
Am I surprised that he would say that? Of course not, he's a dirty Muslim rat who is taught to hate 
The funny thing about Sunni Troll is that he makes extremely disgusting comment about Jews, Judaism and the Holocaust, and then whines when others call him an anti semite. 

And to think he is a grown man


----------



## toastman

Pennywise said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one----Why do you only mention the Jews ? Millions of others were slaughtered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, millions* other died, but do we ever hear people denying their deaths? *
> 
> The thread topic is the Holocaust and the reason why it is focused in more than other is because the Jewish Population was almost extinct.
> Does that mean that their lives were more valuable than the others? No it doesn't. But like I said, the Jews were almost genocided (yes, I just made up that word).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once you sold it as SHOAH, you made it a strictly Jewish experience, minimizing purposefully, the deaths of the non Jews.
Click to expand...


Why does it bother you so much? I really don't understand. 
Nobody is forcing you to read and believe nothing. Nobody is forcing you to accept any figure. But the fact is there was a Holocaust, and millions of Jews did perish. 
One thing I notice about Holocaust deniers is that they are also Jew haters. Coincidence? 
Ask yourself this Pennywise: if the Holocaust was something that happened to Christians instead of Jews, do you think there would be all of this hassle of 'the 6 million figure is a lie!' And all these other conspiracy theories about it?


----------



## Penelope

polarbear said:


> I know I have seen it in several papers since the 1900's, and every time its 6 mil. I often wondered what is it about 6 mil.  There is nothing in the Bible I can find, and I think it was more like we need 6 million dollars and that is the no. they used. That is all I can think of.
> 
> Very good post.


----------



## Penelope

toastman said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, millions* other died, but do we ever hear people denying their deaths? *
> 
> The thread topic is the Holocaust and the reason why it is focused in more than other is because the Jewish Population was almost extinct.
> Does that mean that their lives were more valuable than the others? No it doesn't. But like I said, the Jews were almost genocided (yes, I just made up that word).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you sold it as SHOAH, you made it a strictly Jewish experience, minimizing purposefully, the deaths of the non Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you so much? I really don't understand.
> Nobody is forcing you to read and believe nothing. Nobody is forcing you to accept any figure. But the fact is there was a Holocaust, and millions of Jews did perish.
> One thing I notice about Holocaust deniers is that they are also Jew haters. Coincidence?
> Ask yourself this Pennywise: if the Holocaust was something that happened to Christians instead of Jews, do you think there would be all of this hassle of 'the 6 million figure is a lie!' And all these other conspiracy theories about it?
Click to expand...


You know why , it diminishes the suffering of everyone else and their families who were involved in WWII. It was  a "World War" not a jew and Nazi war.  

That is why. Life does not evolve around the jews or Israel. How about what they did to the German people and country, not once but twice and they are still paying for it.  Horrible

There were many millions of Christians who died in WWII, and well we never hear about them.  Over 65 mil people died.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara




----------



## polarbear

Penelope said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have seen it in several papers since the 1900's, and every time its 6 mil. I often wondered what is it about 6 mil.  There is nothing in the Bible I can find, and I think it was more like we need 6 million dollars and that is the no. they used. That is all I can think of.
> 
> Very good post.
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason it has to stay at 6 million Jews. Here is another article, "The American Hebrew" October 31, 1919
> mentioning that the "crucifixion of 6 million Jews must stop"
> http://www.thebirdman.org/Index/Jew...WW1-GraphicFromTheAmericanHebrew31Oct1919.gif
> Since the printing press was invented and used to  print news papers, there have been quite a few of these 6 million Jewish holocausts that`s for sure !
> According to some holocaust deniers Tom Segev  an Israeli historian allegedly wrote that the Tora says that 6 million Jews must vanish before there can be a State of Israel.
> But I never read the Tora  nor could I find that particular statement by Segev or bothered reading his book "The seventh million" which quite a few prominent Israelis considered as highly controversial.
> Who knows why the "6" is so important to Jews.
> The Torah is generally cited as having 600 000 letters in it. The actual number is 304 805 letters and Jews like to use terms like "My Bar Mitzvah was so popular that  600 000 people there" when they want to exaggerate in a way so it`s obvious to another Jew.
> You may have to ask a Jew what`s up with that #6 fetish, I`m just guessing and don`t believe anything that I can`t verify.
> However I did find this again:
> http://www.biblebelievers.org.au/images/arols2.gif
> That`s not a forgery but an official summary of the Bad Aroslon archives. Signed stamped and confirmed as authentic.
> Any Jew  who requests Bad Arolson records  can get it mailed or faxed, but first you have to convince them that you are not a holocaust denier and  that you are a relative of someone who died in one of these camps.
> A few weeks ago somebody claimed that anyone who wants to can access these records...that is simply not true !
> Total number of deaths in *all KZs *was 373 468 as verified by the "Sonder Standesamt" at the audit end date Dec.31 1983 and released on January 16, 1984
> Why the Jews want to keep insisting that it was 6 million does not really matter does it?
> Maybe there were some Nazis or holocaust deniers working in Bad Arolson who made the other 5 626 532 records disappear, of those who were gassed and did not  die from Typhus
> In any case if Israel keeps on doing what they are doing they`ll soon catch up to what Bad Arolson has on the number of Jews who died while the Nazis were around:
> http://http://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/History/casualtiestotal.html
> 
> 
> 
> Number of Arabs/Palestinians killed *91,105*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since that was posted it`s ~ 95 000 Palestinians, soon 100 000 ...and none of them died from Typhus
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you sold it as SHOAH, you made it a strictly Jewish experience, minimizing purposefully, the deaths of the non Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you so much? I really don't understand.
> Nobody is forcing you to read and believe nothing. Nobody is forcing you to accept any figure. But the fact is there was a Holocaust, and millions of Jews did perish.
> One thing I notice about Holocaust deniers is that they are also Jew haters. Coincidence?
> Ask yourself this Pennywise: if the Holocaust was something that happened to Christians instead of Jews, do you think there would be all of this hassle of 'the 6 million figure is a lie!' And all these other conspiracy theories about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know why , it diminishes the suffering of everyone else and their families who were involved in WWII. It was  a "World War" not a jew and Nazi war.
> 
> That is why. Life does not evolve around the jews or Israel. How about what they did to the German people and country, not once but twice and they are still paying for it.  Horrible
> 
> There were many millions of Christians who died in WWII, and well we never hear about them.  Over 65 mil people died.
Click to expand...


Most people see genocide as a pretty high profile event. 

But I've seen your posts in the last few days where you made derogatory comments about Jews, therefore you have zero credibility concerning the Holocaust.

How miserable does you people have to be to complain over the fact that there is a specific event in WWII about Jewish genocide? If it bothers you so much, then don't read about it. 
Incredibly pathetic posts in this thread


----------



## toastman

polarbear said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have seen it in several papers since the 1900's, and every time its 6 mil. I often wondered what is it about 6 mil.  There is nothing in the Bible I can find, and I think it was more like we need 6 million dollars and that is the no. they used. That is all I can think of.
> 
> Very good post.
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason it has to stay at 6 million Jews. Here is another article, "The American Hebrew" October 31, 1919
> mentioning that the "crucifixion of 6 million Jews must stop"
> http://www.thebirdman.org/Index/Jew...WW1-GraphicFromTheAmericanHebrew31Oct1919.gif
> Since the printing press was invented and used to  print news papers, there have been quite a few of these 6 million Jewish holocausts that`s for sure !
> According to some holocaust deniers Tom Segev  an Israeli historian allegedly wrote that the Tora says that 6 million Jews must vanish before there can be a State of Israel.
> But I never read the Tora  nor could I find that particular statement by Segev or bothered reading his book "The seventh million" which quite a few prominent Israelis considered as highly controversial.
> Who knows why the "6" is so important to Jews.
> The Torah is generally cited as having 600 000 letters in it. The actual number is 304 805 letters and Jews like to use terms like "My Bar Mitzvah was so popular that  600 000 people there" when they want to exaggerate in a way so it`s obvious to another Jew.
> You may have to ask a Jew what`s up with that #6 fetish, I`m just guessing and don`t believe anything that I can`t verify.
> However I did find this again:
> http://www.biblebelievers.org.au/images/arols2.gif
> That`s not a forgery but an official summary of the Bad Aroslon archives. Signed stamped and confirmed as authentic.
> Any Jew  who requests Bad Arolson records  can get it mailed or faxed, but first you have to convince them that you are not a holocaust denier and  that you are a relative of someone who died in one of these camps.
> A few weeks ago somebody claimed that anyone who wants to can access these records...that is simply not true !
> Total number of deaths in *all KZs *was 373 468 as verified by the "Sonder Standesamt" at the audit end date Dec.31 1983 and released on January 16, 1984
> Why the Jews want to keep insisting that it was 6 million does not really matter does it?
> Maybe there were some Nazis or holocaust deniers working in Bad Arolson who made the other 5 626 532 records disappear, of those who were gassed and did not  die from Typhus
> In any case if Israel keeps on doing what they are doing they`ll soon catch up to what Bad Arolson has on the number of Jews who died while the Nazis were around:
> http://http://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/History/casualtiestotal.html
> 
> 
> 
> Number of Arabs/Palestinians killed *91,105*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since that was posted it`s ~ 95 000 Palestinians, soon 100 000 ...and none of them died from Typhus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say that Israel has almost killed as many Palestinians as Nazis killed Jews?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunni Man

toastman said:


> But I've seen your posts in the last few days where you made derogatory comments about Jews, therefore you have zero credibility concerning the Holocaust.


LOL........how can a person have zero credibility when all they are doing is posting about a myth called the holocaust which has no credibility.   ...      

.


----------



## toastman

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you sold it as SHOAH, you made it a strictly Jewish experience, minimizing purposefully, the deaths of the non Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you so much? I really don't understand.
> Nobody is forcing you to read and believe nothing. Nobody is forcing you to accept any figure. But the fact is there was a Holocaust, and millions of Jews did perish.
> One thing I notice about Holocaust deniers is that they are also Jew haters. Coincidence?
> Ask yourself this Pennywise: if the Holocaust was something that happened to Christians instead of Jews, do you think there would be all of this hassle of 'the 6 million figure is a lie!' And all these other conspiracy theories about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know why , it diminishes the suffering of everyone else and their families who were involved in WWII. It was  a "World War" not a jew and Nazi war.
> 
> That is why. Life does not evolve around the jews or Israel. How about what they did to the German people and country, not once but twice and they are still paying for it.  Horrible
> 
> There were many millions of Christians who died in WWII, and well we never hear about them.  Over 65 mil people died.
Click to expand...


BTW , there were lots of events that took place during WWII that had their own titles. I mean a lot!


----------



## polarbear

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you so much? I really don't understand.
> Nobody is forcing you to read and believe nothing. Nobody is forcing you to accept any figure. But the fact is there was a Holocaust, and millions of Jews did perish.
> One thing I notice about Holocaust deniers is that they are also Jew haters. Coincidence?
> Ask yourself this Pennywise: if the Holocaust was something that happened to Christians instead of Jews, do you think there would be all of this hassle of 'the 6 million figure is a lie!' And all these other conspiracy theories about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know why , it diminishes the suffering of everyone else and their families who were involved in WWII. It was  a "World War" not a jew and Nazi war.
> 
> That is why. Life does not evolve around the jews or Israel. How about what they did to the German people and country, not once but twice and they are still paying for it.  Horrible
> 
> There were many millions of Christians who died in WWII, and well we never hear about them.  Over 65 mil people died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people see genocide as a pretty high profile event.
> 
> But I've seen your posts in the last few days where you made derogatory comments about Jews, therefore you have zero credibility concerning the Holocaust.
> 
> How miserable does you people have to be to complain over the fact that there is a specific event in WWII about Jewish genocide? If it bothers you so much, then don't read about it.
> Incredibly pathetic posts in this thread
Click to expand...


I did not read what she has posted somewhere else but no matter which part of the holocaust is investigated you get attacked and it`s the same thing if you question the conduct of the IDF.
How many civilian deaths does it take till you can call it a genocide?
As far as credibility is concerned most of the evidence for the holocaust was delivered at Nurenberg by the Soviets.
For some strange reason none of the KZs which were liberated by Western Allied forces had any gas chambers where Jews were gassed to death.
It took many years for example to establish that the Dachau gas chamber which has been toted as such that it never was used to gas anybody to death.
It also took many years until  the curator of the Auschwitz museum Dr.Piper finally admitted on camera to David Cole that it has been "reconstructed" by the Soviets to what they say it was before the SS made everything disappear.
btw. David Cole is a Jew.


----------



## toastman

polarbear said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know why , it diminishes the suffering of everyone else and their families who were involved in WWII. It was  a "World War" not a jew and Nazi war.
> 
> That is why. Life does not evolve around the jews or Israel. How about what they did to the German people and country, not once but twice and they are still paying for it.  Horrible
> 
> There were many millions of Christians who died in WWII, and well we never hear about them.  Over 65 mil people died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people see genocide as a pretty high profile event.
> 
> But I've seen your posts in the last few days where you made derogatory comments about Jews, therefore you have zero credibility concerning the Holocaust.
> 
> How miserable does you people have to be to complain over the fact that there is a specific event in WWII about Jewish genocide? If it bothers you so much, then don't read about it.
> Incredibly pathetic posts in this thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not read what she has posted somewhere else but no matter which part of the holocaust is investigated you get attacked and it`s the same thing if you question the conduct of the IDF.
> How many civilian deaths does it take till you can call it a genocide?
> As far as credibility is concerned most of the evidence for the holocaust was delivered at Nurenberg by the Soviets.
> For some strange reason none of the KZs which were liberated by Western Allied forces had any gas chambers where Jews were gassed to death.
> It took many years for example to establish that the Dachau gas chamber which has been toted as such that it never was used to gas anybody to death.
> It also took many years until  the curator of the Auschwitz museum Dr.Piper finally admitted on camera to David Cole that it has been "reconstructed" by the Soviets to what they say it was before the SS made everything disappear.
> btw. David Cole is a Jew.
Click to expand...


I never attacked you for questioning anything.

There is plenty of evidence that proves there were has chambers. You simply cannot ignore them.


----------



## LiberalMedia

toastman said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, millions* other died, but do we ever hear people denying their deaths? *
> 
> The thread topic is the Holocaust and the reason why it is focused in more than other is because the Jewish Population was almost extinct.
> Does that mean that their lives were more valuable than the others? No it doesn't. But like I said, the Jews were almost genocided (yes, I just made up that word).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you sold it as SHOAH, you made it a strictly Jewish experience, minimizing purposefully, the deaths of the non Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you so much? I really don't understand.
> Nobody is forcing you to read and believe nothing. Nobody is forcing you to accept any figure.
Click to expand...


Pyyple ARE being forced to read, believe, and accept certain figures regarding the Holocaust--and they should be. Six million poor, innocent Jews DIED. Who knows how many millions more were forced to live through unspeakable conditions?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holocaust_denial#Laws_against_Holocaust_denial


> Holocaust denial is explicitly or implicitly illegal in 17 countries: Austria, Belgium, Canada, Czech Republic, France, Germany, Hungary, Israel, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Slovakia, Switzerland, and Romania[171]a country that denied the Holocaust occurred on its territory up until the Wiesel Commission in 2004.[172][173]



Can you believe this? There are roughly 200 countries on the planet, and yet only 17 of them--less than 10%!--have criminalized Holocaust denial. The fact that bigots worldwide can freely deny that my pyyple were subject to such persecution and get away with it in 90% of countries is in itself a crime of such great proportions that it is incomprehensible to non-Jews.

No country without laws criminalizing Holocaust denial can call itself truly developed, civilized, or free.


----------



## Sunni Man

LiberalMedia said:


> No country without laws criminalizing Holocaust denial can call itself truly developed, civilized, or free.


So any country that doesn't muzzle free speech about the so called holocaust isn't free??   ...


----------



## dilloduck

It just keeps getting better. I love the over the top shit.


----------



## LiberalMedia

Sunni Man said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> No country without laws criminalizing Holocaust denial can call itself truly developed, civilized, or free.
> 
> 
> 
> So any country that doesn't muzzle free speech about the so called holocaust isn't free??   ...
Click to expand...


Any country that doesn't ban hate speech about *the very real and offensive to deny Holocaust* isn't free.

But I suppose you just can't wrap your infinitesimally small manpig "brain" around that very easily understood fact, given that your moon-worshiping religion extolls the supposed virtues of the irrational hatred of Jews.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

LiberalMedia said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> No country without laws criminalizing Holocaust denial can call itself truly developed, civilized, or free.
> 
> 
> 
> So any country that doesn't muzzle free speech about the so called holocaust isn't free??   ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any country that doesn't ban hate speech about *the very real and offensive to deny Holocaust* isn't free.
> 
> But I suppose you just can't wrap your infinitesimally small manpig "brain" around that very easily understood fact, given that your moon-worshiping religion extolls the supposed virtues of the irrational hatred of Jews.
Click to expand...


Another ban on something isn't exactly increasing our freedom...


----------



## Sunni Man

LiberalMedia said:


> Any country that doesn't ban hate speech about *the very real and offensive to deny Holocaust* isn't free.


I guess the word "irony" isn't in your personal lexicon.   ...


----------



## polarbear

toastman said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people see genocide as a pretty high profile event.
> 
> But I've seen your posts in the last few days where you made derogatory comments about Jews, therefore you have zero credibility concerning the Holocaust.
> 
> How miserable does you people have to be to complain over the fact that there is a specific event in WWII about Jewish genocide? If it bothers you so much, then don't read about it.
> Incredibly pathetic posts in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not read what she has posted somewhere else but no matter which part of the holocaust is investigated you get attacked and it`s the same thing if you question the conduct of the IDF.
> How many civilian deaths does it take till you can call it a genocide?
> As far as credibility is concerned most of the evidence for the holocaust was delivered at Nurenberg by the Soviets.
> For some strange reason none of the KZs which were liberated by Western Allied forces had any gas chambers where Jews were gassed to death.
> It took many years for example to establish that the Dachau gas chamber which has been toted as such that it never was used to gas anybody to death.
> It also took many years until  the curator of the Auschwitz museum Dr.Piper finally admitted on camera to David Cole that it has been "reconstructed" by the Soviets to what they say it was before the SS made everything disappear.
> btw. David Cole is a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never attacked you for questioning anything.
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that proves there were has chambers. You simply cannot ignore them.
Click to expand...

I never claimed "you attacked me" I said that it is happening a lot whenever anybody scrutinizes any aspect of the holocaust.
Also I don`t ignore any evidence either and if you have plenty of evidence that could establish in a court of law where you have to have proof beyond a reasonable doubt, that there were homicidal gas chambers then you should publish it.
And that`s the whole problem else there would be nothing to go on for revisionists like David Cole who do have very reasonable doubts.
It`s not just the gas chambers that vanished without a trace.
There were no grave sites or buried ashes found by anyone either.
How could you find out if anybody ever buried anything or not after the Soviets covered this site at Belzec with meter thick steel re-inforced concrete to "honor the dead"?





If you want to keep on believing that whatever the Soviets claimed is true that`s your business.
I looked at all of it for years what Yad Vashem etc etc has and the more I looked the more skeptical I got.
Personally I don`t really give a damn who believes what concerning the so called holocaust because there will never be a shortage of people who`ll  believe it no matter how much of it had been debunked.
That whole thread here was only started by somebody who wanted to suck up as in "I stand with Israel" and parade as a wonderful person in a forum that is slowly dying off.
A few years ago there were on average ~ 4000 views members and visitors combined, now it`s down to less than 1000 and most of those are just here to insult each other for either being liberal or conservative.

Sometimes I don`t come here for several weeks and add my 2 cents only occasionally to try and get a discussion going,...but it hardly ever works.
Within a few posts it`s down to the usual insults etc.
When I check who is online it`s pretty well always the same  people. 
The only reason why the USMB still has ~44 000 members is because there is no way to cancel the registration.
So most of them decided to stay away from it more often and longer.

I doubt very much that anybody in this thread has the evidence you are talking about.
But don`t let me staying away from here hold you back.


----------



## LiberalMedia

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So any country that doesn't muzzle free speech about the so called holocaust isn't free??   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any country that doesn't ban hate speech about *the very real and offensive to deny Holocaust* isn't free.
> 
> But I suppose you just can't wrap your infinitesimally small manpig "brain" around that very easily understood fact, given that your moon-worshiping religion extolls the supposed virtues of the irrational hatred of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another ban on something isn't exactly increasing our freedom...
Click to expand...


Sure it is, by encouraging the all-important freedoms from bigotry, and from hurt feelings. When we are constantly exposed to bigoted statements such as "the Holocaust never happened," our freedoms are being infringed upon in the worst way. A ban on Holocaust denial would remedy this terrible situation.


----------



## LiberalMedia

Sunni Man said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any country that doesn't ban hate speech about *the very real and offensive to deny Holocaust* isn't free.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the word "irony" isn't in your personal lexicon.   ...
Click to expand...


Nothing is ironic about hate speech, Moonslim.


----------



## SAYIT

Pennywise said:


> Another excellent book if one is interested in a better understanding of what causes anti-semitism- A People That Shall Dwell Alone: Judaism as a Group Evolutionary Strategy, with Diaspora Peoples: Kevin MacDonald: 9780595228386: Amazon.com: Books



Prof Kevin MacDonald?  
Evidently Nazi is attracted to Nazi and y'all have an infinite number of excuses for your mindless hate. Even MacDonald's fellow professors trashed him and his "scholarship."


----------



## jasonnfree

whitehall said:


> In the greatest Country in the world everyone has the right to be stupid. Some take advantage of it more than others and the union based education system does it's best to dumb down students. What can you do with a kid who comes home and tells you that the Holocaust didn't exist? Explain that the education system sometimes teaches falsehoods and he needs to think for himself?






Using the holocaust as an opening to attack teachers and unions. How republican of you. Any proof that unions put teachers up to this? Or that teachers teach holocaust denial?  A pretty good movie is "Freedom Writers" based on a true story.  The teacher  taught  the kids about the holocaust, even took them to visit the holocaust museum in L.A. at her own expense.  Later, she and the students raised enough money to bring from Europe, the  lady who had sheltered Anne Frank and her family, to this country,  to speak about the holocaust history.  I wonder if this lady, Miep Gies, also told the students about how Hitler didn't waste  much time going after unions once he came to power.  Also, collective bargaining, the right to negotiate working conditions, etc.  were soon abolished by the nazis.  Sound familiar?


----------



## Sunni Man

LiberalMedia said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any country that doesn't ban hate speech about *the very real and offensive to deny Holocaust* isn't free.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the word "irony" isn't in your personal lexicon.   ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing is ironic about hate speech,* Moonslim*.
Click to expand...

LOL........So you call me a derogatory hateful name while at the same time saying you want to ban hate speech??   .....


----------



## Coyote

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis are doing to the Gazans what the Nazis did to them.
> 
> 'Never again' has become, 'ah well this is different'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are injustices and inequalities -- but it's not comparable to the Nazi's.
> 
> Gas chambers? no.
> Inhuman medical experiments? no.
> Concentration camps? no.
> 2/3rds of the Palistinian population slaughtered? no
> 
> not even close on either scale or intent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its exactly the same.
> 
> There were no gas chambers or experiments.
> 
> Gaza is a concentration camp.
Click to expand...


Hooboy....what we have here is a complete and irreparable (with the limited means at our disposal) break from reality.





_Bomb#20: In the beginning, there was darkness. And the darkness was without form, and void.

Boiler: What the hell is he talking about?

Bomb#20: And in addition to the darkness there was also me. And I moved upon the face of the darkness. And I saw that I was alone. Let there be light. ​_


----------



## Coyote

toastman said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove to me you exist. I dare you, we can question anything brought up here, which begs the point. This isn't purely an intellectual exercise. The internet isn't reality, you guys know that, right? Life transcends this ugly digital cesspit. The Holocaust happened in real time. It's been branded and made into a cause now, let alone  been trivialized and questioned. But, excuse me, Nazis did  mechanize a huge death machine to slaughter Jews. I know this because it happened. That's HOW. Any  more questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one----Why do you only mention the Jews ? Millions of others were slaughtered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, millions other died, but do we ever hear people denying their deaths?
> 
> The thread topic is the Holocaust and the reason why it is focused in more than other is because the Jewish Population was almost extinct.
> Does that mean that their lives were more valuable than the others? No it doesn't. But like I said, the Jews were almost genocided (yes, I just made up that word).
Click to expand...


90% of the Jewish population in Poland alone were killed. 3 million.

2/3 of the Jewish population of Europe - a huge area, a huge number of people.

It can't really be trivialized.


----------



## Coyote

dilloduck said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one----Why do you only mention the Jews ? Millions of others were slaughtered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, millions other died, but do we ever hear people denying their deaths?
> 
> The thread topic is the Holocaust and the reason why it is focused in more than other is because the Jewish Population was almost extinct.
> Does that mean that their lives were more valuable than the others? No it doesn't. But like I said, the Jews were almost genocided (yes, I just made up that word).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The other's didn't just die. They were killed right along with the Jews. They were enemies of the Nazi regime. The holocaust wasn't a crime against Jews. *It was a crime against humanity and should be recognized as such.*
Click to expand...


I think it is, and I think that is why it should never be forgotten or trivialized.

Another often unrecognized aspect of it is that the Russians faced huge losses in the war, the Seige of Leningrad and because Slavs were on the target list.  It gets overlooked in our history because of the subsequent Cold War.  26 million Russians were killed.


----------



## dilloduck

Coyote said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one----Why do you only mention the Jews ? Millions of others were slaughtered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, millions other died, but do we ever hear people denying their deaths?
> 
> The thread topic is the Holocaust and the reason why it is focused in more than other is because the Jewish Population was almost extinct.
> Does that mean that their lives were more valuable than the others? No it doesn't. But like I said, the Jews were almost genocided (yes, I just made up that word).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 90% of the Jewish population in Poland alone were killed. 3 million.
> 
> 2/3 of the Jewish population of Europe - a huge area, a huge number of people.
> 
> It can't really be trivialized.
Click to expand...


No but it can be falsely promoted as a Jewish only affair.

Maybe the San Francisco folks will open up a museum to start educating people about other millions who were killed merely because of who they were.


----------



## Coyote

Sunni Man said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> No country without laws criminalizing Holocaust denial can call itself truly developed, civilized, or free.
> 
> 
> 
> So any country that doesn't muzzle free speech about the so called holocaust isn't free??   ...
Click to expand...


Ya...I have to agree...that makes no sense whatsoever...

Holocaust denial or any such topics should not be illegal - it should all be out in the open.  Once it's illegal, it goes underground and can't be countered.  It should be open for discussion and the facts should speak for themselves.  That's what a truly free society is.


----------



## Ropey

dilloduck said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, millions other died, but do we ever hear people denying their deaths?
> 
> The thread topic is the Holocaust and the reason why it is focused in more than other is because the Jewish Population was almost extinct.
> Does that mean that their lives were more valuable than the others? No it doesn't. But like I said, the Jews were almost genocided (yes, I just made up that word).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of the Jewish population in Poland alone were killed. 3 million.
> 
> 2/3 of the Jewish population of Europe - a huge area, a huge number of people.
> 
> It can't really be trivialized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but it can be falsely promoted as a Jewish only affair.
> 
> Maybe the San Francisco folks will open up a museum to start educating people about other millions who were killed merely because of who they were.
Click to expand...


  [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]

Once again, so you see why.

The entire world's population of Jews was cut in half and the Jews are in the fault for expressing what happened to them because others died as well and they don't register the same outrage that dillo is looking for. Finally the Jewish population is back to pre-wwII populations.

This is why I waited as long as I did. I have a good and long memory.

Almost a Memri...


----------



## dilloduck

Ropey said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of the Jewish population in Poland alone were killed. 3 million.
> 
> 2/3 of the Jewish population of Europe - a huge area, a huge number of people.
> 
> It can't really be trivialized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but it can be falsely promoted as a Jewish only affair.
> 
> Maybe the San Francisco folks will open up a museum to start educating people about other millions who were killed merely because of who they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]
> 
> Once again, so you see why.
> 
> The entire world's population of Jews was cut in half and the Jews are in the fault for expressing what happened to them because others died as well and they don't register the same outrage that dillo is looking for. Finally the Jewish population is back to pre-wwII populations.
> 
> This is why I waited as long as I did. I have a good and long memory.
> 
> Almost a Memri...
Click to expand...


What percentage of the world's homosexuals were killed ?
( check with Pixie if you don't know )


----------



## Ropey

I've no need to dillo since I remember your games.

I just want pixie to see them.


----------



## dilloduck

Ropey said:


> I've no need to dillo since I remember your games.
> 
> I just want pixie to see them.



Whatever
(hi Pixie )
The point is that if someone questions times, dates, motives, numbers, or basically ANYYHING related the events surrounding the "holocaust" they are labeled as a denier. It's becoming as meaningless as the word racist. It will come back to haunt everyone just like the current murderous events in Gaza will. The jewish guilt trip will wear off in time. Less and less people are falling for it. You can see the backlash around the world..


----------



## Penelope

LiberalMedia said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any country that doesn't ban hate speech about *the very real and offensive to deny Holocaust* isn't free.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the word "irony" isn't in your personal lexicon.   ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing is ironic about hate speech, Moonslim.
Click to expand...


What makes you so special, so much more than the 65 mil. who suffered and died, mainly Christians. Do you know most WWII vets never liked even talking about, but for some reason Jews not only love to bring it up daily , they have made up horrible things such as the human lampshade and human soap. 

Proven no gas chambers existed and just the clothes and people were gassed to kill the lice. 

I''m glad we live in the US where were free to debate the holocaust, to make a criminal law to deny the holocaust is rather saying, don't question it, as it can't stand up to scrutiny and which it doesn't . 

Once again what makes you so special?


----------



## Penelope

LiberalMedia said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any country that doesn't ban hate speech about *the very real and offensive to deny Holocaust* isn't free.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the word "irony" isn't in your personal lexicon.   ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing is ironic about hate speech, Moonslim.
Click to expand...






LiberalMedia said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any country that doesn't ban hate speech about *the very real and offensive to deny Holocaust* isn't free.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the word "irony" isn't in your personal lexicon.   ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing is ironic about hate speech, Moonslim.
Click to expand...


What makes you so special, so much more than the 65 mil. who suffered and died, mainly Christians. Do you know most WWII vets never liked even talking about, but for some reason Jews not only love to bring it up daily , they have made up horrible things such as the human lampshade and human soap. 

Proven no gas chambers existed and just the clothes and people were gassed to kill the lice. 

I''m glad we live in the US where were free to debate the holocaust, to make a criminal law to deny the holocaust is rather saying, don't question it, as it can't stand up to scrutiny and which it doesn't .  

Once again what makes you so special?


----------



## Penelope

Peach said:


> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?



Are you insinuating holocaust deniers are not human, that people who no longer believe the Jewish story of the holocaust are not human?


----------



## Steven_R

Penelope said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insinuating holocaust deniers are not human, that people who no longer believe the Jewish story of the holocaust are not human?
Click to expand...


They're human, just fucking idiots.


----------



## Penelope

Steven_R said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insinuating holocaust deniers are not human, that people who no longer believe the Jewish story of the holocaust are not human?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're human, just fucking idiots.
Click to expand...


Nice language. Well sorry I bet there is at least 6 million idiots in the world then. Only an idiot would believe the fable of the holocaust.


----------



## jillian

Penelope said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insinuating holocaust deniers are not human, that people who no longer believe the Jewish story of the holocaust are not human?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're human, just fucking idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice language. Well sorry I bet there is at least 6 million idiots in the world then. Only an idiot would believe the fable of the holocaust.
Click to expand...


only anti-semitic lying scum would pretend it didn't happen.

holocaust deniers are human... just vile disgusting examples of humanity.


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## Penelope

jillian said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're human, just fucking idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice language. Well sorry I bet there is at least 6 million idiots in the world then. Only an idiot would believe the fable of the holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only anti-semitic lying scum would pretend it didn't happen.
> 
> holocaust deniers are human... just vile disgusting examples of humanity.
Click to expand...


There is something in holocaust worshippers that is very creepy. For some reason they love the thought of it , its proven impossible to of happened and some of us do not worship Jewish people.

The holocaust has become like a relgion to the Jews, bringing it up daily, every year a new movie about it come out it seems.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Jews brought all this discrimination upon themselves.

Which is fucked up because, in my experience, the spiritual teachers of their religion usually seemed wiser than the spiritual teachers of other God worshipping religions...


----------



## Sunni Man

Penelope said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice language. Well sorry I bet there is at least 6 million idiots in the world then. Only an idiot would believe the fable of the holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only anti-semitic lying scum would pretend it didn't happen.
> 
> holocaust deniers are human... just vile disgusting examples of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is something in holocaust worshippers that is very creepy. For some reason they love the thought of it , its proven impossible to of happened and some of us do not worship Jewish people.
> 
> The holocaust has become like a relgion to the Jews, bringing it up daily, every year a new movie about it come out it seems.
Click to expand...

The so called Holocaust is nothing but a money making extortion scheme used to bilk millions from gullible goyim.

The jews constantly force feed the goyim with the holocaust myth in movies and other forms of media. And build holohoax museums in every major city around the world as a way to keep the non jews on a guilt trip and the shekels flowing into the zionist coffers.    ..


----------



## Pennywise

SAYIT said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another excellent book if one is interested in a better understanding of what causes anti-semitism- A People That Shall Dwell Alone: Judaism as a Group Evolutionary Strategy, with Diaspora Peoples: Kevin MacDonald: 9780595228386: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prof Kevin MacDonald?
> Evidently Nazi is attracted to Nazi and y'all have an infinite number of excuses for your mindless hate. Even MacDonald's fellow professors trashed him and his "scholarship."
Click to expand...


I discovered the work of Dr MacDonald after years of discussions with one of my closest friends who is Jewish. Many a conversation we had about why Jews throughout history have been singled out for ridicule and oppression. I wanted to understand why and how this could be, and Dr MacDonald's work is the only scholarship that has explained the reasoning for this.

As soon as you and your asshole friends start tossing around NAZI, you have lost. Grow the fuck up. I won't ask you to read the Doctor's books because you won't, fearing you will find truth in their information, and then maybe have to do some soul searching and figure out what it is in the Jewish experience that feeds into the problem. It's like a woman who only dates abusive men, at some point she needs to ask herself why does SHE attract constant abuse.


----------



## Steven_R

Penelope said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insinuating holocaust deniers are not human, that people who no longer believe the Jewish story of the holocaust are not human?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're human, just fucking idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice language. Well sorry I bet there is at least 6 million idiots in the world then. Only an idiot would believe the fable of the holocaust.
Click to expand...


I'm not going to bandy words with someone who is deliberately ignorant. There are mountains of documentary evidence for the Holocaust, whole libraries and museums devoted to showing the world the Holocaust happened, eyewitness accounts from inmates, guard, liberating soldiers, and everyone in between.  I'm not going to pretend the arguments and talking points of Holocaust deniers have any merit or warrant any public discussion or haven't been debunked time and again. The entire Holocaust denial movement comes down as a away to try to rationalize and hopefully convince stupid people of the validity of simple bigotry. All the arguments about wanting historical accuracy, just asking questions, trying to ensure proper history isn't exploited, whatever is just window dressing on an old story of simple hatred.

So far as I'm concerned, anyone who proudly proclaims the Holocaust didn't happen can fuck off and die in a house fire.


----------



## dilloduck

Steven_R said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're human, just fucking idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice language. Well sorry I bet there is at least 6 million idiots in the world then. Only an idiot would believe the fable of the holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to bandy words with someone who is deliberately ignorant. There are mountains of documentary evidence for the Holocaust, whole libraries and museums devoted to showing the world the Holocaust happened, eyewitness accounts from inmates, guard, liberating soldiers, and everyone in between.  I'm not going to pretend the arguments and talking points of Holocaust deniers have any merit or warrant any public discussion or haven't been debunked time and again. The entire Holocaust denial movement comes down as a away to try to rationalize and hopefully convince stupid people of the validity of simple bigotry. All the arguments about wanting historical accuracy, just asking questions, trying to ensure proper history isn't exploited, whatever is just window dressing on an old story of simple hatred.
> 
> So far as I'm concerned, anyone who proudly proclaims the Holocaust didn't happen can fuck off and die in a house fire.
Click to expand...


Believe or die !!  Where have I heard that before ?


----------



## Indeependent

Germany admits the Holocaust happened and does it's best to prevent another such event from occurring.
I have met many Germans in my professional career who had parents in various prominent positions in the German military and SS (I worked in Fortune 500 firms) and they were embarrassed by what their parents did and some parents still professed that they were on a mission to "cleanse" the human race.


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## Indeependent

Sunni Man said:


>



Interesting how everybody says JOOS are SO smart.
And then they say JOOS are SO stupid for bringing up the Holocaust.
So which one is it?

I actually think Muslims are smart because they keep thinning out their own herd by murdering each other for no particular reason.


----------



## dilloduck

Indeependent said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how everybody says JOOS are SO smart.
> And then they say JOOS are SO stupid for bringing up the Holocaust.
> So which one is it?
> 
> I actually think Muslims are smart because they keep thinning out their own herd by murdering each other for no particular reason.
Click to expand...


No one says they're stupid for bringing up the holocaust-----everyone is just tired of hearing about it.


----------



## Pennywise

Indeependent said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how everybody says JOOS are SO smart.
> And then they say JOOS are SO stupid for bringing up the Holocaust.
> So which one is it?
> 
> I actually think Muslims are smart because they keep thinning out their own herd by murdering each other for no particular reason.
Click to expand...


The Holocaust Tourette's had been a wise choice for a good long time, but it's stupid now because people are sick to death of hearing it. Too much of anything eventually goes sour.

It reminds me of the abused woman that I referenced earlier, she can bitch and moan to her gal pals for years about how her life is so awful, and from that moaning receive some sympathy and support, but after a while, her friends are going to get sick of it and either tell her to see a shrink and find out why she is the perpetual victim, or just blow her off.


----------



## Indeependent

I think people are tired of hearing about a lot of things.
But how many people ever really stop kvetching about their pet peeves?


----------



## Steven_R

Indeependent said:


> Interesting how everybody says JOOS are SO smart.
> And then they say JOOS are SO stupid for bringing up the Holocaust.
> So which one is it?



The Nazis had the same kind of internally contradictory arguments about the Jews. Jewish art was obviously crap and nobody will look at it...but Jewish art needs to be destroyed because it was too powerful for our young to see. Jewish men are weak and physically inferior compared to even good white women...but white men need to be protective of white women because the Jew will overpower and rape our ladies all the time. The Jew has no cunning or intelligence and ugly...but the Jew is cunning and smart and can con the panties off of your women in no time.

Pick and choose the arguments as needed.


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## Pennywise

That film was a comedy, like a Mel Brooks affair circa 1974.


----------



## dilloduck

Indeependent said:


> I think people are tired of hearing about a lot of things.
> But how many people ever really stop kvetching about their pet peeves?



Not nearly enough.


----------



## PixieStix

Ropey said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of the Jewish population in Poland alone were killed. 3 million.
> 
> 2/3 of the Jewish population of Europe - a huge area, a huge number of people.
> 
> It can't really be trivialized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but it can be falsely promoted as a Jewish only affair.
> 
> Maybe the San Francisco folks will open up a museum to start educating people about other millions who were killed merely because of who they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]
> 
> Once again, so you see why.
> 
> The entire world's population of Jews was cut in half and the Jews are in the fault for expressing what happened to them because others died as well and they don't register the same outrage that dillo is looking for. Finally the Jewish population is back to pre-wwII populations.
> 
> This is why I waited as long as I did. I have a good and long memory.
> 
> Almost a Memri...
Click to expand...


Why, what Ropey?, I have not even posted in any of the threads you keep mentioning me


----------



## dilloduck

PixieStix said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> No but it can be falsely promoted as a Jewish only affair.
> 
> Maybe the San Francisco folks will open up a museum to start educating people about other millions who were killed merely because of who they were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]
> 
> Once again, so you see why.
> 
> The entire world's population of Jews was cut in half and the Jews are in the fault for expressing what happened to them because others died as well and they don't register the same outrage that dillo is looking for. Finally the Jewish population is back to pre-wwII populations.
> 
> This is why I waited as long as I did. I have a good and long memory.
> 
> Almost a Memri...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, what Ropey?, I have not even posted in any of the threads you keep mentioning me
Click to expand...


I think he's " being a light " unto you.


----------



## PixieStix

Sunni Man said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Holocaust is one of the best documented atrocities in human history.  When people deny it...it's usually fairly easy to attack them with facts.
> 
> As far as the morality of it?  It's an individual choice - where do you draw the line?  There are all kinds of atrocities that are covered over - Holocaust, Armenian genocide, Bosnian genocide - etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After WWII, Gen. Eisenhower, Churchiil, and Charles de Gaulle, all wrote multi-volumed books about their experiences in the war.
> 
> And yet there was not a single mention of the so called Holocaust or gas chambers in their exhaustive memoirs.   ..
Click to expand...


I see you have turned your reps off for this occasion...

I always neg you for these kind of comments

Just so everyone knows where I stand


----------



## Steven_R

There also wasn't a single mention of Goering in _Crusade in Europe_. I guess that means Hermann didn't exist.


----------



## dilloduck

Steven_R said:


> There also wasn't a single mention of Goering in _Crusade in Europe_. I guess that means Hermann didn't exist.



^^ worst analogy ever


----------



## Sunni Man

PixieStix said:


> I see you have turned your reps off for this occasion...


Mods turned it off for rule violation.......I would love to have it turned back on.   ....


----------



## PixieStix

Sunni Man said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have turned your reps off for this occasion...
> 
> 
> 
> Mods turned it off for rule violation.......I would love to have it turned back on.   ....
Click to expand...


I'll get ya when they turn it back on then


----------



## Coyote

Holocaust Denial - I never gave much thought to it before but this thread has been enlightening

This would have been a good topic for CDZ I'm thinking, where it could be fully explored with out the reflexive rhetoric from both sides.

What some people think Holocaust Denial is:  


*questioning any part of the commonly accepted narrative of the Holocaust*

History is always under revision - new facts come to light, events get re-examined as time puts distance between historians and the event, new interpretations are made, etc.  There is nothing wrong with this - history, as they say, is written by the winners.  Some folks have real issues with that because it can overturn or modify an accepted "truth".

*
using those questions as a vehicle to justify anti-semitism
*
This would be where intent would come in.  There is nothing wrong with asking questions in the interest of honest dialogue.  But if the intent is to justify anti-semitic opinions by labeling it a Hoax and placing it in Conspiracy Theory territory in an effort to minimalize what are very well documented atrocities - then is this honest dialogue or a self serving agenda?

*
calling any attempt to question the commonly accepted narrative "anti-semitic"
*
This essentially shuts off dialogue - any dialogue - including historical exploration of the event - by labeling dissenters regardless of intent.  It's effective and we see it often with issues of race - example:  questioning Obama's policies and you get labeled racist.  All this does is drive people into more extreme and defensive positions and shuts down discourse because everyone falls into familiar patterns of name calling and insults regardless of how they may really feel.


*
Can the official narratives be questioned and discussed and should they be?  Of course!!!!  Nothing should be off the table if we are to call ourselves a free society.
*
I remember in a discussion hearing the following based on a book that person had read.  (I don't remember the details but this is the gist of it).  Hitler did not originally plan to kill all those Jews.  His original plan was to round them up and deport them into countries that would accept them.  In the interim, they would be held in concentration camps.  However - no one would take them, Germany couldn't feed them and they starved, died of disease etc.  and he made the decision to exterminate them in gas chambers.

Now - is this a legitimate avenue of questioning?  I think so.  It indicates how events transpired to the horrific "solution".  It does not absolve or "soften" what Hitler did which some would use to indicate he had "no choice".

So what if millions died of starvation/disease rather than in ovens?  They are just as dead, and their killers are just as culpable of genocide.  At any point in time they could have chosen to release them but they did not.


In my personal opinion - all aspects of the Holocaust should be open for discussion.  Once you make it illegal you force it underground.  You also "legitimize" the views of people who's real intent is to promote conspiracy theory style bs that they are being persecuted and therefore, their views are "truth" being repressed.  These kind of views are self enforcing because they've been placed into an echo chamber.  Far better for them to be out in the sunlight and openly rebutted.  There are a lot of well documented facts regarding the Holocaust.  

In a way, it's kind of like Evolution - and those deniers.  There are still gaps in the theory, and details might be controversial but the big picture is accurate and resolving those details isn't going to change it.

With the Holocaust - the big picture, in my view, is a horrific demonstration of what Man can do to his Fellow Man on an unimaginable scale, covering an entire continent, in a supposedly civilized modern era.  This should not be lightly overlooked.


----------



## Sunni Man

...........................................^^ Nice post .....


----------



## MHunterB

Polar bear - Please provide links to your assertions.   And not someone 'quoting' those periodicals:  facsimile of the actual purported content is preferable, or at least a link to the publication's website.

Unfortunately, certain unethical individuals have been known to invent quotes and attribute them to people - but those quotes never actually appear in the primary source the inventor claims.   

Not suggesting that you'd do anything so disgusting, only that you may have been taken in by some of the more pretentious pseudo-scholarly sites.  If one's not familiar with a field, it's all too easy to be deceived.


----------



## Penelope

The holocaust has been used and abuse at the expense of the German people.  Just like Israel went in to Gaza and arrested over 400 Hamas before the battle, and like the US put the Japanese in camps, Germany put restrictions on Jewish movement, with volunteers Judenrats  watched them and they were moved into the ghettos.  

It does matter if there were gas chambers and if it was premeditated and I do not believe there were gas chambers or premeditated exterminations.  Germany against France, Britain, the US and the Soviets, and many mouths to feed. No doubt as the war neared an end, food delivery and mass disorganization became more widespread. The delousing became less important and it became a matter of survival for all involved. Then we have the bombings of camps which also killed many. The Soviets wouldn't let anyone in, as soon as war ended, the cold war started. 

I have read many a article that when the Soviets were coming the ones left alive wanted to follow the Germans and did not want to be taken by the Soviets. 

There is no WW on now and Gaza needs food and water and the closest people to deliver it is Israel and Israel should at least be allowing trucks to enter which I'm sure they must be.  This holocaust stuff has got to stop, what it was was War and we do not need more war.


----------



## MHunterB

Penelope said:


> The holocaust has been used and abuse at the expense of the German people.  Just like Israel went in to Gaza and arrested over 400 Hamas before the battle, and like the US put the Japanese in camps, Germany put restrictions on Jewish movement, with volunteers Judenrats  watched them and they were moved into the ghettos.
> 
> It does matter if there were gas chambers and if it was premeditated and I do not believe there were gas chambers or premeditated exterminations.  Germany against France, Britain, the US and the Soviets, and many mouths to feed. No doubt as the war neared an end, food delivery and mass disorganization became more widespread. The delousing became less important and it became a matter of survival for all involved. Then we have the bombings of camps which also killed many. The Soviets wouldn't let anyone in, as soon as war ended, the cold war started.
> 
> I have read many a article that when the Soviets were coming the ones left alive wanted to follow the Germans and did not want to be taken by the Soviets.
> 
> There is no WW on now and Gaza needs food and water and the closest people to deliver it is Israel and Israel should at least be allowing trucks to enter which I'm sure they must be.  This holocaust stuff has got to stop, what it was was War and we do not need more war.



https://www.google.com/#q=Basic+debating+skills


----------



## Penelope

MHunterB said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The holocaust has been used and abuse at the expense of the German people.  Just like Israel went in to Gaza and arrested over 400 Hamas before the battle, and like the US put the Japanese in camps, Germany put restrictions on Jewish movement, with volunteers Judenrats  watched them and they were moved into the ghettos.
> 
> It does matter if there were gas chambers and if it was premeditated and I do not believe there were gas chambers or premeditated exterminations.  Germany against France, Britain, the US and the Soviets, and many mouths to feed. No doubt as the war neared an end, food delivery and mass disorganization became more widespread. The delousing became less important and it became a matter of survival for all involved. Then we have the bombings of camps which also killed many. The Soviets wouldn't let anyone in, as soon as war ended, the cold war started.
> 
> I have read many a article that when the Soviets were coming the ones left alive wanted to follow the Germans and did not want to be taken by the Soviets.
> 
> There is no WW on now and Gaza needs food and water and the closest people to deliver it is Israel and Israel should at least be allowing trucks to enter which I'm sure they must be.  This holocaust stuff has got to stop, what it was was War and we do not need more war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=Basic+debating+skills
Click to expand...


That is my opinion, did I say something you didn't agree with?


----------



## MHunterB

Opinions don't mean anything when not supported by facts and citations.  History is about fact, not 'beliefs'.  It's not a matter of 'agree/disagree':  I'm hard put to find ANYTHING in that post which is factual.  One doesn't 'agree/disagree' with facts.  

And 'articles' likewise are worthless unless one's readers can see them for themselves.  Any jerk can write a rant and post it in a blog:  that's not an 'article'.   An 'article' is  something written by a journalist or other expert who's *researched* their sources and checked their facts.  Judging by the 'content' of that post - you don't seem to be reading actual 'articles' in professional historical publications, etc.  

So far, virtually nothing you've presented has been a verified fact.   Including, btw, that you 'try to live a Christian life'......  You've yet to tell us what kind of Church you attend, or what denomination or teacher you associate yourself with.  There are literally thousands of Christian groups, so yes it would help in trying to understand 'where you're coming from'.....

You appear to 'believe' that people who find Nazi Germany disgusting somehow are fond of Communist Russia:   I find it difficult to believe you've lived in the USA for some years as an adult without realizing that neither Communism nor Fascism are compatible with the US Constitution (which is all the 'religion' any US citizen need have!). 

 It's entirely possible to loathe both of those - Communism and Fascism - equally.  In fact, that's pretty much how most US citizens regard them.


----------



## Coyote

Penelope said:


> It does matter if there were gas chambers and if it was premeditated and I do not believe there were gas chambers or premeditated exterminations.  Germany against France, Britain, the US and the Soviets, and many mouths to feed. No doubt as the war neared an end, food delivery and mass disorganization became more widespread. The delousing became less important and it became a matter of survival for all involved. Then we have the bombings of camps which also killed many. The Soviets wouldn't let anyone in, as soon as war ended, the cold war started



At any point they could have released people.

They weren't criminals after all.

The fact that they did not but *chose* to let them die or to exterminate them in gas chambers or use them in brutal medical experiments makes it "pre-meditated"

At any point they could have reversed course.


----------



## Penelope

Coyote said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does matter if there were gas chambers and if it was premeditated and I do not believe there were gas chambers or premeditated exterminations.  Germany against France, Britain, the US and the Soviets, and many mouths to feed. No doubt as the war neared an end, food delivery and mass disorganization became more widespread. The delousing became less important and it became a matter of survival for all involved. Then we have the bombings of camps which also killed many. The Soviets wouldn't let anyone in, as soon as war ended, the cold war started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At any point they could have released people.
> 
> They weren't criminals after all.
> 
> The fact that they did not but *chose* to let them die or to exterminate them in gas chambers or use them in brutal medical experiments makes it "pre-meditated"
> 
> At any point they could have reversed course.
Click to expand...


He tried to let the jews leave, he had to put them in concentration camps and ghettos as he had to keep an eye on them.  During a war that is what countries did. Food was scarce, as you know, the top countries were all in a depression, and Germany after WWI was very depressed with bills to pay.  The last article I linked is imp. When Hitler came into power, Judea declared War on him.  During the war, every country had food shortages and typhus disease. 

Haavara Agreement

The Haavara Agreement (Hebrew: &#1492;&#1505;&#1499;&#1501; &#1492;&#1506;&#1489;&#1512;&#1492; Translit.: heskem haavara Translated: "transfer agreement") was signed on 25 August 1933 after three months of talks by the Zionist Federation of Germany, the Anglo-Palestine Bank (under the directive of the Jewish Agency) and the economic authorities of Nazi Germany. The agreement was designed to help facilitate the emigration of German Jews to Palestine. While it helped Jews emigrate, it forced them to give up most of their possessions to Germany before departing. Those assets could later be obtained by transferring them to Palestine as German export goods

Haavara Agreement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

MS St. Louis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia , ship turned away at cuba and Miami 

1932FifthAliyah
Fifth Aliyah

*Jewish boycott of German goods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Jewish boycott of German goods refers to one of the international Jewish responses to the policies of the Nazis.*
The boycott started in March 1933 in both Europe and the US.[2] Sources claim it continued until the entry of the US into the war.[3]

Both the Nazis and some outside Germany saw the boycott as an act of aggression, with the UK newspaper the Daily Express going so far as to put as headline: "Judea Declares War on Germany".[2]

The Nazi regime protested internationally and on April 1, 1933, organized a (one day) boycott of Jewish businesses in Germany,[2] which was the first of official anti-Jewish acts by the German government.

The Haavara Agreement, together with lessened dependence on trade with the West, had by 1937 largely negated the effects of the Jewish boycott on Germany.[4] According to a December 1936 article in Time, the Association of German National Jews was then fighting against the Jewish boycott of German goods.[5]

Also during the war where were they to run to, no one else would let them in.


----------



## Penelope

MHunterB said:


> Opinions don't mean anything when not supported by facts and citations.  History is about fact, not 'beliefs'.  It's not a matter of 'agree/disagree':  I'm hard put to find ANYTHING in that post which is factual.  One doesn't 'agree/disagree' with facts.
> 
> And 'articles' likewise are worthless unless one's readers can see them for themselves.  Any jerk can write a rant and post it in a blog:  that's not an 'article'.   An 'article' is  something written by a journalist or other expert who's *researched* their sources and checked their facts.  Judging by the 'content' of that post - you don't seem to be reading actual 'articles' in professional historical publications, etc.
> 
> So far, virtually nothing you've presented has been a verified fact.   Including, btw, that you 'try to live a Christian life'......  You've yet to tell us what kind of Church you attend, or what denomination or teacher you associate yourself with.  There are literally thousands of Christian groups, so yes it would help in trying to understand 'where you're coming from'.....
> 
> You appear to 'believe' that people who find Nazi Germany disgusting somehow are fond of Communist Russia:   I find it difficult to believe you've lived in the USA for some years as an adult without realizing that neither Communism nor Fascism are compatible with the US Constitution (which is all the 'religion' any US citizen need have!).
> 
> It's entirely possible to loathe both of those - Communism and Fascism - equally.  In fact, that's pretty much how most US citizens regard them.



What do you want me to link you a fact too?? 

What Church do you go too , how long have you been a Christian or are you one?

I was born and raised in USA and lived here for decades , I thank God everyday for that.  

Never said anyone was fond of Communist Russia.  One does have to pick the lesser of two evils if one lives in the area.  Even Hitler hated Communist Russia.

A better word instead of my opinion is my beliefs and they are based on research I have done on both sides of the coin, which is important not to read only one side of the issue as your aware,


----------



## Sunni Man

The german jewish bankers had stabbed Germany in the back during WWI which led to defeat during the war.

All of the German citizens knew of the jewish betrayal.

Then in 1933 the Juden declared a boycott of german goods.

By that time it became clear that the Juden inside Germany were a national security threat and needed to be treated as such.

When the popular politician Adolph Hitler rose to power. He didn't have to convince the German people about the traitorous nature and double dealing of the Juden. It was common knowledge.

The German people were already aware of the duplicity of the Juden and wanted them expelled out of Germany.

And Hitler being a patriotic nationalist was more than happy to round up the Juden and send them work camps. Where they could do an honest days work for room and board.    ....


----------



## dilloduck

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions don't mean anything when not supported by facts and citations.  History is about fact, not 'beliefs'.  It's not a matter of 'agree/disagree':  I'm hard put to find ANYTHING in that post which is factual.  One doesn't 'agree/disagree' with facts.
> 
> And 'articles' likewise are worthless unless one's readers can see them for themselves.  Any jerk can write a rant and post it in a blog:  that's not an 'article'.   An 'article' is  something written by a journalist or other expert who's *researched* their sources and checked their facts.  Judging by the 'content' of that post - you don't seem to be reading actual 'articles' in professional historical publications, etc.
> 
> So far, virtually nothing you've presented has been a verified fact.   Including, btw, that you 'try to live a Christian life'......  You've yet to tell us what kind of Church you attend, or what denomination or teacher you associate yourself with.  There are literally thousands of Christian groups, so yes it would help in trying to understand 'where you're coming from'.....
> 
> You appear to 'believe' that people who find Nazi Germany disgusting somehow are fond of Communist Russia:   I find it difficult to believe you've lived in the USA for some years as an adult without realizing that neither Communism nor Fascism are compatible with the US Constitution (which is all the 'religion' any US citizen need have!).
> 
> It's entirely possible to loathe both of those - Communism and Fascism - equally.  In fact, that's pretty much how most US citizens regard them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want me to link you a fact too??
> 
> What Church do you go too , how long have you been a Christian or are you one?
> 
> I was born and raised in USA and lived here for decades , I thank God everyday for that.
> 
> Never said anyone was fond of Communist Russia.  One does have to pick the lesser of two evils if one lives in the area.  Even Hitler hated Communist Russia.
> 
> A better word instead of my opinion is my beliefs and they are based on research I have done on both sides of the coin, which is important not to read only one side of the issue as your aware,
Click to expand...


Hitler hated German communists worse.


----------



## Sunni Man

dilloduck said:


> Hitler hated German communists worse.


Most of the German communists were jews.   ...


----------



## Penelope

Sunni Man said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler hated German communists worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the German communists were jews.   ...
Click to expand...


I don't think it helped reading "Germany Must Perish" in 1941 which was advertised in the NY Times, NY Post, and Times, 

Insinuated by some footnotes, Hitler used this book as propaganda, well Hitler did not write the book, but I do believe Germans did have a right to read what Americans were reading. 

Germany Must Perish! - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia!


----------



## dilloduck

Sunni Man said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler hated German communists worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the German communists were jews.   ...
Click to expand...


All of whom were fighting capitalism --


----------



## Ropey

It's simple really.

There are those who know they can't deny it anymore so they now try and deny portions of it.


----------



## Coyote

Penelope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does matter if there were gas chambers and if it was premeditated and I do not believe there were gas chambers or premeditated exterminations.  Germany against France, Britain, the US and the Soviets, and many mouths to feed. No doubt as the war neared an end, food delivery and mass disorganization became more widespread. The delousing became less important and it became a matter of survival for all involved. Then we have the bombings of camps which also killed many. The Soviets wouldn't let anyone in, as soon as war ended, the cold war started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At any point they could have released people.
> 
> They weren't criminals after all.
> 
> The fact that they did not but *chose* to let them die or to exterminate them in gas chambers or use them in brutal medical experiments makes it "pre-meditated"
> 
> At any point they could have reversed course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He tried to let the jews leave, he had to put them in concentration camps and ghettos as he had to keep an eye on them.  During a war that is what countries did. Food was scarce, as you know, the top countries were all in a depression, and Germany after WWI was very depressed with bills to pay.  The last article I linked is imp. When Hitler came into power, Judea declared War on him.  During the war, every country had food shortages and typhus disease.
> 
> Haavara Agreement
> 
> The Haavara Agreement (Hebrew: &#1492;&#1505;&#1499;&#1501; &#1492;&#1506;&#1489;&#1512;&#1492; Translit.: heskem haavara Translated: "transfer agreement") was signed on 25 August 1933 after three months of talks by the Zionist Federation of Germany, the Anglo-Palestine Bank (under the directive of the Jewish Agency) and the economic authorities of Nazi Germany. The agreement was designed to help facilitate the emigration of German Jews to Palestine. While it helped Jews emigrate, it forced them to give up most of their possessions to Germany before departing. Those assets could later be obtained by transferring them to Palestine as German export goods
> 
> Haavara Agreement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> MS St. Louis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia , ship turned away at cuba and Miami
> 
> 1932FifthAliyah
> Fifth Aliyah
> 
> *Jewish boycott of German goods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Jewish boycott of German goods refers to one of the international Jewish responses to the policies of the Nazis.*
> The boycott started in March 1933 in both Europe and the US.[2] Sources claim it continued until the entry of the US into the war.[3]
> 
> Both the Nazis and some outside Germany saw the boycott as an act of aggression, with the UK newspaper the Daily Express going so far as to put as headline: "Judea Declares War on Germany".[2]
> 
> The Nazi regime protested internationally and on April 1, 1933, organized a (one day) boycott of Jewish businesses in Germany,[2] which was the first of official anti-Jewish acts by the German government.
> 
> The Haavara Agreement, together with lessened dependence on trade with the West, had by 1937 largely negated the effects of the Jewish boycott on Germany.[4] According to a December 1936 article in Time, the Association of German National Jews was then fighting against the Jewish boycott of German goods.[5]
> 
> Also during the war where were they to run to, no one else would let them in.
Click to expand...


I'm not seeing how any of this makes the Nazi's any less culpable for genocide or any less able to let people go or why,  if they realized they couldn't feed those people, they had to invade other countries to kill their Jewish populations. 

....and he HAD to use them for medical experiments....


----------



## Sunni Man

Bottom line......the Juden started the problems in both Germany and Russia.

Then in typical Juden fashion cry "victim" when the citizens become sick of their behavior and do something about it.    ..


----------



## Penelope

MHunterB said:


> There are no points addressed in the book.  History is not totally exact.  And actually, recent access to Nazi records stored in Germany has caused the genuine professional historians to revise the numbers UPwards.
> 
> And again:  if the author didn't have the guts to put its name on its work, then that 'work' isn't worth considering to begin with.  The US *has no laws against Holocaust denial/revision'/Nazi apologetics * for any author to be concerned about.
> 
> And whatever it is that Rense and its ilk are pimping - it sure as Hell isn't 'the truth'.



The guts to put his name on his book means nothing. As an example look up Wolf Blitzer and see the pen names he has wrote under. The Jews are known for their name changes as well as saying they are of other religions. I question anyone who leaves their parents blank and religion  on wiki, they are trying to hide something. Perhaps this man doesn't' want his life ruined, as you must be aware of what can happen to revisionist and or deniers that 6 mil Jews were gassed in gas chambers.


----------



## Penelope

Coyote said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> At any point they could have released people.
> 
> They weren't criminals after all.
> 
> The fact that they did not but *chose* to let them die or to exterminate them in gas chambers or use them in brutal medical experiments makes it "pre-meditated"
> 
> At any point they could have reversed course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tried to let the jews leave, he had to put them in concentration camps and ghettos as he had to keep an eye on them.  During a war that is what countries did. Food was scarce, as you know, the top countries were all in a depression, and Germany after WWI was very depressed with bills to pay.  The last article I linked is imp. When Hitler came into power, Judea declared War on him.  During the war, every country had food shortages and typhus disease.
> 
> Haavara Agreement
> 
> The Haavara Agreement (Hebrew: &#1492;&#1505;&#1499;&#1501; &#1492;&#1506;&#1489;&#1512;&#1492; Translit.: heskem haavara Translated: "transfer agreement") was signed on 25 August 1933 after three months of talks by the Zionist Federation of Germany, the Anglo-Palestine Bank (under the directive of the Jewish Agency) and the economic authorities of Nazi Germany. The agreement was designed to help facilitate the emigration of German Jews to Palestine. While it helped Jews emigrate, it forced them to give up most of their possessions to Germany before departing. Those assets could later be obtained by transferring them to Palestine as German export goods
> 
> Haavara Agreement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> MS St. Louis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia , ship turned away at cuba and Miami
> 
> 1932FifthAliyah
> Fifth Aliyah
> 
> *Jewish boycott of German goods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Jewish boycott of German goods refers to one of the international Jewish responses to the policies of the Nazis.*
> The boycott started in March 1933 in both Europe and the US.[2] Sources claim it continued until the entry of the US into the war.[3]
> 
> Both the Nazis and some outside Germany saw the boycott as an act of aggression, with the UK newspaper the Daily Express going so far as to put as headline: "Judea Declares War on Germany".[2]
> 
> The Nazi regime protested internationally and on April 1, 1933, organized a (one day) boycott of Jewish businesses in Germany,[2] which was the first of official anti-Jewish acts by the German government.
> 
> The Haavara Agreement, together with lessened dependence on trade with the West, had by 1937 largely negated the effects of the Jewish boycott on Germany.[4] According to a December 1936 article in Time, the Association of German National Jews was then fighting against the Jewish boycott of German goods.[5]
> 
> Also during the war where were they to run to, no one else would let them in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing how any of this makes the Nazi's any less culpable for genocide or any less able to let people go or why,  if they realized they couldn't feed those people, they had to invade other countries to kill their Jewish populations.
> 
> ....and he HAD to use them for medical experiments....
Click to expand...


What we see is piles of dead bodies, or skinny men, now how did they die? Must of been illness or starvation. A person of skin and bones like that does not walk into a gas chamber and stand there, and then gets  pulled out and put in a pile. I imagine when they were not in a rush they did bury the bodies or mass burn them, dead bodies lying around cause more disease.    You can see these pictures in Soviet camps as well as Japanese camps. What would be the use of gassing skin and bones. 

Not saying this is at all a good thing,but war is war, Germany also was one country that suffered fromthe 30's depression the worst.  Now after the war

here is Eisenhower, and his camps for Geman Pows, non war time. 

Mass Starvation of Germans, 1945-1950

we never hear of that.


----------



## Coyote

Penelope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> He tried to let the jews leave, he had to put them in concentration camps and ghettos as he had to keep an eye on them.  During a war that is what countries did. Food was scarce, as you know, the top countries were all in a depression, and Germany after WWI was very depressed with bills to pay.  The last article I linked is imp. When Hitler came into power, Judea declared War on him.  During the war, every country had food shortages and typhus disease.
> 
> Haavara Agreement
> 
> The Haavara Agreement (Hebrew: &#1492;&#1505;&#1499;&#1501; &#1492;&#1506;&#1489;&#1512;&#1492; Translit.: heskem haavara Translated: "transfer agreement") was signed on 25 August 1933 after three months of talks by the Zionist Federation of Germany, the Anglo-Palestine Bank (under the directive of the Jewish Agency) and the economic authorities of Nazi Germany. The agreement was designed to help facilitate the emigration of German Jews to Palestine. While it helped Jews emigrate, it forced them to give up most of their possessions to Germany before departing. Those assets could later be obtained by transferring them to Palestine as German export goods
> 
> Haavara Agreement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> MS St. Louis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia , ship turned away at cuba and Miami
> 
> 1932FifthAliyah
> Fifth Aliyah
> 
> *Jewish boycott of German goods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Jewish boycott of German goods refers to one of the international Jewish responses to the policies of the Nazis.*
> The boycott started in March 1933 in both Europe and the US.[2] Sources claim it continued until the entry of the US into the war.[3]
> 
> Both the Nazis and some outside Germany saw the boycott as an act of aggression, with the UK newspaper the Daily Express going so far as to put as headline: "Judea Declares War on Germany".[2]
> 
> The Nazi regime protested internationally and on April 1, 1933, organized a (one day) boycott of Jewish businesses in Germany,[2] which was the first of official anti-Jewish acts by the German government.
> 
> The Haavara Agreement, together with lessened dependence on trade with the West, had by 1937 largely negated the effects of the Jewish boycott on Germany.[4] According to a December 1936 article in Time, the Association of German National Jews was then fighting against the Jewish boycott of German goods.[5]
> 
> Also during the war where were they to run to, no one else would let them in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing how any of this makes the Nazi's any less culpable for genocide or any less able to let people go or why,  if they realized they couldn't feed those people, they had to invade other countries to kill their Jewish populations.
> 
> ....and he HAD to use them for medical experiments....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What we see is piles of dead bodies, or skinny men, now how did they die? Must of been illness or starvation. A person of skin and bones like that does not walk into a gas chamber and stand there, and then gets  pulled out and put in a pile. I imagine when they were not in a rush they did bury the bodies or mass burn them, dead bodies lying around cause more disease.    You can see these pictures in Soviet camps as well as Japanese camps. What would be the use of gassing skin and bones.
Click to expand...


Photo is a one image frozen in time.  But photos aren't all we go by in recording history. The Germans themselves were meticulous record keepers.  In addition, we have first hand documentation from people who were involved.

And still...they could have released those people.  They weren't POW's. They were civilians rounded up in as a result of a pre-War strategy.  A decision was made to kill them.  A decision was made to experiement on them in horrific ways.  Decisions were consciously made each step of the way to genocide.



> Not saying this is at all a good thing,but war is war, Germany also was one country that suffered fromthe 30's depression the worst.  Now after the war



Yes - war is war, but Germany began the war, and Germany chose to not just cleanse Jews from his country but from every country they touched.  Agree - Germany suffered badly under the armistace agreement and subsequent Depression (major mistakes were made in hindsight that led to conditions being ripe for a person like Hitler to rise).



> here is Eisenhower, and his camps for Geman Pows, non war time.



"Eisenhower" death camps?  Is this comparable to genocide? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Other_Losses

There is a lot of controversy here and calling something where the estimated death rate was 0.15% is a bit extreme (Soviet camps were a bit worse).



> Mass Starvation of Germans, 1945-1950
> 
> we never hear of that.



Possibly because the source you are quoting from is at best questionable and heavily leaning towards conspiracy theory.

WHALE

I have no doubt there were abuses and starvation.  American citizens were interned in camps, lost their property and livelyhood, because they were of Japanese or German descent.   There are many atrocities that come about as a RESULT of war but the Holocaust was not the result of war - it was interwoven into the conflict from the day the first laws were made seperating Jews out of the mainstream.

There is a difference when you look at the big picture.


----------



## Penelope

Coyote said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing how any of this makes the Nazi's any less culpable for genocide or any less able to let people go or why,  if they realized they couldn't feed those people, they had to invade other countries to kill their Jewish populations.
> 
> ....and he HAD to use them for medical experiments....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we see is piles of dead bodies, or skinny men, now how did they die? Must of been illness or starvation. A person of skin and bones like that does not walk into a gas chamber and stand there, and then gets  pulled out and put in a pile. I imagine when they were not in a rush they did bury the bodies or mass burn them, dead bodies lying around cause more disease.    You can see these pictures in Soviet camps as well as Japanese camps. What would be the use of gassing skin and bones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Photo is a one image frozen in time.  But photos aren't all we go by in recording history. The Germans themselves were meticulous record keepers.  In addition, we have first hand documentation from people who were involved.
> 
> And still...they could have released those people.  They weren't POW's. They were civilians rounded up in as a result of a pre-War strategy.  A decision was made to kill them.  A decision was made to experiement on them in horrific ways.  Decisions were consciously made each step of the way to genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - war is war, but Germany began the war, and Germany chose to not just cleanse Jews from his country but from every country they touched.  Agree - Germany suffered badly under the armistace agreement and subsequent Depression (major mistakes were made in hindsight that led to conditions being ripe for a person like Hitler to rise).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is Eisenhower, and his camps for Geman Pows, non war time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Eisenhower" death camps?  Is this comparable to genocide? Other Losses - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> There is a lot of controversy here and calling something where the estimated death rate was 0.15% is a bit extreme (Soviet camps were a bit worse).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mass Starvation of Germans, 1945-1950
> 
> we never hear of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly because the source you are quoting from is at best questionable and heavily leaning towards conspiracy theory.
> 
> WHALE
> 
> I have no doubt there were abuses and starvation.  American citizens were interned in camps, lost their property and livelyhood, because they were of Japanese or German descent.   There are many atrocities that come about as a RESULT of war but the Holocaust was not the result of war - it was interwoven into the conflict from the day the first laws were made seperating Jews out of the mainstream.
> 
> There is a difference when you look at the big picture.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry if that site is questionable, as wiki doesn't have much. I have been following Wiki for a long time and things have changed to where I have to question everything. WWII and Wiki never leaves out extermination camps or holocaust and has become very bias.  What do we do. These other sites are JUST as valid if not more so in my opinion. 

I once read a wiki site and it was about he holocaust or WWII and the footnotes all pertained to a book wrote by a Jewish person, it was like a book review.  

Yes the big picture needs to of course begin at the beginning way back with Egypt, etc, but even more so before WWI and what led up to that, the Russian revolution, Ukraine etc, We know after WWI Germany got heavily penalized. 

Why did he see the Jews as enemies, because they were, one does keep an eye on their enemies inside their country or even potential enemies.  The Jewish had many rebel groups. Its a sad thing, not saying its not, but yes he did see the Jews as a threat. We also have to realize that many countries had an issue with the Jewish people was well. 

A bad rap, I don't know, without merit , hard to say, but we do know that the Jewish people do seem to strive for control of every country they are in, and the question of wealth also comes into place, how did so many become so rich and in control of media and Hollywood, and now the internet. 

One has to remember Hitler was out to win a war as well.  Here Wiki one : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rheinwiesenlager


----------



## Coyote

Penelope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we see is piles of dead bodies, or skinny men, now how did they die? Must of been illness or starvation. A person of skin and bones like that does not walk into a gas chamber and stand there, and then gets  pulled out and put in a pile. I imagine when they were not in a rush they did bury the bodies or mass burn them, dead bodies lying around cause more disease.    You can see these pictures in Soviet camps as well as Japanese camps. What would be the use of gassing skin and bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo is a one image frozen in time.  But photos aren't all we go by in recording history. The Germans themselves were meticulous record keepers.  In addition, we have first hand documentation from people who were involved.
> 
> And still...they could have released those people.  They weren't POW's. They were civilians rounded up in as a result of a pre-War strategy.  A decision was made to kill them.  A decision was made to experiement on them in horrific ways.  Decisions were consciously made each step of the way to genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - war is war, but Germany began the war, and Germany chose to not just cleanse Jews from his country but from every country they touched.  Agree - Germany suffered badly under the armistace agreement and subsequent Depression (major mistakes were made in hindsight that led to conditions being ripe for a person like Hitler to rise).
> 
> 
> 
> "Eisenhower" death camps?  Is this comparable to genocide? Other Losses - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> There is a lot of controversy here and calling something where the estimated death rate was 0.15% is a bit extreme (Soviet camps were a bit worse).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mass Starvation of Germans, 1945-1950
> 
> we never hear of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly because the source you are quoting from is at best questionable and heavily leaning towards conspiracy theory.
> 
> WHALE
> 
> I have no doubt there were abuses and starvation.  American citizens were interned in camps, lost their property and livelyhood, because they were of Japanese or German descent.   There are many atrocities that come about as a RESULT of war but the Holocaust was not the result of war - it was interwoven into the conflict from the day the first laws were made seperating Jews out of the mainstream.
> 
> There is a difference when you look at the big picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if that site is questionable, as wiki doesn't have much. I have been following Wiki for a long time and things have changed to where I have to question everything. WWII and Wiki never leaves out extermination camps or holocaust and has become very bias.  What do we do. These other sites are JUST as valid if not more so in my opinion.
> 
> I once read a wiki site and it was about he holocaust or WWII and the footnotes all pertained to a book wrote by a Jewish person, it was like a book review.
> 
> Yes the big picture needs to of course begin at the beginning way back with Egypt, etc, but even more so before WWI and what led up to that, the Russian revolution, Ukraine etc, We know after WWI Germany got heavily penalized.
> 
> Why did he see the Jews as enemies, because they were, one does keep an eye on their enemies inside their country or even potential enemies.  The Jewish had many rebel groups. Its a sad thing, not saying its not, but yes he did see the Jews as a threat. We also have to realize that many countries had an issue with the Jewish people was well.
> 
> A bad rap, I don't know, without merit , hard to say, *but we do know that the Jewish people do seem to strive for control of every country they are in, and the question of wealth also comes into place, how did so many become so rich and in control of media and Hollywood, and now the internet. *
> 
> One has to remember Hitler was out to win a war as well.
Click to expand...


ooooookaaaaay



Now you are sounding as nutty as the Islamophobes.  I won't bother arguing with conspiracy theory bs it's usually a waste of oxygen.

I'll accept valid historical sources and wiki lists a good number of them.  I can't say the same for whale.


----------



## Ropey

^^Block in eyes or maybe not.





Sunni Man said:


> Bottom line......the Juden started the problems in both Germany and Russia.
> 
> Then in typical Juden fashion cry "victim" when the citizens become sick of their behavior and do something about it.    ..


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

dilloduck said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one----Why do you only mention the Jews ? Millions of others were slaughtered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, millions other died, but do we ever hear people denying their deaths?
> 
> The thread topic is the Holocaust and the reason why it is focused in more than other is because the Jewish Population was almost extinct.
> Does that mean that their lives were more valuable than the others? No it doesn't. But like I said, the Jews were almost genocided (yes, I just made up that word).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The other's didn't just die. They were killed right along with the Jews. They were enemies of the Nazi regime. The holocaust wasn't a crime against Jews. It was a crime against humanity and should be recognized as such.
Click to expand...


Not a lota people know this but...

The story that 5 million non-Jews were gassed by the Ns was made up bs by Wiesenthal, he made up 5m because he wanted non-Jews to have a half share in the myth but pitched it below the Jew total for obvious reasons. 

This is acknowledged by Deb Lipstadt who's a tad mad at Mr Wiesenthal for er...lying his a$$ off


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Pennywise said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a program on Netflix recently about a lamp alleged to have been made of human skin from one of the "death" camps. This Jewish journalist went through the process of DNA testing, even testing the metal framework of the shade as well as the stitching material to see if all of it would be consistent with materials common to the era of WW 2. During the program there was lots of archival footage of horrendous images of thousands of emaciated corpses, the kind of stuff we have all seen, real emotion-driving stuff, truly horrible.
> 
> As it turns out, the lampshade was made of cowhide, and upon hearing the discovery, you could see the disappointment in the journalist's face. This Jewish man WANTED this lamp to be human skin. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness Pennywise, did you see the photographs or read about the undescribably horrific human experimentations done on children and twins by the Nazi's?  This isn't lampshades. This is well documented so-called "scientific" experementation.  I can post links if you like, but they are sickening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen a lot of horrible things and have no doubt atrocities took place against people of all ethnic and religious groups. But to be honest, I found it nearly as disturbing to see this man's evident disappointment that his Nazi treasure was nothing but bovine skin.
> 
> There's a lot of fantasy that has been sold as fact. That doesn't mean the actual facts are untrue, but it does diminish their impact and makes one suspect of a lot of alleged history, leading to yet more questionable "facts" and then a good deal of head scratching and raised eyebrows at what has been taught as gospel one's whole life.
Click to expand...


Another interesting thing in this vein is that many Jews have buried soap thinking it was Jewish people who were made into it by the nasty Nazis back in the day. 

Some of it is buried in the US and more in Isra-hell 











Found at Yad Vashem with the title Romania, Postwar, The burial of soap collected by the Jewish community.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Pennywise said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one----Why do you only mention the Jews ? Millions of others were slaughtered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, millions* other died, but do we ever hear people denying their deaths? *
> 
> The thread topic is the Holocaust and the reason why it is focused in more than other is because the Jewish Population was almost extinct.
> Does that mean that their lives were more valuable than the others? No it doesn't. But like I said, the Jews were almost genocided (yes, I just made up that word).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once you sold it as SHOAH, you made it a strictly Jewish experience, minimizing purposefully, the deaths of the non Jews.
Click to expand...


True.

They also monopolised holocaust by capitalising it, "H"...no one else is allowed to capitalise their holocaust because they arent worthy 

They also monopolised "anti-Semitism" by excluding all Semites, like Arabs etc, except...you guessed it, Jews.


----------



## Penelope

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, millions* other died, but do we ever hear people denying their deaths? *
> 
> The thread topic is the Holocaust and the reason why it is focused in more than other is because the Jewish Population was almost extinct.
> Does that mean that their lives were more valuable than the others? No it doesn't. But like I said, the Jews were almost genocided (yes, I just made up that word).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you sold it as SHOAH, you made it a strictly Jewish experience, minimizing purposefully, the deaths of the non Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> They also monopolised holocaust by capitalising it, "H"...no one else is allowed to capitalise their holocaust because they arent worthy
> 
> They also monopolised "anti-Semitism" by excluding all Semites, like Arabs etc, except...you guessed it, Jews.
Click to expand...


I will say that many Germans fighting the front lines and Jews at the  camps were unaware as well and were surprised to find out there were gas chambers there either from word of mouth, newspapers or the movies and books . I mean the German people now are not even allowed to debate it.  I would bet that even some en route to another camp heard of the dead bodies and really did believe there were gas chambers or mass gassings.  I mean I believed that for years, its not to be questioned , along with many things we learned in our school years.

That is true, anti-Semitism is certainty not just for Jewish people.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

MHunterB said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those out there who yearn for truth, or at least like to challenge their own notions, this is a great book- Debating the Holocaust: A New Look At Both Sides: Thomas Dalton: 9781591480051: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah.  Rense really likes this filth, and the POS who wrote it doesn't use its real name.
> 
> Debating The Holocaust - A New Look At Both Sides*
> 
> "The author of this book, who writes under the pen name of "Thomas Dalton," is an American scholar who holds a doctoral degree from a major US university. "
> 
> Since such "criticism" is not a crime in the US - why is the 'author' such a coward that it won't use its real name?
> 
> If anyone has seen a single site where 'revisionist' history is NOT accompanied by attempts to whitewash, excuse, or minimize the deliberate MURDERS of millions of civilians by the Nazis from Greece to Scandinavia - I'd like them to share that site with us now.
> 
> So far, I have never seen such a site.  So I can only conclude that ALL such efforts to 'revise' the Holocaust accounts are intended to exculpate the Nazis.  And it doesn't appear to be a 'thirst for truth'.  It appears to be sensationalism, conspiracy nonsense, and ultimately SUPPORT FOR THE NAZI POV.
Click to expand...


Revisionists have to publish under pseudonyms because they will be attacked, vilified, lose their jobs, and have their families attacked.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

toastman said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people see genocide as a pretty high profile event.
> 
> But I've seen your posts in the last few days where you made derogatory comments about Jews, therefore you have zero credibility concerning the Holocaust.
> 
> How miserable does you people have to be to complain over the fact that there is a specific event in WWII about Jewish genocide? If it bothers you so much, then don't read about it.
> Incredibly pathetic posts in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not read what she has posted somewhere else but no matter which part of the holocaust is investigated you get attacked and it`s the same thing if you question the conduct of the IDF.
> How many civilian deaths does it take till you can call it a genocide?
> As far as credibility is concerned most of the evidence for the holocaust was delivered at Nurenberg by the Soviets.
> For some strange reason none of the KZs which were liberated by Western Allied forces had any gas chambers where Jews were gassed to death.
> It took many years for example to establish that the Dachau gas chamber which has been toted as such that it never was used to gas anybody to death.
> It also took many years until  the curator of the Auschwitz museum Dr.Piper finally admitted on camera to David Cole that it has been "reconstructed" by the Soviets to what they say it was before the SS made everything disappear.
> btw. David Cole is a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never attacked you for questioning anything.
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that proves there were has chambers. You simply cannot ignore them.
Click to expand...


A$$ chambers


----------



## Sunni Man

The so called "Holocaust" is the only historical event that people are not allowed to debate in several western countries under threat of heavy fines and imprisonment.  

Which begs the question:  "What are the authorities trying to hide?"   .....


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

LiberalMedia said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you sold it as SHOAH, you made it a strictly Jewish experience, minimizing purposefully, the deaths of the non Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you so much? I really don't understand.
> Nobody is forcing you to read and believe nothing. Nobody is forcing you to accept any figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pyyple ARE being forced to read, believe, and accept certain figures regarding the Holocaust--and they should be. Six million poor, innocent Jews DIED. Who knows how many millions more were forced to live through unspeakable conditions?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holocaust_denial#Laws_against_Holocaust_denial
> 
> 
> 
> Holocaust denial is explicitly or implicitly illegal in 17 countries: Austria, Belgium, Canada, Czech Republic, France, Germany, Hungary, Israel, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Slovakia, Switzerland, and Romania[171]a country that denied the Holocaust occurred on its territory up until the Wiesel Commission in 2004.[172][173]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you believe this? There are roughly 200 countries on the planet, and yet only 17 of them--less than 10%!--have criminalized Holocaust denial. The fact that bigots worldwide can freely deny that my pyyple were subject to such persecution and get away with it in 90% of countries is in itself a crime of such great proportions that it is incomprehensible to non-Jews.
> 
> No country without laws criminalizing Holocaust denial can call itself truly developed, civilized, or free.
Click to expand...


Your "pyyple"


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Sunni Man said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the word "irony" isn't in your personal lexicon.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is ironic about hate speech,* Moonslim*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL........So you call me a derogatory hateful name while at the same time saying you want to ban hate speech??   .....
Click to expand...


I think you have a case there 

I've met this attitude before, the zionists dont realise this is a two edged sword that will swing back at them pretty soon...


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Penelope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we see is piles of dead bodies, or skinny men, now how did they die? Must of been illness or starvation. A person of skin and bones like that does not walk into a gas chamber and stand there, and then gets  pulled out and put in a pile. I imagine when they were not in a rush they did bury the bodies or mass burn them, dead bodies lying around cause more disease.    You can see these pictures in Soviet camps as well as Japanese camps. What would be the use of gassing skin and bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo is a one image frozen in time.  But photos aren't all we go by in recording history. The Germans themselves were meticulous record keepers.  In addition, we have first hand documentation from people who were involved.
> 
> And still...they could have released those people.  They weren't POW's. They were civilians rounded up in as a result of a pre-War strategy.  A decision was made to kill them.  A decision was made to experiement on them in horrific ways.  Decisions were consciously made each step of the way to genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - war is war, but Germany began the war, and Germany chose to not just cleanse Jews from his country but from every country they touched.  Agree - Germany suffered badly under the armistace agreement and subsequent Depression (major mistakes were made in hindsight that led to conditions being ripe for a person like Hitler to rise).
> 
> 
> 
> "Eisenhower" death camps?  Is this comparable to genocide? Other Losses - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> There is a lot of controversy here and calling something where the estimated death rate was 0.15% is a bit extreme (Soviet camps were a bit worse).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mass Starvation of Germans, 1945-1950
> 
> we never hear of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly because the source you are quoting from is at best questionable and heavily leaning towards conspiracy theory.
> 
> WHALE
> 
> I have no doubt there were abuses and starvation.  American citizens were interned in camps, lost their property and livelyhood, because they were of Japanese or German descent.   There are many atrocities that come about as a RESULT of war but the Holocaust was not the result of war - it was interwoven into the conflict from the day the first laws were made seperating Jews out of the mainstream.
> 
> There is a difference when you look at the big picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if that site is questionable, as wiki doesn't have much. I have been following Wiki for a long time and things have changed to where I have to question everything. WWII and Wiki never leaves out extermination camps or holocaust and has become very bias.  What do we do. These other sites are JUST as valid if not more so in my opinion.
> 
> I once read a wiki site and it was about he holocaust or WWII and the footnotes all pertained to a book wrote by a Jewish person, it was like a book review.
> 
> Yes the big picture needs to of course begin at the beginning way back with Egypt, etc, but even more so before WWI and what led up to that, the Russian revolution, Ukraine etc, We know after WWI Germany got heavily penalized.
> 
> Why did he see the Jews as enemies, because they were, one does keep an eye on their enemies inside their country or even potential enemies.  The Jewish had many rebel groups. Its a sad thing, not saying its not, but yes he did see the Jews as a threat. We also have to realize that many countries had an issue with the Jewish people was well.
> 
> A bad rap, I don't know, without merit , hard to say, but we do know that the Jewish people do seem to strive for control of every country they are in, and the question of wealth also comes into place, how did so many become so rich and in control of media and Hollywood, and now the internet.
> 
> One has to remember Hitler was out to win a war as well.  Here Wiki one : Rheinwiesenlager - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


The best site for revisionist material is CODOH - the campaign for open debate on the holocaust. 

Codoh.com | Welcome


----------



## Penelope

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photo is a one image frozen in time.  But photos aren't all we go by in recording history. The Germans themselves were meticulous record keepers.  In addition, we have first hand documentation from people who were involved.
> 
> And still...they could have released those people.  They weren't POW's. They were civilians rounded up in as a result of a pre-War strategy.  A decision was made to kill them.  A decision was made to experiement on them in horrific ways.  Decisions were consciously made each step of the way to genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - war is war, but Germany began the war, and Germany chose to not just cleanse Jews from his country but from every country they touched.  Agree - Germany suffered badly under the armistace agreement and subsequent Depression (major mistakes were made in hindsight that led to conditions being ripe for a person like Hitler to rise).
> 
> 
> 
> "Eisenhower" death camps?  Is this comparable to genocide? Other Losses - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> There is a lot of controversy here and calling something where the estimated death rate was 0.15% is a bit extreme (Soviet camps were a bit worse).
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly because the source you are quoting from is at best questionable and heavily leaning towards conspiracy theory.
> 
> WHALE
> 
> I have no doubt there were abuses and starvation.  American citizens were interned in camps, lost their property and livelyhood, because they were of Japanese or German descent.   There are many atrocities that come about as a RESULT of war but the Holocaust was not the result of war - it was interwoven into the conflict from the day the first laws were made seperating Jews out of the mainstream.
> 
> There is a difference when you look at the big picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if that site is questionable, as wiki doesn't have much. I have been following Wiki for a long time and things have changed to where I have to question everything. WWII and Wiki never leaves out extermination camps or holocaust and has become very bias.  What do we do. These other sites are JUST as valid if not more so in my opinion.
> 
> I once read a wiki site and it was about he holocaust or WWII and the footnotes all pertained to a book wrote by a Jewish person, it was like a book review.
> 
> Yes the big picture needs to of course begin at the beginning way back with Egypt, etc, but even more so before WWI and what led up to that, the Russian revolution, Ukraine etc, We know after WWI Germany got heavily penalized.
> 
> Why did he see the Jews as enemies, because they were, one does keep an eye on their enemies inside their country or even potential enemies.  The Jewish had many rebel groups. Its a sad thing, not saying its not, but yes he did see the Jews as a threat. We also have to realize that many countries had an issue with the Jewish people was well.
> 
> A bad rap, I don't know, without merit , hard to say, but we do know that the Jewish people do seem to strive for control of every country they are in, and the question of wealth also comes into place, how did so many become so rich and in control of media and Hollywood, and now the internet.
> 
> One has to remember Hitler was out to win a war as well.  Here Wiki one : Rheinwiesenlager - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best site for revisionist material is CODOH - the campaign for open debate on the holocaust.
> 
> Codoh.com | Welcome
Click to expand...

  Thank you , never heard of it so will check it out.


----------



## Coyote

In order to have a legitimate debate on the Holocaust, you need to seperate out Conspiracy Theory type revisions that aren't supported by documented facts.

All history is open to debate, but it should be based on facts.

Frankly any proposed revisions that end up with claims about "Jewish control of the media, government, banks, and world control" leaves me highly suspect.


----------



## Coyote

From Wikipedia: Holocaust denial - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Holocaust denial is the act of and theory behind denying the genocide of Jews in the Holocaust during World War II.[1][2] *Holocaust denial includes any of the following claims: that the German Nazi government had no Final Solution policy or intention of exterminating Jews; that Nazi authorities did not use extermination camps and gas chambers to mass murder Jews; and that the actual number of Jews killed was significantly (typically an order of magnitude) lower than the historically accepted figure of 5 to 6 million*.[3][4][5]
> 
> Holocaust deniers generally do not accept the term denial as an appropriate description of their activities, and use the term revisionism instead.[6] *Scholars use the term "denial" to differentiate Holocaust deniers from legitimate historical revisionists, who use established historical methodologies*.[7] The methodologies of Holocaust deniers are criticized as* based on a predetermined conclusion that ignores extensive historical evidence to the contrary*.[8]
> 
> Most Holocaust denial claims imply, or openly state, that the Holocaust is a hoax arising out of a deliberate Jewish conspiracy to advance the interest of Jews at the expense of other peoples.[9] For this reason, Holocaust denial is considered to be an antisemitic[10] conspiracy theory,[11] and it frequently encounters criticism.




And, examination of the claims:




> The key claims which cause Holocaust denial to differ from established fact are:[4][5]
> 
> The Nazis had no official policy or intention of exterminating Jews.
> Nazis did not use gas chambers to mass murder Jews.[160]
> The figure of 5 to 6 million Jewish deaths is a gross exaggeration, and the actual number is an order of magnitude lower.
> 
> Other claims include the following:
> 
> Stories of the Holocaust were a myth initially created by the Allies of World War II to demonize Germans,[5] Jews having spread this myth as part of a grander plot intended to enable the creation of a Jewish homeland in Palestine, and now to garner continuing support for the state of Israel.[161]
> Documentary evidence of the Holocaust, from photographs to The Diary of Anne Frank, is fabricated.[5]
> Survivor testimonies are filled with errors and inconsistencies, and are thus unreliable.[5]
> Interrogators obtained Nazi prisoners' confessions of war crimes through the use of torture.[5]
> The Nazi treatment of Jews was no different from what the Allies did to their enemies in World War II.[162]
> 
> *Holocaust denial is widely viewed as failing to adhere to rules for the treatment of evidence, principles that mainstream historians (as well as scholars in other fields) regard as basic to rational inquiry.*[163]
> 
> *The Holocaust was well documented by the bureaucracy of the Nazi government itself.*[164][165] It was further witnessed by the Allied forces who entered Germany and its associated Axis states towards the end of World War II.[166][167][168]
> 
> According to researchers Michael Shermer and Alex Grobman, there is a "convergence of evidence" that proves that the Holocaust happened. This evidence includes:[169]
> 
> Written documentshundreds of thousands of letters, memos, blueprints, orders, bills, speeches, articles, memoirs, and confessions.
> Eyewitness testimonyaccounts from survivors, Jewish Sonderkommandos (who helped load bodies from the gas chambers into the crematoria in exchange for a chance of survival), SS guards, commandants, local townspeople, and even high-ranking Nazis who spoke openly about the mass murder of the Jews.
> Photographsincluding official military and press photographs, civilian photographs, secret photographs taken by survivors, aerial photographs, German and Allied film footage, and unofficial photographs taken by the German military.
> The camps themselvesconcentration camps, work camps, and extermination camps that still exist in varying degrees of originality and reconstruction.
> Inferential evidence or argument from silence  population demographics, reconstructed from the preWorld War II era; if six million Jews were not killed, what happened to them?
> 
> Much of the controversy surrounding the claims of Holocaust deniers centers on the methods used to present arguments that the Holocaust allegedly never happened as commonly accepted. Numerous accounts have been given by Holocaust deniers (including evidence presented in court cases) of claimed facts and evidence; however, independent research has shown these claims to be based upon flawed research, biased statements, or even deliberately falsified evidence. Opponents of Holocaust denial have documented numerous instances in which such evidence was altered or manufactured (see Nizkor Project and David Irving). According to Pierre Vidal-Naquet, "in our society of image and spectacle, extermination on paper leads to extermination in reality."[170]
Click to expand...


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Coyote said:


> From Wikipedia: Holocaust denial - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holocaust denial is the act of and theory behind denying the genocide of Jews in the Holocaust during World War II.[1][2] *Holocaust denial includes any of the following claims: that the German Nazi government had no Final Solution policy or intention of exterminating Jews; that Nazi authorities did not use extermination camps and gas chambers to mass murder Jews; and that the actual number of Jews killed was significantly (typically an order of magnitude) lower than the historically accepted figure of 5 to 6 million*.[3][4][5]
> 
> Holocaust deniers generally do not accept the term denial as an appropriate description of their activities, and use the term revisionism instead.[6] *Scholars use the term "denial" to differentiate Holocaust deniers from legitimate historical revisionists, who use established historical methodologies*.[7] The methodologies of Holocaust deniers are criticized as* based on a predetermined conclusion that ignores extensive historical evidence to the contrary*.[8]
> 
> Most Holocaust denial claims imply, or openly state, that the Holocaust is a hoax arising out of a deliberate Jewish conspiracy to advance the interest of Jews at the expense of other peoples.[9] For this reason, Holocaust denial is considered to be an antisemitic[10] conspiracy theory,[11] and it frequently encounters criticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, examination of the claims:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key claims which cause Holocaust denial to differ from established fact are:[4][5]
> 
> The Nazis had no official policy or intention of exterminating Jews.
> Nazis did not use gas chambers to mass murder Jews.[160]
> The figure of 5 to 6 million Jewish deaths is a gross exaggeration, and the actual number is an order of magnitude lower.
> 
> Other claims include the following:
> 
> Stories of the Holocaust were a myth initially created by the Allies of World War II to demonize Germans,[5] Jews having spread this myth as part of a grander plot intended to enable the creation of a Jewish homeland in Palestine, and now to garner continuing support for the state of Israel.[161]
> Documentary evidence of the Holocaust, from photographs to The Diary of Anne Frank, is fabricated.[5]
> Survivor testimonies are filled with errors and inconsistencies, and are thus unreliable.[5]
> Interrogators obtained Nazi prisoners' confessions of war crimes through the use of torture.[5]
> The Nazi treatment of Jews was no different from what the Allies did to their enemies in World War II.[162]
> 
> *Holocaust denial is widely viewed as failing to adhere to rules for the treatment of evidence, principles that mainstream historians (as well as scholars in other fields) regard as basic to rational inquiry.*[163]
> 
> *The Holocaust was well documented by the bureaucracy of the Nazi government itself.*[164][165] It was further witnessed by the Allied forces who entered Germany and its associated Axis states towards the end of World War II.[166][167][168]
> 
> According to researchers Michael Shermer and Alex Grobman, there is a "convergence of evidence" that proves that the Holocaust happened. This evidence includes:[169]
> 
> Written documentshundreds of thousands of letters, memos, blueprints, orders, bills, speeches, articles, memoirs, and confessions.
> Eyewitness testimonyaccounts from survivors, Jewish Sonderkommandos (who helped load bodies from the gas chambers into the crematoria in exchange for a chance of survival), SS guards, commandants, local townspeople, and even high-ranking Nazis who spoke openly about the mass murder of the Jews.
> Photographsincluding official military and press photographs, civilian photographs, secret photographs taken by survivors, aerial photographs, German and Allied film footage, and unofficial photographs taken by the German military.
> The camps themselvesconcentration camps, work camps, and extermination camps that still exist in varying degrees of originality and reconstruction.
> Inferential evidence or argument from silence  population demographics, reconstructed from the preWorld War II era; if six million Jews were not killed, what happened to them?
> 
> Much of the controversy surrounding the claims of Holocaust deniers centers on the methods used to present arguments that the Holocaust allegedly never happened as commonly accepted. Numerous accounts have been given by Holocaust deniers (including evidence presented in court cases) of claimed facts and evidence; however, independent research has shown these claims to be based upon flawed research, biased statements, or even deliberately falsified evidence. Opponents of Holocaust denial have documented numerous instances in which such evidence was altered or manufactured (see Nizkor Project and David Irving). According to Pierre Vidal-Naquet, "in our society of image and spectacle, extermination on paper leads to extermination in reality."[170]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Wikipedia is highly unreliable.


----------



## Coyote

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia: Holocaust denial - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holocaust denial is the act of and theory behind denying the genocide of Jews in the Holocaust during World War II.[1][2] *Holocaust denial includes any of the following claims: that the German Nazi government had no Final Solution policy or intention of exterminating Jews; that Nazi authorities did not use extermination camps and gas chambers to mass murder Jews; and that the actual number of Jews killed was significantly (typically an order of magnitude) lower than the historically accepted figure of 5 to 6 million*.[3][4][5]
> 
> Holocaust deniers generally do not accept the term denial as an appropriate description of their activities, and use the term revisionism instead.[6] *Scholars use the term "denial" to differentiate Holocaust deniers from legitimate historical revisionists, who use established historical methodologies*.[7] The methodologies of Holocaust deniers are criticized as* based on a predetermined conclusion that ignores extensive historical evidence to the contrary*.[8]
> 
> Most Holocaust denial claims imply, or openly state, that the Holocaust is a hoax arising out of a deliberate Jewish conspiracy to advance the interest of Jews at the expense of other peoples.[9] For this reason, Holocaust denial is considered to be an antisemitic[10] conspiracy theory,[11] and it frequently encounters criticism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, examination of the claims:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wikipedia is highly unreliable.
Click to expand...


It does provide sources though, so you can track down original material.


----------



## Pennywise

Penelope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> He tried to let the jews leave, he had to put them in concentration camps and ghettos as he had to keep an eye on them.  During a war that is what countries did. Food was scarce, as you know, the top countries were all in a depression, and Germany after WWI was very depressed with bills to pay.  The last article I linked is imp. When Hitler came into power, Judea declared War on him.  During the war, every country had food shortages and typhus disease.
> 
> Haavara Agreement
> 
> The Haavara Agreement (Hebrew: &#1492;&#1505;&#1499;&#1501; &#1492;&#1506;&#1489;&#1512;&#1492; Translit.: heskem haavara Translated: "transfer agreement") was signed on 25 August 1933 after three months of talks by the Zionist Federation of Germany, the Anglo-Palestine Bank (under the directive of the Jewish Agency) and the economic authorities of Nazi Germany. The agreement was designed to help facilitate the emigration of German Jews to Palestine. While it helped Jews emigrate, it forced them to give up most of their possessions to Germany before departing. Those assets could later be obtained by transferring them to Palestine as German export goods
> 
> Haavara Agreement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> MS St. Louis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia , ship turned away at cuba and Miami
> 
> 1932FifthAliyah
> Fifth Aliyah
> 
> *Jewish boycott of German goods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Jewish boycott of German goods refers to one of the international Jewish responses to the policies of the Nazis.*
> The boycott started in March 1933 in both Europe and the US.[2] Sources claim it continued until the entry of the US into the war.[3]
> 
> Both the Nazis and some outside Germany saw the boycott as an act of aggression, with the UK newspaper the Daily Express going so far as to put as headline: "Judea Declares War on Germany".[2]
> 
> The Nazi regime protested internationally and on April 1, 1933, organized a (one day) boycott of Jewish businesses in Germany,[2] which was the first of official anti-Jewish acts by the German government.
> 
> The Haavara Agreement, together with lessened dependence on trade with the West, had by 1937 largely negated the effects of the Jewish boycott on Germany.[4] According to a December 1936 article in Time, the Association of German National Jews was then fighting against the Jewish boycott of German goods.[5]
> 
> Also during the war where were they to run to, no one else would let them in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing how any of this makes the Nazi's any less culpable for genocide or any less able to let people go or why,  if they realized they couldn't feed those people, they had to invade other countries to kill their Jewish populations.
> 
> ....and he HAD to use them for medical experiments....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What we see is piles of dead bodies, or skinny men, now how did they die? Must of been illness or starvation. A person of skin and bones like that does not walk into a gas chamber and stand there, and then gets  pulled out and put in a pile. I imagine when they were not in a rush they did bury the bodies or mass burn them, dead bodies lying around cause more disease.    You can see these pictures in Soviet camps as well as Japanese camps. What would be the use of gassing skin and bones.
> 
> Not saying this is at all a good thing,but war is war, Germany also was one country that suffered fromthe 30's depression the worst.  Now after the war
> 
> here is Eisenhower, and his camps for Geman Pows, non war time.
> 
> Mass Starvation of Germans, 1945-1950
> 
> we never hear of that.
Click to expand...


I knew a lady when I was growing up who lived in Germany during the war and later emigrated to the US. She was young during the Reich era and lived on a small family farm. When I started learning about Germany and WW2 I asked her how all those people could have been starved like that, and she told me that there was nothing left at the end of the war. She recalled a story near the end where a couple German soldiers came to the house asking for food, and all her mother had to give them was a couple half rotten potatoes. She said had they not had the farm they would have been up the creek.


----------



## Coyote

Pennywise said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing how any of this makes the Nazi's any less culpable for genocide or any less able to let people go or why,  if they realized they couldn't feed those people, they had to invade other countries to kill their Jewish populations.
> 
> ....and he HAD to use them for medical experiments....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we see is piles of dead bodies, or skinny men, now how did they die? Must of been illness or starvation. A person of skin and bones like that does not walk into a gas chamber and stand there, and then gets  pulled out and put in a pile. I imagine when they were not in a rush they did bury the bodies or mass burn them, dead bodies lying around cause more disease.    You can see these pictures in Soviet camps as well as Japanese camps. What would be the use of gassing skin and bones.
> 
> Not saying this is at all a good thing,but war is war, Germany also was one country that suffered fromthe 30's depression the worst.  Now after the war
> 
> here is Eisenhower, and his camps for Geman Pows, non war time.
> 
> Mass Starvation of Germans, 1945-1950
> 
> we never hear of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew a lady when I was growing up who lived in Germany during the war and later emigrated to the US. She was young during the Reich era and lived on a small family farm. When I started learning about Germany and WW2 I asked her how all those people could have been starved like that, and she told me that there was nothing left at the end of the war. She recalled a story near the end where a couple German soldiers came to the house asking for food, and all her mother had to give them was a couple half rotten potatoes. She said had they not had the farm they would have been up the creek.
Click to expand...


There were horrible things....here's a little known story.  The Nazi's - as part of their "eugenics" program, selected women with the right "aryan" traits to be "broodmares" for the new race.  This occurred in Sweden I think...the women had little choice.  When the war ended, they and their children were horribly ostracized and demonized - to this day.

There were a lot of horrible things.  But nothing can excuse choosing to kill or allow to die (rather than set free) all the people they had incarcerated for NO CRIME other than a matter of birth.  

And NOTHING can ever ever even remotely excuse the deliberate, inhuman "medical" experiments they performed on those people.


----------



## MHunterB

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/07/world/europe/07nazi.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

Nazi Program to Breed Master Race: Lebensborn Children Break Silence - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Coyote, here are a couple of links to articles about the Nazi breeding program.

The Nazis also kidnapped thousands of children from their families because they looked 'Aryan':

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hildren-taken-SS-create-Aryan-super-race.html


----------



## Coyote

MHunterB said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/07/world/europe/07nazi.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
> 
> Nazi Program to Breed Master Race: Lebensborn Children Break Silence - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Coyote, here are a couple of links to articles about the Nazi breeding program.
> 
> The Nazis also kidnapped thousands of children from their families because they looked 'Aryan':
> 
> Stolen by the Nazis: The tragic tale of 12,000 blue-eyed blond children taken by the SS to create an Aryan super-race | Mail Online



The sheer scope of what the Nazi's attempted is horrendous.  Thanks for the links!


----------



## Coyote

Nazi Human Experiments


How do you excuse this?  What sort of historic revisionism makes this excusable?


----------



## Nutz

You guys keep on saying the Nazi's.  Is this some PC nonsense? THEY WERE AND ARE GERMANS.  They are one in the same.  WTF??????????


----------



## Coyote

Nutz said:


> You guys keep on saying the Nazi's.  Is this some PC nonsense? THEY WERE AND ARE GERMANS.  They are one in the same.  WTF??????????



Are Democrats and Americans one and the same?
Are Republicans and Americans one and the same?

WTF?

I need a sammich


----------



## Nutz

Coyote said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys keep on saying the Nazi's.  Is this some PC nonsense? THEY WERE AND ARE GERMANS.  They are one in the same.  WTF??????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Democrats and Americans one and the same?
> Are Republicans and Americans one and the same?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> I need a sammich
Click to expand...


Yes, they are.  Are you saying German aggression and attempted genocide was not a concerted effort among the German people?    If it weren't a concerted effort, why was Germany so successful with their warring bloodlust?


----------



## Penelope

MHunterB said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/07/world/europe/07nazi.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
> 
> Nazi Program to Breed Master Race: Lebensborn Children Break Silence - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Coyote, here are a couple of links to articles about the Nazi breeding program.
> 
> The Nazis also kidnapped thousands of children from their families because they looked 'Aryan':
> 
> Stolen by the Nazis: The tragic tale of 12,000 blue-eyed blond children taken by the SS to create an Aryan super-race | Mail Online



Well this has nothing to do with 6 mil in gas chambers: but even today 
if this did happen, someone got the idea from the OT perhaps.

Jews Demand Open Borders for USA, But Use DNA to Keep Israel Racially Pure
Posted by TNO Staff on December 20, 2013

Jews Demand Open Borders for USA, But Use DNA to Keep Israel Racially Pure | The New Observer


----------



## Penelope

Double post


----------



## Penelope

Coyote said:


> Nazi Human Experiments
> www.usmessageboard.com/reported-pos...ction-for-georgephillip-ignored-warnings.html
> 
> How do you excuse this?  What sort of historic revisionism makes this excusable?



I was unable to use the link ,not sure why. Yes I've read about some medical studies done, or experiments and I also read about Israel ,  


Israeli doctors experimented on children

A leading Israeli doctor and medical ethicist has called for the prosecution of doctors responsible for thousands of unauthorised and often illegal experiments on small children and geriatric and psychiatric patients in Israeli hospitals. 
An investigation by the government watchdog, the state comptroller, has revealed that researchers in 10 public hospitals administered drugs, carried out unauthorised genetic testing or undertook painful surgery on patients unable to give informed consent or without obtaining health ministry approval. 
At one hospital, staff pierced children's eardrums to apply an experimental medication yet to be approved in any country. At another, patients with senile dementia had their thumbprints applied to consent forms for experimental drugs. 
Israel's health minister, Dan Naveh, said he was "shocked" at what he described as a failure of his department and some of Israel's hospitals. 
Dr Jacques Michel, the former director of Hadassah hos pital who triggered the comptroller's inquiry with a public warning about the abuses in 2001, yesterday called for the prosecution of the doctors

Israeli doctors experimented on children | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Penelope

Coyote said:


> In order to have a legitimate debate on the Holocaust, you need to seperate out Conspiracy Theory type revisions that aren't supported by documented facts.
> 
> All history is open to debate, but it should be based on facts.
> 
> Frankly any proposed revisions that end up with claims about "Jewish control of the media, government, banks, and world control" leaves me highly suspect.



Agreed that should be in a separate thread, but its also important to know who is in charge of the history books and news, which has  a huge tendency to be bias , we know the winners write the history.


----------



## Sunni Man

Coyote said:


> In order to have a legitimate debate on the Holocaust, you need to seperate out Conspiracy Theory type revisions that aren't supported by documented facts.
> 
> All history is open to debate, but it should be based on facts.


The problem is that even the slightest deviation from the "official" holocaust narrative is meet with screams of "your anti-semitic" and "your a nazi".    .....


----------



## Pennywise

Nutz said:


> You guys keep on saying the Nazi's.  Is this some PC nonsense? THEY WERE AND ARE GERMANS.  They are one in the same.  WTF??????????



You are a bigoted ignoramus. Check yourself into a mental health facility to determine the origins of the strange hatred you have for Germans. Maybe you are just jealous that they are the worlds greatest engineers and scientists.


----------



## Pennywise

Penelope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Human Experiments
> www.usmessageboard.com/reported-pos...ction-for-georgephillip-ignored-warnings.html
> 
> How do you excuse this?  What sort of historic revisionism makes this excusable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unable to use the link ,not sure why. Yes I've read about some medical studies done, or experiments and I also read about Israel ,
> 
> 
> Israeli doctors experimented on children
> 
> A leading Israeli doctor and medical ethicist has called for the prosecution of doctors responsible for thousands of unauthorised and often illegal experiments on small children and geriatric and psychiatric patients in Israeli hospitals.
> An investigation by the government watchdog, the state comptroller, has revealed that researchers in 10 public hospitals administered drugs, carried out unauthorised genetic testing or undertook painful surgery on patients unable to give informed consent or without obtaining health ministry approval.
> At one hospital, staff pierced children's eardrums to apply an experimental medication yet to be approved in any country. At another, patients with senile dementia had their thumbprints applied to consent forms for experimental drugs.
> Israel's health minister, Dan Naveh, said he was "shocked" at what he described as a failure of his department and some of Israel's hospitals.
> Dr Jacques Michel, the former director of Hadassah hos pital who triggered the comptroller's inquiry with a public warning about the abuses in 2001, yesterday called for the prosecution of the doctors
> 
> Israeli doctors experimented on children | World news | The Guardian
Click to expand...


There was a time when most advanced nations engaged in some form of human experimentation and eugenics-

Joseph DeJarnette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

^^ An American


----------



## Pennywise

This is so precious-

Mendel's Law Poem, by Joseph DeJarnette, MD, witness in Buck vs. Bell case :: DNA Learning Center

Again, an American. Isn't it just the sweetest thing you have ever read?


----------



## SAYIT

Penelope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Human Experiments
> www.usmessageboard.com/reported-pos...ction-for-georgephillip-ignored-warnings.html
> 
> How do you excuse this?  What sort of historic revisionism makes this excusable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unable to use the link ,not sure why. Yes I've read about some medical studies done, or experiments and I also read about Israel ,
> Israeli doctors experimented on children...
Click to expand...


Off topic. As you must know this thread is about Holocaust deniers but your lame attempt to excuse or mitigate the barbarity of your Nazi forebears is noted.


----------



## SAYIT

Sunni Man said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to have a legitimate debate on the Holocaust, you need to seperate out Conspiracy Theory type revisions that aren't supported by documented facts.
> 
> All history is open to debate, but it should be based on facts.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that even the slightest deviation from the "official" holocaust narrative is meet with screams of "your anti-semitic" and "your a nazi".    .....
Click to expand...


And?


----------



## Mr. H.

Denying the Holocaust is like saying Nagasaki and Hiroshima weren't nuked.


----------



## dilloduck

SAYIT said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to have a legitimate debate on the Holocaust, you need to seperate out Conspiracy Theory type revisions that aren't supported by documented facts.
> 
> All history is open to debate, but it should be based on facts.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that even the slightest deviation from the "official" holocaust narrative is meet with screams of "your anti-semitic" and "your a nazi".    .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
Click to expand...


and it's angry rhetoric that doesn't serve any purpose other than to impede the search for the unbiased truth.


----------



## Pennywise

dilloduck said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that even the slightest deviation from the "official" holocaust narrative is meet with screams of "your anti-semitic" and "your a nazi".    .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and it's angry rhetoric that doesn't serve any purpose other than to impede the search for the unbiased truth.
Click to expand...


The unbiased truth does not support the $HOAH narrative.


----------



## Penelope

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Human Experiments
> www.usmessageboard.com/reported-pos...ction-for-georgephillip-ignored-warnings.html
> 
> How do you excuse this?  What sort of historic revisionism makes this excusable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unable to use the link ,not sure why. Yes I've read about some medical studies done, or experiments and I also read about Israel ,
> Israeli doctors experimented on children...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off topic. As you must know this thread is about Holocaust deniers but your lame attempt to excuse or mitigate the barbarity of your Nazi forebears is noted.
Click to expand...


I'm merely responding to a claim made about Hitler which has nothing to do with the holocaust, to show that its recently happening in Israel, never said it was a good thing.


----------



## Penelope

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Human Experiments
> www.usmessageboard.com/reported-pos...ction-for-georgephillip-ignored-warnings.html
> 
> How do you excuse this?  What sort of historic revisionism makes this excusable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unable to use the link ,not sure why. Yes I've read about some medical studies done, or experiments and I also read about Israel ,
> Israeli doctors experimented on children...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off topic. As you must know this thread is about Holocaust deniers but your lame attempt to excuse or mitigate the barbarity of your Nazi forebears is noted.
Click to expand...


Its not off topic is someone brings it up, Heres Churchill, maybe Hitler got the idea from him. 

Churchill and Eugenics


"The improvement of the British breed is my aim in life," Winston Churchill wrote to his cousin Ivor Guest on 19 January 1899, shortly after his twenty-fifth birthday. Churchill's view was reinforced by his experiences as a young British officer serving, and fighting, in Arab and Muslim lands, and in South Africa. Like most of his contemporaries, family and friends, he regarded races as different, racial characteristics as signs of the maturity of a society, and racial purity as endangered not only by other races but by mental weaknesses within a race. As a young politician in Britain entering Parliament in 1901, Churchill saw what were then known as the "feeble-minded" and the "insane" as a threat to the prosperity, vigour and virility of British society.


Churchill and Eugenics


----------



## SAYIT

dilloduck said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that even the slightest deviation from the "official" holocaust narrative is meet with screams of "your anti-semitic" and "your a nazi".    .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and it's angry rhetoric that doesn't serve any purpose other than to impede the search for the unbiased truth.
Click to expand...


Holocaust Denial is "the search for the unbiased truth?"


----------



## SAYIT

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was unable to use the link ,not sure why. Yes I've read about some medical studies done, or experiments and I also read about Israel ,
> Israeli doctors experimented on children...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic. As you must know this thread is about Holocaust deniers but your lame attempt to excuse or mitigate the barbarity of your Nazi forebears is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm merely responding to a claim made about Hitler which has nothing to do with the holocaust, to show that its recently happening in Israel, never said it was a good thing.
Click to expand...


Hitler had nothing to do with the Holocaust?


----------



## SAYIT

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was unable to use the link ,not sure why. Yes I've read about some medical studies done, or experiments and I also read about Israel ,
> Israeli doctors experimented on children...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic. As you must know this thread is about Holocaust deniers but your lame attempt to excuse or mitigate the barbarity of your Nazi forebears is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not off topic is someone brings it up, Heres Churchill, maybe Hitler got the idea from him.
> 
> Churchill and Eugenics
> 
> 
> "The improvement of the British breed is my aim in life," Winston Churchill wrote to his cousin Ivor Guest on 19 January 1899, shortly after his twenty-fifth birthday. Churchill's view was reinforced by his experiences as a young British officer serving, and fighting, in Arab and Muslim lands, and in South Africa. Like most of his contemporaries, family and friends, he regarded races as different, racial characteristics as signs of the maturity of a society, and racial purity as endangered not only by other races but by mental weaknesses within a race. As a young politician in Britain entering Parliament in 1901, Churchill saw what were then known as the "feeble-minded" and the "insane" as a threat to the prosperity, vigour and virility of British society.
> 
> 
> Churchill and Eugenics
Click to expand...


You are squirming but there is no escape.


----------



## Penelope

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic. As you must know this thread is about Holocaust deniers but your lame attempt to excuse or mitigate the barbarity of your Nazi forebears is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm merely responding to a claim made about Hitler which has nothing to do with the holocaust, to show that its recently happening in Israel, never said it was a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler had nothing to do with the Holocaust?
Click to expand...


which holocaust, there were many , it was a world war II, also you misread me, what was wrote by another poster about Hitler had nothing to do with the holocaust which is 6 mil died in gas chambers.


----------



## Penelope

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic. As you must know this thread is about Holocaust deniers but your lame attempt to excuse or mitigate the barbarity of your Nazi forebears is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not off topic is someone brings it up, Heres Churchill, maybe Hitler got the idea from him.
> 
> Churchill and Eugenics
> 
> 
> "The improvement of the British breed is my aim in life," Winston Churchill wrote to his cousin Ivor Guest on 19 January 1899, shortly after his twenty-fifth birthday. Churchill's view was reinforced by his experiences as a young British officer serving, and fighting, in Arab and Muslim lands, and in South Africa. Like most of his contemporaries, family and friends, he regarded races as different, racial characteristics as signs of the maturity of a society, and racial purity as endangered not only by other races but by mental weaknesses within a race. As a young politician in Britain entering Parliament in 1901, Churchill saw what were then known as the "feeble-minded" and the "insane" as a threat to the prosperity, vigour and virility of British society.
> 
> 
> Churchill and Eugenics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are squirming but there is no escape.
Click to expand...


Not at all. Just stating some more facts that show this was not only Hitlers view, even the US had eugenics.  Digging is good, keep it up ,you may not like what you find.


----------



## Coyote

Penelope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Human Experiments
> 
> How do you excuse this?  What sort of historic revisionism makes this excusable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unable to use the link ,not sure why. Yes I've read about some medical studies done, or experiments and I also read about Israel ,
> 
> 
> Israeli doctors experimented on children
> 
> A leading Israeli doctor and medical ethicist has called for the prosecution of doctors responsible for thousands of unauthorised and often illegal experiments on small children and geriatric and psychiatric patients in Israeli hospitals.
> An investigation by the government watchdog, the state comptroller, has revealed that researchers in 10 public hospitals administered drugs, carried out unauthorised genetic testing or undertook painful surgery on patients unable to give informed consent or without obtaining health ministry approval.
> At one hospital, staff pierced children's eardrums to apply an experimental medication yet to be approved in any country. At another, patients with senile dementia had their thumbprints applied to consent forms for experimental drugs.
> Israel's health minister, Dan Naveh, said he was "shocked" at what he described as a failure of his department and some of Israel's hospitals.
> Dr Jacques Michel, the former director of Hadassah hos pital who triggered the comptroller's inquiry with a public warning about the abuses in 2001, yesterday called for the prosecution of the doctors
> 
> Israeli doctors experimented on children | World news | The Guardian
Click to expand...



Are you seriously trying to make a comparison here?  I don't think anyone, on either side of the debate would seriously consider these equivalent.

http://www.longwood.k12.ny.us/lhs/science/mos/twins/mengele.html


> Twins undergoing his experiments didn't know what the objectives were. It is known that he had a special pathology lab where he performed autopsies on twins who had died from experiements. It was located next to the cremetorium. Mengele's experiments both physical and psychological; experimental surgeries performed *without anesthesia*, transfusions of blood from one twin to another, *isolation endurance, reaction to various stimuli, injections with lethal germs, sex change operations, the removal of organs and limbs, incestuous impregnations.* One twin recalls the death of his brother:
> 
> _Dr. Mengele had always been more interested in Tibi. I am not sure why--perhaps because he was the older twin. Mengele made several operations on Tibi. One surgery on his spine left my brother paralyzed. He could not walk anymore. Then they took out his sexual organs. After the fourth operation, I did not see Tibi anymore. I cannot tell you how I felt. It is impossible to put into words how I felt. They had taken away my father, my mother, my two older brothers--and now, my twin.​_
> Mengele injected chemicals into the eyes of children in an attempt to change their eye color. "One day we were given eye drops, " say Hedvah and Leah Stern, "Afterwards we could not see for several days. We were very frightened of the experiements. They took a lot of blood ... We fainted several times." Unfortunately a strict veil of secrecy over the experiments enabled Mengele to do his work more effectively, and "twins who were subjected to the most grusome procedures took his secrets to their graves."




Or this: Referenced Material - Isurvived.org

Not only that but it looks like Israel has a system in place to investigate, prosecute and hold accountable those that violate the law...that certainly can't be said about the Nazi's.


----------



## MHunterB

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was unable to use the link ,not sure why. Yes I've read about some medical studies done, or experiments and I also read about Israel ,
> Israeli doctors experimented on children...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic. As you must know this thread is about Holocaust deniers but your lame attempt to excuse or mitigate the barbarity of your Nazi forebears is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm merely responding to a claim made about Hitler which has nothing to do with the holocaust, to show that its recently happening in Israel, never said it was a good thing.
Click to expand...


Penelope:  outrages and atrocities do not just "happen", as you put it.  They are perpetrated by individuals and groups.

In the case of Nazis conducting 'medical experiments', the individuals and groups who perpetrated the evil were acting in their official capacities as representatives authorized by the government.

In the case of the Israelis per the Guardian article: they were acting with OUT any such 'authorization'. 

And indeed, one could have cited the US conducting forced sterilization and the infamous 'Tuskeegee study'.....  Forced sterilization is irreversible and final (as done at that time, yes):  quite a big and permanent effect as compare to any clinical trials (where people can still suffer irreversible damage - BUT that is not likely or a drug wouldn't get to that point.  It appears that some of these 'trials' were for 'off specs' use of meds already existing and in use.....)

Now, if one examines the CONTENT of the three different nations cited so far - it appears that the Israeli "experimentation" involved actual drugs and procedures which *might* even be useful.  So this APPEARS to be on the order of 'unauthorized clinical trials' - NOT ethical.

In the American situations, there is clear violation of human rights by the medical personnel - as well as a major perversion of ethics (AND I believe LAW as well!) in not treating the 'control' group in the syphilis study (which itself was redundant).

It is true that the German 'experiments' - SOME of them - were 'practical':  seeing how many times a leg bone could be broken before it just wouldn't heal, finding out just how long a person could survive immersion in 35 degree water, recording how many times a man's body would impel him to have sex with the girl who was ordered to 'warm him up' from such immersion.......

But was forcing human beings into those situations a violation of human rights?  I think so.

Was it unethical?  I think so.

Was it a war crime to perform such actions upon civilians?  I think so.

Did it meet the criteria for 'war crimes'?  For 'crimes against humanity?  I think so.

And was all of that sanctioned and overseen by the official government of Germany at the time?

YES:  it was 'official policy' directed against Jews, Roma, Sinta, Poles, Greeks and any other 'non-Aryans' the Nazis crossed any number of international borders in their tanks to capture.

Now perhaps you can understand the differences and similarities in a bit more depth.


----------



## Coyote

Nutz said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys keep on saying the Nazi's.  Is this some PC nonsense? THEY WERE AND ARE GERMANS.  They are one in the same.  WTF??????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Democrats and Americans one and the same?
> Are Republicans and Americans one and the same?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> I need a sammich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they are.  Are you saying German aggression and attempted genocide was not a concerted effort among the German people?    If it weren't a concerted effort, why was Germany so successful with their warring bloodlust?
Click to expand...


I'm saying it was much more complicated than you put it.  Germany was in serious economic crisis as a result of WW1 punishments levied on it.  That made it easy for someone like Hitler, with his nationalism and populist platform to be voted into power.  People "supported" the agenda for a number of reasons - some hated/blamed Jews for their problems, some believed in eugenics, some because it was dangerous to not be a member of the Nazi party, some had no idea that genocide was occurring or looked the other way - a concerted effort, yes - but not exactly united.  Once a movement becomes powerful enough and has control of the media, economy and military, popular support isn't always necessary.  We see that all the time.


----------



## Coyote

Sunni Man said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to have a legitimate debate on the Holocaust, you need to seperate out Conspiracy Theory type revisions that aren't supported by documented facts.
> 
> All history is open to debate, but it should be based on facts.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that even the slightest deviation from the "official" holocaust narrative is meet with screams of "your anti-semitic" and "your a nazi".    .....
Click to expand...


I agree, and that's where I have issues as well.  Once you start the name calling - something shuts off the intelligence centers of the brain


----------



## Coyote

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not off topic is someone brings it up, Heres Churchill, maybe Hitler got the idea from him.
> 
> Churchill and Eugenics
> 
> 
> "The improvement of the British breed is my aim in life," Winston Churchill wrote to his cousin Ivor Guest on 19 January 1899, shortly after his twenty-fifth birthday. Churchill's view was reinforced by his experiences as a young British officer serving, and fighting, in Arab and Muslim lands, and in South Africa. Like most of his contemporaries, family and friends, he regarded races as different, racial characteristics as signs of the maturity of a society, and racial purity as endangered not only by other races but by mental weaknesses within a race. As a young politician in Britain entering Parliament in 1901, Churchill saw what were then known as the "feeble-minded" and the "insane" as a threat to the prosperity, vigour and virility of British society.
> 
> 
> Churchill and Eugenics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are squirming but there is no escape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. *Just stating some more facts that show this was not only Hitlers view, even the US had eugenics.*  Digging is good, keep it up ,you may not like what you find.
Click to expand...



True - eugenics was a popular movement at the time though I think Hitler was the only one who tried to carry it out through a campaign of genocide.


----------



## dilloduck

Coyote said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are squirming but there is no escape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. *Just stating some more facts that show this was not only Hitlers view, even the US had eugenics.*  Digging is good, keep it up ,you may not like what you find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True - eugenics was a popular movement at the time though I think Hitler was the only one who tried to carry it out through a campaign of genocide.
Click to expand...


What the Nazi's practiced wasn't technically eugenics.



> The Aktion T4 programme used the term 'euthanasia' as bureaucratic cover and in the minimal public relations efforts (see poster above) to invest what was essentially an outgrowth of eugenics with greater medical legitimacy.[14] It is clear that little, if any of the killing, however, was done to alleviate pain or suffering on the part of the victims. Rather the bulk of the evidence, including faked death certificates, deception to the victims and to the victims families and widespread use of cremation indicates the killing was done solely according to the socio-political aims and beliefs of the victimizers.



Action T4 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Penelope

MHunterB said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic. As you must know this thread is about Holocaust deniers but your lame attempt to excuse or mitigate the barbarity of your Nazi forebears is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm merely responding to a claim made about Hitler which has nothing to do with the holocaust, to show that its recently happening in Israel, never said it was a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Penelope:  outrages and atrocities do not just "happen", as you put it.  They are perpetrated by individuals and groups.
> 
> In the case of Nazis conducting 'medical experiments', the individuals and groups who perpetrated the evil were acting in their official capacities as representatives authorized by the government.
> 
> In the case of the Israelis per the Guardian article: they were acting with OUT any such 'authorization'.
> 
> And indeed, one could have cited the US conducting forced sterilization and the infamous 'Tuskeegee study'.....  Forced sterilization is irreversible and final (as done at that time, yes):  quite a big and permanent effect as compare to any clinical trials (where people can still suffer irreversible damage - BUT that is not likely or a drug wouldn't get to that point.  It appears that some of these 'trials' were for 'off specs' use of meds already existing and in use.....)
> 
> Now, if one examines the CONTENT of the three different nations cited so far - it appears that the Israeli "experimentation" involved actual drugs and procedures which *might* even be useful.  So this APPEARS to be on the order of 'unauthorized clinical trials' - NOT ethical.
> 
> In the American situations, there is clear violation of human rights by the medical personnel - as well as a major perversion of ethics (AND I believe LAW as well!) in not treating the 'control' group in the syphilis study (which itself was redundant).
> 
> It is true that the German 'experiments' - SOME of them - were 'practical':  seeing how many times a leg bone could be broken before it just wouldn't heal, finding out just how long a person could survive immersion in 35 degree water, recording how many times a man's body would impel him to have sex with the girl who was ordered to 'warm him up' from such immersion.......
> 
> But was forcing human beings into those situations a violation of human rights?  I think so.
> 
> Was it unethical?  I think so.
> 
> Was it a war crime to perform such actions upon civilians?  I think so.
> 
> Did it meet the criteria for 'war crimes'?  For 'crimes against humanity?  I think so.
> 
> And was all of that sanctioned and overseen by the official government of Germany at the time?
> 
> YES:  it was 'official policy' directed against Jews, Roma, Sinta, Poles, Greeks and any other 'non-Aryans' the Nazis crossed any number of international borders in their tanks to capture.
> 
> Now perhaps you can understand the differences and similarities in a bit more depth.
Click to expand...


Yes its horrible of course, we all know that now. But it didn't begin with Hitler, The US and Churchill before him, and the OT was into purity of race.  Its unfair to say Hitler made this up and was the first to do it, as the US or Britain was, heck all the battles of old did the same. 

Don't forget this book Germany Must Perish in 1941, that talks about sterilizing all the German people. I wondered where he got it from and it had started in the US , then Hitler did it, then Hitler was blamed for it, and the US quit doing it so it goes.


----------



## Penelope

dilloduck said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. *Just stating some more facts that show this was not only Hitlers view, even the US had eugenics.*  Digging is good, keep it up ,you may not like what you find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True - eugenics was a popular movement at the time though I think Hitler was the only one who tried to carry it out through a campaign of genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the Nazi's practiced wasn't technically eugenics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Aktion T4 programme used the term 'euthanasia' as bureaucratic cover and in the minimal public relations efforts (see poster above) to invest what was essentially an outgrowth of eugenics with greater medical legitimacy.[14] It is clear that little, if any of the killing, however, was done to alleviate pain or suffering on the part of the victims. Rather the bulk of the evidence, including faked death certificates, deception to the victims and to the victims families and widespread use of cremation indicates the killing was done solely according to the socio-political aims and beliefs of the victimizers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Action T4 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


from the same article:

The T4 programme is thought to have developed from the Nazi Party's policy of "racial hygiene", the belief that the German people needed to be "cleansed" of "racially unsound" elements, which included people with disabilities. Historians[weasel words] consider the euthanasia programme as related to the evolution in policy that ordered the extermination of the Jews of Europe.[citation needed]

This is utter hogwash, no citation nothing, Most of the footnotes on this whole article can't be verified. I am seeing this all the time it seems.

If anything the Hebrews of the OT started it , not Hitler. I find it horrible what has been done to the German people with all of this hyperbole propaganda. 

Not saying there was no euthanasia but to the add to it with unfounded statements is just spreading lies and hatred.


----------



## Nutz

Coyote said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Democrats and Americans one and the same?
> Are Republicans and Americans one and the same?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> I need a sammich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are.  Are you saying German aggression and attempted genocide was not a concerted effort among the German people?    If it weren't a concerted effort, why was Germany so successful with their warring bloodlust?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying it was much more complicated than you put it.  Germany was in serious economic crisis as a result of WW1 punishments levied on it.  That made it easy for someone like Hitler, with his nationalism and populist platform to be voted into power.  People "supported" the agenda for a number of reasons - some hated/blamed Jews for their problems, some believed in eugenics, some because it was dangerous to not be a member of the Nazi party, some had no idea that genocide was occurring or looked the other way - a concerted effort, yes - but not exactly united.  Once a movement becomes powerful enough and has control of the media, economy and military, popular support isn't always necessary.  We see that all the time.
Click to expand...


We see gas chambers all of the time?  We see world wars all of the time?  

It doesn't matter how you cut it. It doesn't matter how you rationalize or justify it.  The German people are responsible for the greatest atrocities throughout human history.  Period.  It isn't complicated...the Nazi's weren't some magical race of people that can be separated from Germany as a whole.  They WERE Germany.  

And you have to remember, Germany's history of bloodlust and violence go well before the great wars.  

Denying German aggression, hate and bloodlust is equally as bad as denying the holocaust.   If you combine the holocaust denier with people who won't recognize Germany for what it is, you are creating a recipe for history to repeat itself.


----------



## dilloduck

Nutz said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are.  Are you saying German aggression and attempted genocide was not a concerted effort among the German people?    If it weren't a concerted effort, why was Germany so successful with their warring bloodlust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying it was much more complicated than you put it.  Germany was in serious economic crisis as a result of WW1 punishments levied on it.  That made it easy for someone like Hitler, with his nationalism and populist platform to be voted into power.  People "supported" the agenda for a number of reasons - some hated/blamed Jews for their problems, some believed in eugenics, some because it was dangerous to not be a member of the Nazi party, some had no idea that genocide was occurring or looked the other way - a concerted effort, yes - but not exactly united.  Once a movement becomes powerful enough and has control of the media, economy and military, popular support isn't always necessary.  We see that all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see gas chambers all of the time?  We see world wars all of the time?
> 
> It doesn't matter how you cut it. It doesn't matter how you rationalize or justify it.  The German people are responsible for the greatest atrocities throughout human history.  Period.  It isn't complicated...the Nazi's weren't some magical race of people that can be separated from Germany as a whole.  They WERE Germany.
> 
> And you have to remember, Germany's history of bloodlust and violence go well before the great wars.
> 
> Denying German aggression, hate and bloodlust is equally as bad as denying the holocaust.   If you combine the holocaust denier with people who won't recognize Germany for what it is, you are creating a recipe for history to repeat itself.
Click to expand...


Stalin killed more. Mao didn't do so badly himself.


----------



## Nutz

dilloduck said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying it was much more complicated than you put it.  Germany was in serious economic crisis as a result of WW1 punishments levied on it.  That made it easy for someone like Hitler, with his nationalism and populist platform to be voted into power.  People "supported" the agenda for a number of reasons - some hated/blamed Jews for their problems, some believed in eugenics, some because it was dangerous to not be a member of the Nazi party, some had no idea that genocide was occurring or looked the other way - a concerted effort, yes - but not exactly united.  Once a movement becomes powerful enough and has control of the media, economy and military, popular support isn't always necessary.  We see that all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see gas chambers all of the time?  We see world wars all of the time?
> 
> It doesn't matter how you cut it. It doesn't matter how you rationalize or justify it.  The German people are responsible for the greatest atrocities throughout human history.  Period.  It isn't complicated...the Nazi's weren't some magical race of people that can be separated from Germany as a whole.  They WERE Germany.
> 
> And you have to remember, Germany's history of bloodlust and violence go well before the great wars.
> 
> Denying German aggression, hate and bloodlust is equally as bad as denying the holocaust.   If you combine the holocaust denier with people who won't recognize Germany for what it is, you are creating a recipe for history to repeat itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin killed more. Mao didn't do so badly himself.
Click to expand...


Not if you include the deaths from the two wars caused by German aggression, hate and bloodlust.

And, you need to look at the history of Germany as a whole.  They are the most dangerous people known to the human race.


----------



## dilloduck

Nutz said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> We see gas chambers all of the time?  We see world wars all of the time?
> 
> It doesn't matter how you cut it. It doesn't matter how you rationalize or justify it.  The German people are responsible for the greatest atrocities throughout human history.  Period.  It isn't complicated...the Nazi's weren't some magical race of people that can be separated from Germany as a whole.  They WERE Germany.
> 
> And you have to remember, Germany's history of bloodlust and violence go well before the great wars.
> 
> Denying German aggression, hate and bloodlust is equally as bad as denying the holocaust.   If you combine the holocaust denier with people who won't recognize Germany for what it is, you are creating a recipe for history to repeat itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin killed more. Mao didn't do so badly himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you include the deaths from the two wars caused by German aggression, hate and bloodlust.
> 
> And, you need to look at the history of Germany as a whole.  They are the most dangerous people known to the human race.
Click to expand...


Well then take the history of Russia or China as a whole. Who has been involved in the most wars since WWII ?


----------



## Penelope

Nutz said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> We see gas chambers all of the time?  We see world wars all of the time?
> 
> It doesn't matter how you cut it. It doesn't matter how you rationalize or justify it.  The German people are responsible for the greatest atrocities throughout human history.  Period.  It isn't complicated...the Nazi's weren't some magical race of people that can be separated from Germany as a whole.  They WERE Germany.
> 
> And you have to remember, Germany's history of bloodlust and violence go well before the great wars.
> 
> Denying German aggression, hate and bloodlust is equally as bad as denying the holocaust.   If you combine the holocaust denier with people who won't recognize Germany for what it is, you are creating a recipe for history to repeat itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin killed more. Mao didn't do so badly himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you include the deaths from the two wars caused by German aggression, hate and bloodlust.
> 
> And, you need to look at the history of Germany as a whole.  They are the most dangerous people known to the human race.
Click to expand...


You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## Penelope

Coyote said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are squirming but there is no escape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. *Just stating some more facts that show this was not only Hitlers view, even the US had eugenics.*  Digging is good, keep it up ,you may not like what you find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True - eugenics was a popular movement at the time though I think Hitler was the only one who tried to carry it out through a campaign of genocide.
Click to expand...


Well the way I take it it was eugenics and euthanasia when everyone else did it but genocide when the German doctors did it.


----------



## bendog

Sunni Man said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Holocaust is one of the best documented atrocities in human history.  When people deny it...it's usually fairly easy to attack them with facts.
> 
> As far as the morality of it?  It's an individual choice - where do you draw the line?  There are all kinds of atrocities that are covered over - Holocaust, Armenian genocide, Bosnian genocide - etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After WWII, Gen. Eisenhower, Churchiil, and Charles de Gaulle, all wrote multi-volumed books about their experiences in the war.
> 
> And yet there was not a single mention of the so called Holocaust or gas chambers in their exhaustive memoirs.   ..
Click to expand...


A quote from Eisenhower's "Crusade in Europe"




The same day[19] I saw my first horror camp. It was near the town of Gotha. I have never been able to describe my emotional reactions when I first came face to face with indisputable evidence of Nazi brutality and ruthless disregard of every shred of decency. Up to that time I had known about it only generally or through secondary sources. I am certain however, that I have never at any time experienced an equal sense of shock.


I visited every nook and cranny of the camp because I felt it my duty to be in a position from then on to testify at first hand about these things in case there ever grew up at home the belief or assumption that "the stories of Nazi brutality were just propaganda". Some members of the visiting party were unable to go through with the ordeal. I not only did so but as soon as I returned to Patton's headquarters that evening I sent communications to both Washington and London, urging the two governments to send instantly to Germany a random group of newspaper editors and representative groups from the national legislatures. I felt that the evidence should be immediately placed before the American and the British publics in a fashion that would leave no room for cynical doubt.[20]

I think he foresaw people like you.


----------



## Nutz

Penelope said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin killed more. Mao didn't do so badly himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you include the deaths from the two wars caused by German aggression, hate and bloodlust.
> 
> And, you need to look at the history of Germany as a whole.  They are the most dangerous people known to the human race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have got to be kidding me.
Click to expand...

You deny Germany started 2 world wars?


----------



## Nutz

dilloduck said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin killed more. Mao didn't do so badly himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you include the deaths from the two wars caused by German aggression, hate and bloodlust.
> 
> And, you need to look at the history of Germany as a whole.  They are the most dangerous people known to the human race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then take the history of Russia or China as a whole. Who has been involved in the most wars since WWII ?
Click to expand...


There hasn't been a world war since WWII!  You will never get the numbers to come close to the number of deaths caused by German hate and bloodlust. It is history, I don't know why you deny it or rationalize it by pointing your fingers at dictators.  Why is it so hard to admit that Germany is responsible for the greatest atrocities in the 20th century?  It is simple fact.


----------



## bendog

"started" is perhaps an oversimplification.  The two most influential popular scholars of the last century to write on this issue saw it more as continuation of world events, in which all of the world powers took actions, and none of the powers had the information necessary to understand why the other powers were taking the actions they were taking.

That is an oversimplification itself, but in nutshell, it's why there's the UN.  For example, the vast majority of Russians believe "atrocities" were taking place in the Ukraine against Russian speaking people.  The vast majority of Israelis think the Pales "deserve" the 1800 of so dead.  The UN is a place for debate.  Russia and Israel's ability to control the content of what its citizens hear from outside their borders differ.


----------



## Sunni Man

bendog said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Holocaust is one of the best documented atrocities in human history.  When people deny it...it's usually fairly easy to attack them with facts.
> 
> As far as the morality of it?  It's an individual choice - where do you draw the line?  There are all kinds of atrocities that are covered over - Holocaust, Armenian genocide, Bosnian genocide - etc.
> 
> 
> 
> After WWII, Gen. Eisenhower, Churchiil, and Charles de Gaulle, all wrote multi-volumed books about their experiences in the war.
> 
> And yet there was not a single mention of the so called Holocaust or gas chambers in their exhaustive memoirs.   ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A quote from Eisenhower's "Crusade in Europe"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same day[19] I saw my first horror camp. It was near the town of Gotha. I have never been able to describe my emotional reactions when I first came face to face with indisputable evidence of Nazi brutality and ruthless disregard of every shred of decency. Up to that time I had known about it only generally or through secondary sources. I am certain however, that I have never at any time experienced an equal sense of shock.
> 
> 
> I visited every nook and cranny of the camp because I felt it my duty to be in a position from then on to testify at first hand about these things in case there ever grew up at home the belief or assumption that "the stories of Nazi brutality were just propaganda". Some members of the visiting party were unable to go through with the ordeal. I not only did so but as soon as I returned to Patton's headquarters that evening I sent communications to both Washington and London, urging the two governments to send instantly to Germany a random group of newspaper editors and representative groups from the national legislatures. I felt that the evidence should be immediately placed before the American and the British publics in a fashion that would leave no room for cynical doubt.[20]
> 
> I think he foresaw people like you.
Click to expand...

If you will read what you just posted.

Gen. Eisenhower didn't say a single word about "gas chambers" or anything about a so call "holocaust". 


Yes, there were terrible work camps and many prisoners died of disease, starvation, and over work.

But no, there wasn't a systematic killing of prisoners on an industrial scale.     ....


----------



## bendog

Of course the gas chambers never existed because he didn't explicitly say they were there in his book.

Give it rest, denier.


----------



## irosie91

Peach said:


> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Peach----long ago I came to understand that no matter how untenable is a   "delusion"----
> attempts to use logic to  "talk it out of the patient" ----is utterly futile.     If a  "psychotic"---
> with a psychosis from any cause-----whether schizophrenia----or syphilis of the brain
> "sees"   things  or  'hears" voices-----there is no sense in demonstrating "logically"  that
> that which he sees or hears is----simply not there.   Penicillan works----but not logic..
> 
> Religious belief is another issue not approachable with logic and "holocaust denial"---is very
> much like religious belief and syphilis of the brain


----------



## Penelope

Nutz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you include the deaths from the two wars caused by German aggression, hate and bloodlust.
> 
> And, you need to look at the history of Germany as a whole.  They are the most dangerous people known to the human race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have got to be kidding me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deny Germany started 2 world wars?
Click to expand...


Here ever hear of this guy or Leon Trotsky?

Yagoda is widely known to be a brutal and ruthless killer in what is called the Holodomor in the Ukraine. It should also be noted that Yagoda was responsible for the deaths of an estimated 7 to 10 million Ukrainians of all faiths, including at least one hundred thousand Jews.[4]
Genrikh Yagoda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Two sweet jewish men, and read about the Holodomor.


----------



## Nutz

Penelope said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have got to be kidding me.
> 
> 
> 
> You deny Germany started 2 world wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ever hear of this guy or Leon Trotsky?
> 
> Yagoda is widely known to be a brutal and ruthless killer in what is called the Holodomor in the Ukraine. It should also be noted that Yagoda was responsible for the deaths of an estimated 7 to 10 million Ukrainians of all faiths, including at least one hundred thousand Jews.[4]
> Genrikh Yagoda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Two sweet jewish men, and read about the Holodomor.
Click to expand...


And it still comes nowhere close to the 10s of millions of dead that the Germans are responsible for.


----------



## dilloduck

Nutz said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you include the deaths from the two wars caused by German aggression, hate and bloodlust.
> 
> And, you need to look at the history of Germany as a whole.  They are the most dangerous people known to the human race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then take the history of Russia or China as a whole. Who has been involved in the most wars since WWII ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There hasn't been a world war since WWII!  You will never get the numbers to come close to the number of deaths caused by German hate and bloodlust. It is history, I don't know why you deny it or rationalize it by pointing your fingers at dictators.  Why is it so hard to admit that Germany is responsible for the greatest atrocities in the 20th century?  It is simple fact.
Click to expand...


Germans haven't initiated a war in 70 some years. If they are such a warlike people WTF is going on ? Wars have been raging everywhere with Germans only peripherally  involved if involved at all. How about Africa or the mid east? How peaceful have those people been ?


----------



## Penelope

Nutz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You deny Germany started 2 world wars?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ever hear of this guy or Leon Trotsky?
> 
> Yagoda is widely known to be a brutal and ruthless killer in what is called the Holodomor in the Ukraine. It should also be noted that Yagoda was responsible for the deaths of an estimated 7 to 10 million Ukrainians of all faiths, including at least one hundred thousand Jews.[4]
> Genrikh Yagoda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Two sweet jewish men, and read about the Holodomor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it still comes nowhere close to the 10s of millions of dead that the Germans are responsible for.
Click to expand...


Over 65 mil people died in WWII so this war is not all about the jews and hitler. You did not read the article or you would of seen that the planned starvation of millions was worst.


----------



## Nutz

dilloduck said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then take the history of Russia or China as a whole. Who has been involved in the most wars since WWII ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There hasn't been a world war since WWII!  You will never get the numbers to come close to the number of deaths caused by German hate and bloodlust. It is history, I don't know why you deny it or rationalize it by pointing your fingers at dictators.  Why is it so hard to admit that Germany is responsible for the greatest atrocities in the 20th century?  It is simple fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans haven't initiated a war in 70 some years. If they are such a warlike people WTF is going on ? Wars have been raging everywhere with Germans only peripherally  involved if involved at all. How about Africa or the mid east? How peaceful have those people been ?
Click to expand...


Those nations haven't started 2 world wars where 10's of millions of people died.  Those nations aren't responsible for the attempted genocide of TWO peoples in the 20th century.  

Yeah, it's been a little while since Germany has been able to quell her thirst for blood...but that is because the world raped her and stripped her of everything after defeating them in the last war.  Regretfully, the world has removed its boot from Germany's neck.  We can see a significant rise in anti-semitism, hate, and bloodlust.  You should pay attention, Germany remains a threat...


----------



## Penelope

Here is a little book wrote by the Jewish Commission in 1916 , this was long before WWII or hitler 

http://libcudl.colorado.edu/wwi/pdf/i71780816.pdf


----------



## Nutz

Penelope said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ever hear of this guy or Leon Trotsky?
> 
> Yagoda is widely known to be a brutal and ruthless killer in what is called the Holodomor in the Ukraine. It should also be noted that Yagoda was responsible for the deaths of an estimated 7 to 10 million Ukrainians of all faiths, including at least one hundred thousand Jews.[4]
> Genrikh Yagoda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Two sweet jewish men, and read about the Holodomor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it still comes nowhere close to the 10s of millions of dead that the Germans are responsible for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over 65 mil people died in WWII so this war is not all about the jews and hitler. You did not read the article or you would of seen that the planned starvation of millions was worst.
Click to expand...


Exactly, Germans killed indiscriminately as they waged war throughout the world to satisfy their bloodlust.  They are responsible for 2 world wars AND the attempted genocide of 2 peoples in the 20th century.  No nation has such a horrid history.  None. 

You can deny German aggression all you want.  You can deny the holocaust.  You cannot not deny the nightmare the Germans have presented this planet throughout the history of mankind.


----------



## MHunterB

Penelope:  "Yes its horrible of course, we all know that now. But it didn't begin with Hitler, The US and Churchill before him, and the OT was into purity of race. Its unfair to say Hitler made this up and was the first to do it, as the US or Britain was, heck all the battles of old did the same. 

Don't forget this book Germany Must Perish in 1941, that talks about sterilizing all the German people. I wondered where he got it from and it had started in the US , then *Hitler did it, then Hitler was blamed for it, and the US quit doing it so it goes. "*


You seem to be unable to understand your own words, Penelope.  "Where it started" does not matter.  That others took Darwin's work and sought to apply it to human beings for the advancement of their political aims, does not either invalidate Darwin's work nor make it (nor him) evil.

As to 'the OT was into purity of race' - that is plain and simple hogwash.  If "race" were oh-so-important, then proselytes would never have been accepted - and yet Ruth the proselyte becomes the great-grandmother of no less than King David, from whose line the Messiah is to come.   

But all of that is irrelevant:  only your words which I've bolded are what matters.  The book you keep ranting about, incidentally, was *privately published* - which means no legit publisher would touch it, which means it had NO mass appeal nor relevance.   The author was nobody in particular:  he had no standing in the Jewish community nor in the larger American community.  There's no indication that any number of copies were ever actually sold, nor that anyone even noticed the book existed.  So trying to claim it was 'influential' in any way is utterly ridiculous.

The fact that tens of millions of people may have had 'ideas' about 'purity of race' in no way excuses anyone's acting on it.  

You stated it yourself:  * Hitler did it, then Hitler was blamed for it*  - I can't think of any reason NOT to blame someone for what they (freely choose to) do.

And the US never approached such actions in the 20th C, not even in forcing Native American children into 'schools' to 'Americanize' them...... (not that others doing worse excuses such behavior).

It makes no difference whether the 'chosen victims' were Jews or Roma or Basques or Ainu or Ouighur or Rohingya or Tlingit or Tsahlagi or anyone else.  "What Hitler did" was ordered the deliberate murder of millions of civilians"  it remains wrong and evil and there is no 'explanation'.


----------



## Sunni Man

.
This is a great video which explains why the so call gas chambers are nothing by a myth.   ...


----------



## irosie91

dilloduck said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove to me you exist. I dare you, we can question anything brought up here, which begs the point. This isn't purely an intellectual exercise. The internet isn't reality, you guys know that, right? Life transcends this ugly digital cesspit. The Holocaust happened in real time. It's been branded and made into a cause now, let alone  been trivialized and questioned. But, excuse me, Nazis did  mechanize a huge death machine to slaughter Jews. I know this because it happened. That's HOW. Any  more questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one----Why do you only mention the Jews ? Millions of others were slaughtered
Click to expand...


You redflag and important  point      duck.     If you read the holocaust denier literature---
you will find that holocaust DENIERS concentrate on jews and their concept that the holocaust 
itself is a hoax perpeturated  ONLY BY JEWS    (and their supporters)     sometimes they call it 
a  "Zionist plot"     Interestingly it is not jews who concentrate on the jewish issue in the 
holocaust so much as the  DENIERS  thereof.     In fact on the issue of  GENOCIDE in human 
history-----it is generally jews who focus on it more than ---other people. <<<<  a general 
comment only-----certainly not universally true.      I believe that if one would sample the entire 
USA  population-----with questions on issues regarding  genocides in the past 100 years ---from the 
Armenian genocide  (1915)   to the genocide in the Ukraine----1940s   to the Nazi   to the Cambodian
----to the    Biafran  1971    east Pakistan  1971----etc etc      and then analyzed the date----chances 
are IN THE USA -----jews are more knowledgeable on the subject than are non jews (in general---not 
universally)

Also----it is generally true that people do focus on THEIR OWN family legacies----Irish people in 
the USA  give more thought to the irish famine which they tend to blame on the British----than 
the genocide of biafrans in  1971.     Greeks have a big issue---sometimes with turks.


----------



## Pennywise

Sunni Man said:


> .
> This is a great video which explains why the so call gas chambers are nothing by a myth.   ...
> 
> Auschwitz: Holohoax , Why The Gas Chambers Are A Myth - YouTube



I'd like someone to debunk this video, because when I watched it for the first time long ago, I was aghast and disgusted. If the contentions made especially on the design of the building are true, it makes absolutely ZERO sense that it was a gas chamber. ZERO sense.

I would honestly prefer this video to be wrong, because there's no way a person can watch it and not be nauseated that the stories we have been told all our lives are lies. The first time I watched it I scratched my head, then got angry. So please, someone show that this is untrue.


----------



## bendog

Yah want ovens.  Fine, have ovens.  From the Eisenhower library

http://www.eisenhower.archives.gov/research/online_documents/holocaust/Report_Dachau.pdf


----------



## Pennywise

bendog said:


> Yah want ovens.  Fine, have ovens.  From the Eisenhower library
> 
> http://www.eisenhower.archives.gov/research/online_documents/holocaust/Report_Dachau.pdf



A crematorium is not a gas chamber.


----------



## Nutz

Penelope said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have got to be kidding me.
> 
> 
> 
> You deny Germany started 2 world wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ever hear of this guy or Leon Trotsky?
> 
> Yagoda is widely known to be a brutal and ruthless killer in what is called the Holodomor in the Ukraine. It should also be noted that Yagoda was responsible for the deaths of an estimated 7 to 10 million Ukrainians of all faiths, including at least one hundred thousand Jews.[4]
> Genrikh Yagoda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Two sweet jewish men, and read about the Holodomor.
Click to expand...


BTW, the Holodomor never happened.  It is a German propaganda ploy to justify their poor history.


----------



## Sunni Man

Pennywise said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> This is a great video which explains why the so call gas chambers are nothing by a myth.   ...
> 
> Auschwitz: Holohoax , Why The Gas Chambers Are A Myth - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like someone to debunk this video, because when I watched it for the first time long ago, I was aghast and disgusted. If the contentions made especially on the design of the building are true, it makes absolutely ZERO sense that it was a gas chamber. ZERO sense.
> 
> I would honestly prefer this video to be wrong, because there's no way a person can watch it and not be nauseated that the stories we have been told all our lives are lies. The first time I watched it I scratched my head, then got angry. So please, someone show that this is untrue.
Click to expand...

The gas chamber myth is indoctrinated into western people from grade school to the grave.

And most American's accept the official story without question.

Kinda sad when you think about it.........


----------



## Penelope

MHunterB said:


> Penelope:  "Yes its horrible of course, we all know that now. But it didn't begin with Hitler, The US and Churchill before him, and the OT was into purity of race. Its unfair to say Hitler made this up and was the first to do it, as the US or Britain was, heck all the battles of old did the same.
> 
> Don't forget this book Germany Must Perish in 1941, that talks about sterilizing all the German people. I wondered where he got it from and it had started in the US , then *Hitler did it, then Hitler was blamed for it, and the US quit doing it so it goes. "*
> 
> 
> You seem to be unable to understand your own words, Penelope.  "Where it started" does not matter.  That others took Darwin's work and sought to apply it to human beings for the advancement of their political aims, does not either invalidate Darwin's work nor make it (nor him) evil.
> 
> As to 'the OT was into purity of race' - that is plain and simple hogwash.  If "race" were oh-so-important, then proselytes would never have been accepted - and yet Ruth the proselyte becomes the great-grandmother of no less than King David, from whose line the Messiah is to come.
> 
> But all of that is irrelevant:  only your words which I've bolded are what matters.  The book you keep ranting about, incidentally, was *privately published* - which means no legit publisher would touch it, which means it had NO mass appeal nor relevance.   The author was nobody in particular:  he had no standing in the Jewish community nor in the larger American community.  There's no indication that any number of copies were ever actually sold, nor that anyone even noticed the book existed.  So trying to claim it was 'influential' in any way is utterly ridiculous.
> 
> The fact that tens of millions of people may have had 'ideas' about 'purity of race' in no way excuses anyone's acting on it.
> 
> You stated it yourself:  * Hitler did it, then Hitler was blamed for it*  - I can't think of any reason NOT to blame someone for what they (freely choose to) do.
> 
> And the US never approached such actions in the 20th C, not even in forcing Native American children into 'schools' to 'Americanize' them...... (not that others doing worse excuses such behavior).
> 
> It makes no difference whether the 'chosen victims' were Jews or Roma or Basques or Ainu or Ouighur or Rohingya or Tlingit or Tsahlagi or anyone else.  "What Hitler did" was ordered the deliberate murder of millions of civilians"  it remains wrong and evil and there is no 'explanation'.



No he did not deliberately murder millions of civilians, that is where we differ, nor do I believe it was premeditated .

I refer you to Gen 27:46 and Deut 7:2 (the chapter) , just to name a few. 

In battle be sure to kill and slaugher all the people and animals. Now and then the men could take  a female for a wife, but they were ordered not to have sex with them till after 30 days to make sure they had a period and if not they must be pg so they should be killed.


----------



## dilloduck

irosie91 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove to me you exist. I dare you, we can question anything brought up here, which begs the point. This isn't purely an intellectual exercise. The internet isn't reality, you guys know that, right? Life transcends this ugly digital cesspit. The Holocaust happened in real time. It's been branded and made into a cause now, let alone  been trivialized and questioned. But, excuse me, Nazis did  mechanize a huge death machine to slaughter Jews. I know this because it happened. That's HOW. Any  more questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one----Why do you only mention the Jews ? Millions of others were slaughtered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You redflag and important  point      duck.     If you read the holocaust denier literature---
> you will find that holocaust DENIERS concentrate on jews and their concept that the holocaust
> itself is a hoax perpeturated  ONLY BY JEWS    (and their supporters)     sometimes they call it
> a  "Zionist plot"     Interestingly it is not jews who concentrate on the jewish issue in the
> holocaust so much as the  DENIERS  thereof.     In fact on the issue of  GENOCIDE in human
> history-----it is generally jews who focus on it more than ---other people. <<<<  a general
> comment only-----certainly not universally true.      I believe that if one would sample the entire
> USA  population-----with questions on issues regarding  genocides in the past 100 years ---from the
> Armenian genocide  (1915)   to the genocide in the Ukraine----1940s   to the Nazi   to the Cambodian
> ----to the    Biafran  1971    east Pakistan  1971----etc etc      and then analyzed the date----chances
> are IN THE USA -----jews are more knowledgeable on the subject than are non jews (in general---not
> universally)
> 
> Also----it is generally true that people do focus on THEIR OWN family legacies----Irish people in
> the USA  give more thought to the irish famine which they tend to blame on the British----than
> the genocide of biafrans in  1971.     Greeks have a big issue---sometimes with turks.
Click to expand...


I'm not speaking in regards to jews defending the holocaust in response to deniers. I'm speaking in regards to when Jews speak of the holocaust in general. I'm sorry but those killed by the Nazi regime is not a legacy that belongs only to the Jews.


----------



## Penelope

Pennywise said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> This is a great video which explains why the so call gas chambers are nothing by a myth.   ...
> 
> Auschwitz: Holohoax , Why The Gas Chambers Are A Myth - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like someone to debunk this video, because when I watched it for the first time long ago, I was aghast and disgusted. If the contentions made especially on the design of the building are true, it makes absolutely ZERO sense that it was a gas chamber. ZERO sense.
> 
> I would honestly prefer this video to be wrong, because there's no way a person can watch it and not be nauseated that the stories we have been told all our lives are lies. The first time I watched it I scratched my head, then got angry. So please, someone show that this is untrue.
Click to expand...


I think its suppose to be an accurate depiction : Photographs of Gatehouse at Birkenau - The Gate of Death

Yes at first when one realizes it, it makes one angry. Taken for a ride.


----------



## Penelope

Nutz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You deny Germany started 2 world wars?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ever hear of this guy or Leon Trotsky?
> 
> Yagoda is widely known to be a brutal and ruthless killer in what is called the Holodomor in the Ukraine. It should also be noted that Yagoda was responsible for the deaths of an estimated 7 to 10 million Ukrainians of all faiths, including at least one hundred thousand Jews.[4]
> Genrikh Yagoda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Two sweet jewish men, and read about the Holodomor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, the Holodomor never happened.  It is a German propaganda ploy to justify their poor history.
Click to expand...

  Right. Good try.


----------



## Nutz

Penelope said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ever hear of this guy or Leon Trotsky?
> 
> Yagoda is widely known to be a brutal and ruthless killer in what is called the Holodomor in the Ukraine. It should also be noted that Yagoda was responsible for the deaths of an estimated 7 to 10 million Ukrainians of all faiths, including at least one hundred thousand Jews.[4]
> Genrikh Yagoda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Two sweet jewish men, and read about the Holodomor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the Holodomor never happened.  It is a German propaganda ploy to justify their poor history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. Good try.
Click to expand...


No, no.  I saw a video.  It changed my life forever.  To find out it was all just German propaganda! All I can think to myself, how can their be such a worldwide, universal conspiracy to deceive the people and make them think the Holodomor really happened.  Disgusting. 

  Like I said, a perfect mix of deniers - those who deny the holocaust and those who deny German aggression, hate and bloodlust - Germany will threaten humanity again.


----------



## Pennywise

Another question that occurred to me quickly upon seeing more to "the holocaust" than I was taught, why didn't Hitler simply gather all the Jews and obliterate them with munitions when it was clear all was lost? Certainly orders could have been given to execute the many inmates that still lived. Why leave any? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Mr. H.

Mr. H. said:


> Denying the Holocaust is like saying Nagasaki and Hiroshima weren't nuked.



Nobody listens to me around here.


----------



## bendog

Nutz said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There hasn't been a world war since WWII!  You will never get the numbers to come close to the number of deaths caused by German hate and bloodlust. It is history, I don't know why you deny it or rationalize it by pointing your fingers at dictators.  Why is it so hard to admit that Germany is responsible for the greatest atrocities in the 20th century?  It is simple fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germans haven't initiated a war in 70 some years. If they are such a warlike people WTF is going on ? Wars have been raging everywhere with Germans only peripherally  involved if involved at all. How about Africa or the mid east? How peaceful have those people been ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those nations haven't started 2 world wars where 10's of millions of people died.  Those nations aren't responsible for the attempted genocide of TWO peoples in the 20th century.
> 
> Yeah, it's been a little while since Germany has been able to quell her thirst for blood...but that is because the world raped her and stripped her of everything after defeating them in the last war.  Regretfully, the world has removed its boot from Germany's neck.  We can see a significant rise in anti-semitism, hate, and bloodlust.  You should pay attention, Germany remains a threat...
Click to expand...


Do you realize that Germany did not "start" WWI?  While an oversimplification, it went something like this.  Austria-Hungary had a bit of a dispute with the Serbs.  Austria-Hungary put terms to the Serbs which were designed to force the Serbs to choose war or abdicate their will to Austria-Hungary.  Russia, which seems to have penchant for disagreeable types like Serbs, took the Serbs' side.  Things went to hell shortly thereafter. (-:


----------



## Penelope

Nutz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the Holodomor never happened.  It is a German propaganda ploy to justify their poor history.
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Good try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, no.  I saw a video.  It changed my life forever.  To find out it was all just German propaganda! All I can think to myself, how can their be such a worldwide, universal conspiracy to deceive the people and make them think the Holodomor really happened.  Disgusting.
> 
> Like I said, a perfect mix of deniers - those who deny the holocaust and those who deny German aggression, hate and bloodlust - Germany will threaten humanity again.
Click to expand...


Germany is a great country and Germans are good people , same as the rest of us, I do think the time has come they are putting an end to the blackmail blackmail.


----------



## Pennywise

Mr. H. said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denying the Holocaust is like saying Nagasaki and Hiroshima weren't nuked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody listens to me around here.
Click to expand...




No one is denying that a lot of what it is the historical record is untrue, therefore there is no "holocaust denial" per say.


----------



## Nutz

bendog said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans haven't initiated a war in 70 some years. If they are such a warlike people WTF is going on ? Wars have been raging everywhere with Germans only peripherally  involved if involved at all. How about Africa or the mid east? How peaceful have those people been ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those nations haven't started 2 world wars where 10's of millions of people died.  Those nations aren't responsible for the attempted genocide of TWO peoples in the 20th century.
> 
> Yeah, it's been a little while since Germany has been able to quell her thirst for blood...but that is because the world raped her and stripped her of everything after defeating them in the last war.  Regretfully, the world has removed its boot from Germany's neck.  We can see a significant rise in anti-semitism, hate, and bloodlust.  You should pay attention, Germany remains a threat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you realize that Germany did not "start" WWI?
Click to expand...


  Denying the horrors caused by Germany throughout history is more dangerous than denying the holocaust.


----------



## Pennywise

Nutz said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those nations haven't started 2 world wars where 10's of millions of people died.  Those nations aren't responsible for the attempted genocide of TWO peoples in the 20th century.
> 
> Yeah, it's been a little while since Germany has been able to quell her thirst for blood...but that is because the world raped her and stripped her of everything after defeating them in the last war.  Regretfully, the world has removed its boot from Germany's neck.  We can see a significant rise in anti-semitism, hate, and bloodlust.  You should pay attention, Germany remains a threat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that Germany did not "start" WWI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Denying the horrors caused by Germany throughout history is more dangerous than denying the holocaust.
Click to expand...


Young black males are far more of a threat to Americans than Germany is.


----------



## Nutz

Penelope said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Good try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no.  I saw a video.  It changed my life forever.  To find out it was all just German propaganda! All I can think to myself, how can their be such a worldwide, universal conspiracy to deceive the people and make them think the Holodomor really happened.  Disgusting.
> 
> Like I said, a perfect mix of deniers - those who deny the holocaust and those who deny German aggression, hate and bloodlust - Germany will threaten humanity again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany is a great country and Germans are good people , same as the rest of us, I do think the time has come they are putting an end to the blackmail blackmail.
Click to expand...


Germany is not a great country.  The rest of your post makes no sense.


----------



## Nutz

Pennywise said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that Germany did not "start" WWI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denying the horrors caused by Germany throughout history is more dangerous than denying the holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Young black males are far more of a threat to Americans than Germany is.
Click to expand...


  PW, I am impressed.  Somehow how you were able to infuse your racism with your anti-semitism.  

  I've got apples, you got oranges.  I can't make a pie with both...choose a topic and stick with it - we are talking about Germans, not blacks.  But the Germans killed their fair share of blacks too.


----------



## Penelope

Nutz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, no.  I saw a video.  It changed my life forever.  To find out it was all just German propaganda! All I can think to myself, how can their be such a worldwide, universal conspiracy to deceive the people and make them think the Holodomor really happened.  Disgusting.
> 
> Like I said, a perfect mix of deniers - those who deny the holocaust and those who deny German aggression, hate and bloodlust - Germany will threaten humanity again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany is a great country and Germans are good people , same as the rest of us, I do think the time has come they are putting an end to the blackmail blackmail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany is not a great country.  The rest of your post makes no sense.
Click to expand...


Yes they are, and they have been put through hell from this  holocaust hoax, time for it to end. The lies perpetrated by a race of people to get money and sympathy at the expense of other people is the crime of the century.


----------



## Pennywise

Nutz said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denying the horrors caused by Germany throughout history is more dangerous than denying the holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Young black males are far more of a threat to Americans than Germany is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PW, I am impressed.  Somehow how you were able to infuse your racism with your anti-semitism.
> 
> I've got apples, you got oranges.  I can't make a pie with both...choose a topic and stick with it - we are talking about Germans, not blacks.  But the Germans killed their fair share of blacks too.
Click to expand...


You have a very strange obsession with Germany. I know German people and they are no different than anyone else.

Your chances of getting shanked and raped by a black male today is about 100,000,000 times more likely than you getting gassed by a Nazi.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have got to be kidding me.
> 
> 
> 
> You deny Germany started 2 world wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ever hear of this guy or Leon Trotsky?
> 
> Yagoda is widely known to be a brutal and ruthless killer in what is called the Holodomor in the Ukraine. It should also be noted that Yagoda was responsible for the deaths of an estimated 7 to 10 million Ukrainians of all faiths, including at least one hundred thousand Jews.[4]
> Genrikh Yagoda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Two sweet jewish men, and read about the Holodomor.
Click to expand...



   OH    again with that     "HOLODOMOR HOAX" ------and some  bolshoivik followers of 
                             the eastern orthodox priest   josef stalin   ----yagoda who had a 
                             jewish uncle.

  for those who want to know------stalin created a famine in UKRAINE in order to get the KULAKS--
  under control----the KULAKS  were something like a "middle class"----of small landowners----
  who resisted collectivism --------yagoda was a minor official who had a jewish uncle-----stalin had 
  once been a student in an eastern orthodox divinity school-----but he like yagoda converted to 
  communism.    Adolf Hitler was brought up  Catholic      as were Josef and Madga Goebbels---they 
  were all ardent Nazis.  -----Magda was so ardent that she shoved  cyanide down the throats of 
  hear own five toddlers   (or six---I am not sure)     She left a writing indicating that in view 
  of that which her fellow Nazis had done----her children had no future.    She had been a religious 
  Catholic ---but somehow did not mention it in her final writings----

  Some very interesting medical information did come out of the Nazi murder of jews-----
  Jewish doctors in the concentration camps---managed to scribble, on bits and pieces---
  that which they observed regarding the manners of deaths of their fellow inmates.----
  Some of the best stuff available on death by starvation came from their scribbled 
  observations. --------nothing of value came of the EXPERIMENTS  of   Penelope's fellow 
  Nazis.     Even Mengele really came up with NOTHING


----------



## Nutz

Penelope said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany is a great country and Germans are good people , same as the rest of us, I do think the time has come they are putting an end to the blackmail blackmail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany is not a great country.  The rest of your post makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they are, and they have been put through hell from this  holocaust hoax, time for it to end. The lies perpetrated by a race of people to get money and sympathy at the expense of other people is the crime of the century.
Click to expand...


Ya know, it just ain't the holocaust that defines Germany as a virus against humanity.  They are some pretty nasty people.


----------



## Nutz

Pennywise said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Young black males are far more of a threat to Americans than Germany is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PW, I am impressed.  Somehow how you were able to infuse your racism with your anti-semitism.
> 
> I've got apples, you got oranges.  I can't make a pie with both...choose a topic and stick with it - we are talking about Germans, not blacks.  But the Germans killed their fair share of blacks too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a very strange obsession with Germany. I know German people and they are no different than anyone else.
> 
> Your chances of getting shanked and raped by a black male today is about 100,000,000 times more likely than you getting gassed by a Nazi.
Click to expand...


Unless you look at reality and find out it is indeed more likely you will get shanked by a neo-nazi hate monger of German ancestry (or who praises Hitler and the German way of hate and bloodlust).

I won't even get into neo-nazi German heritage assholes who go around shooting innocent people.


----------



## Pennywise

Nutz said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> PW, I am impressed.  Somehow how you were able to infuse your racism with your anti-semitism.
> 
> I've got apples, you got oranges.  I can't make a pie with both...choose a topic and stick with it - we are talking about Germans, not blacks.  But the Germans killed their fair share of blacks too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a very strange obsession with Germany. I know German people and they are no different than anyone else.
> 
> Your chances of getting shanked and raped by a black male today is about 100,000,000 times more likely than you getting gassed by a Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you look at reality and find out it is indeed more likely you will get shanked by a neo-nazi hate monger of German ancestry (or who praises Hitler and the German way of hate and bloodlust).
> 
> I won't even get into neo-nazi German heritage assholes who go around shooting innocent people.
Click to expand...


I get the sense you were passed over for some professional position because of a German who had much higher skills than you.


----------



## Nutz

Pennywise said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a very strange obsession with Germany. I know German people and they are no different than anyone else.
> 
> Your chances of getting shanked and raped by a black male today is about 100,000,000 times more likely than you getting gassed by a Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you look at reality and find out it is indeed more likely you will get shanked by a neo-nazi hate monger of German ancestry (or who praises Hitler and the German way of hate and bloodlust).
> 
> I won't even get into neo-nazi German heritage assholes who go around shooting innocent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get the sense you were passed over for some professional position because of a German who had much higher skills than you.
Click to expand...


I know history.  I pay attention to current events. It is almost as if Germans have a hate and bloodlust gene that they can't shut off.  We need to pay attention to Germany or there will be another holocaust type event.  You can see the mood brewing in Germany, you should pay attention.


----------



## MHunterB

Penelope said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have got to be kidding me.
> 
> 
> 
> You deny Germany started 2 world wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ever hear of this guy or Leon Trotsky?
> 
> Yagoda is widely known to be a brutal and ruthless killer in what is called the Holodomor in the Ukraine. It should also be noted that Yagoda was responsible for the deaths of an estimated 7 to 10 million Ukrainians of all faiths, including at least one hundred thousand Jews.[4]
> Genrikh Yagoda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Two sweet jewish men*, and read about the Holodomor.
Click to expand...


Two points:

Do Ukrainian lives matter more than those of Roma, Sinta, trade unionists, etc?  Does Russian Communist evil change the fact that Hitler's planne genocides (plural) were evil?

And the bolded phrase:  whenever a poster adds in such attacks, it leaches all credibility from their 'arguments' - JMHO.


----------



## MHunterB

No he did not deliberately murder millions of civilians, that is where we differ, nor do I believe it was premeditated .

I refer you to Gen 27:46 and Deut 7:2 (the chapter) , just to name a few. 

In battle be sure to kill and slaugher all the people and animals. Now and then the men could take a female for a wife, but they were ordered not to have sex with them till after 30 days to make sure they had a period and if not they must be pg so they should be killed. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Facts are true:  one doesn't have the option of 'believing' them.  You have asserted that tens of millions of people 'died' and there was no intent to murder them - where is the evidence for such an assertion?  How many of the Nazis on trial at Nuremberg claimed that there was no such intent to kill all those people?



As to assorted verses in the 'OT':  the technique is called 'quote mining', and it is not a legitimate form of exegesis.  It's also irrelevant - because nothing in the 'OT' is any excuse for killing millions of civilians.  Hitler chose to push certain policies:  the result of said policies was WW2 and the murder - not 'death' but 'murder' - of millions of civilians.  

Hitler actually invaded other nations and removed their Jewish, Roma, other citizens from their homes and shipped them to concentration camps:  there was NO reason to do so, and the Germans had no right to do so.


----------



## MHunterB

Penelope said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Good try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no.  I saw a video.  It changed my life forever.  To find out it was all just German propaganda! All I can think to myself, how can their be such a worldwide, universal conspiracy to deceive the people and make them think the Holodomor really happened.  Disgusting.
> 
> Like I said, a perfect mix of deniers - those who deny the holocaust and those who deny German aggression, hate and bloodlust - Germany will threaten humanity again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany is a great country and Germans are good people , same as the rest of us, I do think the time has come they are putting an end to the blackmail blackmail.
Click to expand...


There is no 'blackmail'.   It is certainly time and past time to stop abusing the German people of today for the Holocaust of the past, absolutely.

But it was for the German people and government to decide to offer reparations:  to assert that they were 'blackmailed' into doing so is, I believe, a further outrage.   For shame!   

It disgusts me to see a person make positive comments about the German people - and then turn around and disparage their doing what was right and proper, in trying to make amends.


----------



## Coyote

Sunni Man said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> This is a great video which explains why the so call gas chambers are nothing by a myth.   ...
> 
> Auschwitz: Holohoax , Why The Gas Chambers Are A Myth - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like someone to debunk this video, because when I watched it for the first time long ago, I was aghast and disgusted. If the contentions made especially on the design of the building are true, it makes absolutely ZERO sense that it was a gas chamber. ZERO sense.
> 
> I would honestly prefer this video to be wrong, because there's no way a person can watch it and not be nauseated that the stories we have been told all our lives are lies. The first time I watched it I scratched my head, then got angry. So please, someone show that this is untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gas chamber myth is indoctrinated into western people from grade school to the grave.
> 
> And most American's accept the official story without question.
> 
> Kinda sad when you think about it.........
Click to expand...


There's significant evidence and documentation for the exhistence and use of gas chambers - it's no more a myth than bombing Hiroshima.

I'm not going to watch a 49 minute video - I prefer to read (easier to verify).  The most common claims made by those denying the exhistence of gas chambers are easily refuted.

For example: the claim that they were used for other purposes such as delousing and disinfection or that they were built after the war for "show".

The first rests on a paper by Fred Leuchter that claims only traces of cyanide were found in the Auschwitz gas chambers and thus they could not have been used as gas chambers to exterminate people.  That test was re-done more carefully, in 1994, and the results contradicted Leuchter's claims, finding high concentrations of cyanide. Institute for Forensic Research, Cracow: Post-Leuchter Report

I don't think there is any so-called evidence denying the existance and use of gas chambers that can stand scrutiny.


----------



## Pennywise

Coyote said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like someone to debunk this video, because when I watched it for the first time long ago, I was aghast and disgusted. If the contentions made especially on the design of the building are true, it makes absolutely ZERO sense that it was a gas chamber. ZERO sense.
> 
> I would honestly prefer this video to be wrong, because there's no way a person can watch it and not be nauseated that the stories we have been told all our lives are lies. The first time I watched it I scratched my head, then got angry. So please, someone show that this is untrue.
> 
> 
> 
> The gas chamber myth is indoctrinated into western people from grade school to the grave.
> 
> And most American's accept the official story without question.
> 
> Kinda sad when you think about it.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's significant evidence and documentation for the exhistence and use of gas chambers - it's no more a myth than bombing Hiroshima.
> 
> I'm not going to watch a 49 minute video - I prefer to read (easier to verify).  The most common claims made by those denying the exhistence of gas chambers are easily refuted.
> 
> For example: the claim that they were used for other purposes such as delousing and disinfection or that they were built after the war for "show".
> 
> The first rests on a paper by Fred Leuchter that claims only traces of cyanide were found in the Auschwitz gas chambers and thus they could not have been used as gas chambers to exterminate people.  That test was re-done more carefully, in 1994, and the results contradicted Leuchter's claims, finding high concentrations of cyanide. Institute for Forensic Research, Cracow: Post-Leuchter Report
> 
> I don't think there is any so-called evidence denying the existance and use of gas chambers that can stand scrutiny.
Click to expand...


Instead of sitting at home tonight and watching a DORA THE EXPLORER marathon whilst gobbling down Pringles and HoHo's, take the time to watch the video. There are things in it you will not see or read of anywhere else, and frankly, I'd like to hear what you think of it either way since it appears you are one who has no agenda.


----------



## Penelope

Pennywise said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gas chamber myth is indoctrinated into western people from grade school to the grave.
> 
> And most American's accept the official story without question.
> 
> Kinda sad when you think about it.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's significant evidence and documentation for the exhistence and use of gas chambers - it's no more a myth than bombing Hiroshima.
> 
> I'm not going to watch a 49 minute video - I prefer to read (easier to verify).  The most common claims made by those denying the exhistence of gas chambers are easily refuted.
> 
> For example: the claim that they were used for other purposes such as delousing and disinfection or that they were built after the war for "show".
> 
> The first rests on a paper by Fred Leuchter that claims only traces of cyanide were found in the Auschwitz gas chambers and thus they could not have been used as gas chambers to exterminate people.  That test was re-done more carefully, in 1994, and the results contradicted Leuchter's claims, finding high concentrations of cyanide. Institute for Forensic Research, Cracow: Post-Leuchter Report
> 
> I don't think there is any so-called evidence denying the existance and use of gas chambers that can stand scrutiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Instead of sitting at home tonight and watching a DORA THE EXPLORER marathon whilst gobbling down Pringles and HoHo's, take the time to watch the video. There are things in it you will not see or read of anywhere else, and frankly, I'd like to hear what you think of it either way since it appears you are one who has no agenda.
Click to expand...


I agree watch the video.


----------



## Coyote

Pennywise said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gas chamber myth is indoctrinated into western people from grade school to the grave.
> 
> And most American's accept the official story without question.
> 
> Kinda sad when you think about it.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's significant evidence and documentation for the exhistence and use of gas chambers - it's no more a myth than bombing Hiroshima.
> 
> I'm not going to watch a 49 minute video - I prefer to read (easier to verify).  The most common claims made by those denying the exhistence of gas chambers are easily refuted.
> 
> For example: the claim that they were used for other purposes such as delousing and disinfection or that they were built after the war for "show".
> 
> The first rests on a paper by Fred Leuchter that claims only traces of cyanide were found in the Auschwitz gas chambers and thus they could not have been used as gas chambers to exterminate people.  That test was re-done more carefully, in 1994, and the results contradicted Leuchter's claims, finding high concentrations of cyanide. Institute for Forensic Research, Cracow: Post-Leuchter Report
> 
> I don't think there is any so-called evidence denying the existance and use of gas chambers that can stand scrutiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Instead of sitting at home tonight and watching a DORA THE EXPLORER marathon whilst gobbling down Pringles and HoHo's, take the time to watch the video. There are things in it you will not see or read of anywhere else, and frankly, I'd like to hear what you think of it either way since it appears you are one who has no agenda.
Click to expand...


Pringles and HoHo's?  What planet are you from?  Chocolate and Cheetos are the only real food and it's Buffy the Vampire Slayer.

Aside from that - there are tons of youtube videos.  Anyone can publish anything and claim anything on the internet and it is particularly hard to verify videos where things can be edited, photoshopped, and citations are often lacking.  It's kind of like insisting that a person watch and hour long video purporting to show that the moon landing was a hoax.  I am sure they can make a very believable case.


----------



## bendog

Well, I did.  The numbers of how many were actually gassed was always uncertain.  But the fact remains there were concentration camps, and Hitler killed something around 6 million Jews, give or take a million or so ... I mean once you get past a few million ... you're just talking numbers ... and he killed a few million more who weren't Jews. 

It comes back to trying to say "the holocaust wasn't really that bad to necessitate a Jewish state."  I'm happy to concede in retrospect that the Eisenhower Admin was probably right, and Israel was a mistake.  And, I'm happy to say that morally its difficult to distinguish Likud from Hamas ... at times.  

But holocaust deniers have no less an agenda than Zionists.


----------



## Pennywise

Coyote said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's significant evidence and documentation for the exhistence and use of gas chambers - it's no more a myth than bombing Hiroshima.
> 
> I'm not going to watch a 49 minute video - I prefer to read (easier to verify).  The most common claims made by those denying the exhistence of gas chambers are easily refuted.
> 
> For example: the claim that they were used for other purposes such as delousing and disinfection or that they were built after the war for "show".
> 
> The first rests on a paper by Fred Leuchter that claims only traces of cyanide were found in the Auschwitz gas chambers and thus they could not have been used as gas chambers to exterminate people.  That test was re-done more carefully, in 1994, and the results contradicted Leuchter's claims, finding high concentrations of cyanide. Institute for Forensic Research, Cracow: Post-Leuchter Report
> 
> I don't think there is any so-called evidence denying the existance and use of gas chambers that can stand scrutiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of sitting at home tonight and watching a DORA THE EXPLORER marathon whilst gobbling down Pringles and HoHo's, take the time to watch the video. There are things in it you will not see or read of anywhere else, and frankly, I'd like to hear what you think of it either way since it appears you are one who has no agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pringles and HoHo's?  What planet are you from?  Chocolate and Cheetos are the only real food and it's Buffy the Vampire Slayer.
> 
> Aside from that - there are tons of youtube videos.  Anyone can publish anything and claim anything on the internet and it is particularly hard to verify videos where things can be edited, photoshopped, and citations are often lacking.  It's kind of like insisting that a person watch and hour long video purporting to show that the moon landing was a hoax.  I am sure they can make a very believable case.
Click to expand...


You can pretend, but we know it's DORA. You are correct there are tons of videos on youtube (duh, it's a video service ), but you claim to be interested in the subject, so what's the harm? I have been trying to find someone to debunk it since I saw it, and have yet to do so. It's actually very well made and interesting. Save BUFFY (yeah, right) and eat the snacks with the video. I would love nothing more than to read your comments debunking the contentions made. And really Coyote, I ask so little of you.


----------



## irosie91

Pennywise said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no points addressed in the book.  History is not totally exact.  And actually, recent access to Nazi records stored in Germany has caused the genuine professional historians to revise the numbers UPwards.
> 
> And again:  if the author didn't have the guts to put its name on its work, then that 'work' isn't worth considering to begin with.  The US *has no laws against Holocaust denial/
> revision'/Nazi apologetics * for any author to be concerned about.
> 
> And whatever it is that Rense and its ilk are pimping - it sure as Hell isn't 'the truth'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The number for Auschwitz has been revised downward, by a huge amount. I don't whether or not the author used a pen name, but if that is the case, it doesn't take threat of prison to ruin a man's life, and the only group more vindictive against anyone THEY perceive as an enemy other than homosexuals, is Jews. the ADL and SPLC will seek to destroy anyone who does not tow the line.
Click to expand...


I am fascinated----how do the jews go about "destroying"  people?   can you provide 
examples of this singular ability to  DESTROY?       Long ago I lived in a place -----
where a nearby river,   now and then,   gave up body parts.     On investigation----they 
turned out to be the fragments of persons  shot,  weighted and  and dumped in the nearby 
river.      ---MAFIA .       How do the jews go about it?


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no points addressed in the book.  History is not totally exact.  And actually, recent access to Nazi records stored in Germany has caused the genuine professional historians to revise the numbers UPwards.
> 
> And again:  if the author didn't have the guts to put its name on its work, then that 'work' isn't worth considering to begin with.  The US *has no laws against Holocaust denial/
> revision'/Nazi apologetics * for any author to be concerned about.
> 
> And whatever it is that Rense and its ilk are pimping - it sure as Hell isn't 'the truth'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The number for Auschwitz has been revised downward, by a huge amount. I don't whether or not the author used a pen name, but if that is the case, it doesn't take threat of prison to ruin a man's life, and the only group more vindictive against anyone THEY perceive as an enemy other than homosexuals, is Jews. the ADL and SPLC will seek to destroy anyone who does not tow the line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated----how do the jews go about "destroying"  people?   can you provide
> examples of this singular ability to  DESTROY?       Long ago I lived in a place -----
> where a nearby river,   now and then,   gave up body parts.     On investigation----they
> turned out to be the fragments of persons  shot,  weighted and  and dumped in the nearby
> river.      ---MAFIA .       How do the jews go about it?
Click to expand...


 they point a finger and death ray comes out?


----------



## Pennywise

irosie91 said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no points addressed in the book.  History is not totally exact.  And actually, recent access to Nazi records stored in Germany has caused the genuine professional historians to revise the numbers UPwards.
> 
> And again:  if the author didn't have the guts to put its name on its work, then that 'work' isn't worth considering to begin with.  The US *has no laws against Holocaust denial/
> revision'/Nazi apologetics * for any author to be concerned about.
> 
> And whatever it is that Rense and its ilk are pimping - it sure as Hell isn't 'the truth'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The number for Auschwitz has been revised downward, by a huge amount. I don't whether or not the author used a pen name, but if that is the case, it doesn't take threat of prison to ruin a man's life, and the only group more vindictive against anyone THEY perceive as an enemy other than homosexuals, is Jews. the ADL and SPLC will seek to destroy anyone who does not tow the line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated----how do the jews go about "destroying"  people?   can you provide
> examples of this singular ability to  DESTROY?       Long ago I lived in a place -----
> where a nearby river,   now and then,   gave up body parts.     On investigation----they
> turned out to be the fragments of persons  shot,  weighted and  and dumped in the nearby
> river.      ---MAFIA .       How do the jews go about it?
Click to expand...


Ask Dr Kevin MacDonald.


----------



## SAYIT

Penelope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we see is piles of dead bodies, or skinny men, now how did they die? Must of been illness or starvation. A person of skin and bones like that does not walk into a gas chamber and stand there, and then gets  pulled out and put in a pile. I imagine when they were not in a rush they did bury the bodies or mass burn them, dead bodies lying around cause more disease.    You can see these pictures in Soviet camps as well as Japanese camps. What would be the use of gassing skin and bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo is a one image frozen in time.  But photos aren't all we go by in recording history. The Germans themselves were meticulous record keepers.  In addition, we have first hand documentation from people who were involved.
> 
> And still...they could have released those people.  They weren't POW's. They were civilians rounded up in as a result of a pre-War strategy.  A decision was made to kill them.  A decision was made to experiement on them in horrific ways.  Decisions were consciously made each step of the way to genocide.
> 
> Yes - war is war, but Germany began the war, and Germany chose to not just cleanse Jews from his country but from every country they touched.  Agree - Germany suffered badly under the armistace agreement and subsequent Depression (major mistakes were made in hindsight that led to conditions being ripe for a person like Hitler to rise)...
> 
> I have no doubt there were abuses and starvation.  American citizens were interned in camps, lost their property and livelyhood, because they were of Japanese or German descent.   There are many atrocities that come about as a RESULT of war but the Holocaust was not the result of war - it was interwoven into the conflict from the day the first laws were made seperating Jews out of the mainstream.
> 
> There is a difference when you look at the big picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if that site is questionable, as wiki doesn't have much. I have been following Wiki for a long time and things have changed to where I have to question everything. WWII and Wiki never leaves out extermination camps or holocaust and has become very bias.  What do we do. These other sites are JUST as valid if not more so in my opinion.
> 
> I once read a wiki site and it was about he holocaust or WWII and the footnotes all pertained to a book wrote by a Jewish person, it was like a book review.
> 
> Yes the big picture needs to of course begin at the beginning way back with Egypt, etc, but even more so before WWI and what led up to that, the Russian revolution, Ukraine etc, We know after WWI Germany got heavily penalized.
> 
> Why did he see the Jews as enemies, because they were, one does keep an eye on their enemies inside their country or even potential enemies.  The Jewish had many rebel groups. Its a sad thing, not saying its not, but yes he did see the Jews as a threat. We also have to realize that many countries had an issue with the Jewish people was well.
> 
> A bad rap, I don't know, without merit , hard to say, but we do know that the Jewish people do seem to strive for control of every country they are in, and the question of wealth also comes into place, how did so many become so rich and in control of media and Hollywood, and now the internet.
> 
> One has to remember Hitler was out to win a war as well.  Here Wiki one : Rheinwiesenlager - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


You assume those who died in the concentration camps did so "from illness or starvation."
You assume that "a person of skin and bones like that does not walk into a gas chamber and stand there, and then gets  pulled out and put in a pile."
You assume "The Jewish had many rebel groups."
You assume "the Jewish people do seem to strive for control of every country they are in."
You assume all Jews are "rich and in control of media and Hollywood, and now the internet." 
You seemed genuinely pissed that "Wiki never leaves out extermination camps or holocaust" and assume it "has become very bias."

It all sounds like a typical Nazi POV but you never seem to attribute your "facts" to any source.
As such, I must assume you are smart enough to be ashamed of your sources but not smart enough to reject the assumptions they publish.


----------



## Pennywise

Pennywise said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> The number for Auschwitz has been revised downward, by a huge amount. I don't whether or not the author used a pen name, but if that is the case, it doesn't take threat of prison to ruin a man's life, and the only group more vindictive against anyone THEY perceive as an enemy other than homosexuals, is Jews. the ADL and SPLC will seek to destroy anyone who does not tow the line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated----how do the jews go about "destroying"  people?   can you provide
> examples of this singular ability to  DESTROY?       Long ago I lived in a place -----
> where a nearby river,   now and then,   gave up body parts.     On investigation----they
> turned out to be the fragments of persons  shot,  weighted and  and dumped in the nearby
> river.      ---MAFIA .       How do the jews go about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask Dr Kevin MacDonald.
Click to expand...


Campaign Against Me by the Southern Poverty Law Center


----------



## Penelope

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photo is a one image frozen in time.  But photos aren't all we go by in recording history. The Germans themselves were meticulous record keepers.  In addition, we have first hand documentation from people who were involved.
> 
> And still...they could have released those people.  They weren't POW's. They were civilians rounded up in as a result of a pre-War strategy.  A decision was made to kill them.  A decision was made to experiement on them in horrific ways.  Decisions were consciously made each step of the way to genocide.
> 
> Yes - war is war, but Germany began the war, and Germany chose to not just cleanse Jews from his country but from every country they touched.  Agree - Germany suffered badly under the armistace agreement and subsequent Depression (major mistakes were made in hindsight that led to conditions being ripe for a person like Hitler to rise)...
> 
> I have no doubt there were abuses and starvation.  American citizens were interned in camps, lost their property and livelyhood, because they were of Japanese or German descent.   There are many atrocities that come about as a RESULT of war but the Holocaust was not the result of war - it was interwoven into the conflict from the day the first laws were made seperating Jews out of the mainstream.
> 
> There is a difference when you look at the big picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if that site is questionable, as wiki doesn't have much. I have been following Wiki for a long time and things have changed to where I have to question everything. WWII and Wiki never leaves out extermination camps or holocaust and has become very bias.  What do we do. These other sites are JUST as valid if not more so in my opinion.
> 
> I once read a wiki site and it was about he holocaust or WWII and the footnotes all pertained to a book wrote by a Jewish person, it was like a book review.
> 
> Yes the big picture needs to of course begin at the beginning way back with Egypt, etc, but even more so before WWI and what led up to that, the Russian revolution, Ukraine etc, We know after WWI Germany got heavily penalized.
> 
> Why did he see the Jews as enemies, because they were, one does keep an eye on their enemies inside their country or even potential enemies.  The Jewish had many rebel groups. Its a sad thing, not saying its not, but yes he did see the Jews as a threat. We also have to realize that many countries had an issue with the Jewish people was well.
> 
> A bad rap, I don't know, without merit , hard to say, but we do know that the Jewish people do seem to strive for control of every country they are in, and the question of wealth also comes into place, how did so many become so rich and in control of media and Hollywood, and now the internet.
> 
> One has to remember Hitler was out to win a war as well.  Here Wiki one : Rheinwiesenlager - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You assume those who died in the concentration camps did so "from illness or starvation."
> You assume that "a person of skin and bones like that does not walk into a gas chamber and stand there, and then gets  pulled out and put in a pile."
> You assume "The Jewish had many rebel groups."
> You assume "the Jewish people do seem to strive for control of every country they are in."
> You assume all Jews are "rich and in control of media and Hollywood, and now the internet."
> You seemed genuinely pissed that "Wiki never leaves out extermination camps or holocaust" and assume it "has become very bias."
> 
> It all sounds like a typical Nazi POV but you never seem to attribute your "facts" to any source.
> As such, I must assume you are smart enough to be ashamed of your sources but not smart enough to reject the assumptions they publish.
Click to expand...


Look at their pics and use your brain.


----------



## Pennywise

Kevin MacDonald is an interesting highly intelligent and learned man. His books are real eye-openers and perfectly sensible in their conclusions. At first, they can be somewhat jarring because they go against the mainstream of public discourse, but you will note that his detractors will never argue his logic and scholarship, but can only attack him personally. If your mind is closed, his work is a waste of your time. If your mind is truly open and you seek truth and knowledge, his work is enlightening.


----------



## Penelope

Pennywise said:


> Kevin MacDonald is an interesting highly intelligent and learned man. His books are real eye-openers and perfectly sensible in their conclusions. At first, they can be somewhat jarring because they go against the mainstream of public discourse, but you will note that his detractors will never argue his logic and scholarship, but can only attack him personally. If your mind is closed, his work is a waste of your time. If your mind is truly open and you seek truth and knowledge, his work is enlightening.



Around 50% of Jews classify themselves as Secular

Jewish secularism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

State of Israel[edit]
*The creation of the State of Israel in 1948 is often seen as secular Judaisms greatest achievement, with Hebrew as a spoken language rather than a language of prayer, and the majority of the population living secular Jewish lives*. Some 2000 secular Israeli schools exist, where children study Jewish history and literature and celebrate the holidays without prayer or religion.
Institutes for higher education in Israel have not lagged behind. Oranim College and Meitar College for Judaism as Culture are some of the colleges established to further the study of secular Jewish culture.


----------



## Coyote

Pennywise said:


> Kevin MacDonald is an interesting highly intelligent and learned man. His books are real eye-openers and perfectly sensible in their conclusions. At first, they can be somewhat jarring because they go against the mainstream of public discourse, but you will note that his detractors will never argue his logic and scholarship, but can only attack him personally. If your mind is closed, his work is a waste of your time. If your mind is truly open and you seek truth and knowledge, his work is enlightening.



According to this, his critics are arguing his scholarship: Kevin B. MacDonald - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




> John Tooby, the founder of MacDonald's field of evolutionary psychology, criticized MacDonald in an article for Salon.com in 2000. He wrote, "MacDonald's ideas  not just on Jews  *violate fundamental principles of the field*." Tooby said *MacDonald is not an evolutionary psychologist, and advocates models incorporating group-selection theory, a view of natural selection whose importance is disputed*.[21]
> 
> MacDonald has also been accused of employing scapegoating techniques that resemble classical Nazism.[22] Steven Pinker, while acknowledging that he had "not plowed through MacDonald's trilogy and therefore run the complementary risks of being unfair to his arguments, and of not refuting them resoundingly enough to distance them from my own views on evolutionary psychology", states that MacDonald's theses are unable to pass the threshold of attention-worthiness or peer-approval, and contain a "consistently invidious portrayal of Jews, couched in value-laden, disparaging language."[23] Reviewing MacDonalds A People That Shall Dwell Alone, Sander Gilman *describes MacDonald's argument about a Jewish group evolutionary strategy as a "bizarre" one which "recasts all of the hoary old myths about Jewish psychological difference and its presumed link to Jewish superior intelligence in contemporary sociobiological garb.*"[24] Eugen Schoenfeld states the book contains *"sloppy scholarship"* and that MacDonald's comparison of Jewish collectivism during the biblical period with eighteenth- and nineteenth-century English individualism "indicates a total ignorance of the impact of industrialization on Western societies."[25]
> 
> John Hartung, an anesthetist and theorist of human behavioral ecology, at first interested in his work, said MacDonald's The Culture of Critique was *"quite disturbing, seriously misinformed about evolutionary genetics, and suffering from a huge blind spot about the nature of Christianity.*"[26]
> 
> MacDonald has particularly been accused by other academics of academic fraud, saying that he has promoted anti-Semitic propaganda under the guise of what he says is a legitimate and academic search for truth.[27] *He has also been accused of misrepresenting the sources he uses in that regard*. Fenris State University professor Dr. Barry Mehler cited for example a quote from a 1969 dissertation by Sheldon Morris Neuringer titled American Jewry and United States immigration policy, 1881-1953 where MacDonald surmised that when Neuringer noted Jewish opposition in 1921 and 1924 to the anti-immigration legislation at the time was due more to it having the taint of discrimination and anti-Semitism as opposed to how it would limit Jewish immigration, MacDonald wrote, Jewish opposition to the 1921 and 1924 legislation was motivated less by a desire for higher levels of Jewish immigration than by opposition to the implicit theory that America should be dominated by individuals with northern and western European ancestry. It seems to me Mr. MacDonald is misrepresenting Mr. Neuringer in this case and I posted my query hoping that a historian familiar with the literature might have a judgment on MacDonald's use of the historical data, Mehler wrote, citing other examples.[28]
> 
> Reviewing MacDonald's Separation and Its Discontents in 2000, Zev Garber writes that MacDonald works from the assumption that the dual Torah is the blueprint of the eventual Jewish dominion over the world, and that he sees contemporary antisemitism, the Holocaust, and attacks against Israel as "provoked by Jews themselves." Garber concludes that MacDonald's "rambling who-is-who-isn't roundup of Jews responsible for the 'Jewish Problem' borders on the irrational and is conducive to misrepresentation."[29]
> 
> In 2001, David Lieberman, a Holocaust researcher at Brandeis University, wrote a paper entitled Scholarship as an Exercise in Rhetorical Strategy: A Case Study of Kevin MacDonald's Research Techniques, *where he noted how one of MacDonalds sources, author Jaff Schatz, objected to how MacDonald used his writings to further his premise that Jewish self-identity validates anti-Semitic sentiments and actions. At issue, however, is not the quality of Schatz's research, but MacDonald's use of it, a discussion that relies less on topical expertise than on a willingness to conduct close comparative readings," *Lieberman wrote.[30]
> 
> Lieberman has also written that *MacDonald even dishonestly made up lines from the work of British Holocaust denier David Irving*. Citing Irving's Uprising which was published in 1981 for the twenty-fifth anniversary of Hungary's failed anti-Communist revolution in 1956, MacDonald asserted in the Culture of Critique, "The domination of the Hungarian communist Jewish bureaucracy thus appears to have had overtones of sexual and reproductive domination of gentiles in which Jewish males were able to have disproportionate sexual access to gentile females." Lieberman, who also noted that MacDonald is not a historian, debunked those assertions, concluding, "(T)he passage offers not a shred of evidence that, as MacDonald would have it, "Jewish males enjoyed disproportionate sexual access to gentile females."[31


----------



## Pennywise

There is nothing there but supposition, Coyote. Read the work and the man's history and studies. Or go where you are most comfortable, which is the road most traveled.


----------



## Coyote

Pennywise said:


> There is nothing there but supposition, Coyote. Read the work and the man's history and studies. Or go where you are most comfortable, which is the road most traveled.



You claimed his detractors never argue his logic or scholarship but they clearly do


----------



## Pennywise

Coyote said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing there but supposition, Coyote. Read the work and the man's history and studies. Or go where you are most comfortable, which is the road most traveled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed his detractors never argue his logic or scholarship but they clearly do
Click to expand...


Well, of the two if us, I am the only one who has read his work and the criticisms of it. None of the rabid Zionists around here believe it, but I was once among their ranks, and it did not give me any pleasure to find myself questioning all that I had been taught my whole life. It's not uncommon that people who think outside the box are scorned and ridiculed, rather it's pretty much expected.

There is no other explanation for understanding Jewish prejudice than what MacDonald has surmised. Either the whole world is full of people who simply dislike Jews for no good reason, or there has been an evolutionary path of the Jewish people that has played a role in the issue.


----------



## Coyote

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if that site is questionable, as wiki doesn't have much. I have been following Wiki for a long time and things have changed to where I have to question everything. WWII and Wiki never leaves out extermination camps or holocaust and has become very bias.  What do we do. These other sites are JUST as valid if not more so in my opinion.
> 
> I once read a wiki site and it was about he holocaust or WWII and the footnotes all pertained to a book wrote by a Jewish person, it was like a book review.
> 
> Yes the big picture needs to of course begin at the beginning way back with Egypt, etc, but even more so before WWI and what led up to that, the Russian revolution, Ukraine etc, We know after WWI Germany got heavily penalized.
> 
> Why did he see the Jews as enemies, because they were, one does keep an eye on their enemies inside their country or even potential enemies.  The Jewish had many rebel groups. Its a sad thing, not saying its not, but yes he did see the Jews as a threat. We also have to realize that many countries had an issue with the Jewish people was well.
> 
> A bad rap, I don't know, without merit , hard to say, but we do know that the Jewish people do seem to strive for control of every country they are in, and the question of wealth also comes into place, how did so many become so rich and in control of media and Hollywood, and now the internet.
> 
> One has to remember Hitler was out to win a war as well.  Here Wiki one : Rheinwiesenlager - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You assume those who died in the concentration camps did so "from illness or starvation."
> You assume that "a person of skin and bones like that does not walk into a gas chamber and stand there, and then gets  pulled out and put in a pile."
> You assume "The Jewish had many rebel groups."
> You assume "the Jewish people do seem to strive for control of every country they are in."
> You assume all Jews are "rich and in control of media and Hollywood, and now the internet."
> You seemed genuinely pissed that "Wiki never leaves out extermination camps or holocaust" and assume it "has become very bias."
> 
> It all sounds like a typical Nazi POV but you never seem to attribute your "facts" to any source.
> As such, I must assume you are smart enough to be ashamed of your sources but not smart enough to reject the assumptions they publish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at their pics and use your brain.
Click to expand...


A person can be quite emaciated and still walk and work (look at pictures from so called work or re-education camps in NK or Soviet Union).  In addition...if you can stomach it - google for photos of gas chamber victims.  They are not all as you describe.


----------



## Coyote

Pennywise said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing there but supposition, Coyote. Read the work and the man's history and studies. Or go where you are most comfortable, which is the road most traveled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed his detractors never argue his logic or scholarship but they clearly do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, of the two if us, I am the only one who has read his work and the criticisms of it. None of the rabid Zionists around here believe it, but I was once among their ranks, and it did not give me any pleasure to find myself questioning all that I had been taught my whole life. It's not uncommon that people who think outside the box are scorned and ridiculed, rather it's pretty much expected.
> 
> There is no other explanation for understanding Jewish prejudice than what MacDonald has surmised. Either the whole world is full of people who simply dislike Jews for no good reason, or there has been an evolutionary path of the Jewish people that has played a role in the issue.
Click to expand...


There are certain things that raise a red "conspiracy theory" flag - use of language, faulty linkages, misrepresentations,  etc and honestly - these arguments seem full of it.  It's not a matter of thinking outside the box - it's a matter of logic.


----------



## Pennywise

Coyote said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed his detractors never argue his logic or scholarship but they clearly do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, of the two if us, I am the only one who has read his work and the criticisms of it. None of the rabid Zionists around here believe it, but I was once among their ranks, and it did not give me any pleasure to find myself questioning all that I had been taught my whole life. It's not uncommon that people who think outside the box are scorned and ridiculed, rather it's pretty much expected.
> 
> There is no other explanation for understanding Jewish prejudice than what MacDonald has surmised. Either the whole world is full of people who simply dislike Jews for no good reason, or there has been an evolutionary path of the Jewish people that has played a role in the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are certain things that raise a red "conspiracy theory" flag - use of language, faulty linkages, misrepresentations,  etc and honestly - these arguments seem full of it.  It's not a matter of thinking outside the box - it's a matter of logic.
Click to expand...


You are assuming that the Wiki info is correct, but it is merely supposition. Look, if you are not interested in a different point of view, that's one thing. But shunning it out of whole cloth is silly.

So according to you, anti-semtism exists because people just hate Jews. Jews have had problems since time began, just because it's fun to be mean to Jews. That's what we are left with, and frankly it's myopic and delusional.


----------



## MHunterB

Pennywise said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing there but supposition, Coyote. Read the work and the man's history and studies. Or go where you are most comfortable, which is the road most traveled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed his detractors never argue his logic or scholarship but they clearly do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, of the two if us, I am the only one who has read his work and the criticisms of it. None of the rabid Zionists around here believe it, but I was once among their ranks, and it did not give me any pleasure to find myself questioning all that I had been taught my whole life. It's not uncommon that people who think outside the box are scorned and ridiculed, rather it's pretty much expected.
> 
> There is no other explanation for understanding Jewish prejudice than what MacDonald has surmised. *Either the whole world is full of people who simply dislike Jews for no good reason*, or there has been an evolutionary path of the Jewish people that has played a role in the issue.
Click to expand...


When a person uses descriptors like 'rabid'  to refer to those who do not share their views - it is 'unprofessional', an indication such a one is 'arguing' emotion rather than facts or logic.

The whole world, BTW, is filled with people who simply dislike 'others' - not only Jews - for no good reason.  Jews are hardly the *only* group of people to have been so demonized in all of history.

As an example of 'causeless hatred':  it's well known that members of the 'Society of Friends' sect of Christianity are both 'plain' folk and pacifists.  They settled Pennsylvania and featured very prominently in Colonial politics.   Yet there was a law on the books of at least one place invoking the death penalty for a 'Quaker' to merely set foot on its land.  And that place was another  of the English colonies:   Massachusetts.


----------



## MHunterB

Pennywise said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that Germany did not "start" WWI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denying the horrors caused by Germany throughout history is more dangerous than denying the holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Young black males are far more of a threat to Americans than Germany is.
Click to expand...


WHICH 'young black males'?  You surely don't mean all the millions of them in Africa, Latin America and everywhere else in the world?

The biggest threat to Americans is all the American racists - of whatever race.


----------



## MHunterB

Pennywise said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a very strange obsession with Germany. I know German people and they are no different than anyone else.
> 
> Your chances of getting shanked and raped by a black male today is about 100,000,000 times more likely than you getting gassed by a Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you look at reality and find out it is indeed more likely you will get shanked by a neo-nazi hate monger of German ancestry (or who praises Hitler and the German way of hate and bloodlust).
> 
> I won't even get into neo-nazi German heritage assholes who go around shooting innocent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get the sense you were passed over for some professional position because of a German who had much higher skills than you.
Click to expand...


And your own obsession with MacDonald?  Should we all suppose some Nordic beauty turned you down for a Jewish fellow?

How is anyone supposed to take arguments seriously when posted in between such asinine and idiotic attempts to troll another poster?


----------



## MHunterB

Pennywise said:


> You are assuming that the Wiki info is correct, but it is merely supposition. Look, if you are not interested in a different point of view, that's one thing. But shunning it out of whole cloth is silly.
> 
> So according to you, anti-semtism exists because people just hate Jews. Jews have had problems since time began, just because it's fun to be mean to Jews. That's what we are left with, and frankly it's myopic and delusional.



And you are assuming that the Wiki info is NOT correct, but have submitted no facts to support your contention.   

Again, this is not a matter of 'belief' and 'opinion' - but of facts.   And you have not produced relevant facts to explain your beliefs.  You went on & on about the video, for example - but neglected to mention any number of eyewitness accounts from 'residents' of the camps, staff of same - and US/Allied troops who liberated those camps.

In order to believe the 'revisionists' - it is necessary to DIS believe all the evidence given at the Nuremberg trials, as well as all the accounts written by survivors and liberators both.

And thus far, the 'revisionist theory' involves a huge conspiracy:  that has yet to be supported to any extent, let alone "proven".


----------



## bendog

MHunterB said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denying the horrors caused by Germany throughout history is more dangerous than denying the holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Young black males are far more of a threat to Americans than Germany is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHICH 'young black males'?  You surely don't mean all the millions of them in Africa, Latin America and everywhere else in the world?
> 
> The biggest threat to Americans is all the American racists - of whatever race.
Click to expand...


I think he missed the point that WWI started with a dispute between Austria-Hungary (this did not include Germany or Prussia which had fought a war with Austria Hungary about 50 years prior to WWI) and Russia concerning relations with Serbia.


----------



## Penelope

Nutz said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you look at reality and find out it is indeed more likely you will get shanked by a neo-nazi hate monger of German ancestry (or who praises Hitler and the German way of hate and bloodlust).
> 
> I won't even get into neo-nazi German heritage assholes who go around shooting innocent people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the sense you were passed over for some professional position because of a German who had much higher skills than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know history.  I pay attention to current events. It is almost as if Germans have a hate and bloodlust gene that they can't shut off.  We need to pay attention to Germany or there will be another holocaust type event.  You can see the mood brewing in Germany, you should pay attention.
Click to expand...


Yes I do as well, every day, and no  I know people stationed in Germany from the states and they love it there. Germany has been a good country. If there is a problem with it its probably due to Zionist infestation.


----------



## MHunterB

Pennywise said:


> Kevin MacDonald is an interesting highly intelligent and learned man. His books are real eye-openers and perfectly sensible in their conclusions. At first, they can be somewhat jarring because they go against the mainstream of public discourse, but you will note that his detractors will never argue his logic and scholarship, but can only attack him personally. If your mind is closed, his work is a waste of your time. If your mind is truly open and you seek truth and knowledge, his work is enlightening.



Being intelligent and learned is no vaccination against being a hate-filled racist POS.  Charles Lindberg was a genuine American hero in several ways - and yet he was a hate-filled racist POS who was also extremely anti-American and would cheerfully have shit all over the US Constitution because he worshipped Fascism and hated democracy.

There are no more patriotic and fervently dedicated Americans than all those 'other' Americans, the ones Lindberg and others of his ilk see as 'mongrels' or whatever:  they understand quite thoroughly that some 'Americans' would like to relegate the rest to 'second class' status.

And the only safety and protection ANY American has from the bigots and racists is that afforded by the Constitutional protection of our 'inalienable' rights as citizens.

The Constitution is the basis and foundation of the American civilization:  anyone who attacks it or seeks to circumvent its provisions is an 'enemy of the State' in a very literal way.    And attack the US Constitution is EXACTLY what at least one of the "revisionist" posters has done in this thread.


----------



## bendog

MHunterB said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed his detractors never argue his logic or scholarship but they clearly do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, of the two if us, I am the only one who has read his work and the criticisms of it. None of the rabid Zionists around here believe it, but I was once among their ranks, and it did not give me any pleasure to find myself questioning all that I had been taught my whole life. It's not uncommon that people who think outside the box are scorned and ridiculed, rather it's pretty much expected.
> 
> There is no other explanation for understanding Jewish prejudice than what MacDonald has surmised. *Either the whole world is full of people who simply dislike Jews for no good reason*, or there has been an evolutionary path of the Jewish people that has played a role in the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a person uses descriptors like 'rabid'  to refer to those who do not share their views - it is 'unprofessional', an indication such a one is 'arguing' emotion rather than facts or logic.
> 
> The whole world, BTW, is filled with people who simply dislike 'others' - not only Jews - for no good reason.  Jews are hardly the *only* group of people to have been so demonized in all of history.
> 
> As an example of 'causeless hatred':  it's well known that members of the 'Society of Friends' sect of Christianity are both 'plain' folk and pacifists.  They settled Pennsylvania and featured very prominently in Colonial politics.   Yet there was a law on the books of at least one place invoking the death penalty for a 'Quaker' to merely set foot on its land.  And that place was another  of the English colonies:   Massachusetts.
Click to expand...


Well, with Jews and the Holocaust there are a myrid of factors, and McDonald tends to morph traits that may be societal into some genetic theory not bought by others.  Early on in Europe, Jews served as money lenders to Christians.  Martin Luther's anti-Semitism is epic.  Jews were prohibited from owning land at times (or outside the Pale).  They were relegated to merchant classes.  It gets easy to hate the folks you owe money to and who collect the rent.  

Then you mix in a dose of Nietzsche's racial superman view of Germans.  What the hell are you gonna do with all these Jews who don't fit the racial profile of supermen?  

None of that isn't to say Zionists have the capacity to be equally inhumane to their fellow man and any other group.


----------



## bendog

Penelope said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the sense you were passed over for some professional position because of a German who had much higher skills than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know history.  I pay attention to current events. It is almost as if Germans have a hate and bloodlust gene that they can't shut off.  We need to pay attention to Germany or there will be another holocaust type event.  You can see the mood brewing in Germany, you should pay attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do as well, every day, and no  I know people stationed in Germany from the states and they love it there. Germany has been a good country. If there is a problem with it its probably due to Zionist infestation.
Click to expand...


"infestation"?  creepy.  Where is this infestation occurring?


----------



## SAYIT

Pennywise said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated----how do the jews go about "destroying"  people?   can you provide
> examples of this singular ability to  DESTROY?       Long ago I lived in a place -----
> where a nearby river,   now and then,   gave up body parts.     On investigation----they
> turned out to be the fragments of persons  shot,  weighted and  and dumped in the nearby
> river.      ---MAFIA .       How do the jews go about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Dr Kevin MacDonald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Campaign Against Me by the Southern Poverty Law Center
Click to expand...


Woo... evidently your boy is the darling of the goose-stepping types:

MacDonald's colleagues at the Cal State Long Beach University psychology department, "as well as the Cal State Long Beach academic senate have formally dissociated themselves from his work. The academic senate described his views as anti-Semitic."

MacDonald writes: "achieving parity between Jews and other ethnic groups would entail a high level of discrimination against individual Jews for admission to universities or access to employment opportunities and even entail a large taxation on Jews to counter the Jewish advantage in the possession of wealth..."

In an April 28, 2008 statement, the CSULB anthropology department noted that it had no wish to interfere with MacDonald's First Amendment rights. However, it noted in the statement that "*we have the right, if not the obligation, to denounce his writings on race, ethnicity and intelligence that promote intolerance, as not only inaccurate, but as professionally irresponsible and morally untenable*."

Writing in the Journal of Church and State, Professor George Michael noted that MacDonald's work "has been well received by those in the racialist right, as it amounts to a theoretically sophisticated justification for anti-Semitism," and that on the far right MacDonald "has attained a near reverential status and is generally considered beyond reproach."

...MacDonald is now a member of the publication's [The Occidental Quarterly] Editorial Advisory Board as well as the main contributor to its website and editor of its blog. In October 2004, he accepted the Jack London Literary Prize from The Occidental Quarterly, using the award ceremony as an occasion to argue for the need for a "white ethnostate" to maintain high racial birthrates. In his acceptance speech, he stated, "The best way to preserve ethnic interests is to defend an ethnostate&#8212;a nation that is explicitly intended to preserve the ethnic interests of its citizens." According to MacDonald, one of the functions of such a state would be to exclude non-European immigrants who are attracted to the state by its wealth and prosperity.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_B._MacDonald


----------



## Nutz

MHunterB said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you look at reality and find out it is indeed more likely you will get shanked by a neo-nazi hate monger of German ancestry (or who praises Hitler and the German way of hate and bloodlust).
> 
> I won't even get into neo-nazi German heritage assholes who go around shooting innocent people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the sense you were passed over for some professional position because of a German who had much higher skills than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your own obsession with MacDonald?  Should we all suppose some Nordic beauty turned you down for a Jewish fellow?
> 
> *How is anyone supposed to take arguments seriously when posted in between such asinine and idiotic attempts to troll another poster?*
Click to expand...


I think he has dick envy.  Quit trolling me PW!  

Seriously, are you really denying the horrors caused by Germany...and fine if you deny the holocaust or even the Germans attempt to exterminate Africans...those numbers are moot compared to the total war numbers these assholes inflicted on humankind.


----------



## Nutz

Penelope said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the sense you were passed over for some professional position because of a German who had much higher skills than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know history.  I pay attention to current events. It is almost as if Germans have a hate and bloodlust gene that they can't shut off.  We need to pay attention to Germany or there will be another holocaust type event.  You can see the mood brewing in Germany, you should pay attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do as well, every day, and no  I know people stationed in Germany from the states and they love it there. Germany has been a good country. If there is a problem with it its probably due to Zionist infestation.
Click to expand...


LOL...you make my point.


----------



## dilloduck

Nutz said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the sense you were passed over for some professional position because of a German who had much higher skills than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your own obsession with MacDonald?  Should we all suppose some Nordic beauty turned you down for a Jewish fellow?
> 
> *How is anyone supposed to take arguments seriously when posted in between such asinine and idiotic attempts to troll another poster?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he has dick envy.  Quit trolling me PW!
> 
> Seriously, are you really denying the horrors caused by Germany...and fine if you deny the holocaust or even the Germans attempt to exterminate Africans...those numbers are moot compared to the total war numbers these assholes inflicted on humankind.
Click to expand...


When was the last time we saw their " blood lust " ? Haven't they been slacking a bit ?


----------



## Nutz

dilloduck said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your own obsession with MacDonald?  Should we all suppose some Nordic beauty turned you down for a Jewish fellow?
> 
> *How is anyone supposed to take arguments seriously when posted in between such asinine and idiotic attempts to troll another poster?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has dick envy.  Quit trolling me PW!
> 
> Seriously, are you really denying the horrors caused by Germany...and fine if you deny the holocaust or even the Germans attempt to exterminate Africans...those numbers are moot compared to the total war numbers these assholes inflicted on humankind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last time we saw their " blood lust " ? Haven't they been slacking a bit ?
Click to expand...


The German government hides stats on hate related violent crimes.  You will never realize how bad the Germans are until you open your eyes and see the truth.  There is a link around here somewhere if you don't believe me.


----------



## dilloduck

Nutz said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has dick envy.  Quit trolling me PW!
> 
> Seriously, are you really denying the horrors caused by Germany...and fine if you deny the holocaust or even the Germans attempt to exterminate Africans...those numbers are moot compared to the total war numbers these assholes inflicted on humankind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time we saw their " blood lust " ? Haven't they been slacking a bit ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The German government hides stats on hate related violent crimes.  You will never realize how bad the Germans are until you open your eyes and see the truth.  There is a link around here somewhere if you don't believe me.
Click to expand...



Is their violent crime rate the worst in the world ?


----------



## Nutz

dilloduck said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time we saw their " blood lust " ? Haven't they been slacking a bit ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The German government hides stats on hate related violent crimes.  You will never realize how bad the Germans are until you open your eyes and see the truth.  There is a link around here somewhere if you don't believe me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is their violent crime rate the worst in the world ?
Click to expand...


We don't know.  Perhaps you missed the part about Germany hiding violent hate crime statistics.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...an-watch-germany-lying-about-rw-violence.html


----------



## Discombobulated

Peach said:


> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?



Being a Holocaust denier means never having any credibility of any kind on any issue.....ever.


----------



## Coyote

I





Pennywise said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, of the two if us, I am the only one who has read his work and the criticisms of it. None of the rabid Zionists around here believe it, but I was once among their ranks, and it did not give me any pleasure to find myself questioning all that I had been taught my whole life. It's not uncommon that people who think outside the box are scorned and ridiculed, rather it's pretty much expected.
> 
> There is no other explanation for understanding Jewish prejudice than what MacDonald has surmised. Either the whole world is full of people who simply dislike Jews for no good reason, or there has been an evolutionary path of the Jewish people that has played a role in the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are certain things that raise a red "conspiracy theory" flag - use of language, faulty linkages, misrepresentations,  etc and honestly - these arguments seem full of it.  It's not a matter of thinking outside the box - it's a matter of logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are assuming that the Wiki info is correct, but it is merely supposition. Look, if you are not interested in a different point of view, that's one thing. But shunning it out of whole cloth is silly.
Click to expand...



If Wiki were my only source, you would have a point, but it's not.  I remember my history classes, and I read a lot.  I know how to look for original sources - and, wiki links to a good many sources as well.

I'm interested in different points of view - but I don't take seriously arguments that aren't well founded.  I just gave one example with the cyanide claim.  There are probably countless others that are as easily refuted.



> So according to you, anti-semtism exists because people just hate Jews. Jews have had problems since time began, just because it's fun to be mean to Jews. That's what we are left with, and frankly it's myopic and delusional.



According to me?  You've never asked me my opinion on this so you don't know what I think.

Anti-semitism exists for the same reasons Islamophobia, racism, ethnic bigotry, you name it.  There are a lot of reasons.  People fear what they don't understand, and that fear leads to a ready belief in conspiracy theories and misinformation and a tendancy to scapegoat.  Have a scapegoat unites people as well under one cause, however misbegoten.  Scapegoats can be  blamed for economic woes, bad situations, cultural decadence - whatever you want.  It doesn't have to be true it just has to sound "plausible".  If the scapegoats give the appearence of benefiting economically - even better.   

I think it's important to note that scapegoats are usually a minority, yet they get blamed for everything way out of proportion to numbers.


----------



## dilloduck

Coyote said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are certain things that raise a red "conspiracy theory" flag - use of language, faulty linkages, misrepresentations,  etc and honestly - these arguments seem full of it.  It's not a matter of thinking outside the box - it's a matter of logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are assuming that the Wiki info is correct, but it is merely supposition. Look, if you are not interested in a different point of view, that's one thing. But shunning it out of whole cloth is silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Wiki were my only source, you would have a point, but it's not.  I remember my history classes, and I read a lot.  I know how to look for original sources - and, wiki links to a good many sources as well.
> 
> I'm interested in different points of view - but I don't take seriously arguments that aren't well founded.  I just gave one example with the cyanide claim.  There are probably countless others that are as easily refuted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So according to you, anti-semtism exists because people just hate Jews. Jews have had problems since time began, just because it's fun to be mean to Jews. That's what we are left with, and frankly it's myopic and delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to me?  You've never asked me my opinion on this so you don't know what I think.
> 
> Anti-semitism exists for the same reasons Islamophobia, racism, ethnic bigotry, you name it.  There are a lot of reasons.  People fear what they don't understand, and that fear leads to a ready belief in conspiracy theories and misinformation and a tendancy to scapegoat.  Have a scapegoat unites people as well under one cause, however misbegoten.  Scapegoats can be  blamed for economic woes, bad situations, cultural decadence - whatever you want.  It doesn't have to be true it just has to sound "plausible".  If the scapegoats give the appearence of benefiting economically - even better.
> 
> I think it's important to note that scapegoats are usually a minority, yet they get blamed for everything way out of proportion to numbers.
Click to expand...


Nazi's are now scapegoats for the Jews


----------



## Discombobulated

Pennywise said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denying the Holocaust is like saying Nagasaki and Hiroshima weren't nuked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody listens to me around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is denying that a lot of what it is the historical record is untrue, therefore there is no "holocaust denial" per say.
Click to expand...


Absolute nonsense.


----------



## Discombobulated

Holocaust deniers have nothing like actual legitimate historic documentation to support their hair brain theories......they have web sites.


----------



## Penelope

Discombobulated said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody listens to me around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is denying that a lot of what it is the historical record is untrue, therefore there is no "holocaust denial" per say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolute nonsense.
Click to expand...


No that seems right, new history is coming to light all the time, and many of us are debating what happened in WWII. We have to remember it was  WW that killed over 65 million people, and to be blunt, even if it was 6 mil Jewish, and that  is highly unlikely, they were a small % of people who suffered and who died.


----------



## Discombobulated

Penelope said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is denying that a lot of what it is the historical record is untrue, therefore there is no "holocaust denial" per say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that seems right, new history is coming to light all the time, and many of us are debating what happened in WWII. We have to remember it was  WW that killed over 65 million people, and to be blunt, even if it was 6 mil Jewish, and that  is highly unlikely, they were a small % of people who suffered and who died.
Click to expand...


Web site history doesn't count.


----------



## Coyote

Two thirds of the entire Jewish population of Europe were exterminated.  That's huge ratio.  

How does that compare with other groups?


----------



## Penelope

Discombobulated said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that seems right, new history is coming to light all the time, and many of us are debating what happened in WWII. We have to remember it was  WW that killed over 65 million people, and to be blunt, even if it was 6 mil Jewish, and that  is highly unlikely, they were a small % of people who suffered and who died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Web site history doesn't count.
Click to expand...


What counts???? History books from the 60's and or books wrote by Jews or websites about the holocaust? what counts? How about the holocaust museums?


----------



## Discombobulated

Coyote said:


> Two thirds of the entire Jewish population of Europe were exterminated.  That's huge ratio.
> 
> How does that compare with other groups?



Begs the questions:  Exactly how purposefully ignorant are holocaust deniers?  Are they completely disingenuous all the time or just plain stupid?


----------



## dilloduck

Coyote said:


> Two thirds of the entire Jewish population of Europe were exterminated.  That's huge ratio.
> 
> How does that compare with other groups?



Think about it----what other group was there in such large numbers and living in the middle of the conflict ? In Poland alone and Poland was doomed with Russia AND Germany wanting it.


----------



## Discombobulated

Penelope said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No that seems right, new history is coming to light all the time, and many of us are debating what happened in WWII. We have to remember it was  WW that killed over 65 million people, and to be blunt, even if it was 6 mil Jewish, and that  is highly unlikely, they were a small % of people who suffered and who died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Web site history doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What counts???? History books from the 60's and or books wrote by Jews or websites about the holocaust? what counts?
Click to expand...


Not much of a historian are you.  You drone on like you know something when you clearly don't.  Have you ever read any books?  You should try reading some legitimate historians some time.  You know......the one's with publishers instead of web sites.


----------



## Penelope

Coyote said:


> Two thirds of the entire Jewish population of Europe were exterminated.  That's huge ratio.
> 
> How does that compare with other groups?



I'm not sure that no. is correct but lets say it is, they were not all killed by the Germans, many many were killed by Russian and by Jews themselves . Many fought in wars and died as well. 

I bet more died at the hands of Russians than by Germans.


----------



## Penelope

Discombobulated said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two thirds of the entire Jewish population of Europe were exterminated.  That's huge ratio.
> 
> How does that compare with other groups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begs the questions:  Exactly how purposefully ignorant are holocaust deniers?  Are they completely disingenuous all the time or just plain stupid?
Click to expand...


Personally I think anyone who believe the Jewish holocaust story is ignorant, or just disingenuous or just plain stupid, and you know what, after what I just had to watch on 
Tv the last few weeks, I frankly couldn't care less.


----------



## Discombobulated

Penelope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two thirds of the entire Jewish population of Europe were exterminated.  That's huge ratio.
> 
> How does that compare with other groups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that no. is correct but lets say it is, they were not all killed by the Germans, many many were killed by Russian and by Jews themselves . Many fought in wars and died as well.
> 
> I bet more died at the hands of Russians than by Germans.
Click to expand...


You would bet.......sounds like the source of your most scholarly historic research.


----------



## Discombobulated

Penelope said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two thirds of the entire Jewish population of Europe were exterminated.  That's huge ratio.
> 
> How does that compare with other groups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begs the questions:  Exactly how purposefully ignorant are holocaust deniers?  Are they completely disingenuous all the time or just plain stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally I think anyone who believe the Jewish holocaust story is ignorant, or just disingenuous or just plain stupid.
Click to expand...


But you absolutely nothing on which to base your half witted opinions.


----------



## Discombobulated

Some people are just a little bit too stupid to realize that the Nazis kept extensive detailed records of all their activities.  The Holocaust is no mystery, we know who was killed, where, when, and by whom.


----------



## Coyote

Penelope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two thirds of the entire Jewish population of Europe were exterminated.  That's huge ratio.
> 
> How does that compare with other groups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that no. is correct but lets say it is, they were not all killed by the Germans, many many were killed by Russian and by Jews themselves . Many fought in wars and died as well.
> 
> I bet more died at the hands of Russians than by Germans.
Click to expand...


At the hands of Russians or - under the Nazi's?

What evidence do you have that more died at the hands of the Russians?


----------



## Coyote

Discombobulated said:


> Some people are just a little bit too stupid to realize that *the Nazis kept extensive detailed records of all their activities.*  The Holocaust is no mystery, we know who was killed, where, when, and by whom.



...and there stands the elephant in the room that they keep tiptoeing around


----------



## Penelope

Discombobulated said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two thirds of the entire Jewish population of Europe were exterminated.  That's huge ratio.
> 
> How does that compare with other groups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that no. is correct but lets say it is, they were not all killed by the Germans, many many were killed by Russian and by Jews themselves . Many fought in wars and died as well.
> 
> I bet more died at the hands of Russians than by Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would bet.......sounds like the source of your most scholarly historic research.
Click to expand...


Read some history. I gave some links in earlier threads, read.


----------



## dilloduck

Coyote said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are just a little bit too stupid to realize that *the Nazis kept extensive detailed records of all their activities.*  The Holocaust is no mystery, we know who was killed, where, when, and by whom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and there stands the elephant in the room that they keep tiptoeing around
Click to expand...


It's no elephant in the room-----this entire " Germans are meticulous record keepers " is a joke in itself. How do we know they were even truthful when they wrote things down ?


----------



## Discombobulated

Coyote said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are just a little bit too stupid to realize that *the Nazis kept extensive detailed records of all their activities.*  The Holocaust is no mystery, we know who was killed, where, when, and by whom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and there stands the elephant in the room that they keep tiptoeing around
Click to expand...


These are the unfortunate results of an internet based education.


----------



## Discombobulated

dilloduck said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are just a little bit too stupid to realize that *the Nazis kept extensive detailed records of all their activities.*  The Holocaust is no mystery, we know who was killed, where, when, and by whom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and there stands the elephant in the room that they keep tiptoeing around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's no elephant in the room-----this entire " Germans are meticulous record keepers " is a joke in itself. How do we know they were even truthful when they wrote things down ?
Click to expand...


Another vote for just plain fucking stupid.   I'll tally them up later.


----------



## MHunterB

"Look at their pics and use your brain. "

There are no facts presented in this "argument".  It cannot be considered a contribution to anything but ill-will.


----------



## dilloduck

Discombobulated said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and there stands the elephant in the room that they keep tiptoeing around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's no elephant in the room-----this entire " Germans are meticulous record keepers " is a joke in itself. How do we know they were even truthful when they wrote things down ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another vote for just plain fucking stupid.   I'll tally them up later.
Click to expand...


I didn't hear an answer there. This is evidence of the defense breaking down and resorting to name calling.


----------



## Nutz

OMG...I thought teapers were ridiculous...these Holocaust deniers take the cake.  And a lot of them are teapers too.  Wow!  I wanna join that group of winners.


----------



## Discombobulated

dilloduck said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's no elephant in the room-----this entire " Germans are meticulous record keepers " is a joke in itself. How do we know they were even truthful when they wrote things down ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another vote for just plain fucking stupid.   I'll tally them up later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't hear an answer there. This is evidence of the defense breaking down and resorting to name calling.
Click to expand...


Holocaust deniers have many intriguing theories.  I have a theory of my own:  I believe that the mothers of Holocaust deniers were all abducted by aliens and used in diabolical breeding experiments.....with extremely unfortunate results.


----------



## dilloduck

Discombobulated said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another vote for just plain fucking stupid.   I'll tally them up later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't hear an answer there. This is evidence of the defense breaking down and resorting to name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holocaust deniers have many intriguing theories.  I have a theory of my own:  I believe that the mothers of Holocaust deniers were all abducted by aliens and used in diabolical breeding experiments.....with extremely unfortunate results.
Click to expand...


More evidence of sabotaging any chance for a reasonable discussion. Thanks.


----------



## Discombobulated

MHunterB said:


> "Look at their pics and use your brain. "
> 
> There are no facts presented in this "argument".  It cannot be considered a contribution to anything but ill-will.



Pictures.....there are still living witnesses.   No doubt the deniers believe the witnesses are part of a massive conspiracy to cover up the truth.


----------



## Discombobulated

dilloduck said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't hear an answer there. This is evidence of the defense breaking down and resorting to name calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holocaust deniers have many intriguing theories.  I have a theory of my own:  I believe that the mothers of Holocaust deniers were all abducted by aliens and used in diabolical breeding experiments.....with extremely unfortunate results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More evidence of sabotaging any chance for a reasonable discussion. Thanks.
Click to expand...


There is no reasonable discussion to be had on hair brained theories.


----------



## dilloduck

Discombobulated said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holocaust deniers have many intriguing theories.  I have a theory of my own:  I believe that the mothers of Holocaust deniers were all abducted by aliens and used in diabolical breeding experiments.....with extremely unfortunate results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More evidence of sabotaging any chance for a reasonable discussion. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reasonable discussion to be had on hair brained theories.
Click to expand...


It wasn't a theory. It was a simple question.


----------



## SAYIT

dilloduck said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two thirds of the entire Jewish population of Europe were exterminated.  That's huge ratio.
> 
> How does that compare with other groups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it----what other group was there in such large numbers and living in the middle of the conflict ? In Poland alone and Poland was doomed with Russia AND Germany wanting it.
Click to expand...


Polish historians say nearly 6 million Poles - mostly civilians and half of whom were Polish Jews - lost their lives. That was virtually the entire Jewish population of Poland ... EXTERMINATED. That should bring a smile to some here.
World War II casualties of Poland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dilloduck

SAYIT said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two thirds of the entire Jewish population of Europe were exterminated.  That's huge ratio.
> 
> How does that compare with other groups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it----what other group was there in such large numbers and living in the middle of the conflict ? In Poland alone and Poland was doomed with Russia AND Germany wanting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polish historians say nearly 6 million Poles - mostly civilians and half of whom were Polish Jews - lost their lives. That was virtually the entire Jewish population of Poland ... EXTERMINATED. That should bring a smile to some here.
> World War II casualties of Poland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


How many others ?



> Approximately *six million Polish citizens *perished during World War II: about one fifth of the pre-war population.[1] Most were civilian victims of the war crimes and crimes against humanity during the occupation by Nazi Germany and the Soviet Union. *Statistics for Polish World War II casualties are divergent and contradictory*



from your article


----------



## Peach

Pennywise said:


> This is the program- Human Lampshade: A Holocaust Mystery (TV Movie 2012) - IMDb
> 
> Watch it yourself and see this journalist's sad reaction to hearing the news that his find of "Nazi atrocity" is nothing more than a rancher's cheap decoration.



Heard that one years ago....funny, the same stories reappear. Also, the thousands of TONS of evidence introduced in the Nuremburg trials took more than 1 "forgery". And the old photgraphs my father saw in the 50s, the stench my law professor, who was in Germany throughout the 20's-40s, smelled, my uncle's memories of being five miles from one of the camps, seeing what looked like human bones, in a field; the German woman I met on a train (it derailed, I was "in charge" of her for a day and half until we got on another train) who swore the Polish killed the Jews and "Germany loved our Jews, the Polish took them away", and the room full of evidence at Harvard.......the Holocaust deniers grasp at straws, find a tiny piece and conclude since this is bit is false...it must be a lie. 

*Try anti-psychotics deniers, strong ones.*


----------



## Peach

Discombobulated said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Look at their pics and use your brain. "
> 
> There are no facts presented in this "argument".  It cannot be considered a contribution to anything but ill-will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures.....there are still living witnesses.   No doubt the deniers believe the witnesses are part of a massive conspiracy to cover up the truth.
Click to expand...


Which includes six people I knew, only two of which ever met each other.................


----------



## Peach

Discombobulated said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Begs the questions:  Exactly how purposefully ignorant are holocaust deniers?  Are they completely disingenuous all the time or just plain stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think anyone who believe the Jewish holocaust story is ignorant, or just disingenuous or just plain stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you absolutely nothing on which to base your half witted opinions.
Click to expand...


Half witted is too much, .00000001% witted.


----------



## Peach

dilloduck said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove to me you exist. I dare you, we can question anything brought up here, which begs the point. This isn't purely an intellectual exercise. The internet isn't reality, you guys know that, right? Life transcends this ugly digital cesspit. The Holocaust happened in real time. It's been branded and made into a cause now, let alone  been trivialized and questioned. But, excuse me, Nazis did  mechanize a huge death machine to slaughter Jews. I know this because it happened. That's HOW. Any  more questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one----Why do you only mention the Jews ? Millions of others were slaughtered
Click to expand...


Poles, Jehovah's Witnesses, those born with severe disabilities, some gay humans, priests and other clergy, the list is long.


----------



## dilloduck

Peach said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove to me you exist. I dare you, we can question anything brought up here, which begs the point. This isn't purely an intellectual exercise. The internet isn't reality, you guys know that, right? Life transcends this ugly digital cesspit. The Holocaust happened in real time. It's been branded and made into a cause now, let alone  been trivialized and questioned. But, excuse me, Nazis did  mechanize a huge death machine to slaughter Jews. I know this because it happened. That's HOW. Any  more questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one----Why do you only mention the Jews ? Millions of others were slaughtered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poles, Jehovah's Witnesses, those born with severe disabilities, some gay humans, priests and other clergy, the list is long.
Click to expand...


I'm aware of that---I'd be surprised if there was anyone left alive in Poland after the Nazi's and Russians leveled it. Killing fields for ANYONE there.


----------



## Peach

Nutz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know history.  I pay attention to current events. It is almost as if Germans have a hate and bloodlust gene that they can't shut off.  We need to pay attention to Germany or there will be another holocaust type event.  You can see the mood brewing in Germany, you should pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do as well, every day, and no  I know people stationed in Germany from the states and they love it there. Germany has been a good country. If there is a problem with it its probably due to Zionist infestation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...you make my point.
Click to expand...


But the German woman on the train that derailed outside of DC told me the POLISH PEOPLE killed the Jews! Then she sang DUA, and I wanted to retch, could not slap an 70+ year old woman....* "the children were so beautiful, we sang together, all the children were nice, not like America, those Poles destroyed Germany.............".* First denier I ever met, but not the last............................only two more I knew personally, thank God.


----------



## SAYIT

dilloduck said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it----what other group was there in such large numbers and living in the middle of the conflict ? In Poland alone and Poland was doomed with Russia AND Germany wanting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish historians say nearly 6 million Poles - mostly civilians and half of whom were Polish Jews - lost their lives. That was virtually the entire Jewish population of Poland ... EXTERMINATED. That should bring a smile to some here.
> World War II casualties of Poland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many others ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approximately *six million Polish citizens *perished during World War II: about one fifth of the pre-war population.[1] Most were civilian victims of the war crimes and crimes against humanity during the occupation by Nazi Germany and the Soviet Union. *Statistics for Polish World War II casualties are divergent and contradictory*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from your article
Click to expand...


Yeah ... some say 5.47 million and some say 5.67 million, half of whom were Jews. You have other numbers?
The Polish Institute of National Remembrance (IPN) estimates total deaths under the German occupation at 5,470,000 to 5.670,000 Jews and Poles, 2,770,000 Poles, 2.7 to 2.9 million Jews  According to IPN research there were also 150,000 victims of Soviet repression.
World War II casualties of Poland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dilloduck

SAYIT said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polish historians say nearly 6 million Poles - mostly civilians and half of whom were Polish Jews - lost their lives. That was virtually the entire Jewish population of Poland ... EXTERMINATED. That should bring a smile to some here.
> World War II casualties of Poland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many others ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approximately *six million Polish citizens *perished during World War II: about one fifth of the pre-war population.[1] Most were civilian victims of the war crimes and crimes against humanity during the occupation by Nazi Germany and the Soviet Union. *Statistics for Polish World War II casualties are divergent and contradictory*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from your article
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah ... some say 5.47 million and some say 5.67 million, half of whom were Jews. You have other numbers?
> The Polish Institute of National Remembrance (IPN) estimates total deaths under the German occupation at 5,470,000 to 5.670,000 Jews and Poles, 2,770,000 Poles, 2.7 to 2.9 million Jews  According to IPN research there were also 150,000 victims of Soviet repression.
> World War II casualties of Poland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


No---do you ?


----------



## Peach

SAYIT said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polish historians say nearly 6 million Poles - mostly civilians and half of whom were Polish Jews - lost their lives. That was virtually the entire Jewish population of Poland ... EXTERMINATED. That should bring a smile to some here.
> World War II casualties of Poland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many others ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approximately *six million Polish citizens *perished during World War II: about one fifth of the pre-war population.[1] Most were civilian victims of the war crimes and crimes against humanity during the occupation by Nazi Germany and the Soviet Union. *Statistics for Polish World War II casualties are divergent and contradictory*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from your article
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah ... some say 5.47 million and some say 5.67 million, half of whom were Jews. You have other numbers?
> The Polish Institute of National Remembrance (IPN) estimates total deaths under the German occupation at 5,470,000 to 5.670,000 Jews and Poles, 2,770,000 Poles, 2.7 to 2.9 million Jews  According to IPN research there were also 150,000 victims of Soviet repression.
> World War II casualties of Poland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Statistics diverge because near the end, many Germans tried to destroy records.....I just remembered. When I was 6 and my father brought home a GERMAN from a ship that came to Norfolk, I questioned him, harshly............................none of "his family" had been Nazis of couse, HIS family were scared, the Nazis would kill anyone, he SAID....then my father explaining to me "you'll never meet a German that admits they were Nazis honey".......


----------



## MHunterB

Penelope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two thirds of the entire Jewish population of Europe were exterminated.  That's huge ratio.
> 
> How does that compare with other groups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that no. is correct but lets say it is, they were not all killed by the Germans, many many were killed by Russian and by Jews themselves . Many fought in wars and died as well.
> 
> I bet more died at the hands of Russians than by Germans.
Click to expand...


Again, there is nothing to really discuss in the post above since it contains not a single documented fact.

The  percentage overall was about 2/3:  Jewish populations in different nations sustained very different losses.  In Poland, the largest Jewish population (about 3.3 million) was about 90% wiped out.  In Denmark, virtually all the 5,000 Jews survived (because the Danes collected them  and shipped them to safety away from the Nazis).  In Italy, which was an ally for half the war and not 'occupied', there weren't any organized round-ups of Jews until the Germans came into Italy....  In some areas - Croatia, Romania - the local 'auxiliaries' of the Nazi party joined in the mass murders of Jews and Roma.  

As far as the 'many many' Jews being alleged as killed by Russians during WW2 :  where is the documentation for that?  Which historians are claiming the Russians carried out wholesale shootings, etc of Jews?

"Many were killed by Jews themselves" -  Exactly how did that supposedly happen?  

"Many fought in wars and died as well" - exactly how many of any European nation's military were actually Jews who hadn't been raised as Christians?   Of course such numbers would never be included in the casualty figures for CIVILIANS - which is  to what the '6 million' number refers.

And incidentally, the estimate is that one-quarter of those were children under 16.

"I bet......."

One more time:  history is not about 'feelings' and 'beliefs'. Or "bets".  

The Russians were not the ones setting up camps all over Poland and shipping Jews, Roma, Sinta, everyone else there by the millions:  it was ONLY the Nazis.


----------



## MHunterB

Penelope said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two thirds of the entire Jewish population of Europe were exterminated.  That's huge ratio.
> 
> How does that compare with other groups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begs the questions:  Exactly how purposefully ignorant are holocaust deniers?  Are they completely disingenuous all the time or just plain stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally *I think* anyone who believe the Jewish holocaust story is ignorant, or just disingenuous or just plain stupid, and you know what, after what I just had to watch on
> Tv the last few weeks, I frankly couldn't care less.
Click to expand...


Evidently you don't realize, Penelope, that people will only be impressed by what a poster purportedly 'thinks' in direct proportion to that poster's credibility.

And, as 'Discombobulated' has accurately observed, you've got a complete void in that suit....but debate or discussion is not a bridge game.


----------



## SAYIT

dilloduck said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many others ?
> from your article
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ... some say 5.47 million and some say 5.67 million, half of whom were Jews. You have other numbers?
> The Polish Institute of National Remembrance (IPN) estimates total deaths under the German occupation at 5,470,000 to 5.670,000 Jews and Poles, 2,770,000 Poles, 2.7 to 2.9 million Jews  According to IPN research there were also 150,000 victims of Soviet repression.
> World War II casualties of Poland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No---do you ?
Click to expand...


I gather that's your white flag.


----------



## MHunterB

dilloduck said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's no elephant in the room-----this entire " Germans are meticulous record keepers " is a joke in itself. How do we know they were even truthful when they wrote things down ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another vote for just plain fucking stupid.   I'll tally them up later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't hear an answer there. This is evidence of the defense breaking down and resorting to name calling.
Click to expand...


How do you presume to know the Germans - especially the military! - were NOT 'meticulous record-keepers'?   There are entire warehouses full of filing cabinets with records of Nazi military activity during the war.  

Where is your support for the premise that those writing the records were not seeking to be accurate?


----------



## Sunni Man

Coyote said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are just a little bit too stupid to realize that *the Nazis kept extensive detailed records of all their activities.*  The Holocaust is no mystery, we know who was killed, where, when, and by whom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and there stands the elephant in the room that they keep tiptoeing around
Click to expand...

And yet there is not even 1 single entry in any of those hundreds of thousands of pages of records that says there were gas chambers or that anyone was ever gassed.  

If there was such a record. It would be the smoking gun evidence to prove the holocaust gas chamber story and shut the deniers up for good.

But there isn't......and the whole gas chamber story is just farce cooked up by the victorious allies to further demonize the defeated germans.   ...


----------



## Penelope

MHunterB said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Begs the questions:  Exactly how purposefully ignorant are holocaust deniers?  Are they completely disingenuous all the time or just plain stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally *I think* anyone who believe the Jewish holocaust story is ignorant, or just disingenuous or just plain stupid, and you know what, after what I just had to watch on
> Tv the last few weeks, I frankly couldn't care less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently you don't realize, Penelope, that people will only be impressed by what a poster purportedly 'thinks' in direct proportion to that poster's credibility.
> 
> And, as 'Discombobulated' has accurately observed, you've got a complete void in that suit....but debate or discussion is not a bridge game.
Click to expand...


Same as you *Think*
 Same as the poster before me *did think*

Read some history. Start with the 1880's or there about , Russia. I left enough links for you to learn something.  I think based on what I have read, you know "think" comprehend, grasp the meaning of, from what I know I "think".  Just like based on what you know you "think". 
Obviously you don't realize Mary, people think when they read. Is automatic for some people, and if they read with an OPEN mind, they can actually realize some things are not what they had thought.


----------



## Penelope

Sunni Man said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are just a little bit too stupid to realize that *the Nazis kept extensive detailed records of all their activities.*  The Holocaust is no mystery, we know who was killed, where, when, and by whom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and there stands the elephant in the room that they keep tiptoeing around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet there is not even 1 single entry in any of those hundreds of thousands of pages of records that says there were gas chambers or that anyone was ever gassed.
> 
> If there was such a record. It would be the smoking gun evidence to prove the holocaust gas chamber story and shut the deniers up for good.
> 
> But there isn't......and the whole gas chamber story is just farce cooked up by the victorious allies to further demonize the defeated germans.   ...
Click to expand...


They would not of had to had a court case about it years later. If only there were proof besides pictures and some far fetch stories.  We know how gossip and stories travel. The fish story grows, and grows till its made the news, the bigger the fish the better.


----------



## Pennywise

So once again we are left with "Jews are discriminated against, because people hate Jews". 

That makes so much more sense, than the possibility that Jews have been uniquely tribal throughout their history, thereby alienating other groups and feeding into hostility toward them. Which is not even claiming that this is some cabal of exclusion toward goyim, but simply an effort to remain a tight knit group which favors others of the same group. Anyone who ever worked in certain industries will tell you it's true and impossible to not see unless one is willfully ignorant.

It's just like race baiters who will never ask minorities to take a long hard look at their own communities before pointing the finger toward the White Devil.


----------



## dilloduck

SAYIT said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ... some say 5.47 million and some say 5.67 million, half of whom were Jews. You have other numbers?
> The Polish Institute of National Remembrance (IPN) estimates total deaths under the German occupation at 5,470,000 to 5.670,000 Jews and Poles, 2,770,000 Poles, 2.7 to 2.9 million Jews  According to IPN research there were also 150,000 victims of Soviet repression.
> World War II casualties of Poland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No---do you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gather that's your white flag.
Click to expand...


In your dreams---didn't these obsessive record keepers have the numbers for people other than Jews ?


----------



## SAYIT

dilloduck said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> No---do you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gather that's your white flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your dreams---didn't these obsessive record keepers have the numbers for people other than Jews ?
Click to expand...


You can't possibly be so dim. Once more for the terminally stupid:
The Polish Institute of National Remembrance (IPN) estimates total deaths under the German occupation at 5,470,000 to 5,670,000, *half of whom were Jewish*.


----------



## dilloduck

SAYIT said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gather that's your white flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your dreams---didn't these obsessive record keepers have the numbers for people other than Jews ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't possibly be so dim. Once more for the terminally stupid:
> The Polish Institute of National Remembrance (IPN) estimates total deaths under the German occupation at 5,470,000 to 5,670,000, *half of whom were Jewish*.
Click to expand...


and what is the breakdown of the other half ?


----------



## Coyote

90% of the Jews in Poland were exterminated, and Poland was a country with a pretty significant Jewish minority.


----------



## dilloduck

Coyote said:


> 90% of the Jews in Poland were exterminated, and Poland was a country with a pretty significant Jewish minority.



deaths under the German occupation at 5,470,000 to 5,670,000,* half of whom were Jewish.*

what is the racial, religious, ethnic, etc  breakdown of the OTHER half who died ?


----------



## Pennywise

dilloduck said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of the Jews in Poland were exterminated, and Poland was a country with a pretty significant Jewish minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deaths under the German occupation at 5,470,000 to 5,670,000,* half of whom were Jewish.*
> 
> what is the racial, religious, ethnic, etc  breakdown of the OTHER half who died ?
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter.


----------



## dilloduck

Pennywise said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of the Jews in Poland were exterminated, and Poland was a country with a pretty significant Jewish minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deaths under the German occupation at 5,470,000 to 5,670,000,* half of whom were Jewish.*
> 
> what is the racial, religious, ethnic, etc  breakdown of the OTHER half who died ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter.
Click to expand...


I thought everything mattered to the obsessive German record keepers.


----------



## Pennywise

dilloduck said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> deaths under the German occupation at 5,470,000 to 5,670,000,* half of whom were Jewish.*
> 
> what is the racial, religious, ethnic, etc  breakdown of the OTHER half who died ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought everything mattered to the obsessive German record keepers.
Click to expand...


Only with Jews.


----------



## Pennywise

Jews never try to destroy people who do not tow the line- https://tv.yahoo.com/news/stars-fac...ar-words-over-israel-120120695.html?.tsrc=lgw


----------



## Pennywise

Pennywise said:


> Jews never try to destroy people who do not tow the line- https://tv.yahoo.com/news/stars-fac...ar-words-over-israel-120120695.html?.tsrc=lgw



_One top producer who has worked with Cruz says he privately has vowed not to hire her again. _


----------



## dilloduck

Pennywise said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought everything mattered to the obsessive German record keepers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only with Jews.
Click to expand...


Damn racists


----------



## Discombobulated

Peach said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Look at their pics and use your brain. "
> 
> There are no facts presented in this "argument".  It cannot be considered a contribution to anything but ill-will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures.....there are still living witnesses.   No doubt the deniers believe the witnesses are part of a massive conspiracy to cover up the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which includes six people I knew, only two of which ever met each other.................
Click to expand...


I knew a man who was among the first US soldiers to liberate a concentration camp.   The Holocaust is no great mystery, no secret hidden history, no conspiracy to cover up the truth, everyone knows all about it in graphic detail.   The only people who say they have doubts about the historical record are either completely ignorant or absolutely dishonest.  There's no need to argue with Holocaust deniers as if they argued from an equal position.


----------



## Discombobulated

Sunni Man said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are just a little bit too stupid to realize that *the Nazis kept extensive detailed records of all their activities.*  The Holocaust is no mystery, we know who was killed, where, when, and by whom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and there stands the elephant in the room that they keep tiptoeing around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet there is not even 1 single entry in any of those hundreds of thousands of pages of records that says there were gas chambers or that anyone was ever gassed.
> 
> If there was such a record. It would be the smoking gun evidence to prove the holocaust gas chamber story and shut the deniers up for good.
> 
> But there isn't......and the whole gas chamber story is just farce cooked up by the victorious allies to further demonize the defeated germans.   ...
Click to expand...


Here's a good example of purposeful ignorance.


----------



## dilloduck

Discombobulated said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures.....there are still living witnesses.   No doubt the deniers believe the witnesses are part of a massive conspiracy to cover up the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which includes six people I knew, only two of which ever met each other.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew a man who was among the first US soldiers to liberate a concentration camp.   The Holocaust is no great mystery, no secret hidden history, no conspiracy to cover up the truth, everyone knows all about it in graphic detail.   The only people who say they have doubts about the historical record are either completely ignorant or absolutely dishonest.  There's no need to argue with Holocaust deniers as if they argued from an equal position.
Click to expand...


There's no doubt that when the allies liberated a camp they were horrified at the number of dead and dying that they came across. Seeing thousands of emaciated and dead bodies and smelling the stench had to be traumatizing. I haven't heard anyone denying that.


----------



## Coyote

Sunni Man said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are just a little bit too stupid to realize that *the Nazis kept extensive detailed records of all their activities.*  The Holocaust is no mystery, we know who was killed, where, when, and by whom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and there stands the elephant in the room that they keep tiptoeing around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet there is not even 1 single entry in any of those hundreds of thousands of pages of records that says there were gas chambers or that anyone was ever gassed.
> 
> If there was such a record. It would be the smoking gun evidence to prove the holocaust gas chamber story and shut the deniers up for good.
> 
> But there isn't......and the whole gas chamber story is just farce cooked up by the victorious allies to further demonize the defeated germans.   ...
Click to expand...


You have first-hand accounts from Nazi's who actually participated in gassings - hundreds of accounts.  Not one has come forth and said he was coerced and not one has altered his testimony.

You have entries in Goebbels diaries: 



> Beginning with Lublin, the Jews in the General Government are now being evacuated eastward. *The procedure is a pretty barbaric one and not to be described here more definitely. Not much will remain of the Jews. On the whole it can be said that about 60 per cent of them will have to be liquidated whereas only about 40 per cent can be used for forced labor.*
> 
> [By General Government is meant German-occupied Poland. It is obvious from this entry that Goebbels knew of the gas-chamber atrocities, but it is significant that there was any form of human depravity which he would recognize as barbaric when resorted to by Nazis.]
> 
> The former Gauleiter of Vienna, who is to carry this measure through, is doing it with considerable circumspection and according to a method that does not attract too much attention. A judgment is being visited upon the Jews that, while barbaric, is fully deserved by them. The prophesy which the Fuehrer made about them for having brought on a new world war is beginning to come true in a most terrible manner. One must not be sentimental in these matters. If we did not fight the Jews, they would destroy us. It's a life-and-death struggle between the Aryan race and the Jewish bacillus. No other government and no other regime would have the strength for such a global solution of this question. Here, too, the Fuehrer is the undismayed champion of a radical solution necessitated by conditions and therefore inexorable. Fortunately a whole series of possibilities presents itself for us in wartime that would be denied us in peacetime. We shall have to profit by this.
> 
> [Hitler in a Reichstag speech on January 30, 1939, prophesied that the outbreak of another world war would mean the end of the Jews in Europe. He then said: "I want today once again to make a prophecy: In case the international Jewish financiers within and outside Europe succeed once more in hurling the peoples into a world war, the result will be, not the Bolshevization of the world and with it a victory of Jewry, but the annihilation of the Jewish race in Europe."]
> 
> The ghettoes that will be emptied in the cities of the General Government now will be refilled with Jews thrown out of the Reich. This process is to be repeated from time to time. There is nothing funny in it for the Jews, and the fact that Jewry's representatives in England and America are today organizing and sponsoring the war against Germany must be paid for dearly by its representatives in Europe - and that's only right.





> April 29, 1942 (p. 195)
> 
> The SD gave me a police report on conditions in the East. The danger of the Partisans continues to exist in unmitigated intensity in the occupied areas. The Partisans have, after all, caused us very great difficulties during the winter, and these difficulties have by no means ceased with the beginning of spring. Short shrift is made of the Jews in all eastern occupied areas. Tens of thousands of them are liquidated.



Repeatedly, throughout the diaries, are references to "liquidated".  Liquidated means killed - not stashed in camps.  Not exported to other countries. 

There also top secret letters found (from multiple people) talking about the pre-cursor to the gas chambers: gassing vans, where people were packed in to be killed and slips which occured, ways to improve them, etc.

That's just a beginning.


----------



## Sunni Man

Goebbel's diary make no mention of gas chambers or gassing.   ...


----------



## Penelope

Perhaps this was the holocaust. The Dresden bombings, the whole town ablaze, they used HIGH explosives bombs. 

The soviets were coming from the east, we are told in many reports whoever survived followed the Germans for fear of the Soviets, so Churchill goes and bombs ahead of the Soviets.  Germany claimed around 200,000 people died, but that was just "propaganda"

What do you think?

Bombing of Dresden in World War II Bombing of Dresden in World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

of the Second World War in the European Theatre. In four raids between 13 and 15 February 1945, 722 heavy bombers of the British Royal Air Force (RAF) and 527 of the United States Army Air Forces (USAAF) dropped more than 3,900 tons of high-explosive bombs and incendiary devices on the city.[1] The bombing and the resulting firestorm destroyed over 1,600 acres (6.5 km2) of the city centre.[2] Between 22,700 and 25,000 people were killed


A Dresden police report written shortly after the attacks reported that the old town and the inner eastern suburbs had been engulfed in a single fire that had destroyed almost 12,000 dwellings.[78] The same report said that the raids had destroyed *24 banks, 26 insurance buildings, 31 stores and retail houses, 640 shops, 64 warehouses, 2 market halls, 31 large hotels, 26 public houses, 63 administrative buildings, 3 theatres, 18 cinemas, 11 churches, 6 chapels; 5 other cultural buildings, 19 hospitals including auxiliary, overflow hospitals, and private clinics, 39 schools, 5 consulates, the zoo, the waterworks, the railways, 19 postal facilities, 4 tram facilities, and 19 ships and barges. The Wehrmacht's main command post in the Taschenbergpalais, 19 military hospitals and a number of less significant military facilities were also destroyed.[78] Almost 200 factories were damaged, 136 seriously damaged (including several of the Zeiss Ikon precision optical engineering works), 28 with medium to serious damage, and 35 with light damage.[79]*An RAF assessment showed that 23 percent of the industrial buildings, and 56 percent of the non-industrial buildings, not counting residential buildings, had been seriously damaged. Around 78,000 dwellings had been completely destroyed; 27,700 were uninhabitable, and 64,500 damaged, but readily repairable



> To my left I suddenly see a woman. I can see her to this day and shall never forget it. She carries a bundle in her arms. It is a baby. She runs, she falls, and the child flies in an arc into the fire.
> Suddenly, I saw people again, right in front of me. They scream and gesticulate with their hands, and then&#8212;to my utter horror and amazement&#8212;I see how one after the other they simply seem to let themselves drop to the ground. (Today I know that these unfortunate people were the victims of lack of oxygen). They fainted and then burnt to cinders.
> Insane fear grips me and from then on I repeat one simple sentence to myself continuously: "I don't want to burn to death". I do not know how many people I fell over. I know only one thing: that I must not burn.
> &#8212; Margaret Freyer, survivor


----------



## Discombobulated

Sunni Man said:


> Goebbel's diary make no mention of gas chambers or gassing.   ...



Is that another one you got from a web site, or did you conduct your own intensive scholarly research?


----------



## Discombobulated

Penelope said:


> Perhaps this was the holocaust. The Dresden bombings, the whole town ablaze, they used HIGH explosives bombs.
> 
> The soviets were coming from the east, we are told in many reports whoever survived followed the Germans for fear of the Soviets, so Churchill goes and bombs ahead of the Soviets.  Germany claimed around 200,000 people died, but that was just "propaganda"
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Bombing of Dresden in World War II Bombing of Dresden in World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> of the Second World War in the European Theatre. In four raids between 13 and 15 February 1945, 722 heavy bombers of the British Royal Air Force (RAF) and 527 of the United States Army Air Forces (USAAF) dropped more than 3,900 tons of high-explosive bombs and incendiary devices on the city.[1] The bombing and the resulting firestorm destroyed over 1,600 acres (6.5 km2) of the city centre.[2] Between 22,700 and 25,000 people were killed
> 
> 
> A Dresden police report written shortly after the attacks reported that the old town and the inner eastern suburbs had been engulfed in a single fire that had destroyed almost 12,000 dwellings.[78] The same report said that the raids had destroyed *24 banks, 26 insurance buildings, 31 stores and retail houses, 640 shops, 64 warehouses, 2 market halls, 31 large hotels, 26 public houses, 63 administrative buildings, 3 theatres, 18 cinemas, 11 churches, 6 chapels; 5 other cultural buildings, 19 hospitals including auxiliary, overflow hospitals, and private clinics, 39 schools, 5 consulates, the zoo, the waterworks, the railways, 19 postal facilities, 4 tram facilities, and 19 ships and barges. The Wehrmacht's main command post in the Taschenbergpalais, 19 military hospitals and a number of less significant military facilities were also destroyed.[78] Almost 200 factories were damaged, 136 seriously damaged (including several of the Zeiss Ikon precision optical engineering works), 28 with medium to serious damage, and 35 with light damage.[79]*An RAF assessment showed that 23 percent of the industrial buildings, and 56 percent of the non-industrial buildings, not counting residential buildings, had been seriously damaged. Around 78,000 dwellings had been completely destroyed; 27,700 were uninhabitable, and 64,500 damaged, but readily repairable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my left I suddenly see a woman. I can see her to this day and shall never forget it. She carries a bundle in her arms. It is a baby. She runs, she falls, and the child flies in an arc into the fire.
> Suddenly, I saw people again, right in front of me. They scream and gesticulate with their hands, and thento my utter horror and amazementI see how one after the other they simply seem to let themselves drop to the ground. (Today I know that these unfortunate people were the victims of lack of oxygen). They fainted and then burnt to cinders.
> Insane fear grips me and from then on I repeat one simple sentence to myself continuously: "I don't want to burn to death". I do not know how many people I fell over. I know only one thing: that I must not burn.
>  Margaret Freyer, survivor
Click to expand...


Or perhaps not.


----------



## Discombobulated

Pennywise said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of the Jews in Poland were exterminated, and Poland was a country with a pretty significant Jewish minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deaths under the German occupation at 5,470,000 to 5,670,000,* half of whom were Jewish.*
> 
> what is the racial, religious, ethnic, etc  breakdown of the OTHER half who died ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter.
Click to expand...


Really?  Why doesn't it matter?


----------



## dilloduck

Discombobulated said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> deaths under the German occupation at 5,470,000 to 5,670,000,* half of whom were Jewish.*
> 
> what is the racial, religious, ethnic, etc  breakdown of the OTHER half who died ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Why doesn't it matter?
Click to expand...


I guess you would have to ask the folks who were in charge of record keeping.


----------



## Discombobulated

dilloduck said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Why doesn't it matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you would have to ask the folks who were in charge of record keeping.
Click to expand...


Do you ever say anything that makes any sense?


----------



## dilloduck

Discombobulated said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Why doesn't it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you would have to ask the folks who were in charge of record keeping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever say anything that makes any sense?
Click to expand...


If it did matter wouldn't the Germans have kept records ?


----------



## Discombobulated

dilloduck said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you would have to ask the folks who were in charge of record keeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever say anything that makes any sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it did matter wouldn't the Germans have kept records ?
Click to expand...


They did, as everyone already knows.


----------



## dilloduck

Discombobulated said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever say anything that makes any sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it did matter wouldn't the Germans have kept records ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did, as everyone already knows.
Click to expand...


So where are the numbers ?


----------



## Discombobulated

dilloduck said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it did matter wouldn't the Germans have kept records ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did, as everyone already knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where are the numbers ?
Click to expand...


Which numbers?


----------



## dilloduck

Discombobulated said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did, as everyone already knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where are the numbers ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which numbers?
Click to expand...


The numbers I already asked for once in this thread.


----------



## Discombobulated

Maybe some of the Nazi sympathizers can digest these numbers....

http://www.shamash.org/holocaust/denial/nazi_doc.txt


----------



## Coyote

dilloduck said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of the Jews in Poland were exterminated, and Poland was a country with a pretty significant Jewish minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deaths under the German occupation at 5,470,000 to 5,670,000,* half of whom were Jewish.*
> 
> what is the racial, religious, ethnic, etc  breakdown of the OTHER half who died ?
Click to expand...


I'm not disputing that and all the deaths should be remembered.  But I think it's important to also think in terms of percentages of populations as well when you are talking about genocide.  It brings meaning to scale: Was the Holocaust Only Against Jews?



> *A far higher percentage of Jews were lost than that of their non-Jewish counterparts in all other groups. While 90% of Poland's Jewish population was decimated, 94% of Polish Christians survived.* Close to 60% of Europe's total Jewish population was murdered, while the millions of Russians deaths represented 15% of their population. A large number of Poles and Russians were killed during the German Army's invasion and occupation of their lands, and many Russian soldiers died in captivity in violation of international conventions. It would seem inaccurate to classify these dead as Holocaust victims, although racism was undeniably a factor in the treatment they received.




But, I agree - the others are frequently overlooked (from the same source)

    2 million ethnic Poles
    6 million Soviet citizens
    2 million Soviet POW's
    1.5 million Gypsies
    200,000 handicapped and mentally retarded Germans
    5,000  15,000 homosexuals


----------



## dilloduck

Discombobulated said:


> Maybe some of the Nazi sympathizers can digest these numbers....
> 
> http://www.shamash.org/holocaust/denial/nazi_doc.txt



The numbers I asked for weren't there.


----------



## Penelope

Sunni Man said:


> Goebbel's diary make no mention of gas chambers or gassing.   ...



I have to agree. 


> Schach reported to me on questions regarding the gau of Berlin. We must deal again with the Jewish problem. There are still 40,000 Jews in Berlin and despite the heavy blows dealt them they are still insolent and aggressive. It is exceedingly difficult to shove them off to the East because a large part of them are at work in the munitions industry and because the Jews are to *be evacuated only by families. *



I take liquidated as who cares about evacuation by families anymore, we need to get rid of them anyway we can, to where ever we can. I never get the impression of killing them. 

If anything that diary does not more than to show Hitler thought the protocols of Zion were real, also that we can't leave them to the Soviets. 

Speaks rather in favor of the Germans and their real concern and fear of the Jewish people.


----------



## Discombobulated

Pennywise said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers I already asked for once in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the user name of the moron with whom you are chatting. You are better off banging your head into a concrete curb.
Click to expand...


Try reading post #373.....that is if you are at all inclined to do any actual reading.  You should take comfort in the fact that it's presented through a web site, a format you can understand.


----------



## Discombobulated

dilloduck said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some of the Nazi sympathizers can digest these numbers....
> 
> http://www.shamash.org/holocaust/denial/nazi_doc.txt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers I asked for weren't there.
Click to expand...


You read nothing.  Why do you people have to lie about everything all the time?


----------



## dilloduck

Discombobulated said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers I already asked for once in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the user name of the moron with whom you are chatting. You are better off banging your head into a concrete curb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading post #373.....that is if you are at all inclined to do any actual reading.  You should take comfort in the fact that it's presented through a web site, a format you can understand.
Click to expand...


already dragging out the insults ? How come you can't do this without  the insults ?


----------



## LiberalMedia

Sunni Man said:


> The so called "Holocaust" is the only historical event that people are not allowed to debate in several western countries under threat of heavy fines and imprisonment.
> 
> Which begs the question:  "What are the authorities trying to hide?"   .....



Your bigotry, from civilized society.


----------



## Coyote

Sunni Man said:


> Goebbel's diary make no mention of gas chambers or gassing.   ...



I think there are enough indirect references to make sound logical conclusions

anyway...his diary isn't the only source of gaseous behavior.


----------



## Discombobulated

Penelope said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goebbel's diary make no mention of gas chambers or gassing.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Schach reported to me on questions regarding the gau of Berlin. We must deal again with the Jewish problem. There are still 40,000 Jews in Berlin and despite the heavy blows dealt them they are still insolent and aggressive. It is exceedingly difficult to shove them off to the East because a large part of them are at work in the munitions industry and because the Jews are to *be evacuated only by families. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take liquidated as who cares about evacuation by families anymore, we need to get rid of them anyway we can, to where ever we can. I never get the impression of killing them.
> 
> If anything that diary does not more than to show Hitler thought the protocols of Zion were real, also that we can't leave them to the Soviets.
> 
> Speaks rather in favor of the Germans and their real concern and fear of the Jewish people.
Click to expand...


Do you mischaracterize and distort history just for fun?  Because I'm having an awfully good time laughing at your idiotic remarks.   You provide plenty of cheap entertainment.


----------



## Coyote

Penelope said:


> Perhaps this was the holocaust. The Dresden bombings, the whole town ablaze, they used HIGH explosives bombs.
> 
> The soviets were coming from the east, we are told in many reports whoever survived followed the Germans for fear of the Soviets, so Churchill goes and bombs ahead of the Soviets.  Germany claimed around 200,000 people died, but that was just "propaganda"
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Bombing of Dresden in World War II Bombing of Dresden in World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> of the Second World War in the European Theatre. In four raids between 13 and 15 February 1945, 722 heavy bombers of the British Royal Air Force (RAF) and 527 of the United States Army Air Forces (USAAF) dropped more than 3,900 tons of high-explosive bombs and incendiary devices on the city.[1] The bombing and the resulting firestorm destroyed over 1,600 acres (6.5 km2) of the city centre.[2] Between 22,700 and 25,000 people were killed
> 
> 
> A Dresden police report written shortly after the attacks reported that the old town and the inner eastern suburbs had been engulfed in a single fire that had destroyed almost 12,000 dwellings.[78] The same report said that the raids had destroyed *24 banks, 26 insurance buildings, 31 stores and retail houses, 640 shops, 64 warehouses, 2 market halls, 31 large hotels, 26 public houses, 63 administrative buildings, 3 theatres, 18 cinemas, 11 churches, 6 chapels; 5 other cultural buildings, 19 hospitals including auxiliary, overflow hospitals, and private clinics, 39 schools, 5 consulates, the zoo, the waterworks, the railways, 19 postal facilities, 4 tram facilities, and 19 ships and barges. The Wehrmacht's main command post in the Taschenbergpalais, 19 military hospitals and a number of less significant military facilities were also destroyed.[78] Almost 200 factories were damaged, 136 seriously damaged (including several of the Zeiss Ikon precision optical engineering works), 28 with medium to serious damage, and 35 with light damage.[79]*An RAF assessment showed that 23 percent of the industrial buildings, and 56 percent of the non-industrial buildings, not counting residential buildings, had been seriously damaged. Around 78,000 dwellings had been completely destroyed; 27,700 were uninhabitable, and 64,500 damaged, but readily repairable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my left I suddenly see a woman. I can see her to this day and shall never forget it. She carries a bundle in her arms. It is a baby. She runs, she falls, and the child flies in an arc into the fire.
> Suddenly, I saw people again, right in front of me. They scream and gesticulate with their hands, and thento my utter horror and amazementI see how one after the other they simply seem to let themselves drop to the ground. (Today I know that these unfortunate people were the victims of lack of oxygen). They fainted and then burnt to cinders.
> Insane fear grips me and from then on I repeat one simple sentence to myself continuously: "I don't want to burn to death". I do not know how many people I fell over. I know only one thing: that I must not burn.
>  Margaret Freyer, survivor
Click to expand...


Dresdon isn't genocide. 

War involves a lot of atrocities and, if you want to discuss WW2 in a broader way outside of the Holocaust - it might be better in it's own thread - as it's a pretty complicated historical topic.


----------



## Discombobulated

dilloduck said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the user name of the moron with whom you are chatting. You are better off banging your head into a concrete curb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading post #373.....that is if you are at all inclined to do any actual reading.  You should take comfort in the fact that it's presented through a web site, a format you can understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already dragging out the insults ? How come you can't do this without  the insults ?
Click to expand...


Are you kidding?  I'm humoring you people. That's about as good as Holocaust deniers should expect from normal people.


----------



## Coyote

dilloduck said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you would have to ask the folks who were in charge of record keeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever say anything that makes any sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it did matter wouldn't the Germans have kept records ?
Click to expand...


There were records - letters etc discussing it.


----------



## dilloduck

LiberalMedia said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The so called "Holocaust" is the only historical event that people are not allowed to debate in several western countries under threat of heavy fines and imprisonment.
> 
> Which begs the question:  "What are the authorities trying to hide?"   .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bigotry, from civilized society.
Click to expand...


Why would they bother to do that ?


----------



## dilloduck

dilloduck said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of the Jews in Poland were exterminated, and Poland was a country with a pretty significant Jewish minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deaths under the German occupation at 5,470,000 to 5,670,000,* half of whom were Jewish.*
> 
> what is the racial, religious, ethnic, etc  breakdown of the OTHER half who died ?
Click to expand...


bump


----------



## Pennywise

Hitler wanted the Jews expelled from the whole of Europe so he could build his "Thousand Year Reich", but no countries would take them, so he treated them (and millions of non Jews) like subhumans and lost no sleep over their suffering and deaths.

Where it gets murky (and highly suspect) is the issue of numbers of dead, methods of death, motivations, etc.

I watched another "holocaust" show on Netflix about an American soldiers who ended up POWs and put in a camp with European Jews and others. Some real tear-jerking stuff seeing these (still living) American Vets and their memories. I welled up more than once. But that's war. War is Hell. I saw nothing in that program any worse than what was done by Russians or Japanese in WW2. Savagery is a tool of war, it's not unique to "the holocaust".


----------



## Coyote

Penelope said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goebbel's diary make no mention of gas chambers or gassing.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Schach reported to me on questions regarding the gau of Berlin. We must deal again with the Jewish problem. There are still 40,000 Jews in Berlin and despite the heavy blows dealt them they are still insolent and aggressive. It is exceedingly difficult to shove them off to the East because a large part of them are at work in the munitions industry and because the Jews are to *be evacuated only by families. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take liquidated as who cares about evacuation by families anymore, we need to get rid of them anyway we can, to where ever we can. I never get the impression of killing them.
> 
> If anything that diary does not more than to show Hitler thought the protocols of Zion were real, also that we can't leave them to the Soviets.
> 
> Speaks rather in favor of the Germans and their real concern and fear of the Jewish people.
Click to expand...


Wow....talk about a novel and creative approach to "liquidated".

_
"The procedure is a pretty barbaric one and not to be described here more definitely. Not much will remain of the Jews. On the whole it can be said that about 60 per cent of them will have to be liquidated whereas only about 40 per cent can be used for forced labor."_

of course....some were simply shot, and there were the well documented and described "gassing vans" that helped them evacuate families.  Very caring I suppose.



*
liq·ui·date*
[lik-wi-deyt] Show IPA
verb (used with object), liq·ui·dat·ed, liq·ui·dat·ing.
1.
to settle or pay (a debt): to liquidate a claim.
2.
to reduce (accounts) to order; determine the amount of (indebtedness or damages).
3.
to convert (inventory, securities, or other assets) into cash.
4.
*to get rid of, especially by killing: to liquidate the enemies of the regime.*
5.
to break up or do away with: to liquidate a partnership.


----------



## Discombobulated

Coyote said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever say anything that makes any sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it did matter wouldn't the Germans have kept records ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were records - letters etc discussing it.
Click to expand...


It might be interesting if Holocaust deniers could ever come up with any actual evidence to support their idiotic theories.


----------



## Coyote

dilloduck said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of the Jews in Poland were exterminated, and Poland was a country with a pretty significant Jewish minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deaths under the German occupation at 5,470,000 to 5,670,000,* half of whom were Jewish.*
> 
> what is the racial, religious, ethnic, etc  breakdown of the OTHER half who died ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bump
Click to expand...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/9583475-post374.html


----------



## dilloduck

> The conception of Jewish exclusivity in the Holocaust went unchallenged in the early years of study on the subject. It is undeniable that the Jews suffered the greatest death toll, and entire communities were obliterated in Eastern Europe and to a great extent in western countries. The notion of exclusivity however is challenged by the existence of similar forces working against different social and ethnic groups such as homosexuals and the Roma, which resulted in the victimization and systematic destruction of homosexual lives and lifestyles, as well as those of the Roma.* An inclusion of social groups in a definition of genocide would further challenge the notion of the Jewish genocide as unique within the context of the Holocaust*. While statistically speaking Jew suffered much more at the hands of the Nazis, Ellie Weisel&#8217;s belief that &#8220;a focus on other victims may detract from the Judaic specificity of the Holocaust&#8221;[22] fosters a misrepresentation of history and devalues the suffering of other victims of Nazi atrocities. Simon Wiesenthal argues that &#8220;the Holocaust transcended the confines of Jewish community and that there were other victims.&#8221;[22] _*In the mid-1970s new discourses emerged that challenged the exclusivity of the Jewish genocide within the Holocaust, though not without great resistance.*_



Persecution of homosexuals in Nazi Germany and the Holocaust - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Discombobulated

Pennywise said:


> Hitler wanted the Jews expelled from the whole of Europe so he could build his "Thousand Year Reich", but no countries would take them, so he treated them (and millions of non Jews) like subhumans and lost no sleep over their suffering and deaths.
> 
> Where it gets murky (and highly suspect) is the issue of numbers of dead, methods of death, motivations, etc.
> 
> I watched another "holocaust" show on Netflix about an American soldiers who ended up POWs and put in a camp with European Jews and others. Some real tear-jerking stuff seeing these (still living) American Vets and their memories. I welled up more than once. But that's war. War is Hell. I saw nothing in that program any worse than what was done by Russians or Japanese in WW2. Savagery is a tool of war, it's not unique to "the holocaust".



No, you are completely wrong.   There is no controversy about the numbers of Jews killed in the Holocaust.   The only question about numbers is the estimates of the total number of people killed in situ by Einsatzgruppen and other SS units; if anything those numbers are too low, extremely conservative estimates.


----------



## Pennywise

Discombobulated said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler wanted the Jews expelled from the whole of Europe so he could build his "Thousand Year Reich", but no countries would take them, so he treated them (and millions of non Jews) like subhumans and lost no sleep over their suffering and deaths.
> 
> Where it gets murky (and highly suspect) is the issue of numbers of dead, methods of death, motivations, etc.
> 
> I watched another "holocaust" show on Netflix about an American soldiers who ended up POWs and put in a camp with European Jews and others. Some real tear-jerking stuff seeing these (still living) American Vets and their memories. I welled up more than once. But that's war. War is Hell. I saw nothing in that program any worse than what was done by Russians or Japanese in WW2. Savagery is a tool of war, it's not unique to "the holocaust".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are completely wrong.   There is no controversy about the numbers of Jews killed in the Holocaust.   The only question about numbers is the estimates of the total number of people killed in situ by Einsatzgruppen and other SS units; if anything those numbers are too low, extremely conservative estimates.
Click to expand...


Then why are the numbers being reduced as to the claims?

Israeli Historians Welcome Revision Of Auschwitz Death Toll


----------



## Penelope

Coyote said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goebbel's diary make no mention of gas chambers or gassing.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are enough indirect references to make sound logical conclusions
> 
> anyway...his diary isn't the only source of gaseous behavior.
Click to expand...


I guess if you are preconditioned to believe in the holocaust , as we all were, I mean I did for what over 40 years, then possibly . But just the fact that they also want to protect them from Soviets in case of an invasion, I don't see it. Also liquidation , does not mean kill all the time , if one liquidates a business they sell parts of it to here or there. 

since they thought of the island, with the first letter Mandascar (sp)  and wanted to keep the families together, I get the impression, we can split them up , send  a few here and there and not all to one place, and even split up families if need be.

I do not see premeditation to kill them but to get rid of them, by expelling. Even harsh treatment he said couldn't make them leave.


----------



## Discombobulated

Pennywise said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler wanted the Jews expelled from the whole of Europe so he could build his "Thousand Year Reich", but no countries would take them, so he treated them (and millions of non Jews) like subhumans and lost no sleep over their suffering and deaths.
> 
> Where it gets murky (and highly suspect) is the issue of numbers of dead, methods of death, motivations, etc.
> 
> I watched another "holocaust" show on Netflix about an American soldiers who ended up POWs and put in a camp with European Jews and others. Some real tear-jerking stuff seeing these (still living) American Vets and their memories. I welled up more than once. But that's war. War is Hell. I saw nothing in that program any worse than what was done by Russians or Japanese in WW2. Savagery is a tool of war, it's not unique to "the holocaust".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are completely wrong.   There is no controversy about the numbers of Jews killed in the Holocaust.   The only question about numbers is the estimates of the total number of people killed in situ by Einsatzgruppen and other SS units; if anything those numbers are too low, extremely conservative estimates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are the numbers being reduced as to the claims?
> 
> Israeli Historians Welcome Revision Of Auschwitz Death Toll
Click to expand...


Didn't read your own link did you.


----------



## Discombobulated

Penelope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goebbel's diary make no mention of gas chambers or gassing.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are enough indirect references to make sound logical conclusions
> 
> anyway...his diary isn't the only source of gaseous behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess if you are preconditioned to believe in the holocaust , as we all were, I mean I did for what over 40 years, then possibly . But just the fact that they also want to protect them from Soviets in case of an invasion, I don't see it. Also liquidation , does not mean kill all the time , if one liquidates a business they sell parts of it to here or there.
> 
> since they thought of the island, with the first letter Mandascar (sp)  and wanted to keep the families together, I get the impression, we can split them up , send  a few here and there and not all to one place, and even split up families if need be.
> 
> I do not see premeditation to kill them but to get rid of them, by expelling. Even harsh treatment he said couldn't make them leave.
Click to expand...


Delusional.


----------



## Coyote

Penelope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goebbel's diary make no mention of gas chambers or gassing.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are enough indirect references to make sound logical conclusions
> 
> anyway...his diary isn't the only source of gaseous behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess if you are preconditioned to believe in the holocaust , as we all were, I mean I did for what over 40 years, then possibly . But just the fact that they also want to protect them from Soviets in case of an invasion, I don't see it. Also liquidation , does not mean kill all the time , if one liquidates a business they sell parts of it to here or there.
Click to expand...


I'm not "preconditioned to believe" as you say - but I am able to read and think critically, and draw conclusions from available evidence and I have enough of a scientific background to understand what constitutes evidence.  

When you talk about liquidating people, and you compare that to what the Nazi's actually did - there is no question about what they meant.  Your argument is very very thin.



> since they thought of the island, with the first letter Mandascar (sp)  and wanted to keep the families together, I get the impression, we can split them up , send  a few here and there and not all to one place, and even split up families if need be.
> 
> I do not see premeditation to kill them but to get rid of them, by expelling. Even harsh treatment he said couldn't make them leave.



Some may have initially wanted to expel them - I've heard that.  However, they eventually determined that would not get rid of the "problem" and, over and over you can see extortions to not be soft hearted and that brutal solutions would be needed.  You seem to completely overlook that.


----------



## MHunterB

Pennywise, I think if you read the article carefully, you will find the answer to your question.  I've bolded some of it to help......



Israeli Historians Welcome Revision Of Auschwitz Death Toll
KARIN LAUB, Associated Press 
Jul. 18, 1990 4:50 AM ET


JERUSALEM (AP) _ An Israeli historian today welcomed Poland's decision to lower the official death toll at the Auschwitz-Birkenau death camp from 4 million to under 2 million and acknowledge that most of the victims were Jews. 


''It's a positive change that the Poles decided not to play politics with the victims anymore,'' said Shmuel Krakowski, head of the archives at the Yad Vashem Holocaust Memorial in Jerusalem. 


*Krakowski said that until recently Poland had clung to the higher figure of 4 million victims, including more than 1 million non-Jews, to back claims that Poles and other gentiles suffered as much as Jews at the hands of the Nazis. *


Revised findings by the Auschwitz State Museum said the number of victims in the Nazi death camp in southern Poland actually was *1.1 million to 1.5 million,* the Polish newspaper Gazeta Wyborcza reported Tuesday. 


Of that number, *at least 960,000 were Jews. *


The report cited by Gazeta Wyborcza is to be published next year by the state museum and Yad Vashem memorial. The paper said plaques carrying the inflated death toll have been removed from a memorial at the camp, the largest built by the Nazis. 


*Krakowski said the revised figures were in line with Yad Vashem estimates that fewer than 2 million people were killed in Auschwitz-Birkenau, among them up to 90 percent Jews. *

''We always knew and published the right number,'' he said. ''The Poles didn't want to correct theirs until now because of political considerations.'' 


*Krakowski said because Yad Vashem had always stuck to the lower figure, the new death toll out of Poland did not affect the total of 6 million Jews who perished in the Nazi Holocaust. *


Of the 6 million, just under 4 million were gassed to death in Nazi death camps, the largest of which were located in Nazi-occupied Poland, including Auschwitz-Birkenau, Treblinka and Majdanek. 


Krakowski said the figure of 4 million victims at Auschwitz-Birkenau alone was first mentioned by Rudolf Hoess, the death camp commander, during his trial in Poland after World War II. 


The figure was also cited by a Soviet commission that came to the camp in February 1945, one week after its liberation. It later submitted its findings to the Nuremberg war crimes trials. 


Based on the numbering of inmates, letters linked to transports, and statistical lists made in Jewish ghettos, the number of victims that can be documented is 1.1 million, about 90 percent of whom were Jewish, Franciszek Piper, head of the Auschwitz State Museum's history department, said in an interview with Gazeta Wyborcza. 


*Poland has pressed the Soviets since the 1970s to grant historians access to World War II camp records, which were packed up and taken to the Soviet Union soon after the liberation, Piper said. 


The Ministry of Culture of Poland's new Solidarity-led government has appointed a committee to review the state of the Auschwitz-Birkenau memorial and museum. 


The review wants not only to repair the physical deterioration of the camps, but to correct exhibits dating from the 1950s that the ministry says distort history by concealing the main reason the camps existed was to exterminate Jews. *


----------



## Pennywise

holocaust death toll revised - Bing Images

Notice they added "mainly jews" to the new plaque to appease the usual suspects. 

This is "history"...


----------



## Penelope

Pennywise said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler wanted the Jews expelled from the whole of Europe so he could build his "Thousand Year Reich", but no countries would take them, so he treated them (and millions of non Jews) like subhumans and lost no sleep over their suffering and deaths.
> 
> Where it gets murky (and highly suspect) is the issue of numbers of dead, methods of death, motivations, etc.
> 
> I watched another "holocaust" show on Netflix about an American soldiers who ended up POWs and put in a camp with European Jews and others. Some real tear-jerking stuff seeing these (still living) American Vets and their memories. I welled up more than once. But that's war. War is Hell. I saw nothing in that program any worse than what was done by Russians or Japanese in WW2. Savagery is a tool of war, it's not unique to "the holocaust".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are completely wrong.   There is no controversy about the numbers of Jews killed in the Holocaust.   The only question about numbers is the estimates of the total number of people killed in situ by Einsatzgruppen and other SS units; if anything those numbers are too low, extremely conservative estimates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are the numbers being reduced as to the claims?
> 
> Israeli Historians Welcome Revision Of Auschwitz Death Toll
Click to expand...


That is from the 90's , probably more since then. Still 4 mil gassed, can you just imagine the time spent and man power spent in that. Unreal. 



> Krakowski said the revised figures were in line with Yad Vashem estimates that fewer than 2 million people were killed in Auschwitz-Birkenau, among them up to 90 percent Jews.



This is what they do all the time, fewer than 2 mil were KILLED, *that is the wrong word, the word to use is died. *


----------



## dilloduck

Face it. The Nazi's wanted to rid Germany of ANYONE who was not a healthy heterosexual  Aryan. Are there any other groups that strive for such a "purity" ?


----------



## MHunterB

Pennywise said:


> holocaust death toll revised - Bing Images
> 
> Notice they added "mainly jews" to the new plaque *to appease the usual suspects*.
> 
> This is "history"...



PW, kindly explain how 90% or so is *not* 'mainly'.

And then explain what you're trying to claim by your words which I've bolded?


----------



## Pennywise

MHunterB said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> holocaust death toll revised - Bing Images
> 
> Notice they added "mainly jews" to the new plaque *to appease the usual suspects*.
> 
> This is "history"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PW, kindly explain how 90% or so is *not* 'mainly'.
> 
> And then explain what you're trying to claim by your words which I've bolded?
Click to expand...


It goes to SHOAH, which is a purposeful downplaying of all "the others" besides Jews who died.

I have nothing against you, Marge, even though you have negged me more than anyone else on this board. I want the truth, not manufactured "history" designed to support the perpetual state of Israel.


----------



## MHunterB

Penelope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goebbel's diary make no mention of gas chambers or gassing.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are enough indirect references to make sound logical conclusions
> 
> anyway...his diary isn't the only source of gaseous behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess if you are preconditioned to believe in the holocaust , as we all were, I mean I did for what over 40 years, then possibly . But just the fact that they also want to protect them from Soviets in case of an invasion, I don't see it. Also liquidation , does not mean kill all the time , if one liquidates a business they sell parts of it to here or there.
> 
> since they thought of the island, with the first letter Mandascar (sp)  and wanted to keep the families together, I get the impression, we can split them up , send  a few here and there and not all to one place, and even split up families if need be.
> 
> I do not see premeditation to kill them but to get rid of them, by expelling. Even harsh treatment he said couldn't make them leave.
Click to expand...


Mauthausen Concentration Camp (Austria)

"

The US forces found hundreds of dead in Mauthausen.


On August 8 1938, Himmler ordered a couple of hundred prisoners from the Dachau camp to be transported to the little town of Mauthausen just outside Linz. The plan was to build a new camp in order to supply slave labor for the Wiener Graben stone quarry. Until 1939, most of the prisoners were put to work building the camp and the living quarters for the SS. The main camp of Mauthausen consisted of 32 barracks surrounded by electrified barbed wire, high stone walls, and watch towers. Due to the immense number of prisoners that poured into the camp, Commandant Ziereis ordered that the fields to the north and west were to be ringed with wire. Here, Hungarian Jews and Russian soldiers, mostly, were kept in the open, all year around......"

*
Penelope, if you believe this account is NOT factual, you need to give us the reasons for your claim that it is in error.   What facts are not being reported accurately?

How do you presume to know that this eyewitness' account is not accurate?*

"An eyewitness report from Olga Wormser can perhaps give a hint of the life in the quarries: " Eighty-seven Dutch Jews were sent to the quarries separated from all the other prisoners. There they encountered the effeminate SS men known as "Hans" and "The blond Damsel". These two with pick handles in hand flailed into this pathetic group who were digging in the mountainside. By eleven-thirty, 47 of the 87 lay dead on the ground. They were butchered, one after another, before the eyes of fellow prisoners helpless to do anything. That afternoon, four more were killed. They were taken to the cliff top and told to fight. When two dropped to the rocks below, the victors would go free. Two dropped, but the victors were immediately pushed to join them."

*How do you explain these accounts?*

"Another killing method, favored by the SS during the winter season, was to gather a group of prisoners in the garage yard and order them to undress. A guard then sprayed water over the group which was left to freeze to death. This was quite effective in a region where the winter temperature usually was around minus 10 degrees Celsius.

If possible, the Gusen complex was considered as even a worse fate than Mauthausen. Here the death toll was so high that each barrack was divided in an "A" and "B" part ("Stube A, Stube B"). The sick, wounded or those too weak to work were hurled in the Stube B. Here, covered in their own excrement and those of others, they lay on the ground or upon others, wherever they were flung, and left to die. No food or water reached the Stube B."


----------



## MHunterB

Pennywise said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> holocaust death toll revised - Bing Images
> 
> Notice they added "mainly jews" to the new plaque *to appease the usual suspects*.
> 
> This is "history"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PW, kindly explain how 90% or so is *not* 'mainly'.
> 
> And then explain what you're trying to claim by your words which I've bolded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It goes to SHOAH, which is a purposeful downplaying of all "the others" besides Jews who died....
Click to expand...


Not in this instance, it doesn't:  90% = 'mainly'.  In fact, it would be completely accurate to state 'nine-tenths'.   So the Polish plaque is currently still NOT accurate, I agree with you.

But it's NOT accurate by UNDER stating the proportion of Poles murdered at Auschwitz for simply being Jewish.

Which is the OPPOSITE - the fact is - of what you are trying to claim.


----------



## MHunterB

@ Pennywise:  Evidently you are having trouble understanding me.  This is a discussion about facts.  It is not a situation in which appeals to emotion are relevant.  

It detracts and distracts from any 'search for truth' persona every time a poster veers off into emotionalism - whether it's snide derogation of other posters, name-calling, or any other irrelevant 'information' which a poster insists on including in their posts.

If you want to discuss anything regarding whatever you do or do not 'have against' me:  I suggest you do that via PM and not in a thread.   And those 'you's may as well be considered the *generic* variety, yes.


----------



## Penelope

MHunterB said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are enough indirect references to make sound logical conclusions
> 
> anyway...his diary isn't the only source of gaseous behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you are preconditioned to believe in the holocaust , as we all were, I mean I did for what over 40 years, then possibly . But just the fact that they also want to protect them from Soviets in case of an invasion, I don't see it. Also liquidation , does not mean kill all the time , if one liquidates a business they sell parts of it to here or there.
> 
> since they thought of the island, with the first letter Mandascar (sp)  and wanted to keep the families together, I get the impression, we can split them up , send  a few here and there and not all to one place, and even split up families if need be.
> 
> I do not see premeditation to kill them but to get rid of them, by expelling. Even harsh treatment he said couldn't make them leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mauthausen Concentration Camp (Austria)
> 
> "
> 
> The US forces found hundreds of dead in Mauthausen.
> 
> 
> On August 8 1938, Himmler ordered a couple of hundred prisoners from the Dachau camp to be transported to the little town of Mauthausen just outside Linz. The plan was to build a new camp in order to supply slave labor for the Wiener Graben stone quarry. Until 1939, most of the prisoners were put to work building the camp and the living quarters for the SS. The main camp of Mauthausen consisted of 32 barracks surrounded by electrified barbed wire, high stone walls, and watch towers. Due to the immense number of prisoners that poured into the camp, Commandant Ziereis ordered that the fields to the north and west were to be ringed with wire. Here, Hungarian Jews and Russian soldiers, mostly, were kept in the open, all year around......"
> 
> *
> Penelope, if you believe this account is NOT factual, you need to give us the reasons for your claim that it is in error.   What facts are not being reported accurately?
> 
> How do you presume to know that this eyewitness' account is not accurate?*
> 
> "An eyewitness report from Olga Wormser can perhaps give a hint of the life in the quarries: " Eighty-seven Dutch Jews were sent to the quarries separated from all the other prisoners. There they encountered the effeminate SS men known as "Hans" and "The blond Damsel". These two with pick handles in hand flailed into this pathetic group who were digging in the mountainside. By eleven-thirty, 47 of the 87 lay dead on the ground. They were butchered, one after another, before the eyes of fellow prisoners helpless to do anything. That afternoon, four more were killed. They were taken to the cliff top and told to fight. When two dropped to the rocks below, the victors would go free. Two dropped, but the victors were immediately pushed to join them."
> 
> *How do you explain these accounts?*
> 
> "Another killing method, favored by the SS during the winter season, was to gather a group of prisoners in the garage yard and order them to undress. A guard then sprayed water over the group which was left to freeze to death. This was quite effective in a region where the winter temperature usually was around minus 10 degrees Celsius.
> 
> If possible, the Gusen complex was considered as even a worse fate than Mauthausen. Here the death toll was so high that each barrack was divided in an "A" and "B" part ("Stube A, Stube B"). The sick, wounded or those too weak to work were hurled in the Stube B. Here, covered in their own excrement and those of others, they lay on the ground or upon others, wherever they were flung, and left to die. No food or water reached the Stube B."
Click to expand...


I take it Olga is a woman, how would she know what went on up there, was she working in the quarry? 

Also Franz Ziereis, sure could remember an awful lot of his death bed. 

I believe many were worked to death, I believe many died to starvation and work, and I do wonder why this is a trial for Guido Schmidt who was acquitted ? Why was the trial for him?

I will say I'm sure some of the guards were ruthless, as some of the American ones were as well. 

The numbers are made up I feel, and no I have to wonder how Olga knew all this stuff by number. Did she just sit there and watch all this stuff, and why did she survive. Was she in a man's camp?


----------



## Coyote

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you are preconditioned to believe in the holocaust , as we all were, I mean I did for what over 40 years, then possibly . But just the fact that they also want to protect them from Soviets in case of an invasion, I don't see it. Also liquidation , does not mean kill all the time , if one liquidates a business they sell parts of it to here or there.
> 
> since they thought of the island, with the first letter Mandascar (sp)  and wanted to keep the families together, I get the impression, we can split them up , send  a few here and there and not all to one place, and even split up families if need be.
> 
> I do not see premeditation to kill them but to get rid of them, by expelling. Even harsh treatment he said couldn't make them leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mauthausen Concentration Camp (Austria)
> 
> "
> 
> The US forces found hundreds of dead in Mauthausen.
> 
> 
> On August 8 1938, Himmler ordered a couple of hundred prisoners from the Dachau camp to be transported to the little town of Mauthausen just outside Linz. The plan was to build a new camp in order to supply slave labor for the Wiener Graben stone quarry. Until 1939, most of the prisoners were put to work building the camp and the living quarters for the SS. The main camp of Mauthausen consisted of 32 barracks surrounded by electrified barbed wire, high stone walls, and watch towers. Due to the immense number of prisoners that poured into the camp, Commandant Ziereis ordered that the fields to the north and west were to be ringed with wire. Here, Hungarian Jews and Russian soldiers, mostly, were kept in the open, all year around......"
> 
> *
> Penelope, if you believe this account is NOT factual, you need to give us the reasons for your claim that it is in error.   What facts are not being reported accurately?
> 
> How do you presume to know that this eyewitness' account is not accurate?*
> 
> "An eyewitness report from Olga Wormser can perhaps give a hint of the life in the quarries: " Eighty-seven Dutch Jews were sent to the quarries separated from all the other prisoners. There they encountered the effeminate SS men known as "Hans" and "The blond Damsel". These two with pick handles in hand flailed into this pathetic group who were digging in the mountainside. By eleven-thirty, 47 of the 87 lay dead on the ground. They were butchered, one after another, before the eyes of fellow prisoners helpless to do anything. That afternoon, four more were killed. They were taken to the cliff top and told to fight. When two dropped to the rocks below, the victors would go free. Two dropped, but the victors were immediately pushed to join them."
> 
> *How do you explain these accounts?*
> 
> "Another killing method, favored by the SS during the winter season, was to gather a group of prisoners in the garage yard and order them to undress. A guard then sprayed water over the group which was left to freeze to death. This was quite effective in a region where the winter temperature usually was around minus 10 degrees Celsius.
> 
> If possible, the Gusen complex was considered as even a worse fate than Mauthausen. Here the death toll was so high that each barrack was divided in an "A" and "B" part ("Stube A, Stube B"). The sick, wounded or those too weak to work were hurled in the Stube B. Here, covered in their own excrement and those of others, they lay on the ground or upon others, wherever they were flung, and left to die. No food or water reached the Stube B."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it Olga is a woman, how would she know what went on up there, was she working in the quarry?
> 
> Also Franz Ziereis, sure could remember an awful lot of his death bed.
> 
> I believe many were worked to death, I believe many died to starvation and work, and I do wonder why this is a trial for Guido Schmidt who was acquitted ? Why was the trial for him?
> 
> I will say I'm sure some of the guards were ruthless, as some of the American ones were as well.
> 
> The numbers are made up I feel, and no I have to wonder how Olga knew all this stuff by number. Did she just sit there and watch all this stuff, and why did she survive. Was she in a man's camp?
Click to expand...



There are literally hundreds of accounts including testimony in courts - none ever recanted, none complained of coercion, many testified mutliple times.  Are you going to say they all were false?


----------



## irosie91

sealybobo said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who deny that Israel is massacring more Palestinians than they need to including civilians.  How do you address them?  Is ignoring them immoral?  Shouldn't they be confronted?
Click to expand...


I do not believe that ignoring them is "immoral"----but you could confront them with '
whatever facts or opinions you have.    I do not think that Israel is killing more 
palestinians than they have to in this current conflict


----------



## bendog

Well they did target UN schools, despite having had GPS coordinates.  If that doesn't tell you the IDF was trying to send a message of "you target our civilians, we'll do the same."  And Israel has a history of using "collective punishment," by destroying houses of entire families who had the misfortune to be related to a suicide bomber.  

But just because the current Likud party and "settlers" violate international law with collective punishment and "appropriating" land in the west bank, is not logically or morally a reason to lie about the holocaust.  Rather, I'd think the points about the current actions of Israel can be better illuminated by comparing them to exactly what the Nazis did in appropriated Jewish property.


----------



## irosie91

bendog said:


> Well they did target UN schools, despite having had GPS coordinates.  If that doesn't tell you the IDF was trying to send a message of "you target our civilians, we'll do the same."  And Israel has a history of using "collective punishment," by destroying houses of entire families who had the misfortune to be related to a suicide bomber.
> 
> But just because the current Likud party and "settlers" violate international law with collective punishment and "appropriating" land in the west bank, is not logically or morally a reason to lie about the holocaust.  Rather, I'd think the points about the current actions of Israel can be better illuminated by comparing them to exactly what the Nazis did in appropriated Jewish property.



no---the fact that  UN schools were hit does not  "tell" me that  they were targeting 
civilians----it tells me that they had information that the schools contained terrorists 
and munitions or were being used as fortresses.         Destroying houses or expropriating 
houses used in crime----is also possible under law in the USA----despite its effect on 
innocent parties.    Land appropriated in the west bank is done so with a legal proceeding. 
The fact is that the jewish land trust does OWN land by purchase on the west bank and 
never sold it.     In order to claim that they simply APPROPRIATE land ----OWNED  by 
arabs----you need to find some evidence thereof.      There is no comparison to that which 
your fellow Nazis did in Germany.       can you define   "CIVILIAN"   as it pertains to the 
residents of Gaza?.     I might remind you that those girls who tied bombs on their asses---were 
not  "active duty"   navy---or army---or marine---or even coast guard


----------



## irosie91

toastman said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove to me you exist. I dare you, we can question anything brought up here, which begs the point. This isn't purely an intellectual exercise. The internet isn't reality, you guys know that, right? Life transcends this ugly digital cesspit. The Holocaust happened in real time. It's been branded and made into a cause now, let alone  been trivialized and questioned. But, excuse me, Nazis did  mechanize a huge death machine to slaughter Jews. I know this because it happened. That's HOW. Any  more questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one----Why do you only mention the Jews ? Millions of others were slaughtered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, millions other died, but do we ever hear people denying their deaths?
> 
> The thread topic is the Holocaust and the reason why it is focused in more than other is because the Jewish Population was almost extinct.
> Does that mean that their lives were more valuable than the others? No it doesn't. But like I said, the Jews were almost genocided (yes, I just made up that word).
Click to expand...



something like two million Armenians died     1915-17      Turks denied it       Muslims 
I have known ----by personal encounter have denied the east Pakistani genocide of 
Bengali hindus over there


----------



## bendog

irosie91 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well they did target UN schools, despite having had GPS coordinates.  If that doesn't tell you the IDF was trying to send a message of "you target our civilians, we'll do the same."  And Israel has a history of using "collective punishment," by destroying houses of entire families who had the misfortune to be related to a suicide bomber.
> 
> But just because the current Likud party and "settlers" violate international law with collective punishment and "appropriating" land in the west bank, is not logically or morally a reason to lie about the holocaust.  Rather, I'd think the points about the current actions of Israel can be better illuminated by comparing them to exactly what the Nazis did in appropriated Jewish property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no---the fact that  UN schools were hit does not  "tell" me that  they were targeting
> civilians----it tells me that they had information that the schools contained terrorists
> and munitions or were being used as fortresses.         Destroying houses or expropriating
> houses used in crime----is also possible under law in the USA----despite its effect on
> innocent parties.    Land appropriated in the west bank is done so with a legal proceeding.
> The fact is that the jewish land trust does OWN land by purchase on the west bank and
> never sold it.     In order to claim that they simply APPROPRIATE land ----OWNED  by
> arabs----you need to find some evidence thereof.      There is no comparison to that which
> your fellow Nazis did in Germany.       can you define   "CIVILIAN"   as it pertains to the
> residents of Gaza?.     I might remind you that those girls who tied bombs on their asses---were
> not  "active duty"   navy---or army---or marine---or even coast guard
Click to expand...


Israelis can buy it, but that ain't all that's happening.  And intl law is not violated because you say so when the western world disagrees.


----------



## Discombobulated

Coyote said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mauthausen Concentration Camp (Austria)
> 
> "
> 
> The US forces found hundreds of dead in Mauthausen.
> 
> 
> On August 8 1938, Himmler ordered a couple of hundred prisoners from the Dachau camp to be transported to the little town of Mauthausen just outside Linz. The plan was to build a new camp in order to supply slave labor for the Wiener Graben stone quarry. Until 1939, most of the prisoners were put to work building the camp and the living quarters for the SS. The main camp of Mauthausen consisted of 32 barracks surrounded by electrified barbed wire, high stone walls, and watch towers. Due to the immense number of prisoners that poured into the camp, Commandant Ziereis ordered that the fields to the north and west were to be ringed with wire. Here, Hungarian Jews and Russian soldiers, mostly, were kept in the open, all year around......"
> 
> *
> Penelope, if you believe this account is NOT factual, you need to give us the reasons for your claim that it is in error.   What facts are not being reported accurately?
> 
> How do you presume to know that this eyewitness' account is not accurate?*
> 
> "An eyewitness report from Olga Wormser can perhaps give a hint of the life in the quarries: " Eighty-seven Dutch Jews were sent to the quarries separated from all the other prisoners. There they encountered the effeminate SS men known as "Hans" and "The blond Damsel". These two with pick handles in hand flailed into this pathetic group who were digging in the mountainside. By eleven-thirty, 47 of the 87 lay dead on the ground. They were butchered, one after another, before the eyes of fellow prisoners helpless to do anything. That afternoon, four more were killed. They were taken to the cliff top and told to fight. When two dropped to the rocks below, the victors would go free. Two dropped, but the victors were immediately pushed to join them."
> 
> *How do you explain these accounts?*
> 
> "Another killing method, favored by the SS during the winter season, was to gather a group of prisoners in the garage yard and order them to undress. A guard then sprayed water over the group which was left to freeze to death. This was quite effective in a region where the winter temperature usually was around minus 10 degrees Celsius.
> 
> If possible, the Gusen complex was considered as even a worse fate than Mauthausen. Here the death toll was so high that each barrack was divided in an "A" and "B" part ("Stube A, Stube B"). The sick, wounded or those too weak to work were hurled in the Stube B. Here, covered in their own excrement and those of others, they lay on the ground or upon others, wherever they were flung, and left to die. No food or water reached the Stube B."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it Olga is a woman, how would she know what went on up there, was she working in the quarry?
> 
> Also Franz Ziereis, sure could remember an awful lot of his death bed.
> 
> I believe many were worked to death, I believe many died to starvation and work, and I do wonder why this is a trial for Guido Schmidt who was acquitted ? Why was the trial for him?
> 
> I will say I'm sure some of the guards were ruthless, as some of the American ones were as well.
> 
> The numbers are made up I feel, and no I have to wonder how Olga knew all this stuff by number. Did she just sit there and watch all this stuff, and why did she survive. Was she in a man's camp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are literally hundreds of accounts including testimony in courts - none ever recanted, none complained of coercion, many testified mutliple times.  Are you going to say they all were false?
Click to expand...


Looks like you're wasting your time, she can't be taught because she's too stupid to learn.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you sold it as SHOAH, you made it a strictly Jewish experience, minimizing purposefully, the deaths of the non Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you so much? I really don't understand.
> Nobody is forcing you to read and believe nothing. Nobody is forcing you to accept any figure. But the fact is there was a Holocaust, and millions of Jews did perish.
> One thing I notice about Holocaust deniers is that they are also Jew haters. Coincidence?
> Ask yourself this Pennywise: if the Holocaust was something that happened to Christians instead of Jews, do you think there would be all of this hassle of 'the 6 million figure is a lie!' And all these other conspiracy theories about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know why , it diminishes the suffering of everyone else and their families who were involved in WWII. It was  a "World War" not a jew and Nazi war.
> 
> That is why. Life does not evolve around the jews or Israel. How about what they did to the German people and country, not once but twice and they are still paying for it.  Horrible
> 
> There were many millions of Christians who died in WWII, and well we never hear about them.  Over 65 mil people died.
Click to expand...


You make a very interesting point,    Penelope-----"why don't we hear about it"??    In fact in other 
threads you answered the question yourself.    JEWS CONTROL THE MEDIA       You have not stated 
your age----but I get the feeling you are much younger than am I.     I am ----uhm...well over 
50     and began reading about the "fact"  that jews "control"  the media since I was a child. 
---the newspapers,  "wrote the encyclopedias" ----the films,   the books.    I wondered 
WHY.          more specifically----how do jews PREVENT  non jews from publishing 
newspapers,   writing encyclopedias,  making films,   writing books????     The family of my 
childhood playmate-----owned the town printing press----they were in town since the 
revolutionary war-------and they were EPISCOPALIANS--------I wonder if jews controlled 
that which they printed???    over to you,   Penelope.      Have you ever written a book?----
do you believe that you would be PREVENTED from writing a book?


----------



## irosie91

bendog said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well they did target UN schools, despite having had GPS coordinates.  If that doesn't tell you the IDF was trying to send a message of "you target our civilians, we'll do the same."  And Israel has a history of using "collective punishment," by destroying houses of entire families who had the misfortune to be related to a suicide bomber.
> 
> But just because the current Likud party and "settlers" violate international law with collective punishment and "appropriating" land in the west bank, is not logically or morally a reason to lie about the holocaust.  Rather, I'd think the points about the current actions of Israel can be better illuminated by comparing them to exactly what the Nazis did in appropriated Jewish property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no---the fact that  UN schools were hit does not  "tell" me that  they were targeting
> civilians----it tells me that they had information that the schools contained terrorists
> and munitions or were being used as fortresses.         Destroying houses or expropriating
> houses used in crime----is also possible under law in the USA----despite its effect on
> innocent parties.    Land appropriated in the west bank is done so with a legal proceeding.
> The fact is that the jewish land trust does OWN land by purchase on the west bank and
> never sold it.     In order to claim that they simply APPROPRIATE land ----OWNED  by
> arabs----you need to find some evidence thereof.      There is no comparison to that which
> your fellow Nazis did in Germany.       can you define   "CIVILIAN"   as it pertains to the
> residents of Gaza?.     I might remind you that those girls who tied bombs on their asses---were
> not  "active duty"   navy---or army---or marine---or even coast guard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israelis can buy it, but that ain't all that's happening.  And intl law is not violated because you say so when the western world disagrees.
Click to expand...


thanks for being so specific----bend.         "that ain't all that's happening" ----certainly 
explains your position         can you define  "western world"???-----btw---the middle east 
is part of  "the western world"        remember  HISTORY OF WESTERN CIVILIZATION???  

    it starts out in SUMERIA   (Iraq) ----


----------



## bendog

What.  But y'all keep saying yer our one true ally in the middle east.  Now for sure I been doubten that fer awhile, but then sometimes I think y'all cain't be lying threw yer teeth all the time.


----------



## MHunterB

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you are preconditioned to believe in the holocaust , as we all were, I mean I did for what over 40 years, then possibly . But just the fact that they also want to protect them from Soviets in case of an invasion, I don't see it. Also liquidation , does not mean kill all the time , if one liquidates a business they sell parts of it to here or there.
> 
> since they thought of the island, with the first letter Mandascar (sp)  and wanted to keep the families together, I get the impression, we can split them up , send  a few here and there and not all to one place, and even split up families if need be.
> 
> I do not see premeditation to kill them but to get rid of them, by expelling. Even harsh treatment he said couldn't make them leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mauthausen Concentration Camp (Austria)
> 
> "
> 
> The US forces found hundreds of dead in Mauthausen.
> 
> 
> On August 8 1938, Himmler ordered a couple of hundred prisoners from the Dachau camp to be transported to the little town of Mauthausen just outside Linz. The plan was to build a new camp in order to supply slave labor for the Wiener Graben stone quarry. Until 1939, most of the prisoners were put to work building the camp and the living quarters for the SS. The main camp of Mauthausen consisted of 32 barracks surrounded by electrified barbed wire, high stone walls, and watch towers. Due to the immense number of prisoners that poured into the camp, Commandant Ziereis ordered that the fields to the north and west were to be ringed with wire. Here, Hungarian Jews and Russian soldiers, mostly, were kept in the open, all year around......"
> 
> *
> Penelope, if you believe this account is NOT factual, you need to give us the reasons for your claim that it is in error.   What facts are not being reported accurately?
> 
> How do you presume to know that this eyewitness' account is not accurate?*
> 
> "An eyewitness report from Olga Wormser can perhaps give a hint of the life in the quarries: " Eighty-seven Dutch Jews were sent to the quarries separated from all the other prisoners. There they encountered the effeminate SS men known as "Hans" and "The blond Damsel". These two with pick handles in hand flailed into this pathetic group who were digging in the mountainside. By eleven-thirty, 47 of the 87 lay dead on the ground. They were butchered, one after another, before the eyes of fellow prisoners helpless to do anything. That afternoon, four more were killed. They were taken to the cliff top and told to fight. When two dropped to the rocks below, the victors would go free. Two dropped, but the victors were immediately pushed to join them."
> 
> *How do you explain these accounts?*
> 
> "Another killing method, favored by the SS during the winter season, was to gather a group of prisoners in the garage yard and order them to undress. A guard then sprayed water over the group which was left to freeze to death. This was quite effective in a region where the winter temperature usually was around minus 10 degrees Celsius.
> 
> If possible, the Gusen complex was considered as even a worse fate than Mauthausen. Here the death toll was so high that each barrack was divided in an "A" and "B" part ("Stube A, Stube B"). The sick, wounded or those too weak to work were hurled in the Stube B. Here, covered in their own excrement and those of others, they lay on the ground or upon others, wherever they were flung, and left to die. No food or water reached the Stube B."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it Olga is a woman, how would she know what went on up there, was she working in the quarry?
> 
> Also Franz Ziereis, sure could remember an awful lot of his death bed.
> 
> I believe many were worked to death, I believe many died to starvation and work, and I do wonder why this is a trial for Guido Schmidt who was acquitted ? Why was the trial for him?
> 
> I will say I'm sure some of the guards were ruthless, as some of the American ones were as well.
> 
> The numbers are made up I feel, and no I have to wonder how Olga knew all this stuff by number. Did she just sit there and watch all this stuff, and why did she survive. Was she in a man's camp?
Click to expand...


Olga Wormser was a French historian and teacher who was sent in 1944 by the Vichy government to lead their investigation of the concentration camps -  she worked for the Ministry of Prisoners, Deportees and Refugees.  So she was neither 'inmate' nor 'staff' bnut an observer.

Wormser was one of the first historians in France to study the actions of the Nazi regime and their concentration camp system.  She did her thesis (PhD in History) on the topic.


Now, Penelope:  I keep asking you for FACTS, and you keep replying in terms of 'feeling' and 'belief'.  A person's "feeeeeeewings" have no truth value whatsoever.  In order to assess the truthfulness of some conclusion - which 'beliefs' and 'feelings' represent - there need to be facts involved.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> The number for Auschwitz has been revised downward, by a huge amount. I don't whether or not the author used a pen name, but if that is the case, it doesn't take threat of prison to ruin a man's life, and the only group more vindictive against anyone THEY perceive as an enemy other than homosexuals, is Jews. the ADL and SPLC will seek to destroy anyone who does not tow the line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated----how do the jews go about "destroying"  people?   can you provide
> examples of this singular ability to  DESTROY?       Long ago I lived in a place -----
> where a nearby river,   now and then,   gave up body parts.     On investigation----they
> turned out to be the fragments of persons  shot,  weighted and  and dumped in the nearby
> river.      ---MAFIA .       How do the jews go about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they point a finger and death ray comes out?
Click to expand...


my grandmother was NOT THE ONLY JEW  who could do that?-----
       (you have to say "shame on you"----over the extended finger)


----------



## irosie91

Pennywise said:


> Hitler wanted the Jews expelled from the whole of Europe so he could build his "Thousand Year Reich", but no countries would take them, so he treated them (and millions of non Jews) like subhumans and lost no sleep over their suffering and deaths.
> 
> Where it gets murky (and highly suspect) is the issue of numbers of dead, methods of death, motivations, etc.
> 
> I watched another "holocaust" show on Netflix about an American soldiers who ended up POWs and put in a camp with European Jews and others. Some real tear-jerking stuff seeing these (still living) American Vets and their memories. I welled up more than once. But that's war. War is Hell. I saw nothing in that program any worse than what was done by Russians or Japanese in WW2. Savagery is a tool of war, it's not unique to "the holocaust".



so?       I am fascinated with people who are FASCINATED with being annoyed about 
being  "EXPOSED"   to the fact that jews are interested in the fact that jews 
were murdered in the millions-------AFTERALL-----"there were lots of other genocides"---
they whine         YUP   there were.        Is someone FORCING you to take part in 
this discussion?        I am a jew-----Lots of my family died over there----it interests 
me that lots of my family died over there---------you need not be interested at all.  
I did not arrive in the USA  on the MAYFLOWER----nor any of my relatives------I never 
complained about learning about  PLYMOUTH ROCK  in school------but -----I could have 
and I would not blame anyone who complains    "I AM NOT INTERESTED IN 
PLYMOUTH ROCK"          As a kid----I hated baseball-----ie on TV and Radio----
I could not avoid it------I had four brothers.    I tolerated it and rarely actually 
complained


----------



## Ropey

The reason I'm so pissed off lately is because of all the death & destruction there.

Now there's not so much in Israel and the Hamas are setting their own up for death. So, why am I so angry?

Because Hamas are setting up their innocents to be used as canon fodder and these deaths hurt enough to piss me right the fuck off.

I see the moral dilemma. I feel it. I separate from it, but it's there. 

Then I see people arguing about why Israel should be allowed to be so good at defending themselves from a consistent bombardment.


----------



## irosie91

Pennywise said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Dr Kevin MacDonald.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is his specialty?-------is he a potential target of destruction?     I do not know
> Kevin------but his name does seem a bit familiar-------is the DESTRUCTION thing
> so complex that you cannot explain it -------try a whole paragraph
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

"Looks like you're wasting your time, she can't be taught because she's too stupid to learn."

@ Discombobulated:  No, I don't think that 'Penelope' is  too stupid to learn.  I do question why she as a Christian apparently feels OK describing other human beings made in the Image of GOD as 'an infestation'.   That doesn't match at all with anything I've heard while attending service or Mass at RC or Episcopal or Methodist churches with family members:  in fact, it's an extreme contradiction to the Christianity I was taught : ((


----------



## LiberalMedia

dilloduck said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The so called "Holocaust" is the only historical event that people are not allowed to debate in several western countries under threat of heavy fines and imprisonment.
> 
> Which begs the question:  "What are the authorities trying to hide?"   .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bigotry, from civilized society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would they bother to do that ?
Click to expand...


Because words have meaning, conservatard, and left unchecked, hate speech can turn into hate crimes, which turns into yet another Holocaust. Is that what you want--another six million dead Jews?


----------



## irosie91

oh    HIM!!!


----------



## dilloduck

LiberalMedia said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your bigotry, from civilized society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they bother to do that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because words have meaning, conservatard, and left unchecked, hate speech can turn into hate crimes, which turns into yet another Holocaust. Is that what you want--another six million dead Jews?
Click to expand...


ahh the old magical talking argument. Let's all say "money" at the same time and we will all get rich !!!!


----------



## irosie91

bendog said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know history.  I pay attention to current events. It is almost as if Germans have a hate and bloodlust gene that they can't shut off.  We need to pay attention to Germany or there will be another holocaust type event.  You can see the mood brewing in Germany, you should pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do as well, every day, and no  I know people stationed in Germany from the states and they love it there. Germany has been a good country. If there is a problem with it its probably due to Zionist infestation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "infestation"?  creepy.  Where is this infestation occurring?
Click to expand...



I take SERIOUS exception to that  "hate and bloodlust gene"  you theorize----bendog.     The "ethos" 
of all  nations-------is passed on ---generation to generation by MOM (and grandma---read  Fromm and 
Erik Erikson-----uhm   'childhood and society'  <<<  the standards of soc 101 classes)     I do have a sense that  Germans and those people UP NORTH---developed societies dominated by a need to DOMINATE       lots of them were hit and run-----raiders.      The lifestyle made them value 
a MILITANT approach and----highly structured approach-----BUT IT IS NOT A GENE-----it is 
mothers'  milk----ethos.

Zionist infestation?       whatsdat?       the phrase reminds me of the Nazi propaganda I read 
as a child -------before 1960   (little child----I was reading superman comics back then too---
the superman comics seemed a lot more realistic----and logical---in fact as an adult I have come 
to appreciate their LITERARY VALUE)


----------



## Coyote

Ok...so getting back to the Holocaust - no one seems to have actually disproved all the testimonies of people who witnessed people being killed (as opposed to "dying").  Not to mention the existence - not implicit but directly addressed - of Gas Wagons, which were the precursor to Gas Chambers.


----------



## SAYIT

Coyote said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of the Jews in Poland were exterminated, and Poland was a country with a pretty significant Jewish minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deaths under the German occupation at 5,470,000 to 5,670,000,* half of whom were Jewish.*
> 
> what is the racial, religious, ethnic, etc  breakdown of the OTHER half who died ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not disputing that and all the deaths should be remembered.  But I think it's important to also think in terms of percentages of populations as well when you are talking about genocide.  It brings meaning to scale: Was the Holocaust Only Against Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A far higher percentage of Jews were lost than that of their non-Jewish counterparts in all other groups. While 90% of Poland's Jewish population was decimated, 94% of Polish Christians survived.* Close to 60% of Europe's total Jewish population was murdered, while the millions of Russians deaths represented 15% of their population. A large number of Poles and Russians were killed during the German Army's invasion and occupation of their lands, and many Russian soldiers died in captivity in violation of international conventions. It would seem inaccurate to classify these dead as Holocaust victims, although racism was undeniably a factor in the treatment they received.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But, I agree - the others are frequently overlooked (from the same source)
> 
> 2 million ethnic Poles
> 6 million Soviet citizens
> 2 million Soviet POW's
> 1.5 million Gypsies
> 200,000 handicapped and mentally retarded Germans
> 5,000  15,000 homosexuals
Click to expand...


The bottom line: The Nazis were barbaric clods and Holocaust Deniers here are even lower.


----------



## Nutz

SAYIT said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> deaths under the German occupation at 5,470,000 to 5,670,000,* half of whom were Jewish.*
> 
> what is the racial, religious, ethnic, etc  breakdown of the OTHER half who died ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not disputing that and all the deaths should be remembered.  But I think it's important to also think in terms of percentages of populations as well when you are talking about genocide.  It brings meaning to scale: Was the Holocaust Only Against Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A far higher percentage of Jews were lost than that of their non-Jewish counterparts in all other groups. While 90% of Poland's Jewish population was decimated, 94% of Polish Christians survived.* Close to 60% of Europe's total Jewish population was murdered, while the millions of Russians deaths represented 15% of their population. A large number of Poles and Russians were killed during the German Army's invasion and occupation of their lands, and many Russian soldiers died in captivity in violation of international conventions. It would seem inaccurate to classify these dead as Holocaust victims, although racism was undeniably a factor in the treatment they received.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But, I agree - the others are frequently overlooked (from the same source)
> 
> 2 million ethnic Poles
> 6 million Soviet citizens
> 2 million Soviet POW's
> 1.5 million Gypsies
> 200,000 handicapped and mentally retarded Germans
> 5,000 &#8211; 15,000 homosexuals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bottom line: The Nazis were barbaric clods and Holocaust Deniers here are even lower.
Click to expand...


Again with the removal of Germany from the atrocities they committed.  The deniers have already won...you don't blame Germans and Germany for their bloodlust...you blame the mystical Nazi that only existed for a brief moment in history and are forever gone. 

Holocaust deniers win!  Germany has been taken out of the equation.


----------



## Pennywise

Nutz said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not disputing that and all the deaths should be remembered.  But I think it's important to also think in terms of percentages of populations as well when you are talking about genocide.  It brings meaning to scale: Was the Holocaust Only Against Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I agree - the others are frequently overlooked (from the same source)
> 
> 2 million ethnic Poles
> 6 million Soviet citizens
> 2 million Soviet POW's
> 1.5 million Gypsies
> 200,000 handicapped and mentally retarded Germans
> 5,000  15,000 homosexuals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line: The Nazis were barbaric clods and Holocaust Deniers here are even lower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again with the removal of Germany from the atrocities they committed.  The deniers have already one...you don't blame Germans and Germany for their bloodlust...you blame the mystical Nazi that only existed for a brief moment in history and are forever gone.
> 
> Holocaust deniers win!  Germany has been taken out of the equation.
Click to expand...


So you define all Cambodians as accomplices to the crimes of Pol Pot?


----------



## Nutz

Pennywise said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line: The Nazis were barbaric clods and Holocaust Deniers here are even lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the removal of Germany from the atrocities they committed.  The deniers have already one...you don't blame Germans and Germany for their bloodlust...you blame the mystical Nazi that only existed for a brief moment in history and are forever gone.
> 
> Holocaust deniers win!  Germany has been taken out of the equation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you define all Cambodians as accomplices to the crimes of Pol Pot?
Click to expand...


They had their moment in history.  Nonetheless, it no way compares to the history of hate and bloodlust brought about by German heathens.


----------



## Pennywise

Nutz said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the removal of Germany from the atrocities they committed.  The deniers have already one...you don't blame Germans and Germany for their bloodlust...you blame the mystical Nazi that only existed for a brief moment in history and are forever gone.
> 
> Holocaust deniers win!  Germany has been taken out of the equation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you define all Cambodians as accomplices to the crimes of Pol Pot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They had their moment in history.  Nonetheless, it no way compares to the history of hate and bloodlust brought about by German heathens.
Click to expand...


So you define all Russians based on the actions of Stalin and his army?


----------



## Nutz

Pennywise said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you define all Cambodians as accomplices to the crimes of Pol Pot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had their moment in history.  Nonetheless, it no way compares to the history of hate and bloodlust brought about by German heathens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you define all Russians based on the actions of Stalin and his army?
Click to expand...


Unlike the average Teaper...I am no fan of Russia and Putin.  But, as I continually state...there is no comparison to the pure hell Germany has created on this earth throughout history.  There is no comparison.  They have a mutant hate and violence gene or something -  their history of hate and bloodlust is astonishing.  Nope, again, no comparison.


----------



## Penelope

MHunterB said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mauthausen Concentration Camp (Austria)
> 
> "
> 
> The US forces found hundreds of dead in Mauthausen.
> 
> 
> On August 8 1938, Himmler ordered a couple of hundred prisoners from the Dachau camp to be transported to the little town of Mauthausen just outside Linz. The plan was to build a new camp in order to supply slave labor for the Wiener Graben stone quarry. Until 1939, most of the prisoners were put to work building the camp and the living quarters for the SS. The main camp of Mauthausen consisted of 32 barracks surrounded by electrified barbed wire, high stone walls, and watch towers. Due to the immense number of prisoners that poured into the camp, Commandant Ziereis ordered that the fields to the north and west were to be ringed with wire. Here, Hungarian Jews and Russian soldiers, mostly, were kept in the open, all year around......"
> 
> *
> Penelope, if you believe this account is NOT factual, you need to give us the reasons for your claim that it is in error.   What facts are not being reported accurately?
> 
> How do you presume to know that this eyewitness' account is not accurate?*
> 
> "An eyewitness report from Olga Wormser can perhaps give a hint of the life in the quarries: " Eighty-seven Dutch Jews were sent to the quarries separated from all the other prisoners. There they encountered the effeminate SS men known as "Hans" and "The blond Damsel". These two with pick handles in hand flailed into this pathetic group who were digging in the mountainside. By eleven-thirty, 47 of the 87 lay dead on the ground. They were butchered, one after another, before the eyes of fellow prisoners helpless to do anything. That afternoon, four more were killed. They were taken to the cliff top and told to fight. When two dropped to the rocks below, the victors would go free. Two dropped, but the victors were immediately pushed to join them."
> 
> *How do you explain these accounts?*
> 
> "Another killing method, favored by the SS during the winter season, was to gather a group of prisoners in the garage yard and order them to undress. A guard then sprayed water over the group which was left to freeze to death. This was quite effective in a region where the winter temperature usually was around minus 10 degrees Celsius.
> 
> If possible, the Gusen complex was considered as even a worse fate than Mauthausen. Here the death toll was so high that each barrack was divided in an "A" and "B" part ("Stube A, Stube B"). The sick, wounded or those too weak to work were hurled in the Stube B. Here, covered in their own excrement and those of others, they lay on the ground or upon others, wherever they were flung, and left to die. No food or water reached the Stube B."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it Olga is a woman, how would she know what went on up there, was she working in the quarry?
> 
> Also Franz Ziereis, sure could remember an awful lot of his death bed.
> 
> I believe many were worked to death, I believe many died to starvation and work, and I do wonder why this is a trial for Guido Schmidt who was acquitted ? Why was the trial for him?
> 
> I will say I'm sure some of the guards were ruthless, as some of the American ones were as well.
> 
> The numbers are made up I feel, and no I have to wonder how Olga knew all this stuff by number. Did she just sit there and watch all this stuff, and why did she survive. Was she in a man's camp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Olga Wormser was a French historian and teacher who was sent in 1944 by the Vichy government to lead their investigation of the concentration camps -  she worked for the Ministry of Prisoners, Deportees and Refugees.  So she was neither 'inmate' nor 'staff' bnut an observer.
> 
> Wormser was one of the first historians in France to study the actions of the Nazi regime and their concentration camp system.  She did her thesis (PhD in History) on the topic.
> 
> 
> Now, Penelope:  I keep asking you for FACTS, and you keep replying in terms of 'feeling' and 'belief'.  A person's "feeeeeeewings" have no truth value whatsoever.  In order to assess the truthfulness of some conclusion - which 'beliefs' and 'feelings' represent - there need to be facts involved.
Click to expand...


I've given you plenty you don't read them. So the Nazi's let her in to observe this inhuman treatment. I see.


----------



## MHunterB

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it Olga is a woman, how would she know what went on up there, was she working in the quarry?
> 
> Also Franz Ziereis, sure could remember an awful lot of his death bed.
> 
> I believe many were worked to death, I believe many died to starvation and work, and I do wonder why this is a trial for Guido Schmidt who was acquitted ? Why was the trial for him?
> 
> I will say I'm sure some of the guards were ruthless, as some of the American ones were as well.
> 
> The numbers are made up I feel, and no I have to wonder how Olga knew all this stuff by number. Did she just sit there and watch all this stuff, and why did she survive. Was she in a man's camp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olga Wormser was a French historian and teacher who was sent in 1944 by the Vichy government to lead their investigation of the concentration camps -  she worked for the Ministry of Prisoners, Deportees and Refugees.  So she was neither 'inmate' nor 'staff' bnut an observer.
> 
> Wormser was one of the first historians in France to study the actions of the Nazi regime and their concentration camp system.  She did her thesis (PhD in History) on the topic.
> 
> 
> Now, Penelope:  I keep asking you for FACTS, and you keep replying in terms of 'feeling' and 'belief'.  A person's "feeeeeeewings" have no truth value whatsoever.  In order to assess the truthfulness of some conclusion - which 'beliefs' and 'feelings' represent - there need to be facts involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've given you plenty you don't read them. So the Nazi's let her in to observe this inhuman treatment. I see.
Click to expand...


She was a representative of the Vichy government, which the Nazis considered an ally.  It's not all that unusual.  And of course the official Nazi government had removed from Jews in any land it controlled ANY protections of civil laws, any 'civil rights'.  The Jews of course were reclassified as 'nonpersons, their citizenship revoked.


----------



## MHunterB

dilloduck said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they bother to do that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because words have meaning, conservatard, and left unchecked, hate speech can turn into hate crimes, which turns into yet another Holocaust. Is that what you want--another six million dead Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ahh the old magical talking argument. Let's all say "money" at the same time and we will all get rich !!!!
Click to expand...


 [MENTION=1324]dilloduck[/MENTION] - Have you actually missed the posts on this very thread where one poster has spoken in support of Hitler's treatment of the Jews, and suggested that the US should do the very same?


----------



## Discombobulated

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it Olga is a woman, how would she know what went on up there, was she working in the quarry?
> 
> Also Franz Ziereis, sure could remember an awful lot of his death bed.
> 
> I believe many were worked to death, I believe many died to starvation and work, and I do wonder why this is a trial for Guido Schmidt who was acquitted ? Why was the trial for him?
> 
> I will say I'm sure some of the guards were ruthless, as some of the American ones were as well.
> 
> The numbers are made up I feel, and no I have to wonder how Olga knew all this stuff by number. Did she just sit there and watch all this stuff, and why did she survive. Was she in a man's camp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olga Wormser was a French historian and teacher who was sent in 1944 by the Vichy government to lead their investigation of the concentration camps -  she worked for the Ministry of Prisoners, Deportees and Refugees.  So she was neither 'inmate' nor 'staff' bnut an observer.
> 
> Wormser was one of the first historians in France to study the actions of the Nazi regime and their concentration camp system.  She did her thesis (PhD in History) on the topic.
> 
> 
> Now, Penelope:  I keep asking you for FACTS, and you keep replying in terms of 'feeling' and 'belief'.  A person's "feeeeeeewings" have no truth value whatsoever.  In order to assess the truthfulness of some conclusion - which 'beliefs' and 'feelings' represent - there need to be facts involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've given you plenty you don't read them. So the Nazi's let her in to observe this inhuman treatment. I see.
Click to expand...


You apparently don't even begin to know what an actual fact looks like.   Try reading some historians who write books instead of just blogs.


----------



## Discombobulated

dilloduck said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they bother to do that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because words have meaning, conservatard, and left unchecked, hate speech can turn into hate crimes, which turns into yet another Holocaust. Is that what you want--another six million dead Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ahh the old magical talking argument. Let's all say "money" at the same time and we will all get rich !!!!
Click to expand...


And maybe if we all say that you're smart it will come true.


----------



## Peach

dilloduck said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it did matter wouldn't the Germans have kept records ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did, as everyone already knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where are the numbers ?
Click to expand...


As I have posted, as the Reich went to ashes, so did many bodies, and much evidence. 3,000 TONS were entered in evidence at Nuremburg; Widener library has hundreds of photos and objects, my uncle saw bones in a field, my father saw a partially burned photo. The Nazis burned as much evidence as the could, but could not erase the horror:


----------



## dilloduck

MHunterB said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because words have meaning, conservatard, and left unchecked, hate speech can turn into hate crimes, which turns into yet another Holocaust. Is that what you want--another six million dead Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahh the old magical talking argument. Let's all say "money" at the same time and we will all get rich !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [MENTION=1324]dilloduck[/MENTION] - Have you actually missed the posts on this very thread where one poster has spoken in support of Hitler's treatment of the Jews, and suggested that the US should do the very same?
Click to expand...


Has it happened already ???


----------



## Sunni Man

Peach said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did, as everyone already knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where are the numbers ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I have posted, as the Reich went to ashes, so did many bodies, and much evidence. 3,000 TONS were entered in evidence at Nuremburg; Widener library has hundreds of photos and objects, my uncle saw bones in a field, my father saw a partially burned photo. The Nazis burned as much evidence as the could, but could not erase the horror:
Click to expand...

So they buried the dead........is that a crime?

Besides, there is nothing in the picture that says those bodies were jews? 

They could be german civilians, russian soldiers, dead german soldiers, etc.

And there no why to tell the cause of death.........starvation, disease, exhaustion??

Do you see any Star of David on the bodies?

But the jews want to keep the holocaust myth alive.

So they claim every picture shows dead jews.


----------



## LiberalMedia

Peach said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did, as everyone already knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where are the numbers ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I have posted, as the Reich went to ashes, so did many bodies, and much evidence. 3,000 TONS were entered in evidence at Nuremburg; Widener library has hundreds of photos and objects, my uncle saw bones in a field, my father saw a partially burned photo. The Nazis burned as much evidence as the could, but could not erase the horror:
Click to expand...


Agreed; even though the Nazis tried to erase the horror of the Katyn massacre, perpetrated on the Polish by the Russians, they were unable to. As the 1943 photograph you posted of the humyn remains at Katyn shows, Soviet brutality knew no bounds. Tragically, an entire 8% of the vyctyms were Jewish; the rest were mostly ethnic Poles, Belorussians, and Ukrainians.

Anyone wanting to read more about the vyctyms of this horrible atrocity can find it, along with Peach's photograph, here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katyn_massacre#Executions


----------



## LiberalMedia

Sunni Man said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where are the numbers ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I have posted, as the Reich went to ashes, so did many bodies, and much evidence. 3,000 TONS were entered in evidence at Nuremburg; Widener library has hundreds of photos and objects, my uncle saw bones in a field, my father saw a partially burned photo. The Nazis burned as much evidence as the could, but could not erase the horror:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the jews want to keep the holocaust myth alive.
> 
> So they claim every picture shows dead jews.
Click to expand...


Show me a Jew in this thread that claimed Peach's photograph is of dead Jews.


----------



## Sunni Man

*Edit.*


----------



## LiberalMedia

*Edit.*


----------



## Penelope

Peach said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did, as everyone already knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where are the numbers ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I have posted, as the Reich went to ashes, so did many bodies, and much evidence. 3,000 TONS were entered in evidence at Nuremburg; Widener library has hundreds of photos and objects, my uncle saw bones in a field, my father saw a partially burned photo. The Nazis burned as much evidence as the could, but could not erase the horror:
Click to expand...


Isn't that a picture of the Katelyn Forest Massacre that the Russian are now known to of done. Have you looked at the Japanese  Pow camp pictures. They look about the same.  For years the Katelyn Massacre was blamed on Germany.


----------



## MHunterB

dilloduck said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahh the old magical talking argument. Let's all say "money" at the same time and we will all get rich !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=1324]dilloduck[/MENTION] - Have you actually missed the posts on this very thread where one poster has spoken in support of Hitler's treatment of the Jews, and suggested that the US should do the very same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has it happened already ???
Click to expand...


Do you want it to?


----------



## MHunterB

[

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khatyn_massacre

@ Penelope:  That photo is a picture of the Khatyn massacre, of murdered Byelorussian civilians  killed in 1943 by Nazi troops.

That crime was a different one than the 1940 Katyn massacre to which you alluded.
Katyn massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

And yes, that crime (The massacre of the Poles in the forest) was committed by Stalin's NKVD while blaming the Nazis.  They never 'fessed up until the '90's.    Considering how many times Germany and Russia marched across Poland to 'rescue' it from one another, nobody should really be very surprised about that.........


----------



## dilloduck

MHunterB said:


> Katyn massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> @ Penelope:  That photo is a picture of the Khatyn massacre, of murdered Byelorussian civilians  killed in 1943 by Nazi troops.
> 
> That crime was a different one than the 1940 Katyn massacre to which you alluded.
> Katyn massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And yes, that crime was committed by Stalin's NKVD while blaming the Nazis.  They never 'fessed up until the '90's.    Considering how many times Germany and Russia marched across Poland to 'rescue' it from one another, nobody should really be very surprised about that.........



nor should they be surprised at the high Jewish death toll.


----------



## Discombobulated

Penelope said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where are the numbers ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I have posted, as the Reich went to ashes, so did many bodies, and much evidence. 3,000 TONS were entered in evidence at Nuremburg; Widener library has hundreds of photos and objects, my uncle saw bones in a field, my father saw a partially burned photo. The Nazis burned as much evidence as the could, but could not erase the horror:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that a picture of the Katelyn Forest Massacre that the Russian are now known to of done. Have you looked at the Japanese  Pow camp pictures. They look about the same.  For years the Katelyn Massacre was blamed on Germany.
Click to expand...


Not much of a historian are you.  The only people who blamed the Germans for the Katyen Forest Massacre were the Russians.


----------



## Penelope

MHunterB said:


> [
> 
> Khatyn massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> @ Penelope:  That photo is a picture of the Khatyn massacre, of murdered Byelorussian civilians  killed in 1943 by Nazi troops.
> 
> That crime was a different one than the 1940 Katyn massacre to which you alluded.
> Katyn massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And yes, that crime (The massacre of the Poles in the forest) was committed by Stalin's NKVD while blaming the Nazis.  They never 'fessed up until the '90's.    Considering how many times Germany and Russia marched across Poland to 'rescue' it from one another, nobody should really be very surprised about that.........



Katyn massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

scroll down there is the same pic.


----------



## Penelope

Discombobulated said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have posted, as the Reich went to ashes, so did many bodies, and much evidence. 3,000 TONS were entered in evidence at Nuremburg; Widener library has hundreds of photos and objects, my uncle saw bones in a field, my father saw a partially burned photo. The Nazis burned as much evidence as the could, but could not erase the horror:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a picture of the Katelyn Forest Massacre that the Russian are now known to of done. Have you looked at the Japanese  Pow camp pictures. They look about the same.  For years the Katelyn Massacre was blamed on Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much of a historian are you.  The only people who blamed the Germans for the Katyen Forest Massacre were the Russians.
Click to expand...


That is not true, the used that at the trial. The Russians blamed a lot of Germany which is yet to be found out , thank God for revisionism.  If you read under the post she blamed Germany.


----------



## Penelope

MHunterB said:


> [
> 
> Khatyn massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> @ Penelope:  That photo is a picture of the Khatyn massacre, of murdered Byelorussian civilians  killed in 1943 by Nazi troops.
> 
> That crime was a different one than the 1940 Katyn massacre to which you alluded.
> Katyn massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And yes, that crime (The massacre of the Poles in the forest) was committed by Stalin's NKVD while blaming the Nazis.  They never 'fessed up until the '90's.    Considering how many times Germany and Russia marched across Poland to 'rescue' it from one another, nobody should really be very surprised about that.........



Ok I found the other one, but that one pic belonged to the Soviet mess. I'll have to read the other one.  I have no doubt these nightmares happened.


----------



## MHunterB

Penelope said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a picture of the Katelyn Forest Massacre that the Russian are now known to of done. Have you looked at the Japanese  Pow camp pictures. They look about the same.  For years the Katelyn Massacre was blamed on Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much of a historian are you.  The only people who blamed the Germans for the Katyen Forest Massacre were the Russians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true, the used that at the trial. The Russians blamed a lot of Germany which is yet to be found out , thank God for revisionism.  If you read under the post she blamed Germany.
Click to expand...


@ Penelope:  There were TWO separate massacres.  One in 1940 of Polish officers and others in the *KATYN FOREST, which I very clearly stated was perpetrated by the Russian NKVD.*

There was also a massacre of civilians at K*h*atyn in *Byelorussia, in 1943:  that was perpetrated by the Nazi  Germans*, who burned many different towns throughout Byelorussia.

I am not responsible for the picture.  But I will be informing Wikipedia that the picture is inaccurate and misleading.

*None of that, however, changes the facts about Nazi atrocities in Byelorussia and other areas which they overran.*


----------



## MHunterB

"So they buried the dead........is that a crime?

Besides, there is nothing in the picture that says those bodies were jews? 

They could be german civilians, russian soldiers, dead german soldiers, etc.

And there no why to tell the cause of death.........starvation, disease, exhaustion??

Do you see any Star of David on the bodies?

But the jews want to keep the holocaust myth alive.

So they claim every picture shows dead jews. "

 [MENTION=30742]SunniMan[/MENTION]:  * NOBODY* - not Wiki, not Peach, not me, nor any other poster ever made a claim that the murder victims in that photo were Jewish.

Your entire rant is about something which hasn't happened here.   The picture is not connected to Nazi murders of Jews:  it's obvious it's your obsession which impelled you to start that rant.   And the fact that the discussion was focused on German deliberate murder of Polish and Byelorussian individuals simply proves again just how nonfactual your rant truly is.


----------



## Politico

Peach said:


> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?



You can;t address stupid.


----------



## irosie91

Ropey said:


> The reason I'm so pissed off lately is because of all the death & destruction there.
> 
> Now there's not so much in Israel and the Hamas are setting their own up for death. So, why am I so angry?
> 
> Because Hamas are setting up their innocents to be used as canon fodder and these deaths hurt enough to piss me right the fuck off.
> 
> I see the moral dilemma. I feel it. I separate from it, but it's there.
> 
> Then I see people arguing about why Israel should be allowed to be so good at defending themselves from a consistent bombardment.




Rope ---the fact that less Israelis died in the current conflict than have  'Palestinians'---
has created  a  NEW DEFINITION   ---a kind of newspeak.      The definition of cause for 
war has now  BECOME------which side loses more and which side loses less.     Whatever side 
loses more people is NOW  the innocent  "side"        If  14 people attack a playground full of kids---
and manage only to kill two kids before the cops blow 12 away and arrest two------the KIDS left in the playground go to jail and the two arrested gunmen go free----with apologies and reparation. 

The situation can become macabre------eventually trauma doctors will be told----- "of your 
150 patients----make sure you save a maximum of 20 -----if you save TOO MANY-----we lose 
the war"

yesterday I watched a kind of mini-debate between an Israeli and an arab.     I just checked in when 
it was ongoing so I don't know who they were-----just some guys with characteristic accents. 
The arab yelled over and over with great bitterness as if he was making a very important 
point     "HOW MANY ARABS ARE DEAD AND HOW MANY JEWS" ???    .......macabre.-------
should we ask for volunteers? -----how about mock up corpses.       RAID MORGUES  to round 
out the body count
go to jail


----------



## irosie91

MHunterB said:


> "So they buried the dead........is that a crime?
> 
> Besides, there is nothing in the picture that says those bodies were jews?
> 
> They could be german civilians, russian soldiers, dead german soldiers, etc.
> 
> And there no why to tell the cause of death.........starvation, disease, exhaustion??
> 
> Do you see any Star of David on the bodies?
> 
> But the jews want to keep the holocaust myth alive.
> 
> So they claim every picture shows dead jews. "
> 
> [MENTION=30742]SunniMan[/MENTION]:  * NOBODY* - not Wiki, not Peach, not me, nor any other poster ever made a claim that the murder victims in that photo were Jewish.
> 
> Your entire rant is about something which hasn't happened here.   The picture is not connected to Nazi murders of Jews:  it's obvious it's your obsession which impelled you to start that rant.   And the fact that the discussion was focused on German deliberate murder of Polish and Byelorussian individuals simply proves again just how nonfactual your rant truly is.



I do not get it------is Penelope trying to  "prove"   that the genocide of jews during 
world war II   did not happen because there were also massacres of non jews?.   Is she 
that stupid?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Coyote said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia: Holocaust denial - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And, examination of the claims:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia is highly unreliable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does provide sources though, so you can track down original material.
Click to expand...


In reality that doesnt happen, people use it willy-nilly and it is not questioned, in my opinion it is tainted as a source especially on the holocaust.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Coyote said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we see is piles of dead bodies, or skinny men, now how did they die? Must of been illness or starvation. A person of skin and bones like that does not walk into a gas chamber and stand there, and then gets  pulled out and put in a pile. I imagine when they were not in a rush they did bury the bodies or mass burn them, dead bodies lying around cause more disease.    You can see these pictures in Soviet camps as well as Japanese camps. What would be the use of gassing skin and bones.
> 
> Not saying this is at all a good thing,but war is war, Germany also was one country that suffered fromthe 30's depression the worst.  Now after the war
> 
> here is Eisenhower, and his camps for Geman Pows, non war time.
> 
> Mass Starvation of Germans, 1945-1950
> 
> we never hear of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew a lady when I was growing up who lived in Germany during the war and later emigrated to the US. She was young during the Reich era and lived on a small family farm. When I started learning about Germany and WW2 I asked her how all those people could have been starved like that, and she told me that there was nothing left at the end of the war. She recalled a story near the end where a couple German soldiers came to the house asking for food, and all her mother had to give them was a couple half rotten potatoes. She said had they not had the farm they would have been up the creek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were horrible things....here's a little known story.  The Nazi's - as part of their "eugenics" program, selected women with the right "aryan" traits to be "broodmares" for the new race.  This occurred in Sweden I think...the women had little choice.  When the war ended, they and their children were horribly ostracized and demonized - to this day.
> 
> There were a lot of horrible things.  But nothing can excuse choosing to kill or allow to die (rather than set free) all the people they had incarcerated for NO CRIME other than a matter of birth.
> 
> And NOTHING can ever ever even remotely excuse the deliberate, inhuman "medical" experiments they performed on those people.
Click to expand...


Sweden was neutral and not occupied by the Germans. 

All the Allied countries also incarcerated people for no other reason than that they were from enemy countries.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

MHunterB said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/07/world/europe/07nazi.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
> 
> Nazi Program to Breed Master Race: Lebensborn Children Break Silence - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Coyote, here are a couple of links to articles about the Nazi breeding program.
> 
> The Nazis also kidnapped thousands of children from their families because they looked 'Aryan':
> 
> Stolen by the Nazis: The tragic tale of 12,000 blue-eyed blond children taken by the SS to create an Aryan super-race | Mail Online



All of your links are to newspapers, something we can all agree on is that newspapers LIE all the time and print whatever they like. 

Newspapers are all politically motivated to write lies and nonsense all the time. Do not use papers as any kind of source.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Coyote said:


> Nazi Human Experiments
> How do you excuse this?  What sort of historic revisionism makes this excusable?



Revisionists believe that this nonsense was written about the Nazis for propaganda purposes and that people were asked to do experiments and take drugs on much the same basis as people are asked to do these things today by scientists and hospitals. 

And they were paid


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Nutz said:


> You guys keep on saying the Nazi's.  Is this some PC nonsense? THEY WERE AND ARE GERMANS.  They are one in the same.  WTF??????????



That is true, but the holocaust industry needs to pretend that they became mad and twisted when they adopted National Socialism because they want to use Germany today as an ally economically and militarily initially against the USSR.

In point of fact the Nazis were probably less right wing than many Americans today.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

irosie91 said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "So they buried the dead........is that a crime?
> 
> Besides, there is nothing in the picture that says those bodies were jews?
> 
> They could be german civilians, russian soldiers, dead german soldiers, etc.
> 
> And there no why to tell the cause of death.........starvation, disease, exhaustion??
> 
> Do you see any Star of David on the bodies?
> 
> But the jews want to keep the holocaust myth alive.
> 
> So they claim every picture shows dead jews. "
> 
> [MENTION=30742]SunniMan[/MENTION]:  * NOBODY* - not Wiki, not Peach, not me, nor any other poster ever made a claim that the murder victims in that photo were Jewish.
> 
> Your entire rant is about something which hasn't happened here.   The picture is not connected to Nazi murders of Jews:  it's obvious it's your obsession which impelled you to start that rant.   And the fact that the discussion was focused on German deliberate murder of Polish and Byelorussian individuals simply proves again just how nonfactual your rant truly is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not get it------is Penelope trying to  "prove"   that the genocide of jews during
> world war II   did not happen because there were also massacres of non jews?.   Is she
> that stupid?
Click to expand...


No. 

Its no surprise you dont get it.


----------



## Nutz

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys keep on saying the Nazi's.  Is this some PC nonsense? THEY WERE AND ARE GERMANS.  They are one in the same.  WTF??????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In point of fact the Nazis were probably less right wing than many Americans today.
Click to expand...


That is irrelevant.  The Nazi GERMANS were killers.  They were/ are a people full of hate and bloodlust and they are responsible for the greatest atrocities in American history.  Disgusting people that should never have been allowed to govern themselves again.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

dilloduck said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Katyn massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> @ Penelope:  That photo is a picture of the Khatyn massacre, of murdered Byelorussian civilians  killed in 1943 by Nazi troops.
> 
> That crime was a different one than the 1940 Katyn massacre to which you alluded.
> Katyn massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And yes, that crime was committed by Stalin's NKVD while blaming the Nazis.  They never 'fessed up until the '90's.    Considering how many times Germany and Russia marched across Poland to 'rescue' it from one another, nobody should really be very surprised about that.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nor should they be surprised at the high Jewish death toll.
Click to expand...


There wasnt a high Jewish death toll, in fact it was exceptionally low, 300,000.

In effect Hitler removed the Jews from the main cities and the main theatres of war and preserved them in camps. 

He didn't mean this to happen of course, he hated them but when you think about it the fact that he saved so many of them (as an accidental by-product of his policies) is the Jews greatest victory against Hitler and the Nazis


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Coyote said:


> Ok...so getting back to the Holocaust - no one seems to have actually disproved all the testimonies of people who witnessed people being killed (as opposed to "dying").  Not to mention the existence - not implicit but directly addressed - of Gas Wagons, which were the precursor to Gas Chambers.



They never found any of these gas vans. 

There are pictures of vans but they are shown only as an example of the type that may have been used. 

People who support the holocaust idea say all of the evidence was successfully destroyed by the Nazis but I dont think you can build a case on the basis of saying, 'all the evidence is gone but it was there', your case would be laughed out of court.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

SAYIT said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> deaths under the German occupation at 5,470,000 to 5,670,000,* half of whom were Jewish.*
> 
> what is the racial, religious, ethnic, etc  breakdown of the OTHER half who died ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not disputing that and all the deaths should be remembered.  But I think it's important to also think in terms of percentages of populations as well when you are talking about genocide.  It brings meaning to scale: Was the Holocaust Only Against Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A far higher percentage of Jews were lost than that of their non-Jewish counterparts in all other groups. While 90% of Poland's Jewish population was decimated, 94% of Polish Christians survived.* Close to 60% of Europe's total Jewish population was murdered, while the millions of Russians deaths represented 15% of their population. A large number of Poles and Russians were killed during the German Army's invasion and occupation of their lands, and many Russian soldiers died in captivity in violation of international conventions. It would seem inaccurate to classify these dead as Holocaust victims, although racism was undeniably a factor in the treatment they received.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But, I agree - the others are frequently overlooked (from the same source)
> 
> 2 million ethnic Poles
> 6 million Soviet citizens
> 2 million Soviet POW's
> 1.5 million Gypsies
> 200,000 handicapped and mentally retarded Germans
> 5,000  15,000 homosexuals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bottom line: The Nazis were barbaric clods and Holocaust Deniers here are even lower.
Click to expand...


I'm sure you'll agree though that people in a democratic society have the right to ask questions about this or any other event and have the right to be heard and also not to be molested, attacked, vilified or unjustly imprisoned.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Nutz said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not disputing that and all the deaths should be remembered.  But I think it's important to also think in terms of percentages of populations as well when you are talking about genocide.  It brings meaning to scale: Was the Holocaust Only Against Jews?
> 
> But, I agree - the others are frequently overlooked (from the same source)
> 
> 2 million ethnic Poles
> 6 million Soviet citizens
> 2 million Soviet POW's
> 1.5 million Gypsies
> 200,000 handicapped and mentally retarded Germans
> 5,000 &#8211; 15,000 homosexuals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line: The Nazis were barbaric clods and Holocaust Deniers here are even lower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again with the removal of Germany from the atrocities they committed.  The deniers have already won...you don't blame Germans and Germany for their bloodlust...you blame the mystical Nazi that only existed for a brief moment in history and are forever gone.
> 
> Holocaust deniers win!  Germany has been taken out of the equation.
Click to expand...


You seem to have a racial hatred of Germans. 

Why do you believe the Germans to be more capable of 'exterminating' people than any other nation?

I would remind you that the US was built on the destruction and dispossession of c.20 million natives and today many of those people's ancestors live in concentration camps, er...reservations. 

But lets just blame the Germans eh?


----------



## Nutz

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line: The Nazis were barbaric clods and Holocaust Deniers here are even lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the removal of Germany from the atrocities they committed.  The deniers have already won...you don't blame Germans and Germany for their bloodlust...you blame the mystical Nazi that only existed for a brief moment in history and are forever gone.
> 
> Holocaust deniers win!  Germany has been taken out of the equation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have a racial hatred of Germans.
> 
> Why do you believe the Germans to be more capable of 'exterminating' people than any other nation?
> 
> I would remind you that the US was built on the destruction and dispossession of c.20 million natives and today many of those people's ancestors live in concentration camps, er...reservations.
> 
> But lets just blame the Germans eh?
Click to expand...


  Why do you defend Germany and their history of hate and bloodlust is the better question?


----------



## Penelope

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line: The Nazis were barbaric clods and Holocaust Deniers here are even lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the removal of Germany from the atrocities they committed.  The deniers have already won...you don't blame Germans and Germany for their bloodlust...you blame the mystical Nazi that only existed for a brief moment in history and are forever gone.
> 
> Holocaust deniers win!  Germany has been taken out of the equation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have a racial hatred of Germans.
> 
> Why do you believe the Germans to be more capable of 'exterminating' people than any other nation?
> 
> I would remind you that the US was built on the destruction and dispossession of c.20 million natives and today many of those people's ancestors live in concentration camps, er...reservations.
> 
> But lets just blame the Germans eh?
Click to expand...


Yes its a terrible thing what they did to the German people the country which still lingers today, as though everyone else involved in WWII was innocent.


----------



## irosie91

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "So they buried the dead........is that a crime?
> 
> Besides, there is nothing in the picture that says those bodies were jews?
> 
> They could be german civilians, russian soldiers, dead german soldiers, etc.
> 
> And there no why to tell the cause of death.........starvation, disease, exhaustion??
> 
> Do you see any Star of David on the bodies?
> 
> But the jews want to keep the holocaust myth alive.
> 
> So they claim every picture shows dead jews. "
> 
> [MENTION=30742]SunniMan[/MENTION]:  * NOBODY* - not Wiki, not Peach, not me, nor any other poster ever made a claim that the murder victims in that photo were Jewish.
> 
> Your entire rant is about something which hasn't happened here.   The picture is not connected to Nazi murders of Jews:  it's obvious it's your obsession which impelled you to start that rant.   And the fact that the discussion was focused on German deliberate murder of Polish and Byelorussian individuals simply proves again just how nonfactual your rant truly is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not get it------is Penelope trying to  "prove"   that the genocide of jews during
> world war II   did not happen because there were also massacres of non jews?.   Is she
> that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Its no surprise you dont get it.
Click to expand...



ok     YOU GOT IT------what is she trying to "prove"?  ---other than the fact that she is an idiot 
who admits that  her own people cannot read and write and therefore are unable to 
publish books and newspapers in the USA


----------



## Penelope

MHunterB said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much of a historian are you.  The only people who blamed the Germans for the Katyen Forest Massacre were the Russians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true, the used that at the trial. The Russians blamed a lot of Germany which is yet to be found out , thank God for revisionism.  If you read under the post she blamed Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @ Penelope:  There were TWO separate massacres.  One in 1940 of Polish officers and others in the *KATYN FOREST, which I very clearly stated was perpetrated by the Russian NKVD.*
> 
> There was also a massacre of civilians at K*h*atyn in *Byelorussia, in 1943:  that was perpetrated by the Nazi  Germans*, who burned many different towns throughout Byelorussia.
> 
> I am not responsible for the picture.  But I will be informing Wikipedia that the picture is inaccurate and misleading.
> 
> *None of that, however, changes the facts about Nazi atrocities in Byelorussia and other areas which they overran.*
Click to expand...


As I said I was going to research This Khatyn Byelourussia killings and I did. Seems this was after the Holodomor in Ukraine which resulted in a lot of angry people.  So they were mainly Ukraines who  went with the Germans in German uniforms , so they are not Germans, they were a mixture.  Also that area was working with Russia , although many were innocent , they got caught up in the fighting.  Russia tried two of the leaders. So its misleading to say this was another German massacre. 

G. Vassiura &#8212; Head of the 118th police battalion headquarters 

The 118th police battalion was *formed late in 1942 in the city of Kiev*.* It was made of Soviet hooked prisoners of war, deserters and criminals who agreed to cooperate with invaders. They had special training in different German schools, they wore German uniform and swore fealty to Hitler. Doing so they betrayed their Motherland. In Kiev the battalion was especially notorious for annihilating people in Babi Yar. That outrage and ferocity was like a good letter of reference for them to be sent to Belorussia.* 

The battalion arrived in the small of town of Pleschinitsy. Each department was headed by a chief. He was a German officer in charge of his people and it was him who supervised their crimes. The 118th police battalion chief was a Sturmbannfuhrer (SS Major) Erich Kerner. Hans Welke was the chief of one of the companies. (He was the 1936 Olympic Games champion in shotput). When the war started Welke was not sent to the eastern front. He earned all of his iron Crosses at the rear. It was him who partisans finished off at the road fork for Pleschinitsy, Logoisk, Kozyry and Khatyn. Grigory Vassiura was chief of the 118th police battalion headquarters. His outrage knew no limits. He was cruel even with his subordinates. He participated in many punitive operations which deprived hunderds of innocent people of their lives. 

A court trial was held in Minsk in 1986. A hangman of Khatyn G. Vassiura was tried there. The 14 volumes of case No. 104 abounded in many vivid facts of awesome outrage of the punisher. Vassiura was found guilty of all his crimes and by the verdict of the military tribunal of the Belorussian military district was sentenced to death by capital punishment. 


The 118th police battalion

Of course Russia and Jewish writers would say German leaders supervised their crimes. I mean it was blamed on the Germans.


----------



## Coyote

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia is highly unreliable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does provide sources though, so you can track down original material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In reality that doesnt happen, people use it willy-nilly and it is not questioned, in my opinion it is tainted as a source especially on the holocaust.
Click to expand...


If you question what is in it, all you have to do is ask them to back up some point with original source material.  Wiki is far better than sources which require no citations or cite themselves as a source.


----------



## Peach

Coyote said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does provide sources though, so you can track down original material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reality that doesnt happen, people use it willy-nilly and it is not questioned, in my opinion it is tainted as a source especially on the holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you question what is in it, all you have to do is ask them to back up some point with original source material.  Wiki is far better than sources which require no citations or cite themselves as a source.
Click to expand...


3,000 TONS of evidence, thousands of confessions, and tens of thousands of eyewitnesses. SIX million killed.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> [
> 
> Yes its a terrible thing what they did to the German people the country which still lingers today, as though everyone else involved in WWII was innocent.




do you have a link to that   IDEOLOGY  which is ----
     "everyone is innocent of the events of world war II------ except germans"???           
                 I never heard of such a belief system

      BTW    who is the "they"   who did----whatever it is you think  "they"  did----to the 
                German people?      Are you german?     do you feel something was "DONE" 
                to you------by somebody or -----lots of people?


----------



## MHunterB

Urbanguerrilla said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Katyn massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> @ Penelope:  That photo is a picture of the Khatyn massacre, of murdered Byelorussian civilians  killed in 1943 by Nazi troops.
> 
> That crime was a different one than the 1940 Katyn massacre to which you alluded.
> Katyn massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And yes, that crime was committed by Stalin's NKVD while blaming the Nazis.  They never 'fessed up until the '90's.    Considering how many times Germany and Russia marched across Poland to 'rescue' it from one another, nobody should really be very surprised about that.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nor should they be surprised at the high Jewish death toll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There wasnt a high Jewish death toll, in fact it was exceptionally low, 300,000.
> 
> In effect Hitler removed the Jews from the main cities and the main theatres of war and preserved them in camps.
> 
> He didn't mean this to happen of course, he hated them but when you think about it the fact that he saved so many of them (as an accidental by-product of his policies) is the Jews greatest victory against Hitler and the Nazis
Click to expand...


The Holocaust in occupied Poland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Prior to Second World War there were 3,500,000 Jews in the Polish Second Republic, about 10% of the population, living predominantly in the cities. *Between the 1939 German invasion of Poland, and the end of World War II, over 90% of Polish Jewry perished*."

One wonders what [MENTION=24727]Urbanguerrilla[/MENTION] has been smoking - or where he got that 'low' figure.  The rest of his post is now toast since it relied on a number which was off by a factor of about 10.


----------



## MHunterB

Penelope said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the removal of Germany from the atrocities they committed.  The deniers have already won...you don't blame Germans and Germany for their bloodlust...you blame the mystical Nazi that only existed for a brief moment in history and are forever gone.
> 
> Holocaust deniers win!  Germany has been taken out of the equation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have a racial hatred of Germans.
> 
> Why do you believe the Germans to be more capable of 'exterminating' people than any other nation?
> 
> I would remind you that the US was built on the destruction and dispossession of c.20 million natives and today many of those people's ancestors live in concentration camps, er...reservations.
> 
> But lets just blame the Germans eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes its a terrible thing what they did to the German people the country which still lingers today, as though everyone else involved in WWII was innocent.
Click to expand...


The millions of civilians the Nazi SS and their assistants murdered were certainly innocent.


----------



## MHunterB

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true, the used that at the trial. The Russians blamed a lot of Germany which is yet to be found out , thank God for revisionism.  If you read under the post she blamed Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Penelope:  There were TWO separate massacres.  One in 1940 of Polish officers and others in the *KATYN FOREST, which I very clearly stated was perpetrated by the Russian NKVD.*
> 
> There was also a massacre of civilians at K*h*atyn in *Byelorussia, in 1943:  that was perpetrated by the Nazi  Germans*, who burned many different towns throughout Byelorussia.
> 
> I am not responsible for the picture.  But I will be informing Wikipedia that the picture is inaccurate and misleading.
> 
> *None of that, however, changes the facts about Nazi atrocities in Byelorussia and other areas which they overran.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said I was going to research This Khatyn Byelourussia killings and I did. Seems this was after the Holodomor in Ukraine which resulted in a lot of angry people.  So they were mainly Ukraines who  went* with the Germans in German uniforms* , so they are not Germans, they were a mixture.  Also that area was working with Russia , although many were innocent , they got caught up in the fighting.  Russia tried two of the leaders. So its misleading to say this was another German massacre.
> 
> G. Vassiura  Head of the 118th police battalion headquarters
> 
> The 118th police battalion was *formed late in 1942 in the city of Kiev*.* It was made of Soviet hooked prisoners of war, deserters and criminals who agreed to cooperate with invaders. They had special training in different German schools, they wore German uniform and swore fealty to Hitler. Doing so they betrayed their Motherland. In Kiev the battalion was especially notorious for annihilating people in Babi Yar. That outrage and ferocity was like a good letter of reference for them to be sent to Belorussia.*
> 
> The battalion arrived in the small of town of Pleschinitsy. Each department was headed by a chief. He was a German officer in charge of his people and it was him who supervised their crimes. The 118th police battalion chief was a Sturmbannfuhrer (SS Major) Erich Kerner. Hans Welke was the chief of one of the companies. (He was the 1936 Olympic Games champion in shotput). When the war started Welke was not sent to the eastern front. He earned all of his iron Crosses at the rear. It was him who partisans finished off at the road fork for Pleschinitsy, Logoisk, Kozyry and Khatyn. Grigory Vassiura was chief of the 118th police battalion headquarters. His outrage knew no limits. He was cruel even with his subordinates. He participated in many punitive operations which deprived hunderds of innocent people of their lives.
> 
> A court trial was held in Minsk in 1986. A hangman of Khatyn G. Vassiura was tried there. The 14 volumes of case No. 104 abounded in many vivid facts of awesome outrage of the punisher. Vassiura was found guilty of all his crimes and by the verdict of the military tribunal of the Belorussian military district was sentenced to death by capital punishment.
> 
> 
> ]The 118th police battalion[/url]
> 
> Of course Russia and Jewish writers would say German leaders supervised their crimes. I mean it was blamed on the Germans.
Click to expand...



It doesn't work the way you're trying to get it to, Penleope.  *They were in Nazi uniforms and subjecting themselves to Nazi commanders.*  Therefore they were acting as agents of the Nazi regime.  

You should have had this explained to you by your contacts in the military.  I'm certain we have some posters here, though, who can explain your error to you.


----------



## MHunterB

Khatyn Massacre | World War II Database

"This article is about the 1943 massacre of the Byelorussian village; for the 1940 massacre of Polish officers, see Katyn Massacre.

After a partisan guerilla group attacked a German convoy and killed a German officer and three Ukranian policemen, German troops surrounded the nearby village of Khatyn and retaliated against the residents. Only three children, Volodia Yaskevich, Sonia Yaskevich, and Sasha Zhelobkovich survived, escaping the village and revealed the story to the world. They told the stories of villagers chased down by gunfire, and of the 149 people, including 75 children, herded into a shed which the German troops set ablaze.

Unfortunately, Khatyn was not an isolated incidence. Hundreds of villages were massacred by the order of Nazi officers in attempt to control the vast conquered territories by fear. Two girls who survived the burning in Khatyn were rescued by villagers from Khvorosteny, only to lose their lives later when Khvorosteny met with the same fate."


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Nutz said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the removal of Germany from the atrocities they committed.  The deniers have already won...you don't blame Germans and Germany for their bloodlust...you blame the mystical Nazi that only existed for a brief moment in history and are forever gone.
> 
> Holocaust deniers win!  Germany has been taken out of the equation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have a racial hatred of Germans.
> 
> Why do you believe the Germans to be more capable of 'exterminating' people than any other nation?
> 
> I would remind you that the US was built on the destruction and dispossession of c.20 million natives and today many of those people's ancestors live in concentration camps, er...reservations.
> 
> But lets just blame the Germans eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you defend Germany and their history of hate and bloodlust is the better question?
Click to expand...


Germany has no more a history of hate and bloodlust than any other large nation and less than some, the Brits for example.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Coyote said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does provide sources though, so you can track down original material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reality that doesnt happen, people use it willy-nilly and it is not questioned, in my opinion it is tainted as a source especially on the holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you question what is in it, all you have to do is ask them to back up some point with original source material.  Wiki is far better than sources which require no citations or cite themselves as a source.
Click to expand...


There are many 'facts' stated in wikipedia which have [source required] written after them, that is a nonsensical approach. 

Israel has a 'war room' organized by the Israeli student union branch at the interdisciplinary Center Herzliya (IDC Herzliya), a prestigious private university to enable students to put out Israeli propaganda. They target Facebook and wikipedia. These sites are obviously tainted because of these attacks.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Peach said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality that doesnt happen, people use it willy-nilly and it is not questioned, in my opinion it is tainted as a source especially on the holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you question what is in it, all you have to do is ask them to back up some point with original source material.  Wiki is far better than sources which require no citations or cite themselves as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3,000 TONS of evidence, thousands of confessions, and tens of thousands of eyewitnesses. SIX million killed.
Click to expand...


You are just repeating a mantra Peach.

You need to show some of this evidence to back up your beliefs.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

MHunterB said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> nor should they be surprised at the high Jewish death toll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There wasnt a high Jewish death toll, in fact it was exceptionally low, 300,000.
> 
> In effect Hitler removed the Jews from the main cities and the main theatres of war and preserved them in camps.
> 
> He didn't mean this to happen of course, he hated them but when you think about it the fact that he saved so many of them (as an accidental by-product of his policies) is the Jews greatest victory against Hitler and the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Holocaust in occupied Poland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "Prior to Second World War there were 3,500,000 Jews in the Polish Second Republic, about 10% of the population, living predominantly in the cities. *Between the 1939 German invasion of Poland, and the end of World War II, over 90% of Polish Jewry perished*."
> 
> One wonders what [MENTION=24727]Urbanguerrilla[/MENTION] has been smoking - or where he got that 'low' figure.  The rest of his post is now toast since it relied on a number which was off by a factor of about 10.
Click to expand...


We were discussing wikipedia, its a very poor source, have you got anything else to back up your claim?

This is the ICRC (Red Cross) figures for the camps and the total of 271,501. Not all of these were Jews and there were other deaths of course beside the camps.


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Katyn massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> @ Penelope:  That photo is a picture of the Khatyn massacre, of murdered Byelorussian civilians  killed in 1943 by Nazi troops.
> 
> That crime was a different one than the 1940 Katyn massacre to which you alluded.
> Katyn massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And yes, that crime was committed by Stalin's NKVD while blaming the Nazis.  They never 'fessed up until the '90's.    Considering how many times Germany and Russia marched across Poland to 'rescue' it from one another, nobody should really be very surprised about that.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nor should they be surprised at the high Jewish death toll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There wasnt a high Jewish death toll, in fact it was exceptionally low, 300,000.
> 
> In effect Hitler removed the Jews from the main cities and the main theatres of war and preserved them in camps.
> 
> He didn't mean this to happen of course, he hated them but when you think about it the fact that he saved so many of them (as an accidental by-product of his policies) is the Jews greatest victory against Hitler and the Nazis
Click to expand...


I wonder if Holocaust deniers realize how dishonest and stupid they look every time they post phony numbers?


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you question what is in it, all you have to do is ask them to back up some point with original source material.  Wiki is far better than sources which require no citations or cite themselves as a source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3,000 TONS of evidence, thousands of confessions, and tens of thousands of eyewitnesses. SIX million killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just repeating a mantra Peach.
> 
> You need to show some of this evidence to back up your beliefs.
Click to expand...


Holocaust deniers have no evidence of any kind to support their delusional  fantasies.....nothing, nada, zip, zilch, zero.  Never did, never could have.   They should really stop pretending as though they have anything to say that deserves equal consideration with established history and empirical facts.


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> There wasnt a high Jewish death toll, in fact it was exceptionally low, 300,000.
> 
> In effect Hitler removed the Jews from the main cities and the main theatres of war and preserved them in camps.
> 
> He didn't mean this to happen of course, he hated them but when you think about it the fact that he saved so many of them (as an accidental by-product of his policies) is the Jews greatest victory against Hitler and the Nazis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Holocaust in occupied Poland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "Prior to Second World War there were 3,500,000 Jews in the Polish Second Republic, about 10% of the population, living predominantly in the cities. *Between the 1939 German invasion of Poland, and the end of World War II, over 90% of Polish Jewry perished*."
> 
> One wonders what [MENTION=24727]Urbanguerrilla[/MENTION] has been smoking - or where he got that 'low' figure.  The rest of his post is now toast since it relied on a number which was off by a factor of about 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were discussing wikipedia, its a very poor source, have you got anything else to back up your claim?
> 
> This is the ICRC (Red Cross) figures for the camps and the total of 271,501. Not all of these were Jews and there were other deaths of course beside the camps.
Click to expand...


He has absolutely no idea what this document says.


----------



## MHunterB

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality that doesnt happen, people use it willy-nilly and it is not questioned, in my opinion it is tainted as a source especially on the holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you question what is in it, all you have to do is ask them to back up some point with original source material.  Wiki is far better than sources which require no citations or cite themselves as a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many 'facts' stated in wikipedia which have [source required] written after them, that is a nonsensical approach.
> 
> Israel has a 'war room' organized by the Israeli student union branch at the interdisciplinary Center Herzliya (IDC Herzliya), a prestigious private university to enable students to put out Israeli propaganda. They target Facebook and wikipedia. These sites are obviously tainted because of these attacks.
Click to expand...


Hilarious!  So you consider Wiki 'suspect' because of...... ????   You've not included any source nor citation for your assertion about IDC Herzliya.   So we should question a well-known source because some random anonymous wanker on a chat board makes accusations of people trying to introduce bias there?

Exactly how do you purport to 'know' this is so?


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia is highly unreliable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does provide sources though, so you can track down original material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In reality that doesnt happen, people use it willy-nilly and it is not questioned, in my opinion it is tainted as a source especially on the holocaust.
Click to expand...


In my opinion your opinions are based on nothing.


----------



## Discombobulated

MHunterB said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you question what is in it, all you have to do is ask them to back up some point with original source material.  Wiki is far better than sources which require no citations or cite themselves as a source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many 'facts' stated in wikipedia which have [source required] written after them, that is a nonsensical approach.
> 
> Israel has a 'war room' organized by the Israeli student union branch at the interdisciplinary Center Herzliya (IDC Herzliya), a prestigious private university to enable students to put out Israeli propaganda. They target Facebook and wikipedia. These sites are obviously tainted because of these attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hilarious!  So you consider Wiki 'suspect' because of...... ????   You've not included any source nor citation for your assertion about IDC Herzliya.   So we should question a well-known source because some random anonymous wanker on a chat board makes accusations of people trying to introduce bias there?
> 
> Exactly how do you purport to 'know' this is so?
Click to expand...


Holocaust deniers never present anything even remotely like actual evidence to support their half wit theories.   They apparently believe that all they have to do is entertain a doubt to overturn history.


----------



## Politico

MHunterB said:


> Hilarious!  So you consider Wiki 'suspect' because of...... ????   You've not included any source nor citation for your assertion about IDC Herzliya.   So we should question a well-known source because some random anonymous wanker on a chat board makes accusations of people trying to introduce bias there?
> 
> Exactly how do you purport to 'know' this is so?



I don't even have to know what the thread is about to understand Wikipedia is a joke. It is an open source  site that allows anyone on the internets to change it's content.


----------



## Peach

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> nor should they be surprised at the high Jewish death toll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There wasnt a high Jewish death toll, in fact it was exceptionally low, 300,000.
> 
> In effect Hitler removed the Jews from the main cities and the main theatres of war and preserved them in camps.
> 
> He didn't mean this to happen of course, he hated them but when you think about it the fact that he saved so many of them (as an accidental by-product of his policies) is the Jews greatest victory against Hitler and the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if Holocaust deniers realize how dishonest and stupid they look every time they post phony numbers?
Click to expand...


My father, uncle, and one of my professors in law school saw evidence. None of the three knew each other, I doubt any "conspiracy" reached them all. And there is evidence in a room at Widener library I saw with my own eyes; anyone who discounts the Nuremberg trials isn't playing with a full deck.


----------



## Penelope

Peach said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> There wasnt a high Jewish death toll, in fact it was exceptionally low, 300,000.
> 
> In effect Hitler removed the Jews from the main cities and the main theatres of war and preserved them in camps.
> 
> He didn't mean this to happen of course, he hated them but when you think about it the fact that he saved so many of them (as an accidental by-product of his policies) is the Jews greatest victory against Hitler and the Nazis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Holocaust deniers realize how dishonest and stupid they look every time they post phony numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father, uncle, and one of my professors in law school saw evidence. None of the three knew each other, I doubt any "conspiracy" reached them all. And there is evidence in a room at Widener library I saw with my own eyes; anyone who discounts the Nuremberg trials isn't playing with a full deck.
Click to expand...


Saw evidence of what exactly?? trial papers?


----------



## Penelope

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does provide sources though, so you can track down original material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reality that doesnt happen, people use it willy-nilly and it is not questioned, in my opinion it is tainted as a source especially on the holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my opinion your opinions are based on nothing.
Click to expand...


I use it but it has changed in the last few years, one whole article was based on a book, like a book report, and many footnotes lead to no where that is reliable, other books wrote by people who appear to be bias. One can't read a whole wiki art. when its footnotes all refer to Jewish sources. Its the same with everything on wiki, often we see "citation needed" well that then is heresay, but it is a good place to start and often I will go with it.


----------



## Penelope

MHunterB said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ Penelope:  There were TWO separate massacres.  One in 1940 of Polish officers and others in the *KATYN FOREST, which I very clearly stated was perpetrated by the Russian NKVD.*
> 
> There was also a massacre of civilians at K*h*atyn in *Byelorussia, in 1943:  that was perpetrated by the Nazi  Germans*, who burned many different towns throughout Byelorussia.
> 
> I am not responsible for the picture.  But I will be informing Wikipedia that the picture is inaccurate and misleading.
> 
> *None of that, however, changes the facts about Nazi atrocities in Byelorussia and other areas which they overran.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said I was going to research This Khatyn Byelourussia killings and I did. Seems this was after the Holodomor in Ukraine which resulted in a lot of angry people.  So they were mainly Ukraines who  went* with the Germans in German uniforms* , so they are not Germans, they were a mixture.  Also that area was working with Russia , although many were innocent , they got caught up in the fighting.  Russia tried two of the leaders. So its misleading to say this was another German massacre.
> 
> G. Vassiura &#8212; Head of the 118th police battalion headquarters
> 
> The 118th police battalion was *formed late in 1942 in the city of Kiev*.* It was made of Soviet hooked prisoners of war, deserters and criminals who agreed to cooperate with invaders. They had special training in different German schools, they wore German uniform and swore fealty to Hitler. Doing so they betrayed their Motherland. In Kiev the battalion was especially notorious for annihilating people in Babi Yar. That outrage and ferocity was like a good letter of reference for them to be sent to Belorussia.*
> 
> The battalion arrived in the small of town of Pleschinitsy. Each department was headed by a chief. He was a German officer in charge of his people and it was him who supervised their crimes. The 118th police battalion chief was a Sturmbannfuhrer (SS Major) Erich Kerner. Hans Welke was the chief of one of the companies. (He was the 1936 Olympic Games champion in shotput). When the war started Welke was not sent to the eastern front. He earned all of his iron Crosses at the rear. It was him who partisans finished off at the road fork for Pleschinitsy, Logoisk, Kozyry and Khatyn. Grigory Vassiura was chief of the 118th police battalion headquarters. His outrage knew no limits. He was cruel even with his subordinates. He participated in many punitive operations which deprived hunderds of innocent people of their lives.
> 
> A court trial was held in Minsk in 1986. A hangman of Khatyn G. Vassiura was tried there. The 14 volumes of case No. 104 abounded in many vivid facts of awesome outrage of the punisher. Vassiura was found guilty of all his crimes and by the verdict of the military tribunal of the Belorussian military district was sentenced to death by capital punishment.
> 
> 
> ]The 118th police battalion[/url]
> 
> Of course Russia and Jewish writers would say German leaders supervised their crimes. I mean it was blamed on the Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't work the way you're trying to get it to, Penleope.  *They were in Nazi uniforms and subjecting themselves to Nazi commanders.*  Therefore they were acting as agents of the Nazi regime.
> 
> You should have had this explained to you by your contacts in the military.  I'm certain we have some posters here, though, who can explain your error to you.
Click to expand...


They were not Germans, they were AWOL from their home country fighting their own country men. Now you can't blame Hitler for everything other men did. Some were very brutal, but we must be as accurate as possible and well Belouse was working with Russia, but yes a lot of innocent people got killed horribly, happens even today. 

this is nothing different than what the US or Stalin's men or Japan's men did (some of them) in wartime.


----------



## Discombobulated

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said I was going to research This Khatyn Byelourussia killings and I did. Seems this was after the Holodomor in Ukraine which resulted in a lot of angry people.  So they were mainly Ukraines who  went* with the Germans in German uniforms* , so they are not Germans, they were a mixture.  Also that area was working with Russia , although many were innocent , they got caught up in the fighting.  Russia tried two of the leaders. So its misleading to say this was another German massacre.
> 
> G. Vassiura  Head of the 118th police battalion headquarters
> 
> The 118th police battalion was *formed late in 1942 in the city of Kiev*.* It was made of Soviet hooked prisoners of war, deserters and criminals who agreed to cooperate with invaders. They had special training in different German schools, they wore German uniform and swore fealty to Hitler. Doing so they betrayed their Motherland. In Kiev the battalion was especially notorious for annihilating people in Babi Yar. That outrage and ferocity was like a good letter of reference for them to be sent to Belorussia.*
> 
> The battalion arrived in the small of town of Pleschinitsy. Each department was headed by a chief. He was a German officer in charge of his people and it was him who supervised their crimes. The 118th police battalion chief was a Sturmbannfuhrer (SS Major) Erich Kerner. Hans Welke was the chief of one of the companies. (He was the 1936 Olympic Games champion in shotput). When the war started Welke was not sent to the eastern front. He earned all of his iron Crosses at the rear. It was him who partisans finished off at the road fork for Pleschinitsy, Logoisk, Kozyry and Khatyn. Grigory Vassiura was chief of the 118th police battalion headquarters. His outrage knew no limits. He was cruel even with his subordinates. He participated in many punitive operations which deprived hunderds of innocent people of their lives.
> 
> A court trial was held in Minsk in 1986. A hangman of Khatyn G. Vassiura was tried there. The 14 volumes of case No. 104 abounded in many vivid facts of awesome outrage of the punisher. Vassiura was found guilty of all his crimes and by the verdict of the military tribunal of the Belorussian military district was sentenced to death by capital punishment.
> 
> 
> ]The 118th police battalion[/url]
> 
> Of course Russia and Jewish writers would say German leaders supervised their crimes. I mean it was blamed on the Germans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't work the way you're trying to get it to, Penleope.  *They were in Nazi uniforms and subjecting themselves to Nazi commanders.*  Therefore they were acting as agents of the Nazi regime.
> 
> You should have had this explained to you by your contacts in the military.  I'm certain we have some posters here, though, who can explain your error to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were not Germans, they were AWOL from their home country fighting their own country men. Now you can't blame Hitler for everything other men did. Some were very brutal, but we must be as accurate as possible and well Belouse was working with Russia, but yes a lot of innocent people got killed horribly, happens even today.
> 
> this is nothing different than what the US or Stalin's men or Japan's men did (some of them) in wartime.
Click to expand...


You've obviously never in your life read an actual book.   You should try it some time.....instead of gleaning horseshit from websites designed for idiots.


----------



## Sunni Man

Discombobulated said:


> You've obviously never in your life read an actual book.   You should try it some time.....instead of gleaning horseshit from websites designed for idiots.


Welcome back........


----------



## Discombobulated

Penelope said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality that doesnt happen, people use it willy-nilly and it is not questioned, in my opinion it is tainted as a source especially on the holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion your opinions are based on nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use it but it has changed in the last few years, one whole article was based on a book, like a book report, and many footnotes lead to no where that is reliable, other books wrote by people who appear to be bias. One can't read a whole wiki art. when its footnotes all refer to Jewish sources. Its the same with everything on wiki, often we see "citation needed" well that then is heresay, but it is a good place to start and often I will go with it.
Click to expand...


Everything you write is a lie, you have never written anything with any truth to it of any kind.   All you have are the unsubstantiated theories of non historian Nazi nut jobs.   There is no reason to treat  Holocaust deniers as though they ever had any legitimate arguments about anything.


----------



## Discombobulated

Sunni Man said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've obviously never in your life read an actual book.   You should try it some time.....instead of gleaning horseshit from websites designed for idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back........
Click to expand...


Have you hugged your goat today?


----------



## Sunni Man

Discombobulated said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've obviously never in your life read an actual book.   You should try it some time.....instead of gleaning horseshit from websites designed for idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you hugged your goat today?
Click to expand...

Have you choked your chicken today??  ..


----------



## Discombobulated

Sunni Man said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you hugged your goat today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you choked your chicken today??  ..
Click to expand...


Are you sure you don't want to run and tell mommy?


----------



## Sunni Man

Discombobulated said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you hugged your goat today?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you choked your chicken today??  ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure you don't want to run and tell mommy?
Click to expand...

Naw........because I have no doubt that you choke your chicken everyday.   ...


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many 'facts' stated in wikipedia which have [source required] written after them, that is a nonsensical approach.
> 
> Israel has a 'war room' organized by the Israeli student union branch at the interdisciplinary Center Herzliya (IDC Herzliya), a prestigious private university to enable students to put out Israeli propaganda. They target Facebook and wikipedia. These sites are obviously tainted because of these attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious!  So you consider Wiki 'suspect' because of...... ????   You've not included any source nor citation for your assertion about IDC Herzliya.   So we should question a well-known source because some random anonymous wanker on a chat board makes accusations of people trying to introduce bias there?
> 
> Exactly how do you purport to 'know' this is so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holocaust deniers never present anything even remotely like actual evidence to support their half wit theories.   They apparently believe that all they have to do is entertain a doubt to overturn history.
Click to expand...


Lol, I question the holocaust because of what holocaust promoters themselves admit.

Hilberg agreed there is no scientific evidence for gas chambers. 

Van Pelt agreed he had been to Birkenau many times and had NEVER seen the holes in the roof through which the Zyklon-B was supposedly dropped.


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious!  So you consider Wiki 'suspect' because of...... ????   You've not included any source nor citation for your assertion about IDC Herzliya.   So we should question a well-known source because some random anonymous wanker on a chat board makes accusations of people trying to introduce bias there?
> 
> Exactly how do you purport to 'know' this is so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holocaust deniers never present anything even remotely like actual evidence to support their half wit theories.   They apparently believe that all they have to do is entertain a doubt to overturn history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, I question the holocaust because of what holocaust promoters themselves admit.
> 
> Hilberg agreed there is no scientific evidence for gas chambers.
> 
> Van Pelt agreed he had been to Birkenau many times and had NEVER seen the holes in the roof through which the Zyklon-B was supposedly dropped.
Click to expand...


That might even be remotely interesting if Holocaust deniers could ever present any actual evidence to support their half wit claims.    But they never do.


----------



## Discombobulated

Sunni Man said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you choked your chicken today??  ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you don't want to run and tell mommy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw........because I have no doubt that you choke your chicken everyday.   ...
Click to expand...


You know you want to, because that's what little bitches do.


----------



## Sunni Man

Discombobulated said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you don't want to run and tell mommy?
> 
> 
> 
> Naw........because I have no doubt that you choke your chicken everyday.   ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know you want to, because that's what little bitches do.
Click to expand...

Hey juden....... ain't it shower time?

And don't forget to use the special holohoax soap.   ...


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Peach said:


> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?



Can't induldge every fool in the world. That'd be a fulltime job and I already have one. 

While you can allow for the possibility an infamous event never happened when claims that it did is coming from your opposition or enemy, when you own side has evidence for it it might be time to move on to other things. 

Atlas Shrugs: Mufti of Jerusalem: Islam's Role in the Holocaust


----------



## Discombobulated

Sunni Man said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw........because I have no doubt that you choke your chicken everyday.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know you want to, because that's what little bitches do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey juden....... ain't it shower time?
> 
> And don't forget to use the special holohoax soap.   ...
Click to expand...


I'm as Jewish as you are Achmed.   But don't worry, you'll think of something stupid to say.....any second now.


----------



## Sunni Man

Delta4Embassy said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't induldge every fool in the world. That'd be a fulltime job and I already have one.
> 
> While you can allow for the possibility an infamous event never happened when claims that it did is coming from your opposition or enemy, when you own side has evidence for it it might be time to move on to other things.
> 
> Atlas Shrugs: Mufti of Jerusalem: Islam's Role in the Holocaust
Click to expand...

I find it humorous when people post about Islam/muslims involvement in the so called holocaust and act like it was a significant event in WWll.

When in reality it was about 0.01% of the holocaust narrative.   ..


----------



## Discombobulated

Sunni Man said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't induldge every fool in the world. That'd be a fulltime job and I already have one.
> 
> While you can allow for the possibility an infamous event never happened when claims that it did is coming from your opposition or enemy, when you own side has evidence for it it might be time to move on to other things.
> 
> Atlas Shrugs: Mufti of Jerusalem: Islam's Role in the Holocaust
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it humorous when people post about Islam/muslims involvement in the so called holocaust and act like it was a significant event in WWll.
> 
> When in reality it was about 0.01% of the holocaust narrative.   ..
Click to expand...


It's humorous to consider Muslims as having any significant role in the Second World War.


----------



## Penelope

Discombobulated said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion your opinions are based on nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use it but it has changed in the last few years, one whole article was based on a book, like a book report, and many footnotes lead to no where that is reliable, other books wrote by people who appear to be bias. One can't read a whole wiki art. when its footnotes all refer to Jewish sources. Its the same with everything on wiki, often we see "citation needed" well that then is heresay, but it is a good place to start and often I will go with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you write is a lie, you have never written anything with any truth to it of any kind.   All you have are the unsubstantiated theories of non historian Nazi nut jobs.   There is no reason to treat  Holocaust deniers as though they ever had any legitimate arguments about anything.
Click to expand...


Got nothing hey. Unfortunately sounds like you never read.


----------



## Penelope

Discombobulated said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't induldge every fool in the world. That'd be a fulltime job and I already have one.
> 
> While you can allow for the possibility an infamous event never happened when claims that it did is coming from your opposition or enemy, when you own side has evidence for it it might be time to move on to other things.
> 
> Atlas Shrugs: Mufti of Jerusalem: Islam's Role in the Holocaust
> 
> 
> 
> I find it humorous when people post about Islam/muslims involvement in the so called holocaust and act like it was a significant event in WWll.
> 
> When in reality it was about 0.01% of the holocaust narrative.   ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's humorous to consider Muslims as having any significant role in the Second World War.
Click to expand...


And they say Hitler was anti semitic.


----------



## Sunni Man

Discombobulated said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't induldge every fool in the world. That'd be a fulltime job and I already have one.
> 
> While you can allow for the possibility an infamous event never happened when claims that it did is coming from your opposition or enemy, when you own side has evidence for it it might be time to move on to other things.
> 
> Atlas Shrugs: Mufti of Jerusalem: Islam's Role in the Holocaust
> 
> 
> 
> I find it humorous when people post about Islam/muslims involvement in the so called holocaust and act like it was a significant event in WWll.
> 
> When in reality it was about 0.01% of the holocaust narrative.   ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's humorous to consider Muslims as having any significant role in the Second World War.
Click to expand...

Finally you have said something that I agree with.

WWll was a European and Asian war that had very little to do with the Middle East and muslims.   ...


----------



## Discombobulated

Penelope said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use it but it has changed in the last few years, one whole article was based on a book, like a book report, and many footnotes lead to no where that is reliable, other books wrote by people who appear to be bias. One can't read a whole wiki art. when its footnotes all refer to Jewish sources. Its the same with everything on wiki, often we see "citation needed" well that then is heresay, but it is a good place to start and often I will go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you write is a lie, you have never written anything with any truth to it of any kind.   All you have are the unsubstantiated theories of non historian Nazi nut jobs.   There is no reason to treat  Holocaust deniers as though they ever had any legitimate arguments about anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got nothing hey. Unfortunately sounds like you never read.
Click to expand...


All your most profound thoughts on this subject are inspired by web sites, not books.


----------



## Discombobulated

Sunni Man said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it humorous when people post about Islam/muslims involvement in the so called holocaust and act like it was a significant event in WWll.
> 
> When in reality it was about 0.01% of the holocaust narrative.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's humorous to consider Muslims as having any significant role in the Second World War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally you have said something that I agree with.
> 
> WWll was a European and Asian war that had very little to do with the Middle East and muslims.   ...
Click to expand...


Outside of Iran and Turkey most Muslims lived under colonial rule.    So in reality many Muslims did fight in WW2, they just didn't fight under their own national flag.   Plenty of Muslims in the Soviet army too.


----------



## Discombobulated

Penelope said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it humorous when people post about Islam/muslims involvement in the so called holocaust and act like it was a significant event in WWll.
> 
> When in reality it was about 0.01% of the holocaust narrative.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's humorous to consider Muslims as having any significant role in the Second World War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they say Hitler was anti semitic.
Click to expand...


So I've heard.


----------



## Penelope

Muslims contribution 'must not be forgotten' on Armistice Day | Metro News

Many Muslims also fought for Britain during both wars.


----------



## MHunterB

Penelope said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does someone care to offer a precise description of "Holocaust denier"? And which Holocaust are we talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is an excellent quest? What holocaust are we talking about?  Lets see we have the Holodomor, Katyn Forest Massacre, The atomic bomb, Churchill withholding food from many in India. Should we discuss the Japanese Pow Camps, or the French, Britian Pows camps, or worst
> 
> The Gulage death camps.
> 
> There was mass starvation everywhere, food was not produced, imported or exported, Mass deaths due to Typhus , lice infestation of which the Cyclone B was used for , and yes some brutal and unnecessary deaths on innocent people.
> 
> Lets get into the transfer agreement with Hitler and Ben Guerin, how about the Geman ship with about the 1000 Jewish on which the US would not let port, Germany nor France nor anyone would take in Jews, more mouths to feed and take care of.
> 
> Read about Typhus even in WIKI, has a pic of work camp death, no gas chamber involved there.
> 
> *And the worst part is to be called names and told we can't discuss it, its beyond discussion. the Knesset (is that it) In Israel wants to pass a bill to make it illegal globally to debate the holocaust or deny it*.
Click to expand...


Shall we just stop and think about this for a moment?  The poster has apparently convinced itself that one nation can pass a bill in its legislature that will somehow affect the rights of people GLOBALLY to 'debate' a topic.

Just how idiotic and 'ill-informed' and devoid of logic is that?  

Hint:  if some don't wish to be 'called names' and laughed at - they shouldn't make such "statements" as the garbage bolded above.   

Nobody's been telling the Nazi apologists that they 'shouldn't' discuss the details of the Holocaust:  *what people here have been telling them is that the individuals attempting to 'justify' and EXCUSE the Nazi mass murders of groups all over Europe are incapable and incompetent in their attempts.*  And that happens for the reason that their 'basis' - the lack of murderous intent of Nazi policies - is entirely baseless, without merit, and is contradicted by mountains of documented  evidence from the entire period of Nazi rule.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Sunni Man said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it humorous when people post about Islam/muslims involvement in the so called holocaust and act like it was a significant event in WWll.
> 
> When in reality it was about 0.01% of the holocaust narrative.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's humorous to consider Muslims as having any significant role in the Second World War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally you have said something that I agree with.
> 
> WWll was a European and Asian war that had very little to do with the Middle East and muslims.   ...
Click to expand...


You realize North Africa, Libya, Rommel, and Patton all had a little bit to do with WWII right?


----------



## Penelope

MHunterB said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does someone care to offer a precise description of "Holocaust denier"? And which Holocaust are we talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is an excellent quest? What holocaust are we talking about?  Lets see we have the Holodomor, Katyn Forest Massacre, The atomic bomb, Churchill withholding food from many in India. Should we discuss the Japanese Pow Camps, or the French, Britian Pows camps, or worst
> 
> The Gulage death camps.
> 
> There was mass starvation everywhere, food was not produced, imported or exported, Mass deaths due to Typhus , lice infestation of which the Cyclone B was used for , and yes some brutal and unnecessary deaths on innocent people.
> 
> Lets get into the transfer agreement with Hitler and Ben Guerin, how about the Geman ship with about the 1000 Jewish on which the US would not let port, Germany nor France nor anyone would take in Jews, more mouths to feed and take care of.
> 
> Read about Typhus even in WIKI, has a pic of work camp death, no gas chamber involved there.
> 
> *And the worst part is to be called names and told we can't discuss it, its beyond discussion. the Knesset (is that it) In Israel wants to pass a bill to make it illegal globally to debate the holocaust or deny it*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shall we just stop and think about this for a moment?  The poster has apparently convinced itself that one nation can pass a bill in its legislature that will somehow affect the rights of people GLOBALLY to 'debate' a topic.
> 
> Just how idiotic and 'ill-informed' and devoid of logic is that?
> 
> Hint:  if some don't wish to be 'called names' and laughed at - they shouldn't make such "statements" as the garbage bolded above.
> 
> Nobody's been telling the Nazi apologists that they 'shouldn't' discuss the details of the Holocaust:  *what people here have been telling them is that the individuals attempting to 'justify' and EXCUSE the Nazi mass murders of groups all over Europe are incapable and incompetent in their attempts.*  And that happens for the reason that their 'basis' - the lack of murderous intent of Nazi policies - is entirely baseless, without merit, and is contradicted by mountains of documented  evidence from the entire period of Nazi rule.
Click to expand...


Yes mainly Russian and Jewish, British and American Zionist writings. Nazi apologist? No we just think the truth should be told. The 6mil Jews who died in Gas chambers is a lie from the pit of hell, and then Putin just makes it a crime to deny the jewish holocaust.  So if one denies the lie , they commit a crime. Unreal.


----------



## Discombobulated

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is an excellent quest? What holocaust are we talking about?  Lets see we have the Holodomor, Katyn Forest Massacre, The atomic bomb, Churchill withholding food from many in India. Should we discuss the Japanese Pow Camps, or the French, Britian Pows camps, or worst
> 
> The Gulage death camps.
> 
> There was mass starvation everywhere, food was not produced, imported or exported, Mass deaths due to Typhus , lice infestation of which the Cyclone B was used for , and yes some brutal and unnecessary deaths on innocent people.
> 
> Lets get into the transfer agreement with Hitler and Ben Guerin, how about the Geman ship with about the 1000 Jewish on which the US would not let port, Germany nor France nor anyone would take in Jews, more mouths to feed and take care of.
> 
> Read about Typhus even in WIKI, has a pic of work camp death, no gas chamber involved there.
> 
> *And the worst part is to be called names and told we can't discuss it, its beyond discussion. the Knesset (is that it) In Israel wants to pass a bill to make it illegal globally to debate the holocaust or deny it*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shall we just stop and think about this for a moment?  The poster has apparently convinced itself that one nation can pass a bill in its legislature that will somehow affect the rights of people GLOBALLY to 'debate' a topic.
> 
> Just how idiotic and 'ill-informed' and devoid of logic is that?
> 
> Hint:  if some don't wish to be 'called names' and laughed at - they shouldn't make such "statements" as the garbage bolded above.
> 
> Nobody's been telling the Nazi apologists that they 'shouldn't' discuss the details of the Holocaust:  *what people here have been telling them is that the individuals attempting to 'justify' and EXCUSE the Nazi mass murders of groups all over Europe are incapable and incompetent in their attempts.*  And that happens for the reason that their 'basis' - the lack of murderous intent of Nazi policies - is entirely baseless, without merit, and is contradicted by mountains of documented  evidence from the entire period of Nazi rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes mainly Russian and Jewish, British and American Zionist writings. Nazi apologist? No we just think the truth should be told. The 6mil Jews who died in Gas chambers is a lie from the pit of hell, and then Putin just makes it a crime to deny the jewish holocaust.  So if one denies the lie , they commit a crime. Unreal.
Click to expand...


You have so many interesting anecdotes to share.  I can hardly wait for you to present the compelling historical evidence that supports your hair brained theories.


----------



## Sunni Man

Delta4Embassy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's humorous to consider Muslims as having any significant role in the Second World War.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally you have said something that I agree with.
> 
> WWll was a European and Asian war that had very little to do with the Middle East and muslims.   ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize North Africa, Libya, Rommel, and Patton all had a little bit to do with WWII right?
Click to expand...

That was just a side show to compared to the war taking place in in Europe. 

And really didn't involve the arab citizens as fighters to any large degree.  ...


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious!  So you consider Wiki 'suspect' because of...... ????   You've not included any source nor citation for your assertion about IDC Herzliya.   So we should question a well-known source because some random anonymous wanker on a chat board makes accusations of people trying to introduce bias there?
> 
> Exactly how do you purport to 'know' this is so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holocaust deniers never present anything even remotely like actual evidence to support their half wit theories.   They apparently believe that all they have to do is entertain a doubt to overturn history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, I question the holocaust because of what holocaust promoters themselves admit.
> 
> Hilberg agreed there is no scientific evidence for gas chambers.
> 
> Van Pelt agreed he had been to Birkenau many times and had NEVER seen the holes in the roof through which the Zyklon-B was supposedly dropped.
Click to expand...


Here's a stark example of just how stupid Holocaust deniers really are.  The one's that know about books at all refer to Hilberg; they make that reference evidently without the benefit of having read "The Destruction of European Jews".    Had any of them actually read anything they would know that Hilberg's book claims that at least 5.1 million Jews were exterminated during the Second World War.   
Apparently one author quibbling about 5.1 million verses six million somehow overturns history and shows the Holocaust to be a hoax conspiracy.   
If you people were just a little smarter you might try actually reading the authors you like to talk about.


----------



## Sunni Man

The number of juden who lost their lives during the so called holocaust was around 100 thousand.....200 thousand at the most.   ...


----------



## MHunterB

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is an excellent quest? What holocaust are we talking about?  Lets see we have the Holodomor, Katyn Forest Massacre, The atomic bomb, Churchill withholding food from many in India. Should we discuss the Japanese Pow Camps, or the French, Britian Pows camps, or worst
> 
> The Gulage death camps.
> 
> There was mass starvation everywhere, food was not produced, imported or exported, Mass deaths due to Typhus , lice infestation of which the Cyclone B was used for , and yes some brutal and unnecessary deaths on innocent people.
> 
> Lets get into the transfer agreement with Hitler and Ben Guerin, how about the Geman ship with about the 1000 Jewish on which the US would not let port, Germany nor France nor anyone would take in Jews, more mouths to feed and take care of.
> 
> Read about Typhus even in WIKI, has a pic of work camp death, no gas chamber involved there.
> 
> *And the worst part is to be called names and told we can't discuss it, its beyond discussion. the Knesset (is that it) In Israel wants to pass a bill to make it illegal globally to debate the holocaust or deny it*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shall we just stop and think about this for a moment?  The poster has apparently convinced itself that one nation can pass a bill in its legislature that will somehow affect the rights of people GLOBALLY to 'debate' a topic.
> 
> Just how idiotic and 'ill-informed' and devoid of logic is that?
> 
> Hint:  if some don't wish to be 'called names' and laughed at - they shouldn't make such "statements" as the garbage bolded above.
> 
> Nobody's been telling the Nazi apologists that they 'shouldn't' discuss the details of the Holocaust:  *what people here have been telling them is that the individuals attempting to 'justify' and EXCUSE the Nazi mass murders of groups all over Europe are incapable and incompetent in their attempts.*  And that happens for the reason that their 'basis' - the lack of murderous intent of Nazi policies - is entirely baseless, without merit, and is contradicted by mountains of documented  evidence from the entire period of Nazi rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes mainly Russian and Jewish, British and American Zionist writings. Nazi apologist? No we just think the truth should be told. The 6mil Jews who died in Gas chambers is a lie from the pit of hell, and then Putin just makes it a crime to deny the jewish holocaust.  So if one denies the lie , they commit a crime. Unreal.
Click to expand...


Stop trying to deflect attention from your idiocy, and explain to all of us just how any legislation passed by the Knesset would be authoritative OUTside of Israel?  Just cover that one example of logical impossibility which you claimed, please.

As to your attempt to slander the sources:  the ORIGINAL sources, still preserved, are the internal memos of the Nazi regime - millions of pieces of paper and film which recorded those atrocities you would deny or explain away.

To be an 'apologist' is to be one who sets forth the 'doctrine' of a group or establishment:  thus we have a branch of religious studies known as 'apologetics' - this can range from explaining and illustrating complicated doctrine, to 'defending' the doctrine with regard to different views on the topic from different religions.

What the 'revisionists' are engaged in is remarkably similar:  they are 'defending' the actions of the Nazi regime.  They are not 'searching for truth' - they are 'telling the Nazi side' and seeking to either evade the genocidal intentions of the Nazi regime and/or to "justify" those genocidal intentions.

Regardless of their pious crocodile tears over Nazi victims - the 'revisionists' all share the Nazi world-view to some extent or other.  ALL of them.


----------



## MHunterB

Sunni Man said:


> The number of juden who lost their lives during the so called holocaust was around 100 thousand.....200 thousand at the most.   ...



How do you presume to decide that the census figures from all across Europe were falsified?  
That the Nazis' own accounts regarding Jews murdered in the camps were also falsified?  Remember, the original documentation was preserved and recorded immediately after the war by the team of researchers for the Nuremberg prosecutors.  And those individuals were some of the very best legal researchers in the world, dedicated 'officers of the court', and many of them not even military.

In order to even begin to attack the mountain of evidence - one has to posit a huge international conspiracy by half the nations of Europe to malign Nazi Germany.   That 'conspiracy' would have to include most of the Nazis on trial at Nuremberg as well - at which point the 'conspiracy' idea becomes unsustainable except as a delusion.


----------



## Penelope

MHunterB said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shall we just stop and think about this for a moment?  The poster has apparently convinced itself that one nation can pass a bill in its legislature that will somehow affect the rights of people GLOBALLY to 'debate' a topic.
> 
> Just how idiotic and 'ill-informed' and devoid of logic is that?
> 
> Hint:  if some don't wish to be 'called names' and laughed at - they shouldn't make such "statements" as the garbage bolded above.
> 
> Nobody's been telling the Nazi apologists that they 'shouldn't' discuss the details of the Holocaust:  *what people here have been telling them is that the individuals attempting to 'justify' and EXCUSE the Nazi mass murders of groups all over Europe are incapable and incompetent in their attempts.*  And that happens for the reason that their 'basis' - the lack of murderous intent of Nazi policies - is entirely baseless, without merit, and is contradicted by mountains of documented  evidence from the entire period of Nazi rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mainly Russian and Jewish, British and American Zionist writings. Nazi apologist? No we just think the truth should be told. The 6mil Jews who died in Gas chambers is a lie from the pit of hell, and then Putin just makes it a crime to deny the jewish holocaust.  So if one denies the lie , they commit a crime. Unreal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop trying to deflect attention from your idiocy, and explain to all of us just how any legislation passed by the Knesset would be authoritative OUTside of Israel?  Just cover that one example of logical impossibility which you claimed, please.
> 
> As to your attempt to slander the sources:  the ORIGINAL sources, still preserved, are the internal memos of the Nazi regime - millions of pieces of paper and film which recorded those atrocities you would deny or explain away.
> 
> To be an 'apologist' is to be one who sets forth the 'doctrine' of a group or establishment:  thus we have a branch of religious studies known as 'apologetics' - this can range from explaining and illustrating complicated doctrine, to 'defending' the doctrine with regard to different views on the topic from different religions.
> 
> What the 'revisionists' are engaged in is remarkably similar:  they are 'defending' the actions of the Nazi regime.  They are not 'searching for truth' - they are 'telling the Nazi side' and seeking to either evade the genocidal intentions of the Nazi regime and/or to "justify" those genocidal intentions.
> 
> Regardless of their pious crocodile tears over Nazi victims - the 'revisionists' all share the Nazi world-view to some extent or other.  ALL of them.
Click to expand...


Point is, we are searching for truth as your story is a fable. They were whining in 1918, The final solution was a Zionist thing, and the final solution was to go to Palestine.
See we do not believe the unreal story, even some kids don't. The more the truth comes out, the better. Churchill was a evil man too, but we only hear but how great he was. 

I think the worst part, is how the Jewish use it for everything every article, mentions the holocaust. Gets old, real old.


----------



## Discombobulated

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mainly Russian and Jewish, British and American Zionist writings. Nazi apologist? No we just think the truth should be told. The 6mil Jews who died in Gas chambers is a lie from the pit of hell, and then Putin just makes it a crime to deny the jewish holocaust.  So if one denies the lie , they commit a crime. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to deflect attention from your idiocy, and explain to all of us just how any legislation passed by the Knesset would be authoritative OUTside of Israel?  Just cover that one example of logical impossibility which you claimed, please.
> 
> As to your attempt to slander the sources:  the ORIGINAL sources, still preserved, are the internal memos of the Nazi regime - millions of pieces of paper and film which recorded those atrocities you would deny or explain away.
> 
> To be an 'apologist' is to be one who sets forth the 'doctrine' of a group or establishment:  thus we have a branch of religious studies known as 'apologetics' - this can range from explaining and illustrating complicated doctrine, to 'defending' the doctrine with regard to different views on the topic from different religions.
> 
> What the 'revisionists' are engaged in is remarkably similar:  they are 'defending' the actions of the Nazi regime.  They are not 'searching for truth' - they are 'telling the Nazi side' and seeking to either evade the genocidal intentions of the Nazi regime and/or to "justify" those genocidal intentions.
> 
> Regardless of their pious crocodile tears over Nazi victims - the 'revisionists' all share the Nazi world-view to some extent or other.  ALL of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point is, we are searching for truth as your story is a fable. They were whining in 1918, The final solution was a Zionist thing, and the final solution was to go to Palestine.
> See we do not believe the unreal story, even some kids don't. The more the truth comes out, the better. Churchill was a evil man too, but we only hear but how great he was.
> 
> I think the worst part, is how the Jewish use it for everything every article, mentions the holocaust. Gets old, real old.
Click to expand...


You're searching for the truth......that is just about the funniest fucking thing I've ever heard.   You couldn't possibly care less about the truth.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holocaust deniers never present anything even remotely like actual evidence to support their half wit theories.   They apparently believe that all they have to do is entertain a doubt to overturn history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I question the holocaust because of what holocaust promoters themselves admit.
> 
> Hilberg agreed there is no scientific evidence for gas chambers.
> 
> Van Pelt agreed he had been to Birkenau many times and had NEVER seen the holes in the roof through which the Zyklon-B was supposedly dropped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That might even be remotely interesting if Holocaust deniers could ever present any actual evidence to support their half wit claims.    But they never do.
Click to expand...


http://news.google.com/newspapers?i...KUFAAAAIBAJ&dq=zundel hilberg&pg=4039,3484482

http://www.haaretz.com/print-edition/news/yad-vashem-nazi-soap-stories-invention-1.149937

Under cross-examination by David Irving on January 28, 2000, van Pelt admitted that he had "frequently visited the roof of the alleged factory of death," but had not seen the requisite holes there:

Irving: You have not seen any holes in the roof, have you, in the -- when you went there? You have not found any holes?

Van Pelt: I have not seen the holes for the columns, no.

Irving: Not for the introduction of the cyanide?

Van Pelt: No. 

In the High Court of Justice 1996 I. No. 113 Queen's Bench Division, Royal Courts of Justice, London. January 28, 2000. P-129, P-130. Hereinafter: Transcript.


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I question the holocaust because of what holocaust promoters themselves admit.
> 
> Hilberg agreed there is no scientific evidence for gas chambers.
> 
> Van Pelt agreed he had been to Birkenau many times and had NEVER seen the holes in the roof through which the Zyklon-B was supposedly dropped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might even be remotely interesting if Holocaust deniers could ever present any actual evidence to support their half wit claims.    But they never do.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You didn't post anything......probably your most compelling rebuttal yet.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holocaust deniers never present anything even remotely like actual evidence to support their half wit theories.   They apparently believe that all they have to do is entertain a doubt to overturn history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I question the holocaust because of what holocaust promoters themselves admit.
> 
> Hilberg agreed there is no scientific evidence for gas chambers.
> 
> Van Pelt agreed he had been to Birkenau many times and had NEVER seen the holes in the roof through which the Zyklon-B was supposedly dropped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a stark example of just how stupid Holocaust deniers really are.  The one's that know about books at all refer to Hilberg; they make that reference evidently without the benefit of having read "The Destruction of European Jews".    Had any of them actually read anything they would know that Hilberg's book claims that at least 5.1 million Jews were exterminated during the Second World War.
> Apparently one author quibbling about 5.1 million verses six million somehow overturns history and shows the Holocaust to be a hoax conspiracy.
> If you people were just a little smarter you might try actually reading the authors you like to talk about.
Click to expand...


Hilberg admitted there were no scientific evidence for gas chambers, nothing else he said can gain say that.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Sunni Man said:


> The number of juden who lost their lives during the so called holocaust was around 100 thousand.....200 thousand at the most.   ...



In one sense Hitler saved the Jews, he took them out of the German cities that were carpet bombed by the Allies. 

OK many died of typhus and starvation because food and disinfectant ran out but many more would have been incinerated in the cities.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

MHunterB said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shall we just stop and think about this for a moment?  The poster has apparently convinced itself that one nation can pass a bill in its legislature that will somehow affect the rights of people GLOBALLY to 'debate' a topic.
> 
> Just how idiotic and 'ill-informed' and devoid of logic is that?
> 
> Hint:  if some don't wish to be 'called names' and laughed at - they shouldn't make such "statements" as the garbage bolded above.
> 
> Nobody's been telling the Nazi apologists that they 'shouldn't' discuss the details of the Holocaust:  *what people here have been telling them is that the individuals attempting to 'justify' and EXCUSE the Nazi mass murders of groups all over Europe are incapable and incompetent in their attempts.*  And that happens for the reason that their 'basis' - the lack of murderous intent of Nazi policies - is entirely baseless, without merit, and is contradicted by mountains of documented  evidence from the entire period of Nazi rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mainly Russian and Jewish, British and American Zionist writings. Nazi apologist? No we just think the truth should be told. The 6mil Jews who died in Gas chambers is a lie from the pit of hell, and then Putin just makes it a crime to deny the jewish holocaust.  So if one denies the lie , they commit a crime. Unreal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop trying to deflect attention from your idiocy, and explain to all of us just how any legislation passed by the Knesset would be authoritative OUTside of Israel?  Just cover that one example of logical impossibility which you claimed, please.
> 
> As to your attempt to slander the sources:  the ORIGINAL sources, still preserved, are the internal memos of the Nazi regime - millions of pieces of paper and film which recorded those atrocities you would deny or explain away.
> 
> To be an 'apologist' is to be one who sets forth the 'doctrine' of a group or establishment:  thus we have a branch of religious studies known as 'apologetics' - this can range from explaining and illustrating complicated doctrine, to 'defending' the doctrine with regard to different views on the topic from different religions.
> 
> What the 'revisionists' are engaged in is remarkably similar:  they are 'defending' the actions of the Nazi regime.  They are not 'searching for truth' - they are 'telling the Nazi side' and seeking to either evade the genocidal intentions of the Nazi regime and/or to "justify" those genocidal intentions.
> 
> Regardless of their pious crocodile tears over Nazi victims - the 'revisionists' all share the Nazi world-view to some extent or other.  ALL of them.
Click to expand...


Thats rubbish, most of them would be less right wing than the British Tories or US republicans.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

MHunterB said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The number of juden who lost their lives during the so called holocaust was around 100 thousand.....200 thousand at the most.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you presume to decide that the census figures from all across Europe were falsified?
> That the Nazis' own accounts regarding Jews murdered in the camps were also falsified?  Remember, the original documentation was preserved and recorded immediately after the war by the team of researchers for the Nuremberg prosecutors.  And those individuals were some of the very best legal researchers in the world, dedicated 'officers of the court', and many of them not even military.
> 
> In order to even begin to attack the mountain of evidence - one has to posit a huge international conspiracy by half the nations of Europe to malign Nazi Germany.   That 'conspiracy' would have to include most of the Nazis on trial at Nuremberg as well - at which point the 'conspiracy' idea becomes unsustainable except as a delusion.
Click to expand...


Nuremberg was a show trial, much of the evidence was nonsense.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> That might even be remotely interesting if Holocaust deniers could ever present any actual evidence to support their half wit claims.    But they never do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't post anything......probably your most compelling rebuttal yet.
Click to expand...







Yad Vashem: Nazi soap stories `invention'

Under cross-examination by David Irving on January 28, 2000, van Pelt admitted that he had "frequently visited the roof of the alleged factory of death," but had not seen the requisite holes there:

Irving: You have not seen any holes in the roof, have you, in the -- when you went there? You have not found any holes?

Van Pelt: I have not seen the holes for the columns, no.

Irving: Not for the introduction of the cyanide?

Van Pelt: No. 

In the High Court of Justice 1996 I. No. 113 Queen's Bench Division, Royal Courts of Justice, London. January 28, 2000. P-129, P-130. Hereinafter: Transcript.


----------



## Diana1180

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The number of juden who lost their lives during the so called holocaust was around 100 thousand.....200 thousand at the most.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In one sense Hitler saved the Jews, he took them out of the German cities that were carpet bombed by the Allies.
> 
> OK many died of typhus and starvation because food and disinfectant ran out but many more would have been incinerated in the cities.
Click to expand...


I am so relieved to hear this was all just a big misunderstanding.

Hitler really was a stand up guy.

(note sarcasm)


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I question the holocaust because of what holocaust promoters themselves admit.
> 
> Hilberg agreed there is no scientific evidence for gas chambers.
> 
> Van Pelt agreed he had been to Birkenau many times and had NEVER seen the holes in the roof through which the Zyklon-B was supposedly dropped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a stark example of just how stupid Holocaust deniers really are.  The one's that know about books at all refer to Hilberg; they make that reference evidently without the benefit of having read "The Destruction of European Jews".    Had any of them actually read anything they would know that Hilberg's book claims that at least 5.1 million Jews were exterminated during the Second World War.
> Apparently one author quibbling about 5.1 million verses six million somehow overturns history and shows the Holocaust to be a hoax conspiracy.
> If you people were just a little smarter you might try actually reading the authors you like to talk about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hilberg admitted there were no scientific evidence for gas chambers, nothing else he said can gain say that.
Click to expand...


You even cherry pick from your own sources.   Hilarious.


----------



## Sunni Man

Diana1180 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The number of juden who lost their lives during the so called holocaust was around 100 thousand.....200 thousand at the most.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In one sense Hitler saved the Jews, he took them out of the German cities that were carpet bombed by the Allies.
> 
> OK many died of typhus and starvation because food and disinfectant ran out but many more would have been incinerated in the cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so relieved to hear this was all just a big misunderstanding.
> 
> Hitler really was a stand up guy.
> 
> (note sarcasm)
Click to expand...

Hitler was just misunderstood.   ...


----------



## Sunni Man

MHunterB said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The number of juden who lost their lives during the so called holocaust was around 100 thousand.....200 thousand at the most.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you presume to decide that the census figures from all across Europe were falsified?
> That the Nazis' own accounts regarding Jews murdered in the camps were also falsified?  Remember, the original documentation was preserved and recorded immediately after the war by the team of researchers for the Nuremberg prosecutors.  And those individuals were some of the very best legal researchers in the world, dedicated 'officers of the court', and many of them not even military.
> 
> In order to even begin to attack the mountain of evidence - one has to posit a huge international conspiracy by half the nations of Europe to malign Nazi Germany.   That 'conspiracy' would have to include most of the Nazis on trial at Nuremberg as well - at which point the 'conspiracy' idea becomes unsustainable except as a *delusion*.
Click to expand...

The only delusion here is the myth called the Holocaust.   ...


----------



## MHunterB

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The number of juden who lost their lives during the so called holocaust was around 100 thousand.....200 thousand at the most.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In one sense Hitler saved the Jews, he took them out of the German cities that were carpet bombed by the Allies.
> 
> OK many died of typhus and starvation because food and disinfectant ran out but many more would have been incinerated in the cities.
Click to expand...


There weren't that many Jews in Dresden.


----------



## MHunterB

Sunni Man said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The number of juden who lost their lives during the so called holocaust was around 100 thousand.....200 thousand at the most.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you presume to decide that the census figures from all across Europe were falsified?
> That the Nazis' own accounts regarding Jews murdered in the camps were also falsified?  Remember, the original documentation was preserved and recorded immediately after the war by the team of researchers for the Nuremberg prosecutors.  And those individuals were some of the very best legal researchers in the world, dedicated 'officers of the court', and many of them not even military.
> 
> In order to even begin to attack the mountain of evidence - one has to posit a huge international conspiracy by half the nations of Europe to malign Nazi Germany.   That 'conspiracy' would have to include most of the Nazis on trial at Nuremberg as well - at which point the 'conspiracy' idea becomes unsustainable except as a *delusion*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only delusion here is the myth called the Holocaust.   ...
Click to expand...


Thanks for admitting that the information does indeed clearly contradict your "statement" above.


----------



## Coyote

Penelope said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality that doesnt happen, people use it willy-nilly and it is not questioned, in my opinion it is tainted as a source especially on the holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion your opinions are based on nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use it but it has changed in the last few years, one whole article was based on a book, like a book report, and many footnotes lead to no where that is reliable, other books wrote by people who appear to be bias. One can't read a whole wiki art. when its footnotes all refer to Jewish sources.* Its the same with everything on wiki, often we see "citation needed" *well that then is heresay, but it is a good place to start and often I will go with it.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  That way we know that the claim made is not yet supported and requires a citation - take it with a grain of salt or do further research.  Wiki requires citations.


----------



## toastman

MHunterB said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you presume to decide that the census figures from all across Europe were falsified?
> That the Nazis' own accounts regarding Jews murdered in the camps were also falsified?  Remember, the original documentation was preserved and recorded immediately after the war by the team of researchers for the Nuremberg prosecutors.  And those individuals were some of the very best legal researchers in the world, dedicated 'officers of the court', and many of them not even military.
> 
> In order to even begin to attack the mountain of evidence - one has to posit a huge international conspiracy by half the nations of Europe to malign Nazi Germany.   That 'conspiracy' would have to include most of the Nazis on trial at Nuremberg as well - at which point the 'conspiracy' idea becomes unsustainable except as a *delusion*.
> 
> 
> 
> The only delusion here is the myth called the Holocaust.   ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for admitting that the information does indeed clearly contradict your "statement" above.
Click to expand...


You're actually expecting a normal response from Sunni Troll about the Holocaust? Common Marge, don 't fall for the Sunni Troll bait , the guy is pure scum


----------



## Sunni Man

toastman said:


> You're actually expecting a normal response from Sunni Troll about the Holocaust? Common Marge, don 't fall for the Sunni Troll bait , the guy is pure scum


There is no need for name calling.......


----------



## toastman

There's a difference between name calling and a factual description


----------



## Politico

Sunni Man said:


> The number of juden who lost their lives during the so called holocaust was around 100 thousand.....200 thousand at the most.   ...



This is why no one takes people like you seriously.


----------



## Sunni Man

Hey, if the jews can make up the 6 million number.

I should be able to make my own number.    ..


----------



## Discombobulated

Sunni Man said:


> Hey, if the jews can make up the 6 million number.
> 
> I should be able to make my own number.    ..



So you're not actually interested in anyone taking anything you have to say seriously.


----------



## Sunni Man

Discombobulated said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if the jews can make up the 6 million number.
> 
> I should be able to make my own number.    ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're not actually interested in anyone taking anything you have to say seriously.
Click to expand...

If you are speaking about yourself.......then no......I don't care what you think.   ..


----------



## Discombobulated

Sunni Man said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if the jews can make up the 6 million number.
> 
> I should be able to make my own number.    ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're not actually interested in anyone taking anything you have to say seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are speaking about yourself.......then no......I don't care what you think.   ..
Click to expand...


I believe I've already seen the limits of your thinking, your value as cheap entertainment has rapidly diminished.  You commit yourself to a dead end argument that can't be substantiated, but you wonder why you can't make people understand.


----------



## Sunni Man

Discombobulated said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're not actually interested in anyone taking anything you have to say seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are speaking about yourself.......then no......I don't care what you think.   ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe I've already seen the limits of your thinking, your value as cheap entertainment has rapidly diminished.  You commit yourself to a dead end argument that can't be substantiated, but you wonder why you can't make people understand.
Click to expand...

Most people will keep believing in the Holocaust fable they were taught as a child.

But there will a few people who finally realize the official Holocaust story has many factual problems that need to be exposed and debated.    ...


----------



## toastman

Sunni Man said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are speaking about yourself.......then no......I don't care what you think.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I've already seen the limits of your thinking, your value as cheap entertainment has rapidly diminished.  You commit yourself to a dead end argument that can't be substantiated, but you wonder why you can't make people understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people will keep believing in the Holocaust fable they were taught as a child.
> 
> But there will a few people who finally realize the official Holocaust story has many factual problems that need to be exposed and debated.    ...
Click to expand...


But that's not what you're doing. You're making up lies about the Holocaust, making disgusting comments, posting offensive cartoons.
But then when you're called out on it, you claim you're trying to research lies 
Anyone who knows you knows you're here because of your immense hatred for Jews


----------



## Sunni Man

Questioning the "official" holocaust story has nothing to do with hating juden.

It is just an alleged historical event which should be examined and debated like every other historical event.    ...


----------



## toastman

Sunni Man said:


> Questioning the "official" holocaust story has nothing to do with hating juden.
> 
> It is just an alleged historical event which should be examined and debated like every other historical event.    ...



I didn't say that's why you hate Jews. But you're not here to debate anything. You're here to mock the Holocaust and post offensive cartoons. I haven't seen you post one sensible debate. You're too immature and hateful for that.

But considering you're a Sunni Muslim, your hatred is no surprise


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## Discombobulated

Sunni Man said:


> Questioning the "official" holocaust story has nothing to do with hating juden.
> 
> It is just an alleged historical event which should be examined and debated like every other historical event.    ...



Judging from all your other posts hating Jews has everything to do with it.


----------



## irosie91

I read Nazi literature as a very young child----in the 1950.    Even as  a kid I recognized it as so 
idiotic---that I KNEW no one could believe it.     I knew lots of people who were kinda closet 
anti-Semites-----and who believed tiny bits of it------but I did not know anyone stupid 
enough to buy into it lock stock and barrel-------then I grew up -----and ran into lots of muslims 
educated in muslim societies.      Way back then------Iranians did not buy into it-----but the one 
SHIITE  I knew from south east asia----(he had lived in new dehli      KNEW THE STUFF CHAPTER 
AND VERSE------as did all the Pakistanis  who were sunnis--------I learned what Shiite is from 
sunni Pakistanis ------to sunni Pakistanis Shiites are   "crazy nutty idiots"-------later I did put two and 
two together and figured out why  Iranians hated Pakistanis  -------as   OOOHHH --SO THAT's WHY 
THOSE IRANIANS HAVE DAGGERS FLYING OUT OF THEIR EYES whenever they see a Pakistani.  

Sorry folks----it was long ago-------face facts-----for a small town girl knowing stuff like that was 
pretty good for pre  1970.     In any case-------absolute  KORAN IS ALL TRUE ----dot by dot--is no 
more Islamic than     ISLAMO NAZI PROPAGANDA is all true----dot by dot.    People memorize 
the Koran----dot by dot...       It is considered a GOOD THING.       My muslim informants learned 
german produced Nazi propaganda -----and the anerican created stuff------also  DOT BY DOT---
memorized.           They could RECITE IT.       the word  "Koran"-----comes from a semitic root 
which means    RECITE.        I never met an Iranian  BACK THEN  who had any desire to recite---
the Koran-----or who had even read it.  ----------If I asked----they laughed.     Maybe that is why they 
could not recite  Mein Kampf------------maybe now they can


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> I read Nazi literature as a very young child----in the 1950.    Even as  a kid I recognized it as so
> idiotic---that I KNEW no one could believe it.     I knew lots of people who were kinda closet
> anti-Semites-----and who believed tiny bits of it------but I did not know anyone stupid
> enough to buy into it lock stock and barrel-------then I grew up -----and ran into lots of muslims
> educated in muslim societies.      Way back then------Iranians did not buy into it-----but the one
> SHIITE  I knew from south east asia----(he had lived in new dehli      KNEW THE STUFF CHAPTER
> AND VERSE------as did all the Pakistanis  who were sunnis--------I learned what Shiite is from
> sunni Pakistanis ------to sunni Pakistanis Shiites are   "crazy nutty idiots"-------later I did put two and
> two together and figured out why  Iranians hated Pakistanis  -------as   OOOHHH --SO THAT's WHY
> THOSE IRANIANS HAVE DAGGERS FLYING OUT OF THEIR EYES whenever they see a Pakistani.
> 
> Sorry folks----it was long ago-------face facts-----for a small town girl knowing stuff like that was
> pretty good for pre  1970.     In any case-------absolute  KORAN IS ALL TRUE ----dot by dot--is no
> more Islamic than     ISLAMO NAZI PROPAGANDA is all true----dot by dot.    People memorize
> the Koran----dot by dot...       It is considered a GOOD THING.       My muslim informants learned
> german produced Nazi propaganda -----and the anerican created stuff------also  DOT BY DOT---
> memorized.           They could RECITE IT.       the word  "Koran"-----comes from a semitic root
> which means    RECITE.        I never met an Iranian  BACK THEN  who had any desire to recite---
> the Koran-----or who had even read it.  ----------If I asked----they laughed.     Maybe that is why they
> could not recite  Mein Kampf------------maybe now they can



Well they read the OT in Israel schools don't they??  I find it funny as what 50-80% of Jews in Israel are secular, but I guess the see it as tradition.  Right?


----------



## toastman

Sunni Man said:


>



Exhibit A.


----------



## namvet

*German civilians brought to see the camps*






link


----------



## Sunni Man

Pictures of dead bodies doesn't prove the so called holocaust.

I don't see any Star of David on any of them.

The people could have been, german civilians, russian, soldiers, allied soldiers, etc.

Who died of disease, fatigue, starvation, or other factors.    ...


----------



## namvet

Sunni Man said:


> Pictures of dead bodies doesn't prove the so called holocaust.
> 
> I don't see any Star of David on any of them.
> 
> The people could have been, german civilians, russian, soldiers, allied soldiers, etc.
> 
> Who died of disease, fatigue, starvation, or other factors.    ...



if I want your fuckin' opinion ill give it to you


----------



## namvet




----------



## Sunni Man

namvet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of dead bodies doesn't prove the so called holocaust.
> 
> I don't see any Star of David on any of them.
> 
> The people could have been, german civilians, russian, soldiers, allied soldiers, etc.
> 
> Who died of disease, fatigue, starvation, or other factors.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I want your fuckin' opinion ill give it to you
Click to expand...

.................^^  Looks like someone forgot to take their med's today.........


----------



## Penelope

namvet said:


> *German civilians brought to see the camps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z-6tCERMLv4



Well the pics of India, Ukraine and Japanese camps are the same. Starvation and disease was a real killer during WWII.  This doesn't mean mean that some civilians were not killed by cruel executions as well.This proves no gas chambers there, as those people did not loose all that weight after they died. They say these people were not sprayed with Cyclone B, how would they know that? 

This is horrible indeed, and we can't even imagine the suffering that went on all over in WWII, that is why we should not have more wars.


----------



## namvet

Sunni Man said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of dead bodies doesn't prove the so called holocaust.
> 
> I don't see any Star of David on any of them.
> 
> The people could have been, german civilians, russian, soldiers, allied soldiers, etc.
> 
> Who died of disease, fatigue, starvation, or other factors.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I want your fuckin' opinion ill give it to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .................^^  Looks like someone forgot to take their med's today.........
Click to expand...


that the best you can really do??? your backing down now. thank you for confirming the holocaust did happened


----------



## namvet

Penelope said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> *German civilians brought to see the camps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z-6tCERMLv4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the pics of India, Ukraine and Japanese camps are the same. Starvation and disease was a real killer during WWII.  This doesn't mean mean that some civilians were not killed by cruel executions as well.This proves no gas chambers there, as those people did not loose all that weight after they died. They say these people were not sprayed with Cyclone B, how would they know that?
> 
> This is horrible indeed, and we can't even imagine the suffering that went on all over in WWII, that is why we should not have more wars.
Click to expand...


yes the death camps did exist. they were located next to rivers ans streams. wonder why ???


----------



## namvet

Sunni Man admits the holocaust did happen. im finished here


----------



## Sunni Man

namvet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> if I want your fuckin' opinion ill give it to you
> 
> 
> 
> .................^^  Looks like someone forgot to take their med's today.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that the best you can really do??? your backing down now. thank you for confirming the holocaust did happened
Click to expand...

Incorrect peckerwood.......the so called holocaust is nothing but a made up zionist fantasy tale used to extort money from gullible people like you.    ..


----------



## Penelope

namvet said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> *German civilians brought to see the camps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z-6tCERMLv4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the pics of India, Ukraine and Japanese camps are the same. Starvation and disease was a real killer during WWII.  This doesn't mean mean that some civilians were not killed by cruel executions as well.This proves no gas chambers there, as those people did not loose all that weight after they died. They say these people were not sprayed with Cyclone B, how would they know that?
> 
> This is horrible indeed, and we can't even imagine the suffering that went on all over in WWII, that is why we should not have more wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes the death camps did exist. they were located next to rivers ans streams. wonder why ???
Click to expand...


They were work camps and concentration camps, not death camps.


----------



## Sunni Man

The jewish holocaust museum's collect B&W photo's taken of dead bodies during WWll in a desperate attempt to add them all together and come up with the magical 6 million number in order to bolster the holohoax myth.

But there is nothing in the pictures to identify the people as jews or that they were gassed to death.    ...


----------



## namvet

Penelope said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the pics of India, Ukraine and Japanese camps are the same. Starvation and disease was a real killer during WWII.  This doesn't mean mean that some civilians were not killed by cruel executions as well.This proves no gas chambers there, as those people did not loose all that weight after they died. They say these people were not sprayed with Cyclone B, how would they know that?
> 
> This is horrible indeed, and we can't even imagine the suffering that went on all over in WWII, that is why we should not have more wars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes the death camps did exist. they were located next to rivers ans streams. wonder why ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were work camps and concentration camps, not death camps.
Click to expand...


of course. the death camps had ways of disposing of the ashe's


----------



## namvet

Sunni Man said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> .................^^  Looks like someone forgot to take their med's today.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that the best you can really do??? your backing down now. thank you for confirming the holocaust did happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect peckerwood.......the so called holocaust is nothing but a made up zionist fantasy tale used to extort money from gullible people like you.    ..
Click to expand...


you and your ilk are weak and feeble minded. you'll believe anything. you suffer from dementia  which is a symptom of Alzheimer's. the good news here is someday you'll forget to breath and that's it


----------



## namvet

Sunni Man said:


> The jewish holocaust museum's collect B&W photo's taken of dead bodies during WWll in a desperate attempt to add them all together and come up with the magical 6 million number in order to bolster the holohoax myth.
> 
> But there is nothing in the pictures to identify the people as jews or that they were gassed to death.    ...



more dementia


----------



## Penelope

namvet said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes the death camps did exist. they were located next to rivers ans streams. wonder why ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were work camps and concentration camps, not death camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course. the death camps had ways of disposing of the ashe's
Click to expand...


Dead bodies should be burnt, if not able then buried at least 6 feet or more down.


----------



## namvet

Penelope said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were work camps and concentration camps, not death camps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course. the death camps had ways of disposing of the ashe's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dead bodies should be burnt, if not able then buried at least 6 feet or more down.
Click to expand...


they were burned in the ovens. faster and more expedient and Nazi's were keen on staying on schedule.  how long would it take to bury thousands of bodies???


----------



## Sunni Man

namvet said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course. the death camps had ways of disposing of the ashe's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead bodies should be burnt, if not able then buried at least 6 feet or more down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they were burned in the ovens. faster and more expedient and Nazi's were keen on staying on schedule. * how long would it take to bury thousands of bodies*???
Click to expand...

At least you acknowledge there were only thousands and not millions of bodies.

Congratulations on your first big step into reality concerning the holohoax..........


----------



## namvet

Sunni Man said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dead bodies should be burnt, if not able then buried at least 6 feet or more down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were burned in the ovens. faster and more expedient and Nazi's were keen on staying on schedule. * how long would it take to bury thousands of bodies*???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you acknowledge there were only thousands and not millions of bodies.
> 
> Congratulations on your first big step into reality concerning the holohoax..........
Click to expand...


over 24 million murdered by you pals. and you can't prove it didn't happen. can ya??? you ancient gas bag


----------



## namvet

come on sooni prove it didn't happen. we're waiting for your proof. im nailing your ass to the wall. come on. right now. let's have it. right here in front of everyone. don't be a coward. stand up. put up or STFU. your being challenged here and now. let's have it RIGHT HERE AND NOW !!!


I thought so. all blow and no go. you a spineless coward. your not even a man. pimp


----------



## Sunni Man

namvet said:


> come on sooni prove it didn't happen. we're waiting for your proof. im nailing your ass to the wall. come on. right now. let's have it. right here in front of everyone. don't be a coward. stand up. put up or STFU. your being challenged here and now. let's have it RIGHT HERE AND NOW !!!
> 
> 
> I thought so. all blow and no go. you a spineless coward. your not even a man. pimp


..................^^ take a couple of aspirins and get a good nights sleep.......you'll feel better in the morning.   ...


----------



## Kimura

Sunni Man said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> .................^^  Looks like someone forgot to take their med's today.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that the best you can really do??? your backing down now. thank you for confirming the holocaust did happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect peckerwood.......the so called holocaust is nothing but a made up zionist fantasy tale used to extort money from gullible people like you.    ..
Click to expand...


My maternal grandparents lost around sixty members of their immediate family in the Holocaust. Where did they all go? Aruba?


----------



## namvet

Sunni Man said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> come on sooni prove it didn't happen. we're waiting for your proof. im nailing your ass to the wall. come on. right now. let's have it. right here in front of everyone. don't be a coward. stand up. put up or STFU. your being challenged here and now. let's have it RIGHT HERE AND NOW !!!
> 
> 
> I thought so. all blow and no go. you a spineless coward. your not even a man. pimp
> 
> 
> 
> ..................^^ take a couple of aspirins and get a good nights sleep.......you'll feel better in the morning.   ...
Click to expand...


can't prove it didn't happen. i thought so. but i like you. i need someone to kick in the nuts, and since your feeble and ask for it your elected. i own you your ass.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

namvet said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course. the death camps had ways of disposing of the ashe's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead bodies should be burnt, if not able then buried at least 6 feet or more down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they were burned in the ovens. faster and more expedient and Nazi's were keen on staying on schedule.  how long would it take to bury thousands of bodies???
Click to expand...


You're forgetting the script, the were buried first, then they were ALL dug up, then they were burned at huge expense, then they were reburied...millions of them, all over the occupied territory.

And there's no trace of any of this monumental and hugely expensive activity, NONE whatsoever.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Kimura said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the best you can really do??? your backing down now. thank you for confirming the holocaust did happened
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect peckerwood.......the so called holocaust is nothing but a made up zionist fantasy tale used to extort money from gullible people like you.    ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My maternal grandparents lost around sixty members of their immediate family in the Holocaust. Where did they all go? Aruba?
Click to expand...


Lots of people died of typhus, starvation and in the Allied bombing campaign.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

namvet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> come on sooni prove it didn't happen. we're waiting for your proof. im nailing your ass to the wall. come on. right now. let's have it. right here in front of everyone. don't be a coward. stand up. put up or STFU. your being challenged here and now. let's have it RIGHT HERE AND NOW !!!
> 
> 
> I thought so. all blow and no go. you a spineless coward. your not even a man. pimp
> 
> 
> 
> ..................^^ take a couple of aspirins and get a good nights sleep.......you'll feel better in the morning.   ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can't prove it didn't happen. i thought so. but i like you. i need someone to kick in the nuts, and since your feeble and ask for it your elected. i own you your ass.
Click to expand...






http://news.google.com/newspapers?i...KUFAAAAIBAJ&dq=zundel hilberg&pg=4039,3484482


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

http://news.google.com/newspapers?i...KUFAAAAIBAJ&dq=zundel hilberg&pg=4039,3484482


----------



## Kimura

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Kimura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect peckerwood.......the so called holocaust is nothing but a made up zionist fantasy tale used to extort money from gullible people like you.    ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My maternal grandparents lost around sixty members of their immediate family in the Holocaust. Where did they all go? Aruba?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of people died of typhus, starvation and in the Allied bombing campaign.
Click to expand...


I see. Try again, they were transported like cattle, branded and exterminated in a methodical fashion.

All we have is written documentation, eyewitness testimony, and the actual camps themselves. Most acts of genocide are minimized, especially when the group in question is considered undesirable within the society.


----------



## toastman

Sunni Man said:


> The jewish holocaust museum's collect B&W photo's taken of dead bodies during WWll in a desperate attempt to add them all together and come up with the magical 6 million number in order to bolster the holohoax myth.
> 
> But there is nothing in the pictures to identify the people as jews or that they were gassed to death.    ...



Link?


----------



## toastman

I love how people here try to actually have a normal debate with Sunni Troll.
He's obviously a demented hateful Muslim who spends all day everyday expressing his hatred for Jews, Blacks and gays. He is a perfect example of what Islam does to someone


----------



## toastman

Urbanguerrilla said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..................^^ take a couple of aspirins and get a good nights sleep.......you'll feel better in the morning.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't prove it didn't happen. i thought so. but i like you. i need someone to kick in the nuts, and since your feeble and ask for it your elected. i own you your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Montreal Gazette - Google News Archive Search
Click to expand...


Well that does it then, right urban?

This one articles dismantles the thousands upon thousands of articles and documents that say otherwise, right?

Reading Sunni Troll and Urban's posts in Holocaust Denial threads is like reading the essay of a fifth grader


----------



## namvet

Urbanguerrilla said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dead bodies should be burnt, if not able then buried at least 6 feet or more down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were burned in the ovens. faster and more expedient and Nazi's were keen on staying on schedule.  how long would it take to bury thousands of bodies???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're forgetting the script, the were buried first, then they were ALL dug up, then they were burned at huge expense, then they were reburied...millions of them, all over the occupied territory.
> 
> And there's no trace of any of this monumental and hugely expensive activity, NONE whatsoever.
Click to expand...


they went stright from the shower rooms to the crematorium's. efficiency plus.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Kimura said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimura said:
> 
> 
> 
> My maternal grandparents lost around sixty members of their immediate family in the Holocaust. Where did they all go? Aruba?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people died of typhus, starvation and in the Allied bombing campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see. Try again, they were transported like cattle, branded and exterminated in a methodical fashion.
> 
> All we have is written documentation, eyewitness testimony, and the actual camps themselves. Most acts of genocide are minimized, especially when the group in question is considered undesirable within the society.
Click to expand...


Interned individuals were transported like cattle in the US and UK as well, it went with the territory. 

Only those in Auschwitz were tattooed. 

There is absolutely no proof of this extermination though. The camps have been rebuilt, sign-posted in a holocaust industry friendly way and are the main employers for their areas. 

The Nazis were crying out for labourers, why on Earth would they exterminate their valuable labour source?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

toastman said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't prove it didn't happen. i thought so. but i like you. i need someone to kick in the nuts, and since your feeble and ask for it your elected. i own you your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Montreal Gazette - Google News Archive Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that does it then, right urban?
> 
> This one articles dismantles the thousands upon thousands of articles and documents that say otherwise, right?
> 
> Reading Sunni Troll and Urban's posts in Holocaust Denial threads is like reading the essay of a fifth grader
Click to expand...


So are you dismissing what Hilberg and Christie say, they were expert opinion at the trial?


----------



## namvet

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Kimura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people died of typhus, starvation and in the Allied bombing campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see. Try again, they were transported like cattle, branded and exterminated in a methodical fashion.
> 
> All we have is written documentation, eyewitness testimony, and the actual camps themselves. Most acts of genocide are minimized, especially when the group in question is considered undesirable within the society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interned individuals were transported like cattle in the US and UK as well, it went with the territory.
> 
> Only those in Auschwitz were tattooed.
> 
> There is absolutely no proof of this extermination though. The camps have been rebuilt, sign-posted in a holocaust industry friendly way and are the main employers for their areas.
> 
> The Nazis were crying out for labourers, why on Earth would they exterminate their valuable labour source?
Click to expand...




> The Nazis were crying out for labourers, why on Earth would they exterminate their valuable labour source?



including those who can't work?? ever hear of the selections??  the old and sicks went to their deaths. the more fit and younger ones went on to labor camps. where they were worked and starved to death


----------



## namvet

Urbanguerrilla said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Montreal Gazette - Google News Archive Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that does it then, right urban?
> 
> This one articles dismantles the thousands upon thousands of articles and documents that say otherwise, right?
> 
> Reading Sunni Troll and Urban's posts in Holocaust Denial threads is like reading the essay of a fifth grader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you dismissing what Hilberg and Christie say, they were expert opinion at the trial?
Click to expand...


why are you dismissing former Nazi's caught here shipped over to Germany to stand trial for war crimes ???


----------



## Sunni Man

Kimura said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the best you can really do??? your backing down now. thank you for confirming the holocaust did happened
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect peckerwood.......the so called holocaust is nothing but a made up zionist fantasy tale used to extort money from gullible people like you.    ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My maternal grandparents lost around sixty members of their immediate family in the Holocaust. Where did they all go? Aruba?
Click to expand...

Many people were killed in the fighting and Allied bombing.

Plus towards the end of the war starvation and disease was rampant for both germans and non germans.


----------



## Sunni Man

toastman said:


> I love how people here try to actually have a normal debate with Sunni Troll.
> He's obviously a demented hateful Muslim who spends all day everyday expressing his hatred for Jews, Blacks and gays. He is a perfect example of what Islam does to someone


Why are you attacking my religion Toastman? ......You don't see me attacking yours. 

Can't you just debated the topic at hand in a civilized manner without the personal attacks and name calling??    


Look, if you want to believe in the holocaust myth. 

Then by all means be my guest. 

But I am not going to call you names for believing in the holohoax fantasy  ....


----------



## namvet

Sunni Man said:


> Kimura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect peckerwood.......the so called holocaust is nothing but a made up zionist fantasy tale used to extort money from gullible people like you.    ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My maternal grandparents lost around sixty members of their immediate family in the Holocaust. Where did they all go? Aruba?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many people were killed in the fighting and Allied bombing.
> 
> Plus towards the end of the war starvation and disease was rampant for both germans and non germans.
Click to expand...


Urbanguerrilla needs a blow job. hop to it cheese dick


----------



## namvet

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how people here try to actually have a normal debate with Sunni Troll.
> He's obviously a demented hateful Muslim who spends all day everyday expressing his hatred for Jews, Blacks and gays. He is a perfect example of what Islam does to someone
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you attacking my religion Toastman? ......You don't see me attacking yours.
> 
> Can't you just debated the topic at hand in a civilized manner without the personal attacks and name calling??
> 
> 
> Look, if you want to believe in the holocaust myth.
> 
> Then by all means be my guest.
> 
> But I am not going to call you names for believing in the holohoax fantasy  ....
Click to expand...


your a racists pig shit


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

namvet said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> they were burned in the ovens. faster and more expedient and Nazi's were keen on staying on schedule.  how long would it take to bury thousands of bodies???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're forgetting the script, the were buried first, then they were ALL dug up, then they were burned at huge expense, then they were reburied...millions of them, all over the occupied territory.
> 
> And there's no trace of any of this monumental and hugely expensive activity, NONE whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they went stright from the shower rooms to the crematorium's. efficiency plus.
Click to expand...


Thats easily said, but totally unproven.

The Colls archaeological dig thought they had dug up tiles with a star of David on them proving a Treblinka gas chamber, it seems a rather basic error for this high profile team to make:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVbmDfTv1nc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVbmDfTv1nc[/ame]

Firstly, the symbol&#8212;a six pointed solid star, with a dot in its center, surrounded by a circle, and with a clear &#8220;D&#8221; letter to its right, is imprinted on the back of the tile&#8212;which means that wherever it would have been placed, the symbol would have been cemented onto the floor, and would not have been visible.

But, even worse for Colls, Schute, and the Smithsonian, the symbol which they all claim to be a &#8220;Star of David&#8221; is nothing of the sort.
It is in fact a brand mark of the 125-year old Dziewulski i Lange porcelain factory in Poland. That factory still exists, although it was renamed the Opoczno Terracotta Products Factory in 1950 and is today just called Opoczno S.A.

Smithsonian Red-Faced after ?Treblinka Star of David Tiles? Shown to be Not Jewish At All | The New Observer

The Smithsonian Institutes&#8217; TV documentary division has been severely embarrassed with the revelation that its recently-released &#8220;Treblinka: Hitler&#8217;s Killing Machine&#8221; documentary&#8212;which claimed to have &#8220;proved&#8221; the existence of &#8220;gas chambers&#8221; at Treblinka because of the discovery of &#8220;tiles with Stars of David,&#8221; is *an extremely amateurish hoax.*


----------



## namvet

Urbanguerrilla said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're forgetting the script, the were buried first, then they were ALL dug up, then they were burned at huge expense, then they were reburied...millions of them, all over the occupied territory.
> 
> And there's no trace of any of this monumental and hugely expensive activity, NONE whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they went stright from the shower rooms to the crematorium's. efficiency plus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats easily said, but totally unproven.
> 
> The Colls archaeological dig thought they had dug up tiles with a star of David on them proving a Treblinka gas chamber, it seems a rather basic error for this high profile team to make:
> 
> [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVbmDfTv1nc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVbmDfTv1nc[/ame]
> 
> Firstly, the symbola six pointed solid star, with a dot in its center, surrounded by a circle, and with a clear D letter to its right, is imprinted on the back of the tilewhich means that wherever it would have been placed, the symbol would have been cemented onto the floor, and would not have been visible.
> 
> But, even worse for Colls, Schute, and the Smithsonian, the symbol which they all claim to be a Star of David is nothing of the sort.
> It is in fact a brand mark of the 125-year old Dziewulski i Lange porcelain factory in Poland. That factory still exists, although it was renamed the Opoczno Terracotta Products Factory in 1950 and is today just called Opoczno S.A.
> 
> Smithsonian Red-Faced after ?Treblinka Star of David Tiles? Shown to be Not Jewish At All | The New Observer
> 
> The Smithsonian Institutes TV documentary division has been severely embarrassed with the revelation that its recently-released Treblinka: Hitlers Killing Machine documentarywhich claimed to have proved the existence of gas chambers at Treblinka because of the discovery of tiles with Stars of David, is *an extremely amateurish hoax.*
Click to expand...


another pack a lies

the Holocaust DID happen. its well proven and documented. your just pissed cause you can't prove otherwise. and you never will. 

your just another jew hatin' racists pig


----------



## Kimura

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Kimura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people died of typhus, starvation and in the Allied bombing campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see. Try again, they were transported like cattle, branded and exterminated in a methodical fashion.
> 
> All we have is written documentation, eyewitness testimony, and the actual camps themselves. Most acts of genocide are minimized, especially when the group in question is considered undesirable within the society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interned individuals were transported like cattle in the US and UK as well, it went with the territory.
> 
> Only those in Auschwitz were tattooed.
> 
> There is absolutely no proof of this extermination though. The camps have been rebuilt, sign-posted in a holocaust industry friendly way and are the main employers for their areas.
> 
> The Nazis were crying out for labourers, why on Earth would they exterminate their valuable labour source?
Click to expand...


There is proof of extermination despite the efforts of Sonderaktion 1005.


----------



## Kimura

namvet said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> they went stright from the shower rooms to the crematorium's. efficiency plus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats easily said, but totally unproven.
> 
> The Colls archaeological dig thought they had dug up tiles with a star of David on them proving a Treblinka gas chamber, it seems a rather basic error for this high profile team to make:
> 
> [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVbmDfTv1nc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVbmDfTv1nc[/ame]
> 
> Firstly, the symbol&#8212;a six pointed solid star, with a dot in its center, surrounded by a circle, and with a clear &#8220;D&#8221; letter to its right, is imprinted on the back of the tile&#8212;which means that wherever it would have been placed, the symbol would have been cemented onto the floor, and would not have been visible.
> 
> But, even worse for Colls, Schute, and the Smithsonian, the symbol which they all claim to be a &#8220;Star of David&#8221; is nothing of the sort.
> It is in fact a brand mark of the 125-year old Dziewulski i Lange porcelain factory in Poland. That factory still exists, although it was renamed the Opoczno Terracotta Products Factory in 1950 and is today just called Opoczno S.A.
> 
> Smithsonian Red-Faced after ?Treblinka Star of David Tiles? Shown to be Not Jewish At All | The New Observer
> 
> The Smithsonian Institutes&#8217; TV documentary division has been severely embarrassed with the revelation that its recently-released &#8220;Treblinka: Hitler&#8217;s Killing Machine&#8221; documentary&#8212;which claimed to have &#8220;proved&#8221; the existence of &#8220;gas chambers&#8221; at Treblinka because of the discovery of &#8220;tiles with Stars of David,&#8221; is *an extremely amateurish hoax.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another pack a lies
> 
> the Holocaust DID happen. its well proven and documented. your just pissed cause you can't prove otherwise. and you never will.
> 
> your just another jew hatin' racists pig
Click to expand...


Hitler was trying to help the Jews, you didn't get the memo, it's a Zionist conspiracy and part of a plan for world domination. 

This is a huge misunderstanding. :|


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

namvet said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> they went stright from the shower rooms to the crematorium's. efficiency plus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats easily said, but totally unproven.
> 
> The Colls archaeological dig thought they had dug up tiles with a star of David on them proving a Treblinka gas chamber, it seems a rather basic error for this high profile team to make:
> 
> [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVbmDfTv1nc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVbmDfTv1nc[/ame]
> 
> Firstly, the symbola six pointed solid star, with a dot in its center, surrounded by a circle, and with a clear D letter to its right, is imprinted on the back of the tilewhich means that wherever it would have been placed, the symbol would have been cemented onto the floor, and would not have been visible.
> 
> But, even worse for Colls, Schute, and the Smithsonian, the symbol which they all claim to be a Star of David is nothing of the sort.
> It is in fact a brand mark of the 125-year old Dziewulski i Lange porcelain factory in Poland. That factory still exists, although it was renamed the Opoczno Terracotta Products Factory in 1950 and is today just called Opoczno S.A.
> 
> Smithsonian Red-Faced after ?Treblinka Star of David Tiles? Shown to be Not Jewish At All | The New Observer
> 
> The Smithsonian Institutes TV documentary division has been severely embarrassed with the revelation that its recently-released Treblinka: Hitlers Killing Machine documentarywhich claimed to have proved the existence of gas chambers at Treblinka because of the discovery of tiles with Stars of David, is *an extremely amateurish hoax.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another pack a lies
> 
> the Holocaust DID happen. its well proven and documented. your just pissed cause you can't prove otherwise. and you never will.
> 
> your just another jew hatin' racists pig
Click to expand...


Lol, the evidence in front of you is clear, you cant treat a historical event as if it is a religion that you believe no matter what. 

Use your brain, be rational about it and examine the evidence.


----------



## namvet

Urbanguerrilla said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats easily said, but totally unproven.
> 
> The Colls archaeological dig thought they had dug up tiles with a star of David on them proving a Treblinka gas chamber, it seems a rather basic error for this high profile team to make:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVbmDfTv1nc
> 
> Firstly, the symbola six pointed solid star, with a dot in its center, surrounded by a circle, and with a clear D letter to its right, is imprinted on the back of the tilewhich means that wherever it would have been placed, the symbol would have been cemented onto the floor, and would not have been visible.
> 
> But, even worse for Colls, Schute, and the Smithsonian, the symbol which they all claim to be a Star of David is nothing of the sort.
> It is in fact a brand mark of the 125-year old Dziewulski i Lange porcelain factory in Poland. That factory still exists, although it was renamed the Opoczno Terracotta Products Factory in 1950 and is today just called Opoczno S.A.
> 
> Smithsonian Red-Faced after ?Treblinka Star of David Tiles? Shown to be Not Jewish At All | The New Observer
> 
> The Smithsonian Institutes TV documentary division has been severely embarrassed with the revelation that its recently-released Treblinka: Hitlers Killing Machine documentarywhich claimed to have proved the existence of gas chambers at Treblinka because of the discovery of tiles with Stars of David, is *an extremely amateurish hoax.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another pack a lies
> 
> the Holocaust DID happen. its well proven and documented. your just pissed cause you can't prove otherwise. and you never will.
> 
> your just another jew hatin' racists pig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, the evidence in front of you is clear, you cant treat a historical event as if it is a religion that you believe no matter what.
> 
> Use your brain, be rational about it and examine the evidence.
Click to expand...


there is NO evidence at all. you have produced nothing. zero. your rep speaks for itself. you've been branded by the forum as an undesirable.

Use YOUR brain, be rational about it and examine the evidence and you will find the Holocaust did indeed happen. and there's no "denying" it. never will be. 
your only purpose here is rehabilitate the German Nazis image as part of a bid to make the ideology of national socialism more acceptable. 
even your Fuhrer admitted to murdering million jew before he blew out his brains. just for the record. 
ever hear of Traudl Junge ?? find out what she had to say

we are many you are nothing. an mere insignificant


----------



## Sunni Man

Gertraud "Traudl" Junge (born Gertraud Humps; 16 March 1920 &#8211; 10 February 2002) was Adolf Hitler's youngest private secretary from December 1942 to April 1945. After typing out Hitler&#8217;s will, she remained in the Berlin Fuhrerbunker until his death. She was arrested in June 1945, imprisoned and interrogated by both the Soviet and the American military. Later, in post-war West Germany, she worked as a secretary.* Junge remained in obscurity until her old age, when she decided to publish her memoirs, claiming ignorance of the Nazi atrocities during the war,* but blaming herself for missing opportunities to investigate reports about them.

Traudl Junge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## namvet




----------



## Penelope

namvet said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> another pack a lies
> 
> the Holocaust DID happen. its well proven and documented. your just pissed cause you can't prove otherwise. and you never will.
> 
> your just another jew hatin' racists pig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, the evidence in front of you is clear, you cant treat a historical event as if it is a religion that you believe no matter what.
> 
> Use your brain, be rational about it and examine the evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is NO evidence at all. you have produced nothing. zero. your rep speaks for itself. you've been branded by the forum as an undesirable.
> 
> Use YOUR brain, be rational about it and examine the evidence and you will find the Holocaust did indeed happen. and there's no "denying" it. never will be.
> your only purpose here is rehabilitate the German Nazis&#8217; image as part of a bid to make the ideology of national socialism more acceptable.
> even your Fuhrer admitted to murdering million jew before he blew out his brains. just for the record.
> ever hear of Traudl Junge ?? find out what she had to say
> 
> we are many you are nothing. an mere insignificant
Click to expand...

Traudl Junge , she knew nothing about it, no one did till they read the news and watched the TV programs. Everyone knew lots of jews died due to disease and starvation and yes even some brutally executed, but downright gassed, no. There were no gas chambers and the gas Zyclone B was use to de lice. It was a life saver .  All kinds of brutal deaths happened in WWII , not limited to Germany. Time you understand that most of this is propaganda and read some more history besides just the holocaust stories, which are mostly made up.


----------



## namvet

Penelope said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, the evidence in front of you is clear, you cant treat a historical event as if it is a religion that you believe no matter what.
> 
> Use your brain, be rational about it and examine the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is NO evidence at all. you have produced nothing. zero. your rep speaks for itself. you've been branded by the forum as an undesirable.
> 
> Use YOUR brain, be rational about it and examine the evidence and you will find the Holocaust did indeed happen. and there's no "denying" it. never will be.
> your only purpose here is rehabilitate the German Nazis image as part of a bid to make the ideology of national socialism more acceptable.
> even your Fuhrer admitted to murdering million jew before he blew out his brains. just for the record.
> ever hear of Traudl Junge ?? find out what she had to say
> 
> we are many you are nothing. an mere insignificant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Traudl Junge , she knew nothing about it, no one did till they read the news and watched the TV programs. Everyone knew lots of jews died due to disease and starvation and yes even some brutally executed, but downright gassed, no. There were no gas chambers and the gas Zyclone B was use to de lice. It was a life saver .  All kinds of brutal deaths happened in WWII , not limited to Germany. Time you understand that most of this is propaganda and read some more history besides just the holocaust stories, which are mostly made up.
Click to expand...


click !! this is a recording


----------



## Sunni Man

It's really sad that soo many American people blindly believe in the holocaust myth.

But I am optimistic that the next generation won't be so gullible and will figure out the holocaust story is just a blatant zionist money making scam.    ..


----------



## namvet

Sunni Man said:


> It's really sad that soo many American people blindly believe in the holocaust myth.
> 
> But I am optimistic that the next generation won't be so gullible and will figure out the holocaust story is just a blatant zionist money making scam.    ..



hey stupid the next generation has already been informed informed the Holocaust is real. you really do think jews are that dumb. moron


----------



## namvet




----------



## toastman

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how people here try to actually have a normal debate with Sunni Troll.
> He's obviously a demented hateful Muslim who spends all day everyday expressing his hatred for Jews, Blacks and gays. He is a perfect example of what Islam does to someone
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you attacking my religion Toastman? ......You don't see me attacking yours.
> 
> Can't you just debated the topic at hand in a civilized manner without the personal attacks and name calling??
> 
> 
> Look, if you want to believe in the holocaust myth.
> 
> Then by all means be my guest.
> 
> But I am not going to call you names for believing in the holohoax fantasy  ....
Click to expand...


Exhibit A


----------



## toastman

namvet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really sad that soo many American people blindly believe in the holocaust myth.
> 
> But I am optimistic that the next generation won't be so gullible and will figure out the holocaust story is just a blatant zionist money making scam.    ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey stupid the next generation has already been informed informed the Holocaust is real. you really do think jews are that dumb. moron
Click to expand...


You DO realize that Sunni Man is the official message board troll, right??

I'm asking because you seem to be taking his posts seriously .

The more you respond to his posts, the more he posts his jibberish. If you ignore him, eventually he'll find another thread to troll.


----------



## Penelope

Kimura said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the best you can really do??? your backing down now. thank you for confirming the holocaust did happened
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect peckerwood.......the so called holocaust is nothing but a made up zionist fantasy tale used to extort money from gullible people like you.    ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My maternal grandparents lost around sixty members of their immediate family in the Holocaust. Where did they all go? Aruba?
Click to expand...


Well many died from lice , disease and starvation. If they were older and weak they didn't make it. Food was scarce. I'm sorry for your family loosing so many. War is such a waste , you'd think we'd learn our lesson.


----------



## namvet

toastman said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really sad that soo many American people blindly believe in the holocaust myth.
> 
> But I am optimistic that the next generation won't be so gullible and will figure out the holocaust story is just a blatant zionist money making scam.    ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey stupid the next generation has already been informed informed the Holocaust is real. you really do think jews are that dumb. moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You DO realize that Sunni Man is the official message board troll, right??
> 
> I'm asking because you seem to be taking his posts seriously .
> 
> The more you respond to his posts, the more he posts his jibberish. If you ignore him, eventually he'll find another thread to troll.
Click to expand...


but i like kicking him in the nuts. just for fun


----------



## Sunni Man

toastman said:


> You DO realize that Sunni Man is the official message board troll, right??


It's kinda cool that I have my own personal troll/stalker named Toastman who follows me around from thread to thread.

Many people here think he is gay because he is soo infatuated with me.

Personally, I just figure he is a lonely old juden with no friends.   ..


----------



## namvet

its a crime in Germany to deny the Holocaust


Legislation against denying the Holocaust has been on the books in Germany since 1985, and in 1994 this law was amended. The 1985 law (Article 194, 21st) states that denying the Holocaust is an impingement of human dignity, and is defined as an offense. However, pressing charges against the offenders requires the victim's agreement.The 1994 law (Amendment to Article 130) states that denying the Holocaust is a criminal offence according to the law against incitement. This law also broadens the prohibition from the previous law, and in addition to denying the crimes of the Nazi regime and agreeing with its objectives it includes the prohibition of the use of Nazi symbols and slogans.Article 130: [13](3) Whoever publicly, or at a meeting, denies, diminishes, or approves an act committed under the regime of National Socialism, of the kind described in Article 220A, paragraph 2, in a way likely to disturb the public peace."Punishment according to the law:The 1985 Law: Up to one year in prison or a fineThe 1994 Law: Up to five years in prison or a fine

im finished here. nothing but Nazi trolls


----------



## Penelope

namvet said:


> its a crime in Germany to deny the Holocaust
> 
> 
> Legislation against denying the Holocaust has been on the books in Germany since 1985, and in 1994 this law was amended. The 1985 law (Article 194, 21st) states that denying the Holocaust is an impingement of human dignity, and is defined as an offense. However, pressing charges against the offenders requires the victim's agreement.The 1994 law (Amendment to Article 130) states that denying the Holocaust is a criminal offence according to the law against incitement. This law also broadens the prohibition from the previous law, and in addition to denying the crimes of the Nazi regime and agreeing with its objectives it includes the prohibition of the use of Nazi symbols and slogans.Article 130: [13](3) Whoever publicly, or at a meeting, denies, diminishes, or approves an act committed under the regime of National Socialism, of the kind described in Article 220A, paragraph 2, in a way likely to disturb the public peace."Punishment according to the law:The 1985 Law: Up to one year in prison or a fineThe 1994 Law: Up to five years in prison or a fine
> 
> im finished here. nothing but Nazi trolls



That should be a crime in and of itself to not be able to debate history.  They have even imprisoned people. Now Putin just made it a crime, as he and PM Bibi is getting along real good.  Just the simple fact the make it a crime means they have something to hide.  the real crime is what they have done to the German people and the German country and the lie itself just to get money off of it and their exploitation of it as a sympathy card. That is the crime, insinuating also that their deaths are more imp. that the other 65 mil who died.
I find it utterly destable, and not a honor to the people who have lost their lifes.


----------



## Sunni Man

namvet said:


> im finished here. nothing but Nazi trolls


......................................................... Bye   ..


----------



## toastman

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You DO realize that Sunni Man is the official message board troll, right??
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda cool that I have my own personal troll/stalker named Toastman who follows me around from thread to thread.
> 
> Many people here think he is gay because he is soo infatuated with me.
> 
> Personally, I just figure he is a lonely old juden with no friends.   ..
Click to expand...


I don't see how telling the truth about you is considered stalking, but hey, whatever floats your boat Sunni Troll..... 


Personally, I think that someone who spends literally his entire day, every day of every week trolling forums and expressing his hatred of Jews, Blacks and Gays is what most people would consider a lonely loser....
But the again, you're known for accusing others of what you and your people are guilty of


----------



## Sunni Man

toastman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You DO realize that Sunni Man is the official message board troll, right??
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda cool that I have my own personal troll/stalker named Toastman who follows me around from thread to thread.
> 
> Many people here think he is gay because he is soo infatuated with me.
> 
> Personally, I just figure he is a lonely old juden with no friends.   ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how telling the truth about you is considered stalking, but hey, whatever floats your boat Sunni Troll.....
> 
> 
> Personally, I think that someone who spends literally his entire day, every day of every week trolling forums and expressing his hatred of Jews, Blacks and Gays is what most people would consider a lonely loser....
> But the again, you're known for accusing others of what you and your people are guilty of
Click to expand...

...................


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> its a crime in Germany to deny the Holocaust
> 
> 
> Legislation against denying the Holocaust has been on the books in Germany since 1985, and in 1994 this law was amended. The 1985 law (Article 194, 21st) states that denying the Holocaust is an impingement of human dignity, and is defined as an offense. However, pressing charges against the offenders requires the victim's agreement.The 1994 law (Amendment to Article 130) states that denying the Holocaust is a criminal offence according to the law against incitement. This law also broadens the prohibition from the previous law, and in addition to denying the crimes of the Nazi regime and agreeing with its objectives it includes the prohibition of the use of Nazi symbols and slogans.Article 130: [13](3) Whoever publicly, or at a meeting, denies, diminishes, or approves an act committed under the regime of National Socialism, of the kind described in Article 220A, paragraph 2, in a way likely to disturb the public peace."Punishment according to the law:The 1985 Law: Up to one year in prison or a fineThe 1994 Law: Up to five years in prison or a fine
> 
> im finished here. nothing but Nazi trolls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should be a crime in and of itself to not be able to debate history.  They have even imprisoned people. Now Putin just made it a crime, as he and PM Bibi is getting along real good.  Just the simple fact the make it a crime means they have something to hide.  the real crime is what they have done to the German people and the German country and the lie itself just to get money off of it and their exploitation of it as a sympathy card. That is the crime, insinuating also that their deaths are more imp. that the other 65 mil who died.
> I find it utterly destable, and not a honor to the people who have lost their lifes.
Click to expand...


sunni endorsed Penelope's rant         I find both the rant and the endorsement interesting----
My own husband was born in a shariah cesspit--------and thru him I have gotten to know lots 
of jews born in the same shariah cesspit-----or whose parents were.      A very interesting observation 
I have made is that among them one NEVER HEARS   the word  "muslim"   or "Koran"     
or anything pertaining to the religion of the followers of the rapist pig.        My own husband when walking around----if he gets near a mosque   (there are some "storefront"   mosques in my town)  will 
CROSS THE STREET to avoid going near the place.      Over time I learned why these people refuse to 
so much as utter a  WORD about the stink of islam----------it is simple------in shariah cesspits----
doing so is a    DEATH SENTENCE----not only for the utterer-----but such instances were used 
as libels to galnanized  pogroms           It is actually ILLEGAL  in shariah cesspits ---for jews to 
"discuss"   muhummad the pig-----or to discuss or even TOUCH a  Koran     (I have a copy of the Koran---easy to obtain----people throw them away----but I hide it-----poor hubby would vomit if he saw it)  
So what are  THEY TRYING TO HIDE,    sunni habibi?    (uhm---for the record----they certainly do talk 
about the  BIBLE    in mosques--------'FRAUD,   written by the enemeeeeees of islaaaaam"------and they 
certainly do touch bibles in shariah cesspits------as they toss them into the flames---or---in the case of 
saudia Arabia--------into the shredder)

for those who do not know-----the countries which rendered  "holocaust denial"  a crime------are generally 
those most harmed during the 1940s by  sunni and Penelope's  fellow Nazi pigs         The "crime"  aspect 
is not restricted to deny the murder of jews------but the actions of  sunni and Penelope's fellow Nazi 
pigs in general.     It may SEEM that it relates to jews because the MAJOR reason for holocaust denial 
relates to the fact that NAZI PIGS DO IT.        Nazi pigs were DENYING   from the beginning of their 
program -------all the way back in the mid thirties.        I grew up in town that had been a Nazi enclave---
and got to read old pamphlets dating back to the 1930s when I was a kid.      The murder spree----
was already being denied by Penelope doppelgangers.        even whilst her fellows grabbed my two 
baby cousins by the ankles and smashed their little heads against stone walls to her delight.    
For the record-----all the way back in the  1930s  ---jews who knew what was happening to their 
relatives  being called   "WAR MONGERS"-- by sunni and Penelope doppelgangers---way back 
then.           Nazi pigs in my very own childhood town claimed   "we had no idea" -----when they forgot 
to actively deny 

I wonder how many muslim kids were murdered by their own mothers today?------SO eager to collect the 
SHAHID MONEY!!!!          sunni----over to you.....         too bad  UM-NABI  did not smash that 
lump of kharah that fell out of her womb in mecca-----some 1400 years ago----but I don't think 
they were doing the  SHAHID money back then------so amina let the lump live-----she did 
not actually care for it-------she kicked it to the curb-----but,  unfortunately,  an idiot 
picked it up


----------



## Sunni Man

99.9% of irosi's posts contain the following. And can be mixed and matched to accommodate the current topic ad nauseum .

1) my hubby was born in a sharia country and escaped.

2) a long time ago I met a muslim from ______ (fill in the blank)

3) he told me ______ (fill in the blank) about Islam.

4) I went to a mosque years ago and they said _______ (fill in the blank)

5) pepper the sentences with the words, pig, cesspit, rapist. filth, and a few misspelled arabic words.


----------



## toastman

99.9% of Sunni Troll's posts contain Holocaust denying without anything to back it up, lies about Jews and Israel, accusing Jews and Israel of EXACTLY what Muslims and Muslim countries are guilty of, racism towards blacks, mocking of gay people and of course hardcore trolling .


----------



## irosie91

toastman said:


> 99.9% of Sunni Troll's posts contain Holocaust denying without anything to back it up, lies about Jews and Israel, accusing Jews and Israel of EXACTLY what Muslims and Muslim countries are guilty of, racism towards blacks, mocking of gay people and of course hardcore trolling .



be glad you don't have to sit in a mosque to benefit from the WISDOM of the Khutbah Jumaat


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

namvet said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimura said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see. Try again, they were transported like cattle, branded and exterminated in a methodical fashion.
> 
> All we have is written documentation, eyewitness testimony, and the actual camps themselves. Most acts of genocide are minimized, especially when the group in question is considered undesirable within the society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interned individuals were transported like cattle in the US and UK as well, it went with the territory.
> 
> Only those in Auschwitz were tattooed.
> 
> There is absolutely no proof of this extermination though. The camps have been rebuilt, sign-posted in a holocaust industry friendly way and are the main employers for their areas.
> 
> The Nazis were crying out for labourers, why on Earth would they exterminate their valuable labour source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis were crying out for labourers, why on Earth would they exterminate their valuable labour source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> including those who can't work?? ever hear of the selections??  the old and sicks went to their deaths. the more fit and younger ones went on to labor camps. where they were worked and starved to death
Click to expand...


Nonsense, lots of old, sick and kids survived the camps.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

namvet said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that does it then, right urban?
> 
> This one articles dismantles the thousands upon thousands of articles and documents that say otherwise, right?
> 
> Reading Sunni Troll and Urban's posts in Holocaust Denial threads is like reading the essay of a fifth grader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you dismissing what Hilberg and Christie say, they were expert opinion at the trial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why are you dismissing former Nazi's caught here shipped over to Germany to stand trial for war crimes ???
Click to expand...


For the very good reason that they knew they were about to be killed and were hoping against hope to save their skins, this is recognised fact. 

Hoess knew he would die but hoped to save his family who were threatened with death and being sent to Siberia.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

namvet said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> another pack a lies
> 
> the Holocaust DID happen. its well proven and documented. your just pissed cause you can't prove otherwise. and you never will.
> 
> your just another jew hatin' racists pig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, the evidence in front of you is clear, you cant treat a historical event as if it is a religion that you believe no matter what.
> 
> Use your brain, be rational about it and examine the evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is NO evidence at all. you have produced nothing. zero. your rep speaks for itself. you've been branded by the forum as an undesirable.
> 
> Use YOUR brain, be rational about it and examine the evidence and you will find the Holocaust did indeed happen. and there's no "denying" it. never will be.
> your only purpose here is rehabilitate the German Nazis image as part of a bid to make the ideology of national socialism more acceptable.
> even your Fuhrer admitted to murdering million jew before he blew out his brains. just for the record.
> ever hear of Traudl Junge ?? find out what she had to say
> 
> we are many you are nothing. an mere insignificant
Click to expand...


Lol, people like you who come here looking for "rep" are adult children who need a mommy to pat them on the head


----------



## toastman

Urbanguerrilla said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, the evidence in front of you is clear, you cant treat a historical event as if it is a religion that you believe no matter what.
> 
> Use your brain, be rational about it and examine the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is NO evidence at all. you have produced nothing. zero. your rep speaks for itself. you've been branded by the forum as an undesirable.
> 
> Use YOUR brain, be rational about it and examine the evidence and you will find the Holocaust did indeed happen. and there's no "denying" it. never will be.
> your only purpose here is rehabilitate the German Nazis image as part of a bid to make the ideology of national socialism more acceptable.
> even your Fuhrer admitted to murdering million jew before he blew out his brains. just for the record.
> ever hear of Traudl Junge ?? find out what she had to say
> 
> we are many you are nothing. an mere insignificant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, people like you who come here looking for "rep" are adult children who need a mommy to pat them on the head
Click to expand...


What he was saying is that your entire rep meter is red which means many people neg you.....which likely means you're a troll.


----------



## Shanty

Peach said:


> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?


Holocaust deniers are amongst the lowest of scum out there. 

Address them with a lot of derision.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Urbanguerrilla said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, the evidence in front of you is clear, you cant treat a historical event as if it is a religion that you believe no matter what.
> 
> Use your brain, be rational about it and examine the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is NO evidence at all. you have produced nothing. zero. your rep speaks for itself. you've been branded by the forum as an undesirable.
> 
> Use YOUR brain, be rational about it and examine the evidence and you will find the Holocaust did indeed happen. and there's no "denying" it. never will be.
> your only purpose here is rehabilitate the German Nazis image as part of a bid to make the ideology of national socialism more acceptable.
> even your Fuhrer admitted to murdering million jew before he blew out his brains. just for the record.
> ever hear of Traudl Junge ?? find out what she had to say
> 
> we are many you are nothing. an mere insignificant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, people like you who come here looking for "rep" are adult children who need a mommy to pat them on the head
Click to expand...


Hey schmuck there is one fallacy to your position, one thing you over look, There was almost 1.9 million soldiers in the European theater of operation  And there are still some Vets who are still alive. So stop it with the dumb shit.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

toastman said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is NO evidence at all. you have produced nothing. zero. your rep speaks for itself. you've been branded by the forum as an undesirable.
> 
> Use YOUR brain, be rational about it and examine the evidence and you will find the Holocaust did indeed happen. and there's no "denying" it. never will be.
> your only purpose here is rehabilitate the German Nazis image as part of a bid to make the ideology of national socialism more acceptable.
> even your Fuhrer admitted to murdering million jew before he blew out his brains. just for the record.
> ever hear of Traudl Junge ?? find out what she had to say
> 
> we are many you are nothing. an mere insignificant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, people like you who come here looking for "rep" are adult children who need a mommy to pat them on the head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What he was saying is that your entire rep meter is red which means many people neg you.....which likely means you're a troll.
Click to expand...


As I say anyone who  comes here for "rep" is an man-child who needs mommy to pat him on his wittle head


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is NO evidence at all. you have produced nothing. zero. your rep speaks for itself. you've been branded by the forum as an undesirable.
> 
> Use YOUR brain, be rational about it and examine the evidence and you will find the Holocaust did indeed happen. and there's no "denying" it. never will be.
> your only purpose here is rehabilitate the German Nazis image as part of a bid to make the ideology of national socialism more acceptable.
> even your Fuhrer admitted to murdering million jew before he blew out his brains. just for the record.
> ever hear of Traudl Junge ?? find out what she had to say
> 
> we are many you are nothing. an mere insignificant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, people like you who come here looking for "rep" are adult children who need a mommy to pat them on the head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey schmuck there is one fallacy to your position, one thing you over look, There was almost 1.9 million soldiers in the European theater of operation  And there are still some Vets who are still alive. So stop it with the dumb shit.
Click to expand...


So? 



And your point is?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

He doesnt know what his point is, figures


----------



## irosie91

Urbanguerrilla said:


> He doesnt know what his point is, figures




he probably adheres to a principle similar to one of mine------I call it the  "CURB PRINCIPLE"

    Long ago when I was young----"pooper scoopers"  were not yet invented-----in residential and business  areas and parks there were signs   "CURB YOUR DOG"----which represented a kind of 
ordinance demanding that when dogs defecate------they are made to do so in the gutter. ---
not on the lawns or sidewalks.       Of course on crossing streets one encountered gutters----
and the products of canine digestion.     I always avoided those nasty piles-------and certainly did 
not engage them in conversation -------thus on the subject of discourse with ----nasty piles----I 
employ the  general rule    THE CURB PRINCIPLE--------which is very simple----"do not engage 
piles of excrement in conversation"       for the purpose of education and did violate my own rule
today.   

the soldiers of world war II-----were witnesses to the filth that islamo Nazi pigs now deny     The 
survivors are also witnesses.       There are many pictures and even some scattered written 
accounts  left by the victims


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesnt know what his point is, figures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he probably adheres to a principle similar to one of mine------I call it the  "CURB PRINCIPLE"
> 
> Long ago when I was young----"pooper scoopers"  were not yet invented-----in residential and business  areas and parks there were signs   "CURB YOUR DOG"----which represented a kind of
> ordinance demanding that when dogs defecate------they are made to do so in the gutter. ---
> not on the lawns or sidewalks.       Of course on crossing streets one encountered gutters----
> and the products of canine digestion.     I always avoided those nasty piles-------and certainly did
> not engage them in conversation -------thus on the subject of discourse with ----nasty piles----I
> employ the  general rule    THE CURB PRINCIPLE--------which is very simple----"do not engage
> piles of excrement in conversation"       for the purpose of education and did violate my own rule
> today.
> 
> the soldiers of world war II-----were witnesses to the filth that islamo Nazi pigs now deny     The
> survivors are also witnesses.       There are many pictures and even some scattered written
> accounts  left by the victims
Click to expand...


Are you aware that some of your people wanted to fight with the Germans against Britain WWII. They even killed other jews.  Look up the Lehi (Stern Gang) Group. They did the first truck bombing of a building and made the Unabomber look like a sweet guy.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope      Is there some reason that you wish to INCESSANLTY prove that you are well educated in the
propaganda written by your fellow Nazi war criminals who
escaped the Nuremburg trials and found refuge in  arab countries?       I have known lots of muslims in my life----but the only ones SO  EAGER to quote Nazis have been Pakistanis----are  you Pakistani?       How did you come by the name  "Penelope"?      btw-----you know as much about the group  LEHI-----as you know about the Talmud------a collection of many
tomes------books you have never seen or touched,    That you THROW  terms around like  "lehi"   and  "Talmud"  is kinda pathetic


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

What did these soldiers say, did they see gas chambers?


----------



## Discombobulated

Shanty said:


> Holocaust deniers are amongst the lowest of scum out there.
> 
> Address them with a lot of derision.


It's actually not at all necessary to address them as though they argue from anything like an equal position.


----------



## Discombobulated

irosie91 said:


> Penelope      Is there some reason that you wish to INCESSANLTY prove that you are well educated in the
> propaganda written by your fellow Nazi war criminals who
> escaped the Nuremburg trials and found refuge in  arab countries?       I have known lots of muslims in my life----but the only ones SO  EAGER to quote Nazis have been Pakistanis----are  you Pakistani?       How did you come by the name  "Penelope"?      btw-----you know as much about the group  LEHI-----as you know about the Talmud------a collection of many
> tomes------books you have never seen or touched,    That you THROW  terms around like  "lehi"   and  "Talmud"  is kinda pathetic



It isn't at all necessary for anyone here to prove anything about well documented history.   The burden of proof is entirely on the Holocaust deniers.    It's difficult for them to prove anything because they never present any factual evidence.  The deniers apparently believe all they have to do is postulate a doubt to overturn history.  They are clearly very stupid and dishonest people.


----------



## Sunni Man

Discombobulated said:


> It isn't at all necessary for anyone here to prove anything about well documented history.   The burden of proof is entirely on the Holocaust deniers.    It's difficult for them to prove anything because they never present any factual evidence.  The deniers apparently believe all they have to do is postulate a doubt to overturn history.  They are clearly very stupid and dishonest people.


I see no reason for you to call people who don't believe in the holocaust myth names.

If you want to believe in the holohoax fantasy that is your prerogative. 

And I have no problem with it.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Traudl Junge , she knew nothing about it, no one did till they read the news and watched the TV programs. Everyone knew lots of jews died due to disease and starvation and yes even some brutally executed, but downright gassed, no. There were no gas chambers and the gas Zyclone B was use to de lice. It was a life saver .  All kinds of brutal deaths happened in WWII , not limited to Germany. Time you understand that most of this is propaganda and read some more history besides just the holocaust stories, which are mostly made up.



how do you know that the holocaust   "stories"  are "made up"  Penelope?      have you ever known people who survived
that era?-----who were THERE?         You fascinate me.    You know so little of anything else-----but you seem quite
sure of your   "beliefs"        When I was a child------I knew people who truly believed that the easter bunny left candy in
their baskets.       My playmate truly believed that the red clay which lay about one foot down from the topsoil in my town----
was RED  because it was NEAR HELL.        But we were both about six years old then------and now both of us GREW UP.
You seem desperate to create the illusion that you are somewhat "scholarly"   and studied the issue.     I am fascinated------did you actually have a formal education beyond the eighth grade?          You need not answer any
questions about yourself    (as you know) ---but it is hard to
understand a person's POV--without a bit of his background.----
I am a jew----daughter of American born parents----educated in the USA----public education-----my major in college was
Biology.         If you do not mind---perhaps you can tell me as much about yourself.


----------



## Penelope

Discombobulated said:


> It isn't at all necessary for anyone here to prove anything about well documented history.   The burden of proof is entirely on the Holocaust deniers.    It's difficult for them to prove anything because they never present any factual evidence.  The deniers apparently believe all they have to do is postulate a doubt to overturn history.  They are clearly very stupid and dishonest people.



Well the only proof you have is no eye witnesses of the actual gas chambers, and no real no. for how many Jews
died, or how the died. Its all based on what  a few nasty Russians said


Penelope said:


> Are you aware that some of your people wanted to fight with the Germans against Britain WWII. They even killed other jews.  Look up the Lehi (Stern Gang) Group. They did the first truck bombing of a building and made the Unabomber look like a sweet guy.


I don't care if you disagree or not, its true. Look up the Lehi Group.  You are in denial.


----------



## Penelope

Discombobulated said:


> It isn't at all necessary for anyone here to prove anything about well documented history.   The burden of proof is entirely on the Holocaust deniers.    It's difficult for them to prove anything because they never present any factual evidence.  The deniers apparently believe all they have to do is postulate a doubt to overturn history.  They are clearly very stupid and dishonest people.



No because the Jews made a law against it, imagine that, people were imprisoned for it, imagine that, no freedom of thought or speech according to Jews. Also in every writing they bring it up, in every talk they bring it up. They have made mega bucks off the holohoax, and they play it like a violin. What the Jews did to Germany and the Germans and what they are doing to Palestine now are the same, they have ruined 2 races, working diligently ruining the Muslims and Arab race and Iran. Nothing has changed.


----------



## Discombobulated

Penelope said:


> No because the Jews made a law against it, imagine that, people were imprisoned for it, imagine that, no freedom of thought or speech according to Jews. Also in every writing they bring it up, in every talk they bring it up. They have made mega bucks off the holohoax, and they play it like a violin. What the Jews did to Germany and the Germans and what they are doing to Palestine now are the same, they have ruined 2 races, working diligently ruining the Muslims and Arab race and Iran. Nothing has changed.



Nothing you say matters because everything you say is based on hatred and ignorance.


----------



## irosie91

Discombobulated said:


> Nothing you say matters because everything you say is based on hatred and ignorance.





Discombobulated said:


> Nothing you say matters because everything you say is based on hatred and ignorance.



Penelope is not entirely ignorant-----she is very well schooled
in standard islamo Nazi propaganda.


----------



## namvet

Sunni Man said:


> ......................................................... Bye   ..



bye raghead. enjoy the funeral


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> It's actually not at all necessary to address them as though they argue from anything like an equal position.



Thats because you have no proof of your gas chambers.

Its a horror story piece of war propaganda simple as that. 

The zionists need to keep it alive because it is a fig leaf for their atrocities in Palestine.


----------



## toastman

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Thats because you have no proof of your gas chambers.
> 
> Its a horror story piece of war propaganda simple as that.
> 
> The zionists need to keep it alive because it is a fig leaf for their atrocities in Palestine.


Actually there is plenty of proof. The problem is you refuse to believe it because of your hatred for Jews.


----------



## Sunni Man

toastman said:


> Actually there is plenty of proof. The problem is you refuse to believe it because of your hatred for Jews.


There is more credible proof that Big Foot exists than there is to back up the Holohoax fantasy myth.


----------



## irosie91

Urbanguerrilla said:


> What did these soldiers say, did they see gas chambers?



I have known lots of people who saw gas chambers----
interestingly------one of them was a young german gentile
woman------she was an immigrant to the USA-----who in the
very early 1950s-----was hired by my father to care for me
and my brothers while my mom was hospitalized for several
months.-----nice lady.      I have also known people who survived the filth you deny------


Sunni Man said:


> There is more credible proof that Big Foot exists than there is to back up the Holohoax fantasy myth.



Big Foot did exist------his other name was  BIG KANZEER----
He grew out of a mound of dung that fell from the hindquarters of  a sow named amina----in a city named  
KACCA.       The   BIG FOOT   aka   KANZEER KHARAH 
ibn  SHARMOOTAH ----KACCAI     is clearly and credibly
documented as being a thief and a murderer and a rapist
as well as a filthy liar--------some people worship it and those
people have murdered in the hundreds of millions in the name of the MOUND OF KHARAH


----------



## toastman

irosie91 said:


> I have known lots of people who saw gas chambers----
> interestingly------one of them was a young german gentile
> woman------she was an immigrant to the USA-----who in the
> very early 1950s-----was hired by my father to care for me
> and my brothers while my mom was hospitalized for several
> months.-----nice lady.      I have also known people who survived the filth you deny------
> 
> 
> Big Foot did exist------his other name was  BIG KANZEER----
> He grew out of a mound of dung that fell from the hindquarters of  a sow named amina----in a city named
> KACCA.       The   BIG FOOT   aka   KANZEER KHARAH
> ibn  SHARMOOTAH ----KACCAI     is clearly and credibly
> documented as being a thief and a murderer and a rapist
> as well as a filthy liar--------some people worship it and those
> people have murdered in the hundreds of millions in the name of the MOUND OF KHARAH


Rosie, you should know by now that Sunni Troll thrives whenever you respond to his idiotic posts. 
If you ignore him, eventually he will find another thread to troll.


----------



## Sunni Man

toastman said:


> Rosie, you should know by now that Sunni Troll thrives whenever you respond to his idiotic posts.
> If you ignore him, eventually he will find another thread to troll.


......................^^ new USMB format........same ole stalker.....   lol


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually not at all necessary to address them as though they argue from anything like an equal position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because you have no proof of your gas chambers.
> 
> Its a horror story piece of war propaganda simple as that.
> 
> The zionists need to keep it alive because it is a fig leaf for their atrocities in Palestine.
Click to expand...


No doubt many things are simple as that for people like you.


----------



## toastman

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie, you should know by now that Sunni Troll thrives whenever you respond to his idiotic posts.
> If you ignore him, eventually he will find another thread to troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ......................^^ new USMB format........same ole stalker.....   lol
Click to expand...

So I'm stalking you, even though I wasn't even talking to you? Interesting. 
Sunni Troll isn't the brightest of trolls


----------



## irosie91

toastman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie, you should know by now that Sunni Troll thrives whenever you respond to his idiotic posts.
> If you ignore him, eventually he will find another thread to troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ......................^^ new USMB format........same ole stalker.....   lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I'm stalking you, even though I wasn't even talking to you? Interesting.
> Sunni Troll isn't the brightest of trolls
Click to expand...


He is not supposed to be bright-----he is supposed
to parrot the filth of the  KHUBAH JUMAAT  ----an
interesting principle of the teachings of the rapist pig----
is ---in sum and substance---  'debate is blasphemy----
everything is KNOWN----and revealed in the Koran" 
     try not to laugh---if you were eating an choked---SORRY!!!


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> No doubt many things are simple as that for people like you.



You mean for intelligent people who've studied the subject?

That is so true.


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt many things are simple as that for people like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean for intelligent people who've studied the subject?
> 
> That is so true.
Click to expand...

You've studied nothing because there is nothing for you to study.


----------



## Discombobulated

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt many things are simple as that for people like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean for intelligent people who've studied the subject?
> 
> That is so true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've studied nothing because there is nothing for you to study.
Click to expand...

There is no evidence of any kind to support Holocaust deniers theories.


----------



## Penelope

The Jews and Israel use their  Holocaust as a religion, when they are at a lost and need something to fall back
on they use the Holocaust.  There is no evidence of any gas chambers or some big plan to rid the areas of Jews except to relocate them , first as families and then anyway they could. Cyclone B saved many people from disease, that is how it was used. Read about the typhus epidemic.


----------



## Discombobulated

Penelope said:


> The Jews and Israel use their  Holocaust as a religion, when they are at a lost and need something to fall back
> on they use the Holocaust.  There is no evidence of any gas chambers or some big plan to rid the areas of Jews except to relocate them , first as families and then anyway they could. Cyclone B saved many people from disease, that is how it was used. Read about the typhus epidemic.



One could almost envy your simplicity.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> There is no evidence of any kind to support Holocaust deniers theories.



Only what holocaust historians themselves have said, which is that there is no scientific evidence for gas chambers (Hilberg).

And...

There are no holes for the introduction of Zyklon-B in the Auschwitz gc roof despite his many visits (Van Pelt).


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> One could almost envy your simplicity.



She's simply correct


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> The Jews and Israel use their  Holocaust as a religion, when they are at a lost and need something to fall back
> on they use the Holocaust.  There is no evidence of any gas chambers or some big plan to rid the areas of Jews except to relocate them , first as families and then anyway they could. Cyclone B saved many people from disease, that is how it was used. Read about the typhus epidemic.



There is an epidemic of filth that has plagued the globe for
Millennia------but has coalesced into the filth known of  
   "STENCH OF PENELOPE"   only over the past 1700 years.
   the  "STENCH OF PENELOPE"    has resulted in the        
   murder of hundreds of millions of decent human beings---- 
   leaving,   sadly,     a huge number of the vile pile of 
   excrenebt  lumps of "penelopes"        Penelope lumps
   spread disease from the moment they fall from 
   the hindquarters of their parent lumps of filth.

   Sadly----Penelope lumps proliferate-----today they are
   dancing on the dead bodies of thousands of infants in
   the  cesspit  which they have made of   Syria and Iraq----
   and the Penelope lumps even in the USA-----dance in joy 
   over the fact that their fellow lumps are SO SUCCESSFUL
   in their   "religion"       Interestingly---they also danced  
   during the world war era-----when their fellow dancers
   were busy murdering, raping and pillaging for the glory
   of their "god" and simultaneously DENYING  their very own
   filth.      Long ago-----in a hospital in which I worked----there
   was a single case of TYPHUS------it was left over from the
   PENELOPE project------the filth of the PENELOPEs---
   The man was a victim of the STINK OF PENELOPE----
    as have been millions of others ----back when he was
    infected--------because of the STINK OF PENELOPE----
    My own cousins were healthy little girls when the 
    PENELOPES arrived and grabbed them by the ankles
   and smashed their heads against a stone wall in the
   NAME OF PENELOPE....... they never got a chance to
   contract typhus in the filth of penelope project

      typhus is a disease of the society of Penelope----as is
      CONDYLOMATA ACUMINATUM     aka----
      "penelope condition"         Fortunately the people who
      contract that one-----in justice-----are mostly
      penelopes


----------



## toastman

Penelope said:


> The Jews and Israel use their  Holocaust as a religion, when they are at a lost and need something to fall back
> on they use the Holocaust.  There is no evidence of any gas chambers or some big plan to rid the areas of Jews except to relocate them , first as families and then anyway they could. Cyclone B saved many people from disease, that is how it was used. Read about the typhus epidemic.


False, there is plenty of evidence for gas chambers and for a plan to exterminate all the Jews.
Just because you choose to ignore it, doesn't mean the evidence isn't there.


----------



## irosie91

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews and Israel use their  Holocaust as a religion, when they are at a lost and need something to fall back
> on they use the Holocaust.  There is no evidence of any gas chambers or some big plan to rid the areas of Jews except to relocate them , first as families and then anyway they could. Cyclone B saved many people from disease, that is how it was used. Read about the typhus epidemic.
> 
> 
> 
> False, there is plenty of evidence for gas chambers and for a plan to exterminate all the Jews.
> Just because you choose to ignore it, doesn't mean the evidence isn't there.
Click to expand...


it is a fact that there was a very active effort to COVER-UP---
so lots of the gas chambers were dismantled-------not all---but lots.        The ones that survived were examined by expert
penelopes and found defective.      The expert penelopes decided that they did not meet the requirements of civil building codes so could not have been used------they could not possibly be granted   a    C ertificate of  O ccupancy      aka    C of O    so important to all residential
                                   facilities  ----everyone knows that 
                                        without  a   C  of  O-----you cannot
                                        use the building.    One of the
                                        defects seemed to include 
                            *****POOR VENTILATION****


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of any kind to support Holocaust deniers theories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only what holocaust historians themselves have said, which is that there is no scientific evidence for gas chambers (Hilberg).
> 
> And...
> 
> There are no holes for the introduction of Zyklon-B in the Auschwitz gc roof despite his many visits (Van Pelt).
Click to expand...


You've obviously never read any part of Hilberg's "The Destruction of European Jews".    According to Hilberg's calculations at least 5.1 million Jews were exterminated in Nazi death camps.   You should try reading a book some time instead of relying on web site summaries.


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> One could almost envy your simplicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's simply correct
Click to expand...

No, she's a simpleton.....like all Holocaust deniers.


----------



## irosie91

Discombobulated said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews and Israel use their  Holocaust as a religion, when they are at a lost and need something to fall back
> on they use the Holocaust.  There is no evidence of any gas chambers or some big plan to rid the areas of Jews except to relocate them , first as families and then anyway they could. Cyclone B saved many people from disease, that is how it was used. Read about the typhus epidemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One could almost envy your simplicity.
Click to expand...


Penelope is a poet-----and an INVENTOR----she has
invented   "CYCLONE B"----which is a specific treatment
for the Condylomata Acuminatum which plagues those of her
ilk........especially the  PHARYNGEAL variety


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

irosie91 said:


> There is an epidemic of filth that has plagued the globe for
> Millennia------but has coalesced into the filth known of
> "STENCH OF PENELOPE"   only over the past 1700 years.
> the  "STENCH OF PENELOPE"    has resulted in the
> murder of hundreds of millions of decent human beings----
> leaving,   sadly,     a huge number of the vile pile of
> excrenebt  lumps of "penelopes"        Penelope lumps
> spread disease from the moment they fall from
> the hindquarters of their parent lumps of filth.
> 
> Sadly----Penelope lumps proliferate-----today they are
> dancing on the dead bodies of thousands of infants in
> the  cesspit  which they have made of   Syria and Iraq----
> and the Penelope lumps even in the USA-----dance in joy
> over the fact that their fellow lumps are SO SUCCESSFUL
> in their   "religion"       Interestingly---they also danced
> during the world war era-----when their fellow dancers
> were busy murdering, raping and pillaging for the glory
> of their "god" and simultaneously DENYING  their very own
> filth.      Long ago-----in a hospital in which I worked----there
> was a single case of TYPHUS------it was left over from the
> PENELOPE project------the filth of the PENELOPEs---
> The man was a victim of the STINK OF PENELOPE----
> as have been millions of others ----back when he was
> infected--------because of the STINK OF PENELOPE----
> My own cousins were healthy little girls when the
> PENELOPES arrived and grabbed them by the ankles
> and smashed their heads against a stone wall in the
> NAME OF PENELOPE....... they never got a chance to
> contract typhus in the filth of penelope project
> 
> typhus is a disease of the society of Penelope----as is
> CONDYLOMATA ACUMINATUM     aka----
> "penelope condition"         Fortunately the people who
> contract that one-----in justice-----are mostly
> penelopes






You're so full of hate, why is that?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

toastman said:


> False, there is plenty of evidence for gas chambers and for a plan to exterminate all the Jews.
> Just because you choose to ignore it, doesn't mean the evidence isn't there.



What evidence?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

irosie91 said:


> it is a fact that there was a very active effort to COVER-UP---
> so lots of the gas chambers were dismantled-------not all---but lots.        The ones that survived were examined by expert
> penelopes and found defective.      The expert penelopes decided that they did not meet the requirements of civil building codes so could not have been used------they could not possibly be granted   a    C ertificate of  O ccupancy      aka    C of O    so important to all residential
> facilities  ----everyone knows that
> without  a   C  of  O-----you cannot
> use the building.    One of the
> defects seemed to include
> *****POOR VENTILATION****



You say there was a very effective cover-up, how do you know that if there is no evidence?

Can you convict someone on the basis that, 'this person is obviously guilty of murder yer 'onour, but there's just no evidence'?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> You've obviously never read any part of Hilberg's "The Destruction of European Jews".    According to Hilberg's calculations at least 5.1 million Jews were exterminated in Nazi death camps.   You should try reading a book some time instead of relying on web site summaries.



That's nothing to do with anything, the fact is he admitted under oath that there is no scientific report to show there were any gas chambers, nothing he wrote before or since cancels out that statement.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> No, she's a simpleton.....like all Holocaust deniers.



But she's not gullible like holocaust industry supporters.


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've obviously never read any part of Hilberg's "The Destruction of European Jews".    According to Hilberg's calculations at least 5.1 million Jews were exterminated in Nazi death camps.   You should try reading a book some time instead of relying on web site summaries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's nothing to do with anything, the fact is he admitted under oath that there is no scientific report to show there were any gas chambers, nothing he wrote before or since cancels out that statement.
Click to expand...


Oh I see, you cherry pick from your own sources.  That makes perfect sense.


----------



## Penelope

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she's a simpleton.....like all Holocaust deniers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But she's not gullible like holocaust industry supporters.
Click to expand...



Ask most people today what the holocaust was, and it was 6 million Jews were gassed in gas chambers in Germany. (that is mainly what they know about WWII)


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she's a simpleton.....like all Holocaust deniers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But she's not gullible like holocaust industry supporters.
Click to expand...


Do you feel at all stupid about refuting your own source?  If not you really should.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> Oh I see, you cherry pick from your own sources.  That makes perfect sense.



It does indeed because a quote is a cherry pick, all quotes are cherry picks, whether I do it or you do it.

For example a guy can spend his life claiming there was no mission to the Moon, He can write volumes stating his belief that there was no mission, but if he somewhere among all that dross states, of course there is no evidence at all for everything else I've written, then that is a major quote that stands in stark contrast to everything else he has ever said.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

"Ask most people today what the holocaust was, and it was 6 million Jews were gassed in gas chambers in Germany. (that is mainly what they know about WWII)"


Correct. Even people who are not Jews or who know nothing else about the war and the other 50 million people killed will show great 'reverence' at the mention of the Jewish 'deaths' - but dont show any concern at all for the other victims.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Penelope said:


> Ask most people today what the holocaust was, and it was 6 million Jews were gassed in gas chambers in Germany. (that is mainly what they know about WWII)





Discombobulated said:


> Do you feel at all stupid about refuting your own source?  If not you really should.



I didnt refute my own source, you're the one who should feel stoopid


----------



## asaratis

After scrolling through every page of this 683-post thread in one sitting, reading hundreds of the posts and pages of information provided in links...I conclude that Coyote is by far the most legitimate debater participating and that Sunni Man and his multiple parrots are in dire need of serious professional help.  I have never witnessed such delusional, repetitious rants and illogical lies as are being spewed by the so-called "revisionists" of well documented historical data concerning this topic.

To respond to a suggestion to explore the evidence of the Holocaust with the question, "What evidence?" is the logical equivalent of saying that there is no crime in New York.  I can certainly understand a whole tribe of Pygmies in the Congo
Congo Pygmies - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

being ignorant of the Holocaust and have difficulty believing that MILLIONS of people were murdered for the sake of ethnic cleansing, but to even think that supposedly well educated posters on this forum could possibly contend that there is no evidence of the Holocaust is totally unfuckin' believable.


----------



## Sunni Man

toastman said:


> False, there is plenty of evidence for gas chambers and for a plan to exterminate all the Jews.
> Just because you choose to ignore it, doesn't mean the evidence isn't there.


Fake evidence is still fake evidence........... no matter how much you want to believe the Holohoax myth is real.   ......


----------



## asaratis

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> False, there is plenty of evidence for gas chambers and for a plan to exterminate all the Jews.
> Just because you choose to ignore it, doesn't mean the evidence isn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> Fake evidence is still fake evidence........... no matter how much you want to believe the Holohoax myth is real.   ......
Click to expand...

So...before the liberators got there and photographed things and found reams of records ....somebody planted fake evidence of Nazi atrocities?

you truly are a loony, sunni man....a loony sunni...

A previous post in this thread is spot on: Responses to your loony posts do nothing more than encourage additional tripe.


----------



## toastman

asaratis said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> False, there is plenty of evidence for gas chambers and for a plan to exterminate all the Jews.
> Just because you choose to ignore it, doesn't mean the evidence isn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> Fake evidence is still fake evidence........... no matter how much you want to believe the Holohoax myth is real.   ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...before the liberators got there and photographed things and found reams of records ....somebody planted fake evidence of Nazi atrocities?
> 
> you truly are a loony, sunni man....a loony sunni...
> 
> A previous post in this thread is spot on: Responses to your loony posts do nothing more than encourage additional tripe.
Click to expand...

Exactly. What do you expect from the official troll of USMB?


----------



## Sunni Man

Fellows, there is no need for name calling.

If you guys want to believe in the Holohoax fantasy that is your prerogative.

But don't expect me to buy into your shared delusion.   .......


----------



## toastman

Who called you any names? Everything said about you was an accurate description of you


----------



## Shanty

Discombobulated said:


> Shanty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holocaust deniers are amongst the lowest of scum out there.
> 
> Address them with a lot of derision.
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually not at all necessary to address them as though they argue from anything like an equal position.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't. I'd merely treat them like the dishonest shit they are.


----------



## Toronado3800

JoeB131 said:


> I wasn't aware this was a "Conservative Board".  I thought this was a far mix of views.  If you want to go to a board where you never hear a contrary opinion , maybe Townhall  would be more to your liking. Or Stormfront.
> 
> You should not shoot a kid because he was jaywalking.  Or even if he stole some cigars.





Sunni Man said:


> Fellows, there is no need for name calling.
> 
> If you guys want to believe in the Holohoax fantasy that is your prerogative.
> 
> But don't expect me to buy into your shared delusion.   .......



Are you denying the number of Jews killed by the Germans?  If so that greatly reduces my fait in anything you say.  Heck, it makes me hope you are on the other side of any point of view I have infact as your mere presence in "my camp" will lessen the value of any facts used or statements made.

Say it ain't so Sunni!


----------



## Sunni Man

Toronado3800 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware this was a "Conservative Board".  I thought this was a far mix of views.  If you want to go to a board where you never hear a contrary opinion , maybe Townhall  would be more to your liking. Or Stormfront.
> 
> You should not shoot a kid because he was jaywalking.  Or even if he stole some cigars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fellows, there is no need for name calling.
> 
> If you guys want to believe in the Holohoax fantasy that is your prerogative.
> 
> But don't expect me to buy into your shared delusion.   .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you denying the number of Jews killed by the Germans?  If so that greatly reduces my fait in anything you say.  Heck, it makes me hope you are on the other side of any point of view I have infact as your mere presence in "my camp" will lessen the value of any facts used or statements made.
> 
> Say it ain't so Sunni!
Click to expand...

I believe the number is far less than the vaunted 6 million.

In fact, (look it up yourself if you do believe me) the Polish government reduced the official number from 4 million to 1.5 million deaths.

And changed the wording on the plaque at the entrance of Auschwitz to reflect this numerical reduction.


----------



## Toronado3800

Sunni Man said:


> I believe the number is far less than the vaunted 6 million.
> 
> In fact, (look it up yourself if you do believe me) the Polish government reduced the official number from 4 million to 1.5 million deaths.
> 
> And changed the wording on the plaque at the entrance of Auschwitz to reflect this numerical reduction.



Are talking you believe a couple million jews were killed and the Germans were terrible racists history needs to remeber and learn from?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

asaratis said:


> After scrolling through every page of this 683-post thread in one sitting, reading hundreds of the posts and pages of information provided in links...I conclude that Coyote is by far the most legitimate debater participating and that Sunni Man and his multiple parrots are in dire need of serious professional help.  I have never witnessed such delusional, repetitious rants and illogical lies as are being spewed by the so-called "revisionists" of well documented historical data concerning this topic.
> 
> To respond to a suggestion to explore the evidence of the Holocaust with the question, "What evidence?" is the logical equivalent of saying that there is no crime in New York.  I can certainly understand a whole tribe of Pygmies in the Congo
> Congo Pygmies - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> being ignorant of the Holocaust and have difficulty believing that MILLIONS of people were murdered for the sake of ethnic cleansing, but to even think that supposedly well educated posters on this forum could possibly contend that there is no evidence of the Holocaust is totally unfuckin' believable.



Blah-blah, never mind all the waffle, give us some of this evidence for this holocaust. 

We've heard the endless waffle over and over just give us the evidence.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

"Are you denying the number of Jews killed by the Germans? If so that greatly reduces my fait in anything you say. Heck, it makes me hope you are on the other side of any point of view I have infact as your mere presence in "my camp" will lessen the value of any facts used or statements made."

You dont have any facts.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Toronado3800 said:


> Are you denying the number of Jews killed by the Germans?  If so that greatly reduces my fait in anything you say.  Heck, it makes me hope you are on the other side of any point of view I have infact as your mere presence in "my camp" will lessen the value of any facts used or statements made.
> 
> Say it ain't so Sunni!





Sunni Man said:


> I believe the number is far less than the vaunted 6 million.
> 
> In fact, (look it up yourself if you do believe me) the Polish government reduced the official number from 4 million to 1.5 million deaths.
> 
> And changed the wording on the plaque at the entrance of Auschwitz to reflect this numerical reduction.



To holocausters 6 - 3 = ...............................................................................6


----------



## Toronado3800

Urbanguerrilla said:


> To holocausters 6 - 3 = ...............................................................................6



Ok so you admit the Germans were racist scum who killed at least six times the number of Jews as there are people in the city of St Louis?  Type it outloud for the world to see.  Don't hide behind coy 12 year old girl word tricks.


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask most people today what the holocaust was, and it was 6 million Jews were gassed in gas chambers in Germany. (that is mainly what they know about WWII)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel at all stupid about refuting your own source?  If not you really should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt refute my own source, you're the one who should feel stoopid
Click to expand...


It's pretty obvious that you've never actually read your own source.


----------



## indiajo

Toronado3800 said:


> [
> 
> Are you denying the number of Jews killed by the Germans?  .
> 
> Say it ain't so Sunni!



He is not the only one. If you should not know, I am a German. and I doubt this figures, too.
There is no doubt about the mass murder of Jews, Gypsies, Gays, mentally ill persons, regime opponents, in concenration camps as such. 
The problem is the taboo to go in the details. Here it is actually sanctioned by law, where the question arises why the truth has to be protected by jail sentences against revisionists. Even if most of them are blunt idiots.
You could simply lay out the evidence and ridicule them.

But it is pretty hard to access details. Real details, not some revisionist bullshit or JCC compensation frauds. 
The reason for that is,  both sides perform an extreme form of cherrypicking of numbers, which are both highly doubtful because there are no real census based figures (except Germany, the figure of 320.000 Jews around 1930 is pretty exact), but extremely biased estimates depending which view is promoted. Or even blunt lies and fakes.
Actually you will find also the number 499.000 Jews for Germany 1930. It takes you weeks to find out whch one is true. So, if you don't have another job to meet ends.

There are no neutral facts in this case. If any, you have no access as normal citizen, you have to be an accredited historian and showcase your intentions. This is nuts.
If there is a cover, sombody has something to cover.


----------



## Toronado3800

indiajo said:


> He is not the only one. If you should not know, I am a German. and I doubt this figures, too.
> There is no doubt about the mass murder of Jews, Gypsies, Gays, mentally ill persons, regime opponents, in concenration camps as such.
> The problem is the taboo to go in the details. Here it is actually sanctioned by law, where the question arises why the truth has to be protected by jail sentences against revisionists. Even if most of them are blunt idiots.
> You could simply lay out the evidence and ridicule them.
> 
> But it is pretty hard to access details. Real details, not some revisionist bullshit or JCC compensation frauds.
> The reason for that is,  both sides perform an extreme form of cherrypicking of numbers, which are both highly doubtful because there are no real census based figures (except Germany, the figure of 320.000 Jews around 1930 is pretty exact), but extremely biased estimates depending which view is promoted. Or even blunt lies and fakes.
> Actually you will find also the number 499.000 Jews for Germany 1930. It takes you weeks to find out whch one is true. So, if you don't have another job to meet ends.
> 
> There are no neutral facts in this case. If any, you have no access as normal citizen, you have to be an accredited historian and showcase your intentions. This is nuts.
> If there is a cover, sombody has something to cover.



The fewer Jews in Germany then the higher percentage of them they must have kilked.

The Germans do get a bad rap.  Part of it is necessity.  I feel a need to show modern looking people commiting genocide to my kid to warn him how dangerous grouo think can be.  Heck, I have a difficult time getting the generation older than me to talk about their seperate but equal waterfountains and segregated schools.


----------



## Toronado3800

Darn cellular typos and it won't let me edit my post lol.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Toronado3800 said:


> Ok so you admit the Germans were racist scum who killed at least six times the number of Jews as there are people in the city of St Louis?  Type it outloud for the world to see.  Don't hide behind coy 12 year old girl word tricks.



I dont think the Germans were any more racist scum than the US were, twas the times that were in it.

Point I was making is that the Auschwitz figure was reduced from 4 million to 1 million: it was 6 million in total yet the reduction of 3 million didnt see the total reduced. On the contrary, its still 6 million 

This is the problem with this issue, there's no honesty about it, its all obfuscation and myth.

I dont believe it was 3 million, probably between 0.3 and 1 million.


----------



## Toronado3800

Urbanguerrilla said:


> I dont think the Germans were any more racist scum than the US were, twas the times that were in it.
> 
> Point I was making is that the Auschwitz figure was reduced from 4 million to 1 million: it was 6 million in total yet the reduction of 3 million didnt see the total reduced. On the contrary, its still 6 million
> 
> This is the problem with this issue, there's no honesty about it, its all obfuscation and myth.



With me, its the thought that counts not the numbers.  The Germans would have killed every Jew they got their hands on and the Klan every black man they thought theh could get away with.  As long as we do not let petty squabbles over numbers get in the way of that fact.

As I stated earlier.  It is very difficult to make history and the danger of repeating it seem real to the youth of any age.  Being able to point to a good number of modern looking, western european Germans and then to the pictures of their concentration camps is a good thing.  The toubles of six miles down the road from me in Ferguson and the ridiculous opinions it has let out of the closet have driven this home to me.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> It's pretty obvious that you've never actually read your own source.



you're talking nonsense


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

indiajo said:


> He is not the only one. If you should not know, I am a German. and I doubt this figures, too.
> There is no doubt about the mass murder of Jews, Gypsies, Gays, mentally ill persons, regime opponents, in concenration camps as such.
> The problem is the taboo to go in the details. Here it is actually sanctioned by law, where the question arises why the truth has to be protected by jail sentences against revisionists. Even if most of them are blunt idiots.
> You could simply lay out the evidence and ridicule them.
> 
> But it is pretty hard to access details. Real details, not some revisionist bullshit or JCC compensation frauds.
> The reason for that is,  both sides perform an extreme form of cherrypicking of numbers, which are both highly doubtful because there are no real census based figures (except Germany, the figure of 320.000 Jews around 1930 is pretty exact), but extremely biased estimates depending which view is promoted. Or even blunt lies and fakes.
> Actually you will find also the number 499.000 Jews for Germany 1930. It takes you weeks to find out whch one is true. So, if you don't have another job to meet ends.
> 
> There are no neutral facts in this case. If any, you have no access as normal citizen, you have to be an accredited historian and showcase your intentions. This is nuts.
> If there is a cover, sombody has something to cover.



Fair play to you for standing up for truth indiajo, but I would advise you not to say this in public or you will end up in prison; in Germany today there is no freedom of speech. Remember Zundel who spent 6 years in prison even tho he never hurt a fly in his life.

Codoh.com is an excellent site and imo is honest, not that I would agree with all I have read there but 90% is genuine research.


----------



## Indeependent

Urbanguerrilla said:


> indiajo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is not the only one. If you should not know, I am a German. and I doubt this figures, too.
> There is no doubt about the mass murder of Jews, Gypsies, Gays, mentally ill persons, regime opponents, in concenration camps as such.
> The problem is the taboo to go in the details. Here it is actually sanctioned by law, where the question arises why the truth has to be protected by jail sentences against revisionists. Even if most of them are blunt idiots.
> You could simply lay out the evidence and ridicule them.
> 
> But it is pretty hard to access details. Real details, not some revisionist bullshit or JCC compensation frauds.
> The reason for that is,  both sides perform an extreme form of cherrypicking of numbers, which are both highly doubtful because there are no real census based figures (except Germany, the figure of 320.000 Jews around 1930 is pretty exact), but extremely biased estimates depending which view is promoted. Or even blunt lies and fakes.
> Actually you will find also the number 499.000 Jews for Germany 1930. It takes you weeks to find out whch one is true. So, if you don't have another job to meet ends.
> 
> There are no neutral facts in this case. If any, you have no access as normal citizen, you have to be an accredited historian and showcase your intentions. This is nuts.
> If there is a cover, sombody has something to cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair play to you for standing up for truth indiajo, but I would advise you not to say this in public or you will end up in prison; in Germany today there is no freedom of speech. Remember Zundel who spent 6 years in prison even tho he never hurt a fly in his life.
> 
> Codoh.com is an excellent site and imo is honest, not that I would agree with all I have read there but 90% is genuine research.
Click to expand...


Ever see Triumph Of The Will?


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty obvious that you've never actually read your own source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're talking nonsense
Click to expand...


You quote Hilberg but you have no idea what he wrote.  I guess that's what happens when all your best ideas come from web sites.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> You quote Hilberg but you have no idea what he wrote.  I guess that's what happens when all your best ideas come from web sites.



I have every idea what he wrote, dont ascribe your idiocy to me


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> You quote Hilberg but you have no idea what he wrote.  I guess that's what happens when all your best ideas come from web sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have every idea what he wrote, dont ascribe your idiocy to me
Click to expand...


You've already demonstrated very clearly that you don't.....try reading a book once in a while.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> You've already demonstrated very clearly that you don't.....try reading a book once in a while.



I doubt you've ever read a book 

Do you deny that Hilberg admitted under oath that there is no scientific evidence for gas chambers?

Do you deny that Van Pelt admitted under oath that despite his many visits to Auschwitz he never saw any holes in the gas chamber roof?


----------



## indiajo

Indeependent said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indiajo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is not the only one. If you should not know, I am a German. and I doubt this figures, too.
> There is no doubt about the mass murder of Jews, Gypsies, Gays, mentally ill persons, regime opponents, in concenration camps as such.
> The problem is the taboo to go in the details. Here it is actually sanctioned by law, where the question arises why the truth has to be protected by jail sentences against revisionists. Even if most of them are blunt idiots.
> You could simply lay out the evidence and ridicule them.
> 
> But it is pretty hard to access details. Real details, not some revisionist bullshit or JCC compensation frauds.
> The reason for that is,  both sides perform an extreme form of cherrypicking of numbers, which are both highly doubtful because there are no real census based figures (except Germany, the figure of 320.000 Jews around 1930 is pretty exact), but extremely biased estimates depending which view is promoted. Or even blunt lies and fakes.
> Actually you will find also the number 499.000 Jews for Germany 1930. It takes you weeks to find out whch one is true. So, if you don't have another job to meet ends.
> 
> There are no neutral facts in this case. If any, you have no access as normal citizen, you have to be an accredited historian and showcase your intentions. This is nuts.
> If there is a cover, sombody has something to cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair play to you for standing up for truth indiajo, but I would advise you not to say this in public or you will end up in prison; in Germany today there is no freedom of speech. Remember Zundel who spent 6 years in prison even tho he never hurt a fly in his life.
> 
> Codoh.com is an excellent site and imo is honest, not that I would agree with all I have read there but 90% is genuine research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever see Triumph Of The Will?
Click to expand...


It is called "Triumph des Willens" , and was produced by Leni Riefenstahl. Most probably the most remarkable woman in film history. She used the system to realise aestethically unparalled movies and pictures, triumph of the will is actually just a propaganda movie about the Reichs Party Congress and the Führer Cult. Nothing more, except its phantastic picture material.

Did youn know that Beate Uhse, the later Entrepreneur porno queen of Germany who had to fight bitter legal wars against the bigotet puritan justuíce system of the sixties, was formerly a test pilot of Hitlers Luftwaffe?

Life is  not as simple as you seem to think.


----------



## Sunni Man

I have always wondered why questioning any part of the official Holocaust narrative is a criminal offense in Europe and Canada?

What are the governments trying to hide from the public?     .....


----------



## indiajo

Urbanguerrilla said:


> [
> 
> 
> Fair play to you for standing up for truth indiajo, but I would advise you not to say this in public or you will end up in prison; in Germany today there is no freedom of speech. Remember Zundel who spent 6 years in prison even tho he never hurt a fly in his life.
> 
> Codoh.com is an excellent site and imo is honest, not that I would agree with all I have read there but 90% is genuine research.



Well, as I said, Zuendel is one of the idiots. But it is truly remarkable that he ends up in jail for publishing his, admitteldly pretty confused, opinions.

The whole thing cannot be seen out of the context of the full half of the past century. Germany was made solely responsible for WWI. This was simply because the people of the other participating nations would have hanged their politicians and military leaders at the next lantern if they would have admitted the truth. A truth that slowly emerges to the surface after 100 years.
(did anyone ever think how it came that the German Reich mobilized its forces the last? Just saying)

Hitler was the consequence of the then demoralized and supressed Germany, to keep it short.
Actually, National socialism was no ideology as such. It lacked all of the characterisitcs of an ideology. It was just a patchwork system of lots of irrational dogmas, whereas some of them were for sure pretty attractive when the rest of the world is pissing on you.
This patchwork system went out of control, because it gave everybody the opportunity to be a mini Hitler if he wanted to. 

Then, about WWII, Hitler and his entourage were dumb enough to walk into the trap that was laid out by the British, French and in the background the US who were already in control of the crumbled former European Empires after WWI.
Poland at that time was a country which today would be called a rogue state. It had led several wars agains the young Soviet Union with huge atrocities against Belarus, Ukrainian Minorities, and of course the German minotity in Poland. Almost forgotten, after Hitler had smashed Czecoslovakia, Poland had annexed an important Czech industrial region just because they could.

Poland wanted to occupy Germany, the had mobilized their troops 4 Months before Germany. In the last days Poland told the Swedish emissary they would be in Berlin in two weeks, relying on the treaties with GB and France. We know how this came out.
Facts are, Germany was surrounded by lots of bloodthursty warmongers, and lacked itself of wise diplomats and strategists, instead had violent esoteric idiots who were bound to lead the country into the next catastrophy after they lost the surprise momentum.

Did I mention that Stalin had quadrupled his military in the two years before 1941, and had rejected the milityry alliance with GB only because he played for a war between Germany, GB and France before taking over the devastated remainings?

All that is well documented and pops to the surface now. After decades of so called historians had again busted Germany as the one and only culprit.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Sunni Man said:


> I have always wondered why questioning any part of the official Holocaust narrative is a criminal offense in Europe and Canada?
> 
> What are the governments trying to hide from the public?     .....



Only a few countries have holocaust "denial" laws, most countries including the US and UK defend freedom of speech...List of countries where Holocaust denial is legal - RationalWiki

These are the countries which are anti-freedom:  Austria, Belgium, the Czech Republic, France, Germany, Hungary, Israel, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Poland,Portugal, Romania and Switzerland ... The Netherlands have ruled that such a statement is a form of hate speech.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

indiajo said:


> Well, as I said, Zuendel is one of the idiots. But it is truly remarkable that he ends up in jail for publishing his, admitteldly pretty confused, opinions.
> 
> The whole thing cannot be seen out of the context of the full half of the past century. Germany was made solely responsible for WWI. This was simply because the people of the other participating nations would have hanged their politicians and military leaders at the next lantern if they would have admitted the truth. A truth that slowly emerges to the surface after 100 years.
> (did anyone ever think how it came that the German Reich mobilized its forces the last? Just saying)
> 
> Hitler was the consequence of the then demoralized and supressed Germany, to keep it short.
> Actually, National socialism was no ideology as such. It lacked all of the characterisitcs of an ideology. It was just a patchwork system of lots of irrational dogmas, whereas some of them were for sure pretty attractive when the rest of the world is pissing on you.
> This patchwork system went out of control, because it gave everybody the opportunity to be a mini Hitler if he wanted to.
> 
> Then, about WWII, Hitler and his entourage were dumb enough to walk into the trap that was laid out by the British, French and in the background the US who were already in control of the crumbled former European Empires after WWI.
> Poland at that time was a country which today would be called a rogue state. It had led several wars agains the young Soviet Union with huge atrocities against Belarus, Ukrainian Minorities, and of course the German minotity in Poland. Almost forgotten, after Hitler had smashed Czecoslovakia, Poland had annexed an important Czech industrial region just because they could.
> 
> Poland wanted to occupy Germany, the had mobilized their troops 4 Months before Germany. In the last days Poland told the Swedish emissary they would be in Berlin in two weeks, relying on the treaties with GB and France. We know how this came out.
> Facts are, Germany was surrounded by lots of bloodthursty warmongers, and lacked itself of wise diplomats and strategists, instead had violent esoteric idiots who were bound to lead the country into the next catastrophy after they lost the surprise momentum.
> 
> Did I mention that Stalin had quadrupled his military in the two years before 1941, and had rejected the milityry alliance with GB only because he played for a war between Germany, GB and France before taking over the devastated remainings?
> 
> All that is well documented and pops to the surface now. After decades of so called historians had again busted Germany as the one and only culprit.



I wouldnt be too hard on Zundel, I wouldnt agree with everything he has said but he didnt deserve to get 6 years for thought crimes.


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've already demonstrated very clearly that you don't.....try reading a book once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you've ever read a book
> 
> Do you deny that Hilberg admitted under oath that there is no scientific evidence for gas chambers?
> 
> Do you deny that Van Pelt admitted under oath that despite his many visits to Auschwitz he never saw any holes in the gas chamber roof?
Click to expand...


You're not even a good Holocaust denier......you don't read your own sources.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> You're not even a good Holocaust denier......you don't read your own sources.



Do you deny that Hilberg admitted under oath that there is no scientific evidence for gas chambers?

Do you deny that Van Pelt admitted under oath that despite his many visits to Auschwitz he never saw any holes in the gas chamber roof?


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not even a good Holocaust denier......you don't read your own sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you deny that Hilberg admitted under oath that there is no scientific evidence for gas chambers?
> 
> Do you deny that Van Pelt admitted under oath that despite his many visits to Auschwitz he never saw any holes in the gas chamber roof?
Click to expand...


How would you know?  You never read his book.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> How would you know?  You never read his book.



They were from trials not from their many holocaust industry books, thats why they were under oath, telling the truth the whole truth and nothing but the truth.

People write lies in books all the time, in court they have to tell the truth.


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  You never read his book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were from trials not from their many holocaust industry books, thats why they were under oath, telling the truth the whole truth and nothing but the truth.
> 
> People write lies in books all the time, in court they have to tell the truth.
Click to expand...

You don't even know anything about your own sources, how embarrassing for you.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> You don't even know anything about your own sources, how embarrassing for you.



You're  raving, you're not even addressing the point I'm making because you know its true


----------



## asaratis

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not even a good Holocaust denier......you don't read your own sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you deny that Hilberg admitted under oath that there is no scientific evidence for gas chambers?
> 
> Do you deny that Van Pelt admitted under oath that despite his many visits to Auschwitz he never saw any holes in the gas chamber roof?
Click to expand...

Do you deny the possibility of perjury?


----------



## Rotagilla

*66 Questions and Answers on the "Holocaust"By The Institute for Historical Review


1. What proof exists that the Nazis killed six million Jews?
None. All we have is postwar testimony, mostly of individual "survivors." This testimony is contradictory, and very few claim to have actually witnessed any "gassing." There are no contemporaneous documents or hard evidence: no mounds of ashes, no crematories capable of disposing of millions of corpses, no "human soap," no lamp shades made of human skin, and no credible demographic statistics. 

2. What evidence exists that six million Jews were not killed by the Nazis?
Extensive forensic, demographic, analytical and comparative evidence demonstrates the impossibility of such a figure. The widely repeated "six million" figure is an irresponsible exaggeration. 

3. Did Simon Wiesenthal state in writing that "there were no extermination camps on German soil"?
Yes. The famous "Nazi hunter" wrote this in Stars and Stripes, Jan. 24, 1993. He also claimed that "gassings" ofJews took place only in Poland. 

4. If Dachau was in Germany, and even Wiesenthal says that it was not an extermination camp, why do many American veterans say it was an extermination camp?
After the Allies captured Dachau, many GIs and others were led through the camp and shown a building alleged to have been a "gas chamber." The mass media widely, but falsely, continues to assert that Dachau was a "gassing" camp. 

5. What about Auschwitz? Is there any proof that gas chambers were used to kill people there?
No. Auschwitz, captured by the Soviets, was modified after the war, and a room was reconstructed to look like a large "gas chamber." After America’s leading expert on gas chamber construction and design, Fred Leuchter,examined this and other alleged Auschwitz gassing facilities, he stated that it was an "absurdity" to claim that they were, or could have been, used for executions. 

6. If Auschwitz wasn’t a "death camp," what was its true purpose?
It was an internment center and part of a large-scale manufacturing complex. Synthetic fuel was produced there, and its inmates were used as a workforce. 

7. Who set up the first concentration camps?
During the Boer War (1899-1902), the British set up what they called "concentration camps" in South Africa to hold Afrikaner women and children. Approximately 30,000 died in these hell-holes, which were as terrible as German concentration camps of World War II. 

8. How did German concentration camps differ from American "relocation" camps in which Japanese-Americans were interned during WWII?
The only significant difference was that the Germans interned persons on the basis of being real or suspected security threats to the German war effort, whereas the Roosevelt administration interned persons on the basis of race alone. 

9. Why did the German government intern Jews in camps?
It considered Jews a direct threat to national security. (Jews were overwhelmingly represented in Communist subversion.) However, all suspected security risks – not just Jews – were in danger of internment. 

10. What hostile measure did world Jewry undertake against Germany as early as 1933?
In March 1933, international Jewish organizations declared an international boycott of German goods. 

11. Did the Jews of the world "declare war on Germany"?
Yes. Newspapers around the world reported this. A front-page headline in the London Daily Express (March 24,1933), for example, announced "Judea Declares War on Germany." 

12. Was this before or after the "death camp" stories began?
This was years before the "death camp" stories, which began in 1941-1942. 

13. What nation is credited with being the first to practice mass civilian bombing?
Britain— on May 11, 1940. 

14. How many "gas chambers" to kill people were there at Auschwitz?
None. 

15. How many Jews were living in the areas that came under German control during the war?
Fewer than six million. 

16. If the Jews of Europe were not exterminated by the Nazis, what happened to them?
After the war millions of Jews were still alive in Europe. Hundreds of thousands (perhaps as many as one and a half million) had died of all causes during the war. Others had emigrated to Palestine, the United States, and other countries. Still more Jews left Europe after the war. 

17. How many Jews fled or were evacuated to deep within the Soviet Union?
More than two million fled or were evacuated by the Soviets in 1941-1942. These Jews thus never came under German control. 

18. How many Jews emigrated from Europe prior to the war, thus putting them outside of German reach?
Perhaps a million (not including those absorbed by the USSR). 

19. If Auschwitz was not an extermination camp, why did the commandant, Rudolf Hoess, confess that it was?
He was tortured by British military police, as one of his interrogators later admitted. 

20. Is there any evidence of American, British and Soviet policy to torture German prisoners in order to exact "confessions" for use at the trials at Nuremberg and elsewhere?
Yes. Torture was extensively used to produce fraudulent "evidence" for the infamous Nuremberg trials, and in other postwar "war crimes" trials. 

21. How does the Holocaust story benefit Jews today?
It helps protect Jews as a group from criticism. As a kind of secular religion, it provides an emotional bond between Jews and their leaders. It is a powerful tool in Jewish money-raising campaigns, and is used to justify US aid to Israel. 

22. How does it benefit the State of Israel?
It justifies the billions of dollars in "reparations" Germany has paid to Israel and many individual "survivors." It is used by the Zionist/Israeli lobby to dictate a pro-Israel American foreign policy in the Middle East, and to force American taxpayer aid to Israel, totaling billions of dollars per year. 

23. How is it used by many Christian clergymen?
The Holocaust story is cited to justify the Old Testament notion of Jews as a holy and eternally persecuted "Chosen People." 

24. How did it benefit the Communists?
It diverted attention from Soviet war mongering and atrocities before, during and after the Second World War. 

25. How does it benefit Britain?
In much the same way it benefited the Soviet Union. 

26. Is there any evidence that Hitler ordered mass extermination of Jews?
No. 

27. What kind of gas was used in German wartime concentration camps?
Hydrocyanic gas from "Zyklon B," a commercial pesticide that was widely used throughout Europe. 

28. For what purpose was "Zyklon B" manufactured?
It was a pesticide used to fumigate clothing and quarters to kill typhus-bearing lice and other pests. 

29. Was this product suitable for mass extermination?
No. If the Nazis had intended to use poison gas to exterminate people, far more efficient products were available. Zyklon is a slow-acting fumigation agent. 

30. How long does it take to ventilate an area after fumigation with Zyklon B?
Normally about 20 hours. The whole procedure is very complicated and dangerous. Gas masks must be used, and only trained technicians are employed. 

31. Auschwitz commandant Hoess said that his men would enter the "gas chambers" to remove bodies ten minutes after the victims had died. How do you explain this?
It can’t be explained because had they done so they would have suffered the same fate as the "gassing" victims. 

32. Hoess said in his "confession" that his men would smoke cigarettes as they pulled bodies out of gas chambers, ten minutes after gassing. Isn’t Zyklon B explosive?
Yes. The Hoess confession is obviously false. 

33. What was the exact procedure the Nazis allegedly used to exterminate Jews?
The stories range from dropping gas canisters into a crowded room from a hole in the ceiling, to piping gas through shower heads, to "steam chambers," to "electrocution" machinery. Millions are alleged to have been killed in these ways. 

34. How could a mass extermination program have been kept secret from those who were scheduled to be killed?
It couldn’t have been kept secret. The fact is that there were no mass gassings. The extermination storiesoriginated as wartime atrocity propaganda. 

35. If Jews scheduled for execution knew the fate in store for them, why did they go along with the Germans without resisting?
They didn’t fight back because they did not believe there was any intention to kill them. 

36. About how many Jews died in the concentration camps?
Competent estimates range from about 300,000 to 500,000. 

37. How did they die?
Mainly from recurring typhus epidemics that ravaged war-torn Europe during the war, as well as from starvation and lack of medical attention during the final months of the conflict, when virtually all road and rail transportation had been bombed out by the Allies. 

38. What is typhus?
This disease always appears when many people are jammed together under unsanitary conditions. It is carried by lice that infest hair and clothes. Ironically, if the Germans had used more Zyklon B, more Jews might have survived the camps. 

39. What is the difference if six million or 300,000 Jews died during the Second World War?
5,700,000. 

40. Some Jewish "death camp" survivors say they saw bodies being dumped into pits and burned. How much fuel would have been required for this?
A great deal more than the Germans had access to, as there was a substantial fuel shortage during the war. 

41. Can bodies be burned in pits?
No. It is impossible for human bodies to be totally consumed by flames in this manner because of lack of oxygen. 

42. Holocaust historians claim that the Nazis were able to cremate bodies in about ten minutes. How long does it take to incinerate one body, according to professional crematory operators?
About an hour and a half, although the larger bones require further processing afterwards. 

43. Why did the German concentration camps have crematory ovens?
To dispose efficiently and sanitarily of the corpses of those who had died. 

44. Given a 100 percent duty cycle of all the crematories in all the camps in German-controlled territory, what is the maximum number of corpses it would have been possible to incinerate during the entire period such crematories were in operation?
About 430,600. 

45. Can a crematory oven be operated 100 percent of the time?
No. Fifty percent of the time is a generous estimate (12 hours per day). Crematory ovens have to be cleaned thoroughly and regularly when in heavy operation. 

46. How much ash is left from a cremated corpse?
After the bone is all ground down, about a shoe box full. 

47. If six million people had been incinerated by the Nazis, what happened to the ashes?
That remains to be "explained." Six million bodies would have produced many tons of ashes, yet there is no evidence of any large ash depositories. 

48. Do Allied wartime aerial reconnaissance photos of Auschwitz (taken during the period when the "gas chambers" and crematoria were supposedly in full operation) show evidence of extermination?
No. In fact, these photographs do not even reveal a trace of the enormous amount of smoke that supposedly was constantly over the camp, nor do they show evidence of the "open pits" in which bodies were allegedly burned. 

49. What was the main provision of the German "Nuremberg Laws" of 1935?
They forbid marriage and sexual relations between Germans and Jews, similar to laws existing in Israel today. 

50. Were there any American precedents for the Nuremberg Laws?
Years before Hitler’s Third Reich, most states in the USA had enacted laws prohibiting marriage between personsof different races. 

51. What did the International Red Cross have to report with regard to the "Holocaust" question?
An official report on the visit of an IRC delegation to Auschwitz in September 1944 pointed out that internees were permitted to receive packages, and that rumors of gas chambers could not be verified. 

52. What was the role of the Vatican during the time six million Jews were allegedly being exterminated?
If there had been an extermination plan, the Vatican would most certainly have been in a position to know about it. But because there was none, the Vatican had no reason to speak out against it, and didn’t. 

53. What evidence is there that Hitler knew of an on-going Jewish extermination program?
None. 

54. Did the Nazis and the Zionists collaborate?
As early as 1933, Hitler’s government signed an agreement with the Zionists permitting Jews to emigrate fromGermany to Palestine, taking large amounts of capital with them. 

55. How did Anne Frank die?
After surviving internment in Auschwitz, she succumbed to typhus in the Bergen-Belsen camp, just a few weeks before the end of the war. She was not gassed. 

56. Is the Anne Frank Diary genuine?
No. Evidence compiled by Dr. Robert Faurisson of France establishes that the famous diary is a literary hoax. 

57. What about the familiar photographs and film footage taken in the liberated German camps showing piles of emaciated corpses? Are these faked?
Photographs can be faked, but it’s far easier merely to add a misleading caption to a photo or commentary to apiece of footage. Piles of emaciated corpses do not mean that these people were "gassed" or deliberately starved to death. Actually, these were tragic victims of raging epidemics or of starvation due to a lack of food in the camps toward the end of the war. 

58. Who originated the term "genocide"?
Raphael Lemkin, a Polish Jew, in a book published in 1944. 

59. Are films such as "Schindler’s List" or "The Winds of War" documentaries?
No. Such films are fictional dramatizations loosely based on history. Unfortunately, all too many people accept them as accurate historical representations. 

60. How many books have been published that refute some aspect of the standard "Holocaust" story?
Dozens. More are in production. 

61. What happened when the Institute for Historical Review offered $50,000 to anyone who could prove that Jews were gassed at Auschwitz?
No proof was submitted as a claim on the reward, but the Institute was sued for $17 million by former Auschwitz inmate Mel Mermelstein, who claimed that the reward offer caused him to lose sleep and his business to suffer, and represented "injurious denial of established fact." 

62. What about the charge that those who question the Holocaust story are merely anti-Semitic or neo-Nazi?
This is a smear designed to draw attention away from facts and honest arguments. Scholars who refute Holocaust story claims are of all persuasions and ethnic-religious backgrounds (including Jewish). There is no correlation between "Holocaust" refutation and anti-Semitism or neo-Nazism. Increasing numbers of Jewish scholars openly admit the lack of evidence for key Holocaust claims. 

63. What has happened to "revisionist" historians who have challenged the Holocaust story?
They have been subjected to smear campaigns, loss of academic positions, loss of pensions, destruction of their property and physical violence. 

64. Has the Institute for Historical Review suffered any retaliation for its efforts to uphold the right of freedom of speech and academic freedom?
The IHR had been bombed three times, and was completely destroyed on July 4, 1984, in a criminal arson attack. Numerous death threats by telephone have been received. Media coverage of the IHR has been overwhelmingly hostile. 

65. Why is there so little publicity for the revisionist view?
Because for political reasons the Establishment does not want any in-depth discussion about the facts surrounding the Holocaust story. 

66. Where can I get more information about the "other side" of the Holocaust story, as well as facts concerning other aspects of World War II historical revisionism?
The Institute for Historical Review, P.O. Box 2739, Newport Beach, CA 92659, carries a wide variety of books, cassette and video tapes on significant historical subjects. 

This information originally published by: 
The Institute for Historical Review 
P.O. Box 2739 
Newport Beach, California 92659 
INSTITUTE FOR HISTORICAL REVIEW -- *


----------



## Sunni Man

The official Holocaust story has more holes in it than a block of swiss cheese.

Today it has morphed into a giant ponzi scheme used by the zionist to extort guilt money from naive western people and governments.

The term "Holohoax" is a much better word to describe the absurd fantasy story that has been foisted on the public by the zionist controlled media.


----------



## asaratis

The Institute for Historical Review is misnamed. It should be INSTITUTE FOR HISTORICAL REVISIONISM --

The "information" above ^^^^ is nothing more than conspiracy theory promoted under the guise of academic freedom.


----------



## Sunni Man

asaratis said:


> The Institute for Historical Review is misnamed. It should be INSTITUTE FOR HISTORICAL REVISIONISM --
> 
> The "information" above ^^^^ is nothing more than conspiracy theory promoted under the guise of academic freedom.


Historians are constantly revising well established "facts" of historical events as new information is discovered.

Only the so called Holocaust was set in stone early on and not open to discussion and debate by academics.


----------



## asaratis

Sunni Man said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Institute for Historical Review is misnamed. It should be INSTITUTE FOR HISTORICAL REVISIONISM --
> 
> The "information" above ^^^^ is nothing more than conspiracy theory promoted under the guise of academic freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Historians are constantly revising well established "facts" of historical events as new information is discovered.
> 
> Only the so called Holocaust was set in stone early on and not open to discussion and debate by academics.
Click to expand...

Dismissing the information already established concerning the Holocaust is not equivalent to discovering new information.  Believing the lies of other Holocaust deniers is not equivalent to discovery of new evidence. You and all other Holocaust deniers are simply misguided fools.


----------



## Rotagilla

asaratis said:


> The Institute for Historical Review is misnamed. It should be INSTITUTE FOR HISTORICAL REVISIONISM --
> 
> The "information" above ^^^^ is nothing more than conspiracy theory promoted under the guise of academic freedom.


Show me which ones are incorrect and the data proving it.


----------



## Sunni Man

asaratis said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Institute for Historical Review is misnamed. It should be INSTITUTE FOR HISTORICAL REVISIONISM --
> 
> The "information" above ^^^^ is nothing more than conspiracy theory promoted under the guise of academic freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Historians are constantly revising well established "facts" of historical events as new information is discovered.
> 
> Only the so called Holocaust was set in stone early on and not open to discussion and debate by academics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dismissing the information already established concerning the Holocaust is not equivalent to discovering new information.  You and all other Holocaust deniers are simply misguided fools.
Click to expand...

Personally, all that I advocate is for the "official" holocaust story to be opened for discussion and debate without reprisal and name calling.

It will soon be 70 years since WWII ended and it's time to reexamine the so called Holocaust and let the chips fall where they may.

All historical events eventually fall under the microscope of scholars and historians in order to sort out the truth.

The Holocaust should not be an exception........


----------



## asaratis

Sunni Man said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Institute for Historical Review is misnamed. It should be INSTITUTE FOR HISTORICAL REVISIONISM --
> 
> The "information" above ^^^^ is nothing more than conspiracy theory promoted under the guise of academic freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Historians are constantly revising well established "facts" of historical events as new information is discovered.
> 
> Only the so called Holocaust was set in stone early on and not open to discussion and debate by academics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dismissing the information already established concerning the Holocaust is not equivalent to discovering new information.  You and all other Holocaust deniers are simply misguided fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, all that I advocate is for the "official" holocaust story to be opened for discussion and debate without reprisal and name calling.
> 
> It will soon be 70 years since WWII ended and it's time to reexamine the so called Holocaust and let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> All historical events eventually fall under the microscope of scholars and historians in order to sort out the truth.
> 
> The Holocaust should not be an exception........
Click to expand...

It is open for discussion and debate.  All topics are open for discussion and debate...including the historical fact that man has walked on the moon.  There are still some imbecilic deniers of that achievement...having made up stories such as its having been filmed filmed in the desert and replayed in slow motion, and pointing out that there is no wind on the moon so the flag could not have stood out from the pole (despite its being supported by a stick attached perpendicularly to the pole).  These people are misguided fools too.

Most of those that were imprisoned in the death camps and witnessed the horror of it are dead now.  Much of the evidence has been destroyed.  We can thank Eisenhower for ordering that pictures be taken.



			
				General Dwight Eisenhower said:
			
		

> The visual evidence and the verbal testimony of starvation, cruelty and bestiality were so overpowering as to leave me a bit sick. In one room, where they [there] were piled up twenty or thirty naked men, killed by starvation, George Patton would not even enter. He said that he would get sick if he did so. I made the visit [to Gotha] deliberately, in order to be in a position to give first-hand evidence of these things if ever, in the future, there develops a tendency to charge these allegations merely to “propaganda.”



It may have been less than 6 million Jews...say even as few as 4 million.  That does not take away from the evidence of its having happened.


----------



## irosie91

for those who are unfamiliar with the fact of islamo Nazi propaganda-----you lucky folks have me.      I was under 10 years of age when I first ecountered the islamo Nazi propaganda-----at that time I was quite naïve and certainly not educated in
geography, or history or anthropology.     I read the old beat up pamphlets  (starting
before 1960)  simply because they were THERE----and they were all about  "JOOOS"

ok---now for the pertinent information-----the islamo Nazi literature I read was largely written by Nazi war criminals----who ---as it turned out lived in countries---
named  "Egypt"   and  "Syria"    but some of it was written in the USA and Germany---the stuff from the USA and Germany--was written in the 1930s---
and in the 1940s.    Besides JOOOOS----the issues were  "blue-eyed gentiles"---
and  "arabs"      As a child I did hear a bit about concentration camps----having
relatives who were murdered over there.    One of my playmates---MOTHER ---
was sent to England about 1935-----from Germany.   Her parents died in Germany.---and lots of other people.    There always seemed to be CANDLES--
burning in her kitchen----the things called  "yartzeit"  candles.   Thus at about age 10 and up-------I found out that all those people who died----my grandfather's brothers and their wives and kids-----the whole mess of people related to the girl
next door------were not really killed--------according to the people who wrote the
islamo Nazi stuff WAY BACK in the 1930s and since.    Holocaust denial dates all
the way back to the mid 1930s. ----thus I asked my mom---"how old were you when
you first knew jews were being killed in Germany"?   "when did you father first know"?        she recounted specific events and discussions that took place  when she was 16 years old--- 1936.    Back there in 1960----I noticed that while the
girl whose parents were born in Germany knew about "HITLER"------my gentile
friends had no idea-------and when the issue came up----they tended to deny it and did not want to know.    The movie DIARY OF ANNE FRANK ---came to my town
very quickly because one of the actors was FROM OUR TOWN------lots of
people OBJECTED-------simply did not want to know.     Holocaust denial
precedes the holocaust-----the entire "philosophy"   of islamo Nazism DEPENDS 
ON IT-------in fact   THE CALIPHATE  depends on it.------Keep in mind----like the
THIRD REICH-----the CALIPHATE is a totalitarian UTOPIAN STATE-----both depend on creating a "history"------something like 1984-----of the 1960  (?) novel  that also described a  TOTALITARAN UTOPIAN SOCIETY

always remember----the  OTTOMAN CALIPHATE----denied the Armenian
genocide until -----they gave in a little this year.    Baghdadi's caliphate----
will also  DENY


----------



## asaratis

Sunni Man said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Institute for Historical Review is misnamed. It should be INSTITUTE FOR HISTORICAL REVISIONISM --
> 
> The "information" above ^^^^ is nothing more than conspiracy theory promoted under the guise of academic freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Historians are constantly revising well established "facts" of historical events as new information is discovered.
> 
> Only the so called Holocaust was set in stone early on and not open to discussion and debate by academics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dismissing the information already established concerning the Holocaust is not equivalent to discovering new information.  You and all other Holocaust deniers are simply misguided fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, all that I advocate is for the "official" holocaust story to be opened for discussion and debate without reprisal and name calling.
> 
> It will soon be 70 years since WWII ended and it's time to reexamine the so called Holocaust and let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> All historical events eventually fall under the microscope of scholars and historians in order to sort out the truth.
> 
> The Holocaust should not be an exception........
Click to expand...

It is open for discussion and debate...just as is our having landed on the moon.  There are still imbecilic fools that claim it was filmed in the desert and played back in slow motion.  There are imbecilic fools that will forever deny that the Holocaust happened.

Most of the eye witnesses are dead now.  This makes it much simpler for deniers to mislead others into thinking it never happened.

It may be that fewer than 6 million Jews were murdered...say even it was just 4 million.  That does not justify denial of its happening, nor does it lessen the hideousness of the campaign.

General Dwight D. Eisenhower 8220 The things I saw beggar description 8230 8221 Scrapbookpages Blog
“The things I saw beggar description…The visual evidence and the verbal testimony of starvation, cruelty and bestiality were so overpowering…I made the visit deliberately, in order to be in a position to give first hand evidence of these things if ever, in the future, there develops a tendency to charge these allegations to propaganda.”--Dwight Eisenhower


----------



## Rotagilla

asaratis said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Institute for Historical Review is misnamed. It should be INSTITUTE FOR HISTORICAL REVISIONISM --
> 
> The "information" above ^^^^ is nothing more than conspiracy theory promoted under the guise of academic freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Historians are constantly revising well established "facts" of historical events as new information is discovered.
> 
> Only the so called Holocaust was set in stone early on and not open to discussion and debate by academics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dismissing the information already established concerning the Holocaust is not equivalent to discovering new information.  You and all other Holocaust deniers are simply misguided fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, all that I advocate is for the "official" holocaust story to be opened for discussion and debate without reprisal and name calling.
> 
> It will soon be 70 years since WWII ended and it's time to reexamine the so called Holocaust and let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> All historical events eventually fall under the microscope of scholars and historians in order to sort out the truth.
> 
> The Holocaust should not be an exception........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is open for discussion and debate.  All topics are open for discussion and debate...including the historical fact that man has walked on the moon.  There are still some imbecilic deniers of that achievement...having made up stories such as its having been filmed filmed in the desert and replayed in slow motion, and pointing out that there is no wind on the moon so the flag could not have stood out from the pole (despite its being supported by a stick attached perpendicularly to the pole).  These people are misguided fools too.
> 
> Most of those that were imprisoned in the death camps and witnessed the horror of it are dead now.  Much of the evidence has been destroyed.  We can thank Eisenhower for ordering that pictures be taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Dwight Eisenhower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The visual evidence and the verbal testimony of starvation, cruelty and bestiality were so overpowering as to leave me a bit sick. In one room, where they [there] were piled up twenty or thirty naked men, killed by starvation, George Patton would not even enter. He said that he would get sick if he did so. I made the visit [to Gotha] deliberately, in order to be in a position to give first-hand evidence of these things if ever, in the future, there develops a tendency to charge these allegations merely to “propaganda.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may have been less than 6 million Jews...say even as few as 4 million.  That does not take away from the evidence of its having happened.
Click to expand...



no one was "gassed"...no one was "marched into ovens". The premise is ridiculous on the face of it.

44 million "gentiles" were killed in WWII...I don't see the jews wailing about that.

Over 20 million people were killed in/after the russian revolution *by jews*...they don't wail about that...

but oy vey!..the NAZIS...HITLER! ....ANTISEMITISM!


----------



## asaratis

Rotagilla said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Institute for Historical Review is misnamed. It should be INSTITUTE FOR HISTORICAL REVISIONISM --
> 
> The "information" above ^^^^ is nothing more than conspiracy theory promoted under the guise of academic freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Historians are constantly revising well established "facts" of historical events as new information is discovered.
> 
> Only the so called Holocaust was set in stone early on and not open to discussion and debate by academics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dismissing the information already established concerning the Holocaust is not equivalent to discovering new information.  You and all other Holocaust deniers are simply misguided fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, all that I advocate is for the "official" holocaust story to be opened for discussion and debate without reprisal and name calling.
> 
> It will soon be 70 years since WWII ended and it's time to reexamine the so called Holocaust and let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> All historical events eventually fall under the microscope of scholars and historians in order to sort out the truth.
> 
> The Holocaust should not be an exception........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is open for discussion and debate.  All topics are open for discussion and debate...including the historical fact that man has walked on the moon.  There are still some imbecilic deniers of that achievement...having made up stories such as its having been filmed filmed in the desert and replayed in slow motion, and pointing out that there is no wind on the moon so the flag could not have stood out from the pole (despite its being supported by a stick attached perpendicularly to the pole).  These people are misguided fools too.
> 
> Most of those that were imprisoned in the death camps and witnessed the horror of it are dead now.  Much of the evidence has been destroyed.  We can thank Eisenhower for ordering that pictures be taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Dwight Eisenhower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The visual evidence and the verbal testimony of starvation, cruelty and bestiality were so overpowering as to leave me a bit sick. In one room, where they [there] were piled up twenty or thirty naked men, killed by starvation, George Patton would not even enter. He said that he would get sick if he did so. I made the visit [to Gotha] deliberately, in order to be in a position to give first-hand evidence of these things if ever, in the future, there develops a tendency to charge these allegations merely to “propaganda.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may have been less than 6 million Jews...say even as few as 4 million.  That does not take away from the evidence of its having happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no one was "gassed"...no one was "marched into ovens". The premise is ridiculous on the face of it.
> 
> 44 million "gentiles" were killed in WWII...I don't see the jews wailing about that.
> 
> Over 20 million people were killed in/after the russian revolution *by jews*...they don't wail about that...
> 
> but oy vey!..the NAZIS...HITLER! ....ANTISEMITISM!
Click to expand...


In view of evidence to the contrary, all you foolish deniers can do is:



Here!  Chew on this for a while.
Proving the Gas Chambers Crematoria
Revisionists point out that Broad's four minutes for the total process is at odds with the statements of others such as the commandant Hoess, who claim it was more like 20 minutes. Because of these minor discrepancies, revisionists dismiss the account entirely (Cole, 1994). But this is an inappropriate use of historical data. A dozen different accounts give a dozen different figures for time of death by gassing. Does the fact that their times are not perfectly matched mean that people were not actually gassed at all? Of course not. In fact, the gassing process would take different lengths of time due to any number of conditions, including the temperature (Zyklon-B dispersal depends on the air temperature), number of people in the room, the size of the room, and the amount of gas poured into the room; not to mention the psychological differences in time perception by different observers. If the estimation of times were exactly the same, in fact, we would have to be suspicious that they were all taking their story from a single account.

Revisionists make a similar argument about the confession of SS- Obersturmbannfuehrer Rudolf Hoess, Commandant of Auschwitz from May 20, 1940 to November 11, 1943. Hoess made his statement on April 5, 1946, completely unaware of Pery Broad's memoir (and vice versa). Further, the Nuremberg Tribunal, when trying Hoess, were also unaware of the Broad document. This is important because even if revisionists completely discount the Hoess testimony, which they do (Cole, 1994, Weber, 1994b), they still have the problem of explaining why the two accounts coincide so well. Hoess talks about the temporary gassing experiments at Auschwitz I, the two "Bunkers" at Birkenau, the construction of the four large structures at Birkenau that included undressing rooms, gas chambers, and crematoria, just like Broad.


----------



## Rotagilla

asaratis said:


> In view of evidence to the contrary, all you foolish deniers can do is:



What proof do you have that 6 million jews were killed by nazis?
Forensics?
Bodies?
Graves?

Where are they?

If germany wanted to "kill jews" why did they take the trouble to round them up, guard them (in wartime where they needed every man), divert trains (in wartime when they needed every bit of supplies) to transport them, build camps to hold them for years, just to (allegedly) march them into "gas chambers" and "ovens"?

Germany is known for efficiency. If they wanted to kill jews they could have dropped them where they stood and save all the time and trouble. 

Do the math..in order to kill 6 million jews it would require "gassing" over 4000 every day...24 hours a day, 7 days a week for 1460 days.

then there are the bodies to be removed and disposed of..that would take thousands of troops ..24 hours a day, 7 days a week for 1460 days....all this during a war you were steadily losing..

Not even remotely plausible.


----------



## irosie91

Sunni Man said:


> The official Holocaust story has more holes in it than a block of swiss cheese.
> 
> Today it has morphed into a giant ponzi scheme used by the zionist to extort guilt money from naive western people and governments.
> 
> The term "Holohoax" is a much better word to describe the absurd fantasy story that has been foisted on the public by the zionist controlled media.



in the Islamic world---sing song parroting of nonsense is considered
"GENIUS"        In fact the crap is done five times per day----during which
time idiots repeat     muhummad ibn kanzeer and some other
meaningless syllables  and on Friday afternoon there is an event
called  KHUTBAH JUMAAT  which is Arabic for "weekly feces fling"
Saturday is a good day for anyone to learn just what feces was flung
on the preceding Friday-------the post above---is an example of
  JUMAAT KHUTBAH----feces

 the faces flingers of the mosques are generally illiterate ---
besides being unwashed and smelly ------the term  "zionist controlled
 media" merely reflects the anxiety of the mosque feces flingers
   Like many other unwashed illiterates----the feces flingers
of the mosques blame their own stench on anyone who can read. 
ZIONISTS  have been GENERALLT literate for the past  2500 years---
In  shariah cesspits ----it was, at times,   ONLY the Zionists who
could read and write.---------a fact which frightens the kanzeerin
of the mosques


----------



## asaratis

I am not equipped to perform the research necessary to convince you of the truth.  I leave you with a well researched (and reference-filled) expose found on Wikipedia.

Criticism of Holocaust denial - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

I suggest you read it...at least to a point a bit beyond halfway down the page...where the existence of gas chambers is discussed (and documented)

...and you might be enlightened by reading from the following links.


The Nizkor Project

BBC History - Denying the Holocaust
The Holocaust History Project
Holocaust Denial on Trial
Alan Heath : Holocaust denial - Chelmno nad Ner on YouTube
Holocaust Controversies

Of course, the only response I expect from you is....


----------



## Rotagilla

asaratis said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Institute for Historical Review is misnamed. It should be INSTITUTE FOR HISTORICAL REVISIONISM --
> 
> The "information" above ^^^^ is nothing more than conspiracy theory promoted under the guise of academic freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Historians are constantly revising well established "facts" of historical events as new information is discovered.
> 
> Only the so called Holocaust was set in stone early on and not open to discussion and debate by academics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dismissing the information already established concerning the Holocaust is not equivalent to discovering new information.  You and all other Holocaust deniers are simply misguided fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, all that I advocate is for the "official" holocaust story to be opened for discussion and debate without reprisal and name calling.
> 
> It will soon be 70 years since WWII ended and it's time to reexamine the so called Holocaust and let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> All historical events eventually fall under the microscope of scholars and historians in order to sort out the truth.
> 
> The Holocaust should not be an exception........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is open for discussion and debate.  All topics are open for discussion and debate...including the historical fact that man has walked on the moon.  There are still some imbecilic deniers of that achievement...having made up stories such as its having been filmed filmed in the desert and replayed in slow motion, and pointing out that there is no wind on the moon so the flag could not have stood out from the pole (despite its being supported by a stick attached perpendicularly to the pole).  These people are misguided fools too.
> 
> Most of those that were imprisoned in the death camps and witnessed the horror of it are dead now.  Much of the evidence has been destroyed.  We can thank Eisenhower for ordering that pictures be taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Dwight Eisenhower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The visual evidence and the verbal testimony of starvation, cruelty and bestiality were so overpowering as to leave me a bit sick. In one room, where they [there] were piled up twenty or thirty naked men, killed by starvation, George Patton would not even enter. He said that he would get sick if he did so. I made the visit [to Gotha] deliberately, in order to be in a position to give first-hand evidence of these things if ever, in the future, there develops a tendency to charge these allegations merely to “propaganda.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may have been less than 6 million Jews...say even as few as 4 million.  That does not take away from the evidence of its having happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no one was "gassed"...no one was "marched into ovens". The premise is ridiculous on the face of it.
> 
> 44 million "gentiles" were killed in WWII...I don't see the jews wailing about that.
> 
> Over 20 million people were killed in/after the russian revolution *by jews*...they don't wail about that...
> 
> but oy vey!..the NAZIS...HITLER! ....ANTISEMITISM!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In view of evidence to the contrary, all you foolish deniers can do is:
> 
> 
> 
> Here!  Chew on this for a while.
> Proving the Gas Chambers Crematoria
> Revisionists point out that Broad's four minutes for the total process is at odds with the statements of others such as the commandant Hoess, who claim it was more like 20 minutes. Because of these minor discrepancies, revisionists dismiss the account entirely (Cole, 1994). But this is an inappropriate use of historical data. A dozen different accounts give a dozen different figures for time of death by gassing. Does the fact that their times are not perfectly matched mean that people were not actually gassed at all? Of course not. In fact, the gassing process would take different lengths of time due to any number of conditions, including the temperature (Zyklon-B dispersal depends on the air temperature), number of people in the room, the size of the room, and the amount of gas poured into the room; not to mention the psychological differences in time perception by different observers. If the estimation of times were exactly the same, in fact, we would have to be suspicious that they were all taking their story from a single account.
> 
> Revisionists make a similar argument about the confession of SS- Obersturmbannfuehrer Rudolf Hoess, Commandant of Auschwitz from May 20, 1940 to November 11, 1943. Hoess made his statement on April 5, 1946, completely unaware of Pery Broad's memoir (and vice versa). Further, the Nuremberg Tribunal, when trying Hoess, were also unaware of the Broad document. This is important because even if revisionists completely discount the Hoess testimony, which they do (Cole, 1994, Weber, 1994b), they still have the problem of explaining why the two accounts coincide so well. Hoess talks about the temporary gassing experiments at Auschwitz I, the two "Bunkers" at Birkenau, the construction of the four large structures at Birkenau that included undressing rooms, gas chambers, and crematoria, just like Broad.
Click to expand...


Hoess was tortured while in custody and with his life on the line would tell them anything they wanted to hear....

The math doesn't add up...like I said in post #735.
I'm not going around and around over the same ground arguing over minutia.

Some jews died in WWII...tough..

44 million gentiles were killed. You don't see us waving a bloody shirt around to keep people agitated 70 years later.  

What about the 20 million people murdered by russian jews during/after the 1917 russian revolution?

Lucky for you christians don't seek revenge for all of that...but..american gvmt has been infiltrated and subverted..The "israel first" faction have warped the process while playing the "poor mistreated jews" card for sympathy.

There are valid reasons jews have been historically despised (essentially) worldwide.
Look to yourself for the reasons and stop trying to blame others.
After all..you're "gods chosen people"..and we're just "goyim, shiksas and unclean"...
maybe that supremacist attitude has something to do with the universal dislike?..just sayin...


----------



## irosie91

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The official Holocaust story has more holes in it than a block of swiss cheese.
> 
> Today it has morphed into a giant ponzi scheme used by the zionist to extort guilt money from naive western people and governments.
> 
> The term "Holohoax" is a much better word to describe the absurd fantasy story that has been foisted on the public by the zionist controlled media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the Islamic world---sing song parroting of nonsense is considered
> "GENIUS"        In fact the crap is done five times per day----during which
> time idiots repeat     muhummad ibn kanzeer and some other
> meaningless syllables  and on Friday afternoon there is an event
> called  KHUTBAH JUMAAT  which is Arabic for "weekly feces fling"
> Saturday is a good day for anyone to learn just what feces was flung
> on the preceding Friday-------the post above---is an example of
> JUMAAT KHUTBAH----feces
> 
> the faces flingers of the mosques are generally illiterate ---
> besides being unwashed and smelly ------the term  "zionist controlled
> media" merely reflects the anxiety of the mosque feces flingers
> Like many other unwashed illiterates----the feces flingers
> of the mosques blame their own stench on anyone who can read.
> ZIONISTS  have been GENERALLT literate for the past  2500 years---
> In  shariah cesspits ----it was, at times,   ONLY the Zionists who
> could read and write.---------a fact which frightens the kanzeerin
> of the mosques
Click to expand...




Rotagilla said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Institute for Historical Review is misnamed. It should be INSTITUTE FOR HISTORICAL REVISIONISM --
> 
> The "information" above ^^^^ is nothing more than conspiracy theory promoted under the guise of academic freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Historians are constantly revising well established "facts" of historical events as new information is discovered.
> 
> Only the so called Holocaust was set in stone early on and not open to discussion and debate by academics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dismissing the information already established concerning the Holocaust is not equivalent to discovering new information.  You and all other Holocaust deniers are simply misguided fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, all that I advocate is for the "official" holocaust story to be opened for discussion and debate without reprisal and name calling.
> 
> It will soon be 70 years since WWII ended and it's time to reexamine the so called Holocaust and let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> All historical events eventually fall under the microscope of scholars and historians in order to sort out the truth.
> 
> The Holocaust should not be an exception........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is open for discussion and debate.  All topics are open for discussion and debate...including the historical fact that man has walked on the moon.  There are still some imbecilic deniers of that achievement...having made up stories such as its having been filmed filmed in the desert and replayed in slow motion, and pointing out that there is no wind on the moon so the flag could not have stood out from the pole (despite its being supported by a stick attached perpendicularly to the pole).  These people are misguided fools too.
> 
> Most of those that were imprisoned in the death camps and witnessed the horror of it are dead now.  Much of the evidence has been destroyed.  We can thank Eisenhower for ordering that pictures be taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Dwight Eisenhower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The visual evidence and the verbal testimony of starvation, cruelty and bestiality were so overpowering as to leave me a bit sick. In one room, where they [there] were piled up twenty or thirty naked men, killed by starvation, George Patton would not even enter. He said that he would get sick if he did so. I made the visit [to Gotha] deliberately, in order to be in a position to give first-hand evidence of these things if ever, in the future, there develops a tendency to charge these allegations merely to “propaganda.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may have been less than 6 million Jews...say even as few as 4 million.  That does not take away from the evidence of its having happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no one was "gassed"...no one was "marched into ovens". The premise is ridiculous on the face of it.
> 
> 44 million "gentiles" were killed in WWII...I don't see the jews wailing about that.
> 
> Over 20 million people were killed in/after the russian revolution *by jews*...they don't wail about that...
> 
> but oy vey!..the NAZIS...HITLER! ....ANTISEMITISM!
Click to expand...



how would an islamo Nazi pig like you KNOW -----about what jews "wail"???

an interesting factoid-----I knew about the ARMENIAN GENOCIDE----when I was
only seven years old.      My mom told me.        By that time I already knew a tiny
bit about   HITLER and  "CONCENTRATION CAMPS"    and the fact that----
there is a reason why -----unlike my gentile neighbors-----I HAD NO COUSINS----
no possibility of giant  COUSIN PICNICS  -------and my friend whose mom
was transported out of Germany circa 1935----also had no cousins.    No cousins
even though my grandfather was one of  SEVEN SONS------well---the others never
made it out of Austria. --------there were a few snapshots of children-----in my grand-
mother's house------those Austrian cousins.  

getting back to the ARMENIAN GENOCIDE-----my mom told me when I was about seven-----As I grew up not only did I find out that most of my gentile friends knew
nothing about HITLER----or concentration camps   or the  KINDERTRANSPORT--
that had saved the mother of our mutual playmate-----NONE ever heard of the 
ARMENIAN GENOCIDE-----------decades later I sat by the deathbed of an aged
women-----Armenian------who recounted her childhood experience----the murder
of her parents,  her sibs and all of her village----by the turks.     Both she and my
supervisor in the hospital were SURPRISED that I knew about that event-----the TURKS DENIED IT


----------



## Rotagilla

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The official Holocaust story has more holes in it than a block of swiss cheese.
> 
> Today it has morphed into a giant ponzi scheme used by the zionist to extort guilt money from naive western people and governments.
> 
> The term "Holohoax" is a much better word to describe the absurd fantasy story that has been foisted on the public by the zionist controlled media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the Islamic world---sing song parroting of nonsense is considered
> "GENIUS"        In fact the crap is done five times per day----during which
> time idiots repeat     muhummad ibn kanzeer and some other
> meaningless syllables  and on Friday afternoon there is an event
> called  KHUTBAH JUMAAT  which is Arabic for "weekly feces fling"
> Saturday is a good day for anyone to learn just what feces was flung
> on the preceding Friday-------the post above---is an example of
> JUMAAT KHUTBAH----feces
> 
> the faces flingers of the mosques are generally illiterate ---
> besides being unwashed and smelly ------the term  "zionist controlled
> media" merely reflects the anxiety of the mosque feces flingers
> Like many other unwashed illiterates----the feces flingers
> of the mosques blame their own stench on anyone who can read.
> ZIONISTS  have been GENERALLT literate for the past  2500 years---
> In  shariah cesspits ----it was, at times,   ONLY the Zionists who
> could read and write.---------a fact which frightens the kanzeerin
> of the mosques
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Institute for Historical Review is misnamed. It should be INSTITUTE FOR HISTORICAL REVISIONISM --
> 
> The "information" above ^^^^ is nothing more than conspiracy theory promoted under the guise of academic freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Historians are constantly revising well established "facts" of historical events as new information is discovered.
> 
> Only the so called Holocaust was set in stone early on and not open to discussion and debate by academics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dismissing the information already established concerning the Holocaust is not equivalent to discovering new information.  You and all other Holocaust deniers are simply misguided fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, all that I advocate is for the "official" holocaust story to be opened for discussion and debate without reprisal and name calling.
> 
> It will soon be 70 years since WWII ended and it's time to reexamine the so called Holocaust and let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> All historical events eventually fall under the microscope of scholars and historians in order to sort out the truth.
> 
> The Holocaust should not be an exception........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is open for discussion and debate.  All topics are open for discussion and debate...including the historical fact that man has walked on the moon.  There are still some imbecilic deniers of that achievement...having made up stories such as its having been filmed filmed in the desert and replayed in slow motion, and pointing out that there is no wind on the moon so the flag could not have stood out from the pole (despite its being supported by a stick attached perpendicularly to the pole).  These people are misguided fools too.
> 
> Most of those that were imprisoned in the death camps and witnessed the horror of it are dead now.  Much of the evidence has been destroyed.  We can thank Eisenhower for ordering that pictures be taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Dwight Eisenhower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The visual evidence and the verbal testimony of starvation, cruelty and bestiality were so overpowering as to leave me a bit sick. In one room, where they [there] were piled up twenty or thirty naked men, killed by starvation, George Patton would not even enter. He said that he would get sick if he did so. I made the visit [to Gotha] deliberately, in order to be in a position to give first-hand evidence of these things if ever, in the future, there develops a tendency to charge these allegations merely to “propaganda.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may have been less than 6 million Jews...say even as few as 4 million.  That does not take away from the evidence of its having happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no one was "gassed"...no one was "marched into ovens". The premise is ridiculous on the face of it.
> 
> 44 million "gentiles" were killed in WWII...I don't see the jews wailing about that.
> 
> Over 20 million people were killed in/after the russian revolution *by jews*...they don't wail about that...
> 
> but oy vey!..the NAZIS...HITLER! ....ANTISEMITISM!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how would an islamo Nazi pig like you KNOW -----about what jews "wail"???
> 
> an interesting factoid-----I knew about the ARMENIAN GENOCIDE----when I was
> only seven years old.      My mom told me.        By that time I already knew a tiny
> bit about   HITLER and  "CONCENTRATION CAMPS"    and the fact that----
> there is a reason why -----unlike my gentile neighbors-----I HAD NO COUSINS----
> no possibility of giant  COUSIN PICNICS  -------and my friend whose mom
> was transported out of Germany circa 1935----also had no cousins.    No cousins
> even though my grandfather was one of  SEVEN SONS------well---the others never
> made it out of Austria. --------there were a few snapshots of children-----in my grand-
> mother's house------those Austrian cousins.
> 
> getting back to the ARMENIAN GENOCIDE-----my mom told me when I was about seven-----As I grew up not only did I find out that most of my gentile friends knew
> nothing about HITLER----or concentration camps   or the  KINDERTRANSPORT--
> that had saved the mother of our mutual playmate-----NONE ever heard of the
> ARMENIAN GENOCIDE-----------decades later I sat by the deathbed of an aged
> women-----Armenian------who recounted her childhood experience----the murder
> of her parents,  her sibs and all of her village----by the turks.     Both she and my
> supervisor in the hospital were SURPRISED that I knew about that event-----the TURKS DENIED IT
Click to expand...


Nothing on 44 million gentiles killed in WWII...only jewish deaths matter..

Nothing on the 20 million people that jews killed during/after the russian revolution in 1917...only jewish deaths matter.

but oy vey!..the poor jews!..so mistreated!


----------



## asaratis

Rotagilla said:


> ........
> 
> Hoess was tortured while in custody and with his life on the line would tell them anything they wanted to hear....
> 
> The math doesn't add up...like I said in post #735.
> I'm not going around and around over the same ground arguing over minutia.
> 
> Some jews died in WWII...tough..
> 
> 44 million gentiles were killed. You don't see us waving a bloody shirt around to keep people agitated 70 years later.
> 
> What about the 20 million people murdered by russian jews during/after the 1917 russian revolution?
> 
> Lucky for you christians don't seek revenge for all of that...but..american gvmt has been infiltrated and subverted..The "israel first" faction have warped the process while playing the "poor mistreated jews" card for sympathy.
> 
> There are valid reasons jews have been historically despised (essentially) worldwide.
> Look to yourself for the reasons and stop trying to blame others.
> *After all..you're "gods chosen people"*..and we're just "goyim, shiksas and unclean"...
> maybe that supremacist attitude has something to do with the universal dislike?..just sayin...


There's quite a difference between dying in a battle or a bombing during a war and being systematically murdered in a concentration camp.

I have no way of convincingly debunking your math.  I rely on historians and dedicated scholars, many of which set the numbers at 5 to 6 million Jews *murdered *by Nazis in concentration camps.  I haven't any presumption of how you will claim that the 44 million gentiles died.  You can safely bet your own life that it was not a systematic annihilation perpetrated by Jews.

I regret that we were forced kill many thousands of innocent Japanese citizens with two bombs in 1945.  This action did however end the war and likely saved the lives of millions.

I notice that you don't provide credible links for your asinine claims.  You seem to be parroting other deniers.  You also seem to dismiss evidence to the contrary by simply not reading it.

BTW, I'm not Jewish.


----------



## irosie91

Rotagilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The official Holocaust story has more holes in it than a block of swiss cheese.
> 
> Today it has morphed into a giant ponzi scheme used by the zionist to extort guilt money from naive western people and governments.
> 
> The term "Holohoax" is a much better word to describe the absurd fantasy story that has been foisted on the public by the zionist controlled media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the Islamic world---sing song parroting of nonsense is considered
> "GENIUS"        In fact the crap is done five times per day----during which
> time idiots repeat     muhummad ibn kanzeer and some other
> meaningless syllables  and on Friday afternoon there is an event
> called  KHUTBAH JUMAAT  which is Arabic for "weekly feces fling"
> Saturday is a good day for anyone to learn just what feces was flung
> on the preceding Friday-------the post above---is an example of
> JUMAAT KHUTBAH----feces
> 
> the faces flingers of the mosques are generally illiterate ---
> besides being unwashed and smelly ------the term  "zionist controlled
> media" merely reflects the anxiety of the mosque feces flingers
> Like many other unwashed illiterates----the feces flingers
> of the mosques blame their own stench on anyone who can read.
> ZIONISTS  have been GENERALLT literate for the past  2500 years---
> In  shariah cesspits ----it was, at times,   ONLY the Zionists who
> could read and write.---------a fact which frightens the kanzeerin
> of the mosques
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Institute for Historical Review is misnamed. It should be INSTITUTE FOR HISTORICAL REVISIONISM --
> 
> The "information" above ^^^^ is nothing more than conspiracy theory promoted under the guise of academic freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Historians are constantly revising well established "facts" of historical events as new information is discovered.
> 
> Only the so called Holocaust was set in stone early on and not open to discussion and debate by academics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dismissing the information already established concerning the Holocaust is not equivalent to discovering new information.  You and all other Holocaust deniers are simply misguided fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, all that I advocate is for the "official" holocaust story to be opened for discussion and debate without reprisal and name calling.
> 
> It will soon be 70 years since WWII ended and it's time to reexamine the so called Holocaust and let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> All historical events eventually fall under the microscope of scholars and historians in order to sort out the truth.
> 
> The Holocaust should not be an exception........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is open for discussion and debate.  All topics are open for discussion and debate...including the historical fact that man has walked on the moon.  There are still some imbecilic deniers of that achievement...having made up stories such as its having been filmed filmed in the desert and replayed in slow motion, and pointing out that there is no wind on the moon so the flag could not have stood out from the pole (despite its being supported by a stick attached perpendicularly to the pole).  These people are misguided fools too.
> 
> Most of those that were imprisoned in the death camps and witnessed the horror of it are dead now.  Much of the evidence has been destroyed.  We can thank Eisenhower for ordering that pictures be taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Dwight Eisenhower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The visual evidence and the verbal testimony of starvation, cruelty and bestiality were so overpowering as to leave me a bit sick. In one room, where they [there] were piled up twenty or thirty naked men, killed by starvation, George Patton would not even enter. He said that he would get sick if he did so. I made the visit [to Gotha] deliberately, in order to be in a position to give first-hand evidence of these things if ever, in the future, there develops a tendency to charge these allegations merely to “propaganda.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may have been less than 6 million Jews...say even as few as 4 million.  That does not take away from the evidence of its having happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no one was "gassed"...no one was "marched into ovens". The premise is ridiculous on the face of it.
> 
> 44 million "gentiles" were killed in WWII...I don't see the jews wailing about that.
> 
> Over 20 million people were killed in/after the russian revolution *by jews*...they don't wail about that...
> 
> but oy vey!..the NAZIS...HITLER! ....ANTISEMITISM!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how would an islamo Nazi pig like you KNOW -----about what jews "wail"???
> 
> an interesting factoid-----I knew about the ARMENIAN GENOCIDE----when I was
> only seven years old.      My mom told me.        By that time I already knew a tiny
> bit about   HITLER and  "CONCENTRATION CAMPS"    and the fact that----
> there is a reason why -----unlike my gentile neighbors-----I HAD NO COUSINS----
> no possibility of giant  COUSIN PICNICS  -------and my friend whose mom
> was transported out of Germany circa 1935----also had no cousins.    No cousins
> even though my grandfather was one of  SEVEN SONS------well---the others never
> made it out of Austria. --------there were a few snapshots of children-----in my grand-
> mother's house------those Austrian cousins.
> 
> getting back to the ARMENIAN GENOCIDE-----my mom told me when I was about seven-----As I grew up not only did I find out that most of my gentile friends knew
> nothing about HITLER----or concentration camps   or the  KINDERTRANSPORT--
> that had saved the mother of our mutual playmate-----NONE ever heard of the
> ARMENIAN GENOCIDE-----------decades later I sat by the deathbed of an aged
> women-----Armenian------who recounted her childhood experience----the murder
> of her parents,  her sibs and all of her village----by the turks.     Both she and my
> supervisor in the hospital were SURPRISED that I knew about that event-----the TURKS DENIED IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing on 44 million gentiles killed in WWII...only jewish deaths matter..
> 
> Nothing on the 20 million people that jews killed during/after the russian revolution in 1917...only jewish deaths matter.
> 
> but oy vey!..the poor jews!..so mistreated!
Click to expand...




Rotagilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The official Holocaust story has more holes in it than a block of swiss cheese.
> 
> Today it has morphed into a giant ponzi scheme used by the zionist to extort guilt money from naive western people and governments.
> 
> The term "Holohoax" is a much better word to describe the absurd fantasy story that has been foisted on the public by the zionist controlled media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the Islamic world---sing song parroting of nonsense is considered
> "GENIUS"        In fact the crap is done five times per day----during which
> time idiots repeat     muhummad ibn kanzeer and some other
> meaningless syllables  and on Friday afternoon there is an event
> called  KHUTBAH JUMAAT  which is Arabic for "weekly feces fling"
> Saturday is a good day for anyone to learn just what feces was flung
> on the preceding Friday-------the post above---is an example of
> JUMAAT KHUTBAH----feces
> 
> the faces flingers of the mosques are generally illiterate ---
> besides being unwashed and smelly ------the term  "zionist controlled
> media" merely reflects the anxiety of the mosque feces flingers
> Like many other unwashed illiterates----the feces flingers
> of the mosques blame their own stench on anyone who can read.
> ZIONISTS  have been GENERALLT literate for the past  2500 years---
> In  shariah cesspits ----it was, at times,   ONLY the Zionists who
> could read and write.---------a fact which frightens the kanzeerin
> of the mosques
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Institute for Historical Review is misnamed. It should be INSTITUTE FOR HISTORICAL REVISIONISM --
> 
> The "information" above ^^^^ is nothing more than conspiracy theory promoted under the guise of academic freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Historians are constantly revising well established "facts" of historical events as new information is discovered.
> 
> Only the so called Holocaust was set in stone early on and not open to discussion and debate by academics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dismissing the information already established concerning the Holocaust is not equivalent to discovering new information.  You and all other Holocaust deniers are simply misguided fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, all that I advocate is for the "official" holocaust story to be opened for discussion and debate without reprisal and name calling.
> 
> It will soon be 70 years since WWII ended and it's time to reexamine the so called Holocaust and let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> All historical events eventually fall under the microscope of scholars and historians in order to sort out the truth.
> 
> The Holocaust should not be an exception........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is open for discussion and debate.  All topics are open for discussion and debate...including the historical fact that man has walked on the moon.  There are still some imbecilic deniers of that achievement...having made up stories such as its having been filmed filmed in the desert and replayed in slow motion, and pointing out that there is no wind on the moon so the flag could not have stood out from the pole (despite its being supported by a stick attached perpendicularly to the pole).  These people are misguided fools too.
> 
> Most of those that were imprisoned in the death camps and witnessed the horror of it are dead now.  Much of the evidence has been destroyed.  We can thank Eisenhower for ordering that pictures be taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Dwight Eisenhower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The visual evidence and the verbal testimony of starvation, cruelty and bestiality were so overpowering as to leave me a bit sick. In one room, where they [there] were piled up twenty or thirty naked men, killed by starvation, George Patton would not even enter. He said that he would get sick if he did so. I made the visit [to Gotha] deliberately, in order to be in a position to give first-hand evidence of these things if ever, in the future, there develops a tendency to charge these allegations merely to “propaganda.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may have been less than 6 million Jews...say even as few as 4 million.  That does not take away from the evidence of its having happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no one was "gassed"...no one was "marched into ovens". The premise is ridiculous on the face of it.
> 
> 44 million "gentiles" were killed in WWII...I don't see the jews wailing about that.
> 
> Over 20 million people were killed in/after the russian revolution *by jews*...they don't wail about that...
> 
> but oy vey!..the NAZIS...HITLER! ....ANTISEMITISM!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how would an islamo Nazi pig like you KNOW -----about what jews "wail"???
> 
> an interesting factoid-----I knew about the ARMENIAN GENOCIDE----when I was
> only seven years old.      My mom told me.        By that time I already knew a tiny
> bit about   HITLER and  "CONCENTRATION CAMPS"    and the fact that----
> there is a reason why -----unlike my gentile neighbors-----I HAD NO COUSINS----
> no possibility of giant  COUSIN PICNICS  -------and my friend whose mom
> was transported out of Germany circa 1935----also had no cousins.    No cousins
> even though my grandfather was one of  SEVEN SONS------well---the others never
> made it out of Austria. --------there were a few snapshots of children-----in my grand-
> mother's house------those Austrian cousins.
> 
> getting back to the ARMENIAN GENOCIDE-----my mom told me when I was about seven-----As I grew up not only did I find out that most of my gentile friends knew
> nothing about HITLER----or concentration camps   or the  KINDERTRANSPORT--
> that had saved the mother of our mutual playmate-----NONE ever heard of the
> ARMENIAN GENOCIDE-----------decades later I sat by the deathbed of an aged
> women-----Armenian------who recounted her childhood experience----the murder
> of her parents,  her sibs and all of her village----by the turks.     Both she and my
> supervisor in the hospital were SURPRISED that I knew about that event-----the TURKS DENIED IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing on 44 million gentiles killed in WWII...only jewish deaths matter..
> 
> Nothing on the 20 million people that jews killed during/after the russian revolution in 1917...only jewish deaths matter.
> 
> but oy vey!..the poor jews!..so mistreated!
Click to expand...



I am fascinated    gilla------how many jews were involved in the MURDER of 20 million
gentiles in Russia and by what means did they murder them.     You got a list of names
and methods?------write out  THE MATH            By your  reasoning the entire axis of world war  II   and pre world war II europe     could not have accomplished the killing of six million jews----but somehow a few unarmed jews managed to murder 20 million   people.    Your "talent"  grows-----you are getting even more idiotic than feces
flinging Sunni-------do you attend a mosque?


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know anything about your own sources, how embarrassing for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're  raving, you're not even addressing the point I'm making because you know its true
Click to expand...


You've proved one thing for sure.......Holocaust deniers are too stupid to read their own sources.


----------



## Mindful

Rotagilla said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> In view of evidence to the contrary, all you foolish deniers can do is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What proof do you have that 6 million jews were killed by nazis?
> Forensics?
> Bodies?
> Graves?
> 
> Where are they?
> 
> If germany wanted to "kill jews" why did they take the trouble to round them up, guard them (in wartime where they needed every man), divert trains (in wartime when they needed every bit of supplies) to transport them, build camps to hold them for years, just to (allegedly) march them into "gas chambers" and "ovens"?
> 
> Germany is known for efficiency. If they wanted to kill jews they could have dropped them where they stood and save all the time and trouble.
> 
> Do the math..in order to kill 6 million jews it would require "gassing" over 4000 every day...24 hours a day, 7 days a week for 1460 days.
> 
> then there are the bodies to be removed and disposed of..that would take thousands of troops ..24 hours a day, 7 days a week for 1460 days....all this during a war you were steadily losing..
> 
> Not even remotely plausible.
Click to expand...


They moved operations to the east, because public opinion would not have stood for the "efficiency" you advocated.  Out of sight, out  of mind.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

irosie91 said:


> in the Islamic world---sing song parroting of nonsense is considered
> "GENIUS"        In fact the crap is done five times per day----during which
> time idiots repeat     muhummad ibn kanzeer and some other
> meaningless syllables  and on Friday afternoon there is an event
> called  KHUTBAH JUMAAT  which is Arabic for "weekly feces fling"
> Saturday is a good day for anyone to learn just what feces was flung
> on the preceding Friday-------the post above---is an example of
> JUMAAT KHUTBAH----feces
> 
> the faces flingers of the mosques are generally illiterate ---
> besides being unwashed and smelly ------the term  "zionist controlled
> media" merely reflects the anxiety of the mosque feces flingers
> Like many other unwashed illiterates----the feces flingers
> of the mosques blame their own stench on anyone who can read.
> ZIONISTS  have been GENERALLT literate for the past  2500 years---
> In  shariah cesspits ----it was, at times,   ONLY the Zionists who
> could read and write.---------a fact which frightens the kanzeerin
> of the mosques



Wow! You really hate Muslims, the depth of your hatred knows no bounds.

Modern Jews seem quite proud of their racial hatred.

How sick is that


----------



## irosie91

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the Islamic world---sing song parroting of nonsense is considered
> "GENIUS"        In fact the crap is done five times per day----during which
> time idiots repeat     muhummad ibn kanzeer and some other
> meaningless syllables  and on Friday afternoon there is an event
> called  KHUTBAH JUMAAT  which is Arabic for "weekly feces fling"
> Saturday is a good day for anyone to learn just what feces was flung
> on the preceding Friday-------the post above---is an example of
> JUMAAT KHUTBAH----feces
> 
> the faces flingers of the mosques are generally illiterate ---
> besides being unwashed and smelly ------the term  "zionist controlled
> media" merely reflects the anxiety of the mosque feces flingers
> Like many other unwashed illiterates----the feces flingers
> of the mosques blame their own stench on anyone who can read.
> ZIONISTS  have been GENERALLT literate for the past  2500 years---
> In  shariah cesspits ----it was, at times,   ONLY the Zionists who
> could read and write.---------a fact which frightens the kanzeerin
> of the mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! You really hate Muslims, the depth of your hatred knows no bounds.
> 
> Modern Jews seem quite proud of their racial hatred.
> 
> How sick is that
Click to expand...


Wrong again-----I did not end up in a mosque at about age 20 because I
HATE  muslims-----or was every told  (as a jew)  to  "hate muslims"    It was
from muslims and because I was invited to mosques----that I learned ---as a jew---
that muslims HATE HINDUS,   HATE CHRISTIANS and  HATE JEWS-----it is the
HATRED THAT I HATE...        Long ago ----when I was young and being exposed
to the HATRED  muslims know and love--------I was absolutely optimistic that
just as the people of the US were giving up hatred in the 1960s------SOON---so would the muslims         I REALLY BELIEVED THAT-----------As I watched the
TWIN TOWERS  fall--------I remembered   IN DETAIL----my visit to the mosque---
so many years before and the HATRED spewed therein      The mosque in
question had been located------(before the twin towers were built)  ---walking distance from that site.  ----Of course you are entitled to your idiot opinions


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

asaratis said:


> Do you deny the possibility of perjury?



Lol, I think they were just telling the truth.

They were the holocaust experts and they admitted there is no scientific proof for gas chambers and there are no holes for the introduction of such a gas.


----------



## irosie91

Urbanguerrilla said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you deny the possibility of perjury?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I think they were just telling the truth.
> 
> They were the holocaust experts and they admitted there is no scientific proof for gas chambers and there are no holes for the introduction of such a gas.
Click to expand...



there is no scientific proof that you did not rape the four year old little girl next door---your statement is meaningless------it does reveal that you are not trained in the 
"SCIENCE"           I can help you------in my youth I managed to bring idiots like you----who could not pass high school geometry-----to GRADUATION.     Like you--they did not understand the concept of   "PROOF"


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

irosie91 said:


> there is no scientific proof that you did not rape the four year old little girl next door---your statement is meaningless------it does reveal that you are not trained in the
> "SCIENCE"           I can help you------in my youth I managed to bring idiots like you----who could not pass high school geometry-----to GRADUATION.     Like you--they did not understand the concept of   "PROOF"



A mad old bag like you used to "teach" kids?

Scary 

If there had been gas chambers there would have been plenty of scientific proof. 

Alas, there is none.


----------



## asaratis

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no scientific proof that you did not rape the four year old little girl next door---your statement is meaningless------it does reveal that you are not trained in the
> "SCIENCE"           I can help you------in my youth I managed to bring idiots like you----who could not pass high school geometry-----to GRADUATION.     Like you--they did not understand the concept of   "PROOF"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mad old bag like you used to "teach" kids?
> 
> Scary
> 
> If there had been gas chambers there would have been plenty of scientific proof.
> 
> Alas, there is none.
Click to expand...

You need to read more...type less.  Stop listening to anti-Semitic drivel and read some well researched articles by historians and the like.
Yes Virginia There WERE Gas Chambers
Proving the Gas Chambers Crematoria
Criticism of Holocaust denial - Ask.com Encyclopedia


----------



## bendog

It's all a myth

Testimony of Rodolf Hoess in the Nuremberg Trial


----------



## asaratis

bendog said:


> It's all a myth
> 
> Testimony of Rodolf Hoess in the Nuremberg Trial


...........
DR. KAUFFMANN: And after the arrival of the transports were the victims stripped of everything they had? Did they have to undress completely; did they have to surrender their valuables? Is that true?
HOESS: Yes.
DR. KAUFFMANN: And then they immediately went to their death?
HOESS: Yes.
DR. KAUFFMANN: I ask you, according to your knowledge, did these people know what was in store for them?
HOESS: The majority of them did not, for steps were taken to keep them in doubt about it and suspicion would not arise that they were to go to their death. For instance, all doors and all walls bore inscriptions to the effect that they were going to undergo a delousing operation or take a shower. This was made known in several languages to the internees by other internees who had come in with earlier transports and who were being used as auxiliary crews during the whole action.
DR. KAUFFMANN: And then, you told me the other day, that* death by gassing set in within a period of 3 to 15 minutes*. Is that correct?
HOESS: Yes.
DR. KAUFFMANN: You also told me that even before death finally set in, the victims fell into a state of unconsciousness?
HOESS: Yes. From what I was able to find out myself or from what was told me by medical officers,* the time necessary for reaching unconsciousness or death varied according to the temperature and the number of people present in the chambers*. Loss of consciousness took place within a few seconds or a few minutes.
DR. KAUFFMANN: Did you yourself ever feel pity with the victims, thinking of your own family and children?
HOESS: Yes.

........


----------



## asaratis

93-year-old Auschwitz guard charged with 300 000 counts of accessory to murder Rare
A 93-year-old man has been charged with 300,000 counts of accessory to murder for serving as an SS guard at the Nazis’ Auschwitz death camp, prosecutors said Monday.

Oskar Groening is accused of helping operate the death camp in occupied Poland between May and June 1944, when some 425,000 Jews from Hungary were brought there and at least 300,000 almost immediately gassed to death.


----------



## SAYIT

Rotagilla said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dismissing the information already established concerning the Holocaust is not equivalent to discovering new information.  You and all other Holocaust deniers are simply misguided fools.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, all that I advocate is for the "official" holocaust story to be opened for discussion and debate without reprisal and name calling.
> 
> It will soon be 70 years since WWII ended and it's time to reexamine the so called Holocaust and let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> All historical events eventually fall under the microscope of scholars and historians in order to sort out the truth.
> 
> The Holocaust should not be an exception........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is open for discussion and debate.  All topics are open for discussion and debate...including the historical fact that man has walked on the moon.  There are still some imbecilic deniers of that achievement...having made up stories such as its having been filmed filmed in the desert and replayed in slow motion, and pointing out that there is no wind on the moon so the flag could not have stood out from the pole (despite its being supported by a stick attached perpendicularly to the pole).  These people are misguided fools too.
> 
> Most of those that were imprisoned in the death camps and witnessed the horror of it are dead now.  Much of the evidence has been destroyed.  We can thank Eisenhower for ordering that pictures be taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Dwight Eisenhower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The visual evidence and the verbal testimony of starvation, cruelty and bestiality were so overpowering as to leave me a bit sick. In one room, where they [there] were piled up twenty or thirty naked men, killed by starvation, George Patton would not even enter. He said that he would get sick if he did so. I made the visit [to Gotha] deliberately, in order to be in a position to give first-hand evidence of these things if ever, in the future, there develops a tendency to charge these allegations merely to “propaganda.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may have been less than 6 million Jews...say even as few as 4 million.  That does not take away from the evidence of its having happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no one was "gassed"...no one was "marched into ovens". The premise is ridiculous on the face of it.
> 
> 44 million "gentiles" were killed in WWII...I don't see the jews wailing about that.
> 
> Over 20 million people were killed in/after the russian revolution *by jews*...they don't wail about that...
> 
> but oy vey!..the NAZIS...HITLER! ....ANTISEMITISM!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In view of evidence to the contrary, all you foolish deniers can do is:
> 
> 
> 
> Here!  Chew on this for a while.
> Proving the Gas Chambers Crematoria
> Revisionists point out that Broad's four minutes for the total process is at odds with the statements of others such as the commandant Hoess, who claim it was more like 20 minutes. Because of these minor discrepancies, revisionists dismiss the account entirely (Cole, 1994). But this is an inappropriate use of historical data. A dozen different accounts give a dozen different figures for time of death by gassing. Does the fact that their times are not perfectly matched mean that people were not actually gassed at all? Of course not. In fact, the gassing process would take different lengths of time due to any number of conditions, including the temperature (Zyklon-B dispersal depends on the air temperature), number of people in the room, the size of the room, and the amount of gas poured into the room; not to mention the psychological differences in time perception by different observers. If the estimation of times were exactly the same, in fact, we would have to be suspicious that they were all taking their story from a single account.
> 
> Revisionists make a similar argument about the confession of SS- Obersturmbannfuehrer Rudolf Hoess, Commandant of Auschwitz from May 20, 1940 to November 11, 1943. Hoess made his statement on April 5, 1946, completely unaware of Pery Broad's memoir (and vice versa). Further, the Nuremberg Tribunal, when trying Hoess, were also unaware of the Broad document. This is important because even if revisionists completely discount the Hoess testimony, which they do (Cole, 1994, Weber, 1994b), they still have the problem of explaining why the two accounts coincide so well. Hoess talks about the temporary gassing experiments at Auschwitz I, the two "Bunkers" at Birkenau, the construction of the four large structures at Birkenau that included undressing rooms, gas chambers, and crematoria, just like Broad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hoess was tortured while in custody and with his life on the line would tell them anything they wanted to hear....
> 
> What about the 20 million people murdered by russian jews during/after the 1917 russian revolution?
Click to expand...


I notice you forgot to post the source of those "facts." Just an oversight, I'm sure.


----------



## Mindful

asaratis said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no scientific proof that you did not rape the four year old little girl next door---your statement is meaningless------it does reveal that you are not trained in the
> "SCIENCE"           I can help you------in my youth I managed to bring idiots like you----who could not pass high school geometry-----to GRADUATION.     Like you--they did not understand the concept of   "PROOF"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mad old bag like you used to "teach" kids?
> 
> Scary
> 
> If there had been gas chambers there would have been plenty of scientific proof.
> 
> Alas, there is none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to read more...type less.  Stop listening to anti-Semitic drivel and read some well researched articles by historians and the like.
> Yes Virginia There WERE Gas Chambers
> Proving the Gas Chambers Crematoria
> Criticism of Holocaust denial - Ask.com Encyclopedia
Click to expand...


There WERE gas chambers. I've visited them.


----------



## Mindful

*Case against Oskar Gröning highlights Germany judiciary's Holocaust problem*
With only 50 out of 6,500 SS guards at Auschwitz convicted, critics say German law has been too slow to seek justice.

Gröning caught public attention in 2005 when he appeared in the BBC documentary Auschwitz: The Nazis and the 'Final Solution', in which he described how being confronted by Holocaust deniers had led to him to speak out. "I see it as my task now, at my age, to face up to these things that I experienced, and to oppose the Holocaust deniers who claim that Auschwitz never happened," he said. "I saw the crematoria, I saw the burning pits."

*Case against Oskar Gröning highlights Germany judiciary's Holocaust problem*
With only 50 out of 6,500 SS guards at Auschwitz convicted, critics say German law has been too slow to seek justice.

Gröning caught public attention in 2005 when he appeared in the BBC documentary Auschwitz: The Nazis and the 'Final Solution', in which he described how being confronted by Holocaust deniers had led to him to speak out. "I see it as my task now, at my age, to face up to these things that I experienced, and to oppose the Holocaust deniers who claim that Auschwitz never happened," he said. "I saw the crematoria, I saw the burning pits."

Case against Oskar Gr ning highlights Germany judiciary s Holocaust problem World news The Guardian


----------



## asaratis

Mindful said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no scientific proof that you did not rape the four year old little girl next door---your statement is meaningless------it does reveal that you are not trained in the
> "SCIENCE"           I can help you------in my youth I managed to bring idiots like you----who could not pass high school geometry-----to GRADUATION.     Like you--they did not understand the concept of   "PROOF"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mad old bag like you used to "teach" kids?
> 
> Scary
> 
> If there had been gas chambers there would have been plenty of scientific proof.
> 
> Alas, there is none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to read more...type less.  Stop listening to anti-Semitic drivel and read some well researched articles by historians and the like.
> Yes Virginia There WERE Gas Chambers
> Proving the Gas Chambers Crematoria
> Criticism of Holocaust denial - Ask.com Encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There WERE gas chambers. I've visited them.
Click to expand...

Yes, there were gas chambers....but the conspiracy theorists here will say that the Russians built them after the fact to denigrate the Germans.


----------



## Mindful

asaratis said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no scientific proof that you did not rape the four year old little girl next door---your statement is meaningless------it does reveal that you are not trained in the
> "SCIENCE"           I can help you------in my youth I managed to bring idiots like you----who could not pass high school geometry-----to GRADUATION.     Like you--they did not understand the concept of   "PROOF"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mad old bag like you used to "teach" kids?
> 
> Scary
> 
> If there had been gas chambers there would have been plenty of scientific proof.
> 
> Alas, there is none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to read more...type less.  Stop listening to anti-Semitic drivel and read some well researched articles by historians and the like.
> Yes Virginia There WERE Gas Chambers
> Proving the Gas Chambers Crematoria
> Criticism of Holocaust denial - Ask.com Encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There WERE gas chambers. I've visited them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there were gas chambers....but the conspiracy theorists here will say that the Russians built them after the fact to denigrate the Germans.
Click to expand...


Like they had nothing better to do?


----------



## Sunni Man

3 years after the war the Russian's restored the alleged "gas chamber" buildings as part of their propaganda campaign to further demonize the german nazi's.


----------



## asaratis

Sunni Man said:


> 3 years after the war the Russian's restored the alleged "gas chamber" buildings as part of their propaganda campaign to further demonize the german nazi's.


Accept that gas chambers were actually there rather than "alleged".  Eye witnesses, Rudolf Hoess and other confessing Nazi guards confirm their existence and their use.  You need to read more history.


----------



## Sunni Man

asaratis said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 years after the war the Russian's restored the alleged "gas chamber" buildings as part of their propaganda campaign to further demonize the german nazi's.
> 
> 
> 
> Accept that gas chambers were actually there rather than "alleged".  Eye witnesses, Rudolf Hoess and other confessing Nazi guards confirm their existence and their use.  You need to read more history.
Click to expand...

Facing the death penalty by the allies.

I have no doubt the so called "confessions" were rather easy to obtain.    ....


----------



## asaratis

Sunni Man said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 years after the war the Russian's restored the alleged "gas chamber" buildings as part of their propaganda campaign to further demonize the german nazi's.
> 
> 
> 
> Accept that gas chambers were actually there rather than "alleged".  Eye witnesses, Rudolf Hoess and other confessing Nazi guards confirm their existence and their use.  You need to read more history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing the death penalty by the allies.
> 
> I have no doubt so called "confessions" were rather easy to obtain.    ....
Click to expand...


----------



## Mindful

And now Alex Salmond is likening Israel  to ISIS. It never ends.


----------



## bendog

Sunni Man said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 years after the war the Russian's restored the alleged "gas chamber" buildings as part of their propaganda campaign to further demonize the german nazi's.
> 
> 
> 
> Accept that gas chambers were actually there rather than "alleged".  Eye witnesses, Rudolf Hoess and other confessing Nazi guards confirm their existence and their use.  You need to read more history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing the death penalty by the allies.
> 
> I have no doubt the so called "confessions" were rather easy to obtain.    ....
Click to expand...

Obviously coerced with promises of lenient punishment .... by hanging.


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you deny the possibility of perjury?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I think they were just telling the truth.
> 
> They were the holocaust experts and they admitted there is no scientific proof for gas chambers and there are no holes for the introduction of such a gas.
Click to expand...


Plenty of evidence, but you wouldn't know because you don't read your own sources.


----------



## Discombobulated

Sunni Man said:


> 3 years after the war the Russian's restored the alleged "gas chamber" buildings as part of their propaganda campaign to further demonize the german nazi's.



And you're just about as fucking stupid as you can possibly be.


----------



## Sunni Man

Discombobulated said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 years after the war the Russian's restored the alleged "gas chamber" buildings as part of their propaganda campaign to further demonize the german nazi's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're just about as fucking stupid as you can possibly be.
Click to expand...

There is no reason to be upset or to call names.

If you want to believe in the Holohoax myth that's fine with me.

I just chose not to based on the spurious evidence.   ......


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you deny the possibility of perjury?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I think they were just telling the truth.
> 
> They were the holocaust experts and they admitted there is no scientific proof for gas chambers and there are no holes for the introduction of such a gas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of evidence, but you wouldn't know because you don't read your own sources.
Click to expand...


Lol, you're very confused, Dis. 

They said what they said, they stated fact, but you cant accept fact if it upsets your received wisdom. 

You need to put down your blinkers.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

asaratis said:


> Yes, there were gas chambers....but the conspiracy theorists here will say that the Russians built them after the fact to denigrate the Germans.



Your own expert agrees there is no proof of that, he's your expert, this is the reality...


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Mindful said:


> There WERE gas chambers. I've visited them.



How do you know what you visited? 

You were shown a room.


----------



## Mindful

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> There WERE gas chambers. I've visited them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what you visited?
> 
> You were shown a room.
Click to expand...


lol why am I not surprised?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Mindful said:


> *Case against Oskar Gröning highlights Germany judiciary's Holocaust problem*
> With only 50 out of 6,500 SS guards at Auschwitz convicted, critics say German law has been too slow to seek justice.
> 
> Gröning caught public attention in 2005 when he appeared in the BBC documentary Auschwitz: The Nazis and the 'Final Solution', in which he described how being confronted by Holocaust deniers had led to him to speak out. "I see it as my task now, at my age, to face up to these things that I experienced, and to oppose the Holocaust deniers who claim that Auschwitz never happened," he said. "I saw the crematoria, I saw the burning pits."
> 
> *Case against Oskar Gröning highlights Germany judiciary's Holocaust problem*
> With only 50 out of 6,500 SS guards at Auschwitz convicted, critics say German law has been too slow to seek justice.
> 
> Gröning caught public attention in 2005 when he appeared in the BBC documentary Auschwitz: The Nazis and the 'Final Solution', in which he described how being confronted by Holocaust deniers had led to him to speak out. "I see it as my task now, at my age, to face up to these things that I experienced, and to oppose the Holocaust deniers who claim that Auschwitz never happened," he said. "I saw the crematoria, I saw the burning pits."
> 
> Case against Oskar Gr ning highlights Germany judiciary s Holocaust problem World news The Guardian




Oskar had to choose his words correctly or the zionists would be baying for his blood...and so it came to pass. 

The zionists need to keep the holomyth alive to feed the insatiable holocaust industry and to deflect from the lebensraum and genocide of the Palestinians.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Mindful said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> There WERE gas chambers. I've visited them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what you visited?
> 
> You were shown a room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol why am I not surprised?
Click to expand...


Because you know this already. 

Time to give up the myth?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

asaratis said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 years after the war the Russian's restored the alleged "gas chamber" buildings as part of their propaganda campaign to further demonize the german nazi's.
> 
> 
> 
> Accept that gas chambers were actually there rather than "alleged".  Eye witnesses, Rudolf Hoess and other confessing Nazi guards confirm their existence and their use.  You need to read more history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facing the death penalty by the allies.
> 
> I have no doubt so called "confessions" were rather easy to obtain.    ....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You think its nuts that people were tortured...are you that naive?


----------



## Mindful

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Case against Oskar Gröning highlights Germany judiciary's Holocaust problem*
> With only 50 out of 6,500 SS guards at Auschwitz convicted, critics say German law has been too slow to seek justice.
> 
> Gröning caught public attention in 2005 when he appeared in the BBC documentary Auschwitz: The Nazis and the 'Final Solution', in which he described how being confronted by Holocaust deniers had led to him to speak out. "I see it as my task now, at my age, to face up to these things that I experienced, and to oppose the Holocaust deniers who claim that Auschwitz never happened," he said. "I saw the crematoria, I saw the burning pits."
> 
> *Case against Oskar Gröning highlights Germany judiciary's Holocaust problem*
> With only 50 out of 6,500 SS guards at Auschwitz convicted, critics say German law has been too slow to seek justice.
> 
> Gröning caught public attention in 2005 when he appeared in the BBC documentary Auschwitz: The Nazis and the 'Final Solution', in which he described how being confronted by Holocaust deniers had led to him to speak out. "I see it as my task now, at my age, to face up to these things that I experienced, and to oppose the Holocaust deniers who claim that Auschwitz never happened," he said. "I saw the crematoria, I saw the burning pits."
> 
> Case against Oskar Gr ning highlights Germany judiciary s Holocaust problem World news The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oskar had to choose his words correctly or the zionists would be baying for his blood...and so it came to pass.
> 
> The zionists need to keep the holomyth alive to feed the insatiable holocaust industry and to deflect from the lebensraum and genocide of the Palestinians.
Click to expand...


Nothing new. The times I've heard this. Ad infinitum.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Mindful said:


> And now Alex Salmond is likening Israel  to ISIS. It never ends.



Israel armed IS and Saudi funded, you find this impossible to believe?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Mindful said:


> Nothing new. The times I've heard this. Ad infinitum.



Time you started to listen.


----------



## bendog

another hoax.  Devious these Hebrews.

Gas chambers discovered at Nazi death camp Sobibor - Telegraph


----------



## Penelope

bendog said:


> another hoax.  Devious these Hebrews.
> 
> Gas chambers discovered at Nazi death camp Sobibor - Telegraph



Right
"Some 300 of the 600 prisoners in the camp at the time escaped, but only 50 to 70 of them *are believed to have survived*. Others died in the minefields that surrounded the camp, or were recaptured in the days that followed"

so who told them all this? they don't even know who the survivors were. This is getting real old , this H stuff. They are still trying to get money from Germany, they got a few subs for pennies on the dollar.

That pic looks like a tiny house.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

bendog said:


> another hoax.  Devious these Hebrews.
> 
> Gas chambers discovered at Nazi death camp Sobibor - Telegraph



Hogwash, newspapers dont refuse ink, their ethos is to help perpetuate the myth. 

No detail on what was found, arch report etc, just a hacks scribbles.

Fail


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there were gas chambers....but the conspiracy theorists here will say that the Russians built them after the fact to denigrate the Germans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your own expert agrees there is no proof of that, he's your expert, this is the reality...
Click to expand...


You have no idea what the words "proof" or "evidence" actually mean......do you.


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you deny the possibility of perjury?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I think they were just telling the truth.
> 
> They were the holocaust experts and they admitted there is no scientific proof for gas chambers and there are no holes for the introduction of such a gas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of evidence, but you wouldn't know because you don't read your own sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, you're very confused, Dis.
> 
> They said what they said, they stated fact, but you cant accept fact if it upsets your received wisdom.
> 
> You need to put down your blinkers.
Click to expand...


You have no idea what was written by any of the authors you quote.    That much is obvious.


----------



## Sunni Man

The Holocaust myth over the years has morphed into something so bizarre that even the rabid zionists are having trouble keeping their lies straight.   ....


----------



## asaratis

Sunni Man said:


> The Holocaust myth over the years has morphed into something so bizarre that even the rabid zionists are having trouble keeping their lies straight.   ....


Do you have any credible links to support your conspiracy theories?  Show me something other than your demented anti-Semitism.


----------



## irosie91

Sunni Man said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 years after the war the Russian's restored the alleged "gas chamber" buildings as part of their propaganda campaign to further demonize the german nazi's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're just about as fucking stupid as you can possibly be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no reason to be upset or to call names.
> 
> If you want to believe in the Holohoax myth that's fine with me.
> 
> I just chose not to based on the spurious evidence.   ......
Click to expand...




asaratis said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Holocaust myth over the years has morphed into something so bizarre that even the rabid zionists are having trouble keeping their lies straight.   ....
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any credible links to support your conspiracy theories?  Show me something other than your demented anti-Semitism.
Click to expand...


It is clear that you have never witnessed a
Khutbah Jumaat  feces fling


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

asaratis said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Holocaust myth over the years has morphed into something so bizarre that even the rabid zionists are having trouble keeping their lies straight.   ....
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any credible links to support your conspiracy theories?  Show me something other than your demented anti-Semitism.
Click to expand...



Telling the truth is not anti-semitism.


----------



## asaratis

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Telling the truth is not anti-semitism.


This is true!  Try it some time!


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

asaratis said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Telling the truth is not anti-semitism.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true!  Try it some time!
Click to expand...


I always tell the truth...

Justice Gray, the judge at the 2000 Irving vs. Penguin & Lipstadt trial, made numerous
references during the trial and in his judgment, to the lack of evidence for gas chambers:
_*"The consequence of the absence of any overt documentary evidence of gas chambers at these camps, coupled with the lack of archaeological evidence, *_*means that reliance has to be placed on eye witness and circumstantial evidence."*
Judgment 6:80


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

No holes...no holocaust...

Justice Gray pointed to a major concession by Robert Jan van Pelt, the defense’s expert witness on the Auschwitz crematoria: “Van Pelt conceded in one of his supplementary reports that there is no sign of the holes.” Or, as van Pelt wrote in his expert report for the Lipstadt defense: “Today,*these four small holes that connected the wire-mesh columns and the chimneys cannot be observed* in the ruined remains of the concrete slab.”

Under cross-examination by David Irving on January 28, 2000, *van Pelt admitted that he had “frequently visited the roof of the alleged factory of death,” but had not seen the requisite holes there:*

Irving: You have not seen any holes in the roof, have you, in the – when you went there? You have not found any holes?

Van Pelt: *I have not seen the holes for the columns, no.*

Irving: Not for the introduction of the cyanide?

Van Pelt: *No*.


----------



## irosie91

Urbanguerrilla said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Telling the truth is not anti-semitism.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true!  Try it some time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always tell the truth...
> 
> Justice Gray, the judge at the 2000 Irving vs. Penguin & Lipstadt trial, made numerous
> references during the trial and in his judgment, to the lack of evidence for gas chambers:
> _*"The consequence of the absence of any overt documentary evidence of gas chambers at these camps, coupled with the lack of archaeological evidence, *_*means that reliance has to be placed on eye witness and circumstantial evidence."*
> Judgment 6:80
Click to expand...



the testimony of eyewitnesses -----is valid.
Circumstantial evidence can be used---with
validity---- to support eyewitness testimony----
Jurisprudence depends on testimony-----
and evidence------most of it----witnessed and
circumstantial


----------



## Mindful

Urbanguerrilla said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Holocaust myth over the years has morphed into something so bizarre that even the rabid zionists are having trouble keeping their lies straight.   ....
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any credible links to support your conspiracy theories?  Show me something other than your demented anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Telling the truth is not anti-semitism.
Click to expand...


How many times have we heard that one.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

irosie91 said:


> the testimony of eyewitnesses -----is valid.
> Circumstantial evidence can be used---with
> validity---- to support eyewitness testimony----
> Jurisprudence depends on testimony-----
> and evidence------most of it----witnessed and
> circumstantial



Professor Arno J. Mayer, whose Jewish family fled Luxembourg
in 1940, wrote in his 1988 book _Why Did the Heavens Not Darken:_

_*"Sources for the study of the gas chambers are at once rare and unreliable."*_

_*"Most of what is known is based on the depositions of Nazi officials and executioners *_*at postwar trials and on the memory of survivors and bystanders. This testimony must be screened carefully, since it can be influenced by subjective factors of great complexity."*
_*
"In the meantime, there is no denying the many contradictions, ambiguities, and errors in the existing sources."*_


----------



## irosie91

vague i


Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the testimony of eyewitnesses -----is valid.
> Circumstantial evidence can be used---with
> validity---- to support eyewitness testimony----
> Jurisprudence depends on testimony-----
> and evidence------most of it----witnessed and
> circumstantial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Arno J. Mayer, whose Jewish family fled Luxembourg
> in 1940, wrote in his 1988 book _Why Did the Heavens Not Darken:_
> 
> _*"Sources for the study of the gas chambers are at once rare and unreliable."*_
> 
> _*"Most of what is known is based on the depositions of Nazi officials and executioners *_*at postwar trials and on the memory of survivors and bystanders. This testimony must be screened carefully, since it can be influenced by subjective factors of great complexity."*
> _*
> "In the meantime, there is no denying the many contradictions, ambiguities, and errors in the existing sources."*_
Click to expand...



of course----such is true of all   VERY REAL
historic events   -------and lying pigs and dogs  use everything they can to DENY the filth that is
inconvenient to their PERSONALIZED  narrative------

reminds me of  
"if it doesn't fit     you MUST acquit"  ------I have lots of leather gloves left out------that SHRANK-----shoes too.     Anyone who claims   "just stretch them"----yeah right!!!

little white leather gloves-------hard to find----
I am still a size six.       Usually they start
at size SEVEN-----and----there are rare  6 1/2
   but size six-----sheeeeesh            I still take a NEW size six----but once they hang around for a few years unused----they SHRINK

   uhm     ring size----4 !!!      most ladies rings start at  7   ------uhm ----but I do have fat---other parts   (don't tell anyone)


----------



## toastman

asaratis said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Holocaust myth over the years has morphed into something so bizarre that even the rabid zionists are having trouble keeping their lies straight.   ....
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any credible links to support your conspiracy theories?  Show me something other than your demented anti-Semitism.
Click to expand...


Do you really expect Sunni Troll to provide links for any of the vile crap he posts?
All he does is post disgusting and hateful comments about Jews Blacks and Gays. 
If you could find a more pathetic, vile , hateful troll than Sunni Man...well that's not possible


----------



## asaratis

toastman said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Holocaust myth over the years has morphed into something so bizarre that even the rabid zionists are having trouble keeping their lies straight.   ....
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any credible links to support your conspiracy theories?  Show me something other than your demented anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really expect Sunni Troll to provide links for any of the vile crap he posts?
> All he does is post disgusting and hateful comments about Jews Blacks and Gays.
> If you could find a more pathetic, vile , hateful troll than Sunni Man...well that's not possible
Click to expand...


*Do you really expect Sunni Troll to provide links for any of the vile crap he posts?* 
No.


*All he does is post disgusting and hateful comments about Jews Blacks and Gays.* 
I know.


*If you could find a more pathetic, vile , hateful troll than Sunni Man...well that's not possible* 
Highly probable.


Cheers!


----------



## asaratis

Mindful said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Holocaust myth over the years has morphed into something so bizarre that even the rabid zionists are having trouble keeping their lies straight.   ....
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any credible links to support your conspiracy theories?  Show me something other than your demented anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Telling the truth is not anti-semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times have we heard that one.
Click to expand...

What he said is true.  What he says about Jews is not.  It is quite true that telling the truth about Jews would not be anti-Semitic.


----------



## Mindful

Telling the "truth" about  Jews??


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

asaratis said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Holocaust myth over the years has morphed into something so bizarre that even the rabid zionists are having trouble keeping their lies straight.   ....
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any credible links to support your conspiracy theories?  Show me something other than your demented anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Telling the truth is not anti-semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times have we heard that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he said is true.  What he says about Jews is not.  It is quite true that telling the truth about Jews would not be anti-Semitic.
Click to expand...


He didnt say anything about Jews, he said 'Zionists'.


----------



## asaratis

Urbanguerrilla said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Holocaust myth over the years has morphed into something so bizarre that even the rabid zionists are having trouble keeping their lies straight.   ....
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any credible links to support your conspiracy theories?  Show me something other than your demented anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Telling the truth is not anti-semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times have we heard that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he said is true.  What he says about Jews is not.  It is quite true that telling the truth about Jews would not be anti-Semitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didnt say anything about Jews, he said 'Zionists'.
Click to expand...

To deny the Holocaust is to be anti-Semitic.


----------



## Sunni Man

asaratis said:


> To deny the Holocaust is to be anti-Semitic.


Not really.......


----------



## asaratis

Sunni Man said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> To deny the Holocaust is to be anti-Semitic.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.......
Click to expand...

...so sayeth the denier!


----------



## Sunni Man

asaratis said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> To deny the Holocaust is to be anti-Semitic.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...so sayeth the denier!
Click to expand...

The so called Holocaust was just an alleged historical event.

Which involved many people who were not Juden..     ....


----------



## Faun

_"In the summer of 1941, I am unable to recall the exact date, I was suddenly ordered by Himmler's adjutant to repon directly to the Reichsfuhrer SS1 in Berlin. Contrary to his usual custom, his adjutant was not in the room. Himmler greeted me with the following: "The Fuhrer has ordered the Final Solution of the Jewish question. We the SS have to carry out this order. *The existing extermination sites* in the East2 are not in a position to carry out these intended operations on a large scale. *I have, therefore, chosen Auschwitz for this purpose.*" - Rudolf Höss, Auschwitz Commandant_


----------



## Sunni Man

Faun said:


> _"In the summer of 1941, I am unable to recall the exact date, I was suddenly ordered by Himmler's adjutant to repon directly to the Reichsfuhrer SS1 in Berlin. Contrary to his usual custom, his adjutant was not in the room. Himmler greeted me with the following: "The Fuhrer has ordered the Final Solution of the Jewish question. We the SS have to carry out this order. *The existing extermination sites* in the East2 are not in a position to carry out these intended operations on a large scale. *I have, therefore, chosen Auschwitz for this purpose.*" - Rudolf Hess, Auschwitz Commandant_


Drugged up mentally ill people will say anything when tortured.   ....


----------



## Faun

Sunni Man said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"In the summer of 1941, I am unable to recall the exact date, I was suddenly ordered by Himmler's adjutant to repon directly to the Reichsfuhrer SS1 in Berlin. Contrary to his usual custom, his adjutant was not in the room. Himmler greeted me with the following: "The Fuhrer has ordered the Final Solution of the Jewish question. We the SS have to carry out this order. *The existing extermination sites* in the East2 are not in a position to carry out these intended operations on a large scale. *I have, therefore, chosen Auschwitz for this purpose.*" - Rudolf Höss, Auschwitz Commandant_
> 
> 
> 
> Drugged up mentally ill people will say anything when tortured.   ....
Click to expand...

Nice try, but you fail. Miserably. At the time Höss wrote that, there is no evidence he was "drugged up" or being "tortured" or even being threatened with "torture." Furthermore, he wrote that voluntarily.

I will concede your "mentally ill" assertion _could be_ accurate in that I can see where someone would be mentally ill to carry out the orders he was given; but that still doesn't disqualify his memoirs from prison since they were corroborated by many witnesses.


----------



## Sunni Man

Faun said:


> Nice try, but you fail. Miserably. At the time Höss wrote that, there is no evidence he was "drugged up" or being "tortured" or even being threatened with "torture." Furthermore, he wrote that voluntarily.
> 
> I will concede your "mentally ill" assertion _could be_ accurate in that I can see where someone would be mentally ill to carry out the orders he was given; but that still doesn't disqualify his memoirs from prison since they were corroborated by many witnesses.


Many people at his trial observed and commented about the man's almost comatose behavior and disheveled appearance..

If you watch the films of his trial it's very clear he was drugged......mentally ill......or both.    .....


----------



## Faun

Sunni Man said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try, but you fail. Miserably. At the time Höss wrote that, there is no evidence he was "drugged up" or being "tortured" or even being threatened with "torture." Furthermore, he wrote that voluntarily.
> 
> I will concede your "mentally ill" assertion _could be_ accurate in that I can see where someone would be mentally ill to carry out the orders he was given; but that still doesn't disqualify his memoirs from prison since they were corroborated by many witnesses.
> 
> 
> 
> Many people at his trial observed and commented about the man's almost comatose behavior and disheveled appearance..
> 
> If you watch the films of his trial it's very clear he was drugged......mentally ill......or both.    .....
Click to expand...

Not sure how you think a "drugged" person can write hundreds of pages of memoirs, coherently in their native language, but regardless, you still have no evidence. And again, his testimony was corroborated by other witnesses. Were they all on the same drug?

And tell me ... what _drug_ causes an individual to confess to crimes of which they are accused and how does this _drug_ cause them to describe the same events as told by other witnesses?

 
He doesn't appear drugged to me.


----------



## Sunni Man

Rudolf Hoss was facing the death penalty for his alleged war crimes.

So no doubt he would have confessed to anything in order to avoid the hangman.    .......


----------



## Faun

Sunni Man said:


> Rudolf Hoss was facing the death penalty for his alleged war crimes.
> 
> So no doubt he would have confessed to anything in order to avoid the hangman.    .......


Ahh, so now you try a new tactic. Nice, but again, a monumental fail. Even Höss knew he couldn't avoid the gallows. The only thing that could have saved him would have been an acquittal. A confession does not lead to an acquittal. And of course, confessing to the murder of a more than a million people does not save anyone from being executed.

Your ridiculous (and undocumented) assertion is among the craziest excuses I ever heard for why Höss confessed.

While I give you credit for _thinking outside of the box_, it's time for you to think up your next excuse .......


----------



## Faun

_"Höss, the Kommandant, told me that he used sulfuric acid to kill. Round cotton wool filters were soaked with this poison and thrown into the rooms where the Jews were assembled. The poison was instantly fatal. He burned the corpses on an iron grill, in the open air. He led me to a shallow ditch where a large number of corpses had just been burned." ~ Adolf Eichmann, SS lieutenant colonel_


----------



## irosie91

Urbanguerrilla said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Holocaust myth over the years has morphed into something so bizarre that even the rabid zionists are having trouble keeping their lies straight.   ....
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any credible links to support your conspiracy theories?  Show me something other than your demented anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Telling the truth is not anti-semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times have we heard that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he said is true.  What he says about Jews is not.  It is quite true that telling the truth about Jews would not be anti-Semitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didnt say anything about Jews, he said 'Zionists'.
Click to expand...


"Zionism"   is an important aspect of JUDAISM-------"jews"  are defined as people
who have either a jewish mother or who converted to Judaism.      If a person is an
adherent of Judaism then he recognizes "zion"     ie -----the land referred to in the bible as canaan------as the eternal homeland of jews        Got that?


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the testimony of eyewitnesses -----is valid.
> Circumstantial evidence can be used---with
> validity---- to support eyewitness testimony----
> Jurisprudence depends on testimony-----
> and evidence------most of it----witnessed and
> circumstantial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Arno J. Mayer, whose Jewish family fled Luxembourg
> in 1940, wrote in his 1988 book _Why Did the Heavens Not Darken:_
> 
> _*"Sources for the study of the gas chambers are at once rare and unreliable."*_
> 
> _*"Most of what is known is based on the depositions of Nazi officials and executioners *_*at postwar trials and on the memory of survivors and bystanders. This testimony must be screened carefully, since it can be influenced by subjective factors of great complexity."*
> _*
> "In the meantime, there is no denying the many contradictions, ambiguities, and errors in the existing sources."*_
Click to expand...


Another book you never read.


----------



## Discombobulated

asaratis said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any credible links to support your conspiracy theories?  Show me something other than your demented anti-Semitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telling the truth is not anti-semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times have we heard that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he said is true.  What he says about Jews is not.  It is quite true that telling the truth about Jews would not be anti-Semitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didnt say anything about Jews, he said 'Zionists'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To deny the Holocaust is to be anti-Semitic.
Click to expand...


To deny the Holocaust is to be completely fucking stupid all the time.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

asaratis said:


> To deny the Holocaust is to be anti-Semitic.



Don't be ridiculous, you can discuss the facts of history without being anti-anything.

Besides Israel is one of the most racist countries in the world.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

> Another book you never read.




Your expert said he has no evidence for your holocaust Dis, what you gonna do now?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

irosie91 said:


> "Zionism"   is an important aspect of JUDAISM-------"jews"  are defined as people
> who have either a jewish mother or who converted to Judaism.      If a person is an
> adherent of Judaism then he recognizes "zion"     ie -----the land referred to in the bible as canaan------as the eternal homeland of jews        Got that?



Some Jews like Zionism, I got that, it doesn't mean you have to be a Jew to like Zionism or vice-versa.

Zionists are living in the 19th century, they want to take over a country and pretend there are no people living there, their belief is meaningless in the 21st century. 

In future there will be one country where Jews and Palestinians can live side-by-side with equality and dignity. Zionism stands in the way of peace and equality.


----------



## Mindful

Urbanguerrilla said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> To deny the Holocaust is to be anti-Semitic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous, you can discuss the facts of history without being anti-anything.
> 
> Besides Israel is one of the most racist countries in the world.
Click to expand...


And you know this, how?


----------



## irosie91

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Zionism"   is an important aspect of JUDAISM-------"jews"  are defined as people
> who have either a jewish mother or who converted to Judaism.      If a person is an
> adherent of Judaism then he recognizes "zion"     ie -----the land referred to in the bible as canaan------as the eternal homeland of jews        Got that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Jews like Zionism, I got that, it doesn't mean you have to be a Jew to like Zionism or vice-versa.
> 
> Zionists are living in the 19th century, they want to take over a country and pretend there are no people living there, their belief is meaningless in the 21st century.
> 
> In future there will be one country where Jews and Palestinians can live side-by-side with equality and dignity. Zionism stands in the way of peace and equality.
Click to expand...


guerilla----you have no grasp of history---or reality      Your education is largely islamo nazi


----------



## Faun

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Zionism"   is an important aspect of JUDAISM-------"jews"  are defined as people
> who have either a jewish mother or who converted to Judaism.      If a person is an
> adherent of Judaism then he recognizes "zion"     ie -----the land referred to in the bible as canaan------as the eternal homeland of jews        Got that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Jews like Zionism, I got that, it doesn't mean you have to be a Jew to like Zionism or vice-versa.
> 
> Zionists are living in the 19th century, they want to take over a country and pretend there are no people living there, their belief is meaningless in the 21st century.
> 
> In future there will be one country where Jews and Palestinians can live side-by-side with equality and dignity. Zionism stands in the way of peace and equality.
Click to expand...

Which *country* are they taking over?


----------



## irosie91

Faun said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Zionism"   is an important aspect of JUDAISM-------"jews"  are defined as people
> who have either a jewish mother or who converted to Judaism.      If a person is an
> adherent of Judaism then he recognizes "zion"     ie -----the land referred to in the bible as canaan------as the eternal homeland of jews        Got that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Jews like Zionism, I got that, it doesn't mean you have to be a Jew to like Zionism or vice-versa.
> 
> Zionists are living in the 19th century, they want to take over a country and pretend there are no people living there, their belief is meaningless in the 21st century.
> 
> In future there will be one country where Jews and Palestinians can live side-by-side with equality and dignity. Zionism stands in the way of peace and equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which *country* are they taking over?
Click to expand...


which country is who "taking over"??


----------



## Faun

irosie91 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Zionism"   is an important aspect of JUDAISM-------"jews"  are defined as people
> who have either a jewish mother or who converted to Judaism.      If a person is an
> adherent of Judaism then he recognizes "zion"     ie -----the land referred to in the bible as canaan------as the eternal homeland of jews        Got that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Jews like Zionism, I got that, it doesn't mean you have to be a Jew to like Zionism or vice-versa.
> 
> Zionists are living in the 19th century, they want to take over a country and pretend there are no people living there, their belief is meaningless in the 21st century.
> 
> In future there will be one country where Jews and Palestinians can live side-by-side with equality and dignity. Zionism stands in the way of peace and equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which *country* are they taking over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which country is who "taking over"??
Click to expand...

That's what I'm trying to find out. UG said Zionists are trying to take over a country. I'd like to know which country UG thinks Zionists are trying to take over?


----------



## irosie91

Faun said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Zionism"   is an important aspect of JUDAISM-------"jews"  are defined as people
> who have either a jewish mother or who converted to Judaism.      If a person is an
> adherent of Judaism then he recognizes "zion"     ie -----the land referred to in the bible as canaan------as the eternal homeland of jews        Got that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Jews like Zionism, I got that, it doesn't mean you have to be a Jew to like Zionism or vice-versa.
> 
> Zionists are living in the 19th century, they want to take over a country and pretend there are no people living there, their belief is meaningless in the 21st century.
> 
> In future there will be one country where Jews and Palestinians can live side-by-side with equality and dignity. Zionism stands in the way of peace and equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which *country* are they taking over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which country is who "taking over"??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I'm trying to find out. UG said Zionists are trying to take over a country. I'd like to know which country UG thinks Zionists are trying to take over?
Click to expand...


Oh---I will help you-----UG is of the school of  
EUROPEAN ZIONIST MILITARY INVASION------late 19th century.     Its like this----sometime around 1892-----Jews invaded Palestine with Jet bombers and dropped nuclear bombs on innocent arab
shepherds----the shepherds ran and jews stole their land and PILLAGED their considerable wealth-----and glorious palatial
homes.       see?    now you know


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Faun said:


> _"In the summer of 1941, I am unable to recall the exact date, I was suddenly ordered by Himmler's adjutant to repon directly to the Reichsfuhrer SS1 in Berlin. Contrary to his usual custom, his adjutant was not in the room. Himmler greeted me with the following: "The Fuhrer has ordered the Final Solution of the Jewish question. We the SS have to carry out this order. *The existing extermination sites* in the East2 are not in a position to carry out these intended operations on a large scale. *I have, therefore, chosen Auschwitz for this purpose.*" - Rudolf Höss, Auschwitz Commandant_



We've already established that Hoess was tortured and his family threatened, he had no choice but to say that stuff.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

> *irosie91VIP*
> 
> which country is who "taking over"??



Palestine of course.


----------



## irosie91

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"In the summer of 1941, I am unable to recall the exact date, I was suddenly ordered by Himmler's adjutant to repon directly to the Reichsfuhrer SS1 in Berlin. Contrary to his usual custom, his adjutant was not in the room. Himmler greeted me with the following: "The Fuhrer has ordered the Final Solution of the Jewish question. We the SS have to carry out this order. *The existing extermination sites* in the East2 are not in a position to carry out these intended operations on a large scale. *I have, therefore, chosen Auschwitz for this purpose.*" - Rudolf Höss, Auschwitz Commandant_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've already established that Hoess was tortured and his family threatened, he had no choice but to say that stuff.
Click to expand...


who is "we"   and what is   "that stuff"?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Mindful said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> To deny the Holocaust is to be anti-Semitic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous, you can discuss the facts of history without being anti-anything.
> 
> Besides Israel is one of the most racist countries in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know this, how?
Click to expand...


I read stuff.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

irosie91 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"In the summer of 1941, I am unable to recall the exact date, I was suddenly ordered by Himmler's adjutant to repon directly to the Reichsfuhrer SS1 in Berlin. Contrary to his usual custom, his adjutant was not in the room. Himmler greeted me with the following: "The Fuhrer has ordered the Final Solution of the Jewish question. We the SS have to carry out this order. *The existing extermination sites* in the East2 are not in a position to carry out these intended operations on a large scale. *I have, therefore, chosen Auschwitz for this purpose.*" - Rudolf Höss, Auschwitz Commandant_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've already established that Hoess was tortured and his family threatened, he had no choice but to say that stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who is "we"   and what is   "that stuff"?
Click to expand...


You're being purposefully dense now, Rosie.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

irosie91 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"In the summer of 1941, I am unable to recall the exact date, I was suddenly ordered by Himmler's adjutant to repon directly to the Reichsfuhrer SS1 in Berlin. Contrary to his usual custom, his adjutant was not in the room. Himmler greeted me with the following: "The Fuhrer has ordered the Final Solution of the Jewish question. We the SS have to carry out this order. *The existing extermination sites* in the East2 are not in a position to carry out these intended operations on a large scale. *I have, therefore, chosen Auschwitz for this purpose.*" - Rudolf Höss, Auschwitz Commandant_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've already established that Hoess was tortured and his family threatened, he had no choice but to say that stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who is "we"   and what is   "that stuff"?
Click to expand...




Hoess was forced to say all the holocaust stuff, gas chambers etc. 

In reality there was no such thing.


----------



## irosie91

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"In the summer of 1941, I am unable to recall the exact date, I was suddenly ordered by Himmler's adjutant to repon directly to the Reichsfuhrer SS1 in Berlin. Contrary to his usual custom, his adjutant was not in the room. Himmler greeted me with the following: "The Fuhrer has ordered the Final Solution of the Jewish question. We the SS have to carry out this order. *The existing extermination sites* in the East2 are not in a position to carry out these intended operations on a large scale. *I have, therefore, chosen Auschwitz for this purpose.*" - Rudolf Höss, Auschwitz Commandant_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've already established that Hoess was tortured and his family threatened, he had no choice but to say that stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who is "we"   and what is   "that stuff"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're being purposefully dense now, Rosie.
Click to expand...


you are avoiding a simple question which should have a simple answer.

Your seem to be stating that testimony about the goings on in concentration camps was 
COERCED by torture-------ok      sure------those people are not really dead-----everyone who saw it LIED because they were being tortured.      I am sure since you "read"  stuff that you know that the TURKS  denied the
Armenian genocide.      Long ago---when I as young I got assigned to watch over the death bed of an elderly  amenian woman---(circa 1975---when MOST AMERICANS never heard of the Armenian genocide---I had---my mom told me)     She told me about the deaths of her sibs and parents which she witnessed-----I was not torturing her---she was dying of congestive heart failure.   Since that time----I cared for many many survivors of the stuff you claim never happened.    I was  not torturing them either.

BTW---the only way gazan children die---is their mothers shoot them in the head


----------



## irosie91

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"In the summer of 1941, I am unable to recall the exact date, I was suddenly ordered by Himmler's adjutant to repon directly to the Reichsfuhrer SS1 in Berlin. Contrary to his usual custom, his adjutant was not in the room. Himmler greeted me with the following: "The Fuhrer has ordered the Final Solution of the Jewish question. We the SS have to carry out this order. *The existing extermination sites* in the East2 are not in a position to carry out these intended operations on a large scale. *I have, therefore, chosen Auschwitz for this purpose.*" - Rudolf Höss, Auschwitz Commandant_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've already established that Hoess was tortured and his family threatened, he had no choice but to say that stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who is "we"   and what is   "that stuff"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoess was forced to say all the holocaust stuff, gas chambers etc.
> 
> In reality there was no such thing.
Click to expand...


In reality----the only way GAZAN children die traumatically----is their fathers rape them and their mothers shoot them in the head


----------



## Faun

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"In the summer of 1941, I am unable to recall the exact date, I was suddenly ordered by Himmler's adjutant to repon directly to the Reichsfuhrer SS1 in Berlin. Contrary to his usual custom, his adjutant was not in the room. Himmler greeted me with the following: "The Fuhrer has ordered the Final Solution of the Jewish question. We the SS have to carry out this order. *The existing extermination sites* in the East2 are not in a position to carry out these intended operations on a large scale. *I have, therefore, chosen Auschwitz for this purpose.*" - Rudolf Höss, Auschwitz Commandant_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've already established that Hoess was tortured and his family threatened, he had no choice but to say that stuff.
Click to expand...

Who's "we," kemosabe? As far as tortured, he was when he was first apprehended. That was six months before he wrote his autobiography. There is no evidence he was tortured while in Polish custody or while writing his autobiography, which he was not forced to do.

But the most salient point, is his description of his crimes matches the testimony of other witnesses. That lends credibility to the accuracy of his confessional autobiography.


----------



## Faun

Urbanguerrilla said:


> *irosie91VIP*
> 
> which country is who "taking over"??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine of course.
Click to expand...

Palestine has never been a country.


----------



## asaratis

Urbanguerrilla said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> To deny the Holocaust is to be anti-Semitic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous, you can discuss the facts of history without being anti-anything.
> 
> Besides Israel is one of the most racist countries in the world.
Click to expand...

Yeah..right! <sarcasm...

That's why there are so Arabs within the Israeli government.  That's why they welcome peaceful Arabs with open arms.

Middle-East-Info.org - Arabs and Muslims in Israel
*ARABS AND MUSLIMS IN ISRAELThe freest Arabs, Christians, Jews and Muslims in Mideast are Israelis Even after the "Palestine Liberation Organization" got authority over 95% of the Arab Palestinian population in the Gaza Strip and the West Bank, the more than one million Arab Palestinians in Israel chose to continue to live under Israeli sovereignty in the Jewish state of Israel rather than choosing to live under the all-too-unfortunate oppression which is the lot of their Arab and Muslim brothers throughout the Middle East. 77% of Israeli Arabs would even live nowhere else than in Israel.Moreover, millions of Arab Palestinian imagined "refugees" desire to "return" living in Israel. 



Arabs in Israel have equal rights under the law
Arabs in Israel can vote for whoever they want
Arabs in Israel can worship freely
Arabs in Israel are entitled to the full same state education as all other Israelis
Arabs are members of the Israeli parliament and ministers in the governmentIsraeli society gives more opportunity to Arabs than do Arab states to their own citizens. Israeli Arabs and Muslims have the right to vote and to hold public office, like every other Israeli citizen. Nearly one-10th of the Knesset, Israel's parliament, is Arab; there is a mosque in the Knesset building for those who are Muslim. One of the justices of Israel's Supreme Court is an Arab Muslim; so is a minister in the Israeli cabinet. Arabs are active in Israeli commerce, media, education, and law. For headstrong Arabs, bent on protest, Israel is in every respect a paradise compared with any other state in the Middle East.*


----------



## irosie91

Faun said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"In the summer of 1941, I am unable to recall the exact date, I was suddenly ordered by Himmler's adjutant to repon directly to the Reichsfuhrer SS1 in Berlin. Contrary to his usual custom, his adjutant was not in the room. Himmler greeted me with the following: "The Fuhrer has ordered the Final Solution of the Jewish question. We the SS have to carry out this order. *The existing extermination sites* in the East2 are not in a position to carry out these intended operations on a large scale. *I have, therefore, chosen Auschwitz for this purpose.*" - Rudolf Höss, Auschwitz Commandant_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've already established that Hoess was tortured and his family threatened, he had no choice but to say that stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's "we," kemosabe? As far as tortured, he was when he was first apprehended. That was six months before he wrote his autobiography. There is no evidence he was tortured while in Polish custody or while writing his autobiography, which he was not forced to do.
> 
> But the most salient point, is his description of his crimes matches the testimony of other witnesses. That lends credibility to the accuracy of his confessional autobiography.
Click to expand...


do not confuse our dear  "urban"  with logic
and reality


----------



## asaratis

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> To deny the Holocaust is to be anti-Semitic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous, you can discuss the facts of history without being anti-anything.
> 
> Besides Israel is one of the most racist countries in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know this, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read stuff.
Click to expand...

Post a link to your source.


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Another book you never read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your expert said he has no evidence for your holocaust Dis, what you gonna do now?
Click to expand...


It can't possibly make any difference to you because you never in your life read a book.   You can't glean quite as much as you think from glancing at web sites.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another book you never read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your expert said he has no evidence for your holocaust Dis, what you gonna do now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can't possibly make any difference to you because you never in your life read a book.   You can't glean quite as much as you think from glancing at web sites.
Click to expand...


I've read libraries full of books, numbnuts


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

asaratis said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> To deny the Holocaust is to be anti-Semitic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous, you can discuss the facts of history without being anti-anything.
> 
> Besides Israel is one of the most racist countries in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know this, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post a link to your source.
Click to expand...


Many sources.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

irosie91 said:


> you are avoiding a simple question which should have a simple answer.
> 
> Your seem to be stating that testimony about the goings on in concentration camps was
> COERCED by torture-------ok      sure------those people are not really dead-----everyone who saw it LIED because they were being tortured.      I am sure since you "read"  stuff that you know that the TURKS  denied the
> Armenian genocide.      Long ago---when I as young I got assigned to watch over the death bed of an elderly  amenian woman---(circa 1975---when MOST AMERICANS never heard of the Armenian genocide---I had---my mom told me)     She told me about the deaths of her sibs and parents which she witnessed-----I was not torturing her---she was dying of congestive heart failure.   Since that time----I cared for many many survivors of the stuff you claim never happened.    I was  not torturing them either.
> 
> BTW---the only way gazan children die---is their mothers shoot them in the head



You're very weird.

Yes Hoess was tortured an his family threatened.

Hundreds of Gazan kids were murdered by your bombs dropped by Israel.


----------



## irosie91

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are avoiding a simple question which should have a simple answer.
> 
> Your seem to be stating that testimony about the goings on in concentration camps was
> COERCED by torture-------ok      sure------those people are not really dead-----everyone who saw it LIED because they were being tortured.      I am sure since you "read"  stuff that you know that the TURKS  denied the
> Armenian genocide.      Long ago---when I as young I got assigned to watch over the death bed of an elderly  amenian woman---(circa 1975---when MOST AMERICANS never heard of the Armenian genocide---I had---my mom told me)     She told me about the deaths of her sibs and parents which she witnessed-----I was not torturing her---she was dying of congestive heart failure.   Since that time----I cared for many many survivors of the stuff you claim never happened.    I was  not torturing them either.
> 
> BTW---the only way gazan children die---is their mothers shoot them in the head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're very weird.
> 
> Yes Hoess was tortured an his family threatened.
Click to expand...


oh----by what means was he  "tortured" ---
I have ---during my lifetime----whilst still working----been charged---now and then --
with examining arrestees or prisoners----
who complained of  INJURY----lots claimed
they were "tortured"------I always examined
them very carefully for ANY sign at all of 'torture"  or if any of their complaints were valid.   ----never came up with much of
anything.   The people who I examined who
had been in concentration camps----were not
coerced to testify


----------



## irosie91

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are avoiding a simple question which should have a simple answer.
> 
> Your seem to be stating that testimony about the goings on in concentration camps was
> COERCED by torture-------ok      sure------those people are not really dead-----everyone who saw it LIED because they were being tortured.      I am sure since you "read"  stuff that you know that the TURKS  denied the
> Armenian genocide.      Long ago---when I as young I got assigned to watch over the death bed of an elderly  amenian woman---(circa 1975---when MOST AMERICANS never heard of the Armenian genocide---I had---my mom told me)     She told me about the deaths of her sibs and parents which she witnessed-----I was not torturing her---she was dying of congestive heart failure.   Since that time----I cared for many many survivors of the stuff you claim never happened.    I was  not torturing them either.
> 
> BTW---the only way gazan children die---is their mothers shoot them in the head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're very weird.
> 
> Yes Hoess was tortured an his family threatened.
> 
> Hundreds of Gazan kids were murdered by your bombs dropped by Israel.
Click to expand...



wrong again-----all of the dead kids were shot by their own mothers----except a few by their fathers


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Faun said:


> Who's "we," kemosabe? As far as tortured, he was when he was first apprehended. That was six months before he wrote his autobiography. There is no evidence he was tortured while in Polish custody or while writing his autobiography, which he was not forced to do. But the most salient point, is his description of his crimes matches the testimony of other witnesses. That lends credibility to the accuracy of his confessional autobiography.



So he was tortured and his family threatened, he knew he was going to be murdered but he could still save his family by giving the commies what they wanted, which was the fairy tale about gas chambers and millions dying. 

You can pretend to yourself all you like that he was free to write what he wanted but the reality is he had to save his family and knew he was about to die.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

> *Faun*
> 
> Palestine has never been a country.



Don't be ridiculous, of course it is.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

asaratis said:


> That's why there are so Arabs within the Israeli government.  That's why they welcome peaceful Arabs with open arms.
> 
> Middle-East-Info.org - Arabs and Muslims in Israel
> *ARABS AND MUSLIMS IN ISRAELThe freest Arabs, Christians, Jews and Muslims in Mideast are Israelis Even after the "Palestine Liberation Organization" got authority over 95% of the Arab Palestinian population in the Gaza Strip and the West Bank, the more than one million Arab Palestinians in Israel chose to continue to live under Israeli sovereignty in the Jewish state of Israel rather than choosing to live under the all-too-unfortunate oppression which is the lot of their Arab and Muslim brothers throughout the Middle East. 77% of Israeli Arabs would even live nowhere else than in Israel.Moreover, millions of Arab Palestinian imagined "refugees" desire to "return" living in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs in Israel have equal rights under the law
> Arabs in Israel can vote for whoever they want
> Arabs in Israel can worship freely
> Arabs in Israel are entitled to the full same state education as all other Israelis
> Arabs are members of the Israeli parliament and ministers in the governmentIsraeli society gives more opportunity to Arabs than do Arab states to their own citizens. Israeli Arabs and Muslims have the right to vote and to hold public office, like every other Israeli citizen. Nearly one-10th of the Knesset, Israel's parliament, is Arab; there is a mosque in the Knesset building for those who are Muslim. One of the justices of Israel's Supreme Court is an Arab Muslim; so is a minister in the Israeli cabinet. Arabs are active in Israeli commerce, media, education, and law. For headstrong Arabs, bent on protest, Israel is in every respect a paradise compared with any other state in the Middle East.*



You're fooling yourself, the apartheid state is a racist sh1thole.


----------



## asaratis

Urbanguerrilla said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> To deny the Holocaust is to be anti-Semitic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous, you can discuss the facts of history without being anti-anything.
> 
> Besides Israel is one of the most racist countries in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know this, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post a link to your source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many sources.
Click to expand...

Then post many links.  I don't believe a fucking word you say.


----------



## asaratis

Urbanguerrilla said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why there are so Arabs within the Israeli government.  That's why they welcome peaceful Arabs with open arms.
> 
> Middle-East-Info.org - Arabs and Muslims in Israel
> *ARABS AND MUSLIMS IN ISRAELThe freest Arabs, Christians, Jews and Muslims in Mideast are Israelis Even after the "Palestine Liberation Organization" got authority over 95% of the Arab Palestinian population in the Gaza Strip and the West Bank, the more than one million Arab Palestinians in Israel chose to continue to live under Israeli sovereignty in the Jewish state of Israel rather than choosing to live under the all-too-unfortunate oppression which is the lot of their Arab and Muslim brothers throughout the Middle East. 77% of Israeli Arabs would even live nowhere else than in Israel.Moreover, millions of Arab Palestinian imagined "refugees" desire to "return" living in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs in Israel have equal rights under the law
> Arabs in Israel can vote for whoever they want
> Arabs in Israel can worship freely
> Arabs in Israel are entitled to the full same state education as all other Israelis
> Arabs are members of the Israeli parliament and ministers in the governmentIsraeli society gives more opportunity to Arabs than do Arab states to their own citizens. Israeli Arabs and Muslims have the right to vote and to hold public office, like every other Israeli citizen. Nearly one-10th of the Knesset, Israel's parliament, is Arab; there is a mosque in the Knesset building for those who are Muslim. One of the justices of Israel's Supreme Court is an Arab Muslim; so is a minister in the Israeli cabinet. Arabs are active in Israeli commerce, media, education, and law. For headstrong Arabs, bent on protest, Israel is in every respect a paradise compared with any other state in the Middle East.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're fooling yourself, the apartheid state is a racist sh1thole.
Click to expand...

Then post a credible link refuting any or all of the above.


----------



## Faun

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "we," kemosabe? As far as tortured, he was when he was first apprehended. That was six months before he wrote his autobiography. There is no evidence he was tortured while in Polish custody or while writing his autobiography, which he was not forced to do. But the most salient point, is his description of his crimes matches the testimony of other witnesses. That lends credibility to the accuracy of his confessional autobiography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he was tortured and his family threatened, he knew he was going to be murdered but he could still save his family by giving the commies what they wanted, which was the fairy tale about gas chambers and millions dying.
> 
> You can pretend to yourself all you like that he was free to write what he wanted but the reality is he had to save his family and knew he was about to die.
Click to expand...

And you can pretend his was the only confession. Adolf Eichmann, for example, confirmed Höss' claim that he was indiscriminately killing Jews by order of Hitler.


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another book you never read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your expert said he has no evidence for your holocaust Dis, what you gonna do now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can't possibly make any difference to you because you never in your life read a book.   You can't glean quite as much as you think from glancing at web sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read libraries full of books, numbnuts
Click to expand...


Unfortunate that you don't understand what you've read.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?


----------



## Faun

Delta4Embassy said:


> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?





Delta4Embassy said:


> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?


Take your pick:

A) they hate Jews more than they love Nazis.
B) they're still mad at the Nazis for failing.
C) they don't want Jews to garner any sympathy.
D) they think if they can convince the planet, the Jews will have to abandon Israel.


----------



## Penelope

I think because when one really researches the evidence behind all the smoke and mirrors, there really isn't any evidence at all. Has nothing to do with the Germans or Jews or anything. I see it all as a World War which it was, and no casualty was anymore important than the other. Over 65 mil people died, and to make it all about Jews is the most arrogant thing you Jews can do, its shows how you think you are so much more important than anyone and to even take blood money is so unreal and to be still asking for it is unbelievable , but believe me , its only yourself that believe that your more important than anyone else. Lets be clear you declared war on Germany in 1933. You used Germany and then dragged it through the mud along with the German reputation.


----------



## Penelope

Faun said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your pick:
> 
> A) they hate Jews more than they love Nazis.
> B) they're still mad at the Nazis for failing.
> C) they don't want Jews to garner any sympathy.
> D) they think if they can convince the planet, the Jews will have to abandon Israel.
Click to expand...


You are really an arrogant Jew to think we think that much about you. Sick.


----------



## Faun

Penelope said:


> I think because when one really researches the evidence behind all the smoke and mirrors, there really isn't any evidence at all. Has nothing to do with the Germans or Jews or anything. I see it all as a World War which it was, and no casualty was anymore important than the other. Over 65 mil people died, and to make it all about Jews is the most arrogant thing you Jews can do, its shows how you think you are so much more important than anyone and to even take blood money is so unreal and to be still asking for it is unbelievable , but believe me , its only yourself that believe that your more important than anyone else. Lets be clear you declared war on Germany in 1933. You used Germany and then dragged it through the mud along with the German reputation.


Ahh, the Jews called for a boycott, krauts responded by trying to kill every Jew in europe, equalibrium.

Yeah, sure.


----------



## Faun

Penelope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your pick:
> 
> A) they hate Jews more than they love Nazis.
> B) they're still mad at the Nazis for failing.
> C) they don't want Jews to garner any sympathy.
> D) they think if they can convince the planet, the Jews will have to abandon Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are really an arrogant Jew to think we think that much about you. Sick.
Click to expand...

I'd wager not a day passes where you don't think about Jews.


----------



## Penelope

Faun said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your pick:
> 
> A) they hate Jews more than they love Nazis.
> B) they're still mad at the Nazis for failing.
> C) they don't want Jews to garner any sympathy.
> D) they think if they can convince the planet, the Jews will have to abandon Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are really an arrogant Jew to think we think that much about you. Sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd wager not a day passes where you don't think about Jews.
Click to expand...


No its your gov, not you jews. Your government.


Faun said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think because when one really researches the evidence behind all the smoke and mirrors, there really isn't any evidence at all. Has nothing to do with the Germans or Jews or anything. I see it all as a World War which it was, and no casualty was anymore important than the other. Over 65 mil people died, and to make it all about Jews is the most arrogant thing you Jews can do, its shows how you think you are so much more important than anyone and to even take blood money is so unreal and to be still asking for it is unbelievable , but believe me , its only yourself that believe that your more important than anyone else. Lets be clear you declared war on Germany in 1933. You used Germany and then dragged it through the mud along with the German reputation.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, the Jews called for a boycott, krauts responded by trying to kill every Jew in europe, equalibrium.
> 
> Yeah, sure.
Click to expand...


Right you jews were anything but innocent. You were trying to infiltrate Germany just like you have infiltrated our Gov, and I have to say its getting very old. Were all getting sick of it.


----------



## asaratis

Penelope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your pick:
> 
> A) they hate Jews more than they love Nazis.
> B) they're still mad at the Nazis for failing.
> C) they don't want Jews to garner any sympathy.
> D) they think if they can convince the planet, the Jews will have to abandon Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are really an arrogant Jew to think we think that much about you. Sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd wager not a day passes where you don't think about Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its your gov, not you jews. Your government.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think because when one really researches the evidence behind all the smoke and mirrors, there really isn't any evidence at all. Has nothing to do with the Germans or Jews or anything. I see it all as a World War which it was, and no casualty was anymore important than the other. Over 65 mil people died, and to make it all about Jews is the most arrogant thing you Jews can do, its shows how you think you are so much more important than anyone and to even take blood money is so unreal and to be still asking for it is unbelievable , but believe me , its only yourself that believe that your more important than anyone else. Lets be clear you declared war on Germany in 1933. You used Germany and then dragged it through the mud along with the German reputation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, the Jews called for a boycott, krauts responded by trying to kill every Jew in europe, equalibrium.
> 
> Yeah, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right you jews were anything but innocent. You were trying to infiltrate Germany just like you have infiltrated our Gov, and I have to say its getting very old. Were all getting sick of it.
Click to expand...

What's this WE shit?  You are sorely vexed if you think Jews do not contribute to the greatness of any nation in which they live.  It's the fucking radical Muslim assholes you should be pissed about.


----------



## Penelope

asaratis said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your pick:
> 
> A) they hate Jews more than they love Nazis.
> B) they're still mad at the Nazis for failing.
> C) they don't want Jews to garner any sympathy.
> D) they think if they can convince the planet, the Jews will have to abandon Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are really an arrogant Jew to think we think that much about you. Sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd wager not a day passes where you don't think about Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its your gov, not you jews. Your government.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think because when one really researches the evidence behind all the smoke and mirrors, there really isn't any evidence at all. Has nothing to do with the Germans or Jews or anything. I see it all as a World War which it was, and no casualty was anymore important than the other. Over 65 mil people died, and to make it all about Jews is the most arrogant thing you Jews can do, its shows how you think you are so much more important than anyone and to even take blood money is so unreal and to be still asking for it is unbelievable , but believe me , its only yourself that believe that your more important than anyone else. Lets be clear you declared war on Germany in 1933. You used Germany and then dragged it through the mud along with the German reputation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, the Jews called for a boycott, krauts responded by trying to kill every Jew in europe, equalibrium.
> 
> Yeah, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right you jews were anything but innocent. You were trying to infiltrate Germany just like you have infiltrated our Gov, and I have to say its getting very old. Were all getting sick of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's this WE shit?  You are sorely vexed if you think Jews do not contribute to the greatness of any nation in which they live.  It's the fucking radical Muslim assholes you should be pissed about.
Click to expand...


Sorry no I do not.


----------



## asaratis

Penelope said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take your pick:
> 
> A) they hate Jews more than they love Nazis.
> B) they're still mad at the Nazis for failing.
> C) they don't want Jews to garner any sympathy.
> D) they think if they can convince the planet, the Jews will have to abandon Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are really an arrogant Jew to think we think that much about you. Sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd wager not a day passes where you don't think about Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its your gov, not you jews. Your government.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think because when one really researches the evidence behind all the smoke and mirrors, there really isn't any evidence at all. Has nothing to do with the Germans or Jews or anything. I see it all as a World War which it was, and no casualty was anymore important than the other. Over 65 mil people died, and to make it all about Jews is the most arrogant thing you Jews can do, its shows how you think you are so much more important than anyone and to even take blood money is so unreal and to be still asking for it is unbelievable , but believe me , its only yourself that believe that your more important than anyone else. Lets be clear you declared war on Germany in 1933. You used Germany and then dragged it through the mud along with the German reputation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, the Jews called for a boycott, krauts responded by trying to kill every Jew in europe, equalibrium.
> 
> Yeah, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right you jews were anything but innocent. You were trying to infiltrate Germany just like you have infiltrated our Gov, and I have to say its getting very old. Were all getting sick of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's this WE shit?  You are sorely vexed if you think Jews do not contribute to the greatness of any nation in which they live.  It's the fucking radical Muslim assholes you should be pissed about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry no I do not.
Click to expand...

You do not what?


----------



## Penelope

asaratis said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really an arrogant Jew to think we think that much about you. Sick.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd wager not a day passes where you don't think about Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its your gov, not you jews. Your government.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think because when one really researches the evidence behind all the smoke and mirrors, there really isn't any evidence at all. Has nothing to do with the Germans or Jews or anything. I see it all as a World War which it was, and no casualty was anymore important than the other. Over 65 mil people died, and to make it all about Jews is the most arrogant thing you Jews can do, its shows how you think you are so much more important than anyone and to even take blood money is so unreal and to be still asking for it is unbelievable , but believe me , its only yourself that believe that your more important than anyone else. Lets be clear you declared war on Germany in 1933. You used Germany and then dragged it through the mud along with the German reputation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, the Jews called for a boycott, krauts responded by trying to kill every Jew in europe, equalibrium.
> 
> Yeah, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right you jews were anything but innocent. You were trying to infiltrate Germany just like you have infiltrated our Gov, and I have to say its getting very old. Were all getting sick of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's this WE shit?  You are sorely vexed if you think Jews do not contribute to the greatness of any nation in which they live.  It's the fucking radical Muslim assholes you should be pissed about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry no I do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not what?
Click to expand...


No I do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews. I see lots of Muslim hatred and propaganda, and pushing the US for more sanctions on Iran and pushing rid of Assad. Fight your own wars, you cream the Pals every now and then with our hellfire misses. Leave us out of it. Go after Assad and Iran. What do you need American men for. Use your IDF. I am more than sick of seeing our 22 year olds coming home without arms and legs. Get your Zionist out of our American gov. I care about America not Israel.


----------



## asaratis

Penelope said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd wager not a day passes where you don't think about Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No its your gov, not you jews. Your government.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, the Jews called for a boycott, krauts responded by trying to kill every Jew in europe, equalibrium.
> 
> Yeah, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right you jews were anything but innocent. You were trying to infiltrate Germany just like you have infiltrated our Gov, and I have to say its getting very old. Were all getting sick of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's this WE shit?  You are sorely vexed if you think Jews do not contribute to the greatness of any nation in which they live.  It's the fucking radical Muslim assholes you should be pissed about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is "us"? Are you a separatist? (Those are two separate questions.  please answer both.)
> Sorry no I do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews. I see lots of Muslim hatred and propaganda, and pushing the US for more sanctions on Iran and pushing rid of Assad. Fight your own wars, you cream the Pals every now and then with our hellfire misses. Leave *us* out of it. Go after Assad and Iran. What do you need American men for. Use your IDF. I am more than sick of seeing our 22 year olds coming home without arms and legs. Get your Zionist out of our American gov. I care about America not Israel.
Click to expand...


Who is "us"?  Are you a separatist?  (Those are two separate questions.  Please answer both.)


----------



## Faun

Penelope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your pick:
> 
> A) they hate Jews more than they love Nazis.
> B) they're still mad at the Nazis for failing.
> C) they don't want Jews to garner any sympathy.
> D) they think if they can convince the planet, the Jews will have to abandon Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are really an arrogant Jew to think we think that much about you. Sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd wager not a day passes where you don't think about Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its your gov, not you jews. Your government.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think because when one really researches the evidence behind all the smoke and mirrors, there really isn't any evidence at all. Has nothing to do with the Germans or Jews or anything. I see it all as a World War which it was, and no casualty was anymore important than the other. Over 65 mil people died, and to make it all about Jews is the most arrogant thing you Jews can do, its shows how you think you are so much more important than anyone and to even take blood money is so unreal and to be still asking for it is unbelievable , but believe me , its only yourself that believe that your more important than anyone else. Lets be clear you declared war on Germany in 1933. You used Germany and then dragged it through the mud along with the German reputation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, the Jews called for a boycott, krauts responded by trying to kill every Jew in europe, equalibrium.
> 
> Yeah, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right you jews were anything but innocent. You were trying to infiltrate Germany just like you have infiltrated our Gov, and I have to say its getting very old. Were all getting sick of it.
Click to expand...

I understand. You're really are demented enough to think genocide is a fair and reasonable response to a boycott.

As far as "our" government, it sucks for you that Jews have as much power as they do because there's absolutely nothing you can do about it.


----------



## asaratis

Penelope said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd wager not a day passes where you don't think about Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No its your gov, not you jews. Your government.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, the Jews called for a boycott, krauts responded by trying to kill every Jew in europe, equalibrium.
> 
> Yeah, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right you jews were anything but innocent. You were trying to infiltrate Germany just like you have infiltrated our Gov, and I have to say its getting very old. Were all getting sick of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's this WE shit?  You are sorely vexed if you think Jews do not contribute to the greatness of any nation in which they live.  It's the fucking radical Muslim assholes you should be pissed about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry no I do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews. I see lots of Muslim hatred and propaganda, and pushing the US for more sanctions on Iran and pushing rid of Assad. Fight your own wars, you cream the Pals every now and then with our hellfire misses. Leave us out of it. Go after Assad and Iran. What do you need American men for. Use your IDF. I am more than sick of seeing our 22 year olds coming home without arms and legs. Get your Zionist out of our American gov. I care about America not Israel.
Click to expand...




Penelope said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd wager not a day passes where you don't think about Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No its your gov, not you jews. Your government.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, the Jews called for a boycott, krauts responded by trying to kill every Jew in europe, equalibrium.
> 
> Yeah, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right you jews were anything but innocent. You were trying to infiltrate Germany just like you have infiltrated our Gov, and I have to say its getting very old. Were all getting sick of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's this WE shit?  You are sorely vexed if you think Jews do not contribute to the greatness of any nation in which they live.  It's the fucking radical Muslim assholes you should be pissed about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry no I do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews. I see lots of Muslim hatred and propaganda, and pushing the US for more sanctions on Iran and pushing rid of Assad. Fight your own wars, you cream the Pals every now and then with our hellfire misses. Leave us out of it. Go after Assad and Iran. What do you need American men for. Use your IDF. I am more than sick of seeing our 22 year olds coming home without arms and legs. Get your Zionist out of our American gov. I care about America not Israel.
Click to expand...

So you are a separatist.  Okay.

You see nothing good coming from the Jews?  You are either uneducated or demented.  Try these.

jewish contributions to the world - Avast Yahoo Search Results

Click on any one or more of the sites.  Enlighten yourself!


Albert Einstein was a Jew.No comment necessary.Jonas Salk was a Jew.Created first Polio Vaccine.Albert Sabin was a Jew.Developed the oral vaccine for Polio.Galileo was a Jew.Discovered the speed of lightSelman Waksman was a Jew.Discovered Streptomycin. Coined the word ‘antibiotic’.Gabriel Lipmann was a Jew.Discovered color photography.Baruch Blumberg was a jewDiscovered origin and spread of infectious diseases.G. Edelman was a Jew.Discovered chemical structure of antibodies.Briton Epstein was a Jew.Identified first cancer virus.Maria Meyer was a Jew.Structure of atomic nuclei.Julius Mayer was a Jew.Discovered law of thermodynamics.Sigmund Freud was a Jew.Father of Psychotherapy.Christopher Columbus was a Jew (Marano)Discovered the Americas.Benjamin Disraeli was a Jew.Prime Minister of Great Britain 1804-1881Isaac Singer was a Jew.Invented the sewing machine.Levi Strauss was a Jew.Largest manufacturer of Denim Jeans.Joseph Pulitzer was a Jew.Established ‘Pulitzer Prize’ for achievements in journalism, literature, music & art
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
..and that's a short list.  Just wait 'til the full list comes out.


Now tell me you see nothing good coming from Jews.


----------



## SAYIT

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "we," kemosabe? As far as tortured, he was when he was first apprehended. That was six months before he wrote his autobiography. There is no evidence he was tortured while in Polish custody or while writing his autobiography, which he was not forced to do. But the most salient point, is his description of his crimes matches the testimony of other witnesses. That lends credibility to the accuracy of his confessional autobiography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he was tortured and his family threatened, he knew he was going to be murdered but he could still save his family by giving the commies what they wanted, which was the fairy tale about gas chambers and millions dying.
> 
> You can pretend to yourself all you like that he was free to write what he wanted but the reality is he had to save his family and knew he was about to die.
Click to expand...


So you keep repeating that he was "tortured" but post nothing in support of that claim. Were you there by chance?


----------



## SAYIT

Urbanguerrilla said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why there are so Arabs within the Israeli government.  That's why they welcome peaceful Arabs with open arms.
> 
> Middle-East-Info.org - Arabs and Muslims in Israel
> *ARABS AND MUSLIMS IN ISRAELThe freest Arabs, Christians, Jews and Muslims in Mideast are Israelis Even after the "Palestine Liberation Organization" got authority over 95% of the Arab Palestinian population in the Gaza Strip and the West Bank, the more than one million Arab Palestinians in Israel chose to continue to live under Israeli sovereignty in the Jewish state of Israel rather than choosing to live under the all-too-unfortunate oppression which is the lot of their Arab and Muslim brothers throughout the Middle East. 77% of Israeli Arabs would even live nowhere else than in Israel.Moreover, millions of Arab Palestinian imagined "refugees" desire to "return" living in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs in Israel have equal rights under the law
> Arabs in Israel can vote for whoever they want
> Arabs in Israel can worship freely
> Arabs in Israel are entitled to the full same state education as all other Israelis
> Arabs are members of the Israeli parliament and ministers in the governmentIsraeli society gives more opportunity to Arabs than do Arab states to their own citizens. Israeli Arabs and Muslims have the right to vote and to hold public office, like every other Israeli citizen. Nearly one-10th of the Knesset, Israel's parliament, is Arab; there is a mosque in the Knesset building for those who are Muslim. One of the justices of Israel's Supreme Court is an Arab Muslim; so is a minister in the Israeli cabinet. Arabs are active in Israeli commerce, media, education, and law. For headstrong Arabs, bent on protest, Israel is in every respect a paradise compared with any other state in the Middle East.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're fooling yourself, the apartheid state is a racist sh1thole.
Click to expand...


So your Nazi forebears were really fine fellows and Israel is "the apartheid state" and "a racist sh1thole." Got it.


----------



## SAYIT

Penelope said:


> I think because when one really researches the evidence behind all the smoke and mirrors, there really isn't any evidence at all. Has nothing to do with the Germans or Jews or anything. I see it all as a World War which it was, and no casualty was anymore important than the other. Over 65 mil people died, and to make it all about Jews is the most arrogant thing you Jews can do, its shows how you think you are so much more important than anyone and to even take blood money is so unreal and to be still asking for it is unbelievable , but believe me , its only yourself that believe that your more important than anyone else. Lets be clear you declared war on Germany in 1933. You used Germany and then dragged it through the mud along with the German reputation.


 
Yet to deny the murder of millions of people, as you do, for the crime of having been born Jewish is consistent with the "thinking" of only one group of people.


----------



## SAYIT

Penelope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your pick:
> 
> A) they hate Jews more than they love Nazis.
> B) they're still mad at the Nazis for failing.
> C) they don't want Jews to garner any sympathy.
> D) they think if they can convince the planet, the Jews will have to abandon Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are really an arrogant Jew to think we think that much about you. Sick.
Click to expand...


Considering the number of hours you spend here posting your disdain for the "arrogant" Joooo it is rational to conclude you think of nothing else.


----------



## SAYIT

Faun said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your pick:
> 
> A) they hate Jews more than they love Nazis.
> B) they're still mad at the Nazis for failing.
> C) they don't want Jews to garner any sympathy.
> D) they think if they can convince the planet, the Jews will have to abandon Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are really an arrogant Jew to think we think that much about you. Sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd wager not a day passes where you don't think about Jews.
Click to expand...


I wager not a moment.


----------



## SAYIT

Penelope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your pick:
> 
> A) they hate Jews more than they love Nazis.
> B) they're still mad at the Nazis for failing.
> C) they don't want Jews to garner any sympathy.
> D) they think if they can convince the planet, the Jews will have to abandon Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are really an arrogant Jew to think we think that much about you. Sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd wager not a day passes where you don't think about Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its your gov, not you jews. Your government.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think because when one really researches the evidence behind all the smoke and mirrors, there really isn't any evidence at all. Has nothing to do with the Germans or Jews or anything. I see it all as a World War which it was, and no casualty was anymore important than the other. Over 65 mil people died, and to make it all about Jews is the most arrogant thing you Jews can do, its shows how you think you are so much more important than anyone and to even take blood money is so unreal and to be still asking for it is unbelievable , but believe me , its only yourself that believe that your more important than anyone else. Lets be clear you declared war on Germany in 1933. You used Germany and then dragged it through the mud along with the German reputation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, the Jews called for a boycott, krauts responded by trying to kill every Jew in europe, equalibrium.
> 
> Yeah, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right you jews were anything but innocent. You were trying to infiltrate Germany just like you have infiltrated our Gov, and I have to say its getting very old. Were all getting sick of it.
Click to expand...


Uh-huh. From one side of your mouth you claim it's "not you jews. Your government" and from the other side it's your Holocaust denials and justifications ("Right you jews were anything but innocent.") You fool no one.


----------



## Penelope

Faun said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your pick:
> 
> A) they hate Jews more than they love Nazis.
> B) they're still mad at the Nazis for failing.
> C) they don't want Jews to garner any sympathy.
> D) they think if they can convince the planet, the Jews will have to abandon Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are really an arrogant Jew to think we think that much about you. Sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd wager not a day passes where you don't think about Jews.
Click to expand...


Here a link to when reading Israel Hayom became a daily read for me.
http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=8527
Note my join date here. Before that it was and started a few years after 9-11.
Does that answer your question any better? Hope so.

Back to subject at hand. Which is what WWII.


----------



## Penelope

> jewish contributions to the world - Avast Yahoo Search Results
> 
> Click on any one or more of the sites.  Enlighten yourself!
> 
> 
> Albert Einstein was a Jew.No comment necessary.Jonas Salk was a Jew.Created first Polio Vaccine.Albert Sabin was a Jew.Developed the oral vaccine for Polio.Galileo was a Jew.Discovered the speed of lightSelman Waksman was a Jew.Discovered Streptomycin. Coined the word ‘antibiotic’.Gabriel Lipmann was a Jew.Discovered color photography.Baruch Blumberg was a jewDiscovered origin and spread of infectious diseases.G. Edelman was a Jew.Discovered chemical structure of antibodies.Briton Epstein was a Jew.Identified first cancer virus.Maria Meyer was a Jew.Structure of atomic nuclei.Julius Mayer was a Jew.Discovered law of thermodynamics.Sigmund Freud was a Jew.Father of Psychotherapy.Christopher Columbus was a Jew (Marano)Discovered the Americas.Benjamin Disraeli was a Jew.Prime Minister of Great Britain 1804-1881Isaac Singer was a Jew.Invented the sewing machine.Levi Strauss was a Jew.Largest manufacturer of Denim Jeans.Joseph Pulitzer was a Jew.Established ‘Pulitzer Prize’ for achievements in journalism, literature, music & art
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]..and that's a short list.  Just wait 'til the full list comes out.
> 
> 
> Now tell me you see nothing good coming from Jews.



Heres a couple minor things.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sewing_machine
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilary_Koprowski (polio vaccine)

I would enc you to find out where the rest were educated and all they did was build on the discoveries before them.

Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad. 

and how would we know that that person is really a Jew since your own history book, Ezra talks about mass intermarriage.

I am sure with higher education Jews can learn as easily as everyone else, why not?


----------



## Faun

Penelope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your pick:
> 
> A) they hate Jews more than they love Nazis.
> B) they're still mad at the Nazis for failing.
> C) they don't want Jews to garner any sympathy.
> D) they think if they can convince the planet, the Jews will have to abandon Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are really an arrogant Jew to think we think that much about you. Sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd wager not a day passes where you don't think about Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here a link to when reading Israel Hayom became a daily read for me.
> http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=8527
> Note my join date here. Before that it was and started a few years after 9-11.
> Does that answer your question any better? Hope so.
> 
> Back to subject at hand. Which is what WWII.
Click to expand...

I didn't ask you any questions. I get it. You're obsessed with Jews.


----------



## Penelope

Faun said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your pick:
> 
> A) they hate Jews more than they love Nazis.
> B) they're still mad at the Nazis for failing.
> C) they don't want Jews to garner any sympathy.
> D) they think if they can convince the planet, the Jews will have to abandon Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are really an arrogant Jew to think we think that much about you. Sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd wager not a day passes where you don't think about Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here a link to when reading Israel Hayom became a daily read for me.
> http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_article.php?id=8527
> Note my join date here. Before that it was and started a few years after 9-11.
> Does that answer your question any better? Hope so.
> 
> Back to subject at hand. Which is what WWII.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask you any questions. I get it. You're obsessed with Jews.
Click to expand...


I don't know who yous are.


----------



## Faun

Penelope said:


> Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad.


Yeshua.


----------



## Penelope

Faun said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeshua.
Click to expand...


OH man that was good, but no you wouldn't of screwed yourself like that, was Roman and Greek.


----------



## Faun

Penelope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeshua.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH man that was good, but no you wouldn't of screwed yourself like that, was Roman and Greek.
Click to expand...

Yeshua was a descendant of King David, another notable Jew.


----------



## asaratis

Penelope said:


> jewish contributions to the world - Avast Yahoo Search Results
> 
> Click on any one or more of the sites.  Enlighten yourself!
> 
> 
> Albert Einstein was a Jew.No comment necessary.Jonas Salk was a Jew.Created first Polio Vaccine.Albert Sabin was a Jew.Developed the oral vaccine for Polio.Galileo was a Jew.Discovered the speed of lightSelman Waksman was a Jew.Discovered Streptomycin. Coined the word ‘antibiotic’.Gabriel Lipmann was a Jew.Discovered color photography.Baruch Blumberg was a jewDiscovered origin and spread of infectious diseases.G. Edelman was a Jew.Discovered chemical structure of antibodies.Briton Epstein was a Jew.Identified first cancer virus.Maria Meyer was a Jew.Structure of atomic nuclei.Julius Mayer was a Jew.Discovered law of thermodynamics.Sigmund Freud was a Jew.Father of Psychotherapy.Christopher Columbus was a Jew (Marano)Discovered the Americas.Benjamin Disraeli was a Jew.Prime Minister of Great Britain 1804-1881Isaac Singer was a Jew.Invented the sewing machine.Levi Strauss was a Jew.Largest manufacturer of Denim Jeans.Joseph Pulitzer was a Jew.Established ‘Pulitzer Prize’ for achievements in journalism, literature, music & art
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]..and that's a short list.  Just wait 'til the full list comes out.
> 
> 
> Now tell me you see nothing good coming from Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a couple minor things.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sewing_machine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilary_Koprowski (polio vaccine)
> 
> I would enc you to find out where the rest were educated and all they did was build on the discoveries before them.
> 
> Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad.
> 
> and how would we know that that person is really a Jew since your own history book, Ezra talks about mass intermarriage.
> 
> I am sure with higher education Jews can learn as easily as everyone else, why not?
Click to expand...

You're changing the rules as you go.  First you say, "No I do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews."

Then when you see a list of great accomplishments by Jews, albeit perhaps inconsequentially flawed according to your links, you change your plea to, "Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad. "

You are truly mistaken in your idiotic implication that nothing good comes from Israel or Jews.

That you "do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews" is likely attributed either to your ignorance or your denial of established facts.  Either way, you lose!


----------



## Penelope

I know the story. You are not a messianic Jew are you?


----------



## Penelope

asaratis said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewish contributions to the world - Avast Yahoo Search Results
> 
> Click on any one or more of the sites.  Enlighten yourself!
> 
> 
> Albert Einstein was a Jew.No comment necessary.Jonas Salk was a Jew.Created first Polio Vaccine.Albert Sabin was a Jew.Developed the oral vaccine for Polio.Galileo was a Jew.Discovered the speed of lightSelman Waksman was a Jew.Discovered Streptomycin. Coined the word ‘antibiotic’.Gabriel Lipmann was a Jew.Discovered color photography.Baruch Blumberg was a jewDiscovered origin and spread of infectious diseases.G. Edelman was a Jew.Discovered chemical structure of antibodies.Briton Epstein was a Jew.Identified first cancer virus.Maria Meyer was a Jew.Structure of atomic nuclei.Julius Mayer was a Jew.Discovered law of thermodynamics.Sigmund Freud was a Jew.Father of Psychotherapy.Christopher Columbus was a Jew (Marano)Discovered the Americas.Benjamin Disraeli was a Jew.Prime Minister of Great Britain 1804-1881Isaac Singer was a Jew.Invented the sewing machine.Levi Strauss was a Jew.Largest manufacturer of Denim Jeans.Joseph Pulitzer was a Jew.Established ‘Pulitzer Prize’ for achievements in journalism, literature, music & art
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]..and that's a short list.  Just wait 'til the full list comes out.
> 
> 
> Now tell me you see nothing good coming from Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a couple minor things.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sewing_machine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilary_Koprowski (polio vaccine)
> 
> I would enc you to find out where the rest were educated and all they did was build on the discoveries before them.
> 
> Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad.
> 
> and how would we know that that person is really a Jew since your own history book, Ezra talks about mass intermarriage.
> 
> I am sure with higher education Jews can learn as easily as everyone else, why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're changing the rules as you go.  First you say, "No I do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews."
> 
> Then when you see a list of great accomplishments by Jews, albeit perhaps inconsequentially flawed according to your links, you change your plea to, "Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad. "
> 
> You are truly mistaken in your idiotic implication that nothing good comes from Israel or Jews.
> 
> That you "do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews" is likely attributed either to your ignorance or your denial of established facts.  Either way, you lose!
Click to expand...


I think you do. You can't take credit for stuff your guys didn't invent. Most of the stuff you listed is not even true.


----------



## asaratis

Penelope said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewish contributions to the world - Avast Yahoo Search Results
> 
> Click on any one or more of the sites.  Enlighten yourself!
> 
> 
> Albert Einstein was a Jew.No comment necessary.Jonas Salk was a Jew.Created first Polio Vaccine.Albert Sabin was a Jew.Developed the oral vaccine for Polio.Galileo was a Jew.Discovered the speed of lightSelman Waksman was a Jew.Discovered Streptomycin. Coined the word ‘antibiotic’.Gabriel Lipmann was a Jew.Discovered color photography.Baruch Blumberg was a jewDiscovered origin and spread of infectious diseases.G. Edelman was a Jew.Discovered chemical structure of antibodies.Briton Epstein was a Jew.Identified first cancer virus.Maria Meyer was a Jew.Structure of atomic nuclei.Julius Mayer was a Jew.Discovered law of thermodynamics.Sigmund Freud was a Jew.Father of Psychotherapy.Christopher Columbus was a Jew (Marano)Discovered the Americas.Benjamin Disraeli was a Jew.Prime Minister of Great Britain 1804-1881Isaac Singer was a Jew.Invented the sewing machine.Levi Strauss was a Jew.Largest manufacturer of Denim Jeans.Joseph Pulitzer was a Jew.Established ‘Pulitzer Prize’ for achievements in journalism, literature, music & art
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]..and that's a short list.  Just wait 'til the full list comes out.
> 
> 
> Now tell me you see nothing good coming from Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a couple minor things.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sewing_machine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilary_Koprowski (polio vaccine)
> 
> I would enc you to find out where the rest were educated and all they did was build on the discoveries before them.
> 
> Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad.
> 
> and how would we know that that person is really a Jew since your own history book, Ezra talks about mass intermarriage.
> 
> I am sure with higher education Jews can learn as easily as everyone else, why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're changing the rules as you go.  First you say, "No I do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews."
> 
> Then when you see a list of great accomplishments by Jews, albeit perhaps inconsequentially flawed according to your links, you change your plea to, "Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad. "
> 
> You are truly mistaken in your idiotic implication that nothing good comes from Israel or Jews.
> 
> That you "do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews" is likely attributed either to your ignorance or your denial of established facts.  Either way, you lose!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you do. You can't take credit for stuff your guys didn't invent. Most of the stuff you listed is not even true.
Click to expand...

Your arguments are just as silly as anyone's denial of the Holocaust.

I sense that you are incorrigibly fixed in your mistaken disbelief in historical facts.


----------



## Faun

asaratis said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewish contributions to the world - Avast Yahoo Search Results
> 
> Click on any one or more of the sites.  Enlighten yourself!
> 
> 
> Albert Einstein was a Jew.No comment necessary.Jonas Salk was a Jew.Created first Polio Vaccine.Albert Sabin was a Jew.Developed the oral vaccine for Polio.Galileo was a Jew.Discovered the speed of lightSelman Waksman was a Jew.Discovered Streptomycin. Coined the word ‘antibiotic’.Gabriel Lipmann was a Jew.Discovered color photography.Baruch Blumberg was a jewDiscovered origin and spread of infectious diseases.G. Edelman was a Jew.Discovered chemical structure of antibodies.Briton Epstein was a Jew.Identified first cancer virus.Maria Meyer was a Jew.Structure of atomic nuclei.Julius Mayer was a Jew.Discovered law of thermodynamics.Sigmund Freud was a Jew.Father of Psychotherapy.Christopher Columbus was a Jew (Marano)Discovered the Americas.Benjamin Disraeli was a Jew.Prime Minister of Great Britain 1804-1881Isaac Singer was a Jew.Invented the sewing machine.Levi Strauss was a Jew.Largest manufacturer of Denim Jeans.Joseph Pulitzer was a Jew.Established ‘Pulitzer Prize’ for achievements in journalism, literature, music & art
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]..and that's a short list.  Just wait 'til the full list comes out.
> 
> 
> Now tell me you see nothing good coming from Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a couple minor things.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sewing_machine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilary_Koprowski (polio vaccine)
> 
> I would enc you to find out where the rest were educated and all they did was build on the discoveries before them.
> 
> Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad.
> 
> and how would we know that that person is really a Jew since your own history book, Ezra talks about mass intermarriage.
> 
> I am sure with higher education Jews can learn as easily as everyone else, why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're changing the rules as you go.  First you say, "No I do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews."
> 
> Then when you see a list of great accomplishments by Jews, albeit perhaps inconsequentially flawed according to your links, you change your plea to, "Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad. "
> 
> You are truly mistaken in your idiotic implication that nothing good comes from Israel or Jews.
> 
> That you "do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews" is likely attributed either to your ignorance or your denial of established facts.  Either way, you lose!
Click to expand...

The Polio vaccine was absolutely discovered by a Jew.


----------



## Penelope

Faun said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewish contributions to the world - Avast Yahoo Search Results
> 
> Click on any one or more of the sites.  Enlighten yourself!
> 
> 
> Albert Einstein was a Jew.No comment necessary.Jonas Salk was a Jew.Created first Polio Vaccine.Albert Sabin was a Jew.Developed the oral vaccine for Polio.Galileo was a Jew.Discovered the speed of lightSelman Waksman was a Jew.Discovered Streptomycin. Coined the word ‘antibiotic’.Gabriel Lipmann was a Jew.Discovered color photography.Baruch Blumberg was a jewDiscovered origin and spread of infectious diseases.G. Edelman was a Jew.Discovered chemical structure of antibodies.Briton Epstein was a Jew.Identified first cancer virus.Maria Meyer was a Jew.Structure of atomic nuclei.Julius Mayer was a Jew.Discovered law of thermodynamics.Sigmund Freud was a Jew.Father of Psychotherapy.Christopher Columbus was a Jew (Marano)Discovered the Americas.Benjamin Disraeli was a Jew.Prime Minister of Great Britain 1804-1881Isaac Singer was a Jew.Invented the sewing machine.Levi Strauss was a Jew.Largest manufacturer of Denim Jeans.Joseph Pulitzer was a Jew.Established ‘Pulitzer Prize’ for achievements in journalism, literature, music & art
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]..and that's a short list.  Just wait 'til the full list comes out.
> 
> 
> Now tell me you see nothing good coming from Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a couple minor things.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sewing_machine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilary_Koprowski (polio vaccine)
> 
> I would enc you to find out where the rest were educated and all they did was build on the discoveries before them.
> 
> Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad.
> 
> and how would we know that that person is really a Jew since your own history book, Ezra talks about mass intermarriage.
> 
> I am sure with higher education Jews can learn as easily as everyone else, why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're changing the rules as you go.  First you say, "No I do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews."
> 
> Then when you see a list of great accomplishments by Jews, albeit perhaps inconsequentially flawed according to your links, you change your plea to, "Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad. "
> 
> You are truly mistaken in your idiotic implication that nothing good comes from Israel or Jews.
> 
> That you "do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews" is likely attributed either to your ignorance or your denial of established facts.  Either way, you lose!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Polio vaccine was absolutely discovered by a Jew.
Click to expand...


Albert Sabin's subsequent attenuated-live-virus polio vaccine was developed from attenuated polio virus that Sabin had received from Koprowski.


----------



## Faun

Penelope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewish contributions to the world - Avast Yahoo Search Results
> 
> Click on any one or more of the sites.  Enlighten yourself!
> 
> 
> Albert Einstein was a Jew.No comment necessary.Jonas Salk was a Jew.Created first Polio Vaccine.Albert Sabin was a Jew.Developed the oral vaccine for Polio.Galileo was a Jew.Discovered the speed of lightSelman Waksman was a Jew.Discovered Streptomycin. Coined the word ‘antibiotic’.Gabriel Lipmann was a Jew.Discovered color photography.Baruch Blumberg was a jewDiscovered origin and spread of infectious diseases.G. Edelman was a Jew.Discovered chemical structure of antibodies.Briton Epstein was a Jew.Identified first cancer virus.Maria Meyer was a Jew.Structure of atomic nuclei.Julius Mayer was a Jew.Discovered law of thermodynamics.Sigmund Freud was a Jew.Father of Psychotherapy.Christopher Columbus was a Jew (Marano)Discovered the Americas.Benjamin Disraeli was a Jew.Prime Minister of Great Britain 1804-1881Isaac Singer was a Jew.Invented the sewing machine.Levi Strauss was a Jew.Largest manufacturer of Denim Jeans.Joseph Pulitzer was a Jew.Established ‘Pulitzer Prize’ for achievements in journalism, literature, music & art
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]..and that's a short list.  Just wait 'til the full list comes out.
> 
> 
> Now tell me you see nothing good coming from Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a couple minor things.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sewing_machine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilary_Koprowski (polio vaccine)
> 
> I would enc you to find out where the rest were educated and all they did was build on the discoveries before them.
> 
> Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad.
> 
> and how would we know that that person is really a Jew since your own history book, Ezra talks about mass intermarriage.
> 
> I am sure with higher education Jews can learn as easily as everyone else, why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're changing the rules as you go.  First you say, "No I do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews."
> 
> Then when you see a list of great accomplishments by Jews, albeit perhaps inconsequentially flawed according to your links, you change your plea to, "Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad. "
> 
> You are truly mistaken in your idiotic implication that nothing good comes from Israel or Jews.
> 
> That you "do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews" is likely attributed either to your ignorance or your denial of established facts.  Either way, you lose!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Polio vaccine was absolutely discovered by a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Albert Sabin's subsequent attenuated-live-virus polio vaccine was developed from attenuated polio virus that Sabin had received from Koprowski.
Click to expand...

Yeah, so? Koprowski was Jew. I like how you say your problems aren't with Jews, but "Jewish infiltration in our government" (paraphrased), but you can't seem to control your anti-Semitism enough to fool anyone into believing you mean that.


----------



## Penelope

Faun said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewish contributions to the world - Avast Yahoo Search Results
> 
> Click on any one or more of the sites.  Enlighten yourself!
> 
> 
> Albert Einstein was a Jew.No comment necessary.Jonas Salk was a Jew.Created first Polio Vaccine.Albert Sabin was a Jew.Developed the oral vaccine for Polio.Galileo was a Jew.Discovered the speed of lightSelman Waksman was a Jew.Discovered Streptomycin. Coined the word ‘antibiotic’.Gabriel Lipmann was a Jew.Discovered color photography.Baruch Blumberg was a jewDiscovered origin and spread of infectious diseases.G. Edelman was a Jew.Discovered chemical structure of antibodies.Briton Epstein was a Jew.Identified first cancer virus.Maria Meyer was a Jew.Structure of atomic nuclei.Julius Mayer was a Jew.Discovered law of thermodynamics.Sigmund Freud was a Jew.Father of Psychotherapy.Christopher Columbus was a Jew (Marano)Discovered the Americas.Benjamin Disraeli was a Jew.Prime Minister of Great Britain 1804-1881Isaac Singer was a Jew.Invented the sewing machine.Levi Strauss was a Jew.Largest manufacturer of Denim Jeans.Joseph Pulitzer was a Jew.Established ‘Pulitzer Prize’ for achievements in journalism, literature, music & art
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]..and that's a short list.  Just wait 'til the full list comes out.
> 
> 
> Now tell me you see nothing good coming from Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a couple minor things.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sewing_machine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilary_Koprowski (polio vaccine)
> 
> I would enc you to find out where the rest were educated and all they did was build on the discoveries before them.
> 
> Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad.
> 
> and how would we know that that person is really a Jew since your own history book, Ezra talks about mass intermarriage.
> 
> I am sure with higher education Jews can learn as easily as everyone else, why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're changing the rules as you go.  First you say, "No I do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews."
> 
> Then when you see a list of great accomplishments by Jews, albeit perhaps inconsequentially flawed according to your links, you change your plea to, "Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad. "
> 
> You are truly mistaken in your idiotic implication that nothing good comes from Israel or Jews.
> 
> That you "do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews" is likely attributed either to your ignorance or your denial of established facts.  Either way, you lose!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Polio vaccine was absolutely discovered by a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Albert Sabin's subsequent attenuated-live-virus polio vaccine was developed from attenuated polio virus that Sabin had received from Koprowski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so? Koprowski was Jew. I like how you say your problems aren't with Jews, but "Jewish infiltration in our government" (paraphrased), but you can't seem to control your anti-Semitism enough to fool anyone into believing you mean that.
Click to expand...


Really I can find nothing at all stating how he was a Jew.


----------



## asaratis

Penelope said:


> I know the story. You are not a messianic Jew are you?


If you're speaking of me, yes, you are correct.  I am not a Jew.  Why do you erroneously conclude that every person that opposes your anti-Semitic views must be Jewish?

You are severely warped.


----------



## asaratis

Penelope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a couple minor things.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sewing_machine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilary_Koprowski (polio vaccine)
> 
> I would enc you to find out where the rest were educated and all they did was build on the discoveries before them.
> 
> Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad.
> 
> and how would we know that that person is really a Jew since your own history book, Ezra talks about mass intermarriage.
> 
> I am sure with higher education Jews can learn as easily as everyone else, why not?
> 
> 
> 
> You're changing the rules as you go.  First you say, "No I do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews."
> 
> Then when you see a list of great accomplishments by Jews, albeit perhaps inconsequentially flawed according to your links, you change your plea to, "Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad. "
> 
> You are truly mistaken in your idiotic implication that nothing good comes from Israel or Jews.
> 
> That you "do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews" is likely attributed either to your ignorance or your denial of established facts.  Either way, you lose!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Polio vaccine was absolutely discovered by a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Albert Sabin's subsequent attenuated-live-virus polio vaccine was developed from attenuated polio virus that Sabin had received from Koprowski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so? Koprowski was Jew. I like how you say your problems aren't with Jews, but "Jewish infiltration in our government" (paraphrased), but you can't seem to control your anti-Semitism enough to fool anyone into believing you mean that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really I can find nothing at all stating how he was a Jew.
Click to expand...

Try this.

http://www.whoislog.info/profile/hilary-koprowski.html

...or you could simply DENY IT!


----------



## Penelope

asaratis said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're changing the rules as you go.  First you say, "No I do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews."
> 
> Then when you see a list of great accomplishments by Jews, albeit perhaps inconsequentially flawed according to your links, you change your plea to, "Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad. "
> 
> You are truly mistaken in your idiotic implication that nothing good comes from Israel or Jews.
> 
> That you "do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews" is likely attributed either to your ignorance or your denial of established facts.  Either way, you lose!
> 
> 
> 
> The Polio vaccine was absolutely discovered by a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Albert Sabin's subsequent attenuated-live-virus polio vaccine was developed from attenuated polio virus that Sabin had received from Koprowski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so? Koprowski was Jew. I like how you say your problems aren't with Jews, but "Jewish infiltration in our government" (paraphrased), but you can't seem to control your anti-Semitism enough to fool anyone into believing you mean that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really I can find nothing at all stating how he was a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try this.
> 
> http://www.whoislog.info/profile/hilary-koprowski.html
> 
> ...or you could simply DENY IT!
Click to expand...


Got nothing to substantiate you hypothesis hey!!


----------



## asaratis

Penelope said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Polio vaccine was absolutely discovered by a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albert Sabin's subsequent attenuated-live-virus polio vaccine was developed from attenuated polio virus that Sabin had received from Koprowski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so? Koprowski was Jew. I like how you say your problems aren't with Jews, but "Jewish infiltration in our government" (paraphrased), but you can't seem to control your anti-Semitism enough to fool anyone into believing you mean that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really I can find nothing at all stating how he was a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try this.
> 
> http://www.whoislog.info/profile/hilary-koprowski.html
> 
> ...or you could simply DENY IT!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got nothing to substantiate you hypothesis hey!!
Click to expand...

Did you bother to read the biographical link?

Hilary Koprowski (born December 5, 1916, in Warsaw, Poland) is a Polish virologist and immunologist, and inventor of the world's first effective live polio vaccine. *Born to a family of Jewish background,* Hilary Koprowski grew up in Warsaw where he attended the Mikołaj Rej High School and from age twelve took piano lessons at the Warsaw Conservatory. He received his medical degree from the Faculty of Medicine at Warsaw University in 1939. He also received music degrees from the Warsaw Conservatory and, in 1940, from the Santa Cecilia Conservatory in Rome. He adopted scientific research as his life's work, though he never gave up music and composed several musical works.* In 1939, after the Nazi invasion of Poland Koprowski and his wife Irena, a medical doctor, fled from Poland* using Koprowski family business connections in Manchester England.


Now, why do you suppose he fled Poland when the Jew hating Nazis invaded?   Duh!


----------



## Penelope

asaratis said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Albert Sabin's subsequent attenuated-live-virus polio vaccine was developed from attenuated polio virus that Sabin had received from Koprowski.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so? Koprowski was Jew. I like how you say your problems aren't with Jews, but "Jewish infiltration in our government" (paraphrased), but you can't seem to control your anti-Semitism enough to fool anyone into believing you mean that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really I can find nothing at all stating how he was a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try this.
> 
> http://www.whoislog.info/profile/hilary-koprowski.html
> 
> ...or you could simply DENY IT!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got nothing to substantiate you hypothesis hey!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you bother to read the biographical link?
> 
> Hilary Koprowski (born December 5, 1916, in Warsaw, Poland) is a Polish virologist and immunologist, and inventor of the world's first effective live polio vaccine. *Born to a family of Jewish background,* Hilary Koprowski grew up in Warsaw where he attended the Mikołaj Rej High School and from age twelve took piano lessons at the Warsaw Conservatory. He received his medical degree from the Faculty of Medicine at Warsaw University in 1939. He also received music degrees from the Warsaw Conservatory and, in 1940, from the Santa Cecilia Conservatory in Rome. He adopted scientific research as his life's work, though he never gave up music and composed several musical works.* In 1939, after the Nazi invasion of Poland Koprowski and his wife Irena, a medical doctor, fled from Poland* using Koprowski family business connections in Manchester England.
> 
> 
> Now, why do you suppose he fled Poland when the Jew hating Nazis invaded?   Duh!
Click to expand...


That doesn't mean he was Jew, born to a family with Jewish background. He said he was Polish, that does not mean he was Jew. Crap you have no idea who is a jew or not. Apparently he didn't consider himself a Jew.  What is every Polish person a Jew now? I doubt he was a Jew as the other two Jews stole his invention.

Now you show me in the Wiki art. that art. was taken from where it says he was born to a family of Jews. Get over youself.


----------



## Mindful

"The polio vaccine was absolutely discovered by a Jew"

So was stuff in the  I-phone.


----------



## Penelope

Faun said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewish contributions to the world - Avast Yahoo Search Results
> 
> Click on any one or more of the sites.  Enlighten yourself!
> 
> 
> Albert Einstein was a Jew.No comment necessary.Jonas Salk was a Jew.Created first Polio Vaccine.Albert Sabin was a Jew.Developed the oral vaccine for Polio.Galileo was a Jew.Discovered the speed of lightSelman Waksman was a Jew.Discovered Streptomycin. Coined the word ‘antibiotic’.Gabriel Lipmann was a Jew.Discovered color photography.Baruch Blumberg was a jewDiscovered origin and spread of infectious diseases.G. Edelman was a Jew.Discovered chemical structure of antibodies.Briton Epstein was a Jew.Identified first cancer virus.Maria Meyer was a Jew.Structure of atomic nuclei.Julius Mayer was a Jew.Discovered law of thermodynamics.Sigmund Freud was a Jew.Father of Psychotherapy.Christopher Columbus was a Jew (Marano)Discovered the Americas.Benjamin Disraeli was a Jew.Prime Minister of Great Britain 1804-1881Isaac Singer was a Jew.Invented the sewing machine.Levi Strauss was a Jew.Largest manufacturer of Denim Jeans.Joseph Pulitzer was a Jew.Established ‘Pulitzer Prize’ for achievements in journalism, literature, music & art
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]..and that's a short list.  Just wait 'til the full list comes out.
> 
> 
> Now tell me you see nothing good coming from Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a couple minor things.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sewing_machine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilary_Koprowski (polio vaccine)
> 
> I would enc you to find out where the rest were educated and all they did was build on the discoveries before them.
> 
> Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad.
> 
> and how would we know that that person is really a Jew since your own history book, Ezra talks about mass intermarriage.
> 
> I am sure with higher education Jews can learn as easily as everyone else, why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're changing the rules as you go.  First you say, "No I do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews."
> 
> Then when you see a list of great accomplishments by Jews, albeit perhaps inconsequentially flawed according to your links, you change your plea to, "Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad. "
> 
> You are truly mistaken in your idiotic implication that nothing good comes from Israel or Jews.
> 
> That you "do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews" is likely attributed either to your ignorance or your denial of established facts.  Either way, you lose!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Polio vaccine was absolutely discovered by a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Albert Sabin's subsequent attenuated-live-virus polio vaccine was developed from attenuated polio virus that Sabin had received from Koprowski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so? Koprowski was Jew. I like how you say your problems aren't with Jews, but "Jewish infiltration in our government" (paraphrased), but you can't seem to control your anti-Semitism enough to fool anyone into believing you mean that.
Click to expand...




Faun said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewish contributions to the world - Avast Yahoo Search Results
> 
> Click on any one or more of the sites.  Enlighten yourself!
> 
> 
> Albert Einstein was a Jew.No comment necessary.Jonas Salk was a Jew.Created first Polio Vaccine.Albert Sabin was a Jew.Developed the oral vaccine for Polio.Galileo was a Jew.Discovered the speed of lightSelman Waksman was a Jew.Discovered Streptomycin. Coined the word ‘antibiotic’.Gabriel Lipmann was a Jew.Discovered color photography.Baruch Blumberg was a jewDiscovered origin and spread of infectious diseases.G. Edelman was a Jew.Discovered chemical structure of antibodies.Briton Epstein was a Jew.Identified first cancer virus.Maria Meyer was a Jew.Structure of atomic nuclei.Julius Mayer was a Jew.Discovered law of thermodynamics.Sigmund Freud was a Jew.Father of Psychotherapy.Christopher Columbus was a Jew (Marano)Discovered the Americas.Benjamin Disraeli was a Jew.Prime Minister of Great Britain 1804-1881Isaac Singer was a Jew.Invented the sewing machine.Levi Strauss was a Jew.Largest manufacturer of Denim Jeans.Joseph Pulitzer was a Jew.Established ‘Pulitzer Prize’ for achievements in journalism, literature, music & art
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]..and that's a short list.  Just wait 'til the full list comes out.
> 
> 
> Now tell me you see nothing good coming from Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a couple minor things.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sewing_machine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilary_Koprowski (polio vaccine)
> 
> I would enc you to find out where the rest were educated and all they did was build on the discoveries before them.
> 
> Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad.
> 
> and how would we know that that person is really a Jew since your own history book, Ezra talks about mass intermarriage.
> 
> I am sure with higher education Jews can learn as easily as everyone else, why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're changing the rules as you go.  First you say, "No I do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews."
> 
> Then when you see a list of great accomplishments by Jews, albeit perhaps inconsequentially flawed according to your links, you change your plea to, "Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad. "
> 
> You are truly mistaken in your idiotic implication that nothing good comes from Israel or Jews.
> 
> That you "do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews" is likely attributed either to your ignorance or your denial of established facts.  Either way, you lose!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Polio vaccine was absolutely discovered by a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Albert Sabin's subsequent attenuated-live-virus polio vaccine was developed from attenuated polio virus that Sabin had received from Koprowski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so? Koprowski was Jew. I like how you say your problems aren't with Jews, but "Jewish infiltration in our government" (paraphrased), but you can't seem to control your anti-Semitism enough to fool anyone into believing you mean that.
Click to expand...




Mindful said:


> "The polio vaccine was absolutely discovered by a Jew"
> 
> So was stuff in the  I-phone.



No he wasn't read the post. You have nothing to substantiate that like want a be belief, he was a self proclaimed polish man. You can make these claims all day long, but it doesn't mean its true, but what is truth to a jew.


----------



## Penelope

Mindful said:


> "The polio vaccine was absolutely discovered by a Jew"
> 
> So was stuff in the  I-phone.


Please now supply link to whom you* think* invented the IPhone??


----------



## Mindful

"Please now supply link to whom you* think* invented the IPhone??"

You just want an excuse to fight.


----------



## Penelope

Mindful said:


> "Please now supply link to whom you* think* invented the IPhone??"
> 
> You just want an excuse to fight.



No I want you to back up your statement, don't you think you should to make such a huge claim, not sure what you meant by it,
invention of the Iphone, or what things in it?


----------



## Mindful

"No I want you to back up your statement"

How many times have I heard that one before.


----------



## Penelope

Mindful said:


> "No I want you to back up your statement"
> 
> How many times have I heard that one before.



I'm sure, but that is ok, all inventions are based and dependent on previous knowledge and its seldom one person who puts it all together.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Peach said:


> How does a human address them? Is ignoring them immoral? Shouldn't they be confronted?



Just recognize that they are standard democrats, and ignore them.


----------



## Mindful

"Seldom one person who puts it all together"

That what I said. "Stuff" in the IPad.


----------



## asaratis

Penelope said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so? Koprowski was Jew. I like how you say your problems aren't with Jews, but "Jewish infiltration in our government" (paraphrased), but you can't seem to control your anti-Semitism enough to fool anyone into believing you mean that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really I can find nothing at all stating how he was a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try this.
> 
> http://www.whoislog.info/profile/hilary-koprowski.html
> 
> ...or you could simply DENY IT!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got nothing to substantiate you hypothesis hey!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you bother to read the biographical link?
> 
> Hilary Koprowski (born December 5, 1916, in Warsaw, Poland) is a Polish virologist and immunologist, and inventor of the world's first effective live polio vaccine. *Born to a family of Jewish background,* Hilary Koprowski grew up in Warsaw where he attended the Mikołaj Rej High School and from age twelve took piano lessons at the Warsaw Conservatory. He received his medical degree from the Faculty of Medicine at Warsaw University in 1939. He also received music degrees from the Warsaw Conservatory and, in 1940, from the Santa Cecilia Conservatory in Rome. He adopted scientific research as his life's work, though he never gave up music and composed several musical works.* In 1939, after the Nazi invasion of Poland Koprowski and his wife Irena, a medical doctor, fled from Poland* using Koprowski family business connections in Manchester England.
> 
> 
> Now, why do you suppose he fled Poland when the Jew hating Nazis invaded?   Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean he was Jew, born to a family with Jewish background. He said he was Polish, that does not mean he was Jew. Crap you have no idea who is a jew or not. Apparently he didn't consider himself a Jew.  What is every Polish person a Jew now? I doubt he was a Jew as the other two Jews stole his invention.
> 
> Now you show me in the Wiki art. that art. was taken from where it says he was born to a family of Jews. Get over youself.
Click to expand...

My , my...you are truly puerile and stupid.  But, then it takes those attributes to be a Holocaust denier.


----------



## Penelope

Mindful said:


> "Seldom one person who puts it all together"
> 
> That what I said. "Stuff" in the IPad.



Duh, what stuff? And what jews?


----------



## Penelope

asaratis said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really I can find nothing at all stating how he was a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> Try this.
> 
> http://www.whoislog.info/profile/hilary-koprowski.html
> 
> ...or you could simply DENY IT!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got nothing to substantiate you hypothesis hey!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you bother to read the biographical link?
> 
> Hilary Koprowski (born December 5, 1916, in Warsaw, Poland) is a Polish virologist and immunologist, and inventor of the world's first effective live polio vaccine. *Born to a family of Jewish background,* Hilary Koprowski grew up in Warsaw where he attended the Mikołaj Rej High School and from age twelve took piano lessons at the Warsaw Conservatory. He received his medical degree from the Faculty of Medicine at Warsaw University in 1939. He also received music degrees from the Warsaw Conservatory and, in 1940, from the Santa Cecilia Conservatory in Rome. He adopted scientific research as his life's work, though he never gave up music and composed several musical works.* In 1939, after the Nazi invasion of Poland Koprowski and his wife Irena, a medical doctor, fled from Poland* using Koprowski family business connections in Manchester England.
> 
> 
> Now, why do you suppose he fled Poland when the Jew hating Nazis invaded?   Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean he was Jew, born to a family with Jewish background. He said he was Polish, that does not mean he was Jew. Crap you have no idea who is a jew or not. Apparently he didn't consider himself a Jew.  What is every Polish person a Jew now? I doubt he was a Jew as the other two Jews stole his invention.
> 
> Now you show me in the Wiki art. that art. was taken from where it says he was born to a family of Jews. Get over youself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My , my...you are truly puerile and stupid.  But, then it takes those attributes to be a Holocaust denier.
Click to expand...


Oh  a stupid person would believe in the made up story. Or a Jew who wants  a what monthly check.


----------



## Penelope

I am officially done with this thread. Its a waste of time, and I have seen no evidence at all except here say for the evidence of the gas chambers.  So Bye Bye!!!
Do yourselves a big favor and research typhus and starvation during WWII.


----------



## asaratis

Penelope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a couple minor things.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sewing_machine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilary_Koprowski (polio vaccine)
> 
> I would enc you to find out where the rest were educated and all they did was build on the discoveries before them.
> 
> Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad.
> 
> and how would we know that that person is really a Jew since your own history book, Ezra talks about mass intermarriage.
> 
> I am sure with higher education Jews can learn as easily as everyone else, why not?
> 
> 
> 
> You're changing the rules as you go.  First you say, "No I do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews."
> 
> Then when you see a list of great accomplishments by Jews, albeit perhaps inconsequentially flawed according to your links, you change your plea to, "Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad. "
> 
> You are truly mistaken in your idiotic implication that nothing good comes from Israel or Jews.
> 
> That you "do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews" is likely attributed either to your ignorance or your denial of established facts.  Either way, you lose!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Polio vaccine was absolutely discovered by a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Albert Sabin's subsequent attenuated-live-virus polio vaccine was developed from attenuated polio virus that Sabin had received from Koprowski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so? Koprowski was Jew. I like how you say your problems aren't with Jews, but "Jewish infiltration in our government" (paraphrased), but you can't seem to control your anti-Semitism enough to fool anyone into believing you mean that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a couple minor things.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sewing_machine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilary_Koprowski (polio vaccine)
> 
> I would enc you to find out where the rest were educated and all they did was build on the discoveries before them.
> 
> Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad.
> 
> and how would we know that that person is really a Jew since your own history book, Ezra talks about mass intermarriage.
> 
> I am sure with higher education Jews can learn as easily as everyone else, why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're changing the rules as you go.  First you say, "No I do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews."
> 
> Then when you see a list of great accomplishments by Jews, albeit perhaps inconsequentially flawed according to your links, you change your plea to, "Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad. "
> 
> You are truly mistaken in your idiotic implication that nothing good comes from Israel or Jews.
> 
> That you "do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews" is likely attributed either to your ignorance or your denial of established facts.  Either way, you lose!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Polio vaccine was absolutely discovered by a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Albert Sabin's subsequent attenuated-live-virus polio vaccine was developed from attenuated polio virus that Sabin had received from Koprowski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so? Koprowski was Jew. I like how you say your problems aren't with Jews, but "Jewish infiltration in our government" (paraphrased), but you can't seem to control your anti-Semitism enough to fool anyone into believing you mean that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The polio vaccine was absolutely discovered by a Jew"
> 
> So was stuff in the  I-phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he wasn't read the post. You have nothing to substantiate that like want a be belief, he was a self proclaimed polish man. You can make these claims all day long, but it doesn't mean its true, but what is truth to a jew.
Click to expand...

Likely, you will stupidly deny this too, but here is another link...to a list of POLISH JEWS.

List of Polish Jews - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

*Sciences*

Zygmunt Bauman, sociologist
Leslie Brent, immunologist
Georges Charpak, physicist, Nobel Prize winner (1992)
Kasimir Fajans, physicist
Ludwik Hirszfeld, microbiologist and scientist
Roald Hoffmann (born 1937), chemist and writer; Nobel Prize winner (1981)
Leopold Infeld, physicist
Hilary Koprowski, immunologist
Abraham Lempel, computer scientist
Albert Abraham Michelson[23] (1852-1931), physicist; Nobel Prize winner (1907)
Jakub Natanson, chemist
Isidor Isaac Rabi, physicist, Nobel Prize winner (1944)
Ludwik Rajchman, Polish bacteriologist; first Chairman of UNICEF
Tadeus Reichstein, chemist, Nobel Prize winner (1950)
Albert Sabin, inventor of the oral Polio vaccine
Joseph Slawny, physicist (especially Statistical Mechanics)
Abraham Sztern (1762-1842), inventor
Ary Sternfeld, founder of astronautics
Paweł Śpiewak, sociologist, historian, politician and director of the Jewish Historical Institute



****************************
He also married a child of the Grasberg family.


----------



## asaratis

Penelope said:


> I am officially done with this thread. Its a waste of time, and I have seen no evidence at all except here say for the evidence of the gas chambers.  So Bye Bye!!!
> Do yourselves a big favor and research typhus and starvation during WWII.


Oh, please don't leave us!  What will we ever do without your incessant denial of the truth?


By the way, genius...its _hearsay_!

Do yourself and the rest of us a favor.....get a real education!


----------



## SAYIT

Penelope said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so? Koprowski was Jew. I like how you say your problems aren't with Jews, but "Jewish infiltration in our government" (paraphrased), but you can't seem to control your anti-Semitism enough to fool anyone into believing you mean that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really I can find nothing at all stating how he was a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try this.
> 
> http://www.whoislog.info/profile/hilary-koprowski.html
> 
> ...or you could simply DENY IT!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got nothing to substantiate you hypothesis hey!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you bother to read the biographical link?
> 
> Hilary Koprowski (born December 5, 1916, in Warsaw, Poland) is a Polish virologist and immunologist, and inventor of the world's first effective live polio vaccine. *Born to a family of Jewish background,* Hilary Koprowski grew up in Warsaw where he attended the Mikołaj Rej High School and from age twelve took piano lessons at the Warsaw Conservatory. He received his medical degree from the Faculty of Medicine at Warsaw University in 1939. He also received music degrees from the Warsaw Conservatory and, in 1940, from the Santa Cecilia Conservatory in Rome. He adopted scientific research as his life's work, though he never gave up music and composed several musical works.* In 1939, after the Nazi invasion of Poland Koprowski and his wife Irena, a medical doctor, fled from Poland* using Koprowski family business connections in Manchester England.
> 
> 
> Now, why do you suppose he fled Poland when the Jew hating Nazis invaded?   Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean he was Jew, born to a family with Jewish background. He said he was Polish, that does not mean he was Jew.
Click to expand...


Yeah, because there was no such thing as a Polish Jew.
Woo ... blind deaf and very, very DUMB.


----------



## SAYIT

Penelope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a couple minor things.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sewing_machine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilary_Koprowski (polio vaccine)
> 
> I would enc you to find out where the rest were educated and all they did was build on the discoveries before them.
> 
> Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad.
> 
> and how would we know that that person is really a Jew since your own history book, Ezra talks about mass intermarriage.
> 
> I am sure with higher education Jews can learn as easily as everyone else, why not?
> 
> 
> 
> You're changing the rules as you go.  First you say, "No I do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews."
> 
> Then when you see a list of great accomplishments by Jews, albeit perhaps inconsequentially flawed according to your links, you change your plea to, "Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad. "
> 
> You are truly mistaken in your idiotic implication that nothing good comes from Israel or Jews.
> 
> That you "do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews" is likely attributed either to your ignorance or your denial of established facts.  Either way, you lose!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Polio vaccine was absolutely discovered by a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Albert Sabin's subsequent attenuated-live-virus polio vaccine was developed from attenuated polio virus that Sabin had received from Koprowski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so? Koprowski was Jew. I like how you say your problems aren't with Jews, but "Jewish infiltration in our government" (paraphrased), but you can't seem to control your anti-Semitism enough to fool anyone into believing you mean that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a couple minor things.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sewing_machine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilary_Koprowski (polio vaccine)
> 
> I would enc you to find out where the rest were educated and all they did was build on the discoveries before them.
> 
> Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad.
> 
> and how would we know that that person is really a Jew since your own history book, Ezra talks about mass intermarriage.
> 
> I am sure with higher education Jews can learn as easily as everyone else, why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're changing the rules as you go.  First you say, "No I do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews."
> 
> Then when you see a list of great accomplishments by Jews, albeit perhaps inconsequentially flawed according to your links, you change your plea to, "Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad. "
> 
> You are truly mistaken in your idiotic implication that nothing good comes from Israel or Jews.
> 
> That you "do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews" is likely attributed either to your ignorance or your denial of established facts.  Either way, you lose!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Polio vaccine was absolutely discovered by a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Albert Sabin's subsequent attenuated-live-virus polio vaccine was developed from attenuated polio virus that Sabin had received from Koprowski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so? Koprowski was Jew. I like how you say your problems aren't with Jews, but "Jewish infiltration in our government" (paraphrased), but you can't seem to control your anti-Semitism enough to fool anyone into believing you mean that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The polio vaccine was absolutely discovered by a Jew"
> 
> So was stuff in the  I-phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he wasn't read the post. You have nothing to substantiate that like want a be belief, he was a self proclaimed polish man. You can make these claims all day long, but it doesn't mean its true, but what is truth to a jew.
Click to expand...


A "self proclaimed polish man?"
Really?  
It is hard to imagine how anyone could be as ignorant as your posts make you appear.


----------



## SAYIT

asaratis said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am officially done with this thread. Its a waste of time, and I have seen no evidence at all except here say for the evidence of the gas chambers.  So Bye Bye!!!
> Do yourselves a big favor and research typhus and starvation during WWII.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please don't leave us!  What will we ever do without your incessant denial of the truth?
> 
> 
> By the way, genius...its _hearsay_!
> 
> Do yourself and the rest of us a favor.....get a real education!
Click to expand...


You can't educate a Nazi jackass. You can train her to perform a few parlor tricks but that's about it.


----------



## Faun

Penelope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a couple minor things.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sewing_machine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilary_Koprowski (polio vaccine)
> 
> I would enc you to find out where the rest were educated and all they did was build on the discoveries before them.
> 
> Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad.
> 
> and how would we know that that person is really a Jew since your own history book, Ezra talks about mass intermarriage.
> 
> I am sure with higher education Jews can learn as easily as everyone else, why not?
> 
> 
> 
> You're changing the rules as you go.  First you say, "No I do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews."
> 
> Then when you see a list of great accomplishments by Jews, albeit perhaps inconsequentially flawed according to your links, you change your plea to, "Now what I would like is any jewish inventions before 1 Ad. "
> 
> You are truly mistaken in your idiotic implication that nothing good comes from Israel or Jews.
> 
> That you "do not see anything good coming from Israel or Jews" is likely attributed either to your ignorance or your denial of established facts.  Either way, you lose!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Polio vaccine was absolutely discovered by a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Albert Sabin's subsequent attenuated-live-virus polio vaccine was developed from attenuated polio virus that Sabin had received from Koprowski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so? Koprowski was Jew. I like how you say your problems aren't with Jews, but "Jewish infiltration in our government" (paraphrased), but you can't seem to control your anti-Semitism enough to fool anyone into believing you mean that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he wasn't read the post. You have nothing to substantiate that like want a be belief, he was a self proclaimed polish man. You can make these claims all day long, but it doesn't mean its true, but what is truth to a jew.
Click to expand...

Why are you so desperate for Koprowswi to not be Jewish? Why are you so invested in deceit? To correct your statement, it reads, "what is truth to a desperate jew-hater?"

You want proof that Koprowswi was a Jew ... ?

1. Just look at that nose!






2. He was a doctor & scientist. Most Jews are either doctors, bankers, or controlling the media or controlling the government.

3. Like many Jews, he fled Poland when the dirty krauts invaded.

4. He was very smart. That's self evident by his development of a Polio vaccine. And Jews are typically very smart.

5. Even in death, he makes devout anti-Semites like you look like complete brain-dead babbling imbeciles. A very Jewish trait.

and 6, and most compelling ... he wasn't just "born to a family of Jewish background," ...

*Hilary Koprowski*

A pioneer in the development of the oral polio and modern rabies vaccines, Koprowski was the first scientist, together with colleagues, to be granted a patent for monoclonal antibodies.

*Born to Jewish parents*, Koprowski was the only son of one of Russia's first female dentists and a Russian soldier who had survived the sinking of his ship during the Russian-Japanese war. In 1938 Koprowski married Irena Koprowska, a fellow medical student, with whom he had two sons. When the Nazis invaded Poland Koprowski initally looked to join the Polish army, but was forced to depart with Irena, then in the late stages of pregnancy, and his parents. They fled temporarily to Rome, before escaping to Rio de Janeiro and then New York in December 1944.​
Sorry to ruin your day.


----------



## Faun

Penelope said:


> I am officially done with this thread. Its a waste of time, and I have seen no evidence at all except here say for the evidence of the gas chambers.  So Bye Bye!!!
> Do yourselves a big favor and research typhus and starvation during WWII.


Officially, you were never in it. Spitting, hissing, and denying reality is not really offering anything. At any rate ... don't let the door knob hit ya on the where the good Lord split ya.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

SAYIT said:


> So your Nazi forebears were really fine fellows and Israel is "the apartheid state" and "a racist sh1thole." Got it.



The Nazis were the forebears of the zionists like you, yes


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> Unfortunate that you don't understand what you've read.



I understand perfectly, unfortunate that you keep banging on about books, you must know nothing about the subject.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Faun said:


> And you can pretend his was the only confession. Adolf Eichmann, for example, confirmed Höss' claim that he was indiscriminately killing Jews by order of Hitler.



Eichmann was kidnapped, drugged, interrogated for days without sleep knowing he was to be murdered.

He told them whatever they wanted to hear in an attempt to save his skin.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Delta4Embassy said:


> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?



Because I'm interested in verifiable truth, not myths and fairy tales.


----------



## Mindful

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm interested in verifiable truth, not myths and fairy tales.
Click to expand...


Anything else?


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I don't understand about deniers is if you're such fans of the Nazis why deny their 'crowning achievement' as with the Holocaust? If you're not fans of the Nazis, why deny what they did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm interested in verifiable truth, not myths and fairy tales.
Click to expand...

You have no idea what the truth looks like because all your truth comes from blogs.


----------



## toastman

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can pretend his was the only confession. Adolf Eichmann, for example, confirmed Höss' claim that he was indiscriminately killing Jews by order of Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eichmann was kidnapped, drugged, interrogated for days without sleep knowing he was to be murdered.
> 
> He told them whatever they wanted to hear in an attempt to save his skin.
Click to expand...


Eichmann was murdered ? Wow, and here I thought he was executed for war crimes.
Fuck you Holocaust deniers are idiots


----------



## toastman

Penelope said:


> I am officially done with this thread. Its a waste of time, and I have seen no evidence at all except here say for the evidence of the gas chambers.  So Bye Bye!!!
> Do yourselves a big favor and research typhus and starvation during WWII.



If I were you I would have left way before I made a fool of myself like you did in every single page in this thread. It's almost like your a Jewish person pretending to be a Holocaust Denier to make Holocaust deniers look bad


----------



## toastman

Penelope said:


> I am officially done with this thread. Its a waste of time, and I have seen no evidence at all except here say for the evidence of the gas chambers.  So Bye Bye!!!
> Do yourselves a big favor and research typhus and starvation during WWII.



If I were you I would have left way before I made a fool of myself like you did in every single page in this thread. It's almost like your a Jewish person pretending to be a Holocaust Denier to make Holocaust deniers look bad


----------



## JakeStarkey

Penelope is either mentally feeble, woefully ig,norant, malignantly motivated, or a combination of any or all three, when she engages holocaust denial.  It is inappropriate to every be kind to such positions: slap them down, hard.


----------



## toastman

JakeStarkey said:


> Penelope is either mentally feeble, woefully ig,norant, malignantly motivated, or a combination of any or all three, when she engages holocaust denial.  It is inappropriate to every be kind to such positions: slap them down, hard.



You think she's bad in this thread?? You should see her make a fool of herself in the Israel/Palestine forum! It's a site not to be missed!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Well, I can feel her pain.  Similar to how I feel whine the spawn of hell Giants beat my dodgers.  But not this year!  Revenge is Sweet!


----------



## Penelope

Why did I de alert this thread and now I find it in alerts.  Let me really make myself clear.  Over 65 mil people died in WWII, and so that would mean the majority of the  survivors of WWII were not Jews (some sources quote over 85 mil) 

Now the political movement of Zionism begun in late 1800's, before Nazism, Nazism is dead, but political Zionism is strong as ever. The Zionist got their land in Palestine/Israel, Germany paid through the nose and still is,  I also will remind you that Judea declared war on Germany first, and also the transfer agreement got most of the higher educated and Zionist jews out of Germany before the war. Lets not forget the Polish Jews had their own partisan fighting groups,

while many polish Jews died in WWII, and some by execution, the maj. died by disease and starvation and US and Britian bombing and also by the hands of the Soviets.  If  a nut decided to try and gas a few In an old truck or a room somewhere , it might of happened, using that Zylone B which saved lives instead of killing lives, all in the name of nut cases during the war, which many Zionist were and are nutcases, so German or Nazi nutcases I'm sure were there.

So instead of crying and whining about your "holocaust" you should look at it the way that one rabbi, well known and respected , the one who died in what 2006 in Israel, when he said " they were the sinners who  were reincarnated and were sacrificed, something to that extent. " (what a nutcase he was hey)

So now you have this "holocaust" which you use for sympathy and as an excuse to act preemptively. Get over yourselves.

Yous had a genius, Einstein, and  no one listened to him , instead the Zionist went to the middle of Arab land and built themselves a huge arsenal of nuclear weapons which of both he was against.

Oh for the one poster, this has nothing to do with pro Hitler or anti Hitler, its bringing out the truth of the events of WWII, not the made up story.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Penelope, you can keep writing nuttily and we will keep salting it.

Simply you do not understand WWII, zionism, and the Jews.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

toastman said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can pretend his was the only confession. Adolf Eichmann, for example, confirmed Höss' claim that he was indiscriminately killing Jews by order of Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eichmann was kidnapped, drugged, interrogated for days without sleep knowing he was to be murdered.
> 
> He told them whatever they wanted to hear in an attempt to save his skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eichmann was murdered ? Wow, and here I thought he was executed for war crimes.
> Fuck you Holocaust deniers are idiots
Click to expand...


Sorry to burst your bubble 

But when you dont abide by the law (extradition?) then you are acting beyond the law and are a criminal. 

You have a nice day now...NEXT


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Penelope said:


> I am officially done with this thread. Its a waste of time, and I have seen no evidence at all except here say for the evidence of the gas chambers.  So Bye Bye!!!
> Do yourselves a big favor and research typhus and starvation during WWII.



Ah dont go Pen, you were doing so well, dont mind these sad zionists they need to get a life


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> You have no idea what the truth looks like because all your truth comes from blogs.



You're talking about yourself aren't you?


----------



## toastman

Urbanguerrilla said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can pretend his was the only confession. Adolf Eichmann, for example, confirmed Höss' claim that he was indiscriminately killing Jews by order of Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eichmann was kidnapped, drugged, interrogated for days without sleep knowing he was to be murdered.
> 
> He told them whatever they wanted to hear in an attempt to save his skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eichmann was murdered ? Wow, and here I thought he was executed for war crimes.
> Fuck you Holocaust deniers are idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble
> 
> But when you dont abide by the law (extradition?) then you are acting beyond the law and are a criminal.
> 
> You have a nice day now...NEXT
Click to expand...


Sorry to burst YOUR bubble, but when you find the location of a man wanted for the most horrendous war crimes if the 20th century, you do whatever you have to to get him. Argentina   not have allowed Israel to have him extradited. 
Were talking about Eichmann, and you whine about Israel not abiding by the law to capture him. 
Do yourself a favor and stop making a fool of yourself


----------



## toastman

Urbanguerrilla said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can pretend his was the only confession. Adolf Eichmann, for example, confirmed Höss' claim that he was indiscriminately killing Jews by order of Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eichmann was kidnapped, drugged, interrogated for days without sleep knowing he was to be murdered.
> 
> He told them whatever they wanted to hear in an attempt to save his skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eichmann was murdered ? Wow, and here I thought he was executed for war crimes.
> Fuck you Holocaust deniers are idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble
> 
> But when you dont abide by the law (extradition?) then you are acting beyond the law and are a criminal.
> 
> You have a nice day now...NEXT
Click to expand...


Sorry to burst YOUR bubble, but when you find the location of a man wanted for the most horrendous war crimes if the 20th century, you do whatever you have to to get him. Argentina   not have allowed Israel to have him extradited. 
Were talking about Eichmann, and you whine about Israel not abiding by the law to capture him. 
Do yourself a favor and stop making a fool of yourself


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

toastman said:


> Sorry to burst YOUR bubble, but when you find the location of a man wanted for the most horrendous war crimes if the 20th century, you do whatever you have to to get him. Argentina   not have allowed Israel to have him extradited.
> Were talking about Eichmann, and you whine about Israel not abiding by the law to capture him.
> Do yourself a favor and stop making a fool of yourself



Everyone is INNOCENT until PROVEN guilty. No matter how much you have read of the events, you were not there and have no first hand experience of it, therefore you need evidence. 

Imo Eichmann was innocent of mass gassings and was kidnapped, drugged and tortured to play his part in the show trial before he was murdered.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The Israeli kidnappers and their in-country helpers would have been absolutely correct to take Hoffman, dig a hole in a field, shoot him, and bury him forever without anyone knowing.


----------



## toastman

Urbanguerrilla said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to burst YOUR bubble, but when you find the location of a man wanted for the most horrendous war crimes if the 20th century, you do whatever you have to to get him. Argentina   not have allowed Israel to have him extradited.
> Were talking about Eichmann, and you whine about Israel not abiding by the law to capture him.
> Do yourself a favor and stop making a fool of yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is INNOCENT until PROVEN guilty. No matter how much you have read of the events, you were not there and have no first hand experience of it, therefore you need evidence.
> 
> Imo Eichmann was innocent of mass gassings and was kidnapped, drugged and tortured to play his part in the show trial before he was murdered.
Click to expand...


You were also not there, yet you make the claim that he was innocent of mass gassing.
Oh, and he was proven guilty in trial, and then executed. He wasn't murdered. But since you're a Jew hating Holocaust denying scumbag, you have zero credibility in this issue. You probably see Eichmann as a hero.


----------



## JakeStarkey

No holocaust denier or limiter has any cred by definition.


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what the truth looks like because all your truth comes from blogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about yourself aren't you?
Click to expand...


There is no actual controversy here.  There is no question of whether or not the Holocaust was real except in the minds of people like you.   You are severely limited by the fact that you are too stupid to realize that the burden of proof to overturn history is all on you.   Holocaust deniers have yet to produce any kind of evidence to support any part of their dim wit theories.   Yet they continue because there's no shortage of stupid and dishonest people.


----------



## irosie91

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what the truth looks like because all your truth comes from blogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about yourself aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no actual controversy here.  There is no question of whether or not the Holocaust was real except in the minds of people like you.   You are severely limited by the fact that you are too stupid to realize that the burden of proof to overturn history is all on you.   Holocaust deniers have yet to produce any kind of evidence to support any part of their dim wit theories.   Yet they continue because there's no shortage of stupid and dishonest people.
Click to expand...



the basis of holocaust denial-----is----
"PROVE IT"    If you speak to islamo Nazis ---
about any aspect of  THEIR HISTORY--or
perverted  BELIEFS----you will hear the words ----"PROVE IT"       My all time fave
example of the  "PROVE IT"   snarl.----came to me almost 45 years ago.      It was a discussion on theology----a muslim physician ----I was working in a hospital----told me that
the torah scrolls are altered  (in their wording)  regularly to whatever any particular rabbi wants them to contain------

I was young......  "are you telling me that a torah scroll in a synagogue in New York City
says something DIFFERENT  from one in
Chicago??"      He said  "of course,,  everyone knows that"    ('everyone knows' is another useful phrase) 

I said---"no -....they all say the same thing"----

He answered   "You read them all"?  
         *****PROVE IT*******


----------



## Discombobulated

irosie91 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what the truth looks like because all your truth comes from blogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about yourself aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no actual controversy here.  There is no question of whether or not the Holocaust was real except in the minds of people like you.   You are severely limited by the fact that you are too stupid to realize that the burden of proof to overturn history is all on you.   Holocaust deniers have yet to produce any kind of evidence to support any part of their dim wit theories.   Yet they continue because there's no shortage of stupid and dishonest people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the basis of holocaust denial-----is----
> "PROVE IT"    If you speak to islamo Nazis ---
> about any aspect of  THEIR HISTORY--or
> perverted  BELIEFS----you will hear the words ----"PROVE IT"       My all time fave
> example of the  "PROVE IT"   snarl.----came to me almost 45 years ago.      It was a discussion on theology----a muslim physician ----I was working in a hospital----told me that
> the torah scrolls are altered  (in their wording)  regularly to whatever any particular rabbi wants them to contain------
> 
> I was young......  "are you telling me that a torah scroll in a synagogue in New York City
> says something DIFFERENT  from one in
> Chicago??"      He said  "of course,,  everyone knows that"    ('everyone knows' is another useful phrase)
> 
> I said---"no -....they all say the same thing"----
> 
> He answered   "You read them all"?
> *****PROVE IT*******
Click to expand...

Holocaust deniers are among the very stupidest, most dishonest and delusional people on earth.


----------



## irosie91

Discombobulated said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what the truth looks like because all your truth comes from blogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about yourself aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no actual controversy here.  There is no question of whether or not the Holocaust was real except in the minds of people like you.   You are severely limited by the fact that you are too stupid to realize that the burden of proof to overturn history is all on you.   Holocaust deniers have yet to produce any kind of evidence to support any part of their dim wit theories.   Yet they continue because there's no shortage of stupid and dishonest people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the basis of holocaust denial-----is----
> "PROVE IT"    If you speak to islamo Nazis ---
> about any aspect of  THEIR HISTORY--or
> perverted  BELIEFS----you will hear the words ----"PROVE IT"       My all time fave
> example of the  "PROVE IT"   snarl.----came to me almost 45 years ago.      It was a discussion on theology----a muslim physician ----I was working in a hospital----told me that
> the torah scrolls are altered  (in their wording)  regularly to whatever any particular rabbi wants them to contain------
> 
> I was young......  "are you telling me that a torah scroll in a synagogue in New York City
> says something DIFFERENT  from one in
> Chicago??"      He said  "of course,,  everyone knows that"    ('everyone knows' is another useful phrase)
> 
> I said---"no -....they all say the same thing"----
> 
> He answered   "You read them all"?
> *****PROVE IT*******
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holocaust deniers are among the very stupidest, most dishonest and delusional people on earth.
Click to expand...


Nope----some of them are simply repeating that which they learned to repeat.      ---
In order to get admission to medical school in Pakistan-----its very good to memorize the Koran------and to answer questions  CORRECTLY-----according to Islamic party-line.       Islamic partyline is------
HOLOCAUST DENIAL.    The persons I encountered who could quote  Nazi propaganda   CHAPTER AND VERSE----are Pakistani doctors.     It was amazing to hear persons----adult----who seemed mentally intact  QUOTING stuff I read as a child in
grossly Nazi pamphlets-----even at age ten I used to think   "no sane person could believe
this stuff"

Of course----then I came here


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

toastman said:


> You were also not there, yet you make the claim that he was innocent of mass gassing.
> Oh, and he was proven guilty in trial, and then executed. He wasn't murdered. But since you're a Jew hating Holocaust denying scumbag, you have zero credibility in this issue. You probably see Eichmann as a hero.



I was not there therefore we both need evidence which you like to ignore. 

You're a reality denying Jew hating scumbag, so there


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

JakeStarkey said:


> No holocaust denier or limiter has any cred by definition.



You have no cred by any definition.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> There is no actual controversy here.  There is no question of whether or not the Holocaust was real except in the minds of people like you.   You are severely limited by the fact that you are too stupid to realize that the burden of proof to overturn history is all on you.   Holocaust deniers have yet to produce any kind of evidence to support any part of their dim wit theories.   Yet they continue because there's no shortage of stupid and dishonest people.




Holocaust deniers are among the very stupidest, most dishonest and delusional people on earth.[/QUOTE]

Talking about yourself again, you really must stop doing that


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Why did I de alert this thread and now I find it in alerts.  Let me really make myself clear.  Over 65 mil people died in WWII, and so that would mean the majority of the  survivors of WWII were not Jews (some sources quote over 85 mil)
> 
> Now the political movement of Zionism begun in late 1800's, before Nazism, Nazism is dead, but political Zionism is strong as ever. The Zionist got their land in Palestine/Israel, Germany paid through the nose and still is,  I also will remind you that Judea declared war on Germany first, and also the transfer agreement got most of the higher educated and Zionist jews out of Germany before the war. Lets not forget the Polish Jews had their own partisan fighting groups,
> 
> while many polish Jews died in WWII, and some by execution, the maj. died by disease and starvation and US and Britian bombing and also by the hands of the Soviets.  If  a nut decided to try and gas a few In an old truck or a room somewhere , it might of happened, using that Zylone B which saved lives instead of killing lives, all in the name of nut cases during the war, which many Zionist were and are nutcases, so German or Nazi nutcases I'm sure were there.
> 
> So instead of crying and whining about your "holocaust" you should look at it the way that one rabbi, well known and respected , the one who died in what 2006 in Israel, when he said " they were the sinners who  were reincarnated and were sacrificed, something to that extent. " (what a nutcase he was hey)
> 
> So now you have this "holocaust" which you use for sympathy and as an excuse to act preemptively. Get over yourselves.
> 
> Yous had a genius, Einstein, and  no one listened to him , instead the Zionist went to the middle of Arab land and built themselves a huge arsenal of nuclear weapons which of both he was against.
> 
> Oh for the one poster, this has nothing to do with pro Hitler or anti Hitler, its bringing out the truth of the events of WWII, not the made up story.




Penelope-----weren't you leaving?      Is they any point in the garble you wrote?      What does  "you had a genius---Einstein---and no one listened to him"   mean.           what do you imagine Einstein was  "against"??------Israel had not yet developed its nuclear program before Einstein died.   He died in  1955.     You got some link to  "Einstein objected to Israel's nuclear program"  -----you also wrote some garble about Einstein objecting to  "going to  'middle of arab land' "----you got a citation?       Penelope----from where to you get your stuff?      the mosque toilet bowl?


----------



## toastman

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what the truth looks like because all your truth comes from blogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about yourself aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no actual controversy here.  There is no question of whether or not the Holocaust was real except in the minds of people like you.   You are severely limited by the fact that you are too stupid to realize that the burden of proof to overturn history is all on you.   Holocaust deniers have yet to produce any kind of evidence to support any part of their dim wit theories.   Yet they continue because there's no shortage of stupid and dishonest people.
Click to expand...

Very well said!


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

JakeStarkey said:


> The Israeli kidnappers and their in-country helpers would have been absolutely correct to take Hoffman, dig a hole in a field, shoot him, and bury him forever without anyone knowing.



Who's Hoffman...Dustin you mean?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Discombobulated said:


> Holocaust deniers are among the very stupidest, most dishonest and delusional people on earth.



So basically, democrats.


----------



## Discombobulated

Uncensored2008 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holocaust deniers are among the very stupidest, most dishonest and delusional people on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, democrats.
Click to expand...

Or in this case, you.


----------



## irosie91

Uncensored2008 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holocaust deniers are among the very stupidest, most dishonest and delusional people on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, democrats.
Click to expand...



now, now----be nice.      not all democrats are idiots------and some of you REPUBS is dim as door knobs


----------



## CAPTCHATHIS

asaratis said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Institute for Historical Review is misnamed. It should be INSTITUTE FOR HISTORICAL REVISIONISM --
> 
> The "information" above ^^^^ is nothing more than conspiracy theory promoted under the guise of academic freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Historians are constantly revising well established "facts" of historical events as new information is discovered.
> 
> Only the so called Holocaust was set in stone early on and not open to discussion and debate by academics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dismissing the information already established concerning the Holocaust is not equivalent to discovering new information.  You and all other Holocaust deniers are simply misguided fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, all that I advocate is for the "official" holocaust story to be opened for discussion and debate without reprisal and name calling.
> 
> It will soon be 70 years since WWII ended and it's time to reexamine the so called Holocaust and let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> All historical events eventually fall under the microscope of scholars and historians in order to sort out the truth.
> 
> The Holocaust should not be an exception........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is open for discussion and debate.  All topics are open for discussion and debate...including the historical fact that man has walked on the moon.  There are still some imbecilic deniers of that achievement...having made up stories such as its having been filmed filmed in the desert and replayed in slow motion, and pointing out that there is no wind on the moon so the flag could not have stood out from the pole (despite its being supported by a stick attached perpendicularly to the pole).  These people are misguided fools too.
> 
> Most of those that were imprisoned in the death camps and witnessed the horror of it are dead now.  Much of the evidence has been destroyed.  We can thank Eisenhower for ordering that pictures be taken.
> 
> 
> It may have been less than 6 million Jews...say even as few as 4 million.  That does not take away from the evidence of its having happened.
Click to expand...


"We can thank Eisenhower for ordering that pictures be taken."

All of the "extermination" camps were liberated by the Soviets. What we were able to learn about them would have been largely at the discretion of the Soviets until after the Cold War.

The camps liberated by the US or Allied forces were all work/concentration camps.

Concentration and Death Camps Chart


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

CAPTCHATHIS said:


> "We can thank Eisenhower for ordering that pictures be taken."
> 
> All of the "extermination" camps were liberated by the Soviets. What we were able to learn about them would have been largely at the discretion of the Soviets until after the Cold War.
> 
> The camps liberated by the US or Allied forces were all work/concentration camps.
> 
> Concentration and Death Camps Chart



The Soviets were liars of the highest order.

Mind you so were the Yanks and Brits


----------



## irosie91

CAPTCHATHIS said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Institute for Historical Review is misnamed. It should be INSTITUTE FOR HISTORICAL REVISIONISM --
> 
> The "information" above ^^^^ is nothing more than conspiracy theory promoted under the guise of academic freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Historians are constantly revising well established "facts" of historical events as new information is discovered.
> 
> Only the so called Holocaust was set in stone early on and not open to discussion and debate by academics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dismissing the information already established concerning the Holocaust is not equivalent to discovering new information.  You and all other Holocaust deniers are simply misguided fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, all that I advocate is for the "official" holocaust story to be opened for discussion and debate without reprisal and name calling.
> 
> It will soon be 70 years since WWII ended and it's time to reexamine the so called Holocaust and let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> All historical events eventually fall under the microscope of scholars and historians in order to sort out the truth.
> 
> The Holocaust should not be an exception........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is open for discussion and debate.  All topics are open for discussion and debate...including the historical fact that man has walked on the moon.  There are still some imbecilic deniers of that achievement...having made up stories such as its having been filmed filmed in the desert and replayed in slow motion, and pointing out that there is no wind on the moon so the flag could not have stood out from the pole (despite its being supported by a stick attached perpendicularly to the pole).  These people are misguided fools too.
> 
> Most of those that were imprisoned in the death camps and witnessed the horror of it are dead now.  Much of the evidence has been destroyed.  We can thank Eisenhower for ordering that pictures be taken.
> 
> 
> It may have been less than 6 million Jews...say even as few as 4 million.  That does not take away from the evidence of its having happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "We can thank Eisenhower for ordering that pictures be taken."
> 
> All of the "extermination" camps were liberated by the Soviets. What we were able to learn about them would have been largely at the discretion of the Soviets until after the Cold War.
> 
> The camps liberated by the US or Allied forces were all work/concentration camps.
> 
> Concentration and Death Camps Chart
Click to expand...



In my town,   we have lots of the SURVIVORS-----the only real source


----------



## Sunni Man

irosie91 said:


> In my town,   we have lots of the SURVIVORS-----the only real source


LOL........they pay $10 to have a string of fake numbers tattoo'ed on their forearm and now qualify for all kinds of juden benefits and money.   .......


----------



## irosie91

Sunni Man said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my town,   we have lots of the SURVIVORS-----the only real source
> 
> 
> 
> LOL........they pay $10 to have a string of numbers tattoo'ed on their forearm and now qualify for all kinds of benefits and money.   .......
Click to expand...



Oh gee----sunni is playing 
  KHUTBAH FECES FLING --bsm'allah---the piece of shit


----------



## Desperado

I have seen this thread here for a while.  Im going to add my two cents.
If you have to pass laws that prohibit people from questioning the holocaust than that says you are hiding something.
Can you imagine the out cry if the US pass a law prohibiting the questioning the findings of the Warren Commission on the Kennedy assassination or the Government's story of 9/11?


----------



## irosie91

Desperado said:


> I have seen this thread here for a while.  Im going to add my two cents.
> If you have to pass laws that prohibit people from questioning the holocaust than that says you are hiding something.
> Can you imagine the out cry if the US pass a law prohibiting the questioning the findings of the Warren Commission on the Kennedy assassination or the Government's story of 9/11?



there are no laws  "questioning" ----there are laws which do consider  HOLOCAUST DENIAL  something like a crime in some countries.------the reason would be obvious to anyone who knows the Nazi propaganda----which began  "HOLOCAUST DENIAL"  way back in the  1930s when the murder began----the reason is that  "holocaust deniers"   are Nazis------Countries like Germany and France  do reject   Nazis like you


----------



## Sunni Man

It's obvious the "official" holocaust story is hiding many facts that would be detrimental to the Jew's version of what happened at the holding camps during WWll.    

Which explains why laws where passed in several countries that criminalized anyone from questioning the officially sanctioned story and exposing the truth.    .....


----------



## irosie91

Sunni Man said:


> It's obvious the "official" holocaust story is hiding many facts that would be detrimental to the Jew's version of what happened at the holding camps during WWll.
> 
> Which explains why laws where passed in several countries that criminalized anyone from questioning the officially sanctioned story and exposing the truth.    .....



what   "LIES"  are being surpressed?---lt may be obvious to a person who supports laws which  CHOPS OFF THE HEAD of anyone who decides not to worship a rapist pig-----but it is not obvious to me


----------



## Desperado

irosie91 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this thread here for a while.  Im going to add my two cents.
> If you have to pass laws that prohibit people from questioning the holocaust than that says you are hiding something.
> Can you imagine the out cry if the US pass a law prohibiting the questioning the findings of the Warren Commission on the Kennedy assassination or the Government's story of 9/11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no laws  "questioning" ----there are laws which do consider  HOLOCAUST DENIAL  something like a crime in some countries.------the reason would be obvious to anyone who knows the Nazi propaganda----which began  "HOLOCAUST DENIAL"  way back in the  1930s when the murder began----the reason is that  "holocaust deniers"   are Nazis------Countries like Germany and France  do reject   Nazis like you
Click to expand...

none for Question the Holocust?


Ok lets look at the law in Israel:  Prohibition of Denial of Holocaust 2. A person who, in writing or by word of mouth, publishes any statement denying or *diminishing the proportions of acts committed in the period of the Nazi regime*, which are crimes against the Jewish people or crimes against humanity, with intent to defend the perpetrators of those acts or to express sympathy or identification with them, shall be liable to imprisonment for a term of five years.

Looks like if you question the 6 Million number than that is *diminishing the proportions of acts committed in the period of the Nazi regime*
Remember:
_The truth is like a lion_; you don't have to defend it. Let it loose; it will defend itself.'


----------



## Faun

Sunni Man said:


> It's obvious the "official" holocaust story is hiding many facts that would be detrimental to the Jew's version of what happened at the holding camps during WWll.
> 
> Which explains why laws where passed in several countries that criminalized anyone from questioning the officially sanctioned story and exposing the truth.    .....


Umm ... *Germany* is among the countries which passed laws criminalizing holocaust denial. Why would Germany "hide" facts you believe would expose the holocaust as a fraud if if didn't actually happen??


----------



## irosie91

Faun said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious the "official" holocaust story is hiding many facts that would be detrimental to the Jew's version of what happened at the holding camps during WWll.
> 
> Which explains why laws where passed in several countries that criminalized anyone from questioning the officially sanctioned story and exposing the truth.    .....
> 
> 
> 
> Umm ... *Germany* is among the countries which passed laws criminalizing holocaust denial. Why would Germany "hide" facts you believe would expose the holocaust as a fraud if if didn't actually happen??
Click to expand...



faun----you are making the mistake of resorting to logic whilst talking to islamo Nazi pigs


----------



## CAPTCHATHIS

irosie91 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this thread here for a while.  Im going to add my two cents.
> If you have to pass laws that prohibit people from questioning the holocaust than that says you are hiding something.
> Can you imagine the out cry if the US pass a law prohibiting the questioning the findings of the Warren Commission on the Kennedy assassination or the Government's story of 9/11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no laws  "questioning" ----there are laws which do consider  HOLOCAUST DENIAL  something like a crime in some countries.------the reason would be obvious to anyone who knows the Nazi propaganda----which began  "HOLOCAUST DENIAL"  way back in the  1930s when the murder began----the reason is that  "holocaust deniers"   are Nazis------Countries like Germany and France  do reject   Nazis like you
Click to expand...

"there are no laws "questioning" ----there are laws which do consider HOLOCAUST DENIAL something like a crime in some countries."

Well that would seem to be a slippery slope because from what I've seen once an individual "questions" they are quite readily branded a "holocaust denier."

For the "something like a crime" of publishing a book Ernst Zundel served 5 YEARS in jail in Germany.
For a similiar "something like a crime" David Irving served 3 years in Austria.

Holocaust denial is already either implicitly or explicitly a crime in 17 countries, including Austria, Belgium, Canada, the Czech Republic, France, Germany, Hungary, Israel, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Slovakia, Switzerland and Romania.

There are some who are fine with that, personally I'd like it to be a criminal offense for propagandizing our country to war.


----------



## irosie91

CAPTCHATHIS said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this thread here for a while.  Im going to add my two cents.
> If you have to pass laws that prohibit people from questioning the holocaust than that says you are hiding something.
> Can you imagine the out cry if the US pass a law prohibiting the questioning the findings of the Warren Commission on the Kennedy assassination or the Government's story of 9/11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no laws  "questioning" ----there are laws which do consider  HOLOCAUST DENIAL  something like a crime in some countries.------the reason would be obvious to anyone who knows the Nazi propaganda----which began  "HOLOCAUST DENIAL"  way back in the  1930s when the murder began----the reason is that  "holocaust deniers"   are Nazis------Countries like Germany and France  do reject   Nazis like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "there are no laws "questioning" ----there are laws which do consider HOLOCAUST DENIAL something like a crime in some countries."
> 
> Well that would seem to be a slippery slope because from what I've seen once an individual "questions" they are quite readily branded a "holocaust denier."
> 
> For the "something like a crime" of publishing a book Ernst Zundel served 5 YEARS in jail in Germany.
> For a similiar "something like a crime" David Irving served 3 years in Austria.
> 
> Holocaust denial is already either implicitly or explicitly a crime in 17 countries, including Austria, Belgium, Canada, the Czech Republic, France, Germany, Hungary, Israel, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Slovakia, Switzerland and Romania.
> 
> There are some who are fine with that, personally I'd like it to be a criminal offense for propagandizing our country to war.
Click to expand...



if criminal prosecutions and jail time were commonly done for holocaust denial----there would be hundreds of thousands of people in jail.     GERMANY AND AUSTRIA----prosecuted a few people for their PUBLIC and ERNEST and INFLUENTIAL  support of the Nazi filth you lick and which cost the lives of more than a few million  germans and austrians-------that is all there is to it.       Nazi supporters like you are a dime a dozen in the USA-----and not in jail


----------



## CAPTCHATHIS

irosie91 said:


> CAPTCHATHIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this thread here for a while.  Im going to add my two cents.
> If you have to pass laws that prohibit people from questioning the holocaust than that says you are hiding something.
> Can you imagine the out cry if the US pass a law prohibiting the questioning the findings of the Warren Commission on the Kennedy assassination or the Government's story of 9/11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no laws  "questioning" ----there are laws which do consider  HOLOCAUST DENIAL  something like a crime in some countries.------the reason would be obvious to anyone who knows the Nazi propaganda----which began  "HOLOCAUST DENIAL"  way back in the  1930s when the murder began----the reason is that  "holocaust deniers"   are Nazis------Countries like Germany and France  do reject   Nazis like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "there are no laws "questioning" ----there are laws which do consider HOLOCAUST DENIAL something like a crime in some countries."
> 
> Well that would seem to be a slippery slope because from what I've seen once an individual "questions" they are quite readily branded a "holocaust denier."
> 
> For the "something like a crime" of publishing a book Ernst Zundel served 5 YEARS in jail in Germany.
> For a similiar "something like a crime" David Irving served 3 years in Austria.
> 
> Holocaust denial is already either implicitly or explicitly a crime in 17 countries, including Austria, Belgium, Canada, the Czech Republic, France, Germany, Hungary, Israel, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Slovakia, Switzerland and Romania.
> 
> There are some who are fine with that, personally I'd like it to be a criminal offense for propagandizing our country to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if criminal prosecutions and jail time were commonly done for holocaust denial----there would be hundreds of thousands of people in jail.     GERMANY AND AUSTRIA----prosecuted a few people for their PUBLIC and ERNEST and INFLUENTIAL  support of the Nazi filth you lick and which cost the lives of more than a few million  germans and austrians-------that is all there is to it.       Nazi supporters like you are a dime a dozen in the USA-----and not in jail
Click to expand...

Wow, there you go - already I'm a Nazi supporter. That didn't take long.


----------



## CAPTCHATHIS

Take this example from a the book from 1958. Does it deny the holocaust? No, not necessarily.  

However the referenced document does force us to say "Wow!, what does this mean with respect to what we've been told about WWII?"
(as well as WWI and other wars for that matter)

http://www.mediafire.com/conv/124df5b576512919bfc8951eb46c64a72122c3f2e3b0a3df408f842cc1140ebe6g.jpg

Allied wartime diplomacy: a pattern in Poland
Edward J. Rozek
Wiley, 1958 - World War, 1939-1945
pages 209-210

The author's NY Times obit
Paid Notice - Deaths br ROZEK PROFESSOR EDWARD J - Paid Death Notice - NYTimes.com


----------



## Penelope

Desperado said:


> I have seen this thread here for a while.  Im going to add my two cents.
> If you have to pass laws that prohibit people from questioning the holocaust than that says you are hiding something.
> Can you imagine the out cry if the US pass a law prohibiting the questioning the findings of the Warren Commission on the Kennedy assassination or the Government's story of 9/11?



Can't agree more.


----------



## asaratis

Penelope said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this thread here for a while.  Im going to add my two cents.
> If you have to pass laws that prohibit people from questioning the holocaust than that says you are hiding something.
> Can you imagine the out cry if the US pass a law prohibiting the questioning the findings of the Warren Commission on the Kennedy assassination or the Government's story of 9/11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't agree more.
Click to expand...

So then, neither one of you knows the difference between  _then _and _than?_


----------



## Desperado

asaratis said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this thread here for a while.  Im going to add my two cents.
> If you have to pass laws that prohibit people from questioning the holocaust than that says you are hiding something.
> Can you imagine the out cry if the US pass a law prohibiting the questioning the findings of the Warren Commission on the Kennedy assassination or the Government's story of 9/11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't agree more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then, neither one of you knows the difference between  _then _and _than?_
Click to expand...

Is that the best you can do to change the subject?  Want to try staying on the topic?


----------



## asaratis

Desperado said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this thread here for a while.  Im going to add my two cents.
> If you have to pass laws that prohibit people from questioning the holocaust than that says you are hiding something.
> Can you imagine the out cry if the US pass a law prohibiting the questioning the findings of the Warren Commission on the Kennedy assassination or the Government's story of 9/11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't agree more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then, neither one of you knows the difference between  _then _and _than?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the best you can do to change the subject?  Want to try staying on the topic?
Click to expand...

No it's not.  I'm merely pointing out yet another indication of your and Penny's stupidity.  That's pretty much on topic.  All of you goddamned Holocausts deniers are stupid.


----------



## Desperado

asaratis said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this thread here for a while.  Im going to add my two cents.
> If you have to pass laws that prohibit people from questioning the holocaust than that says you are hiding something.
> Can you imagine the out cry if the US pass a law prohibiting the questioning the findings of the Warren Commission on the Kennedy assassination or the Government's story of 9/11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't agree more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then, neither one of you knows the difference between  _then _and _than?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the best you can do to change the subject?  Want to try staying on the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not.  I'm merely pointing out yet another indication of your and Penny's stupidity.  That's pretty much on topic.  All of you goddamned Holocausts deniers are stupid.
Click to expand...

In which post did I deny the holocaust?    
The funny thing is before I found out there was a law that forbids questioning the holocaust, I had absolutely no reason for questioning it.
However, after finding out about those laws, it gave me a reason to question the holocaust.  I ask you again, What would you think about a similar law forbidding questioning the official government explanation if 9/11 or the Warren Commission Report on the JFK assassination?


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no actual controversy here.  There is no question of whether or not the Holocaust was real except in the minds of people like you.   You are severely limited by the fact that you are too stupid to realize that the burden of proof to overturn history is all on you.   Holocaust deniers have yet to produce any kind of evidence to support any part of their dim wit theories.   Yet they continue because there's no shortage of stupid and dishonest people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holocaust deniers are among the very stupidest, most dishonest and delusional people on earth.
Click to expand...


Talking about yourself again, you really must stop doing that [/QUOTE]
Still too stupid to realize that the burden of proof is all on you.


----------



## asaratis

Desperado said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this thread here for a while.  Im going to add my two cents.
> If you have to pass laws that prohibit people from questioning the holocaust than that says you are hiding something.
> Can you imagine the out cry if the US pass a law prohibiting the questioning the findings of the Warren Commission on the Kennedy assassination or the Government's story of 9/11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't agree more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then, neither one of you knows the difference between  _then _and _than?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the best you can do to change the subject?  Want to try staying on the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not.  I'm merely pointing out yet another indication of your and Penny's stupidity.  That's pretty much on topic.  All of you goddamned Holocausts deniers are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In which post did I deny the holocaust?
> The funny thing is before I found out there was a law that forbids questioning the holocaust, I had absolutely no reason for questioning it.
> However, after finding out about those laws, it gave me a reason to question the holocaust.  I ask you again, What would you think about a similar law forbidding questioning the official government explanation if 9/11 or the Warren Commission Report on the JFK assassination?
Click to expand...

Those are not comparable happenings.  There is overwhelming proof of the Holocaust in pictures, eye witness accounts and records made by the Germans.  People saw who committed the crimes, saw who ordered the killings, saw who oversaw the operations.  Hence, the major players were hunted down after the war, many captured, tried, convicted and executed.  The explanation of the Holocaust is not in question.  The fact that it happened is being denied...I assume for purposes of having its teaching being removed from history books and future school cirricula.  Denial of the Holocaust is an affront driven by anti-Semitics and sheer stupidity.

The only questionable facets to your two examples concern who caused them to happen.  In the case of 9-11-2001, there is little to wonder about it...19 male, radical Islamic terrorists hijacked four jetliners and used them as flying bombs...killing nearly 3000 people on U.S. soil.  Their leader Osama bin Laden took credit for it.  We know it happened and we know what and who was behind it.

Whether Oswald acted completely alone in killing Kennedy is less certain.  However, skepticism regarding the official report does not indicate denial of its happening.


----------



## Desperado

asaratis said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't agree more.
> 
> 
> 
> So then, neither one of you knows the difference between  _then _and _than?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the best you can do to change the subject?  Want to try staying on the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not.  I'm merely pointing out yet another indication of your and Penny's stupidity.  That's pretty much on topic.  All of you goddamned Holocausts deniers are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In which post did I deny the holocaust?
> The funny thing is before I found out there was a law that forbids questioning the holocaust, I had absolutely no reason for questioning it.
> However, after finding out about those laws, it gave me a reason to question the holocaust.  I ask you again, What would you think about a similar law forbidding questioning the official government explanation if 9/11 or the Warren Commission Report on the JFK assassination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are not comparable happenings.  There is overwhelming proof of the Holocaust in pictures, eye witness accounts and records made by the Germans.  People saw who committed the crimes, saw who ordered the killings, saw who oversaw the operations.  Hence, the major players were hunted down after the war, many captured, tried, convicted and executed.  The explanation of the Holocaust is not in question.  The fact that it happened is being denied...I assume for purposes of having its teaching being removed from history books and future school cirricula.  Denial of the Holocaust is an affront driven by anti-Semitics and sheer stupidity.
> 
> The only questionable facets to your two examples concern who caused them to happen.  In the case of 9-11-2001, there is little to wonder about it...19 male, radical Islamic terrorists hijacked four jetliners and used them as flying bombs...killing nearly 3000 people on U.S. soil.  Their leader Osama bin Laden took credit for it.  We know it happened and we know what and who was behind it.
> 
> Whether Oswald acted completely alone in killing Kennedy is less certain.  However, skepticism regarding the official report does not indicate denial of its happening.
Click to expand...

And you might have a whole other view of the official explanation of 9/11 and the JFK Assassination if there were laws prohibiting questioning the official story.


----------



## Penelope

asaratis said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this thread here for a while.  Im going to add my two cents.
> If you have to pass laws that prohibit people from questioning the holocaust than that says you are hiding something.
> Can you imagine the out cry if the US pass a law prohibiting the questioning the findings of the Warren Commission on the Kennedy assassination or the Government's story of 9/11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't agree more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then, neither one of you knows the difference between  _then _and _than?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the best you can do to change the subject?  Want to try staying on the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not.  I'm merely pointing out yet another indication of your and Penny's stupidity.  That's pretty much on topic.  All of you goddamned Holocausts deniers are stupid.
Click to expand...




asaratis said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't agree more.
> 
> 
> 
> So then, neither one of you knows the difference between  _then _and _than?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the best you can do to change the subject?  Want to try staying on the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not.  I'm merely pointing out yet another indication of your and Penny's stupidity.  That's pretty much on topic.  All of you goddamned Holocausts deniers are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In which post did I deny the holocaust?
> The funny thing is before I found out there was a law that forbids questioning the holocaust, I had absolutely no reason for questioning it.
> However, after finding out about those laws, it gave me a reason to question the holocaust.  I ask you again, What would you think about a similar law forbidding questioning the official government explanation if 9/11 or the Warren Commission Report on the JFK assassination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are not comparable happenings.  There is overwhelming proof of the Holocaust in pictures, eye witness accounts and records made by the Germans.  People saw who committed the crimes, saw who ordered the killings, saw who oversaw the operations.  Hence, the major players were hunted down after the war, many captured, tried, convicted and executed.  The explanation of the Holocaust is not in question.  The fact that it happened is being denied...I assume for purposes of having its teaching being removed from history books and future school cirricula.  Denial of the Holocaust is an affront driven by anti-Semitics and sheer stupidity.
> 
> The only questionable facets to your two examples concern who caused them to happen.  In the case of 9-11-2001, there is little to wonder about it...19 male, radical Islamic terrorists hijacked four jetliners and used them as flying bombs...killing nearly 3000 people on U.S. soil.  Their leader Osama bin Laden took credit for it.  We know it happened and we know what and who was behind it.
> 
> Whether Oswald acted completely alone in killing Kennedy is less certain.  However, skepticism regarding the official report does not indicate denial of its happening.
Click to expand...



One who believes everything she/ he is told, the 911 story is as false as the gas chambers.


----------



## asaratis

Desperado said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, neither one of you knows the difference between  _then _and _than?_
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the best you can do to change the subject?  Want to try staying on the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not.  I'm merely pointing out yet another indication of your and Penny's stupidity.  That's pretty much on topic.  All of you goddamned Holocausts deniers are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In which post did I deny the holocaust?
> The funny thing is before I found out there was a law that forbids questioning the holocaust, I had absolutely no reason for questioning it.
> However, after finding out about those laws, it gave me a reason to question the holocaust.  I ask you again, What would you think about a similar law forbidding questioning the official government explanation if 9/11 or the Warren Commission Report on the JFK assassination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are not comparable happenings.  There is overwhelming proof of the Holocaust in pictures, eye witness accounts and records made by the Germans.  People saw who committed the crimes, saw who ordered the killings, saw who oversaw the operations.  Hence, the major players were hunted down after the war, many captured, tried, convicted and executed.  The explanation of the Holocaust is not in question.  The fact that it happened is being denied...I assume for purposes of having its teaching being removed from history books and future school cirricula.  Denial of the Holocaust is an affront driven by anti-Semitics and sheer stupidity.
> 
> The only questionable facets to your two examples concern who caused them to happen.  In the case of 9-11-2001, there is little to wonder about it...19 male, radical Islamic terrorists hijacked four jetliners and used them as flying bombs...killing nearly 3000 people on U.S. soil.  Their leader Osama bin Laden took credit for it.  We know it happened and we know what and who was behind it.
> 
> Whether Oswald acted completely alone in killing Kennedy is less certain.  However, skepticism regarding the official report does not indicate denial of its happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you might have a whole other view of the official explanation of 9/11 and the JFK Assassination if there were laws prohibiting questioning the official story.
Click to expand...

If the official story concerning any incident ignores well established historical facts or makes claims regarding physically impossible happenings, I might question it regardless of legality.


----------



## Mindful

*Interview with a Sobibór Survivor: 'The Best Moment of My Life'*
*


*

*In an interview, 84 year old Sobibór survivor Philip Bialowitz discusses the importance of the recent discovery of the death camp's gas chambers and his risky escape from the Nazis in 1943.*

Interview with Sobib r Survivor Philip Bialowitz - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## asaratis

^^^^^^...which leads to:
The Archeological Excavations that Led to the Gas Chambers of Sobibor - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## toastman

Sunni Man said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my town,   we have lots of the SURVIVORS-----the only real source
> 
> 
> 
> LOL........they pay $10 to have a string of fake numbers tattoo'ed on their forearm and now qualify for all kinds of juden benefits and money.   .......
Click to expand...


You truly are a disgusting person, Sunni Troll.
Only the lowest of the low mock the suffering/persecution/genocide of a people.
You should be ashamed of yourself.
On the other hand, thanks for proving once again that there is no person more vile,hateful than the Muslim.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

asaratis said:


> There is overwhelming proof of the Holocaust in pictures, eye witness accounts and records made by the Germans.  People saw who committed the crimes, saw who ordered the killings, saw who oversaw the operations.  Hence, the major players were hunted down after the war, many captured, tried, convicted and executed.  The explanation of the Holocaust is not in question.  The fact that it happened is being denied...I assume for purposes of having its teaching being removed from history books and future school cirricula.  Denial of the Holocaust is an affront driven by anti-Semitics and sheer stupidity.



Show us the pictures and the records, overwhelming you say, how us this overwhelming then, it should be easy?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

asaratis said:


> ^^^^^^...which leads to:
> The Archeological Excavations that Led to the Gas Chambers of Sobibor - SPIEGEL ONLINE



More flimsy fairy tales in the attempt to support a wafer thin myth:


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Desperado said:


> none for Question the Holocust?
> 
> Ok lets look at the law in Israel:  Prohibition of Denial of Holocaust 2. A person who, in writing or by word of mouth, publishes any statement denying or *diminishing the proportions of acts committed in the period of the Nazi regime*, which are crimes against the Jewish people or crimes against humanity, with intent to defend the perpetrators of those acts or to express sympathy or identification with them, shall be liable to imprisonment for a term of five years.
> 
> Looks like if you question the 6 Million number than that is *diminishing the proportions of acts committed in the period of the Nazi regime*
> Remember:
> _The truth is like a lion_; you don't have to defend it. Let it loose; it will defend itself.'



Good post. 

Foremost Israeli historian Raul Hilberg reckoned only 5 million died, so he should have been given 5 years in prison for this "crime" 

Ernst Zundel was given 5 years in Mannheim Prison for the crime of being German and upsetting the Jews by questioning the holocaust. He (quite rightly) felt the accusation that Germans mass murdered 6+ million in gas chambers was a disgraceful calumny against his people.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Faun said:


> Umm ... *Germany* is among the countries which passed laws criminalizing holocaust denial. Why would Germany "hide" facts you believe would expose the holocaust as a fraud if if didn't actually happen??



The modern German state is a puppet of the US, German leaders have recognised publicly that the state owes its existence to its total subservience to whatever policies the WW2 Allies pursue. This is why Germany, although a superior economic power to the French by some way, constantly and consistently doffs its cap at every whim of the French.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

CAPTCHATHIS said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAPTCHATHIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this thread here for a while.  Im going to add my two cents.
> If you have to pass laws that prohibit people from questioning the holocaust than that says you are hiding something.
> Can you imagine the out cry if the US pass a law prohibiting the questioning the findings of the Warren Commission on the Kennedy assassination or the Government's story of 9/11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no laws  "questioning" ----there are laws which do consider  HOLOCAUST DENIAL  something like a crime in some countries.------the reason would be obvious to anyone who knows the Nazi propaganda----which began  "HOLOCAUST DENIAL"  way back in the  1930s when the murder began----the reason is that  "holocaust deniers"   are Nazis------Countries like Germany and France  do reject   Nazis like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "there are no laws "questioning" ----there are laws which do consider HOLOCAUST DENIAL something like a crime in some countries."
> 
> Well that would seem to be a slippery slope because from what I've seen once an individual "questions" they are quite readily branded a "holocaust denier."
> 
> For the "something like a crime" of publishing a book Ernst Zundel served 5 YEARS in jail in Germany.
> For a similiar "something like a crime" David Irving served 3 years in Austria.
> 
> Holocaust denial is already either implicitly or explicitly a crime in 17 countries, including Austria, Belgium, Canada, the Czech Republic, France, Germany, Hungary, Israel, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Slovakia, Switzerland and Romania.
> 
> There are some who are fine with that, personally I'd like it to be a criminal offense for propagandizing our country to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if criminal prosecutions and jail time were commonly done for holocaust denial----there would be hundreds of thousands of people in jail.     GERMANY AND AUSTRIA----prosecuted a few people for their PUBLIC and ERNEST and INFLUENTIAL  support of the Nazi filth you lick and which cost the lives of more than a few million  germans and austrians-------that is all there is to it.       Nazi supporters like you are a dime a dozen in the USA-----and not in jail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, there you go - already I'm a Nazi supporter. That didn't take long.
Click to expand...


Lol, not only that but you 'lick the Nazi filth', niiiice.

Rosie is a mad rabid ZioNazi who trolls this board bad mouthing anyone 
who dares question her precious holocaust


----------



## Faun

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm ... *Germany* is among the countries which passed laws criminalizing holocaust denial. Why would Germany "hide" facts you believe would expose the holocaust as a fraud if if didn't actually happen??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The modern German state is a puppet of the US, German leaders have recognised publicly that the state owes its existence to its total subservience to whatever policies the WW2 Allies pursue. This is why Germany, although a superior economic power to the French by some way, constantly and consistently doffs its cap at every whim of the French.
Click to expand...

That's pretty stupid, even for someone as dumb as you. Certainly, had there been no holocaust, Germany would know. Not only does Germany admit they were guilty, they even paid reparations and made Holocaust denial a crime. That's not something an innocent party does. Had it not happened, Germany would be fighting tooth and nail to clear their name.


----------



## Faun

Penelope said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this thread here for a while.  Im going to add my two cents.
> If you have to pass laws that prohibit people from questioning the holocaust than that says you are hiding something.
> Can you imagine the out cry if the US pass a law prohibiting the questioning the findings of the Warren Commission on the Kennedy assassination or the Government's story of 9/11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't agree more.
Click to expand...

Oh good, you're back. You never did respond to my post before you fled the first time. Here it is again ... hopefully, I'll have better luck this time in eliciting a response from you ......

After you ridiculously claimed Hilary Koprowski, one of the discoverers of the polio vaccine, was not a Jew, I posted this ...

*Hilary Koprowski*

A pioneer in the development of the oral polio and modern rabies vaccines, Koprowski was the first scientist, together with colleagues, to be granted a patent for monoclonal antibodies.

*Born to Jewish parents*, Koprowski was the only son of one of Russia's first female dentists and a Russian soldier who had survived the sinking of his ship during the Russian-Japanese war. In 1938 Koprowski married Irena Koprowska, a fellow medical student, with whom he had two sons. When the Nazis invaded Poland Koprowski initally looked to join the Polish army, but was forced to depart with Irena, then in the late stages of pregnancy, and his parents. They fled temporarily to Rome, before escaping to Rio de Janeiro and then New York in December 1944.​ 
Now would be a could time for you to apologize for trying to lie to the forum .......


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is overwhelming proof of the Holocaust in pictures, eye witness accounts and records made by the Germans.  People saw who committed the crimes, saw who ordered the killings, saw who oversaw the operations.  Hence, the major players were hunted down after the war, many captured, tried, convicted and executed.  The explanation of the Holocaust is not in question.  The fact that it happened is being denied...I assume for purposes of having its teaching being removed from history books and future school cirricula.  Denial of the Holocaust is an affront driven by anti-Semitics and sheer stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the pictures and the records, overwhelming you say, how us this overwhelming then, it should be easy?
Click to expand...


You are still too stupid to realize that the burden of proof to overturn history is all on you.


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm ... *Germany* is among the countries which passed laws criminalizing holocaust denial. Why would Germany "hide" facts you believe would expose the holocaust as a fraud if if didn't actually happen??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The modern German state is a puppet of the US, German leaders have recognised publicly that the state owes its existence to its total subservience to whatever policies the WW2 Allies pursue. This is why Germany, although a superior economic power to the French by some way, constantly and consistently doffs its cap at every whim of the French.
Click to expand...


The German state is a puppet?  Do you ever say anything that doesn't come straight from your ass? Maybe you don't quite realize how ignorant you sound.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is overwhelming proof of the Holocaust in pictures, eye witness accounts and records made by the Germans.  People saw who committed the crimes, saw who ordered the killings, saw who oversaw the operations.  Hence, the major players were hunted down after the war, many captured, tried, convicted and executed.  The explanation of the Holocaust is not in question.  The fact that it happened is being denied...I assume for purposes of having its teaching being removed from history books and future school cirricula.  Denial of the Holocaust is an affront driven by anti-Semitics and sheer stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the pictures and the records, overwhelming you say, how us this overwhelming then, it should be easy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are still too stupid to realize that the burden of proof to overturn history is all on you.
Click to expand...


Are you too stupid to realise you can't answer for  everyone else here? I think the answer is yes


----------



## asaratis

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is overwhelming proof of the Holocaust in pictures, eye witness accounts and records made by the Germans.  People saw who committed the crimes, saw who ordered the killings, saw who oversaw the operations.  Hence, the major players were hunted down after the war, many captured, tried, convicted and executed.  The explanation of the Holocaust is not in question.  The fact that it happened is being denied...I assume for purposes of having its teaching being removed from history books and future school cirricula.  Denial of the Holocaust is an affront driven by anti-Semitics and sheer stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the pictures and the records, overwhelming you say, how us this overwhelming then, it should be easy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are still too stupid to realize that the burden of proof to overturn history is all on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you too stupid to realise you can't answer for  everyone else here? I think the answer is yes
Click to expand...

Are you really so stupid as to think that what he said is not commonly accepted fact amongst sane people?

(That was a rhetorical question.  I know already that you are stupid beyond the bounds of belief.)


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Faun said:


> That's pretty stupid, even for someone as dumb as you. Certainly, had there been no holocaust, Germany would know. Not only does Germany admit they were guilty, they even paid reparations and made Holocaust denial a crime. That's not something an innocent party does. Had it not happened, Germany would be fighting tooth and nail to clear their name.



You're the stupid dummy around here, the Germans were fooled just as everyone else is, they were brought up with the ludicrous war propaganda and they were allowed to have a state on the basis that they tow that line.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

asaratis said:


> Are you really so stupid as to think that what he said is not commonly accepted fact amongst sane people?
> 
> (That was a rhetorical question.  I know already that you are stupid beyond the bounds of belief.)



No in fact you are the stoopidest fukker in existence 

Anyhoo, it used to be commonly accepted that the world was flat until a few intelligent people studied reality an found it wasn't. People are brainwashed with some things that simply aren't true.


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is overwhelming proof of the Holocaust in pictures, eye witness accounts and records made by the Germans.  People saw who committed the crimes, saw who ordered the killings, saw who oversaw the operations.  Hence, the major players were hunted down after the war, many captured, tried, convicted and executed.  The explanation of the Holocaust is not in question.  The fact that it happened is being denied...I assume for purposes of having its teaching being removed from history books and future school cirricula.  Denial of the Holocaust is an affront driven by anti-Semitics and sheer stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the pictures and the records, overwhelming you say, how us this overwhelming then, it should be easy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are still too stupid to realize that the burden of proof to overturn history is all on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you too stupid to realise you can't answer for  everyone else here? I think the answer is yes
Click to expand...


The burden of proof is always entirely on the one's trying to overturn established conventional history.   I wonder why you imagine you're different.


----------



## Faun

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty stupid, even for someone as dumb as you. Certainly, had there been no holocaust, Germany would know. Not only does Germany admit they were guilty, they even paid reparations and made Holocaust denial a crime. That's not something an innocent party does. Had it not happened, Germany would be fighting tooth and nail to clear their name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the stupid dummy around here, the Germans were fooled just as everyone else is, they were brought up with the ludicrous war propaganda and they were allowed to have a state on the basis that they tow that line.
Click to expand...

How do you convince an innocent party they're guilty of committing one of the most horrendous crimes against humanity?? You are completely batshit crazy to believe that.


----------



## toastman

Urbanguerrilla said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really so stupid as to think that what he said is not commonly accepted fact amongst sane people?
> 
> (That was a rhetorical question.  I know already that you are stupid beyond the bounds of belief.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No in fact you are the stoopidest fukker in existence
> 
> Anyhoo, it used to be commonly accepted that the world was flat until a few intelligent people studied reality an found it wasn't. People are brainwashed with some things that simply aren't true.
Click to expand...


No, that would be you. The evidence is in your posts


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Faun said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty stupid, even for someone as dumb as you. Certainly, had there been no holocaust, Germany would know. Not only does Germany admit they were guilty, they even paid reparations and made Holocaust denial a crime. That's not something an innocent party does. Had it not happened, Germany would be fighting tooth and nail to clear their name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the stupid dummy around here, the Germans were fooled just as everyone else is, they were brought up with the ludicrous war propaganda and they were allowed to have a state on the basis that they tow that line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you convince an innocent party they're guilty of committing one of the most horrendous crimes against humanity?? You are completely batshit crazy to believe that.
Click to expand...


War propaganda, people believe what they're told and any other pov is censored and people who espouse it are jailed, that in fact is what happened.

Books are burned and shredded in Germany yet few people know about this.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> The burden of proof is always entirely on the one's trying to overturn established conventional history.   I wonder why you imagine you're different.



And revisionists have proven it beyond doubt.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty stupid, even for someone as dumb as you. Certainly, had there been no holocaust, Germany would know. Not only does Germany admit they were guilty, they even paid reparations and made Holocaust denial a crime. That's not something an innocent party does. Had it not happened, Germany would be fighting tooth and nail to clear their name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the stupid dummy around here, the Germans were fooled just as everyone else is, they were brought up with the ludicrous war propaganda and they were allowed to have a state on the basis that they tow that line.
Click to expand...

 
Faun is a paid shill that works for the government.He goes around trolling in the conspiracy section all the time,dont waste your time on him.You've heard the old saying before- this thread sure has got the establishment worried the way they keep sending their zionist government paid shills to troll this thread like faun and toastman.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

toastman said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really so stupid as to think that what he said is not commonly accepted fact amongst sane people?
> 
> (That was a rhetorical question.  I know already that you are stupid beyond the bounds of belief.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No in fact you are the stoopidest fukker in existence
> 
> Anyhoo, it used to be commonly accepted that the world was flat until a few intelligent people studied reality an found it wasn't. People are brainwashed with some things that simply aren't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this thread sure has got the establishment worried the way they keep sending all their zionest government shills here to troll this thread.
> No, that would be you. The evidence is in your posts
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty stupid, even for someone as dumb as you. Certainly, had there been no holocaust, Germany would know. Not only does Germany admit they were guilty, they even paid reparations and made Holocaust denial a crime. That's not something an innocent party does. Had it not happened, Germany would be fighting tooth and nail to clear their name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the stupid dummy around here, the Germans were fooled just as everyone else is, they were brought up with the ludicrous war propaganda and they were allowed to have a state on the basis that they tow that line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you convince an innocent party they're guilty of committing one of the most horrendous crimes against humanity?? You are completely batshit crazy to believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> War propaganda, people believe what they're told and any other pov is censored and people who espouse it are jailed, that in fact is what happened.
> 
> Books are burned and shredded in Germany yet few people know about this.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Urbanguerrilla said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really so stupid as to think that what he said is not commonly accepted fact amongst sane people?
> 
> (That was a rhetorical question.  I know already that you are stupid beyond the bounds of belief.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No in fact you are the stoopidest fukker in existence
> 
> Anyhoo, it used to be commonly accepted that the world was flat until a few intelligent people studied reality an found it wasn't. People are brainwashed with some things that simply aren't true.
Click to expand...

 these trolls like faun and toastman they know your right,this thread starter is brainwashed but these two know it to be true.they are paid government shills sent here to troll threads by their handlers.


----------



## toastman

9/11 inside job said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really so stupid as to think that what he said is not commonly accepted fact amongst sane people?
> 
> (That was a rhetorical question.  I know already that you are stupid beyond the bounds of belief.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No in fact you are the stoopidest fukker in existence
> 
> Anyhoo, it used to be commonly accepted that the world was flat until a few intelligent people studied reality an found it wasn't. People are brainwashed with some things that simply aren't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> these trolls like faun and toastman they know your right,this thread starter is brainwashed but these two know it to be true.they are paid government shills sent here to troll threads by their handlers.
Click to expand...


You're the biggest troll here (besides Sunni Man), so please. You're not fooling anyone except brainwashed sheep like Urbanguerilla.
Urban has been presented with plenty of evidence yet he still denies certain events. 
Now go back to the Conspiracy Theory forum where you belong .
And for fucks sake, learn how to spell. You've made the same mistake with 'your' like 100 times. It's 'you're'


----------



## LA RAM FAN

thats a pattern i have noticed with these agent shills like toastman.how their handlers always send them back immediately to troll threads when the truth that they dont want the sheople to hear is being told by other posters.


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> The burden of proof is always entirely on the one's trying to overturn established conventional history.   I wonder why you imagine you're different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And revisionists have proven it beyond doubt.
Click to expand...


Aren't you embarrassed to tell obviously stupid lies all the time?


----------



## Faun

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty stupid, even for someone as dumb as you. Certainly, had there been no holocaust, Germany would know. Not only does Germany admit they were guilty, they even paid reparations and made Holocaust denial a crime. That's not something an innocent party does. Had it not happened, Germany would be fighting tooth and nail to clear their name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the stupid dummy around here, the Germans were fooled just as everyone else is, they were brought up with the ludicrous war propaganda and they were allowed to have a state on the basis that they tow that line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you convince an innocent party they're guilty of committing one of the most horrendous crimes against humanity?? You are completely batshit crazy to believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> War propaganda, people believe what they're told and any other pov is censored and people who espouse it are jailed, that in fact is what happened.
> 
> Books are burned and shredded in Germany yet few people know about this.
Click to expand...

As usual, you make no sense. Nazi Germany was infamous for it anti-Semitism. How to you fool tens of millions of Jew haters that their country was committing genocide against the very people they loathed if it didn't really happen? If it didn't happen, as a country, they would have flat out rejected the Jews' accounts. They would never have banned Holocaust-denial because it would not have happened. You're making shit up out of whole cloth to justify your hallucinations and you don't even care how crazy it makes you sound. And when were books burned after the war? And what about Hans Frank, who wrote about annihilating the Jews in his journals? He was just making that up too, huh?


----------



## Faun

9/11 inside job said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really so stupid as to think that what he said is not commonly accepted fact amongst sane people?
> 
> (That was a rhetorical question.  I know already that you are stupid beyond the bounds of belief.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No in fact you are the stoopidest fukker in existence
> 
> Anyhoo, it used to be commonly accepted that the world was flat until a few intelligent people studied reality an found it wasn't. People are brainwashed with some things that simply aren't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> these trolls like faun and toastman they know your right,this thread starter is brainwashed but these two know it to be true.they are paid government shills sent here to troll threads by their handlers.
Click to expand...

How much am I getting paid?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Faun said:


> As usual, you make no sense. Nazi Germany was infamous for it anti-Semitism. How to you fool tens of millions of Jew haters that their country was committing genocide against the very people they loathed if it didn't really happen? If it didn't happen, as a country, they would have flat out rejected the Jews' accounts. They would never have banned Holocaust-denial because it would not have happened. You're making shit up out of whole cloth to justify your hallucinations and you don't even care how crazy it makes you sound. And when were books burned after the war? And what about Hans Frank, who wrote about annihilating the Jews in his journals? He was just making that up too, huh?



Poland, Russia and many other countries were Jew haters at the time - the Dreyfus affair happened in France. 

If you ban holocaust revisionism and burn revisionist books and make it a crime punishable by 5 years in prison (the same as for manslaughter) then people tend to be wary of 'going there'. 

As a result of the tightening of criminal law, the spring of 
1995 saw a wave of book destruction in Germany, in which history
 books of revisionist nature as well as political books went the
 way of the state shredder. 

The fact that books with historical or political content can be destroyed
in Germany on the orders of a court is largely unknown. This may
be due to the fact that such campaigns of book destruction are 
not generally publicized - in other words, they are carried out 
behind the public's back. Since book confiscations are 
accompanied by corresponding criminal proceedings against all 
persons involved in the production, import and/or distribution 
of forbidden literature - i.e., against authors, editors, 
publishers, booksellers, printers, and multiple-copy purchasers,
even in cases where the books were produced, distributed or 
bought at a time when they were not yet banned - the list of 
persons being prosecuted for "thought crimes" in Germany is 
growing at an alarming rate. These account for a considerable 
portion of those cases which have led to the recent enormous 
increase in the category of alleged "right-wing crimes" in 
Germany. Because censorship, book burning, and the persecution 
of people for "propaganda offenses" in Germany is such an 
important, but hardly ever discussed topic, we have included a 
more detailed study about that by Anton Mägerle in Appendix 3 
of this handbook.
Dissecting the Holocaust Ernst Gauss The Controversy about the Extermination of the Jews


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> The burden of proof is always entirely on the one's trying to overturn established conventional history.   I wonder why you imagine you're different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And revisionists have proven it beyond doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't you embarrassed to tell obviously stupid lies all the time?
Click to expand...


You should certainly be embarrassed to be unable to discuss an issue without resorting to 
mere childish insults all the time


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

toastman said:


> You're the biggest troll here (besides Sunni Man), so please. You're not fooling anyone except brainwashed sheep like Urbanguerilla.
> Urban has been presented with plenty of evidence yet he still denies certain events.
> Now go back to the Conspiracy Theory forum where you belong .
> And for fucks sake, learn how to spell. You've made the same mistake with 'your' like 100 times. It's 'you're'



What evidence?


----------



## Faun

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, you make no sense. Nazi Germany was infamous for it anti-Semitism. How to you fool tens of millions of Jew haters that their country was committing genocide against the very people they loathed if it didn't really happen? If it didn't happen, as a country, they would have flat out rejected the Jews' accounts. They would never have banned Holocaust-denial because it would not have happened. You're making shit up out of whole cloth to justify your hallucinations and you don't even care how crazy it makes you sound. And when were books burned after the war? And what about Hans Frank, who wrote about annihilating the Jews in his journals? He was just making that up too, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland, Russia and many other countries were Jew haters at the time - the Dreyfus affair happened in France.
> 
> If you ban holocaust revisionism and burn revisionist books and make it a crime punishable by 5 years in prison (the same as for manslaughter) then people tend to be wary of 'going there'.
> 
> As a result of the tightening of criminal law, the spring of
> 1995 saw a wave of book destruction in Germany, in which history
> books of revisionist nature as well as political books went the
> way of the state shredder.
> 
> The fact that books with historical or political content can be destroyed
> in Germany on the orders of a court is largely unknown. This may
> be due to the fact that such campaigns of book destruction are
> not generally publicized - in other words, they are carried out
> behind the public's back. Since book confiscations are
> accompanied by corresponding criminal proceedings against all
> persons involved in the production, import and/or distribution
> of forbidden literature - i.e., against authors, editors,
> publishers, booksellers, printers, and multiple-copy purchasers,
> even in cases where the books were produced, distributed or
> bought at a time when they were not yet banned - the list of
> persons being prosecuted for "thought crimes" in Germany is
> growing at an alarming rate. These account for a considerable
> portion of those cases which have led to the recent enormous
> increase in the category of alleged "right-wing crimes" in
> Germany. Because censorship, book burning, and the persecution
> of people for "propaganda offenses" in Germany is such an
> important, but hardly ever discussed topic, we have included a
> more detailed study about that by Anton Mägerle in Appendix 3
> of this handbook.
> Dissecting the Holocaust Ernst Gauss The Controversy about the Extermination of the Jews
Click to expand...

So books are being "secretly burned" yet you can link to them and they're available on amazon.com?

Still, I see no lucid answer of how a country of Jew-haters allows itself to be victimized by the very people it hates into accepting culpability over one of the most horrific crimes in history had they not actually committed it.

And again, what about Hans Frank? He wrote about annihilating Jews in his journals. He was convicted at Nuremberg largely on his own writings. Why would he write about that if it didn't actually occur.

Deniers deny reality.


----------



## Sunni Man

If the official story of the so called Holocaust is such an air tight, perfect, 100% solid case, with no flaws.

Then why the need for Holocaust denial laws in several countries? Shouldn't the rock solid official Holocaust story be able to stand on it's own merits?

Or is there something the governments want to hide from the public??     ....     


.


----------



## Faun

Sunni Man said:


> If the official story of the so called Holocaust is such an air tight, perfect, 100% solid case, with no flaws.
> 
> Then why the need for Holocaust denial laws in several countries? Shouldn't the rock solid official Holocaust story be able to stand on it's own merits?
> 
> Or is there something the governments want to hide from the public??     ....
> 
> 
> .


Maybe because it was such an evil atrocity, they didn't want idiots to have an opportunity to rewrite history in an attempt erase it from the public conscious? As far as rock solid evidence being available as a tool to squash such protests, there are always disbelievers in almost any event, no matter what the evidence is. Just look at 9.11 ... there are still imbeciles claiming there were no planes involved, despite the evidence of planes.

Evidence means nothing to deniers, regardless of what they're denying. As 9.11 proves, there is no evidence rock solid enough that deniers can't try to question.


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the biggest troll here (besides Sunni Man), so please. You're not fooling anyone except brainwashed sheep like Urbanguerilla.
> Urban has been presented with plenty of evidence yet he still denies certain events.
> Now go back to the Conspiracy Theory forum where you belong .
> And for fucks sake, learn how to spell. You've made the same mistake with 'your' like 100 times. It's 'you're'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence?
Click to expand...

 The evidence of historical record......as opposed to what you pull from your ass.


----------



## irosie91

Sunni Man said:


> If the official story of the so called Holocaust is such an air tight, perfect, 100% solid case, with no flaws.
> 
> Then why the need for Holocaust denial laws in several countries? Shouldn't the rock solid official Holocaust story be able to stand on it's own merits?
> 
> Or is there something the governments want to hide from the public??     ....
> 
> LOL    sunni     you offer an interesting comment regarding the stinking filth of shariah law------under the stinking filth of shariah law---"questioning"  the lump of shit Koran-----in any way is a CAPITAL CRIME----even correctly stating that the  NABI KANZEER was a rapist pig is a capital crime----
> 
> WHY???   does not the filth of the Koran and the lump rapist pig muhummad   STAND ON THEIR OWN????
> 
> .


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Discombobulated said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence of historical record......as opposed to what you pull from your ass.
Click to expand...


You have no evidence do you, thats why you spend all your time insulting other posters...isn't it?


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence of historical record......as opposed to what you pull from your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no evidence do you, thats why you spend all your time insulting other posters...isn't it?
Click to expand...


You're not even smart enough to know when you've been insulted.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Faun said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, you make no sense. Nazi Germany was infamous for it anti-Semitism. How to you fool tens of millions of Jew haters that their country was committing genocide against the very people they loathed if it didn't really happen? If it didn't happen, as a country, they would have flat out rejected the Jews' accounts. They would never have banned Holocaust-denial because it would not have happened. You're making shit up out of whole cloth to justify your hallucinations and you don't even care how crazy it makes you sound. And when were books burned after the war? And what about Hans Frank, who wrote about annihilating the Jews in his journals? He was just making that up too, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland, Russia and many other countries were Jew haters at the time - the Dreyfus affair happened in France.
> 
> If you ban holocaust revisionism and burn revisionist books and make it a crime punishable by 5 years in prison (the same as for manslaughter) then people tend to be wary of 'going there'.
> 
> As a result of the tightening of criminal law, the spring of
> 1995 saw a wave of book destruction in Germany, in which history
> books of revisionist nature as well as political books went the
> way of the state shredder.
> 
> The fact that books with historical or political content can be destroyed
> in Germany on the orders of a court is largely unknown. This may
> be due to the fact that such campaigns of book destruction are
> not generally publicized - in other words, they are carried out
> behind the public's back. Since book confiscations are
> accompanied by corresponding criminal proceedings against all
> persons involved in the production, import and/or distribution
> of forbidden literature - i.e., against authors, editors,
> publishers, booksellers, printers, and multiple-copy purchasers,
> even in cases where the books were produced, distributed or
> bought at a time when they were not yet banned - the list of
> persons being prosecuted for "thought crimes" in Germany is
> growing at an alarming rate. These account for a considerable
> portion of those cases which have led to the recent enormous
> increase in the category of alleged "right-wing crimes" in
> Germany. Because censorship, book burning, and the persecution
> of people for "propaganda offenses" in Germany is such an
> important, but hardly ever discussed topic, we have included a
> more detailed study about that by Anton Mägerle in Appendix 3
> of this handbook.
> Dissecting the Holocaust Ernst Gauss The Controversy about the Extermination of the Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So books are being "secretly burned" yet you can link to them and they're available on amazon.com?
> 
> Still, I see no lucid answer of how a country of Jew-haters allows itself to be victimized by the very people it hates into accepting culpability over one of the most horrific crimes in history had they not actually committed it.
> 
> And again, what about Hans Frank? He wrote about annihilating Jews in his journals. He was convicted at Nuremberg largely on his own writings. Why would he write about that if it didn't actually occur.
> 
> Deniers deny reality.
Click to expand...


Yes the German government destroy books they disagree with just as the Nazis did. 


*Publications violating laws (that restrict freedom of speech in general) can be censored; their authors can be penalised.* Such restrictions are Volksverhetzung, slander and libel(which are in Germany _Beleidigung_, _Verleumdung_ and _Üble Nachrede_). Especially _Üble Nachrede_ (defamatory statement) scarcely causes censorship. _Üble Nachrede_(Defamatory statement) means violating personal rights by spreading gossip/news which are neither evidentially true or false.
Membership in a Nazi party, incitement of hatred against a segment of the population (Volksverhetzung) and Holocaust denial, are illegal in Germany. Publishing, television, public correspondence (including lectures), and music are censored accordingly,* with legal consequences that may include jail time.

Censorship in Germany - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

"You're not even smart enough to know when you've been insulted."

So you have nothing, ok got it


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Sunni Man said:


> If the official story of the so called Holocaust is such an air tight, perfect, 100% solid case, with no flaws.
> 
> Then why the need for Holocaust denial laws in several countries? Shouldn't the rock solid official Holocaust story be able to stand on it's own merits?
> 
> Or is there something the governments want to hide from the public??     ....
> 
> 
> .



(throws raw strips of bacon at you) Have at you!


----------



## Discombobulated

Urbanguerrilla said:


> "You're not even smart enough to know when you've been insulted."
> 
> So you have nothing, ok got it



You could deny the existence of the sun and the moon and you would be no more stupid and wrong than you were already.


----------



## toastman

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence of historical record......as opposed to what you pull from your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no evidence do you, thats why you spend all your time insulting other posters...isn't it?
Click to expand...


There is plenty of evidence that has been posted many times. The issue is that you chose to ignore it .


----------



## Sunni Man

toastman said:


> There is plenty of evidence that has been posted many times. The issue is that you chose to ignore it .


So called evidence from zionist sites isn't really evidence.........it's just juden propaganda.    .....   


.


----------



## Discombobulated

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that has been posted many times. The issue is that you chose to ignore it .
> 
> 
> 
> So called evidence from zionist sites isn't really evidence.........it's just juden propaganda.    .....
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


It's the kind of thinking that could be just as easily applied to people like you.


----------



## Faun

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, you make no sense. Nazi Germany was infamous for it anti-Semitism. How to you fool tens of millions of Jew haters that their country was committing genocide against the very people they loathed if it didn't really happen? If it didn't happen, as a country, they would have flat out rejected the Jews' accounts. They would never have banned Holocaust-denial because it would not have happened. You're making shit up out of whole cloth to justify your hallucinations and you don't even care how crazy it makes you sound. And when were books burned after the war? And what about Hans Frank, who wrote about annihilating the Jews in his journals? He was just making that up too, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland, Russia and many other countries were Jew haters at the time - the Dreyfus affair happened in France.
> 
> If you ban holocaust revisionism and burn revisionist books and make it a crime punishable by 5 years in prison (the same as for manslaughter) then people tend to be wary of 'going there'.
> 
> As a result of the tightening of criminal law, the spring of
> 1995 saw a wave of book destruction in Germany, in which history
> books of revisionist nature as well as political books went the
> way of the state shredder.
> 
> The fact that books with historical or political content can be destroyed
> in Germany on the orders of a court is largely unknown. This may
> be due to the fact that such campaigns of book destruction are
> not generally publicized - in other words, they are carried out
> behind the public's back. Since book confiscations are
> accompanied by corresponding criminal proceedings against all
> persons involved in the production, import and/or distribution
> of forbidden literature - i.e., against authors, editors,
> publishers, booksellers, printers, and multiple-copy purchasers,
> even in cases where the books were produced, distributed or
> bought at a time when they were not yet banned - the list of
> persons being prosecuted for "thought crimes" in Germany is
> growing at an alarming rate. These account for a considerable
> portion of those cases which have led to the recent enormous
> increase in the category of alleged "right-wing crimes" in
> Germany. Because censorship, book burning, and the persecution
> of people for "propaganda offenses" in Germany is such an
> important, but hardly ever discussed topic, we have included a
> more detailed study about that by Anton Mägerle in Appendix 3
> of this handbook.
> Dissecting the Holocaust Ernst Gauss The Controversy about the Extermination of the Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So books are being "secretly burned" yet you can link to them and they're available on amazon.com?
> 
> Still, I see no lucid answer of how a country of Jew-haters allows itself to be victimized by the very people it hates into accepting culpability over one of the most horrific crimes in history had they not actually committed it.
> 
> And again, what about Hans Frank? He wrote about annihilating Jews in his journals. He was convicted at Nuremberg largely on his own writings. Why would he write about that if it didn't actually occur.
> 
> Deniers deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the German government destroy books they disagree with just as the Nazis did.
> 
> 
> *Publications violating laws (that restrict freedom of speech in general) can be censored; their authors can be penalised.* Such restrictions are Volksverhetzung, slander and libel(which are in Germany _Beleidigung_, _Verleumdung_ and _Üble Nachrede_). Especially _Üble Nachrede_ (defamatory statement) scarcely causes censorship. _Üble Nachrede_(Defamatory statement) means violating personal rights by spreading gossip/news which are neither evidentially true or false.
> Membership in a Nazi party, incitement of hatred against a segment of the population (Volksverhetzung) and Holocaust denial, are illegal in Germany. Publishing, television, public correspondence (including lectures), and music are censored accordingly,* with legal consequences that may include jail time.
> 
> Censorship in Germany - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
Click to expand...

I see nothing in there about "burning." And why did you ignore the rest of my post?


----------



## toastman

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that has been posted many times. The issue is that you chose to ignore it .
> 
> 
> 
> So called evidence from zionist sites isn't really evidence.........it's just juden propaganda.    .....
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You are a rotten evil human being. And I really TRULY do mean that. It's really sad to know that there are people out there like you with so much hate.


----------



## irosie91

toastman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of evidence that has been posted many times. The issue is that you chose to ignore it .
> 
> 
> 
> So called evidence from zionist sites isn't really evidence.........it's just juden propaganda.    .....
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a rotten evil human being. And I really TRULY do mean that. It's really sad to know that there are people out there like you with so much hate.
Click to expand...


Its not his fault----it's his religion----he has to be that way or they will not let him into the mosque


----------



## Sunni Man

toastman said:


> You are a rotten evil human being. And I really TRULY do mean that. It's really sad to know that there are people out there like you with so much hate.


There is no reason to get all nasty and rude Toasyman just because I don't accept the zionist juden version of the Holohoax myth.  

You seem to be the person who is full of hate.   ......     


.


----------



## toastman

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a rotten evil human being. And I really TRULY do mean that. It's really sad to know that there are people out there like you with so much hate.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to get all nasty and rude Toasyman just because I don't accept the zionist juden version of the Holohoax myth.
> 
> You seem to be the person who is full of hate.   ......
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

See what I mean ? Absolutely disgusting Sunni Man


----------



## Sunni Man

toastman said:


> See what I mean ? Absolutely disgusting Sunni Man


??? I don't understand? ..... What I posted was a well thought out and very civil response.    ......     


.


----------



## toastman

Calling the Holocaust a hoax is a civil response ??


----------



## Discombobulated

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a rotten evil human being. And I really TRULY do mean that. It's really sad to know that there are people out there like you with so much hate.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to get all nasty and rude Toasyman just because I don't accept the zionist juden version of the Holohoax myth.
> 
> You seem to be the person who is full of hate.   ......
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter what you accept or not dip shit, the sun and the moon are in place any way.


----------



## Sunni Man

Why do the Juden here act so ugly and exhibit such rude behavior??    .....


----------



## toastman

Discombobulated said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a rotten evil human being. And I really TRULY do mean that. It's really sad to know that there are people out there like you with so much hate.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to get all nasty and rude Toasyman just because I don't accept the zionist juden version of the Holohoax myth.
> 
> You seem to be the person who is full of hate.   ......
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what you accept or not dip shit, the sun and the moon are in place any way.
Click to expand...


Sometimes I respond to Sunni Man's posts....but I just need to remind myself that he is the official USMB troll. Sometimes I fall for his troll bait. He's THAT good at trolling


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Faun said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, you make no sense. Nazi Germany was infamous for it anti-Semitism. How to you fool tens of millions of Jew haters that their country was committing genocide against the very people they loathed if it didn't really happen? If it didn't happen, as a country, they would have flat out rejected the Jews' accounts. They would never have banned Holocaust-denial because it would not have happened. You're making shit up out of whole cloth to justify your hallucinations and you don't even care how crazy it makes you sound. And when were books burned after the war? And what about Hans Frank, who wrote about annihilating the Jews in his journals? He was just making that up too, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland, Russia and many other countries were Jew haters at the time - the Dreyfus affair happened in France.
> 
> If you ban holocaust revisionism and burn revisionist books and make it a crime punishable by 5 years in prison (the same as for manslaughter) then people tend to be wary of 'going there'.
> 
> As a result of the tightening of criminal law, the spring of
> 1995 saw a wave of book destruction in Germany, in which history
> books of revisionist nature as well as political books went the
> way of the state shredder.
> 
> The fact that books with historical or political content can be destroyed
> in Germany on the orders of a court is largely unknown. This may
> be due to the fact that such campaigns of book destruction are
> not generally publicized - in other words, they are carried out
> behind the public's back. Since book confiscations are
> accompanied by corresponding criminal proceedings against all
> persons involved in the production, import and/or distribution
> of forbidden literature - i.e., against authors, editors,
> publishers, booksellers, printers, and multiple-copy purchasers,
> even in cases where the books were produced, distributed or
> bought at a time when they were not yet banned - the list of
> persons being prosecuted for "thought crimes" in Germany is
> growing at an alarming rate. These account for a considerable
> portion of those cases which have led to the recent enormous
> increase in the category of alleged "right-wing crimes" in
> Germany. Because censorship, book burning, and the persecution
> of people for "propaganda offenses" in Germany is such an
> important, but hardly ever discussed topic, we have included a
> more detailed study about that by Anton Mägerle in Appendix 3
> of this handbook.
> Dissecting the Holocaust Ernst Gauss The Controversy about the Extermination of the Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So books are being "secretly burned" yet you can link to them and they're available on amazon.com?
> 
> Still, I see no lucid answer of how a country of Jew-haters allows itself to be victimized by the very people it hates into accepting culpability over one of the most horrific crimes in history had they not actually committed it.
> 
> And again, what about Hans Frank? He wrote about annihilating Jews in his journals. He was convicted at Nuremberg largely on his own writings. Why would he write about that if it didn't actually occur.
> 
> Deniers deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the German government destroy books they disagree with just as the Nazis did.
> 
> 
> *Publications violating laws (that restrict freedom of speech in general) can be censored; their authors can be penalised.* Such restrictions are Volksverhetzung, slander and libel(which are in Germany _Beleidigung_, _Verleumdung_ and _Üble Nachrede_). Especially _Üble Nachrede_ (defamatory statement) scarcely causes censorship. _Üble Nachrede_(Defamatory statement) means violating personal rights by spreading gossip/news which are neither evidentially true or false.
> Membership in a Nazi party, incitement of hatred against a segment of the population (Volksverhetzung) and Holocaust denial, are illegal in Germany. Publishing, television, public correspondence (including lectures), and music are censored accordingly,* with legal consequences that may include jail time.
> 
> Censorship in Germany - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see nothing in there about "burning." And why did you ignore the rest of my post?
Click to expand...


I believe they shred and burn books they disagree with.

I didnt think it worth replying to.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

toastman said:


> You are a rotten evil human being. And I really TRULY do mean that. It's really sad to know that there are people out there like you with so much hate.



Lol, you're the one with all the hate here, dopey.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Sunni Man said:


> Why do the Juden here act so ugly and exhibit such rude behavior??    .....



They're like inmates of a lunatic asylum, complete loons


----------



## Sunni Man

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Juden here act so ugly and exhibit such rude behavior??    .....
> 
> 
> 
> They're like inmates of a lunatic asylum, complete loons
Click to expand...

I have noticed the juden can remain calm unless someone mentions the Holohoax myth.

Then they exhibit an uncontrolled Pavlovian response and act like a wild dog with rabies.    ......    

.


----------



## Faun

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, you make no sense. Nazi Germany was infamous for it anti-Semitism. How to you fool tens of millions of Jew haters that their country was committing genocide against the very people they loathed if it didn't really happen? If it didn't happen, as a country, they would have flat out rejected the Jews' accounts. They would never have banned Holocaust-denial because it would not have happened. You're making shit up out of whole cloth to justify your hallucinations and you don't even care how crazy it makes you sound. And when were books burned after the war? And what about Hans Frank, who wrote about annihilating the Jews in his journals? He was just making that up too, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland, Russia and many other countries were Jew haters at the time - the Dreyfus affair happened in France.
> 
> If you ban holocaust revisionism and burn revisionist books and make it a crime punishable by 5 years in prison (the same as for manslaughter) then people tend to be wary of 'going there'.
> 
> As a result of the tightening of criminal law, the spring of
> 1995 saw a wave of book destruction in Germany, in which history
> books of revisionist nature as well as political books went the
> way of the state shredder.
> 
> The fact that books with historical or political content can be destroyed
> in Germany on the orders of a court is largely unknown. This may
> be due to the fact that such campaigns of book destruction are
> not generally publicized - in other words, they are carried out
> behind the public's back. Since book confiscations are
> accompanied by corresponding criminal proceedings against all
> persons involved in the production, import and/or distribution
> of forbidden literature - i.e., against authors, editors,
> publishers, booksellers, printers, and multiple-copy purchasers,
> even in cases where the books were produced, distributed or
> bought at a time when they were not yet banned - the list of
> persons being prosecuted for "thought crimes" in Germany is
> growing at an alarming rate. These account for a considerable
> portion of those cases which have led to the recent enormous
> increase in the category of alleged "right-wing crimes" in
> Germany. Because censorship, book burning, and the persecution
> of people for "propaganda offenses" in Germany is such an
> important, but hardly ever discussed topic, we have included a
> more detailed study about that by Anton Mägerle in Appendix 3
> of this handbook.
> Dissecting the Holocaust Ernst Gauss The Controversy about the Extermination of the Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So books are being "secretly burned" yet you can link to them and they're available on amazon.com?
> 
> Still, I see no lucid answer of how a country of Jew-haters allows itself to be victimized by the very people it hates into accepting culpability over one of the most horrific crimes in history had they not actually committed it.
> 
> And again, what about Hans Frank? He wrote about annihilating Jews in his journals. He was convicted at Nuremberg largely on his own writings. Why would he write about that if it didn't actually occur.
> 
> Deniers deny reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the German government destroy books they disagree with just as the Nazis did.
> 
> 
> *Publications violating laws (that restrict freedom of speech in general) can be censored; their authors can be penalised.* Such restrictions are Volksverhetzung, slander and libel(which are in Germany _Beleidigung_, _Verleumdung_ and _Üble Nachrede_). Especially _Üble Nachrede_ (defamatory statement) scarcely causes censorship. _Üble Nachrede_(Defamatory statement) means violating personal rights by spreading gossip/news which are neither evidentially true or false.
> Membership in a Nazi party, incitement of hatred against a segment of the population (Volksverhetzung) and Holocaust denial, are illegal in Germany. Publishing, television, public correspondence (including lectures), and music are censored accordingly,* with legal consequences that may include jail time.
> 
> Censorship in Germany - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see nothing in there about "burning." And why did you ignore the rest of my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe they shred and burn books they disagree with.
> 
> I didnt think it worth replying to.
Click to expand...

And still no response to Hans Frank's journal's which were used against him to convict.


----------



## Penelope

Sunni Man said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the Juden here act so ugly and exhibit such rude behavior??    .....
> 
> 
> 
> They're like inmates of a lunatic asylum, complete loons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have noticed the juden can remain calm unless someone mentions the Holohoax myth.
> 
> Then they exhibit an uncontrolled Pavlovian response and act like a wild dog with rabies.    ......
> 
> .
Click to expand...



They are not allowed to question it, and it exasperates them. Imagine a large part of WWII they are not allowed to question. That is like saying , when in school , do not raise  your hand.

I was always taught there is no dumb question, and was encouraged to ask question, and now I have learned to question everything.

Yes they have a trained response.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Faun said:


> [
> And still no response to Hans Frank's journal's which were used against him to convict.



You'll have to quote or link to whatever point you are trying to make. 

I've just shown you how the German gov burn books just like the Nazis yet you are impervious to this reality.


----------



## Penelope

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> And still no response to Hans Frank's journal's which were used against him to convict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to quote or link to whatever point you are trying to make.
> 
> I've just shown you how the German gov burn books just like the Nazis yet you are impervious to this reality.
Click to expand...


Heres one for ya from Israel site ,

The Root Cause of all the conflicts in the Middle East

Articles
Apr 13, 2014
Why are so many of the grandchildren of Nazis and Nazi collaborators who brought us the Holocaust once again declaring war on the Jews?

Why have we seen such an increase in anti-Semitism and irrationally virulent anti-Zionism in western Europe?

To answer these questions, a myth must first be exposed. That myth is the one perpetrated by the French, the Dutch, the Norwegians, the Swiss, the Belgians, the Austrians, and many other western Europeans: *namely that the Holocaust was solely the work of German Nazis aided perhaps by some Polish, Ukrainian, Latvian, Lithuanian, and Estonian collaborators*.
*FALSE.*

*The Holocaust was perpetrated by Europeans — by Nazi sympathizers and collaborators among the French, Dutch, Norwegians, Swiss, Belgians, Austrians and other Europeans, both Western and Eastern.
(sounds like everyone)

Jews and Arabs have been tricked by the winners of WW1, Britain and France (Europe) into war for 95 years, until 1919 Jews and Arabs used to be allies*. The middle east was supposed to become 1 big Arab Kingdom with 1 Jewish nation. Some feared for Europe’s Economy if there would have been 2 countries in the middle east living in peace since WW1, a Jewish state and 1 Arab kingdom. By looking deep into the history you can see we are being fooled for the interest of Europe’s economy.
The middle east, which is a strategic location in the world and rich in natural resources, was supposed to become a scientifically advanced Union between Arabs and Jews.
The Root Cause of all the conflicts in the Middle East


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Faun said:


> And still no response to Hans Frank's journal's which were used against him to convict.



DR. SEIDL: What were your aims when you took over the post of Governor General?

FRANK: *I was not informed about anything. I heard about special action commandos of the SS here during this trial.* In connection with and immediately following my appointment, special powers were given to Himmler, and my competence in many essential matters was taken away from me. A number of Reich offices governed directly in matters of economy, social policy, currency policy, food policy, and therefore, all I could do was to lay upon myself the task of seeing to it that amid the conflagration of this war, some sort of an order should be built up which would enable men to live. The work I did out there, therefore, cannot be judged in the light of the moment, but must be judged in its entirety, and we shall have to come to that later. My aim was to safeguard justice, without doing harm to our war effort.

DR. SEIDL: Did the Reichsfuehrer SS and Chief of the German Police, before he carried out security police measures in the Government General, ever obtain your approval?

FRANK: *Not in a single case.

The Avalon Project Nuremberg Trial Proceedings Vol. 12
*
So Frank, from his own words, knew nothing about 'special action commandos of the SS' and 'was not informed about anything'.

He also states he did not give approval for any special actions.


----------



## Penelope

Which story should I believe here,

There were several attempts to escape en route to Treblinka. Most failed. There were also attempts to escape the camp itself. One such attempt was planned as the Germans prepared to liquidate the camp. *The SS and their Ukrainian collaborators suppressed the uprising and killed most of the 750 Jews who had attempted to escape.*
Between March and the end of July 1943, the victims’ bodies were exhumed and burned by the Sonderkommando. *The camp buildings were destroyed and the ground ploughed back to farmland. The site was then given to a Ukrainian family*.
http://www.theholocaustexplained.org/ks3/the-final-solution/the-death-camps/treblinka/#.VEFgGcJ0xjo



In August, 1943, Tremblinka,
the camp with gas chambers, where the Nazis had murdered
hundreds of thousands of Jews, *was completely destroyed

by its inmates, who slew thirty German and Ukrainian

guards. The Jews seized the ammunition, set fire to the

buildings, and destroyed the gas chambers*. Two hundred
succeeded in escaping to the neighboring woods. Resistance
was also offered by the 7,000 surviving Jews of Tarnow

http://www.bjpa.org/Publications/downloadFile.cfm?FileID=19430

(and now you know why I do not believe in the gas chambers , or the numbers., but I will admit many Jews were indeed casualties of war)

There are both Zionist sites and writings.


----------



## Leon2014

whitehall said:


> In the greatest Country in the world everyone has the right to be stupid. Some take advantage of it more than others and the union based education system does it's best to dumb down students. What can you do with a kid who comes home and tells you that the Holocaust didn't exist? Explain that the education system sometimes teaches falsehoods and he needs to think for himself?



Yeh but what if he thinks for himself and comes to the conclusion the holocaust didn't happen, should you beat him until he sees it did happen and tell him never to doubt anything the government or the msm tell him ever again?
Concerned.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Which story should I believe here,
> 
> There were several attempts to escape en route to Treblinka. Most failed. There were also attempts to escape the camp itself. One such attempt was planned as the Germans prepared to liquidate the camp. *The SS and their Ukrainian collaborators suppressed the uprising and killed most of the 750 Jews who had attempted to escape.*
> Between March and the end of July 1943, the victims’ bodies were exhumed and burned by the Sonderkommando. *The camp buildings were destroyed and the ground ploughed back to farmland. The site was then given to a Ukrainian family*.
> http://www.theholocaustexplained.org/ks3/the-final-solution/the-death-camps/treblinka/#.VEFgGcJ0xjo
> 
> 
> 
> In August, 1943, Tremblinka,
> the camp with gas chambers, where the Nazis had murdered
> hundreds of thousands of Jews, *was completely destroyed
> 
> by its inmates, who slew thirty German and Ukrainian
> 
> guards. The Jews seized the ammunition, set fire to the
> 
> buildings, and destroyed the gas chambers*. Two hundred
> succeeded in escaping to the neighboring woods. Resistance
> was also offered by the 7,000 surviving Jews of Tarnow
> 
> http://www.bjpa.org/Publications/downloadFile.cfm?FileID=19430
> 
> (and now you know why I do not believe in the gas chambers , or the numbers., but I will admit many Jews were indeed casualties of war)
> 
> There are both Zionist sites and writings.



what does a described episode of resistance have to do with the facts of the
genocide?     During the time of black slavery in the USA---there were ESCAPES and
there were uprisings-------does that  fact  =    "THAT SLAVERY THING NEVER 
HAPPENED"    in your minimind?.      My grandfather hailed from Tarnow-----four brothers and their wives and all their children WIPED OUT----

obviously nothing is happening to Syrians ----because there are LIVE SYRIANS
in my town.     -------I am acquainted with   "PALESTNIANS"------a fact that disproves
claims of  "PALESTINIAN"  oppression by Israel.  

Holocaust denial literature dates all the way back to the early to mid 1930s and it is all written in the same idiotic style.     I read it when it was already old- (mid fifties).----tattered old booklets that some of the local yokels still believed.


----------



## Leon2014

> what does a described episode of resistance have to do with the facts of the
> genocide?     During the time of black slavery in the USA---there were ESCAPES and
> there were uprisings-------does that  fact  =    "THAT SLAVERY THING NEVER
> HAPPENED"    in your minimind?.      My grandfather hailed from Tarnow-----four brothers and their wives and all their children WIPED OUT----
> 
> obviously nothing is happening to Syrians ----because there are LIVE SYRIANS
> in my town.     -------I am acquainted with   "PALESTNIANS"------a fact that disproves
> claims of  "PALESTINIAN"  oppression by Israel.
> 
> *Holocaust denial literature dates all the way back to the early to mid 1930s *and it is all written in the same idiotic style.     I read it when it was already old- (mid fifties).----tattered old booklets that some of the local yokels still believed.


----------

